# Nachrichten für Mountainbiker im Taunus



## Friendlyman (23. März 2010)

Staufen: Der Weg nördlich unterhalb vom Staufen Richtung "Kleiner Mannstein" ist auf einer Länge von ca. 100m durch umgestürzte Bäume versperrt. Umfahren unmöglich - umklettern zeitraubend und nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## Sauron1977 (25. März 2010)

Hätt ich mir vorher mal durchlesen sollen, dann hätt ich mir gestern Abend das Geklettere sparen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

roter berg : der trail von der roten mühle auf den roten berg hoch (oder anders rum eben runter ) ist durch einen umgestürzten baum blockiert ...


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

bahntrail (entlang der k-bahn zwischen reis und rettershof) derzeit aufgrund von forstarbeiten unpassierbar !

eichkopftrail : hier liegen ein paar bäume quer, die man mehr oder weniger weiträumig umgehen kann. betonung liegt hier auf "gehen". also derzeit auch nicht ratsam ...


----------



## tomtomba (26. März 2010)

Vielleicht ganz gut, weil eh glaube ich für Biker offiziell gesperrt. 
Am Rossert in Eppenhain, der Weg nach Eppstein runter ist im Moment auch unfahrbar. 
Oben liegen mehrere Bäume quer die man noch umschieben kann, aber im Steilstück kurz vor dem Querweg liegen 2 Bäume und das ist sehr steil da, also anhalten seeehr schwierig. 

lg Tom


----------



## sipaq (26. März 2010)

Rund um die Hohemark ist auch einiges gesperrt bzw. es liegen Bäume quer. Ist aber echt zu viel, um das hier alles aufzuzählen. Wird wohl bis Mai dauern, bis das alles weg ist. Man arbeitet aber schon dran, wie beispielsweise eine zwischen Herzberg und Rosskopf stehende Harvester-Maschine bezeugt.

Dieser Artikel in der FNP/Taunus Zeitung betrifft zwar offiziell nur den Bad Homburger Stadtwald, ist aber wohl auch für angrenzende Teile des Hochtaunus anwendbar.


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2010)

rot kreuz trail im unteren bereich stark durch forstarbeiten beeinträchtigt. hoffentlich räumen die auch wieder auf ...
ein paar vom sturm umgestürzte bäume gibts da auch.
feldbergschneise ganz unten (in sichtweite vom eingan/ausgang rot-kreuz-trail) durch einen großen baum blockiert.


----------



## karsten13 (2. April 2010)

Am Hünerberg ist der schöne Trail durch die Tannen ausradiert 
Da liegen x Tannen drüber ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Friendlyman (8. April 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Staufen: Der Weg nördlich unterhalb vom Staufen Richtung "Kleiner Mannstein" ist auf einer Länge von ca. 100m durch umgestürzte Bäume versperrt. Umfahren unmöglich - umklettern zeitraubend und nicht ganz einfach.



Habe die Aktuallität meines Eintrages am letzten Sonntag überprüft.
Feststellung: Die Bäume liegen noch da.
Ergebnis: Der Trampelpfad am Hang entlang wir deutlicher sichtbar.
Aber nach wie vor eklig zu benutzen.

Rahmenbruch und Kettenriß
W.


----------



## uwe50 (14. April 2010)

Schwarzer Balken / Wildsau vom Kaisertempel (Eppstein) Richtung Lorsbach:

Da sind noch ein paar umgefallene Bäume die man relativ leicht über-/unterklettern kann. 

Vielleicht nutzt ja der Fürst demnächst seine Lizenz....


----------



## roflboy (18. April 2010)

der feldberg dh ist ab dem windeck einstieg zu 100% durchfahrbar und auch in top zustand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (19. April 2010)

Der Weg von der roten Mühle Richtung Schneidhain  am Osthang des roten Berges ist geräumt.
Dank den Räumern.


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Der Weg von der roten Mühle Richtung Schneidhain  am Osthang des roten Berges ist geräumt.
> Dank den Räumern.



der ist schon länger wieder frei. nur oben rum auf dem singletrail geht richtung schneidhain gar nix  aber ob da mal jemand räumt ?

auch der bahntrail ist immer noch dicht. dort sind schwere geräte der fortswirtschaft im einsatz. keine ahnung was das ganze soll. die machen da ein großen stück wald einfach platt und sowohl der trail als auch der normale schotterweg richtung schneidhain müssen drunter leiden


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2010)

bahntrail ist auch wieder fahrbar. allerdings ein ordentliches geholper jetzt im trockenen und wenn´s regnet wird das bestimmt ne tolle suhle


----------



## tomtomba (26. April 2010)

Von Langenhain nach Eppstein runter. Der Trail am Hang entlang, wo man am Ende direkt am Bahnhof rauskommt, der ist wg umgestürzter Bäume absolut unfahrbar!! 
lg Tom


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2010)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Von Langenhain nach Eppstein runter. Der Trail am Hang entlang, wo man am Ende direkt am Bahnhof rauskommt, der ist wg umgestürzter Bäume absolut unfahrbar!!
> lg Tom



du meinst sicher den trail von der großen "5 oder mehr wegekreuzung" (irgendwo im dreieck langenhain, brehmtal und eppstein) abgehend nach eppstein hbf runter, oder


----------



## powderJO (27. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> rot kreuz trail im unteren bereich stark durch forstarbeiten beeinträchtigt. hoffentlich räumen die auch wieder auf ...



stand samstag morgen: liegt immer noch alles kreuz und quer - schmale spur hat sich aber schon gebildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

Eichkopf-Trail ist schon seit letzter Woche wieder geräumt. Im mittleren Abschnitt liegt noch ein dicker Baum quer, den man aber gut rechts umfahren kann.


----------



## FOXRACINGSHOCK (1. Mai 2010)

Komme aus Darmstadt ;D

brauche ein wenig hilfe 

wÃ¼rdet ihr mir das Bike empfehlen ?? 
was haltet ihr von dem Univega RAM AM 3 ? 
ist der Preis vernÃ¼nftig ?? 
____________________________________________________ 
Rahmen: Univega All Mountain, aluminium 
Gabel: Fox 32-Talas RL, Air, Platform, Lockout, 
Rebound, 15 mm Axle 
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox Float RPL, Air Shock 
190 mm-50 mm, Rebound, Lockout 
Federweg: front: 140 mm-100 mm/rear: 130 mm 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, Shadow 
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX Rapidfire 
Tretlager: Shimano M542, Hollowtech II 
Ãbersetzung: front: 44/32/22, rear: 11-34 
Lenker: FSA Riserbar, aluminium 
Vorbau: Concept X-treme, A-Head, aluminium 
Sattel: Concept X-treme MTB, CroMo 
SattelstÃ¼tze: Concept X-treme, patent, aluminium 
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5, hydraulic disc-brake 
Bremsscheiben: front-/rear: 185 mm 
Naben: front: Concept X-treme, Disc, 15MM Axle, 
rear: Concept X-treme, Disc, Quick Release 
Felgen: Alex EN24, eyed, Disc, 559-19, aluminium 
Speichen: stainless, black 
Bereifung: Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Evolution Line, foldable, 57-559 
Pedal: --- 
Farbe: polarwhite 
GrÃ¶Ãen: 42/47/52 cm 
____________________________________________________
Summe EUR 1.899,00â¬
____________________________________________________


----------



## tomtomba (1. Mai 2010)

@ wissefux. 
Ja genau den Trail meine ich. 
Update zu:
Kleiner Mannstein Weg Staufen-Fischbach-Kelkheim: Der Weg ist wieder frei. 
Rossert: Der direkte Weg runter nach Eppstein ist auch bis auf einen Baum, den man gut umschieben/fahren kann wieder frei. 

lg Tom


----------



## DBate (1. Mai 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Am Hünerberg ist der schöne Trail durch die Tannen ausradiert
> Da liegen x Tannen drüber ...
> 
> Gruss,
> ...



Ist leider nach wie vor so. Und so wie es auf dem Trail aussieht, wäre ich doch sehr überrascht, wenn sich das in nächster Zeit ändern würde. 

Hätte hier im Thread mal lesen sollen, bevor ich den Trail 'gefahren' bin...


----------



## wap (18. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> du meinst sicher den trail von der großen "5 oder mehr wegekreuzung" (irgendwo im dreieck langenhain, brehmtal und eppstein) abgehend nach eppstein hbf runter, oder


Also falls wir denselben meinen(ein eigentlich breiter Forstweg, trocken fahrbar war aber meist nur eine Spur auf der Talseite): Ist jetzt wieder frei, aber durch Harvester-Durchwühlung machts keinen großen Spass dort runterzufahren.


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2010)

heute auf patrouille noch reichlich gehölz gefunden 

das meiste befindet sich hier, der trail, welcher am ende des schneisendownhills vom steinbruch an der bank scharf links beginnt und sich schön am hang entlang nach oben schlängelt. hier liegen mindestens 20 umgestürzte bäume, die mit sämtlichen klettertechnischen schwierigkeiten aufwarten. wer also tragetechniken üben möchte, ist hier genau richtig ...
dieser trail ist teil der tt-strecke und sollt bis ende august hoffentlich wieder befahr sein. derzeit kann ich nur dringend davon abraten ....

auch am downhill zum gimbi runter (beginnend an der forstwegekreuzung, an der es rechter hand steil richtung staufen geht), ist durch aktuelle forstarbeiten nicht befahrbar. so schön wie früher wird er wohl auch - forst sei dank - nie mehr werden. aber wir biker machen ja immer alles kaputt ...


----------



## Everstyle (4. Juni 2010)

Ehmmm... macht das Sinn jedermann zu erzählen, wo wir fahren?!?


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2010)

wo ist dein problem 

alles legale strecken ... ja sogar hochoffiziell genehmigte teile der tt-rennstrecke. schreibt ja keiner, dass der kicker bei xy aufgrund mutwilliger zerstörung durch forstmitarbeiter nicht mehr zu befahren ist oder so. hier gehts um ganz normale strecken, die in der regel durch windbruch und forstarbeiten zeitweise schlecht oder gar unpassierbar sind ...

also ich hätte mich gefreut, wenn ich mir diese kletterei in eppstein gestern hätte ersparen können. man denkt, na gut die paar bäume und weiter gehts. aber es kommen immer mehr umgestürzte bäume und die schinderei will nicht enden ...

und wenn der forst hier mitliest, weiß er auch, wo noch arbeit für ihn rumliegt. wanderer dürften von solchen streckenabschnitten auch wenig begeistert sein 

ich persönlich halte diesen thread hier für sinnvoll 
was meinen die anderen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich persönlich halte diesen thread hier für sinnvoll
> was meinen die anderen ?



  



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ehmmm... macht das Sinn jedermann zu erzählen, wo wir fahren?!?



 Macht es - hier insb. aus den vom Fux o.g. Gründen. 

By the way: In den anderen Freds (AWBler, Freireiter, Beinharte, Plauscher) wird tlw. schon seit Jahren nach Touren mehr oder weniger regelmässig berichtet wo man unterwegs war.

... wenn Du es aber nicht möchtest, dann brauchst es ja einfach nicht zu erzählen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2010)

...wir sollten mal ein treffen zwischen den einzelnen gruppen vereinbaren....am besten gemeinsam gaaaaanz laaaaaangsaaaaam von der hohemark auf dem alden, sich dabei kennenlernen...ich bin mir sicher das diskusionen wie diese würden dann nicht mehr stattfinden. wir sind doch alle taunusbiker, da wärs doch schick wenn wir uns auch auf dem trail erkennen und grüßen würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (5. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...wir sollten mal ein treffen zwischen den einzelnen gruppen vereinbaren....am besten gemeinsam gaaaaanz laaaaaangsaaaaam von der hohemark auf dem alden, sich dabei kennenlernen...ich bin mir sicher das diskusionen wie diese würden dann nicht mehr stattfinden. wir sind doch alle taunusbiker, da wärs doch schick wenn wir uns auch auf dem trail erkennen und grüßen würden...



 Lustige Idee!  

Wir könnten auch in Kelkheim starten ... oder eine kleine Sternfahrt mit einem Treffpunkt unterwegs und gemeinsamem Endaufstieg ... Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Taunusblicker (6. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> was meinen die anderen ?



Da auch ich in Ermangelung einer Motorsäge selten meine Axt beim Biken dabei habe, bin ich immer sehr erfreut, wenn man hier liest, welche Strecken gerade nicht gehen !

Bin vor 2-3 Wochen von Langenhain hinterm Bahai einen der Trails runter (den mit den 2 Spitzkehren, war beim tt 2005 bergauf zu fahren) und durfte mein Bike über dem Hang über 2-3 Bäume hieven, weil mir der Rückaufstieg zu anstrengend war . Bin seitdem immer oberhalb abgebogen - ist da mittlerweile nochmal jemand gefahren ?


----------



## Taunusblicker (6. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...wärs doch schick wenn wir uns auch auf dem trail erkennen und grüßen würden...



so lange wir nicht alle irgendwelche Blumen an den Lenker stecken müssen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Juni 2010)

Wieso, Blümchen sind doch wunderbar. Hat der Downhiller Blümchen im Visier, findet der Wanderer ihn vielleicht gar nicht mehr so erschreckend.   Lieber sie lachen über uns als dass sie sich ärgern


----------



## Everstyle (7. Juni 2010)

Ob legal oder illegal, soweit habe ich nicht ein Mal gedacht. Mein Gedanke war nur, es gibt genug Verrückte auf der Welt, da muss ich nicht sagen, dass ich z. B. gerne den Staufentrail hinunter fahre... (siehe Problematik am Winterstein) Und wenn ich dann auf Grund von umgefallenen Bäumen hin und wieder etwas klettern muss, dann ist es mir persönlich ziemlich egal; finde es sogar zum Teil witzig, weil es einen Hauch von Abenteuer hat  der Wald lebt oder in diesem Fall stirbt...


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juni 2010)

sowohl am samstag, wie auch am sonntag, bin ich überwiegend positiv eingestellten wanderern begegnet. 

da gabs ein bergab laufendens, rüstiges rentnerpaar welches fragte, ob man denn das gerumpel bergab überhaupt noch fahren könne. ich verneinte mit einem lächeln und bin extra ne klitzekleine showeinlage gefahren, worauf ich von hinten dann noch ein "huiuiui!" mitbekommen habe. 

nur ein beispiel von vielen. ich weiß nicht, wie ihr eure begegnungen mit wanderern gestaltet, aber ich finde, die situation verbessert sich deutlich.

trotzdem - und das ist wirklich schade und problematisch - gibt es auf beiden seiten noch genug schwarze schafe. wenn wir biker es wirklich schaffen, rücksicht auf die wanderer zu nehmen und dann noch ein wenig mit ihnen quatschen, dann könnten wir alle ein wenig gechillter durch den taunus fahren.


----------



## sipaq (8. Juni 2010)

Bei meiner Tour letzten Donnerstag war es auch extrem entspannt. Wir haben nur nette Wanderer getroffen und waren auch entsprechend nett. Von mir aus kann es so bleiben (auf beiden Seiten).


----------



## The Brian (8. Juni 2010)

Es ist egal !
Vorletzte Woche war ich mit meinem Hund am Winterstein spazieren (So. morgens) - da treffe ich auf so einem kleinen ebenerdigen Trail einen älteren Herrn mit seinem Hund, mit dem ich auch ganz locker (Thema Hund) ins Gespräch komme - er machte eigentlich einen ganz vernünftigen und lockeren Eindruck auf mich. Während wir da so stehen kommen zwei CCler, wie es höflicher und rücksichtsvoller nicht gehen kann (von weiten abremsen ,schrittgeschwindigkeit,grüßen,bedanken,gaaanz ordentlich),an uns vorbei, und der Alte, wie ausgewechselt und in höchst unfreundlichen Ton: "Dafür gibt`s da noch andere Wege !" 
Ich bin dann direkt weitergegangen  -  Was für ein Riesenidiot.
Ich denke mir: Es wird die ewig unbelehrbaren Stinker geben, sowohl zu Fuß, als auch auf dem Rad, aber je trendiger MTB wird desto weniger nennenswerte Konflikte wird es geben.

P.S. Everstyle hat auf jeden Fall recht - es ist nicht gut Hinweise auf coole Trail(passagen) zu posten.


----------



## Torpedo64 (8. Juni 2010)

Ich würde das nicht so eng sehen. Es gibt überall auf der Welt Nörgler, die sich über nicht relevante Dinge aufregen. Dafür hat der Mensch  zwei Ohren: Links rein und rechts wieder raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2010)

die vertrider haben nen vernüftigen kodex....der würde auch bei uns passen

http://www.vertriders.com/kodex/vertriderkodex.html


----------



## Everstyle (8. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die vertrider haben nen vernüftigen kodex....der würde auch bei uns passen
> 
> http://www.vertriders.com/kodex/vertriderkodex.html


THX für den Link! Ich finde, die ersten drei Regeln bringen es genau auf den Punkt. Im Herzen habe ich stets daran gedacht; auch deshalb, weil mich ein "alter Hase" hier aus dem Forum gleich zu Beginn meiner Bike-Leidenschaft dafür sensibilisiert hat. (irgendwie habe ich es aber nicht geschafft, hier im Thread so zu formulieren)


----------



## roberto.d (8. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die vertrider haben nen vernüftigen kodex....der würde auch bei uns passen
> 
> http://www.vertriders.com/kodex/vertriderkodex.html



Ja, dass bringt es auf den Punkt und ich stimme zu und wenn man wirklich mal einen Trail weitergeben möchten, dann sollten wir , wie oben ja schon mal erwähnt, einfach zusammen fahren.


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2010)

......heute morgen am parkplatz hohemark gefunden. wer ihn vermisst bitte melden. sollte sich heir in den nächsten tagen keiner melden geht er ins fundbüro...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

Die Schwarze Sau am Staufen ist zwischen Lorsbach und Kaisertempel bis auf einen einzigen Baum kurz vor dem Kaisertempel wieder komplett frei.


----------



## tomtomba (9. Juli 2010)

irgendein freundlicher Mensch hat ja den anderen Baum der auf der "schwarzen Sau" querliegt so schön mit der Säge bearbeitet, daß man da jetzt locker drüberfliegen kann. 
Ein Schelm wer böses denkt. 

Ein Hoch auf den Wahlto.... 

lg 
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2010)

tomtomba schrieb:


> h[/B]o...



Ich hab' zwar schon viel Trail-Cleaning im Taunus betrieben, aber mit fremden Federn will ich mich nicht schmücken: Das mit dem "ausgesägten" Baum auf der Schwarzen Sau, der da ja schon seit Jahren lag, habe ich vorgestern zwar auch gesehen, aber das war ich nicht, das muss jemand anders gewesen sein 

Ich reiche den Dank also unbekannterweise weiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2010)

Der Eppenhain-Umgehungs-Trail ist wieder komplett frei, ich habe gestern den auf Brusthöhe querliegenden, umgestürzten Baumstamm weggemacht.


----------



## mr-Lambo (19. Juli 2010)

Am unteren Viktoriatrail waren gestern wieder die Stöckchen-Leger unterwegs. Einige "Konstruktionen" waren so fies, dass die Äste in 30 cm Höhe auf den Weg ragten. Das war vorsätzliche "Körperverletzung", da man sie so gut wie gar nicht sehen könnte. Durch mein "Körpergewicht" wurden diese Äste zum Glück umgemäht wie Streichhölzer. Habe dann ordenttlich aufgeräumt. Da allerdings letzte Woche schon Ast-Haufen umherlagen ist von einem Wiederholungstäter auszugehen, also Vorsicht!


----------



## Friendlyman (27. Juli 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Staufen: Der Weg nördlich unterhalb vom Staufen Richtung "Kleiner Mannstein" ist auf einer Länge von ca. 100m durch umgestürzte Bäume versperrt. Umfahren unmöglich - umklettern zeitraubend und nicht ganz einfach.



kommt bestimmt zu spät - aber die Bäume sind weg.
Danke an unbekannte Arbeiter


----------



## Rampe (7. August 2010)

Der Bogenschießplatz Trail ist auch wieder freigesägt, 2 Äste weg und für den Rest eine Überfahrung.


----------



## Marko S (10. August 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Der Bogenschießplatz Trail ist auch wieder freigesägt, 2 Äste weg und für den Rest eine Überfahrung.



Sehr schön, als wir uns am Fuchstanz unterhalten haben musste ich noch tragen.
Der Trail unterhalb vom Hünerberg (der Bereich mit den beiden Senken) ist auch wieder frei.


----------



## sipaq (11. August 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Sehr schön, als wir uns am Fuchstanz unterhalten haben musste ich noch tragen.
> Der Trail unterhalb vom Hünerberg (der Bereich mit den beiden Senken) ist auch wieder frei.


Cool, den wollte ich schon länger mal wieder fahren.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. August 2010)

hat jemand von euch ein paar der Trailstrecken im Taunus die man aus der Friedberger richtung gut fahren kann als gpx dateien?  dann müsste ich nicht so viel nach schönen Tracks suchen, war letzten do schonmal fahren und hab ein paar schöne gefunden, ein paar mehr wären natürlich noch besser


----------



## bestmove (18. August 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch ein paar der Trailstrecken im Taunus die man aus der Friedberger richtung gut fahren kann als gpx dateien?  dann müsste ich nicht so viel nach schönen Tracks suchen, war letzten do schonmal fahren und hab ein paar schöne gefunden, ein paar mehr wären natürlich noch besser



Sowas gibts hier nicht, du könntest ja der böse Förster sein


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (24. August 2010)

so langsam sammel ich die Strecken zusammen, einfach drauf los und jeden Weg mal abfahren und dabei aufzeichen, geht auch und man kennt gleich die Strecke

und mit Förster hab ich nix am Hut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (6. September 2010)

Auf dem Trail vom Roten Kreuz runter war das Forstamt mal wieder kreativ: Im ersten Abschnitt liegt ein Baum mitten auf dem Weg, also Vorsicht beim 'Trailsurfen'...


----------



## C.Jekyll (7. September 2010)

Ist hier wieder was im Busch?

Ich war letzten Freitag im Bereich vom Fuchstanz unterwegs. Da gibt es einen "netten" technischen Trail, der irgendwo zwischen Fuchstanz und Altkönig rechts abgeht und in Richtung Lips-Tempel führt. Der Trail war in der Mitte wieder mit Bäumen gesperrt. Ebenso der sich anschießende Trail kurz vor dem Lips-Tempel in Richtung Falkenstein. War zwar alles zu umfahren , aber nervig ist's schon!


----------



## bestmove (7. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=408044&page=9


----------



## Robbl (23. September 2010)

Gruß an den Herren mit Specialized aus der Sackgasse am Viktoriatempel


----------



## wartool (18. November 2010)

gerade im Blitztip gelesen:

morgen, am 19.11.2010 findet im Taunus eine revierübergreifende Großtreibjagd statt!

Mann soll sich zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr möglich nicht oder wenigstens nicht abseits der Hauptwege aufhalten, wenn man kein Loch haben möchte 

also Leute.. Obacht geben.. sonst werde ihr von nem Schießwütigen Opa mit seiner Flinte zur Strecke gebracht  - die warten ja das ganze Jahr auf ihre Chance *weglach*

Ich schreibe das, weil ich letztes Jahr direkt vor die Köter der Treiber gefahren bin.. muss ja nicht sein...


----------



## caroka (18. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Ich schreibe das, weil ich letztes Jahr direkt vor die Köter der Treiber gefahren bin.. muss ja nicht sein...



War bestimmt ein  Erlebnis.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (21. November 2010)

Servus da draußen, die Idee finde ich ganz gut bezüglich der Treibjagden zu sensiblisieren. Also schon mal vormerken: Am Mittwoch, 1. Dezember, sprechen die Flinten rund um Hohemark, Altkönig, Fuchstanz. Das wird aber in der Regel die wenigsten von uns treffen (hoffentlich nicht wörtlich ), da die eigentlichen Jagdzeiten sich zwischen 10:00 und 15:00 Uhr abspielen.

Nebenbei noch bemerkt: Der Trail vom Roten Kreuz runter Richtung Königstein ist momentan im oberen Mittelteil nicht befahrbar wegen Baumfällarbeiten. Das Tragen über den Schlagabraum ist genauso nervig wie das Umfahren durch den Schlamm. Also am besten diesen Bereich für die nächsten Wochen meiden.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (21. November 2010)

Da sagste was....ich fands auch sehr nervig.....grrrr


----------



## tomtomba (22. November 2010)

Vorsicht am Eichkopf zwischen Biltalhöhe und Ruppersthain. 
Da war der Harvester am Werk, (von der Biltalhöhe aus hoch) der Weg ist zwar fahrbar, aber echt mühsam, wenn es jetzt demnächst noch etwas weicher/nasser wird ist er gar nicht mehr fahrbar. 

lg Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (24. Januar 2011)

Im Moment ist rund um den Feldberg durch umgestürzte Bäume mit blockierten Wegen zu rechnen, am X Trail ist es nur einer, aber auf dem Hauptweg richtung Sandplacken war es am Wochenende echt lästig da nicht alles zu umfahren war, auch der Weg von der Feldbergquelle Richtung Teufelsquatier ist im Moment nicht zu empfehlen, es sei den Mann schiebt und trägt gerne. 
Windeck- Feldberg ist allerdings frei und auch um den Altkönig geht es noch recht gut ohne ständig zu Schieben.
Mit Eisplatten muss Mann sowohl am Feldberg als auch am Altkönig rechnen, mit etwas Vorsicht sind diese aber auch ohne Spiks zu bewältigen bzw zu umfahren.


----------



## ambro (14. Februar 2011)

hallo leute, 

mal ne kurze zwischenfrage: wie darf ich mir eure fahrten vorstellen? eher cc-artig mit ein paar ordentlichen hoch/runter-passagen oder gehts bei euch schon extrem richtung downhill? 

hintergrund: taste mich gerade etwas an den taunus ran, bin jetzt schon ein paar mal von königstein aus zum naturfreundehaus und da ein bißchen im wald rum...alles ohne heftige federgabelorgien mit nem stinknormalen cannondale hardtail und ner rs recon sl...100mm federweg. schaff ich mit der technik eure wege und ist es vielleicht möglich, dass man sich mal trifft und technikgerechte touren fährt!? 

was mein ihr?

viele grüße

ambro


----------



## sipaq (14. Februar 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> mal ne kurze zwischenfrage: wie darf ich mir eure fahrten vorstellen? eher cc-artig mit ein paar ordentlichen hoch/runter-passagen oder gehts bei euch schon extrem richtung downhill?
> 
> hintergrund: taste mich gerade etwas an den taunus ran, bin jetzt schon ein paar mal von königstein aus zum naturfreundehaus und da ein bißchen im wald rum...alles ohne heftige federgabelorgien mit nem stinknormalen cannondale hardtail und ner rs recon sl...100mm federweg. schaff ich mit der technik eure wege und ist es vielleicht möglich, dass man sich mal trifft und technikgerechte touren fährt!?


Schließ Dich mal den Afterwork-Bikern an. Die fahren grundsätzlich in Deiner Riege, sprich kein Downhill/Freeride, sondern eben hoch und runter. Das kann zwar auch mal technischer werden, aber dann steigt man eben mal kurz ab.


----------



## ambro (14. Februar 2011)

danke für den tipp, eben mal nen hinweis dort hinterlassen, dann krieg ich ja mail sobald es da was neues gibt...


----------



## h.jay (18. Februar 2011)

Aktuell finden Baumfällarbeiten auf dem Viktoriatemp-Weg statt. Zw. dem Aussichtspunkt und dem kleinen Hügel mit der Treppe.
Die Arbeiten fangen erst an, sprich es wurden erste Bäume quer über den Weg gefällt und der Weg ist somit nur mit Umwegen zu fahren.


----------



## karsten13 (20. Februar 2011)

Nähe Weisse Mauer: Der Parallelweg oberhalb des "Neuer Dalbesberg Weg" ist wegen Baumfällarbeiten unpassierbar. Von oben kommend sieht man das, von unten wird's ne längere Kletterpartie ...

Auf'm X-Trail liegt immer noch der fette Baum, Umgehung vorhanden ...

Der Trail vom Fuchsstein Richtung Speckkopf runter wurde vom Harvester zerstört (der war übrigens damals vom Forstamt gesperrt worden).

Am Einstieg Reichenbach am kleinen Feldberg liegen einige Bäume, kommt man aber (fast überall) fahrend drum herum. Der Trail selbst ist vor allem nach dem Bach-Abschnitt stark ausgewaschen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusflitzer (22. Februar 2011)

Der Trail vom Roten Kreuz runter zur B8 (parallel zur Straße) ist nur die ersten 500-600m frei, dann heftige Forstarbeiten (das volle Programm) zwischen erster Rückewegschneise und dem kurzen Forstwegstück. (Dürfte ggf. das gleiche Stück sein, auf das Onkel Jürgen im November 2010 hingewiesen hat, #59 - man sind die Jungs langsam...:-(! )

Kann man auf dem Rückeweg nach links hoch bis zur Kreuzung mit dem Forstwegstück (dort rechts) bis zum Wiedereinstieg des Trails umfahren. Danach geht es wieder bis zur B8.

Gruß
Th!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. März 2011)

Der Viktoria-Trail ist im Bereich der Bürgelplatte immer noch durch gefällte Bäume blockiert. Es gibt zwar Umfahrungen, aber der Flow ist weg.


----------



## taunusflitzer (6. März 2011)

zur #68: Trail ist wieder offen! 

Gruß
Th!


----------



## Rothirsch007 (7. März 2011)

Hi,
war gestern auch wieder auf dem Trail unterwegs,
musste ihn nur ein Stück umfahren Höhe Falkensteiner Weg gibt es diesen ?
Bin ihn erst zweimal gefahren an der B( entlang, deshalb sind mir die Wegbenennungen etwas unbekannt..
War ein genialer Morgen und leichte frische -4 C mit Sonnenschein.


----------



## nrgmac (12. März 2011)

Die 34. EVG Volkswanderung am Winterstein und Umgebung (betroffene Gemarkungen: Bad Nauheim, Friedberg, Ober-Mörlen) läuft an diesem Wochenende. Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr ist der Event vorbei und bis dahin bitte wegen dem gesteigertem Konfliktpotenzial ein wenig aufpassen. 
Happy Trails


----------



## Interwoven (26. März 2011)

Achtung im Bereich altkönig:

Es sind verstärkt unsoziale sportskameraden unterwegs, denen es nicht in den Sinn kommt ein "Hallo" oder "Servus" zu erwidern!

Die spezie "maulfaul" ist zumeist deutlich über 35, fährt Hörnchenräder, auch gerne mit steckschutzbleche, und ist total Gay.

Fresst meine Fürze! Hehe


----------



## Nukem49 (27. März 2011)

Ist mir auch schon des öfteren aufgefallen. Manchmal hat man das Gefühl die Voraussetzung um MTB fahren zu dürfen ist, dass man einfach ein Vollaffe ist.


----------



## nrgmac (28. März 2011)

Interwoven schrieb:


> Achtung im Bereich altkönig:
> 
> Es sind verstärkt unsoziale sportskameraden unterwegs, denen es nicht in den Sinn kommt ein "Hallo" oder "Servus" zu erwidern!
> 
> ...



Danke für diese absolut wichtige Mitteilung! 
Das grammatikalische Niveau ist auf Augenhöhe.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. März 2011)




----------



## Interwoven (28. März 2011)

Du darfst auch an meinem Allerwerteste..... usw. usw. herr Oberlehrer. Hast ja verstanden was die liebe iPhone texthilfe manchmal so ausspuckt.  Hallo und Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeAms125 (31. März 2011)

Auf dem Trail zwischen B8 und Rotem Kreuz (der mit den vielen Wurzeln) liegen in Abständen von ca. 50 Metern immer wieder größere Äste, die mit Sicherheit absichtlich dort hingeschleppt worden sind.
Einen Kilometer lang hab ich das Spielchen mitgemacht und alles aus dem Weg geräumt, weil man mit dem Rad nicht drüber kommt, dann hats mir gereicht. 
Vielleicht erbarmt sich einer den Rest weg zu räumen wenn er vorbeikommt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## BOSTAD (31. März 2011)

Achtung!!

Vom AK richtung Falkenstein wurden 2 Spitze Stämme gegen Fahrtrichtung in höhe des kleinen Steinkickers aufgestellt. Sieht aus wie eine mittelalterliche Pferdeabwehr. Genau so, dass man da prima reinspringt! Habs zur Gefahrenabwehr abgerissen. Das ist schon echt gefährlich!! Die Leute spinnen doch.


----------



## Interwoven (31. März 2011)

ich finds langsam sehr beunruhigend. Die Meldungen für den Taunus nehmen gerade bedenklich zu.


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. März 2011)

Periodische Schwankungen, saisonal bedingt.
Dennoch danke für die Hinweise - diese fahrlässigen Menschenfeinde!


----------



## Forest (26. April 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Danke für diese absolut wichtige Mitteilung!
> Das grammatikalische Niveau ist auf Augenhöhe.





Gruß

Forest


----------



## powderJO (8. Mai 2011)

vorsicht am roten kreuz. auf dem stück "trail" mit den beiden wellen kurz bevor man auf die straße trifft direkt am gasthaus rotes kreuz wurden massiv glasscherben gestreut. habe zwar ziemlich lange geräumt - aber alle habe ich sicher nicht aufsammeln können....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> vorsicht am roten kreuz. auf dem stück "trail" mit den beiden wellen kurz bevor man auf die straße trifft direkt am gasthaus rotes kreuz wurden massiv glasscherben gestreut. habe zwar ziemlich lange geräumt - aber alle habe ich sicher nicht aufsammeln können....



Die waren dann aber wirklich ganz neu, denn gestern waren sie noch nicht da 

Danke für's Cleaning


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Mai 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> habe zwar ziemlich lange geräumt - aber alle habe ich sicher nicht aufsammeln können....



 Ich und meine Reifen sagen: Danke.


----------



## tomtomba (16. Mai 2011)

ja auch ich sage danke.... bin am Freitag da lang geradelt und alles war clean. 
lg 
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (24. Mai 2011)

Vorsicht auf dem Mannsteintrail bei Hofheim/Kelkheim/Fischbach!
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=50.141575&lon=8.419519&zoom=18&layers=M

Lutz hat mich die letzten Wochen darauf aufmerksam gemacht, da er sich dort den Mantel aufgerissen hat und mir ist es am Wochenende nun auch aufgefallen: Auf dem oberen Stück, wo man sich noch am Hang entlang schlängelt, ragt ca. 5cm hoch eine Eisenspitze aus dem Boden. 

Die Eisenspitze befindet sich relativ mittig auf dem Trail und ausgerechnet nach einem kleinen Kicker/Hügel, der zum Springen verleitet. Wer Pech hat landet dann direkt auf der Eisenspitze. Also lieber verzichten und oben gemütlich drum rum fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2011)

Lässt sich die Eisenspitze denn nicht entfernen?

Die muss dann nämlich relativ neu sein.


----------



## bfri (24. Mai 2011)

Letztes Jahr ist sie mir nicht aufgefallen bzw. ich habe sie bei Laub übersehen. Lutz meinte sie, sie ist fest im Boden verankert. Ich habe leider nicht genauer geschaut/kein Foto gemacht, da ich es eilig hatte und auf dem Heimweg war. 

Wenn ich das nächste Mal wieder vorbeifahre, schaue ich nochmal genauer. 

Gruß
Birger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2011)

Notfalls gleich 'ne Metallsäge in den Rucksack und fertig


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2011)

vielleicht schau ich die tage mal vorbei ... hab aber keine eisensäge ...
irgendwie komisch das ganze ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2011)

Eisensäge könnte ich Dir leihen.

Ich wollte heute Abend eigentlich wieder Richtung Hochtaunus, mal schauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2011)

Vorsicht, ist eine alte Fliegerbombe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2011)

Nö - Ich hab' gehört, die seien schon längst alle geborgen und auf der Feldberg DH verbuddelt worden


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö - Ich hab' gehört, die seien schon längst alle geborgen und auf der Feldberg DH verbuddelt worden


Die hab ich schon alle als Absprung genutzt. Fetzt gut!


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Vorsicht auf dem Mannsteintrail bei Hofheim/Kelkheim/Fischbach!
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=50.141575&lon=8.419519&zoom=18&layers=M
> 
> Lutz hat mich die letzten Wochen darauf aufmerksam gemacht, da er sich dort den Mantel aufgerissen hat und mir ist es am Wochenende nun auch aufgefallen: Auf dem oberen Stück, wo man sich noch am Hang entlang schlängelt, ragt ca. 5cm hoch eine Eisenspitze aus dem Boden.
> ...



bin eben genau da runter und teilstücke abgelaufen oder wieder hochgefahren. konnte aber nirgends ne eisenspitze entdecken 

dafür lagen im schlußstück vor der wab-querung reichlich baumstämme quer, die ich natürlich beiseite geräumt habe


----------



## bestmove (25. Mai 2011)

Nähe Winterstein:
Die Ein-und Ausgänge der oberen 2 Abschnitte des Ziegenbergtrails (Grüne Hölle) sind mit massiven neuen Baumsperren versehen worden 
das untere 2/3 ist wie gewohnt fahrbar! Also, beim nächsten mal Fuchsschwanz mitnehmen!


----------



## bfri (26. Mai 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin eben genau da runter und teilstücke abgelaufen oder wieder hochgefahren. konnte aber nirgends ne eisenspitze entdecken
> 
> dafür lagen im schlußstück vor der wab-querung reichlich baumstämme quer, die ich natürlich beiseite geräumt habe



Danke fürs schauen. Dann muss ich beim nächsten Mal auch nochmal schauen. Würde mich aber wundern. Die Baumstämme waren dann aber noch neu, die waren letzte Woche noch nicht da.


----------



## Met87 (29. Mai 2011)

Habe ich gestern auch erfahren müssen. Oberen Teil hab ich mit viel Arbeit einigermaßen räumen können - im unteren Bereich hatte ich dann ohne Säge etc. keine Chance. Habe dann auch abgebrochen, weil ich kein Bock hatte bis unten hin ständigen gefahren ausgesetzt zu sein.

Bäume wurden nur zu 85% abgesägt, so dass sie nicht zu bewegen sind.

Eine Schande diesen schönen Trail so zu verwüsten! Vor allem die Bäume, die genutzt wurden - sind alles junge Bäume. Einfach mal umgenietet die Bäume. Hirnrissig!!


----------



## DrMainhattan (2. Juni 2011)

Das Taunus "Visitor-Center" ist jetzt offen - bzw hab's heut zum 1. Mal gesehen... ganz nett gemacht, ist auch ein Cafe innen... aber leider (noch?) kein Bikeshop


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. Juni 2011)

Wo ist das? Oben auf dem Feldberg?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2011)

Ist das das Dingens an der Hohe Mark unten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (2. Juni 2011)

Jaja genau, das mit den bunten Klettersprossen an der Außenwand. Wer keinen Bock auf Radln hat kann da klettern.....


----------



## Xah88 (9. Juni 2011)

Oben bei der DH wird wohl bald geholzt werden, siehe Zeichen an den Bäumen...


----------



## bfri (26. Juni 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Danke fürs schauen. Dann muss ich beim nächsten Mal auch nochmal schauen. Würde mich aber wundern.


Wie angekündigt habe ich beim letzten Mal auf dem Mannsteintrail noch einmal geschaut und auch Fotos von der Eisenspitze gemacht. Wenn sie also niemand weggeflext hat, wird sie noch da sein. Sie befindet sich auf dem oberen Teil des Trails (vor der Linkskurve) und ragt hinter einem Stein raus. Vorsicht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2011)

Merci Vielmals

Ich wollte heute Abend auf dem Nachhauseweg 'eh da runter fahren. Dann werde ich das Ding mal begutachten und eine geeignete Beseitigungstrategie evaluieren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Juni 2011)

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge - kann mit dem Weg  gerade nichts anfangen?!


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2011)

danke für die fotos  diese spitze integriert sich ja optisch bestens in den stein . wahrscheinlich hab ich sie deshalb übersehen.

wahltho go


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge - kann mit dem Weg  gerade nichts anfangen?!



staufen, aussichstpunkt großer mannstein. hier geht ein netter trail rechts runter bis nach fischbach, quert etwa bei der hälfte den "chaiseweg" (eine der wabs hoch zum staufen) ...


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Juni 2011)

Ein neon Sprühdosenpünktchen würde schon helfen, statt einer Flex im Wald , können wir uns bestimmt vom Förster leihen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Juni 2011)

das ist der schnorchel vom förster. der liegt da drunter auf lauer und wartet nur darauf mal wieder in die luft gehen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2011)

Also entweder ich bin blind, oder... 

Ich hab' das Ding beim besten Willen nicht finden können 



trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> das ist der schnorchel vom förster. der liegt da drunter auf lauer und wartet nur darauf mal wieder in die luft gehen zu können.



Auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole, auch in diesem Falle gilt: Rest in Pieces!


----------



## bfri (27. Juni 2011)

War hinter dem Stein nichts mehr? Wie gesagt, vielleicht ist sie mittlerweile weg. Es würde mich aber wundern.


----------



## Sardic (12. Juli 2011)

Am Montag um 1 Uhr war die DH strecke am großen Feldberg,dort beim teufelsdingsda, mit Holz zugemült,hab es mit 2 Freunden direckt aufgeräumt.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Am Montag um 1 Uhr war die DH strecke am großen Feldberg,dort beim teufelsdingsda, mit Holz zugemült,hab es mit 2 Freunden direckt aufgeräumt.



na dannkann der forst ja jetzt wieder kommen


----------



## modul17 (24. Juli 2011)

Griaseich
Ich bin neu hier im Taunus und suche ein paar Leute mit denen ich Radln kann. Ich wohne seit Mai in Oberursel und habe mir schon einige Trails selber erschlossen, oder besser ich hab nach Reifenspuren am Hang gesucht und hab hochgeschoben.
Is echt schön hier bei euch im Wald und ich freu mich jeden Tag das ich hier in OU einen Job gefunden habe!
Ich fahre seit 2000, DH und Fr aber alleine wirds fad auf dauer.
Ich suche anschluss weil ich gerne mit gleichgesinnten durch den Wald gase Ich fahre auch sehr gerne Bikepark
habt mittleid PM oder Email oder hier im Thread
Fiatseich


----------



## Xah88 (24. Juli 2011)

modul17 schrieb:


> Griaseich
> Ich bin neu hier im Taunus und suche ein paar Leute mit denen ich Radln kann. Ich wohne seit Mai in Oberursel und habe mir schon einige Trails selber erschlossen, oder besser ich hab nach Reifenspuren am Hang gesucht und hab hochgeschoben.
> Is echt schön hier bei euch im Wald und ich freu mich jeden Tag das ich hier in OU einen Job gefunden habe!
> Ich fahre seit 2000, DH und Fr aber alleine wirds fad auf dauer.
> ...



Hier im "Frankfurter Thread" sind die "Freireiter" da wahrscheinlich am besten für dich. Einfach im Topic mal lesen oder bei "DH am Feldberg" ... Mein Bike müsste Dienstag vom Versender wieder kommen; ich kann dich gerne mal Mi oder Do mitnehmen. Ich wohne übrigens auch in Oberursel (Stierstadt).
Beste Grüße also 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (24. Juli 2011)

modul17 schrieb:


> Griaseich
> Ich bin neu hier im Taunus und suche ein paar Leute mit denen ich Radln kann. Ich wohne seit Mai in Oberursel und habe mir schon einige Trails selber erschlossen, oder besser ich hab nach Reifenspuren am Hang gesucht und hab hochgeschoben.
> Is echt schön hier bei euch im Wald und ich freu mich jeden Tag das ich hier in OU einen Job gefunden habe!
> Ich fahre seit 2000, DH und Fr aber alleine wirds fad auf dauer.
> ...



hi, check mal den thread "freireiter III" hier im frankfurt-forum. da geht eigentlich (fast) jedes wochenende was - taunus oder bikepark. 

c u


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juli 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hi, check mal den thread "freireiter III" hier im frankfurt-forum. da geht eigentlich (fast) jedes wochenende was - taunus oder bikepark.
> 
> c u



mußt aber was posten...touren werden meist nicht mehr öffentlich gepostet, 


wesche dem feind der mitliest


----------



## modul17 (25. Juli 2011)

@ alle ging sehr schnell
@Xah88 die Woche hab ich Spätschicht da kann ich leider nur bis 1200  was haste fürn Radl?


----------



## Xah88 (25. Juli 2011)

modul17 schrieb:


> @Xah88 die Woche hab ich Spätschicht da kann ich leider nur bis 1200  was haste fürn Radl?



Siehst du unter meinem Profilbild. Seit 3 Wochen ein Canyon Torque, wobei ich es nach 2 Tagen zurück geschickt hatte und wohl Mittwoh per DHL wieder bekomme.
Je nach dem ob meine Lebensgefährtin (Fernbeziehung) mich am Weekend besucht, kann ich dir vllt auch am weekend mal 1-2 tracks zeigen.
Aber am besten du schaust mal im Freireiterthread, da habe ich wegen Donnerstag auch gepostet.
Beste Grüße

Alex


----------



## radneuling (3. August 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt habe ich beim letzten Mal auf dem Mannsteintrail noch einmal geschaut und auch Fotos von der Eisenspitze gemacht. Wenn sie also niemand weggeflext hat, wird sie noch da sein. Sie befindet sich auf dem oberen Teil des Trails (vor der Linkskurve) und ragt hinter einem Stein raus. Vorsicht!




bin gestern den Trail gefahren und am Ende hatte ich ein platten,
kein snakebite, mir ist beim fahren nichts aufgefallen aber was nicht bedeutet das auf dem weg nichts rumliegt. ich würde sagen am lezten drittel nach dem "anlieger" ist es passiert.

Aber diese Eisenspitze ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen werde bei der nächsten feierabendrunde mal genauer schauen.


----------



## bfri (4. August 2011)

@radneuling Die Eisenspitze befindet sich im 1. Drittel, wo es noch quer zum Hang geht bzw. kurz vor der stark abknickenden Linkskurve.


----------



## Xah88 (9. August 2011)

Heute war Försteralarm, also Augen auf


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2011)

wie sieht denn ein försteralarm aus?


----------



## wartool (10. August 2011)

würde mich auch interessieren,.. gerne auch per PN


----------



## Xah88 (10. August 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie sieht denn ein försteralarm aus?


 
Das ich aufm Weg vom FB zur DH gewarnt wurde, dass ein Förster Biker rauszieht,..angeblich Personalienaufnahme oder sowas.

Und da ich unser Ansehen beim Förster nicht weiter senken wollte, indem ich einfach an ihm vorbei-brettere, habe ich nen Umweg über den X-Trail genommen und bin hinten rum zur DH.

Wollte auch nur gewarnt haben, dass man(n) die Augen aufhält 

Beste Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (10. August 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie sieht denn ein försteralarm aus?



so vielleicht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. August 2011)

Wieso setzen eigentlich die meisten Menschen Förster mit Jäger gleich? Stumpf...


----------



## BOSTAD (10. August 2011)

Au Achtung, humorfreie Zone!


----------



## DiggaBiker (10. August 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Wieso setzen eigentlich die meisten Menschen Förster mit Jäger gleich? Stumpf...


 
Beide haben häufig eine Mountainbiker-Paranoia und zerstören die schönsten Trails. Deshalb.  Aber ein Korinthenkacker meint ja auch, es gäbe einen Unterschied zwischen Apfelsinen und Orangen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. August 2011)

Wie schön, dass hier alle ihre Vorurteile pflegen. So bringt der Sport es noch zu etwas.


----------



## radneuling (10. August 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> @radneuling Die Eisenspitze befindet sich im 1. Drittel, wo es noch quer zum Hang geht bzw. kurz vor der stark abknickenden Linkskurve.



so heute war wieder eine feierabendrunde angesagt,
spitze gesucht und gefunden , versucht auszubudeln  das scheint reste eines alten metal zaunes zu sein, ohne echtes werkzeug kam ich nicht tiefer als 10 cm, habe die spize mit nem stein verbogen und dann mit steinen und lehm zugemacht. rechte hand mit nem kreuz aus stöcken makiert. ohne spaten bekommt man das ding nicht raus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2011)

Dann muss ich wirklich ein totaler Blindfisch gewesen sein 

Merci Vielmals 

Werde mir die Sache beim nächsten Mal anschauen, denn das Kreuz aus Stöcken sollte ich ja wohl wenigstens finden können


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. August 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass hier alle ihre Vorurteile pflegen. So bringt der Sport es noch zu etwas.



Stammtische gibts auf beiden Seiten 

Sinnvoller wäre natürlich eine Teilnahme am runden Tisch, wie langweilig


----------



## Limes_x (22. August 2011)

Hab gestern auch wieder seltsame Geschichten vom Förster gehört, letztendlich ist meine Meinumg, einbeziehen, sicher nicht ganz einfach.
Mal sehen.
LG
Limes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbikersback (24. August 2011)

Der (Single-)Trail vom Hühnerberg mit den zwei Sprüngen war letzte Woche blockiert - da lagen ca. 15 Bäume quer.


----------



## wartool (27. August 2011)

der obere und mittlere Teil des schwarzen Balken wird gerade vom Forst mit Harvestern beareitet.. ist zwar noch fahrbar.. aber schön ist anders...


----------



## racejo (22. September 2011)

Hey, der mögliche Liftbetreiber will sehen, dass Interesse an einem Bikepark auf der Wasserkuppe - Rhön besteht. Also los, tretet der IG bei, dann wird das was 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=770


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. September 2011)

Weiß jemand was es mit dem Kreuz auf dem Altkönig auf sich hat?


----------



## DrMainhattan (25. September 2011)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was es mit dem Kreuz auf dem Altkönig auf sich hat?



Ich weiss über paar Ecken dass da letzte Woche (?) jemand beim Uphill verstorben ist (plötzl. Herztod?)...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2011)

Jemand aus meiner Verwandtschaft arbeitet auf dem Fuchstanz.
Dort wurde erzählt, dass der Verstorbene wohl von Wandersleuten gefunden wurde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forest (25. September 2011)

Genau an dem Tag (17.9. steht auf dem Kreuz) fuhr ich von O.ursel zum Fuchstanz.
Am Abzweig links hoch zum Altkönig hab' ich noch kurz überlegt da hin zu fahren.
Bin dann aber doch geradeaus Ri. F.tanz.
Auf diesem Weg kam mir dann ein Polizeiwagen mit Blaulicht entgegen - wirke echt skurril...

Gruß

Forest


----------



## wartool (26. September 2011)

ich bin an dem Tag nach oben gekurbelt..

auf halbem Weg kam mir ein Polizeiauto mit nem Rad im Kofferraum entgegen (im Bereich der Lichtung unterhalb des Ringwalls).

Auf dem Ringwall stand ein Quad mit Anhänger und ein geländegängiger Rettungswagen der Bergwacht, sowie eine (vermute Notarzt) C-Klasse. Die hatten es nicht sonderlich eilig... einer der umstehenden Wanderer meinte, da sein ein Biker "obengeblieben" - Die Geschichte mit dem Herztod scheint also wahr zu sein.. ein weiterer Wander meinte, da sein ein biker tot umgefallen..

Armer Kerl.. tut mir Leid für seine Angehörigen und Freunde.. so schnell kanns gehen :-(


----------



## Sardic (26. September 2011)

Am ende vom Hader-trail,wo man wieder auf  die Waldautobahn kommt,wurde aufgeschüttet. Wenn man da reinfährt fliegt man schön.


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. September 2011)

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.
Wobei ich die Vorstellung, wenn es mir schon den Stecker zieht, wäre es auf dem Altkönig wesentlich standesgemäßer, als in irgendeiner Notaufnahme.


----------



## racejo (28. September 2011)

Initiative Bikepark Wasserkuppe. Jetzt auch auf Facebook. Danke fürs beitreten
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/18...if_t=group_r2j


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. September 2011)

_*Spam!!*_


----------



## MissQuax (29. September 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _*Spam!!*_



Quatsch, wäre doch eine Bereicherung für ALLE! Ist fast eine Autostunde weniger zu fahren als nach Willingen oder Winterberg!

Ich würd' mich drüber freuen!


----------



## Nukem49 (29. September 2011)

Es kann nie genug Bikeparks geben von daher bin ich auf jeden dafür!


----------



## radneuling (4. Oktober 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich bin an dem Tag nach oben gekurbelt..
> 
> auf halbem Weg kam mir ein Polizeiauto mit nem Rad im Kofferraum entgegen (im Bereich der Lichtung unterhalb des Ringwalls).
> 
> ...



ja die (tragische)Geschichte ist wahr, war an dem Tag oben auf dem Altkönig, es wurde zwar versucht ihn wiederzubeleben aber leider hat es nicht geholfen, es weis ja auch keiner wie lange er "allein" gelegen hat bis er gefunden wurde, sein rad war abgestellt und den Helm an den Lenker gehängt und er lag dem Rad gegenüber, Die Finder hatten auch das Problem der Notrufzentrale die genaue Position durchzugeben, Am Altkönig war anscheind nicht präzise genug, als erstes traf ein Polizei beamter ein, der sich an den wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen beteiligte.


----------



## Forest (5. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand, wie alt er war?
Und wo genau war das eigendlich?
Müsste ja bisschen abseits gewesen sein, weil auf den Hauptwegen an so einem Tag fast im Minutentakt Biker vorbei kommen.

Gruß

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radneuling (5. Oktober 2011)

Forest schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie alt er war?
> Und wo genau war das eigendlich?
> Müsste ja bisschen abseits gewesen sein, weil auf den Hauptwegen an so einem Tag fast im Minutentakt Biker vorbei kommen.
> 
> ...


schwer zu sagen aber ich würde so um dir 50 rum sagen, wenn man das kreuz liest und über die bank shaut die man sieht, hinter der Kurve wars.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Oktober 2011)

Und das nächste Unglück... 

Hessenschau
Im Nachrichtenblock, Zeitstrahl 1.55min

Muss auf dem Weilquellentrail passiert sein.

Meine Kollegen waren zu dem Einsatzzeitpunkt auch mit dem Rad oben und durften sich erstmal von Wanderern einen *Anschiss deluxe* abholen, so in der Art "_Ihr seit doch alles Spinner und...., da liegt euer Kumpel,...warum fahrt ihr hier Fahhrad_". Dann haben die Sanitäter sich noch eingeklinkt und mit gewettert..

Von meiner Seite erstmal dem Verunglückten die besten Besserungswünsche!


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meine Kollegen waren zu dem Einsatzzeitpunkt auch mit dem Rad oben und durften sich erstmal von Wanderern einen *Anschiss deluxe* abholen, so in der Art "_Ihr seit doch alles Spinner und...., da liegt euer Kumpel,...warum fahrt ihr hier Fahhrad_". Dann haben die Sanitäter sich noch eingeklinkt und mit gewettert..



Das ist tragisch. Zeigt wie wichtig es ist in Trails nie alleine zu fahren. Das die Wanderer schockiert sind, kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen. Gut, und die Sanis müssen den Verletzten "zusammenflicken" und wenig Spaß dabei gehabt haben. 

Aber, wie oft kommt es zu schweren Verletzungen im Straßenverkehr, weil Radfahrer keinen Helm aufhaben? Da muss sich so ein Wanderer immer mal selber fragen, ob er nicht auch einer derer ist, die keinen Helm aufhaben. Da lassen sich dutzende Beispiele aus dem Straßenverkehr finden (Auto, Motorrad etc...). Auf andere Zeigen ist immer leichter als auch sich selber zu schauen. 

Natürlich auch von mir dem Biker die besten Genesungswünsche und das er schnell wieder auf die Pedale kommt !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis, TT.


----------



## Dreizack (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Dem Herrn der verunfallt ist geht es sehr schlecht.

Einige von uns werden ihn vom Sehen her kennen.

Es ist der ältere Herr der immer mit einem goldenen Stinky, Arm- und Beinprotektoren und einem Dirthelm gefahren ist.

Hoffen wir auf das Beste für Ihn.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2011)

wir drücken alle fest die daumen ! auf das es wieder gut wird


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2011)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Dem Herrn der verunfallt ist geht es sehr schlecht.
> 
> ...




Hat er längere, leicht lockige, graue Haare?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und das nächste Unglück...
> ...




Wo gerade Dirthelm und Protektoren erwähnt wurden, ...da war ja noch was:
Ein Bekannter (Teamkollege bei Idstein24h) ist gestern wohl aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen worden!? 
-Hatte vor wenigen Wochen einen Bikeunfall in Winterberg und lag kurz im künstl. Koma! Diverse innere Verletzungen und jetzt mehrere Metallplatten im Knochengerüst verschraubt..

Zur Zeit rasselt es nur so... 



Zurück zu den schönen Dingen!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2011)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Es ist der ältere Herr der immer mit einem goldenen Stinky, Arm- und Beinprotektoren und einem Dirthelm gefahren ist.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat er längere, leicht lockige, graue Haare?



Dann ist es wohl Silberlocke von den Halbtoten.

Gute Besserung für Ihn!  

Wo ist denn das genau passiert? Etwa auf dem X-Trail runter zum Roten Kreuz auf dem Abschnitt vor der Weilquelle??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreizack (16. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das genau passiert? Etwa auf dem X-Trail runter zum Roten Kreuz auf dem Abschnitt vor der Weilquelle??



Ja, zw Einstieg Brunhildisfelsen und Oberem Rundweg (oder auch Fuchstanzstraße genannt).


----------



## Meister Alex (17. Oktober 2011)

Gude,
Da ich eine Zeit lang mit den halbtoten mitgefahren bin tippe ich eher auf den Alfred, schütteres Haar, zw. 60 und 70 Jahre jung geblieben. Der hat ein altes Stinky. Locke fuhr zu meiner Zeit ein Hardtail. Egal wer es war, ob von den halbtoten oder nicht, auf jeden Fall gute Besserung von mir!!!
Gruß:
Meister Alex

Edit: Habe mir gerade mal den Nachrichtenblock der Hessenschau angesehen: Bei dem kurzen Blick in den Heli könnte das tatsächlich der Alfred gewesen sein. Weiß jemand wie es ihm mittlerweile geht?


----------



## wartool (17. Oktober 2011)

verdammt!

Könnte wirklich der Alfred sein..
sind vor 2-3 Wochen noch zusammen gefahren...

baldige Genesung!!!


----------



## rocky-ritzel (17. Oktober 2011)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> Da ich eine Zeit lang mit den halbtoten mitgefahren bin tippe ich eher auf den Alfred, schütteres Haar, zw. 60 und 70 Jahre jung geblieben. Der hat ein altes Stinky. Locke fuhr zu meiner Zeit ein Hardtail. Egal wer es war, ob von den halbtoten oder nicht, auf jeden Fall gute Besserung von mir!!!
> Gruß:
> Meister Alex
> ...



Gude Alex...

Der Alfred ist gestern verstorben, hab soeben mit einen seiner Söhne telefoniert...

http://www.halbtot.de/wir/alfred/alfred.html

Gestern bin ich den Weitalquellentrail hoch gefahren, die Quelle die im oberen Teil austritt läuft im Trail entlang, ich hab dann mit einen Stein ein paar Rinnen gegraben, damit der Bach
zur Seite den Hang hinunter läuft... ich bitte Alle bei Gelegenheit das gleiche zu machen, vielleicht
mit einer kleinen Gartenschaufel...  Danke...



Tom

--


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2011)

mein beileid den hinterbliebenen und freunden 

bin gestern den trail hoch gefahren und hab mich noch gewundert, wieso da bei der aktuellen wetterlage jetzt ein bach runter fließt ...


----------



## wartool (17. Oktober 2011)

OMG.. 

mein Beileid an die Familie

:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (17. Oktober 2011)

Boah das ist total heftig und gibt mir sehr zu denken. Bin auch mal mit ihm gefahren.

Tut mir sehr Leid. Weiss jemand genaueres bzgl. 

Verletzungen oder evtl Ablauf des Sturzes? Hat der Bach damit etwas zu tun?


----------



## Meister Alex (17. Oktober 2011)

... auch von mir mein tiefes Mitgefühl und Beileid an die Angehörigen.

Meister Alex


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

Auch aus der Schweiz mein Mitgefühl und Beileid für die Angehörigen und Freunde 

S.


----------



## neikless (17. Oktober 2011)

Tragisch ... R.I.P. Herzliches Beileid !


----------



## maverick65 (17. Oktober 2011)

Was´n Sch***, DER Alfred war schon eine Klasse für sich, übrigens schon über 70!!!.
Am 29.10. Start 14:00 Hohemark Trauerfahrt für ihn.


----------



## rocky-ritzel (17. Oktober 2011)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Was´n Sch***, DER Alfred war schon eine Klasse für sich, übrigens schon über 70!!!.
> Am 29.10. Start 14:00 Hohemark Trauerfahrt für ihn.



Der Alfred war Baujahr 1936, also 75 Jahre jung, ein Vorbild für uns Alle...

Ein Freerider der ersten Stunde...


----------



## maverick65 (17. Oktober 2011)

Außerdem ein richtig cooler Typ, der nie cool sein wollte, es einfach war.
Als ich mit dem MTB vor ca. 6 Jahren angefangen habe und ich auf die "Halbtoten" gestoßen bin, wurde ich von ihm genause begrüßt und behandelt, wie einer den er schon Jahre kannte. In den ersten 2 Jahren hat er mich hoch und runter so richtig versägt. Seit dieser Zeit sehe ich Sportler, erst recht MTB´ler im fortgeschrittenen Alter mit ganz anderen Augen. Respekt kann man sich nicht erkaufen, Alfred hatte ihn von der 1. Minute.


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Oktober 2011)

Mein Beileid für seine Familie und Hinterbliebenen. Das ist echt tragisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MissQuax (17. Oktober 2011)

Der Tod eines Menschen ist für Freunde und Angehörige immer ein schmerzlicher Verlust und es ist eigentlich fast immer "zu früh", aber vielleicht hätte Alfred - wenn er denn eine Wahl gehabt hätte - es sich sogar so gewünscht: mitten heraus aus dem aktiven Leben, beim geliebten Sport sterben - ohne langes, qualvolles Siechtum und auf die Hilfe und Pflege anderer angewiesen.

Mein Beileid für alle, die Alfred nahestanden, vielleicht finden sie ja ein klein wenig Trost, wenn sie es wie oben beschrieben, betrachten.

Ich habe ihn nur 2 oder 3 Mal beim Biken getroffen, also nicht besonders gut gekannt, aber er war ein auf Anhieb symphatischer Mensch und mir hinsichtlich seiner Fitness und Aktivität ein Vorbild!

Ich wünsche ihm, daß es auch da, wo er jetzt ist, schöne Trails gibt! Ride on!


----------



## Hopi (17. Oktober 2011)

rocky-ritzel schrieb:


> Gude Alex...
> 
> Der Alfred ist gestern verstorben, hab soeben mit einen seiner Söhne telefoniert...



Es ist ein wirklich trauriger Verlust  Alfred war schon ein ganz besonderer MTBler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modul17 (17. Oktober 2011)

rocky-ritzel schrieb:


> Der Alfred war Baujahr 1936, also 75 Jahre jung, ein Vorbild für uns Alle...
> 
> Ein Freerider der ersten Stunde...



Kein scherz ich sehs gerade Tom.
mein Beileid ich hab mal kurz mit Ihm gesprochen, er hatte mir sehr Imponiert mit 75  noch richtig zug auf der Kette.
richtig traurig macht mich das.


----------



## maverick65 (17. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## erwinvon (18. Oktober 2011)

Auch ich kannte Alfred seit 2001, den Anfängen meines Mountainbikens. Er war der, der mir den Altkönigtrail nahe brachte, mir Mut und Zuversicht gab und zu mir dann sagte: "Wenn Du den Trail ohne abzusteigen schaffst, dann biste gut." Das habe ich ihm zu verdanken...
Ich trauere und denke an Dich Alfred... mach`s gut!!
Mario


----------



## rocky-ritzel (19. Oktober 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Der Tod eines Menschen ist für Freunde und Angehörige immer ein schmerzlicher Verlust und es ist eigentlich fast immer "zu früh", aber vielleicht hätte Alfred - wenn er denn eine Wahl gehabt hätte - es sich sogar so gewünscht: mitten heraus aus dem aktiven Leben, beim geliebten Sport sterben - ohne langes, qualvolles Siechtum und auf die Hilfe und Pflege anderer angewiesen.



Gude MissQuax...

Das sehen viele auch so wie Du...!

Ein Freerider denn ich letzten Sonntag auf den AK getroffen habe schreibt folgendes...

"Tut mir leid für euren Mann.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, nimms mir nicht krumm. Ich würde mich lieber zu tode Gapen oder irgendwo hinhaun und sterben beim Radln als im Altenheim zu enden. "


Der Sohn von Alfred hat mir gesagt, dass der Alfred nicht alleine war, ein Biker der den Alfred vom sehen kannte ist wohl hinter dem Alfred her gefahren und hatte den Sturz gesehen...

Wer kennt diesen Biker? Wäre doch interessant sich mit dem Biker mal zu unterhalten...


Bis denn...

Tom

--


----------



## Meister Alex (19. Oktober 2011)

Gude,
es ist immer traurig wenn ein Freund aus unserer Mitte gerissen wird, egal auf welchem Wege. Wobei ich die Meinung von Mrs. Quax und die des unbekannten Freeriders teile. Aber das sind immer Aussagen die mal von sich gibt solange man sich bei guter Gesundheit befindet. Mal sehen was wir sagen wenn es bei uns soweit ist, was hoffentlich noch lange dauert.
Gruß:

Meister Alex


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2011)

rocky-ritzel schrieb:


> Der Sohn von Alfred hat mir gesagt, dass der Alfred nicht alleine war, ein Biker der den Alfred vom sehen kannte ist wohl hinter dem Alfred her gefahren und hatte den Sturz gesehen...
> 
> Wer kennt diesen Biker? Wäre doch interessant sich mit dem Biker mal zu unterhalten...



Um den Unfallhergang besser zu verstehen oder besteht der Verdacht der unterlassenen Hilfeleistung?


----------



## mkamp (19. Oktober 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um den Unfallhergang besser zu verstehen oder besteht der Verdacht der unterlassenen Hilfeleistung?



Ich glaube unterschwellig wünscht sich doch jeder Mountainbiker etwas zu lernen, so dass es einen selber nicht erwischt.


Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit wie wir unsere Solidarität zeigen können?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Ich glaube unterschwellig wünscht sich doch jeder Mountainbiker etwas zu lernen, so dass es einen selber nicht erwischt.



Mir geht es zunächst darum, den Post von Rocky-Ritzel genau zu verstehen.


----------



## Forest (19. Oktober 2011)

Oh Mist...mein Beileid den Angehörigen 

Das Unglück macht mich ziemlich nachdenklich.
Ich kannte Alfred bis jetzt nicht, scheint aber ein überaus erfahrener und umsichtiger Biker gewesen zu sein, der sich auch mit Protektoren und Vollvisierhelm geschützt hat 

Mich würde daher auch interessieren, was genau schiefgelaufen ist und wie er sich verletzt hat.

Gruß

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky-ritzel (20. Oktober 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Ich glaube unterschwellig wünscht sich doch jeder Mountainbiker etwas zu lernen, so dass es einen selber nicht erwischt.



Wenn der Schiri pfeift, der Linienrichter Deine Nummer hoch hebt, musst Du das Spielfeld verlassen, egal ob Du Dich im Spiel geschont hast oder Dir blutige Knie geholt hast...



mkamp schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit wie wir unsere Solidarität zeigen können?




Es besteht kein Verdacht der unterlassenen Hilfeleistung!

Am Samstag dem 29.10.2011 findet eine Trauerfahrt von der Hohe Mark über Alt König und dann zum Fuchstanz statt.
Treffpunkt Hohe Mark 14Uhr (an der Schule).  Alle MTBer sind dazu eingeladen.
Geplant ist am Fuchstanz ein Gedenktafel an zu bringen...

Der MTBer, der den Sturz von Alfred gesehen hat wird auch kommen so wie auch Angehörige von Alfred...


----------



## wartool (20. Oktober 2011)

ich werde am besagten Samstag dabei sein.

leider durfte ich Alfred erst vor ein paar Wochen richtig kennenlernen - davor kannte man sich "vom sehen", möchte einer solchen "Größe" wirklich meine Ehre erweisen.


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2011)

Forest schrieb:


> der sich auch mit Protektoren und Vollvisierhelm geschützt hat





selbst wenn er alles an Schutz angehabt hätte was es gibt, ist es nicht sicher, dass er nicht die selbe Verletzung erlitten hätte. Man sollte sich von dem Gedanken freimachen, dass es einen 100% Schutz in diesem Sport gibt. 
Du kannst es dir gerne von Usern bestätigen lassen, dass man sich selbst mit FF Helm den Kiefer brechen kann.

Wie Tom schon schrieb, wenn es dich erwischt, erwischt es dich halt, wenn man Angst vor Verletzungen hat, darf man dieser Leistenschaft nicht nachgehen.


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube ich werde auch dasein können


----------



## maverick65 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> selbst wenn er alles an Schutz angehabt hätte was es gibt, ist es nicht sicher, dass er nicht die selbe Verletzung erlitten hätte. Man sollte sich von dem Gedanken freimachen, dass es einen 100% Schutz in diesem Sport gibt.



Sehe ich genauso. Habe Bilder (in Serie geschossen) klick von einem Sturz gesehen. Der Fahrer hatte hinterher nur ein bischen Verspanungen im Halsbereich. Den Fotos zu urteilen verdammt viel Glück, welches ein MTB´ler nun einmal auch braucht!

No Risk No Fun, jeder so er kann und mag.

Zumindest Helm sollte Pflicht sein. Darüber streite ich mich gerade mit einem Arbeitskollegen, der mit einem normalen Rad ca. 2 Km auf Arbeit fährt ... .

Gruß Mav


----------



## MissQuax (20. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...
> Du kannst es dir gerne von Usern bestätigen lassen, dass man sich selbst mit FF Helm den Kiefer brechen kann.
> 
> ... wenn man Angst vor Verletzungen hat, darf man dieser Leistenschaft nicht nachgehen.



Die erste Aussage kann ich (aus leider eigener Erfahrung) bestätigen, der zweiten stimme ich absolut zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Die erste Aussage kann ich (aus leider eigener Erfahrung) bestätigen, der zweiten stimme ich absolut zu.



 Dich meinte ich ja auch  

Aber ich habe hier auch schon Bilder von Leuten gesehen, die eine Schädelverletzung mit Helm hatten, jeder Schutz hat halt seine grenzen.


----------



## Sardic (23. Oktober 2011)

Man kan sich immer was brechen .
Ich hatte überall Protektoren an und habe mit in Winterberg beim LIFT mein Sprungelenk gebrochen


----------



## wartool (23. Oktober 2011)

an alle, die den Bogenschießplatz gerne fahren...

im untersten Teil, wo man den Trail bereits verlassen hat und die 2 Wege kreuzt.. hat ein netter Mensch nen schweren Baum in die Senke gelegt.. wenn man da mit Schwung ankommt... *autsch* da packt man kein Bremsmanöver mehr.. man sieht ihn zu spät..


----------



## neikless (23. Oktober 2011)

danke für den tipp, haste ja sicher weggeräumt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2011)

Vllt. meinte wartool mit "schwer", dass er zu schwer war, um ihn alleine wegzuräumen


----------



## neikless (23. Oktober 2011)

was ein netter mensch hinlegen kann auch ein anderer wegräumen ...
will nur sagen wenn man sowas sieht sollte man handeln wenns geht !
das sowas unter aller sau ist ist doch klar, und ich werde wenn ich
jemals jemanden bei sowas erwische anzeige erstatten das ist vorsätzliche
körperverletzung bishin zum mord und wird hart bestraft !


----------



## karsten13 (23. Oktober 2011)

Den Baum bekommt man alleine nicht weg. Vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur an Ort und Stelle umgekippt, sieht sehr morsch aus.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## neikless (23. Oktober 2011)

mit solchen natürlichen begebenheiten können wir ja umgehen 
aber die boshaftigkeit einiger mitmenschen ist nur schwer zu verstehen


----------



## Rampe (23. Oktober 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Den Baum bekommt man alleine nicht weg. Vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur an Ort und Stelle umgekippt, sieht sehr morsch aus



Das sehe ich genauso, das war einfach Altersschwäche, aber die macht ja bekanntlich Platz für neues, als ich heute da längs kam haben ein paar Jungs an einer Überfahrung gebastelt. Dank dafür!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wartool (24. Oktober 2011)

also ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine forensische Analyse unternommen (war viel zu sehr mit dem Bewundern meines Mitfahrers beschäftigt, der das Teil sauber übertrialte), wie das Teil dort hinkam. Dementsprechend möchte ich meine Aussage "den hat da JEMAND hingeräumt" revidieren. Fest steht.. da liegt ein schwerer Baum, den wir selbst zu 2t nicht weg bekommen haben.

Nette Hinweise, wie dem, dass ich das Teil gefälligst wegräumen soll überlese ich mal großzügig... der Schreiber scheint mich nicht zu kennen...

Wenn ich lese, dass as Teil jetzt zu ner Rampe umgebaut wurde.. um so besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Nette Hinweise, wie dem, dass ich das Teil gefälligst wegräumen soll überlese ich mal großzügig... der Schreiber scheint mich nicht zu kennen...



... überlesen ist nicht nötig, denn so habe ich es weder geschrieben noch gemeint, du scheinst mich nicht zu kennen 
Ich/Wir versuchen solche Gefahrenstellen immer wenn möglich zu beseitigen, aber was nicht geht geht halt nicht schon klar !
in diesem sinne , happy trails !


----------



## Rampe (24. Oktober 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso, das war einfach Altersschwäche, aber die macht ja bekanntlich Platz für neues, als ich heute da längs kam haben ein paar Jungs an einer Überfahrung gebastelt. Dank dafür!



Ist eine Schanze geworden, aber direkt nach der steilen Rampe ergiebt das eine deftige Kompression, da sollte man nicht Highspeed reinstechen sonst kommt man unten ohne Bike an, zu langsam funzt aber der Drop nicht.
Mit dem Hardtail wollte ich das heut lieber nicht austesten!


----------



## black_storm (26. Oktober 2011)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150


----------



## wartool (26. Oktober 2011)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiii... en Rennradler ;-P


----------



## black_storm (30. Oktober 2011)

Falls noch einer von euch ein Team sucht.
Wir suchen noch 2 Winterpokalteilnehmer für unser Team:
Wäre schön wenn wir es noch vollbekommen würden

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150

Viele Grüße
Euer Team Road Cycling Connection Frankfurt


----------



## wartool (30. Oktober 2011)

oh mann.. langsam nervts.. überall im Forum postest Du den Kram.. es reicht!!!


----------



## molde76 (3. November 2011)

Einmal bitte abstimmen für Bikepark im Taunus!=)
http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html


----------



## powderJO (4. November 2011)

molde76 schrieb:


> Einmal bitte abstimmen für Bikepark im Taunus!=)
> http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html



nach wie vor dagegen. jedenfalls solange dass hier:



			
				fwg schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin soll es eine geführte Mountainbike-Strecke geben, um die Mountainbiker zu lenken und wilde, illegale Trails zu vermeiden.



nicht spezifiziert wird. denn nach wie vor rechne ich damit, dass ein bikepark dazu führen wird, dass alle anderen trails endgültig gesperrt werden. argumentation: ihr biker habt ja jetzt die bikeparkstrecke, das muss reichen. 

daneben muss man sich auch fragen, was ein solcher park ohne lift bedeutet: noch mehr verkehr hoch zum start? also auch noch mehr parkplätze und noch mehr asphalt? finde das alles viel zu unklar, die planung wirkt sowohl finanziell als auch sonst unausgegoren - also nichts, was ich einfach mal so unterstützen werde, nur weil ich biker bin und nur sehe "eigene strecke".


----------



## neikless (4. November 2011)

Haters gonna hate !

Eine legale Strecke ist längst überfällig, und sicher der richtige Weg
was mit sonstigen Strecken passiert steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Die Aufmerksamkeit und Probleme dürfte mit weniger Betrieb auf solchen Trails
wie auch auf Wander/Forstwegen sicher abnehmen.

Wie man aber als MTBiker gegen eine solche Strecke stimmen kann ist mir unbegreiflich.
Sicherlich ist nicht immer alles gleich perfekt aber das wäre ein großer
Schritt für die Akzeptanz der Biker im Taunus.
Stromberg ist ein gutes Beispiel, auch dafür das nicht immer ein Lift nötig ist.
Im Taunus sind genügend Parkplätze und Straße vorhanden, 
wobei ich es für die bessere Lösung halte selbst den Berg mit bike hochzufahren ... 
Lift oder Rodelbahn-transport wäre natürlich Luxus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ... Stromberg ist ein gutes Beispiel, auch dafür das nicht immer ein Lift nötig ist.
> Im Taunus sind genügend Parkplätze und Straße vorhanden,
> wobei ich es für die bessere Lösung halte selbst den Berg mit bike hochzufahren ...
> Lift oder Rodelbahn-transport wäre natürlich Luxus.



Bei den Feldi-Höhenmeter-Verhältnissen fährst du dann aber die Abfahrtsstrecke mit einem Freerider oder Downhiller nicht mehr als 2 Mal (vielleicht max. 3 Mal) am Tag!

Habe 2 Saisons mein 20-Kilo-Stinky von der Hohemark zum Feldi/Altkönig, dann nochmal vom Fuchstanz aus nach oben gestrampelt - das geht - zusätzlich noch mit FF, dem ganzen Protektorenkram + 3 Liter-Trinkblase im Sommer + Werkzeug usw. im Rucksack - ganz schön an die Substanz. Nach 2 Abfahrten war ich platt! 

Und das ging nicht nur mir als Frau, sondern auch den Männer, mit denen ich gefahren bin, so!

Also ohne Lift, Shuttle-Service o.ä. würde es meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn machen!


----------



## holk101 (4. November 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Bei den Feldi-Höhenmeter-Verhältnissen fährst du dann aber die Abfahrtsstrecke mit einem Freerider oder Downhiller nicht mehr als 2 Mal (vielleicht max. 3 Mal) am Tag!
> 
> Habe 2 Saisons mein 20-Kilo-Stinky von der Hohemark zum Feldi/Altkönig, dann nochmal vom Fuchstanz aus nach oben gestrampelt - das geht - zusätzlich noch mit FF, dem ganzen Protektorenkram + 3 Liter-Trinkblase im Sommer + Werkzeug usw. im Rucksack - ganz schön an die Substanz. Nach 2 Abfahrten war ich platt!
> 
> ...





Ja nur so ein richtiges Konzept gibt es ja noch gar nicht ... wie das Später alles mal wird, steht noch in den Sternen. Im Moment geht es ja erst mal darum, überhaupt die Planung loszutreten und anzutreiben.
Und ich denke bei so einer Umfrage mit einem eventuell beachtlichem Ergebnis "pro" Park und Sommerodelbahn werden sich die Herren schon mal mehr Gedanken machen.


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2011)

holk101 schrieb:


> Ja nur so ein richtiges Konzept gibt es ja noch gar nicht ... wie das Später alles mal wird, steht noch in den Sternen. Im Moment geht es ja erst mal darum, überhaupt die Planung loszutreten und anzutreiben.
> Und ich denke bei so einer Umfrage mit einem eventuell beachtlichem Ergebnis "pro" Park und Sommerodelbahn werden sich die Herren schon mal mehr Gedanken machen.



Ich hab doch auch mit "JA" gestimmt, es ging mir aber um die Aussage von neikless ("wobei ich es für die bessere Lösung halte selbst den Berg mit bike hochzufahren")!


----------



## holk101 (4. November 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich hab doch auch mit "JA" gestimmt, es ging mir aber um die Aussage von neikless ("wobei ich es für die bessere Lösung halte selbst den Berg mit bike hochzufahren")!





Sollte ja auch keine Anfeindung oder so sein  nur auch für die Allgemeinheit im bezug auf die Abstimmung... hier wird nicht entschieden ob jetzt n Park kommt oder nicht, sondern es wird einfach nur die Interesse abgefragt.


----------



## floehsens (4. November 2011)

ja, wie mein vorredner schon sagt. es geht nicht darum "wie" ein bikepark aussehen könnte, sondern darum mal ein ordentliches statement in form einer interessensbekundung auf den tisch zu knallen!

einfach mal ein zeichen setzen! eine objektive zahl! 
die frage nach dem wie können wir diskutieren falls wir es schaffen den stein ins rollen zu bringen...

cheers!


----------



## neikless (5. November 2011)

floehsens schrieb:


> cheers!


 ich bin DAfür !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (5. November 2011)

Positiv denken ist die Devise, wenns wirklich Pro Bikepark aufm Feldberg ausgeht, haben Biker mit einem Schlag Rechte.
Abgesehen davon bringts Arbeitsplätze und Struktur. Wenn der Park da wäre dauert es noch keine 4 Wochen das unten Shuttelservice stehen und am WE richtig Geld verdienen. Und wer sagt denn das ein Schlepplift bei Erfolg nicht nach kommt.

Denkt immer an die geile TV Werbung vom Hornbach Baumarkt:
"Man muss erst einfach mal Anfangen"


----------



## Ridge-Tim (7. November 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso, das war einfach Altersschwäche, aber die macht ja bekanntlich Platz für neues, als ich heute da längs kam haben ein paar Jungs an einer Überfahrung gebastelt. Dank dafür!



Bitteschön 



Rampe schrieb:


> Ist eine Schanze geworden, aber direkt nach der steilen Rampe ergiebt das eine deftige Kompression, da sollte man nicht Highspeed reinstechen sonst kommt man unten ohne Bike an, zu langsam funzt aber der Drop nicht.
> Mit dem Hardtail wollte ich das heut lieber nicht austesten!



Jaaaa, stimmt, aber die Umfahrung (oder eher Überfahrung?) war eigentlich eher eine Art "Notfallausgang" falls jemand in halbwegs hoher Geschwindigkeit ankommt und dann nicht mehr bremsen kann (Wäre ein heftiger Unfall, so direkt gegen den Baum :S).

Gruß
Tim

P.S.:


neikless schrieb:


> Haters gonna hate !
> 
> Eine legale Strecke ist längst überfällig, und sicher der richtige Weg
> was mit sonstigen Strecken passiert steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
> ...


Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Feldbergziege (9. November 2011)

Definitiv ein JA... Wird einfach mal Zeit nach dem ganzen Hin-und-Her, dass sich bei dem Thema mal was tut. Die wollen den Tourismus anstoßen und pushen, aber passiert seit Jahren nix. Wenn nicht in der Feldbergregion, wo dann? 
 .... 
sind wir mal gespannt, wie es in einem Jahr ausschaut - ob sich denn wohl was tut. Zumindest in der Zeitung liest man doch jetzt wieder mal was dazu in der Gegend hier... Hoffentlich bleibts nicht wieder irgendwo hängen.... 
Nice evening @ all!


----------



## wartool (10. November 2011)

Feldbergziege schrieb:


> . Die wollen den Tourismus anstoßen und pushen, aber passiert seit Jahren nix.




Zum Glück! sonst zertrampeln die uns die letzen Pfade zu Autobahnen!!
Wir haben nicht zu wenige Leute im Taunus.. wir haben mMn zu viele!!!


----------



## Ridge-Tim (17. November 2011)

Servus,
auf meiner "Nach-der-Schule-Hausrunde" über den Altkönig zählte ich ganze 8 (!) "Trailblockaden", wie im 90 Grad Winkel zum Trail angeordnete Äste (dicke Äste) in Sencken, Steine hinter Sprüngen (ich Rede nicht von Kieseln, sondern von ziemlichen Brocken) und ähnliches. Nachdem ich mein Hausrunde mit dem Feldberg erweitert hatte, kam ich auf ganz 11 gefährliche solcher Blockaden (Gesamtzahl: 19). Klar, manche solcher Blockade mögen durch Zufall hingeräumt sein (umgeknickte Bäume etc.). Allerdings wäre wirklich ein Erdbeben der Stärke acht nötig, um fünf auf jeweils 10 Kilogramm geschätzte Steine direkt hinter einen Sprung auf dem Schützentrail zu plazieren. Und eine Mänge Zufall...
Auf dem Altkönig gibt es ein von mir beobachtetes Phänomen: Ich fahre gewöhnlich einen sanfteren Trail bergan, und jedes Mal versperren zwei Steine hinter einer Kurve dem Weg. Ich rolle also mittlerweile in Angewohnheit die Steine weg, aber: mit jedem Uphill verspärren die selben Steine den Weg...
Wer also tut sowas? Ich meine, irgendjemand muss das ja verdammt viel Spaß machen, Mountainbiker in Verletzungsgefahr zu bringen, oder aber dieser Jemand ist verdamm wütend.
Und er muss sich eine ganz schöne Arbeit machen: ich muss die Steine ja nur vom Trail runterschmeissen, aber irgendwer muss dort vorbeikommen um zwei fünf-Kilo-Brocken ca. 5 Meter bergan zu tragen. Was für eine Arbeit... 
Aber eine Frage bleibt: Wer ist da so wütend und wie kann man den Konflikt lösen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. November 2011)

Das sind die Leute, die sich über Biker ärgern, weil Biker "IHREN" Wald zerstören und unverschämt durch die Gegend rasen. 
Außerdem gefährden Biker ihren Nachwuchs, der gerade 20m weiter hinten vom Hund unkontrolliert durch´s Dickicht und/oder quer über den Waldweg gezerrt wird. 
Verärgert und empört (über den Biker OHNE KLINGEL) rollen sie dann dicke, schwere Steine und Bäume in den Weg, schmeissen schnell noch ihren alten Plastikschlitten in "IHREN" Wald  und gehen dann selbstbewusst, stolz und in der Annahme, etwas gutes getan zu haben, nach Hause...

Jo,ähm,...bis nächste Woche dann...!

Und wenn ich sowas sehe, dann könnte ich kotzen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. November 2011)

Da gibt es eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit ... vor allem wenn man den / die auf frischer "Tat" erwischt.

Genau ... einfach ignorieren, den Sche*$$ wegräumen und den längeren  Atem haben. Diskutieren bringt meist nichts ... gerade wenn er/sie sich über eine absolute Minderheit aufregen mag und alle "bestrafen" will. Das spricht für einen ganz bestimmten Charakter.

PS: Das mit dem Wegräumen bezieht sich auf die Steine, nicht den Müll. Die Idioten kannst Du nur mit der Nase feste da reindrücken und an die grünen Jungs übergeben. Das ist echt zum Kot$en.


----------



## mkamp (18. November 2011)

Ridge-Tim schrieb:


> Servus,
> auf meiner "Nach-der-Schule-Hausrunde" über den Altkönig zählte ich ganze 8 (!) "Trailblockaden", wie im 90 Grad Winkel zum Trail angeordnete Äste (dicke Äste) in Sencken, Steine hinter Sprüngen (ich Rede nicht von Kieseln, sondern von ziemlichen Brocken) und ähnliches. Nachdem ich mein Hausrunde mit dem Feldberg erweitert hatte, kam ich auf ganz 11 gefährliche solcher Blockaden (Gesamtzahl: 19). ...



Ich bin letzten Donnerstag vom Fuchstanz Richtung Altkönig gefahren. Direkt nach dem Fuchstanz war der Weg durch ein rot/weißes Band abgesperrt. Leider gab es keinen Hinweis, warum gesperrt war.
Ein Stück weiter, an der Abzweigung vom Hauptweg rechts hoch zum Altkönig, standen dann drei Fahrzeuge und drei oder vier Leute, einer von denen ist der Förster (hat mich die Woche davor schonmal angehalten). Eins der Fahrzeuge war ein Bagger oder ähnliches. 

Oben auf dem Altkönig waren dann ein weiteres Fahrzeug des Forstamts und zwei weitere Waldarbeiter. Die habe ich gefragt was sie da machen und geantwortet haben sie das sie die Wege zulegen und dass der gesamte Altkönig Naturschutzgebiet ist. Wir dürfen uns nur auf den markierten Wanderwegen aufhalten. In der Diskussion sagten sie auch, dass dies auch für Wanderer gilt.

Die Arbeiter sind sich übrigens durchaus bewußt darüber, dass wir die zugelegten Wege über die Zeit einfach wieder freilegen, aber die wissen nicht, was sie sonst machen sollen um das Naturschutzgebiet zu schützen.

Außerdem haben die von großen Korrosionsschäden berichtet, z.Bsp. im Reichenbachtal.

Den Dienstag die Woche davor hat mich der Förster als Teil einer Vierergruppe angehalten als wir vom Kleinen Feldberg kommend, die Trails runter auf den Tillmannsweg gefahren sind. In dem Gespräch sagte er u.a., dass die Bauten auf der Downhillstrecke ein großes Problem wegen der möglichen Haftung bei Unfällen ist.


Übrigens alles sehr freundliche, nette Leute, die dort ihren Job machen und keineswegs bösartig wirken. Im Gegenteil, die haben jeweils eher ein Auge zugedrückt. Beispielsweise war den Herren an der ersten o.g. Stelle sicherlich klar, dass ich (und mein Begleiter) uns einfach über die Absperrung am Fuchstanz hinweggesetzt haben. Haben aber nichts gesagt, sondern einfach kurz zurückgegrüßt.

Kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass die wissentlich Unfallstellen für Mountainbiker bauen.

Wenn man sich mal überlegt, was es kostet die Fahrzeuge und Leute dort zu beschäftigen wird es wohl schnell klar, dass es nicht ein alter knurriger Förster ist, der auf seiner täglichen Route mit Hund die Wege zulegt, weil er findet, dass Mountainbiker nicht in den Wald gehören.

Ich finde es schade, dass die Energie nicht in Aufklärung gesteckt wird. Ich denke wir Mountainbiker (>90%) sind durchaus respektvoll dem Wald, den Tieren und Wanderern gegenüber. Wenn ich genau wüßte, welche Bereiche das Wild als Rückzugsgebiet braucht oder welche Trails die nächsten sechs Monate wegen Korrosionsschäden zu meiden sind, dann würde ich mich daran wohl halten; wie wohl die meisten anderen auch. Auch fände ich es spannend zu wissen, was das überhaupt bedeutet, dass der Altkönig Naturschutzgebiet ist.

Ich habe nur wenig Interesse an einer generellen Verbannung auf Forstautobahnen. Das ist einfach nicht der gleiche Sport. Ich möchte nicht im Wald Rennrad fahren.

Was mir unklar ist, ob es für die Förster irgendeinen Vorteil hat, wenn wir Mountainbiker unterwegs sind? Wenn ich mir mal http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php?id=streckennetz ansehe, dann scheint es doch so, als ob es da ein echtes Interesse gibt dort Mountainbiker hinzubewegen. Werde da Samstag mal hinfahren.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. November 2011)

Hallo mkamp,

sehe ich genau wie Du. Aber das mit "keine Wanderer oder Radler im Naturschutzgebiet" würde ich gerne mal irgendwo amtlich veröffentlicht und begründet sehen. Bisher ist das nur so eine lapidare Aussage die im Raum steht und mich ehrlich gesagt, nicht juckt. Das bissl Radln da oben stört kein (Wild-)Schwein und es sind die besten Trails im gesamten Feldberggebiet. 

Was die Pfalz anbetrifft: Ich bin noch skeptisch. Ich habe mir die Touren auf GPSies mal angesehen und die muten doch irgendwie schon arg nach Cross Country an. Bin aber auch versucht meine Wahrnehmung mal einer Realitätsprüfung zu unterziehen. Wann wolltest Du fahren? Sa oder So?

Viele Grüße


----------



## mkamp (18. November 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> sehe ich genau wie Du.


Denke ich mir. Die meisten Probleme die der Forst mit uns hat, würden wir schon in den Griff bekommen, sofern genug MTBler von den tatsächlichen Dingen erfahren, die wir beachten müssen und nicht nur allgemeine Regeln, die uns "der Einfachheit halber" viel zu stark einschränken.

Trails fahren ohne Helm oder leere Gels einfach liegen lassen sind auch nicht verboten, aber werden trotzdem von MTBler nicht gemacht.



trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Aber das mit "keine Wanderer oder Radler im Naturschutzgebiet" würde ich gerne mal irgendwo amtlich veröffentlicht und begründet sehen. Bisher ist das nur so eine lapidare Aussage die im Raum steht und mich ehrlich gesagt, nicht juckt. Das bissl Radln da oben stört kein (Wild-)Schwein und es sind die besten Trails im gesamten Feldberggebiet.


Das ist ja mein Hauptpunkt: es fehlt die Transparenz. Das fängt schon bei dem rot/weißen Band an, welches ohne weitere Erklärung den Weg am Fuchstanz abgesperrt hat.

Allerdings würden wir wohl auch nicht weiterkommen, wenn wir Maximalforderungen aufstellen und gar keine Einsicht zeigen.
Mal angenommen es würde heißen dass wir bei der südlichen Abfahrt über den Wall schieben sollten, da wir andernfalls die dicken Steine Stück für Stück mit runternehmen, würde ich mich daran halten. Auch wenn mein Fahrspaß dadurch eingeschränkt wird. 
Aber es sind eben auch nur 20m und nicht direkt der ganze AK.



trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Was die Pfalz anbetrifft: Ich bin noch skeptisch. Ich habe mir die Touren auf GPSies mal angesehen und die muten doch irgendwie schon arg nach Cross Country an. Bin aber auch versucht meine Wahrnehmung mal einer Realitätsprüfung zu unterziehen. Wann wolltest Du fahren? Sa oder So?



Fahre morgen. Werde dann hiermal einen kurzen Update geben.

Aber.... selbst wenn die Pfalz super wäre, ich wohne am Fuß des Taunus, Bad Soden, und es macht für mich wenig Sinn 300km (hin und zurück) zu fahren, wenn der Taunus vor der Tür ist. Das ist mir zu teuer, dauert mir zu lange und last-not-least käme ich mir jedesmal wie eine Umweltsau vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. November 2011)

Dito, warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah? Bin mal gespannt, was Du zur Pfalz berichtest. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. November 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Hallo mkamp,
> 
> sehe ich genau wie Du. Aber das mit "keine Wanderer oder Radler im Naturschutzgebiet" würde ich gerne mal irgendwo amtlich veröffentlicht und begründet sehen. Bisher ist das nur so eine lapidare Aussage die im Raum steht und mich ehrlich gesagt, nicht juckt.


Für den Altkönig stehts explizit in der Naturschutzverordnung. Ist von NSG zu NSG unterschiedlich geregelt. Die Verordnung bekommst du bei Interesse beim Hochtaunuskreis. Ist also amtlich veröffentlicht und keineswegs lapidar.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. November 2011)

Und wenn ich kein Interesse habe?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. November 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ...würde ich gerne mal irgendwo amtlich veröffentlicht und begründet sehen. ...


Na wenn das kein Interesse ist...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. November 2011)

...das war doch nicht wortwörtlich gemeint, sondern als ironische Anspielung. Wer geht schon extra zur irgendeiner Behörde, nur um sich ein Verbot/Verordnung geben zu lassen? Die sollen sich selbst mal eine Auszeit verordnen.


----------



## mkamp (20. November 2011)

War nun also gestern im Pfälzer Wald.

Es ist natürlich schwierig nach einer 4h Tour wirklich irgendwas Substantielles zu schreiben, aber hier trotzdem mal erste Eindrücke.

Ich war im Pfälzer Wald und nicht im "Mountainbikepark Pfälzer Wald". Dort habe ich eine Individualtour von 4h mit einem Local und ein wenig Techniktraining gebucht (http://www.singletrail.cc/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=53). Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...A9787E3E24622DD9203526C5183745AA51A0FDC88776E

Wir sind größtenteils Trails gefahren. Schwierigkeitsmäßig wie *ich* das aus dem Taunus kenne, in der Spitze also vielleicht wie über den oberen Wall südlich beim AK runter oder ggf. weiße Mauer. Der Boden war aktuell fast komplett mit Blättern bedeckt. An den wenigen Stellen, wo man drunter schauen konnte war er oft sandig, zum Teil roter Sand. Der Sand war aber fest und gut fahrbar.
Gab ein paar engere Spitzkehren als *ich* die aus dem Taunus kenne.
Wir sind ein Stück durch eine Schlucht gefahren (südlich auf der oben verlinkten Karte, entlang eines Bachs) mit vielen Brücken, dicken, mosigen Felsen. Das sah schon sehr gut aus. Im Taunus fällt mir nichts ein, was so gut aussieht.
Um die Schlucht drumherum gibt es eine große Anzahl von Naturtreppen, so wie neben dem Friedhof bei Falkenstein, zum Teil sehr steil, mit Kurve drin und zumindest eine schien mir mehr als 100m lang und sah sehr anspruchsvoll aus (bin ich nicht gefahren).

Zumindest die Strecke, die wir gefahren sind war eher wellig; die Auffahrten waren halt wesentlich kürzer als bei uns, aber das kann natürlich auch an der gewählten Strecke gelegen haben.

Wenn ich oben Taunus schreibe, meine ich eigentlich Vordertaunus + Feldberg. Im Vergleich dazu ist der Pfälzer Wald menschenleer. Wir sind Samstag von 11.30 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr gefahren (4h + Kette gerissen + Schaltauge verbogen + Uphillminderperformance meinerseits  ) und sind bei bestem Novemberwetter zwei Mountainbikern und vielleicht zehn Spaziergängern begnet, wenn man mal von der oben erwähnten Schlucht absieht. 
Alle Fußgänger waren sehr freundlich, viel freundlicher als bei uns.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass MTBler im Pfälzer Wald lieber gesehen sind als bei uns, aber der Local meinte, dass die es auch schwer haben und schon ewig versuchen eine Downhillstrecke zu etablieren.


Meine Freundin ist parallel im Mountainbikepark Pfälzer Wald eine MTB Strecke gefahren. Die war auf deren Website prima beschrieben, mit Gpsies Verlinkung, Gpx Track, Höhenprofil und dann vor Ort ausgezeichneter Wegemarkierung. Aus ihrer Sicht war es allerdings fahrtechnisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, für sie aber ok.
Aber auch hier war es wohl sehr menschenleer.


Unterm Strich ist es auf jeden Fall nicht so überfüllt bei denen. Da kann man auch am Wochenende fahren ohne über andere Menschen zu stolpern. Ich würde da auch gerne nochmal hinfahren, aber eher zur Abwechslung und nicht weil ich irgendwas im Taunus echt missen würde ... es sein denn ich wollte unbedingt das große Treppenprogramm fahren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2011)

Hieß der Guide zufällig Stefan (Stephan) ?
Hatte das was mit dem Bike-Hostel zu tun?

Gruss


----------



## mkamp (20. November 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hieß der Guide zufällig Stefan (Stephan) ?
> Hatte das was mit dem Bike-Hostel zu tun?



Nein, hieß er nicht. Und über den Veranstalter weiß ich nicht mehr als auf der Website steht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2011)

Achso, nochwas...  
Der Feldberg hat jetzt ein Gipfelkreuz!
Leider war der Akku leer, deshalb keine Bilder davon. 
Heute wurde es offiziell eingeweiht. Mein Schwager hat es gebaut.
Sieht ganz nett aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. November 2011)

Danke für den Bericht ausm Pfälzer Wald. Haut mich jetzt aber nicht total von den Socken. Ich habe heute mal wieder einen Abstecher in den fast-schon-Rheingau-Taunus gemacht. Gipfel rund um Wiesbaden. Nette Sache. Viele Höhenmeter, viele sehr sehr flowige Pfade. Ist aber eben auch eine stärker frequentierte Region.


----------



## Feldbergziege (21. November 2011)

Den Typ kenn ich auch, zum Thema Gipfelkreuz ;-) ja, ist hübsch geworden. War sogar oben bei der Einweihung, Foto hab ich aber auch noch keins gemacht... Frohes Schaffen allen!


----------



## Ridge-Tim (21. November 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> (...) Naturschutzgebiet zu schützen. (...)
> 
> 
> Den Dienstag die Woche davor hat mich der Förster als Teil einer Vierergruppe angehalten als wir vom Kleinen Feldberg kommend, die Trails runter auf den Tillmannsweg gefahren sind. In dem Gespräch sagte er u.a., dass die Bauten auf der Downhillstrecke ein großes Problem wegen der möglichen Haftung bei Unfällen ist.
> ...



Heute kam mir der Förster auch entgegen, wärend ich vom Altkönig kam. Ganz entgegen meiner Erwartungen ein total sympatischer Kerl, der mich ganz ruhig darauf hingewiesen hat, dass ich dort nicht fahren darf (nebenbei: Er zeigte sogar Verständnis, dass ich diesen saugeilen Trail fahre, und bat mich nur in Zukunft andere Trails zu benutzen).
Ja wirklich, dass ist echt jemand der da ein Auge zudrückt und zumindestens so wirkt, als sei er an einer "friedlichen" (  ) Einigung interessiert.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. November 2011)

Was hast Du von einer friedlichen Einigung, wenn Du am AK nicht mehr fahren darfst? Das ist das beste Trailrevier in der ganzen Feldbergregion und das lasse ich mir nicht wegnehmen.


----------



## mkamp (22. November 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Was hast Du von einer friedlichen Einigung, wenn Du am AK nicht mehr fahren darfst? Das ist das beste Trailrevier in der ganzen Feldbergregion und das lasse ich mir nicht wegnehmen.



Das gehörte uns ja nie.

Ich fände es auch besser, wenn MTBler weiterhin auf den Altkönig dürfen, aber ich wäre auch mit einem Kompromiss einverstanden. Halt nur kein Kompromiss der dann heißt wir müssen generell auf den Wegen bleiben oder dürfen nur in sehr simplen Gelände fahren.


----------



## powderJO (24. November 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Was hast Du von einer friedlichen Einigung, wenn Du am AK nicht mehr fahren darfst? Das ist das beste Trailrevier in der ganzen Feldbergregion und das lasse ich mir nicht wegnehmen.



sehe ich ähnlich. finde das verbot total unsinning und durch nix begründbar. das nsg ist doch eh nur eine vorgeschobene argumentationshilfe - mehr nicht.  


dennoch finde ich es gut, dass auch mal andere von ihrem eigentlich postiven zusammentreffen mit forstmitarbeitern berichten. sonst hört man doch immer nur wilde geschichten vom "bösen förster" und jeder, der das ständig liest baut ein feinbild auf, dass genauso wenig eine berichtigung hat wie die weg-sperrungen. friedlich miteinander zu reden, argumente auszutauschen etc bringt uns alle letztendlich weiter. 



und noch eine nachricht für biker in ffm: heute und morgen gibt es massive polizeikontrollen bei radlern. also auf dem arbeitsweg besser keine rote ampel überfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge-Tim (24. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> Naja, ganz unsinnig ist das Verbot nicht: Im ganzen Taunus dürfen Biker wie es ihnen beliebt auf Trails durch die Gegend brettern (Oder anders gesagt: Es ist nicht verboten  ), nur Naturschutzgebiete sind "Rückzugsgebiete für Flora und Fauna", heißt: Ein Rückzugsort für Tiere und Pflanzen. Ich finde natürlich auch, dass der Altkönig eines der geilsten Bikegebiete im Taunus ist, und ich muss selbst zugeben mich nicht davon trennen zu können, aber Vorschrift ist Vorschrift und was man nicht darf das darf man nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neikless (25. November 2011)

zumindest auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen dürfte es auch im Naturschutzgebiet legal sein Rad zu fahren,
so verstehe ich das, und auch in einem Gespräch mit dem Forstamt sagte mir Dieses,
das ich überall da "normal" fahren darf wo auch Wanderer gehen dürfen ... 
das die Wege zu verlassen und andere Trails zu fahren illegal ist ist wohl den meisten bewusst.
In NICHTNaturschutzgebieten gilt für mich "festen Wegen" auch Trails, Pfade und natürliche Wege sind legal zu befahren,
viele dieser Wege bestehen seit Jahrzehnten und jeder hat das Recht sie zu nutzen.
(mit Wanderwegen meine ich nicht Waldautobahnen)


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. November 2011)

Wir hatten auch ein sehr nettes Aufeinandertreffen mit einem Förster. Die Verbindung zwischen Weißer Mauer und Wildschweintrail war ja zum Herbstanfang gesperrt. Wir sind wegen der einsetzenden Dämmerung und fehlender Beleuchtung trotzdem durch. Unten war dann der Förster, total nett, hat freundlich erklärt, dass hier die zentrale Liebesspielstelle fürs Rotwild liegt und das da empfindlich ist. Kann ja wohl jeder verstehen... Er meinte auch, wir wären jetzt gar kein Problem, kritisch wären im Dunkeln die Flutlicht-Biker und Hirsch-Freaks, die sich da mit Kameras aufbauen und dann wirklich die Hirsche stören. Hat uns noch eine schöne Fahrt gewünscht.
Und Jörg, die Sperrungen haben alle ihren Sinn. So sehr ich beispielsweise den Reichenbachtrail liebe, ich mag auch die Orchideen, die da auf den Wiesen stehen.


----------



## neikless (28. November 2011)

Alles richtig und gut !!!
Nur weil du das Reichenbachtal ansprichst, da kann "ich" das Verbot einfach nicht ernst nehmen, also wenn dann richtig,
aber ... Schilder aufstellen welche das Befahren/Begehen dieses Wege zum Schutz, seltener Tiere und Planzen, 
untersagen und dann eine Woche später alles mit Traktor und Mähbalken platt machen ??? 
Sorry, ernst gemeinten Naturschutz unterstütze ich aber nicht Willkür !
Auch in  diesem Fall besteht dieser Pfad durchs Reichenbachtal schon "IMMER" !!!

Im Naturschutzgebiet richten Wanderer und Mountainbiker
sicher weniger Schaden an als Traktor und schweres Gerät !

... empört Euch !

Ride on !


----------



## Ridge-Tim (29. November 2011)

Bei den Tracktoren und dem schweren Gerät handelt es sich nicht um Zerstörungsmaschienen bedient durch einen grimmigen alten Förster. Wenn der Herr Förster also in seinem Trecker sitzt und Bäume fällt, dann tut der das bestimmt nicht aus Spass!
Bäume wachsen. Klare Feststellung. Wenn solche Bäume also immer weiter wachsen, ist irgendwann kein Platz mehr, im Boden mangelt es an Nährstoffen, die Bäume saugen den Boden geradezu aus und es besteht Wassermangel (in der "freien" Natur verbreiten sich die Bäume nicht so schnell, da Rehe an der Rinde knabbern in die Knospen essen, in unseren "zivilisierten" Wäldern wird der Rehbestand allerdings klein gehalten).
Wenn der Förster also im Trecker durch den Wald fährt, dann tut er das GERADE aus Naturschutz und nicht aus Willkür. Ganz entgegen der Behauptung von Neikless da oben...


----------



## floehsens (29. November 2011)

gibt es irgendwo eine karte auf der die naturschutzgebiete eingezeichnet sind? ich finde da nix.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. November 2011)

die gibt es....hab auch mal den Mr. Tilman gefragt ob er sie nicht hier reinstellen will....das wollte er aber nicht, hat anders zu tun...dann kann er ja auch nicht mehr meckern...


aber du kannst ihn ja mal fragen...vielleicht ist er ja gescheiter geworden....er ist unter dem namen tilman hier auch zugange


----------



## neikless (29. November 2011)

Tim du hast mich da nicht richtig verstanden ! Ich habe keine Behauptung des Gleichen aufgestellt !
Ich sage nicht das der Förster nicht mit Maschienen durch den Wald fahren soll,
der Forst soll den Wald bewirtschaften, seine arbeit tun, gut so !!!
Aber man kann doch nicht einen Weg sperren mit der Begründung
"Schutz seltene Tiere und Planzen" und dann direkt im Anschluss mit Mähbalken durchballern ????
Nicht die Arbeit des Forst habe ich als Willkür empfunden sondern nicht nachvollziehbare 
Wegsperrung.


----------



## MissQuax (29. November 2011)

floehsens schrieb:


> gibt es irgendwo eine karte auf der die naturschutzgebiete eingezeichnet sind? ich finde da nix.



Zum Beispiel hier!

Demnach sind Altkönig, Weiße Mauer + Reichenbach definitiv NSG! 

Aber ich teile 100% die Meinung von Neikless: entweder bewirtschaften, mit Inkaufnahme aller (Folge-)schäden und auch für andere Gruppen/Nutzer erlaubt - oder Naturschutzgebiet, dann aber ohne (grobe) menschliche Eingriffe und mit eingeschränkten Nutzungsrechten.

Aber hier im Taunus machen die ja wie es ihnen gerade in den Kram passt.


----------



## neikless (29. November 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Aber hier im Taunus machen die ja wie es ihnen gerade in den Kram passt.



Danke, und genau das ist für mich willkürlich ! 
So für den Moment reicht´s mir ich geh fahrn und gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floehsens (1. Dezember 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier!



hi.

der link 

http://hessenviewer.hessen.de/confirmation.do?confirm=9cd0e799c1a6b13f3aeb27c3b999635

funktioniert bei mir nicht. kannst du das als screenshot oder foto posten?


----------



## MissQuax (1. Dezember 2011)

floehsens schrieb:


> hi.
> 
> der link
> 
> ...



Ja, hab's gerade probiert: funzt nur, solange die Anwendung läuft, sorry.

Hier der Screenshot:


----------



## floehsens (1. Dezember 2011)

super. danke!

ist ja alles halb so wild! habe gedacht das die naturschutzgebiete viel größer sind.


----------



## floehsens (1. Dezember 2011)

also ich muss dem neikless hier auch nochmal recht geben.

in den letzten wochen wurde extrem viel holz aus dem wald unterhalb des altkönigs geholt. (auf der karte etwa in dem gebiet wo unterhalb des altkönigs das wort "gebiet" steht).

da ging mal ein schöner kleiner singletrail durch einen dichten nadelwald. da wurde alles mit schwerem gerät platt gemacht. sie haben extra den waldweg neu geschottert, damit die lkw´s da hoch kommen. alles naturschutzgebiet!

bei so aktionen versteh ich auch echt nicht welchen sinn da ein ausgewiesenes naturschutzgebiet hat!?


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2011)

Und welchen Schaden dann Mountainbiker/Wanderer in diesen Gebieten noch anrichten könnten ???


----------



## Roland1 (5. Dezember 2011)

Das wissen die Behörden auch dass das Altkönig NSG in seiner heutigen Form und Ausdehnung Unfug ist. Es beinhaltet neben Schützenswertem auch Plantagenwald (wo die Harvester gerade unterwegs sind) und auch einer der Hauptwege zwischen Hohe Mark und Fuchstanz, der Pflasterweg, führt durch das NSG. Deshalb liegt die NSG Verordnung auch zur Novellierung beim Regierungspräsidenten. Wichtig dass wir das beobachten und Einfluss nehmen damit das Ergebniss auch aus Sicht der Biker sinnvoll ist.

lG

Roland


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde es schon einen Unterschied, ob jemand zu definierten Zeitpunkten im Jahr seine Produkte aus dem Wald holt oder ob ganzjährig rund um die Uhr andere Waldbenutzer beispielsweise ein posierliches Tierchen vom arterhaltenden Liebesspiel abhalten.


----------



## floehsens (6. Dezember 2011)

ach, das ist da oben doch garnicht so schlimm wie hier erzählt wird! samstag und sonntag will zwar das ganze rhein-main-gebiet mal durch die natur spazieren. aber unter der woche ist da oben keine sau!

und von wegen einmal im jahr gepflegt holz aus dem wald geholt: die 2 harvester und der traktor die im moment da oben am werkeln sind, die ziehen furchen in den wald, da müsste die nächsten 10 jahre jedes wochenende ein cross-country-rennen da oben stattfinden um so einen schaden anzurichten.

im moment live zu sehen. einfach vom fuchstanz richtung altkönig fahren und an der weggabelung mit der bank rechts abbiegen. 

das ist einfach nur lächerlich was da praktiziert wird!


----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2011)

ich finde die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes gar nicht so schlimm, ist eben ein Wirtschaftswald aber dann spricht auch nichts gegen Mountainbiker dort !

Floehsens muss dir widersprechen, nicht jedes woe ein XC race, dafür müssten jahrzente lang täglich WorldCup Downhill Rennen dort stattfinden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (6. Dezember 2011)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon einen Unterschied, ob jemand zu definierten Zeitpunkten im Jahr seine Produkte aus dem Wald holt oder ob ganzjährig rund um die Uhr andere Waldbenutzer beispielsweise ein posierliches Tierchen vom arterhaltenden Liebesspiel abhalten.




es wäre ein unterschied, wenn die holzwirtschaftler so rücksichtsvoll mit der natur umgehen würden, wie es von bikern und wanderen verlangt wird. war am we das erste mal seit meiner verletzung wieder oben, und was ich rund um den altkönig gesehen habe, hatte mit rücksichtsvoller holzwirtschaft nix zu tun. die haben mit schwerem gerät den boden umgegraben und alles platt gemacht was im weg steht. dazu einige wege autobahnartig ausgebaut, um den schweren lkws den zugang zu ermöglichen. 

naturschutzgebiet heißt für mich: holzfällen von hand, nur leichte maschinen, rückepferde statt schwerer holzernter etc - so wie ich es aus anderen naturschutzgebieten kenne. davon kann im taunus nirgends die rede sein - mein fazit: naturschutz ist ein vorgeschobenes argument, um unliebsame waldnutzer aus dem wald zu halten.


----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> naturschutz ist ein vorgeschobenes argument, um unliebsame waldnutzer aus dem wald zu halten.



So ist es, leider wahr !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2011)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> I... andere Waldbenutzer beispielsweise ein pos*s*ierliches Tierchen vom arterhaltenden Liebesspiel abhalten.



"Arterhaltendes Liebesspiel" ? - Erhaltung einer ausreichenden Population für den "Mordsspaß" der Jäger trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. Dezember 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> naturschutz (...) um unliebsame waldnutzer aus dem wald zu halten.



Ja logo, das ist so ziemlich genau die Funktion eines NSG.


----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2011)

1. Sollte man beim zitieren nicht manipulieren und so den eigentlichen Sinn der Aussage, des Verfassers, zu verändern !
2. NSG ok !!! ... dann aber für ALLE und sinnvoll , nicht willkürlich !
Der Forst stellt in diesem Falle wirtschaftliche Interessen über den Naturschutz und versteckt diese unter dem Deckmantel NS.


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde nicht, dass ich das Zitat manipuliert habe. Erstens habe ich die Veränderung kenntlich gemacht und außerdem verdeutliche ich die Aussage wenn überhaupt. Mountainbiker (und Wanderer) sind unliebsame NSG-Betreter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2011)

okay !


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2011)

..fahrt halt an nem anderen tag ,  als  sa oder so - und schon habt ihr überall  eure ruhe ! 
mir ist mittwochs noch nie ein förster o.ä. begegnet - und wenn , ich bin auf dem bike schneller weg , als er ins auto steigen kann . und gut is . die ewige diskussion , was man wann , wo darf , ist doch echt müsig - und führt zu nix . fahrt - und fertig . ride on !!


----------



## powderJO (7. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:
			
		

> ...* und gut is *. die ewige diskussion , was man wann , wo darf , ist doch echt müsig - und führt zu nix . fahrt - und fertig . ride on !!



bisher musste ich noch keinem förster davon fahren - die waren alle sehr locker und haben mich noch nirgends im taunus vom bike gezerrt. also, lieber nett grüßen und wenn er ein gespräch anfangen will anhalten und miteinander reden. hilft glaube ich auf dauer am besten, um gegenseitige feindbilder zu eliminieren.


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2011)

grüssen okay - gespräch meide ich lieber - kann  man sich ja denken , auf was das rausläuft ...


----------



## floehsens (9. Dezember 2011)

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokal...n/11454347.htm

Und die Henriette van Helden macht sich Sorgen um die Trinkwasserversorgung! haha! das isch nischt lache!


----------



## Nukem49 (14. Januar 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen ob Schnee aufm Feldberg liegt?


----------



## Roland1 (14. Januar 2012)

Ja, Es liegt Schnee. Etwas. Viel angenehmer zu fahren als das gematsche unten.

Lg


----------



## Nukem49 (14. Januar 2012)

Besten Dank! Dann weiß ich worauf ich mich einstellen muss ;-)


----------



## Abraxas87 (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der Rosbacher Wald soll mit Winkraftanlagen gepflastert werden, erstmal nur acht, dafür aber wohl großzügig verteilt, so dass man nirgends mehr seine Ruhe hat.
Außerdem wird der Wald wohl recht ordntlich für den Bau umgegraben, ich glaube nicht, dass die große Windkrafträder über die bestehenden Wege an ihren Platz bekommen.

http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...ld-_arid,314476_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,82.html


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Januar 2012)

das gelände von dem gesprochen wird ist ohnehin nicht in allerbestem zustand, hat kaum baumbestand und man erreicht es ziemlich gut. ich glaube nicht, dass es dadurch zu beeinträchtigungen kommen wird. und zunächst ist das nicht mehr, als die vision eines bürgermeisters...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abraxas87 (18. Januar 2012)

Hier Nochmal ein Bericht mit Bild, welcher Bereich denn betroffen ist:

http://www.fnp.de/ndp/region/lokale...l-st-zum-energiesturm_rmn01.c.9521802.de.html

Es geht also nicht um den Panzer-Übungsplatz bei Ockstadt oder sonstige brachliegende Waldflächen, sondern um den Kompletten Rosbacher Stadtwald mit Ausnahme des Naturschutzgebietes Steinbruch.


----------



## karsten13 (22. Januar 2012)

Auf meinem Lieblingsteilstück am Bogenschießplatz hat sich doch so ein blöder Baum verabschiedet 

Wer da mal zufällig mit ner Handsäge unterwegs ist ...







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (22. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Auf meinem Lieblingsteilstück am Bogenschießplatz hat sich doch so ein blöder Baum verabschiedet
> 
> Wer da mal zufällig mit ner Handsäge unterwegs ist ...
> 
> ...



Puuhh, dicker Brocken da geht meine Klappsäge in die Knie (oder ich selber), fast ein Fall für das Fichtenmoped.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2012)

Früher haben wir DAS mit einem Schweizer Taschenmesser gemacht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2012)

Oder ein Fall für Excalibur...


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2012)

geiles teil (säge)
da könnte man auch schön was drüber bauen aber das wird sicher nicht lange halten/geduldet ...


----------



## Everstyle (24. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


>


Ich sage immer wieder, diese militanten Wanderer...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oder ein Fall für Excalibur...




...besser drüberbauen


----------



## floehsens (25. Januar 2012)

drüberbauen! 

wo gehts da eigentlich lang? zeichne mal einer den weg ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

Einigt Euch einfach, Onkel wahltho hat in jedem Fall das richtige Werkzeug


----------



## wartool (25. Januar 2012)

wann würde der gute Onkel denn mal in der Nähe der Hm sein??? Kann man mit Excalibur am Rucksack überhaupt fahren, ohne vom Förster erschossen zu werden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

a) Der Onkel ist trotz seines Alters immer noch zu schnell für den Förster 
b) Excalibur passt in keinen Rucksack, deshalb hat der Onkel sich ja eigens einen Lederköcher anfertigen lassen (siehe Foto)
c) Termin können wir gerne untereinander abstimmen.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2012)

wurde der fürst zum onkel herabgestuft? 

ganz wichtig, ergebniss der einigung: nicht absägen!!!


----------



## wartool (25. Januar 2012)

warum denn nicht? meinst Du nicht, dass der Sprung für Ottonormal-AM-ED Biker (zu denen ich mich zähle) mit einer Überbauung besonders in diesem eh recht steilen Stück etwas überfordert wären??? Ne DH gibts am Feldi... sorry.. da muss ich den Spielverderber miemen.....

Uwe... du kennst mich.. ich mag Spielereien in und auf Trails und übe gerne daran.. aber das wäre denke ich zu viel des Guten....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ganz wichtig, ergebniss der einigung: nicht absägen!!!



Eine Einigung sehe ich noch nicht, sondern nur, dass der LugNIX seine eigene Meinung wiederholt hat 

Der Fürst wird sich in seiner Nebenrolle als böser Onkel aber selbstverständlich immer vorbehalten, das Ergebnis zu overrulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2012)

ihr macht aus dem taunus noch ne waldautobahn....pfui, spuck...so ein böses wort aus meinem mund

immerhin ist mindestens einer der gleichen meinung. das bietet sich doch geradezu an was drüber zu bauen....und wenn der fürst sich bemüht, ein klein wenig trainiert und den ein oder andere fehrtechnikkurs belegt, etwas luft aus seinen reifen läßt, vielleicht noch zwei zum spotten abstellt  wird auch er drüber fahren können  




bin mal gespannt was jetzt kommt


----------



## wartool (25. Januar 2012)

der Fürst bestimmt.. aber denk mal an die kleine dicken Canyonfahrer ;-P


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2012)

absägen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> immerhin ist mindestens einer der gleichen meinung. das bietet sich doch geradezu an was drüber zu bauen....und wenn der fürst sich bemüht, ein klein wenig trainiert und den ein oder andere fehrtechnikkurs belegt, etwas luft aus seinen reifen läßt, vielleicht noch zwei zum spotten abstellt  wird auch er drüber fahren können



 Ulala - Da hat sich aber jemand persönlich auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt 

Natürlich können nicht alle so toll und supergut fahren, wie Du   





wissefux schrieb:


> absägen



 Jetzt haben wir eine klare Mehrheit 

@Wartool: Wir machen per PN einen Termin aus, bitte aber erst wenn es wieder etwas wärmer ist


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ulala - Da hat sich aber jemand persönlich auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt
> 
> Natürlich können nicht alle so toll und supergut fahren, wie Du



lach...ist ja schonmal was.....aber du weist doch gewonnen hat wer am meisten spass hatte... da ists ganz egal wie gut man fährt.

und auf den schlips getreten hab ich mich gar nicht gefühlt....wollte den fürst doch nur aus der reserve locken 


wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir eine klare Mehrheit




nix da klare mehrheit...in der umfrage gabs einen der schrieb "ist doch breit genug für beides"....der junge mann ist nicht auf den kopf gefallen


----------



## neikless (25. Januar 2012)

Richtig , so absägen das man noch einen Sprung draus bauen kann 
leider befürchte ich das "Dies" im Zuge der Zaun.Rep. (Robin Hood Platz ist doch eingezäunt oder irre ich)
und überhaupt nicht lange halten wird. 
Schau mir die Geschichte mal heute beim night ride an !


----------



## Xah88 (25. Januar 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir eine klare Mehrheit


 
Drüber #02


----------



## wartool (25. Januar 2012)

Vergesst alles.. Problem ist gelöst... 

Und nein.. der Baum liegt noch und die Helden in grünen Strumpfhosen haben nur das abgesägt. was in ihrem Gebiet lag....

Alles fahrbar ;-)


----------



## floehsens (25. Januar 2012)

foto! 
jetzt haben wir soviel über einen einzigen baum geredet, jetzt muss auch ein beweisfoto her!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> Vergesst alles.. Problem ist gelöst...



Schade  - Das Ding hätte ich jetzt alleine schon aus Prinzip weggesägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (25. Januar 2012)

Ja da hat jemand schon eine solide Rampe gebaut, kann man recht gut drüberrollen, zum springen finde ich allerdings den Anlauf zu kurz.

Der Fürst darf Exalibur also im Lederköcher stecken lassen.

Schönen Dank an die unbekannten Bastler.

Fotos folgen in kürze, siehe Karsten13.


----------



## karsten13 (25. Januar 2012)

schon  , was mein Post hier losgetreten hat 

Danke für's bauen 

Es sieht nun so aus:

















Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2012)

und an die uphiller hat mal wieder keiner gedacht  war ja klar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schon  , was mein Post hier losgetreten hat



 Gell 



Rampe schrieb:


> Der Fürst darf Exalibur also im Lederköcher stecken lassen.



Hhhmmm - Hoffentlich kann der Fürst sein Mütchen zügeln; es hat die ganze Nacht in des Fürsten Sägearm gezuckt


----------



## Everstyle (26. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Danke für's bauen
> 
> Es sieht nun so aus:
> ....
> ...


Ist das nich viel zu gefährlich???

Und wieso wurde die Option "Umfahren" bei der Abstimmung nicht angeboten???

Gruß

E.style


----------



## xtccc (26. Januar 2012)

umfahren ist keine option!


----------



## floehsens (26. Januar 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ist das nich viel zu gefährlich???



wer nicht will muss ja nicht! 

wer die trails nach seinen wünschen möchte, muss halt selbst was anpacken. 

der erbauer wird mit dieser lösung sicherlich sehr gut zurechtkommen.


----------



## karsten13 (26. Januar 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ist das nich viel zu gefährlich???
> 
> Und wieso wurde die Option "Umfahren" bei der Abstimmung nicht angeboten???



muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er das fährt. Hab mich gestern im Dunkeln nicht getraut, aber ich habe es 2 Leute fahren sehen, es geht auch mit'm Hardtail ...

Die Umfahr-Option gibt es ja schon längst, statt bis zum Zaun halt schon 15 m vorher den Hang runter.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## powderJO (29. Januar 2012)

... oder airbrusher gesucht, der mir die weißen tune-logos an den uni-flaschenhaltern schwarz lackiert. ist eine ziemlich filigrane angelegheit, sollte also jemand machen, der sein handwerk versteht (gegen bezahlung natürlich) wenn jemand einen kennt - mail oder pm wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... oder airbrusher gesucht, der mir die weißen tune-logos an den uni-flaschenhaltern schwarz lackiert. ist eine ziemlich filigrane angelegheit, sollte also jemand machen, der sein handwerk versteht (gegen bezahlung natürlich) wenn jemand einen kennt - mail oder pm wäre super.



Vielleicht der falsche Fred für dein Anliegen!? 
ABER, warum entlabelst du die Dinger nicht einfach? Dauert keine 5min, kannst du selbst machen und ist mMn einfach mehr Understatement.
Kenner wissen was verbaut ist..


----------



## powderJO (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht der falsche Fred für dein Anliegen!?
> ABER, warum entlabelst du die Dinger nicht einfach? Dauert keine 5min, kannst du selbst machen und ist mMn einfach mehr Understatement.
> Kenner wissen was verbaut ist..



wollte nicht extra einen thread dafür aufmachen - und hier liest es jeder. entlabeln wäre auch ok - leider sind die logos unter lack.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist ja das kleinere Übel und in 5 min rausgeschliffen...


----------



## powderJO (30. Januar 2012)

wie und mit was hast du das gemacht? danach klarlackiert?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie und mit was hast du das gemacht? danach klarlackiert?




Bekommst ne PN!


----------



## TiJoe (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bekommst ne PN!



Könnte ich auch eine PN bekommen? 

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Klar, ich möchte nur den Fred hier nicht so zumüllen...


----------



## Everstyle (1. Februar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er das fährt. Hab mich gestern im Dunkeln nicht getraut, aber ich habe es 2 Leute fahren sehen, es geht auch mit'm Hardtail ...
> 
> Die Umfahr-Option gibt es ja schon längst, statt bis zum Zaun halt schon 15 m vorher den Hang runter.
> 
> ...


Ok, ich gebe es zu, meine Frage war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Ich wollte mal witzig sein 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Rampe (1. Februar 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebe es zu, meine Frage war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Ich wollte mal witzig sein
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everstyle



Wer dich kennt wusste das.


----------



## Lila1 (2. Februar 2012)

danke für die fotos  diese spitze integriert sich ja optisch bestens in den stein . wahrscheinlich hab ich sie deshalb übersehen.

wahltho go


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2012)

wahltho muss gestehen, dass er den Trail im letzten Herbst mindestens 3x abgesucht hat, aber bisher zu blind war, die Spitze zu finden


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2012)

auch dem fux ist es nicht gelungen, diese spitze zu entdecken


----------



## radneuling (2. März 2012)

Habs noch nirgendwo gesehen ,daher FYI:

*Am 10. März steht die erste Testfahrt für das Eppsteiner Touren-Projekt an  und Schutzgebiete sind tabu*

*Für Mountainbiker und Nordic-Walker könnte es schon bald ausgeschilderte Strecken mit dem Start am Bahnhof geben.*
                                                   Eppstein.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Beim  Taunus-Cross brettern die Mountainbiker durch den Eppsteiner Wald.  Etwas gemächlicher soll es auf den neuen Strecken zugehen, die eine  Gruppe von Sportfreunden plant._Mitinitiator Christoph  Piotrowski ist guten Mutes. Das Projekt für den Mountainbike- und  Nordic-Walking-Park nimmt immer konkretere Formen an. Wie ein Kleeblatt  soll das Routennetz, so die Vorstellung der Initiatoren, aussehen. Eine  der Strecken testet das Team am 10.  März und lädt dazu Interessierte  ein, die Lust haben, die Route auf ihre Erlebnistauglichkeit zu prüfen.  Denn die Initiatoren haben sich vorgenommen, die Strecken so zu  gestalten, dass sie an möglichst vielen schönen Stellen vorbeiführen.  Die Radler sollen die Natur genießen und Spaß haben an unterschiedlichen  Schwierigkeitsgraden und fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen.  
 "Dass so etwas auf Zuspruch trifft, sieht man an den klassischen  Urlaubsgebieten", meint Piotrowski. Er hofft, dass das Projekt umgesetzt  werden kann. Die nächste Hürde ist ein Treffen mit den Verantwortlichen  von Hessen-Forst und dem Naturpark Hochtaunus. "Aus Sicht der Jäger  sieht das Projekt anders aus, als aus Sicht der Fahrrad-Fahrer", deutet  Piotrowski mögliche Vorbehalte der Naturschützer an. Die Schutzgebiete  haben die Initiatoren allerdings schon bei ihren Planungen  berücksichtigt und vermieden. Zudem sollen lediglich bereits vorhandene  Wege benutzt werden. 

*Sponsoren suchen*

  Was das Projekt kosten würde, dazu hat Piotrowski noch keine konkreten  Zahlen. In Bad Schwalbach habe der Park seines Wissens nach rund 10 000   Euro gekostet. "Je mehr man drumherum haben will, desto teurer wird es  werden", weiß der ehemalige Ortsvorsteher von Bremthal. Da die Burgstadt  finanzielle Nöte plagen, wollen die Initiatoren andere Wege gehen, um  die nötigen Mittel zu beschaffen. "Das Ganze ist ein  Low-Budget-Projekt", sagt der 51-Jährige. Falls das Projekt von der  Stadtverordnetenversammlung genehmigt werde, will die Gruppe für die  Beschilderung Sponsoren gewinnen. Auf den kleinen Hinweisen, die die  Rad- und die Nordic-Walking-Strecke sowie den Schwierigkeitsgrad  kennzeichnen sollen, könnten die Geldgeber dann namentlich genannt  werden. Piotrowski glaubt, dass diese Werbeform zum Beispiel für  Sportausstatter interessant sein könnte. "Der Werbeeffekt kommt durch  die Wiederholung", meint er. Ein großes Schild zum Streckennetz soll  überdies am Bahnhof aufgestellt werden, von dem vier Strecken ausgehen  könnten. 
 Damit sich Radfahrer und Nordic-Walker möglichst wenig ins Gehege  kommen, sind die Routen so angelegt, dass sie nur selten über den selben  Weg führen. Zudem rechnet Piotrowski damit, dass beide Gruppen  aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen werden  so wie das aber jetzt schon der  Fall sei. Unter anderem gebe es so etwas schon im Bayerischen Wald und  im Schwarzwald. 
 Die Initiatoren richten sich mit dem Projekt an Radfahrer, die gern  kleine Wege, kontrolliert und mit Spaß fahren. Hobbyradler Piotrowski  ist überzeugt, dass sich dies positiv auswirken kann. Eppstein wolle  schließlich auch interessant für junge Familien sein. Ein solches  Angebot würde die Burgstadt für sie noch attraktiver machen, glaubt er.	tay 
 Die Testfahrt ist am Samstag, 10. März. Los gehts um 10 Uhr. Treffpunkt  ist der Eppsteiner Bahnhof. Ein Mountainbike und ein Helm werden bei  der bergigen Strecke dringend empfohlen.


----------



## blutbuche (2. März 2012)

fuchs : lern  mal hessisch ...-


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> fuchs : lern  mal hessisch ...-



guggst du klick 

ergo völlig korrekt, da fux mit "x" meine individuelle auslegung darstellt


----------



## oldrizzo (3. März 2012)

wobei die phonetische erläuterung nur so lange bestand hat, bis man die grenzen der wetterau oder des vogelsberg überschritten hat. dann klingt das alles schon widder gaaanz anners. denn hessisch ist ein heterogener dialekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2012)

ja , den fux meinte ich nicht .. aber der hesse sagT : wies - nicht wisse ... wiiiiiiies mit ganz vielen iiii !!  also : wiiiisefux .... p.s. bin seit 45 jahren hessin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2012)

Da das mit dem Klicken auf Links anscheinend ja noch nicht so gut klappt, also noch mal gaaaaaaanz laaaaaaangsaaaaaaaam zum Miiiiiitleeeeeeseeeeeeeeen: Klick!



> Am Wortende neigen die Hessen zu Abkürzungen. Bei allen -en-Endungen wird deshalb das -n weggelassen. Aus singen wird so singe, aus laufen wird laafe und so weiter. Endet aber ein Wort auf -e, zum Beispiel die Wiese, dann fällt das -e weg, das ist die Wies. *Beim Plural wird es allerdings schon wieder kompliziert, denn aus die Wiesen wird nicht etwa die Wiese, sondern das sind die Wisse.*



Der Fux der Wiesen ist also der "Wissefux" und nicht der "Wiesefux".

Jetzt endlich alles klar?

Ansonsten: Setzen Sechs!


----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2012)

..aber kein waschechter hesse wird je wisse fux sagen - sondern immer wiesefux ...


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2012)

komisch, bin seit geburt hesse und seit meinem ca. 12. lebensjahr als w*iss*efux hinlänglich bekannt und nicht als wiiiiiiiieeeeesefux 

wir sollten einen eigenen fred dafür aufmachen


----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2012)

oh ja , gute idee- und noch ne abstimmung  ride on , k.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> komisch, bin seit geburt hesse und seit meinem ca. 12. lebensjahr als w*iss*efux hinlänglich bekannt und nicht als wiiiiiiiieeeeesefux



Komm' Fux keine falsche Bescheidenheit, den Namen trug doch schon Dein Onkel 

Wenn ich dann noch mal aus dem Teil 4 im November 2009 zitieren darf:



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> mein onkel bekam den namen, weil er damals als jüngling durch die hornauer wiesen zu seiner späteren gattin "geschlichen" ist. wie ein fuchs durch die wiese eben der name übertrug sich dann auf seinen schwippschwager -> also meinen vater.



Für die Ortsunkundigen und nicht waschechten Hessen: Hornau liegt übrigens in Hessen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Ich kenne auch nur " ich geh in die Wiss spiele... "

Im HG wird schon anders betont, bzw. anders gesprochen wie im Raum FB, Wetterau...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' Fux keine falsche Bescheidenheit, den Namen trug doch schon Dein Onkel
> 
> Wenn ich dann noch mal aus dem Teil 4 im November 2009 zitieren darf:
> 
> ...



..bei Kelkheim!


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' Fux keine falsche Bescheidenheit, den Namen trug doch schon Dein Onkel
> 
> Wenn ich dann noch mal aus dem Teil 4 im November 2009 zitieren darf:
> 
> ...



das internet vergisst nix  und der fürst hat offenbar zeit und muße, sich der suche zu widmen 

aber jetzt sollten wir das ganze beenden, ist ja nun vollkommen aufgeklärt. geht hier ja schließlich um neuigkeiten und das zuletzt diskutierte ist nun wahrlich ein alter hut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und der fürst hat offenbar zeit und muße, sich der suche zu widmen



Der Fürst hat halt nur ein Elefantengedächtnis und muss daher gar nicht lange suchen 

Aber auf zu neuen Themen: Etwas zum Thema "Sägen" käme dem Fürsten jetzt gerade recht


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2012)

Ihr spinnt doch all


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. März 2012)

Ne, ne Zaskar ... Hessen hat viele unterschiedliche Dialektformen ... da kann man das nicht so stehen lassen, dass Wissefux kein hessisch sei.

Ich komme ja ursprünglich aus Nordhessen ... und wenn ich mal drauf achte wie ich z.B. Wiesbaden ausspreche, ist das eher "Isch fahr nach Wissbade runner." 

Gut aber wir aus Nordhessen habens eh nicht so mit der Aussprache .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ne, ne Zaskar ... Hessen hat viele unterschiedliche Dialektformen ... da kann man das nicht so stehen lassen, dass Wissefux kein hessisch sei.
> 
> Ich komme ja ursprünglich aus Nordhessen ... und wenn ich mal drauf achte wie ich z.B. Wiesbaden ausspreche, ist das eher *"Isch fahr nach Wissbade runner." *
> 
> Gut aber wir aus Nordhessen habens eh nicht so mit der Aussprache .



Genau! 


Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema...


Ähm, der Feldberg steht noch!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr spinnt doch all



Du als Wahl-Schweizer solltest Dich da mal ganz raushalten 

... Das ich als Exil-Westfale mich da einmische, ist schon grenzwertig


----------



## wartool (4. März 2012)

Ey Leuts.. seid mir nett bös...

aber muss das hier sein? Bis vor ein paar Tagen war der Fred hier recht informativ.. sofern jemand ETWAS SINNVOLLES zur LAGE im Taunus oder so geschrieben hatte... wenn auch selten...

Hatte das Thema aus diesem Grunde abonniert... jetzt flattern ständig Plauschmeldungen rein :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (4. März 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> Ey Leuts.. seid mir nett bös...
> 
> aber muss das hier sein? Bis vor ein paar Tagen war der Fred hier recht informativ.. sofern jemand ETWAS SINNVOLLES zur LAGE im Taunus oder so geschrieben hatte... wenn auch selten...
> 
> Hatte das Thema aus diesem Grunde abonniert... jetzt flattern ständig Plauschmeldungen rein :-(




Geht mir exakt genauso; ständig Meldungen im Postfach. Wäre schön, wenn das per PN oder in einem anderen Thread ginge.

Schicken Sonntag noch !


----------



## blutbuche (4. März 2012)

okeeeee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2012)

Ich habe heute den oberen Teil des nfh-Trails (Naturfreundehaus-Trail, vom Naturfreundehaus oberhalb von Königstein runter zum Tagungszentrum am Ölmühlweg) komplett freigeräumt.

Auf wundersame Weise waren über den Winter auf diesem des Trails jede Menge Äste, Baumstämme, etc. "gelandet" - Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den oberen Teil des nfh-Trails (Naturfreundehaus-Trail, vom Naturfreundehaus oberhalb von Königstein runter zum Tagungszentrum am Ölmühlweg) komplett freigeräumt.
> 
> Auf wundersame Weise waren über den Winter auf diesem des Trails jede Menge Äste, Baumstämme, etc. "gelandet" - Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt



Besten Dank


----------



## Cynthia (23. März 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den oberen Teil des nfh-Trails (Naturfreundehaus-Trail, vom Naturfreundehaus oberhalb von Königstein runter zum Tagungszentrum am Ölmühlweg) komplett freigeräumt.
> 
> Auf wundersame Weise waren über den Winter auf diesem des Trails jede Menge Äste, Baumstämme, etc. "gelandet" - Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt



 Sehr gut - vielen Dank!


----------



## Marko S (26. März 2012)

Ja ja die Stöckchen leger sind wieder unterwegs wie in jedem Frühjahr, das wird uns die nächsten zwei Monate wieder begleiten.
Die netten Zeitgenossen hatten auch am Herzberg und Marmorstein wieder viel Zeit.
Wenn die nur wüsten, dass sich der technisch versierte Biker von sowas kaum beindrucken lässt dann würden die bestimmt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. April 2012)

Stöckchenleger hatte ich auch heute am Einstieg in den Bahntrail von oben (kurz nach dem kleinen Waldparkplatz) Dabei war es wegen Matsch eh recht rutschig vor allem in dem Teil, bevor man an die Bahnschienen kommt.

War zwar nur ein zaghafter Versucht, weil nichts größeres greifbar war?, aber zufällig lag das nicht da....hab trotz Matschpfoten mal aufgeräumt...





Der flowige Teil an der Bahn entlang war aber frei


----------



## Rampe (12. April 2012)

Ja da war offenbar ein blutiger Anfänger am Werk, auch das verwendete Material enspricht augenscheinlich nicht Deutschen Qualitätsnormen.
Vielleicht sollte man mal Lehrgänge für nachhaltiges Stöckchenlegen anbieten.


----------



## Marko S (12. April 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Ja da war offenbar ein blutiger Anfänger am Werk, auch das verwendete Material enspricht augenscheinlich nicht Deutschen Qualitätsnormen.
> Vielleicht sollte man mal Lehrgänge für nachhaltiges Stöckchenlegen anbieten.






 und der auch noch


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. April 2012)

Normal wäre ich da drübergepflügt und hätte das pulverisiert, aber es sollte ja ein Hinweis an alle sein, dass auch hier der "gemeine Mountainbiker" nicht erwünscht ist. Nächstes Mal geht Opa vielleicht mit spazieren und wuchtet ne halbe Buche auf die Piste...und dann brauchen wir den "Sägenmann".
Im weiteren Verlauf lagen noch paar längere Stücke Ast am Wegrand und die sahen mittig so aus als wären sie schon mehrfach von Stollenreifen traktiert worden, bevor sie jemand zur Seite gezerrt hatte....

Vielleicht war das, was ich da fotografiert habe, auch nur ein Symbol einer Schnitzeljagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. April 2012)

also das bischen stöckchen sieht mir ja eher nach einem hund aus, der die lust an seinem spielzeug verloren hat. sowas kommt auch des öfteren vor und manch wautzi schleppt ganz stolz gerne mal ordentliche brocken durch die gegend, bis etwas anderes interessanter wird ...
professionelles stöckchenlegen von menschenhand sieht in der tat anders aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

Die Stöckchen im ersten Teil des Bahn-Trails gibt es (leider) immer mal wieder


----------



## sipaq (13. April 2012)

Kann mir mal kurz per PN einer verraten, was genau der Bahn-Trail ist bzw. wo der sich befindet? Ich dachte eigentlich ich würde die meisten Trails im Hochtaunus kennen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Kann mir mal kurz per PN einer verraten, was genau der Bahn-Trail ist bzw. wo der sich befindet? Ich dachte eigentlich ich würde die meisten Trails im Hochtaunus kennen...



Klick!


----------



## wartool (13. April 2012)

OT: 
son Mist.. ich wollte schon ne Umfrage aufmachen:

Drüber bauen... oder:

wegräumen 

*grööhl*

so.. genug OT


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2012)

drüber bauen !!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. April 2012)

is ja gut...nächstes Mal halte ich erst ab 8cm Durchmesser an wie hier auf der Strecke der Eppsteintrails...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5918061331/in/photostream


----------



## neikless (13. April 2012)

bahn "trail" ist ja auch, wenn man ehrlich ist etwas übertrieben,
zum hochschaukeln aber ganz nett besser als WAB.


----------



## Doktor Dan (13. April 2012)

In den Freireiter Thread habe ichs auch schon gepostet: Am 21.4. findet ein Infotag zum Thema Bikepark im Taunus am Dirtspot in Kronberg statt.

Hier der Link zur Website, auf der ihr alles weitere dazu nachlesen könnt: http://www.woffm.de/joomla2012/inde...hema-downhill-und-freeride-im-taunus-bikepark

Wäre toll möglichst viele Leute dort zu sehen...lässt sich ja eigentlich auch ganz gut von Uhrzeit und Location her ans Ende einer Tour im Taunus legen 

Hoffentlich bis dann
Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (13. April 2012)

ah !!


----------



## trailjo (18. April 2012)

Der Roter-Punkt-Weg zwischen Sandplacken und Hoher Mark war in den letzten Wochen im unteren Teil hier stark mit gefällten Eichen verlegt. Hat jemand Ahnung, ob die wieder weg sind?

BTW: Der Nachrichtenthread hier verkommt immer mehr zum Laberthread. Ich habe keine Lust, dass mein Abo jedesmal anschlägt, wenn einem Kasper wieder ein lustiger Einfall zur hessischen Fauna und ihrer Aussprache kommt.


----------



## neikless (18. April 2012)

http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/der-wald-ist-fuer-alle-da_rmn01.c.9767829.de.html


----------



## DrMainhattan (18. April 2012)

man darf gespannt sein was das gibt...


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2012)

trailjo schrieb:


> Der Roter-Punkt-Weg zwischen Sandplacken und Hoher Mark war in den letzten Wochen im unteren Teil hier stark mit gefällten Eichen verlegt. Hat jemand Ahnung, ob die wieder weg sind?
> 
> BTW: Der Nachrichtenthread hier verkommt immer mehr zum Laberthread. Ich habe keine Lust, dass mein Abo jedesmal anschlägt, wenn einem Kasper wieder ein lustiger Einfall zur hessischen Fauna und ihrer Aussprache kommt.



Dann lösch das Abo halt und heul hier nicht rum.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. April 2012)

http://www.rtl-hessen.de/videos.php?video=17915&kategorie=24&PHPSESSID=6bs30ha6lp2u0fqorjb3t2cum4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (18. April 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> http://www.rtl-hessen.de/videos.php?video=17915&kategorie=24&PHPSESSID=6bs30ha6lp2u0fqorjb3t2cum4



Wenn RTL schon weiß wo die DH verläuft ....

Aber schön das sich die Ministerin schnell nen Helm gekauft hat, um Ihre Sympathie für den fahrradfahrenden Bürger zu zeigen  ...Als ob Downhill am Feldberg eine so große Minorität sei ...

Achso, hier noch ein Artikel: http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/der-wald-ist-fuer-alle-da_rmn01.c.9767829.de.html

Was das wohl wird :S


----------



## Oliver Kraiker (19. April 2012)

Wie in dem Artikel zu lesen ist:
"Downhiller sind, wie der Name es sagt, jene Radler, die in halsbrecherischem Tempo den Hang über Stock, Stein und Wurzeln zu brausen, selten mit Rücksicht auf den Wald. 
Und jener leidet erheblich. Zum einen ist auf den Strecken die Erosion deutlich zu sehen, der Waldboden ist fort, Wurzeln sind zerstört, Hindernisse für Sprünge und aktionsreiches Fahren eingebaut, die Fahrt störende Äste abgeschnitten."

Dann hätte sich die Ministerin sich mal die Schäden durch einen Harvester anschauen sollen. Gerade im beschriebenen Bereich des Sandplackens hat der Hessenforst mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Dort werden nicht nur Schneisen in den Wald geschlagen oder Wanderwege zerstört. Mittlerweile werden auch Waldwege, welche vor drei Jahren neu angelgt wurden, wieder zerfahren.

Ich kann diesen Schwachsinn bzgl. Waldzerstörung durch Mountainbiker nicht mehr hören!! Ich lassen mir auch in Zukunft meine Trails nicht verbieten, schon gar nicht durch unsere Bürokraten.

Weiterhin gute Reise.


----------



## floehsens (19. April 2012)

Wenn das Tempo denn wirklich so halsbrecherisch ist wie von der FNP beschrieben, dann müssten sich doch eigentlich viel mehr Leute die Hälse brechen, oder?! 

Schade das die Berichterstattung über "Randgruppen" oftmals nur auf Bildzeitungsniveau und nicht nüchtern und sachlich stattfindet. Objektive Berichte über unseren Sport wären momentan wahrscheinlich die beste Werbung.

Patrick Grosspietsch und Detlef Wagner haben das in dem RTL-Bericht sehr gut gemacht, wie ich finde. Ihre Aussagen sollten doch von jedem Außenstehenden nachvollziehbar sein.


----------



## neikless (19. April 2012)

ich kugel mich gerade vor lachen ... 
zitat :
Das Wild, das in der Abenddämmerung aus der Deckung kommt, wird von Radsportlern beim Stressabbau nach der Arbeit verscheucht und knabbert deshalb an jungen Bäumen.
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/mountainbiker-im-taunus-waldboden-erodiert-wild-wird-gestoert-11721822.html

Stell mir das gerade bildlich vor MTB kommt vorbei und das reh sucht sich vor frust den nächst besten jungen baum und macht den platt ... das meinen die doch nicht ernst oder ? 

wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen biketrails und wanderwegen auch auf jedem wanderweg wir erde weggespühlt steine und wurzeln liegen frei, ganz zu schweigen davon was Maschinen im Wald an spuren hinterlassen ...
da wird mit schweren Maschinen im Naturschutzgebiet gearbeitet, vielleicht sollte auch der Fost sich an seine eigenen Regeln halten. Im NSG gesunde Bäume zu fällen um Wanderer und biker daran zu hintern wege zu nutzen dieseit jahrzehnten oder mehr bestehen ,ist sicherlich auch sehr fraglich.

Wanderer, Pilz & Kastaniensucher rennen kreuz und quer durch den Wald, Hunde, Pferde, Schlitten, Skifahrer, Langläufer ... 
alles ok ... ich will auch !


----------



## enetics (19. April 2012)

Ist es dann nicht jetzt an der Zeit, gegen diesen Gesetzentwurf vorzugehen und zu zeigen, wieviele MTBler im Taunus an diesem Gesetz kein Interesse haben. Ich könnte mir dazu folgende Aktionen vorstellen:

- Unterschriftenaktionen bei den Bikehändlern im Umkreis z.B. HiBike, Denfeld, Montimare, Stadler,...), Aktionsstand am Fuchstanz.
Die leben zum Teil von unserem Hobby (HiBike macht doch nächstes Wochenende einen großen Event mit Trailfahrten!)

- Infoseite im Web über den aktuellen Stand und Aufklärung (vgl. mit dem der Aktionsseite der Gegner des Flughafenausbaus)

- mehr Werbung für DIMB - unserem Interessenverband. Viele von den MTBlern im Taunus kennen den Verein nicht bzw. haben davon bisher nichts gehört.

- Fachpresse mit einbeziehen. In der letzen Bike-Ausgabe wurde dieses Thema bereits angesprochen. Ggfs. dort auf Aktionen gegen den Gesetzentwurf hinweisen. Viele derer Leser sind davon betroffen!

Hoffentlich ist es nicht schon zu spät mit der Mobilisierung und wir müssen den Kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## DrMainhattan (19. April 2012)

enetics schrieb:


> Ist es dann nicht jetzt an der Zeit, gegen diesen Gesetzentwurf vorzugehen und zu zeigen, wieviele MTBler im Taunus an diesem Gesetz kein Interesse haben. Ich könnte mir dazu folgende Aktionen vorstellen:
> 
> - Unterschriftenaktionen bei den Bikehändlern im Umkreis z.B. HiBike, Denfeld, Montimare, Stadler,...), Aktionsstand am Fuchstanz.
> Die leben zum Teil von unserem Hobby (HiBike macht doch nächstes Wochenende einen großen Event mit Trailfahrten!)
> ...




... oder erstmal hier hingehen und sich schlau machen was schon alles in die Wege geleitet wurde aumen:


http://www.facebook.com/events/407774065900507/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2012)

Oliver Kraiker schrieb:


> Wie in dem Artikel zu lesen ist:
> "Downhiller sind, wie der Name es sagt, jene Radler, die in halsbrecherischem Tempo den Hang über Stock, Stein und Wurzeln zu brausen, selten mit Rücksicht auf den Wald.
> Und jener leidet erheblich. Zum einen ist auf den Strecken die Erosion deutlich zu sehen, der Waldboden ist fort, Wurzeln sind zerstört, Hindernisse für Sprünge und aktionsreiches Fahren eingebaut, die Fahrt störende Äste abgeschnitten."
> 
> ...



Signed!


----------



## MtB-Manu (19. April 2012)

> Zitat von Oliver Kraiker
> Wie in dem Artikel zu lesen ist:
> "Downhiller sind, wie der Name es sagt, jene Radler, die in halsbrecherischem Tempo den Hang über Stock, Stein und Wurzeln zu brausen, selten mit Rücksicht auf den Wald.
> Und jener leidet erheblich. Zum einen ist auf den Strecken die Erosion deutlich zu sehen, der Waldboden ist fort, Wurzeln sind zerstört, Hindernisse für Sprünge und aktionsreiches Fahren eingebaut, die Fahrt störende Äste abgeschnitten."
> ...



Meine Worte! 
Die sollen nicht immer den Mountainbikern die Schuld dafür geben, dass der Wald kaputt geht.

Die müssen sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen!!!


----------



## radneuling (20. April 2012)

MtB-Manu schrieb:


> Meine Worte!
> Die sollen nicht immer den Mountainbikern die Schuld dafür geben, dass der Wald kaputt geht.
> 
> Die müssen sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen!!!



Man müsste die gute Frau umweltministerin als Facebook freundin adden und der mal ein Paar fotos vom Harvester im Wald senden...damit der guten Frau auch mal die Relation von Rad vs Harvester bewusst wird.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. April 2012)

Jungs...jetzt seid doch mal einsichtig: Wie soll dieses zierliche Waldmaschinchen denn mehr Schaden im Wald anrichten als der böse Mountainbiker...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8383054&postcount=62

( Das Fahrrad wurde extra an seinen Fotostandort getragen, um keine zarten Pflänzchen zu vernichten! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (20. April 2012)

radneuling schrieb:


> Man müsste die gute Frau umweltministerin als Facebook freundin adden und der mal ein Paar fotos vom Harvester im Wald senden...damit der guten Frau auch mal die Relation von Rad vs Harvester bewusst wird.



das ist nicht das thema und auch noch nie gewesen... es geht nicht um naturschutz, erosion, es geht um lobbyarbeit, es geht um kapital und es geht darum, das nicht sein kann, was einige nicht wollen....

da kommt man auch mit guten argumenten nicht bei... das ist die krux an der sache. wenn man allerdings lange genug widerstand leistet, ist man der konflikte irgendwann müde und lenkt ein. also sollten wir biker den längeren atem haben, was uns als ausdauersportler eigentlich nicht so schwer fallen sollte.


----------



## Marko S (20. April 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das ist nicht das thema und auch noch nie gewesen... es geht nicht um naturschutz, erosion, es geht um lobbyarbeit, es geht um kapital und es geht darum, das nicht sein kann, was einige nicht wollen....
> 
> da kommt man auch mit guten argumenten nicht bei... das ist die krux an der sache. wenn man allerdings lange genug widerstand leistet, ist man der konflikte irgendwann müde und lenkt ein. also sollten wir biker den längeren atem haben, was uns als ausdauersportler eigentlich nicht so schwer fallen sollte.



Genau das ist der Punkt und die Lobby der Waldbesitzer, Jagdpächter sowie der Forst haben in den letzten Jahren gute Arbeit geleistet.
Darum nehme ich das gleich mal zum Anlass und mache mal Werbung für die DIMB,
denn nur wenn wir ein entsprechendes Gegengewicht erzeugen können werden wir gehört.
Es ist leider in Deutschland so, dass nur der ernst genommen wird der auch eine starke Lobby hat.
Also helft selber bei der Lobbyarbeit oder verzichtet zumindest auf ein paar Euro im Jahr und werdet Mitglied bei der DIMB.
Sicher ist da auch nicht alles perfekt, aber gar nichts machen ist noch viel schlechter.
Wie heißt es doch so schön gemeinsam sind wir Stark

Seit mir nicht Böse aber auch das muss mal sein und bei so Zeit und Energieraubenden Angelegenheiten wie Lobbyarbeit ist doch jede Unterstützung hilfreich.

Gruß
Marko

DIMB IG-Taunus


----------



## Zilli (20. April 2012)

Ich kann es nicht mehr höhren/lesen und mein Verständnis für die Forstwirtschaft geht gegen Null ! Mich hats heut geschockt. Dies ist der dritte Pfad rund um den Staufen, der so von 30-50 cm auf auf 200 cm oder mehr Breite umgepflügt wurde; die sollen mir die Ruh lassen ... (nur mit "Ruh" ändert man wohl leider keine Nonsens-Meinungsbildung )
Vom Staufen runter zur ersten WAB (Richtung Kaisertempel/Eppstein):


----------



## MissQuax (20. April 2012)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr höhren/lesen und mein Verständnis für die Forstwirtschaft geht gegen Null ! Mich hats heut geschockt. Dies ist der dritte Pfad rund um den Staufen, der so von 30-50 cm auf auf 200 cm oder mehr Breite umgepflügt wurde; die sollen mir die Ruh lassen ... (nur mit "Ruh" ändert man wohl leider keine Nonsens-Meinungsbildung )
> Vom Staufen runter zur ersten WAB (Richtung Kaisertempel/Eppstein)



Zilli, gib's zu, das warst du doch selbst um die Forstwirtschaft in Misskredit zu bringen! Ich seh doch am unteren Bildrand noch ein Teil vom "Waldwegemordwerkzeug"! 

Nicht mehr neu, das Bild, aber im Bezug auf diese (wiederaufgeflammte) Diskussion immer wieder "sehenswert" - eine andere Stelle im Taunus (bei Hofheim), wo vorher ein kleiner Weg war ... und ich schwöre, die Muddy Mary waren nicht schuld!  

Die Baumwurzeln und Tiere da im Umkreis wären froh gewesen, sie hätten nie was anderes aushalten müssen als ein paar MTB-Reifen!


----------



## Oliver Kraiker (21. April 2012)

Noch ein Zitat aus dem Artikel "Der Wald ist für alle da":
"Und so sitzen Hessen-Forst, Naturpark, Naturschutzbehörden, Politik und Vertreter der Radler seit rund zwei Jahren an einem Tisch, um Lösungen zu finden. Denn eines ist sicher: Die vielen illegalen Mountainbike-Pisten will der Forst nicht mehr lange dulden."

Angesichts der vorherigen Bilder könnte man als rücksichtsvoller Waldbenutzer den Eindruck gewinnen, der Hessenforst zerstört absichtlich den Wald, nur um uns Biker den Kampf anzusagen!
Dies wäre eine Denkweise, die ich diesen Bürokraten und Profitgeiern sogar zutrauen würde.
An die Umweltministerin Fr. Lucia Puttrich:
Schauen Sie sich bitte mal die tatsächlichen Hinterlassenschaften der Forstarbeiter an und nicht irgendwelche zur Schau gestellten Waldstücke, in denen Harvester und Wildtiere friedlich nebeneinanden an Bäumen knappern ohne die Flora und Fauna zu zerstören.

In diesem Sinne "Biken ist Freiheit"


----------



## xtccc (21. April 2012)

dann schickt doch der guten frau die bilder:

[email protected]


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2012)

ihr seht das alle falsch : der forst ist nur bemüht, aus einfachen festen s0-s1 singletrails massenkompatible s2 trails zu machen, um die wachsende zahl der biker noch aufnehmen zu können und die strecken schwieriger zu gestalten. 
wir biker können jetzt endlich nebeneinander fahren und uns so richtig im schlamm suhlen. nebenbei wird dann noch die fahrtechnik geschult 

ist doch alles im lot, oder


----------



## Doktor Dan (21. April 2012)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: http://www.woffm.de/joomla2012/index.php/projekte/feldberg/100-infotreffen-zum-thema-downhill-und-freeride-im-taunus-bikepark
...vllt verirrt sich ja jemand nach ner tour oder dem testival dahin


----------



## oldrizzo (21. April 2012)

...und hoffentlich hörts dann mal auf zu pissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (21. April 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...und hoffentlich hörts dann mal auf zu pissen....


 .....hier wird's schon helle....


----------



## oldrizzo (21. April 2012)

egal, sehen uns sowieso...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt und die Lobby der Waldbesitzer, Jagdpächter sowie der Forst haben in den letzten Jahren gute Arbeit geleistet.
> Darum nehme ich das gleich mal zum Anlass und mache mal Werbung für die DIMB,
> denn nur wenn wir ein entsprechendes Gegengewicht erzeugen können werden wir gehört.
> Es ist leider in Deutschland so, dass nur der ernst genommen wird der auch eine starke Lobby hat.
> ...




Sehe ich genauso!!

(Nebenbei bietet die Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB noch mehrere Vorteile...)

Den größten Erfolg haben wir mMn wirklich im Vereine und/oder in einer Interessengemeinschaften.
Sonst hören DIE uns nicht.

VG,
ebenfalls Marco


----------



## enetics (21. April 2012)

Welche Argumente und handfesten Beweise haben die vom Forst&Co., um Trails ( d.h. öffentliche Wanderwege und Ziehwege) für uns MTBler im Taunus zu schliessen?

Würde mich mal interessieren. Argumente wie illegale Downhill-Strecken (wahrscheinlich abseits der öffentlichen Wege?) und Interessenkonflikte mit Wanderern auf den "Forstautobahnen" rechtfertigen das anstehende Verbot in keinster Weise.


----------



## xtccc (21. April 2012)

die argumente gab und gibt es wahrscheinlich in schwarzen koffern...so läuft das heute


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2012)

Eben kam in RTL nochmals die TV-Reportage vom Feldberg...

Ich ärgere mich jedesmal tot, ehrlich!

MTB-Reifenspuren werden bald schärfer verfolgt als z.B. solche Hinterlassenschaften:








(Aber schön, mal Vereinskollegen und die eigenen Trickots im TV zu sehen...   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. April 2012)

falls einer die Bilder sammeln will: Hier war nicht mal mehr der Waldweg fahrbar nachdem der Forst gewütet hatte...


----------



## Sardic (22. April 2012)

ICH HABE DIE IDEE,WIE WIR DEN WALD SCHONEN UND SOGAR IN NOCH GESÜNDER MACHEN!!!!!!!

Wir verbieten Wandern. Stellt euch mal vor statt den Wanderwegen würden da Bäume wachsen. Reisen wir die Gaststätten am Feldberg und Fuchstanz ab.

Was würden wir dem Wald gutes tun.

Ganz zu schweigen von der asphaltierten Straße hoch auf den Feldberg. Da könnte so viele Bäume wachsen und sich das Wild in der Brunft-zeit verstecken.

Was würde es dem Taunus gut tun.


----------



## MtB-Manu (22. April 2012)

> ihr seht das alle falsch : der forst ist nur bemüht, aus einfachen festen s0-s1 singletrails massenkompatible s2 trails zu machen, um die wachsende zahl der biker noch aufnehmen zu können und die strecken schwieriger zu gestalten.
> wir biker können jetzt endlich nebeneinander fahren und uns so richtig im schlamm suhlen. nebenbei wird dann noch die fahrtechnik geschult



Jetzt hab ich es auch geschnallt, die machen die Wege kaputt, weil wir da jetzt auch fahren sollen und wir so auch ein bisschen spaß haben  klasse


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. April 2012)

Sardic schrieb:


> ICH HABE DIE IDEE,WIE WIR DEN WALD SCHONEN UND SOGAR IN NOCH GESÜNDER MACHEN!!!!!!!
> 
> Wir verbieten Wandern. Stellt euch mal vor statt den Wanderwegen würden da Bäume wachsen. Reisen wir die Gaststätten am Feldberg und Fuchstanz ab.
> 
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. April 2012)

*Gerade selbst aus einer Email gefischt:

----> DIMB-Info*


----------



## orscheler (25. April 2012)

trailjo schrieb:


> Der Roter-Punkt-Weg zwischen Sandplacken und Hoher Mark war in den letzten Wochen im unteren Teil hier stark mit gefällten Eichen verlegt. Hat jemand Ahnung, ob die wieder weg sind?



Die sind meines Wissens noch da und wie es ausschaut, wird es auch eine Weile so bleiben. Es gibt weiter südlich einen legalen Alternativtrail. 
Eigentlich laut Karte zwei Alternativen, aber die zweite Alternative ist stückweise kaum noch als Weg zu erkennen.


----------



## Xah88 (25. April 2012)

So gesehen ist das doch nur eine Aufforderung an uns, unsere Strecken 3 m  breit zu machen. (fraglich wäre, ob man der Natur damit hilft)

Also einfach die DH 1,50m links und rechts alles platt machen und wir dürfen fahren


----------



## bestmove (25. April 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wie sie das Verbot überwachen wollen, wenn es dann kommt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. April 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie sie das Verbot überwachen wollen, wenn es dann kommt.



Vielleicht kann man beim Oberförster/Schutzmann/Hauptüberwacher ja auch gleich ne "Jahreskarte" lösen, statt bei jedem erwischt-werden 20 Euro Verwarnungsgeld zu löhnen. Und hat dann das ganze Jahr freie Fahrt im Wald. Einmal 300 Euro abgedrückt und nie mehr Angst vorm erwischt-werden

Wird doch nicht anders enden als beim "Blitzen". Verkehrssicherheit ist völlig egal, geblitzt wird da, wo die meiste Kohle reinkommt. Und genau da wird auch der Geldeintreiber/Waldüberwacher sitzen...NUR zum Wohle des Waldes

Wäre ein sinnvoller Dialog nicht doch das Bessere seitens der Offiziellen? Mit bisschen, nur bisschem gesunden Menschenverstand müssten sie erkennen, dass es keinem Biker in den Sinn kommt, seinen "Sportplatz" zu zerstören. Allen Bikern liegt der Wald am Herzen.


----------



## trailjo (26. April 2012)

orscheler schrieb:


> Die sind meines Wissens noch da und wie es ausschaut, wird es auch eine Weile so bleiben. Es gibt weiter südlich einen legalen Alternativtrail.
> Eigentlich laut Karte zwei Alternativen, aber die zweite Alternative ist stückweise kaum noch als Weg zu erkennen.






Der rote Bereich ist zu, wir nutzen im Moment die grün markierte Alternative. Die ist sogar nächstes Jahr noch legal, weil 2m breit. 




Xah88 schrieb:


> So gesehen ist das doch nur eine Aufforderung an uns, unsere Strecken 3 m  breit zu machen. [/IMG]



Einfach warten, bis der Harvester da war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orscheler (26. April 2012)

trailjo schrieb:


> Der rote Bereich ist zu, wir nutzen im Moment die grün markierte Alternative. Die ist sogar nächstes Jahr noch legal, weil 2m breit.



das macht natürlich keinen Spaß. Wenn Du magst, kann ich Dir als private Mitteilung mal 'ne bessere Alternative schicken. (keine schicke Karte, aber 'ne  Beschreibung, die man kaum verfehlen kann.)


----------



## MtB-Manu (27. April 2012)

Heute auf dem Feldberg...
Der Hessische Forst hat ''tolle'' Arbeit geleistet und mal wieder etwas gegen die Mountainbiker unternommen und eine Strecke zerstört...

Da wären wir wieder bei dem Thema: Die Mountainbiker zerstören die Wälder


----------



## taunusflitzer (27. April 2012)

Moin,

hilf mir mal - wo ist das am FB?!

Danke
Th!


----------



## xtccc (27. April 2012)

das is die "dh"...kurz vor der großen kurve...


----------



## Nukem49 (28. April 2012)

Och neeee!
Das ist mal wieder das allerletzte!


----------



## neikless (28. April 2012)

da oben ist wirklich alles kaputt, bäume wurzel halbe meter tiefe furchen ... böse narben in mutter natur


----------



## Tim777 (29. April 2012)

wollte letzten Samstag ein paar Abfahrten da machen. War sehr frustrierend. Sollte aber nicht so schwer sein, das alles wieder aufzubauen. So viele fahren da. Wenn jeder ein bißchen was macht, kann es bald wieder Spaß machen (solange uns die "Förster" nicht verhaften). Vllt. gibt die ganze Diskussuion ja noch mal einen Anstoß, einen Bikepark am Feldberg doch noch mal zu realisieren.


----------



## bestmove (29. April 2012)

Bloß nicht klein beigeben ... die erreichen nix mit ihrer millitanten Vorgehensweise


----------



## Nukem49 (29. April 2012)

Ich denk auch, das ist so ne Hydra-Geschichte...wird ein Trail zerstört entsteht links und rechts davon jeweils ein Neuer. Sobald ich wieder am FB bin werd ich auf jedenfall mein Möglichstes tun um die Strecke mit aufzuräumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Brian (30. April 2012)

So. Hab mir (über die Jahre hinweg) einen schönen abwechslungsreichen Trail geschaffen und den auch gepflegt, nie jemanden mitgenommen und alles immer schön naturbelassen gehalten. In einem Waldstück. ohne Wanderwege, das wirklich den Eindruck gemacht hat, als würde man es sich selbst überlassen (wie naiv von mir). Was ich da schon an Waldtieren (von Schlangen, über Eidechsen (sogar mal einen Feuersalamander) bis hin zu etlichen größeren Tieren) beobachtet habe hebt sich nochmal deutlich von anderen Gegenden im Taunus ab. Keine Wanderer, Biker, etc.  -  Total idyllisch und abgelegen.
Letzte Woche waren da die Waldarbeiter mit groben Gefährt. Der Wald (oder was noch davon übrig ist) gleicht einem Schlachtfeld. Da sieht garnichts mehr aus wie früher. Dagegen sind die Verwüstungen am FeldiDH echt überschaubar. 
Und was bringt`s denn jetzt, die TrailRules zu beachten ???????
Diese Wege nicht zu befahren, um keine Konfliktsituationen zu schüren ?????
Für`n Arsch.
Ich empfehle jedem MTBler einfach quer durch den Wald zu hacken um so möglichst viele Spuren zu schaffen (die dann so schön durch den Wald mäandern(!)). Baut was das Zeug hält und wozu Ihr schon immer mal Lust hattet: Drops,Gaps,North-Shores,etc. aber laßt Euch bitte nicht erwischen. Ich glaub unter`m Strich haben wir da alle mehr von, als von dieser ver****ten Abwart- und Aussitzstrategie.
Gruß Brian - geht jetzt buddeln.


----------



## sipaq (30. April 2012)

Nur weil andere sich wie der Harvester im Wald verhalten, sollten wir uns nicht auf dieses Niveau herabbegeben. Das war noch nie eine Lösung.

Secret Sports wie Dein ehemaliger Trail sind durchaus Teil der Lösung. Jedenfalls halten die voraussichtlich deutlich länger als der Feldi-DH, der ja immer nur 50m links oder rechts von der alten zerstörten Linie wieder aufgebaut wird und immer am selben Ort (Applauskurve) rauskommt. Da muss sich der Forst ja nicht mal großartig anstrengen, um die neuen Lines zu finden.


----------



## neikless (2. Mai 2012)

das ist doch keine Lösung es muss ein gutes Angebot für biker her ...
das ist ein gutes Beispiel http://singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/en/home-page 
aber auch die DH/FR Rider sollten Ihre Strecke(n) bekommen !


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Mai 2012)

wenn ich des so betrachte, frage ich mich wann die die findlinge in die strecke einbauen.
Die "neue" highspeed line mit gabs über die wege - incl.durchfahrtshöhe für kreutztenden holzverkehr um diesen nicht zu behindern  .......


----------



## powderJO (3. Mai 2012)

immer wenn ich die vielen bilder sehe, die mtbs in harvesterspuren zeigen, frage ich mich, warum man daraus nicht mal eine kampagne macht. 
und zwar nicht so ein wischiwaschi-schmusekurs-zeugs wie die dimb-"ich bin biker"-kampagne, sondern eine, die polarisiert und das thema mtb vs rest offensiv angeht. mit einem aha-erlebnis für neutrale betrachter. 
und die zu guter letzt dann auch da erscheint, wo man die richtige zielgruppe trifft und nicht nur da, wo man kostenlose inserts bekommt (wie in der bike, was dann aber dem bekannten "sand in die wüste tragen" vergleichbar ist, denn menschen, die eh biker sind, muss man ja nicht wirklich überzeugen)


----------



## uwe50 (4. Mai 2012)

*Samstag, 5.5.12, 10 Uhr, Bahnhof Eppstein*

Details hier: Zweite Testfahrt zum Judenkopf 

... und hier noch das Höchster Kreisblatt zum Thema "Königsweg für die Biker?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Mannstein-Trail waren wieder die Stöckchen-Leger unterwegs. Habe ihn gestern freigeräumt.


----------



## wartool (8. Mai 2012)

die sind wieder öfter unterwegs.. und das scheinbar überall..

rund um den AK werden wie im Katz und Maus- Spiel die Steinüberfahrungen der Baumstämme weggerollt und Stöckchen gelegt.. Die Steine räume ich immer wieder hin.. die Stöckchen stören nicht wirklich...
Im oberen Teil des Bogenschießplatzes hat sich auch jemand ausgetobt.. damit werden wir wohl den Sommer über leben müssen.


----------



## neikless (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich wen erwische gibts ne Anzeige -
vorsätzliche Körperverletzung ist das mindestens .. es wird gezielt versucht jemanden zu verletzen oder gar schlimmeres !
Auf alle Fälle bekommt der Verursacher was zu hören und wenns ganz hart kommt würde ich mich nicht scheuen
wirklich mal die Polizei einzuschalten, egal ob mit bike Hund oder Kinderwagen, vielleicht fall ich ja gerade in dem Moment ... aua !


----------



## Xah88 (8. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Wenn ich wen erwische gibts ne Anzeige -
> vorsätzliche Körperverletzung ist das mindestens .. es wird gezielt versucht jemanden zu verletzen oder gar schlimmeres !
> Auf alle Fälle bekommt der Verursacher was zu hören und wenns ganz hart kommt würde ich mich nicht scheuen
> wirklich mal die Polizei einzuschalten, egal ob mit bike Hund oder Kinderwagen, vielleicht fall ich ja gerade in dem Moment ... aua !



Im Wald die Polizei holen ? Ich würde das, wenn ich denjenigen auf frischer Tat ertappe, anders klären...aber sowas schreibt man hier nicht rein...


----------



## doko (8. Mai 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Im Wald die Polizei holen ? Ich würde das, wenn ich denjenigen auf frischer Tat ertappe, anders klären...aber sowas schreibt man hier nicht rein...



Dann kannste am nächsten Tag in der Zeitung lesen: MTBer "klärt" Spaziergänger zusammen. Damit gibt man doch nur Vorlagen um das jetzige bestehende Bild zu stärken. 
Die Polizei zu rufen, wäre hier in der Tat die beste Vorgehensweise. Einfach mal den Spieß umdrehen und die wahlosen Gesetze zur Anwendung bringen. 

Vielleicht gerät der Prozess der Legalisierung ja in Schwung, wenn man über jeden Stock, welcher im Wald gelegt wurde, stolpert und dementsprechend Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen muss. Das könnte mit der Zeit ganzschön aufs Staatskonto gehen, wenn laufend wieder aufs Neue ausgerückt werden muss, weil wieder einmal jemand auf einem Trail über ein absichtlich gelegtes Hindernis gefallen ist und somit die Wegesicherungspflicht nicht eingehalten wurde. 
Ist schon ganzschön blöd, wenn man sein Bike garnicht sicher über die Wege schieben kann, weil irgend ein Depp offensichtlich gefährliche Hindernisse in den Weg legt. 
Wenn es legal befahrbare Wege gäbe, könnte so etwas garnicht passieren.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Mai 2012)

Du hast zumindest das Recht zur Jedermann-Festnahme:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festnahme

Wenn Du das geschickt genug anstellst, am besten noch ne Helmkamera dabeihast, um alles zu dokumentieren und der Festzunehmende sich weigert (mit Hand und Fuß), dann bist Du sogar fein raus für alles, was dann folgt -> Notwehr  Das ist natürlich keine Anleitung für Dein Vorhaben, aber wenn mir jemand an Leib und Leben wollte - und nichts anderes ist dieses Baumstammlegen - dann bin ich auch leicht angesäuert 

Auf der Strecke der damaligen Taunustrails liegen diese Teile auch rum und das ist eine offiziell ausgeschilderte Radstrecke!

Radweg über Eppstein:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5918062107/

und paar Meter weiter direkt hinter einer Kurve:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5918061331/

(vielen mag das "Stöckchen" wieder etwas klein vorkommen, aber man kommt hier im Schräglage mit 30+ angefahren

Man sollte wirklich jeden Vorfall mal anzeigen und den Spieß rumdrehen, statt sich hier im stillen Kämmerlein zu ärgern. Gefährlicher Eingriff in den (Wald)-Straßenverkehr ist es zumindest. Versuchte Körperverletzung könnte die Staatanwaltschaft ermitteln, wenn wirklich sich mal einer hinlegt...da ist doch wohl "Waldzerstörung" - sofern sie durch MTBer überhaupt stattfindet total harmlos im Vergleich.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2012)

Wieso regt ihr euch über im Wald liegende Stöckchen auf? Muß man da nicht eh mit rechnen? Ist doch keine Straße!  

... einfach ohne großes Aufsehen wegräumen oder einfach drüberfahren! 



(und wer dem Stock nicht ausweichen oder gar rechtzeitig bremsen kann, der kann auch nicht bei nem Kind rechtzeitig bremsen, also mal ganz ruhig von wegen gefährlich!)


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2012)

*hab grad die Bilder von Klein Holgi gesehen 


....das ist doch lächerlich und wenn du da nicht dran vorbei kommst, wie willst dann an nem Kind vorbeikommen bei 30+ und schräg in der Kurvev ....wenn ich den Mist lese kann ich verstehen wieso man uns nicht im Wald haben will!!!!!
*


----------



## Xah88 (8. Mai 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *hab grad die Bilder von Klein Holgi gesehen
> 
> 
> ....das ist doch lächerlich und wenn du da nicht dran vorbei kommst, wie willst dann an nem Kind vorbeikommen bei 30+ und schräg in der Kurvev ....wenn ich den Mist lese kann ich verstehen wieso man uns nicht im Wald haben will!!!!!
> *



Also ich bezog mich eher auf Drahtspanner, da könnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten...bei Legern hatte ich nur 2-3 mal 30-70cm-hohe Steinketten im Trail, da wars in der Kurve wirklich schwierig nen gescheiten Bunny-Hop drüber zu kriegen..aber wozu hat man auch 4 Kolben-Bremsen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2012)

Drahtspannen ist auch nun wirklich ne ganz andere und in jedem Fall meldepflichtige Nummer.  So einer gehört bestraft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Mai 2012)

Ich sag nicht, dass ich da mit 30+ gefahren bin (sondern "man"), sonst hätte ich auch nicht vor dem Stock gehalten und ein Bild davon gemacht. Ich sage, dass man dort so fahren könnte und es ging darum, dass jemand hier versucht hat, einen anderen zu verletzen. Les Dir mal meine ganzen anderen Beiträge hier oder im anderen Taunusthema durch, dann weißt Du, dass ich der "Gute" bin...

Es blieb ja in der Vergangenheit auch nicht bei Stöckchen, sondern wir reden auch über Nagelbretter, gespannten Stacheldraht und weiß der Geier was schon berichtet wurde...(jedoch nicht im Taunus meines Wissens nach....)


----------



## neikless (8. Mai 2012)

Es geht nicht darum ob ich dem Stöckchen ausweichen kann oder will,
ich rede hier auch nicht nur als Biker auch als Fußgänger und Kinderwagenschieber,
könnte ich und auch andere Waldnutzer durch diese hinterlistigen Fallensteller gefährdet werden,
es geht mir auch darum den Verursachern bewusst zu machen was sie da eigentlich tun, 
vorsätzlich anderen Waldnutzer, nicht nur biker gefährten und ggf zu verletzen ... ! 
Das ist kein Spaß, das ist eine Straftat !
Das Holz im Wald jederzeit rumleigen kann und das dies für MTBiker kein Problem sein sollte ist ja wohl jedem klar.
share the trails !


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2012)

Ich lese immer mit, halt nur meist meine vorlaute undiplomatische Klappe weil ichs inzwischen leid bin. Ab und zu kann ich dann aber doch nicht mehr ruhig bleiben. Jedenfalls bringts nix wenn wir uns über Stöckchen die auf dem Trail liegen aufregen, da gibts ganz andere Sachen die hier ja auch schon diskutiert wurde.

Unser Problem kann nur positiv beeinflußt werden wenn die Politiker unter Druck gesetzt werden. Sprich die Politiker müssen Angst bekommen das sie nicht gewählt werden.  Deshalb sollte man drüber Diskutieren wie das zu berwerkstelligen ist. 

Powder Jos Beitrag geht in die richitge Richtung.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal in Massen auf den WABs auftreten, den Taunus blockieren....oder alle quer durch den Wald fahren...jeden Woche müßte einmal was über das MTB Problem in den allgemeinen Zeitungen stehen. Es muß soweit gehen das die Presse die Politik interviewt wie das Problem zu lösen sei!!! Wir müssen unbequem sein!


----------



## Xah88 (8. Mai 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal in Massen auf den WABs auftreten, den Taunus blockieren....!



Dann gleich Sam-/Sonntagsauf quer auf die Straße hoch zum Feldberg. Dann wissen es die Porsche/Aston Martinfahrer, die lasernde Polizei und die Motorradfahrer sowieso


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2012)

Wieso nicht, wenn jedes Wochenende die Strasse zum Feldi  blockiert ist, wird sicher in der Presse darüber berichtet. Wir könnten auch mit den Bikes in den Flughafen (wobei da ja schon die Fluglärmbetroffenen sind) oder blockieren den Sachsenhäuser Berg. Egal was, es bringt nur was, wenn die Presse darüber berichtet!


----------



## Asrael (8. Mai 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Unser Problem kann nur positiv beeinflußt werden wenn die Politiker unter Druck gesetzt werden. Sprich die Politiker müssen Angst bekommen das sie nicht gewählt werden.  Deshalb sollte man drüber Diskutieren wie das zu berwerkstelligen ist.



Wie wär's denn wenn man mal versuchen würde Stellungnahmen diverser Parteien zum Thema Wegbreitengesetz zu erhalten und diese veröffentlichen würde?

Auch wenn mir persönlicheren etwas etabliertere Partei lieber wäre, bin ich mir sicher die Piraten haben nichts gegen Selbstbestimmung und freie Wahl der Wege im Wald.
wahrscheinlich liken sie auch gleich noch die facebook Page der DIMB


----------



## Asrael (8. Mai 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder blockieren den Sachsenhäuser Berg.



Man könnte auch erst mal mit dem Kiosk am Frankensteiner Platz anfangen


----------



## neikless (8. Mai 2012)

bleibt mit sollen Ideen bitte in der City und kommt nicht in den Taunus ! 
Mit solch hirnlosen Aktionen verschlechtert ihr nur das eh schon schlechte Image des MTB  Sports. 
Wenn die ganzen Großstadt Rambos dann weg sind gibts im Taunus auch weniger Probleme !

Taunus for Locals only - das würde viele Probleme lösen  ist natürlich nur Spaß ...
normale Menschen sind mir im Taunus natürlich willkommen 

Angemeldete Demos und ähnliche Aktionen, sowie positive Medienarbeit ist sicherlich eine gute Idee !
Wer wirklich etwas sinnvolles tun will sollte sich mit der DIMB in Verbindung setzen,
an den IG´s teilnehmen, aber bitte keine Aktionen die dann schlecht für uns also nach hinten los gehen !


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2012)

^^ so so, normal Menschen sind *Dir* also im Taunus willkomen, wenn Du die jetzt noch definieren würdest....








​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Angemeldete Demos und ähnliche Aktionen, sowie positive Medienarbeit ist sicherlich eine gute Idee !
> Wer wirklich etwas sinnvolles tun will sollte sich mit der DIMB in Verbindung setzen,
> an den IG´s teilnehmen, aber bitte keine Aktionen die dann schlecht für uns also nach hinten los gehen !





Gerade das mit der DIMB funktioniert nicht! Sicher dürfen wir nicht gegen die DIMB arbeiten aber die DIMB kann sich nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen wie wir es können. Man kann sich ja miteinander abstimmen. Thomas (Präsi) wird da sicher der gleichen Meinung sein auch wenn er's offiziel nicht gutheißen wird, wenn Aktionen am Rande der Legalität sind. Muß er ja auch nicht, wichtig ist das die Politik zu Reaktionen gezwungen wird! 

Critical Mass ist übrigens auch nicht illegal und schon gar nicht hirnlos.


----------



## neikless (8. Mai 2012)

... komm lass gut sein ...
Ich geh jetzt in den Taunus, ist so schön ruhig ! ride on !


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ... komm lass gut sein, ich denke wer wollte hats verstanden !
> Ich geh jetzt in den Taunus, so so schön ruhig ! ride on !



Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## Meister Alex (8. Mai 2012)

Ok, wann ist die erste "critical mass" im Taunus?


----------



## Asrael (8. Mai 2012)

Wie jetzt? Ich dacht mir mache des in Sachsenhausen???


----------



## Meister Alex (8. Mai 2012)

Früher war die doch auch immer von RR -Fahrern am 1. Mai in Sachsenhausen organisiert, oder? 
Aber jetzt wieder btt.: Ich denke auch, wenn der öffentliche Druck auf etapplierte Parteien zunehmen würde, dann könnte sich auch eher etwas pro Mountainbiker im Ts. ändern. Wer das letzten Endes organisiert ist doch egal, solange etwas positives für uns dabei herauskommt. Oder hat die DIMB etwa ein Alleinvertretungsrecht? Eventuell sollte man der ein oder anderen Partei mal vorrechnen wie hoch der gesamte wirtschaftliche Faktor der naherhohlungs Suchenden Radfahrern aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet inkl. Vorder- und Hintertaunus ist. Oder können Betreiber von Ausflugslokalen, Sportfachgeschäften und Fahrradläden aus der Region nur von Wanderern, Vogelkundlern, Mitarbeitern von Forstgewerbe und Jagdpächtern alleine ihr Einkommen bestreiten?
Für mich ist klar: Werden die trails im Taunus gesperrt, bin ich zeitweise halt ein illegaler Schwerverbrecher in dem ich die trails nutze. Um das zu verhindern fahre ich halt nach Winterberg, verschmutze die Luft durch unnötigen CO2 Ausstoß und gebe mein Geld in Winterberg aus. Alternativ geht ja auch der bayrische Spessart, da gibt's bestimmt auch schöne trails, spart CO2 und mein Geld wird dort glaube ich auch angenommen. Mein Rad hab ich ja auch schon in Aschaffenburg gekauft, ob das eine Vorsehung war?
Naja, schauen wir mal was die Zeit bringt.....

Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (9. Mai 2012)

Und hier ein Bericht aus dem Wiesbadener Kurier

*Mountainbike: Route um den Judenkopf kommt bei Radsportlern an*

 für die Jornalistin


----------



## Asrael (9. Mai 2012)

Geht doch!

Ist das auch als Print erschienen?


----------



## tomtomba (11. Mai 2012)

Hey Urs, da habt Ihr ja eine wirklich coole Presse und die Interviewpartner waren auch alle gut ausgewählt...Ich drücke dem Projekt alle Daumen und werde wenn es passt bei der nächsten Ausfahrt gerne dabei sein.
Ich hoffe, daß ich es diesen Sommer mal zur Dienstagsfeierabendrunde schaffe.

lg
Tom


----------



## Reflex25 (12. Mai 2012)

Moin! Kann mir jemand sagen wann der neue Biergarten am Altkönig eröffnet?


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Mai 2012)

Reflex25 schrieb:


> Moin! Kann mir jemand sagen wann der neue Biergarten am Altkönig eröffnet?


http://www.augustinerkeller.de/
unterhalb vom Altkönig


----------



## Reflex25 (12. Mai 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> http://www.augustinerkeller.de/
> unterhalb vom Altkönig



Na toll, der Saftladen hat ja noch nichtmal Apfelwein. Das wird nix.


----------



## Reflex25 (12. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ... komm lass gut sein ...
> Ich geh jetzt in den Taunus, ist so schön ruhig ! ride on !



Ich fahre auch gleich los und dann ist Schluss mit der Ruhe. Meine Yamaha braucht artgerechten Auslauf.


----------



## Reflex25 (12. Mai 2012)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr höhren/lesen und mein Verständnis für die Forstwirtschaft geht gegen Null ! Mich hats heut geschockt. Dies ist der dritte Pfad rund um den Staufen, der so von 30-50 cm auf auf 200 cm oder mehr Breite umgepflügt wurde; die sollen mir die Ruh lassen ... (nur mit "Ruh" ändert man wohl leider keine Nonsens-Meinungsbildung )
> Vom Staufen runter zur ersten WAB (Richtung Kaisertempel/Eppstein):


So wie der Weg aussieht war das bestimmt ein Nobby Nic.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde, dass der Alfred-Herrmann-Steig dadurch sowohl im Up- als auch im Downhill eigentlich fahrtechnisch nur interessanter geworden ist


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Mai 2012)

sieht so aus als wären die fiesen kleinen Wurzelstufen im oberen Teil komplett planiert...und ist doch cool, dass wir jetzt völlig legal dort freie Fahrt haben. Das ist ein auf Jahrzehnte befestigter Weg (verdichtet) mit > 2m Breite - Jippieh! Und bergab lässt mans da eh krachen...gut einsehbar und ob 50 breit oder 200 ist ja egal  und bringt ein Plus an Sicherheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2012)

Also zunächst ist der Trail deutlich schmaler geworden (zwischen den Spuren der Stiollenreifen) und an einigen Stellen auch leicht unterbrochen - Das meinte ich mit fahrtechnisch interessanter 

Fiese kleine Wurzelstufen? Die sind mir dort noch nie aufgefallen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Mai 2012)

vielleicht waren es keine Wurzeln, sondern ausgewaschene Querrinnen oder etwas größere Steine? Ist mir auch nur einmal letzten Sommer aufgefallen, als ich mit einem etwas hecklastigen Bike dort hochwollte. Das war kaum am Aufbäumen zu hindern - das war damals etwas fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller ...Ich meine es waren so diagonale Rinnen im 45 Grad Winkel über den Weg im oberen Drittel. Fast ganz oben lag auch ein Baum quer damals ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2012)

Uphill ist der Alfred-Herrmann-Steig eigentlich Standardbestandteil meiner abendlichen Staufenrunden Ich finde ihn Up- fast interessanter als Downhill. Der Baum oben liegt immer noch quer, aber es gibt eine gute Umfahrung (mea maxima culpa: Da ich an der Stelle meist kurz vor zu Hause bin, hatte ich bisher nie Lust, die Säge zu zücken  ).


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Mai 2012)

....und ich fahr ja meistens nur auf > 2m Wegen. Aber runter fahr ich auch lieber auf der anderen Seite


----------



## Reflex25 (12. Mai 2012)

Mit nem E-Bike?


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Mai 2012)

Reflex25 schrieb:


> Mit nem E-Bike?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S0umaCioQ1o 
irgend wann mal mit nem RMX


----------



## radneuling (12. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Uphill ist der Alfred-Herrmann-Steig eigentlich Standardbestandteil meiner abendlichen Staufenrunden Ich finde ihn Up- fast interessanter als Downhill. Der Baum oben liegt immer noch quer, aber es gibt eine gute Umfahrung (mea maxima culpa: Da ich an der Stelle meist kurz vor zu Hause bin, hatte ich bisher nie Lust, die Säge zu zücken  ).



Das ist aber nicht das kleine steile stück zwischen Kaisertempel und Staufen oder ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2012)

Genau Selbiges ist der Alfred-Hermann-Steig 

Steht übrigens sogar dran


----------



## radneuling (12. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau Selbiges ist der Alfred-Hermann-Steig
> 
> Steht übrigens sogar dran



mir ist da noch nie ein Namensschild aufgefallen, nur ein U-Schloss was da seit ca 2 Jahren an einem Baum hängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2012)

Das Namensschild steht unten am Abzweig vom Amtsbotenweg.


----------



## Sardic (13. Mai 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Und hier ein Bericht aus dem Wiesbadener Kurier
> 
> *Mountainbike: Route um den Judenkopf kommt bei Radsportlern an*
> 
> für die Jornalistin





> Mit Down-Hill-Raserei habe Mountainbiken nichts zu tun, betonte Hans-Jörg Weidmann die Naturverträglichkeit:



Könnte mir das jemand bitte erklären?? Distanzieren sich die anderen MTBler jetzt von den Downhiller?


----------



## powderJO (13. Mai 2012)

wegen kampagne: habe mal rausgesucht, was nike vor jahren gemacht hat, um auf ähnliche probleme der skateboarder aufmerksam zu machen. natürlich nicht bei skateboardern, sondern bei allen anderen. klar hat nike mehr geld und eine andee medienpower, aber eventuell erkennen ja die dimb-verantwortlichen, die intentionen und stoßrichtungen, in die man gehen muss, wenn man durch werbung bzw. öffentlichkeitsarbeit was erreichen will. kampagnen a la "ich bin biker" gehen voll vorbei an der zielgruppe. 







man muss "die anderen" und oft eigentlich neutralen zum nachdenken und sie so von selbst darauf bringen, dass wir eigentlich die gleichen rechte haben sollten, wie alle anderen auch. was glaubt ihr, was zum beispiel passieren würde, würde man an einem schönen sonntag rund um den fuxi auf allen wegen verbotsschilder für kinderwagen finden. weil die reifen spuren hinterlassen und das kindergeschrei das wild aus den ruhezonen vertreibt. etc pp ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Mai 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso regt ihr euch über im Wald liegende Stöckchen auf? Muß man da nicht eh mit rechnen? Ist doch keine Straße!
> 
> ... einfach ohne großes Aufsehen wegräumen oder einfach drüberfahren!
> 
> (und wer dem Stock nicht ausweichen oder gar rechtzeitig bremsen kann, der kann auch nicht bei nem Kind rechtzeitig bremsen, also mal ganz ruhig von wegen gefährlich!)



Das fasst die Thematik zusammen. Die Polizei rufen? Super, sobald mal ausnahmsweise "das Recht" auf unserer Seite sein könnte, verhalten wir uns genau wie die Leute, die wir von unserer Harmlosigkeit zu überzeugen suchen. Es sollte sich jeder schämen, der die Polizei ohne echte Not einschaltet. Das ist lächerliches Spießbürgertum auf tiefstem Niveau.

@PowderJO: Meine Zustimmung hast du. Den Nike-Spot kann man original wiederholen mit Holzfällern in der Rolle der Läufer und "Mountainbiker" statt "Skateboarder". Die Nachricht wäre sogar drastischer als im Nike-Spot.


----------



## Nuke2 (13. Mai 2012)

heute hats mir das Schaltwerk wegen so einem Stöckchen abgerissen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also zunächst ist der Trail deutlich schmaler geworden (zwischen den Spuren der Stiollenreifen) und an einigen Stellen auch leicht unterbrochen - Das meinte ich mit fahrtechnisch interessanter
> 
> Fiese kleine Wurzelstufen? Die sind mir dort noch nie aufgefallen



Also die Wurzeln gibt es...eben grade nochmal getestet. Genauso gemein sind paar größere Steine (musste einmal absteigen, weil mir das HInterrad durchgedreht hat und anfahren geht dann nur in nem größeren Gang)....Fahrbar ist es zwischen den Harvesterspuren aber gut, teilweise noch etwas schlammig und in der kurzen Steigung hab ich heute 3 "Gattungen" getroffen, die alle nett waren. Dem Jogger bin ich im Matsch ausgewichen, mit 2 älteren Wandersleut einen kurzen Plausch gehalten "das geht aber schwer da hoch oder?" und was der Hundebesitzer mir zurief, hab ich leider nicht komplett verstanden, aber einfach mal zurückgegrüßt - er war allerdings nicht nur mit Hund, sondern auch mit nem Cube unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Rossert-Trail sind auch wieder die "Astleger" (damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen  ) unterwegs und zwar nicht im ersten steilen Abschnitt von der Schutzhütte bis zur ersten WAB (die ist den Astlegern wahrscheinlich zu steil  ), sondern in der nachfolgenden flowigeren Sektion.

Hab's gestern einmal freigeräumt, wird aber erfahrungsgemäß oft wiederholt zugelegt


----------



## Asrael (15. Mai 2012)

Mal ehrlich, stören euch die Stöckchen wirklich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2012)

Stöckchen stören mich nicht, aber grössere Baumteile mit Blattwerk etc., die in einem flowigen Trail mehrfach direkt hintereinander offensichtlich quer in den Weg gelegt wurden, die stören mich schon. Meistens räume ich das Zeug dann beiseite, damit ich und andere Biker den Flow beim nächsten Mal ohne lästige Unterbrechungen geniessen können. Zudem erlaube ich mir hier darauf Hinzuweisen, damit andere Biker beim Befahren der Trails vllt. etwas verstärkt Obacht geben.


----------



## neikless (16. Mai 2012)

... passt vieles auch zur Problematik im Taunus.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/In-Good-Company-A-film-2012.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2012)

Hahnenkopf/Staufen:

Habe gestern endlich mal den umgestürzten Baum im oberen Teil des Rendezvous-Platz-Trails, der auf Brust/Kopfhöhe den Trail versperrte, weggesägt.

Der Trail ist jetzt wieder bis zum dem grossen Baum, der im unteren Abschnitt quer liegt frei befahrbar. Dort bildet sich aber langsam auch eine Umfahrung


----------



## cleiende (22. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ging es auch ohne Säge. Auf der Abfahrt vom Sandplacken Richtung Landgrafenberg hat die "Stöckli-Brigade" mal wieder ihr Bestes gegeben. Es werden mittlerweile richtig häufig Stöcke über den Weg gelegt, und ich habe mittlerweile 20 Jahre auf dem MTB im Taunus hinter mir, also genug Er"fahr"ung.


----------



## bfri (23. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hahnenkopf/Staufen:
> Habe gestern endlich mal den umgestürzten Baum im oberen Teil des Rendezvous-Platz-Trails, der auf Brust/Kopfhöhe den Trail versperrte, weggesägt.



Moin, was meinst du genau? Den Trail nach dem Hahnenkopf links runter zum Rendezvous-Platz?

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Mai 2012)

Editiert: ...Danke...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2012)

bfri schrieb:


> Den Trail nach dem Hahnenkopf links runter zum Rendezvous-Platz?



Genau den meinte ich.

Aber ich würde Dich ebenfalls bitten, die Karte zu löschen.


----------



## bfri (23. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau den meinte ich.



Dann herzlichen Dank.  Den bin ich vor ca. 2 Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren. Da hatte ich den mal ausprobiert, fand die Braumkraxelei aber recht nervig und bin ihn nicht mehr gefahren. Wenn er wieder frei ist, werde ich den beizeiten mal wieder testen. Bin sonst immer nach dem Hahnenkopf rechts abgebogen und wieder hoch zum Hauptweg gefahren.



> Aber ich würde Dich ebenfalls bitten, die Karte zu löschen.


Done!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. Mai 2012)

weiss jemand was heute auf dem feldberg los war ...
haben gegen 17 uhr vom altkönig aus rauch am feldberg gesichtet aber uns wenig dabei gedacht, 
dann später auf dem feldberg ein riesen aufgebot von polizei, hubschrauber, feuerwehr ... 
steht sicher morgen was in der zeitung ?!


----------



## karsten13 (25. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> weiss jemand was heute auf dem feldberg los war ...
> haben gegen 17 uhr vom altkönig aus rauch am feldberg gesichtet aber uns wenig dabei gedacht,
> dann später auf dem feldberg ein riesen aufgebot von polizei, hubschrauber, feuerwehr ...
> steht sicher morgen was in der zeitung ?!



google hilft: http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/waldbrand-auf-dem-feldberg_rmn01.c.9868694.de.html

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## neikless (25. Mai 2012)

danke, hä 15.000 QM ??? vom AK sah das aus wie ein großes Lagerfeuer ...
und man konnte es deutlich lokalisieren, was sich später vor ort bestätigte naja mal abwarten was man noch so liest.

Ein lokaler Mountainbiker der das Gebiet kennt wäre sicher billiger gewesen um den Weg zu weisen, aber so hatten eben die Jungs mal ihren Spaß ! Sicher hat der Forst versucht unerwünschte trails abzufackeln ...


----------



## wartool (26. Mai 2012)

http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/der-berg-ruft-ndash-um-hilfe_rmn01.c.9868790.de.html

auch wieder nette Presse... nen Großteil derSchläge bekommenw ieder die bösen biker.... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Asrael (26. Mai 2012)

Die üblen Downhiller stören wieder die armen Wanderer. unglaublich dieser Schwachsinn!
Vor allem wenn ich so einen sinnbefreiten Müll wie mit dem rettenden Sprung zur Seite lese möchte ich mich übergeben, direkt vor die Füße dieser Möchtegern Bild-Redakteure!

Gab es denn überhaupt einen einzigen dokumentierten Zusammenstoß zwischen einem Wanderer und einem Mountainbiker?
Ich bezweifle das ehrlich gesagt.

In diesem Sinne, mich sieht man heute in Stromberg!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. Mai 2012)

Ich war letztes WE bei euch im Taunus am Feldberg und da war richtig was los.
Viele Biker, geniale Trails, nette Wanderer ... . Ich dachte mir, wie schön, dass wir in unserer Region auch unseren Spaß in und mit der Natur finden. 
Meingott, in den Alpen bauen sie brachiale Liftanlgen die 10.000de  Sportler auf die Berge hieven. 
Sollen wir die ganze Woche arbeiten und am WE in der Wohnung hocken ?
Ja, ich denke das hätten die Politiker gerne. Wäre schön wenn sich hier mal einer äußern würde.
Also ich komme wieder zum FB (wenn ich darf),  mir hats gefallen


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Mai 2012)

Dieser Möchtegern Redakteur hat ehrlich gesagt 'nen Knall. Da kann man wirklich nicht genug essen, wie man :kotz:möchte.


----------



## DBate (27. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Dieser Möchtegern Redakteur hat ehrlich gesagt 'nen Knall. Da kann man wirklich nicht genug essen, wie man :kotz:möchte.



Wundert's? Mich nicht. In der Frankfurter Neuen Presse und den angeschlossenen Blättern habe ich noch nie einen wirklich objektiven Artikel zu der Thematik gelesen. 'Mountainbiker-Bashing' scheint dort das Redaktionsmotto zu sein.

Back to topic...


----------



## hottube (27. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Dieser Möchtegern Redakteur hat ehrlich gesagt 'nen Knall. Da kann man wirklich nicht genug essen, wie man :kotz:möchte.




nee kein Möchtegern-Redakteur - das ist typische Lobbyarbeit!

Mit Phrasen, Halbwahrheiten und Stammtischargumenten wird hier "Stimmung" gemacht. 

hilft nur solche Artikel sachlich zu Kommentieren - nicht hier im Forum - sondern Leserbriefe, Richtigstellungen und Kommentare direkt bei den Veröffentlichungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (27. Mai 2012)

Für mich klingt das nach einem Auftragsartikel zum Thema "Die Bösen Mountainbiker und Motorradfahrer am Feldberg". Aus dieser Sicht super Arbeit. Aber ansonsten, was wollen sie erreichen? Dass alle anderen auch noch den Feldberg meiden, weil sie nur schlechtes vom Feldberg gelesen haben? Na dann ist das Ziel ja erreicht. Am besten großräumig einzäunen und zum Sperrbezirk erklären. Dann aber bitte nicht beschwerden, dass der Wanderer und Touristenumsatz woanders gemacht wird. 

Unverständlich!


----------



## hottube (27. Mai 2012)

unverständlich?

es geht darum eine Mehrheit für eine Gesetzesvorlage gegen eine inzwischen große Gruppe von Waldbesuchern - wir Mountenbiker - zu gewinnen. 

Dazu muss die Meinung der Großen Masse der Bevölkerung manipuliert werden. Die meisten Hessen werden weder Biken noch Wandern - aber Zeitung lesen.
Mit Aufklärung haben solche Artikel nichts zu tun. Andererseits scheinen sich immer mehr Menschen für Dinge und deren Hintergründe zu Interessieren und sind bereit diese zu hinterfragen. Interessanterweise sind sachliche und argumentativ gestaltete Artikel nachhaltiger.

Für uns heißt es sachlich, Kompetent und wertschätzend aufzutreten.


----------



## xtccc (27. Mai 2012)

was wird denn so ein artikel wohl kosten ?


----------



## hottube (27. Mai 2012)

Kosten?

Die Pressemeldung macht halt Arbeit. Zitatsammlung, Referenzen. So geschrieben, dass der Journalist mit wenig Aufwand einen Artikel daraus machen kann, Bezahlt wird der von der Zeitung für den Artikel - bei den kleinen Blättern ziemlich wenig. Wenn Bilder mit veröffentlicht werden etwas mehr.


----------



## Meister Alex (28. Mai 2012)

@ xtccc: Den ein oder anderen Redakteur bekommt man glaube ich aufgrund dieses Artikes, plump und wenig subtil also offensichtliche Meinungsmache, bestimmt schon für ein nettes Abendessen. Teurer dürfte da schon der Ressortleiter werden. Natürlich hilft hier die ein oder andere großflächige Anzeige... Mit seriösem Journalismus hat das wenig zu tun. 
Ich bin mal gespannt wann unsere Interessensvertreter den offensiven Weg über Print und elektronische Medien anfangen zu gehen. TV Formate in Hessen gibt es ja genügend. "deFacto" vom hr wäre mit Sicherheit an diesem durchaus komplexen Thema interessiert, Flyer sind ja gut und schön aber sie erreichen die unbeteiligte, überwiegende Masse halt nicht. Und die muss halt auf dieses Thema aufmerksam gemacht werden die zweirädrigen Nutzer des Taunusgebiets kennen die Sachlage glaube ich genügend.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Mai 2012)

Mal kurz zu einem anderen Thema:

Heute, _zw. 14.30 - 15.00 Uhr_, war ein Großaufgebot an Einsatzfahrzeugen der Bergwacht und sämtlicher Rettungsdienste, teils auch Zivil-Fahrzeuge mit Blaulicht,  am Fuchstanz vertreten. Die irrten planlos und hektisch auf dem Platz zwischen den beiden Gaststätten herum und sind dann auf den Weg Richtung Altkönig abgedüst. 

Weiß jemand was genaues??  
Hoffe es ist nicht wieder was ernstes!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, war wohl ein Sturz direkt auf nem Ringwall am altkönig.
Als wir dran vorbei gekommen sind war die Rettungsaktion in vollem Gange und sah nicht ganz so dramatisch aus wie es anscheinend auf dem Fuchstanz aussah.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Mai 2012)

Ah, okay...   Dann ist´s ja gut.


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ja, war wohl ein Sturz direkt auf nem Ringwall am altkönig.



dem gestürzten (ob biker oder wanderer) auf jeden fall gute besserung 

aber wahrscheinlich gibt das aber kanonenfutter gegen uns biker, es sei denn ein stöckchenleger oder harvester wären für den sturz verantwortlich 
ringwall und biker kommt leider ganz schlecht ...


----------



## tomtomba (29. Mai 2012)

war live dabei und hab den Rettungsdienst gerufen..
die Lady war alleine!! unterwegs und ist am oberen Ringwall äußerst unsanft abgestiegen. 
Das Knie war ordentlich geprellt und die Dame konnte weder auftreten noch aufstehen. 
Wir haben sie dann ein Stück runtergetragen auf ein kleines Stück Wiese und von dort die Rettung gerufen. 
Der Kerl auf der 112 von der Leitstelle Hochtaunus wußte noch nicht mal daß an der Hohemark ein Quad stationiert ist. (das hab ich ihm dann erklärt, er solle das Quad von der Hohemark schicken.) Das ist ziemlich wendig. Das kam dann von unten an den Ringwall ran und die Sanis mußten die Lady max 10 Meter tragen und dann ab auf den Hänger der am Quad hing..war sicher ne schöne Schaukelei....
Dem Quadfahrer wie auch den anderen Sanis (u.a. der Feuerwehr Kronberg die mit nem Mercedes G da oben waren) war das völlig egal, daß man da eigentlich nicht radeln darf, das war zu keiner Zeit Thema. 

Auf einmal waren dann alle weg und wir standen mit dem Radel der Lady da rum...
Hab jetzt ein schönes seeehr leichtes Rocky Vertex in der Garage hängen,,,passt sogar  

Aber die Lady hat abends noch angerufen und gemeldet...nur eine starke Prellung im Knie und Verdacht auf einen Meniskusschaden. Also nix wovon man stirbt, sie ist auch gestern noch aus dem KH entlassen worden und holt die Tage ihr Radel ab. 

Aber das Thema Ringwall ist halt immer präsent..Eigentlich fahre ich da max 1-2 mal im Jahr und wenn dann im Sommer abends auf ner Feierabendrunde....gestern haben wir da eher nicht nachgedacht und als die Lady da lag, war das auch mein erster Gedanke...******* und gerade hier darf man eigentlich nicht fahren...

Was mich aber auch sehr verwundert hat. Wir waren ne knappe Stunde da oben zugange und in der Zeit ist da nicht nur 1 Biker runter....das war eher Autobahn...

Vielleicht sollte man in eigenem Interesse in Zukunft den Ringwall einfach meiden..
So long
Tom


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema Zukunft darf ich mal verweisen... >>

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575858

Weiß nicht obs schonmal gepostet wurde...

Grüße Jan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2012)

Obacht: Auf dem Mannstein-Trail hat der ganz grosse Stöckchenleger von oben ein ganz dickes Stöckchen auf den Trail geworfen 

Säge ist schon eingepackt. Wird morgen beseitigt.


----------



## bfri (30. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Säge ist schon eingepackt. Wird morgen beseitigt.


Super, Danke!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Obacht: Auf dem Mannstein-Trail hat der ganz grosse Stöckchenleger von oben ein ganz dickes Stöckchen auf den Trail geworfen
> 
> Säge ist schon eingepackt. Wird morgen beseitigt.



 Done!


----------



## Forest (30. Mai 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es auch ohne Säge. Auf der Abfahrt vom Sandplacken Richtung Landgrafenberg hat die "Stöckli-Brigade" mal wieder ihr Bestes gegeben. Es werden mittlerweile richtig häufig Stöcke über den Weg gelegt, und ich habe mittlerweile 20 Jahre auf dem MTB im Taunus hinter mir, also genug Er"fahr"ung.



Wo ist denn der "Landgrafenberg"?
Richtung Limesweg (Saalburg) od. mehr Richtung "Japanerweg" (roter Punkt auf weiß  ), also Richtung HoheMark?

Dank&Gruß

Forest


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Juni 2012)

Äh, ich weiß nicht wie der Trail hast, aber wenn man von der Hohemark über die Brücke Richtung Goldgrube fährt, und dann wieder nach links in den Wald abbiegt, ne ganze Weile dem Weg folgt und dann in den steilen Trail rechts hochwärts abbiegt... der ist mal wieder völlig zugelegt. Und nicht nur ein paar Stöckchen, sondern meterweise Äste und Bäume, bestimmt über ein 30m langes Wegstück. Hat ja nicht gereicht da mit dem Harvester durchzufahren  jetzt isser ganz zu. Es gibt schon ein paar Wege drumrum, aber das lohnt nicht. Wer ne Säge hat, kann sich ja mal ab und zu beteiligen.. ich hab nur Material für bis 10cm Astdurchmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Juni 2012)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> .... Es gibt schon ein paar Wege drumrum, ....



Das war ja ganz im Sinne des Stöckchenlegers alles im Sinne des Waldes


----------



## Asrael (1. Juni 2012)

Hi IBCler

Unter https://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649 findet ihr alle News der DIMB zur Novellierung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes und werdet über anstehende Aktionen und Petitionen informiert.

Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt zählt hier jede Stimme, also bitte alle auf gefällt mir klicken und SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Juni 2012)

Mal die etwas unkonventionelle Art der Bildübertragung, aber da ich mein Handykabel nicht da habe, mit der Digitalknipse vom Handydisplay abfotografiert

Vom Staufen runter Richtung Gundelhard auf der Waldautobahn liegt ein Baum quer...aber naturgewollt. Erst Staufen den einen Kilometer gradeaus bis die Kreuzung rechts Richtung Eppstein, links Richtung Gundelhard kommt. Nach wenigen Metern, aber nach einer Geraden gut einsehbar liegt der Baum....





Umtragung schwierig, da durch Brennesseln, aber mittendurch geht auch
Im weiteren Verlauf der Waldlehrpfad Richtung Schwimmbad hat auch im unteren Teil einen Baum querliegen, leider nicht so gut einsehbar und vermutlich von Menschenhand


----------



## -mats- (6. Juni 2012)

Der ist doch inzwischen weggeräumt, oder ich meine einen anderen ...

Edit: okay ich meinte einen anderen der in der Nähe rumlag  sah lustigerweise fast gleich aus ...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Juni 2012)

also das war gestern um ca. 17.00...aber da er auf ner "Hauptstraße" liegt, dürfte er schnell entfernt werden/worden sein....

Grob geschätzt würde ich sagen:

50.132794,8.424604


----------



## Xah88 (6. Juni 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Grob geschätzt würde ich sagen:
> 50.132794,8.424604


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Juni 2012)

schon gesucht in google maps?


----------



## Xah88 (10. Juni 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21646/h

ein Flashmob wie in Dresden wäre sicher auch eine lustige Idee, um etwas Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren und Spaß macht es sowieso (bis auf man packt sich hin wie der Typ bei 5:15 ^^)


----------



## Tim777 (16. Juni 2012)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der DH-Strecke am FB (die runter zur "Applauskurve") mittlerweile aus. Kann man nach dem Harvester-Übergriff da wieder fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (16. Juni 2012)

oberer teil ja, unten ist noch etwas aufräumarbeit zu leisten...


----------



## Tim777 (17. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Info. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es demnächst zeitlich mal hinzukommen.


----------



## MtB-Manu (17. Juni 2012)

Naja schon ein bisschen mehr Aufräumarbeiten, vor 1 Woche lagen auf der DH auf jeden fall 
2 Bäume quer


----------



## ghostbikersback (18. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Weg runter vom Herzberg liegt nach ca. 300m ein Baum quer und danach noch ein paar Stöcker. Da hat vermutlich der Forst mal wieder Aktion gezeigt...


----------



## -mats- (18. Juni 2012)

Ich weiss hier darf man ja keine Karten posten ... gibts denn sonst eine Möglichkeit zu erfahren, welche Strecken ihr hier konkret meint? Nichtmal wegen der Hindernisse, ich bin auf der Suche nach Neuem ...


----------



## Taunide (18. Juni 2012)

Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2012)

-mats- schrieb:


> ... gibts denn sonst eine Möglichkeit zu erfahren, welche Strecken ihr hier konkret meint?



Natürlich hilft man sich hier immer gerne gegenseitig weiter, aber bei solchen Themen eben nicht öffentlich im Forum, sondern z.b. per PN 

Offtopic: Ich warte immer noch auf die nächste Abstimmung zum Thema "Wegsägen oder Drüberbauen?"


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juni 2012)

Und auch per PN bitte mit Vorsicht, da man nie weiß, wem man schreibt....so viele Strecken wie in den letzten Wochen zerstört wurden, scheint das immer mehr System zu bekommen und die Fister, äh Förster brauchen langsam neue Strecken zum zerstören..... (und nichts gegen mats, aber einem 19-Posts Mitglied würde ich keine Übersichtskarten schicken, eher mal auf eine Tour mitnehmen)


----------



## doko (19. Juni 2012)

Ej nix hier gegen Leute mit noch wenigen Posts 
War am Samstag das zweite Mal aufm Feldberg unterwegs und war erschrocken wieviel Wald durch das Forstamt systematisch zerstört wurde. Kannte vorher nur eine andere Abfahrt und da sah alles schön naturbelassen aus. 
Naja so lange der Wald hier in Deutschland nicht mit Napalm gerodet wird (wird in Tasmanien!!! ausgeführt), darf sich der kleine Bürger wohl nicht beschweren


----------



## wusel_ffm (19. Juni 2012)

ich hab auch nicht viele Posts! würde auch vorschlagen an ner Tour teilnehmen oder halt einfach kucken wer wo im Wald rumkurvt. Auch unterwegs kann man die meisten einfach mal ansprechen und sich austauschen/dranhängen. Wenn man dann keine Uniform in Waldgrün mit hessischem Wappen anhat nehme ich auch gern den ein oder anderen noch nen Stück mit.

Nach derzeitigem Stand bin ich Freitagabend wieder im Wald. Samstag und Sonntag zwar auch aber da bin ich aber schon verplant.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2012)

Obacht beim Mitnehmen unbekannter Biker, evtl. ist es die neue Undercover-Forstpolizei


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Juni 2012)

...also immer erst einen aktuellen Arbeitsvertrag und Ausweis zeigen lassen, dann kanns mit unbekannten Bikern auf Tour gehen

Aber wenn ich der Förster wäre und einen neuen Trail im Keim ersticken wollte, würde ich es genauso machen


----------



## doko (19. Juni 2012)

Einfach am Anfang vom Trail große Bäume querlegen und unendlich viel Gestrüpp. Am besten noch mitm Harvester drüber. Da sieht es ja stellenweise wie nach nem Bombeneinschlag aus. Ob das so dienlich für den Wald ist, wage ich ja zu bezweifeln.
Ganz ehrlich. Eine legale, gut ausgebaute Strecke und keiner hätte mehr Grund sich zu beschweren. Stromberg ist da wirklich ein Vorreiter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2012)

Die Kaisertempelspitzkehren sind von gestern auf heute massiv mit totem Holz zugelegt worden. Hab's geräumt.

... und weil's so schön war, bin ich danach die geräumten Spitzkehren nochmal runter


----------



## bfri (20. Juni 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Kaisertempelspitzkehren sind von gestern auf heute massiv mit totem Holz zugelegt worden. Hab's geräumt.
> ... und weil's so schön war, bin ich danach die geräumten Spitzkehren nochmal runter



Echt? Ich dachte da sollen auch noch Wanderer lang laufen? Zumindest ist es so ausgeschildert. Naja, so sorgt man, dass die anderen Gruppen dann auch nicht mehr wieder kommen. 

Danke fürs Wegräumen. Gerne auch mal auf der Eppsteiner Seite fahren. Da koennen die Serpentinen auch noch ein bisschen ausgefahren werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2012)

bfri schrieb:


> Echt? Ich dachte da sollen auch noch Wanderer lang laufen? Zumindest ist es so ausgeschildert. Naja, so sorgt man, dass die anderen Gruppen dann auch nicht mehr wieder kommen.



Das war definitiv das Werk von Amateuren, sprich irgendwelchen Fussgängern, die sich über die Biker geärgert haben.



bfri schrieb:


> Danke fürs Wegräumen.



Gerne 



bfri schrieb:


> Gerne auch mal auf der Eppsteiner Seite fahren. Da koennen die Serpentinen auch noch ein bisschen ausgefahren werden.



Tu ich doch bereits regelmässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (21. Juni 2012)

Zu den Serpentinen auf der Eppsteiner Seite wollte ich mal etwas "SENF" beitragen. 
Ich war da die Tage endlich mal mit einer Gruppe und habe mit Erstaunen festgestellt, daß es sich um dem Bergpark der Villa Anna handelt. 

"www.bergpark-eppstein.de"

Ich bin da selbst schon zu Fuß drin gewesen. Das ist ein historisches Ensemble wozu auch der Neufville Turm gehört. Da haben Radler-finde ich-nichts drin zu suchen. 
Ich war da zum ersten und letzten Mal drin! 
Bitte denkt doch mal ein wenig nach, wenn ihr da Serpentinentraining macht, so schürt Ihr nur die Antipathien gegenüber uns bikern....
Unter dem Kaisertempel das ist ein offizieller Wanderweg, da fahre ich auch oft, da sehe ich kein Problem......

So long
Tom


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2012)

bist du dir da sicher  meinst du die sepentinen, die an dem sängertempel runtergehen ?
meines erachtens kein privatgrund, die zäune sind oberhalb der serpentinen und an der seite runter ...
dieser anspruchsvolle downhill war schon mehrmals highlight der eppsteintrails (früher taunustrails) auf der judenkopfrunde  und wäre sicher nicht für einen rennen genehmigt worden, wenn dem so wäre, wie du schreibst ...


----------



## Rampe (21. Juni 2012)

Nein die er meint sind mehr in Richtung Bahnhof, nahe an der Villa Anna eben.
Die sind aber auch nicht richtig aufregend, ziemlich laubig und wenig begangen bzw befahren und es giebt auch keinen trifftigen Grund das zu ändern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Nein die er meint sind mehr in Richtung Bahnhof, nahe an der Villa Anna eben.



Und die meinen wir halt nicht, also durchverdauter Senf 

Die Kaisertempelspitzkehren waren gestern übrigens immer noch frei und nicht erneut zugelegt.


----------



## tomtomba (22. Juni 2012)

Ich denke wir sollten das hier nicht weiter öffentlich diskutieren, das weckt nur Begehrlichkeiten...
Ich wollte einfach nur etwas an den gesunden Menschenverstand appelieren. Einfach mal nachdenken bevor man irgendwo runterfährt.....und drüber schreibt.... 

so long
Tom


----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2012)

der bergpark ist die zecken hölle war (zufuß mit hund) dort !

daher doppet vorsicht dort !


----------



## Oliver Kraiker (26. Juni 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> der bergpark ist die zecken hölle war (zufuß mit hund) dort !
> 
> daher doppet vorsicht dort !


 
Wie kann man solch einen Mist schreiben !!!! Die Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und der Stil beschränkt sich auf Vorschulniveu.
Sorry, aber das mußte jetzt sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2012)

Oliver Kraiker schrieb:


> Wie kann man solch einen Mist schreiben !!!! Die Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und der Stil beschränkt sich auf Vorschulniveu.
> Sorry, aber das mußte jetzt sein.



...wie egal das ist!


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Juni 2012)

Oliver Kraiker schrieb:


> Stil beschränkt sich auf Vorschulniveu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (26. Juni 2012)

Oliver Kraiker schrieb:


> Wie kann man solch einen Mist schreiben !!!! Die Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und der Stil beschränkt sich auf Vorschulniveu.
> Sorry, aber das mußte jetzt sein.



Und mit deiner Egopolitur haste jetzt mein Postfach zugemüllt.


----------



## MissQuax (26. Juni 2012)

Oliver Kraiker schrieb:


> Wie kann man solch einen Mist schreiben !!!! Die Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und der Stil beschränkt sich auf Vorschulniveu.
> Sorry, aber das mußte jetzt sein.



"Wie kann man solch einen Mist schreiben" ist eine Frage, da gehört ein *Fragezeichen* dahinter.

... Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und der Stil beschränk*en* sich ... (Plural!)

Nivea*u *schreibt man so!

Und zum Schluss erkläre uns doch mal diese kleine Unstimmigkeit: *Vor*schule <-> Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, Stil

Echt dumm gelaufen!


----------



## nrgmac (26. Juni 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Echt dumm gelaufen!



Ob es für sieben Beträge in 4 Jahren Gründe gibt?


----------



## akisu (27. Juni 2012)

ir seit foll vies!


----------



## -mats- (27. Juni 2012)

Ok ok, misstrauen ist verständlich, bin noch nicht so lange registriert  momentan ists bei mir zeitlich etwas chaotisch in der Woche daher wirds mit anhängen schwierig, aber ich hab so ja noch genug zu erforschen, kommt Zeit kommt Geheimtipp


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Juni 2012)

Falls Du einen "Geheimtipp" in dem von Dir angegebenen PLZ-Bereich findest, dann immer her damit...ich bin von "den Guten" und schon paar Tage länger registriert (aber natürlich nuuuur per PN )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2012)

jungs und mädels - es wird ernst, der entwurf zur novellierung des hessischen forstgesetzes liegt vor. und es ist noch schlimmer als befürchtet. grob, die wichtigesten punkte: 



> "Feste Waldwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, die von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können."





> "Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Beeinträchtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist."



genauers im open-trails bereich. aber jetzt gilt es - schreibt an die abgeordnetetn, sprecht mit andern bikern, wanderen wem auch immer ihr im wald trefft. cdu und fdp müssen kapieren, dass sie auf gegenwehr stoßen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2012)

Hier geht´s zur Unterschriftenaktion


----------



## stefston (7. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon drinnen stand:

Unsere Wandererfreunde haben auf dem Hauptweg zum Altkönig einen schönen Wall gebaut. Wenn man von oben kommt, ist er eventuell erst spät zu sehen.

Grüße
Stefan

PS: Vielleicht waren's auch die Downhiller


----------



## wartool (7. Juli 2012)

das Teil sah heute Morgen eher nach Kinderspielwall aus... aber rund um den Alten bzw im ganzen Taunus häufen sich (gefühlt) die Verbau, Wegräum- und was auch immer Aktionen...

Treffe immer sehr viel motziges Fußfolk... aber leider auhc viele von den Spaßten, die es voll cool finden mit Ihren 2.1er Dreckschlappen mit blockiertem Hinterrad abfahren zu müssen... verdammte Kacknoobs...


----------



## neikless (8. Juli 2012)

was ist den an 2.1 reifen flasch ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2012)

Die taugen gut als Dackelschneider


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2012)

Sorry, aber wenn ich so ein _sch...._ lese...


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich so ein _sch...._ lese...


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2012)

In letzter Zeit nehmen leider die zerbremsten Spuren an vielen Schlüsselstellen stark zu. Daher kann ich wartools Frustration gut verstehen. Wir haben hier einfach keine Trailbau- und Trailpflegekultur und überlassen diesen Job der Natur. Aber wenn neuerdings ein relevanter Teil der Fahrer schön das Rad blockieren lässt, kommt die Natur nicht mehr mit. Und das ganze ist dann nicht nur schlecht für den betreffenden Trail sondern auch noch super Kanonenfutter für unsere Gegner.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Juli 2012)

Was ist das für ein Land, wo der Radfahrer ein Schwerverbrecher ist? Ich irgendsonem Käseblatt diese Woche (sogar noch mit Kommentar, dass es das Waldgesetzt braucht!) war von 100000 Euro die Rede, wenn man das neue Waldgesetz - wenn es kommt - übertritt.

Der Radfahrer in diesem Autofahrer-Land ist sowieso schon immer der Dumme und wird stehts nur ein Verkehrsteilnehmer 2. Klasse sein (Im Vergleich zu Holland z.B.). Jetzt wird er noch aus dem Wald vertrieben? Ich sag Euch, was ich von den 100000 Euro lieber mache: Ich kauf mir nen Audi RS6 mit 580 PS, verkaufe meine 15 Bikes und ab geht die Luzi! Da ist sogar noch Kohle für 1000de Liter Sprit übrig...
Dann hat die Natur aber richtig gewonnen. Als neues Hobby fahre ich das Ding jedes Wochenende übern Nürburgring oder die B8 hoch und runter oder durch den Taunus und schau wer schneller ist Motorradfahrer oder RS6?  Wen kümmern die 25 Liter Sprit/100km? Damit ich dann ohne Biken dann nicht fett werde, spar ich das Geld halt am Essen ein...

So KRANK die Politik! - wegen 5 Wurzelchen, die vielleicht übern Jordan gehen? Und wenn der Trail kaputtgebremst ist...wen störts? Nur den nächsten Biker, sonst kein Schwein - weder Wildschwein, noch Wanderer. Die Wildsau macht nichts anderes als den Wald umgraben! Schonmal die Schäden angesehen?

...sorry...habe fertig, aber wenn ich das alles lese mit 100000 Euro Strafe. Wieviele "richtige" Verbrechen kann ich dafür begehen? Dafür kann ich mir das Auto sogar klauen und werde harmloser bestraft. Wie lächerlich alles...

...falsches Thema? falscher Stil? falsche Meinung? ...werd ich jetzt gesperrt im Forum? Egal - hab ja eh bald ein neues Hobby...bruuuummm bruuuummmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juli 2012)

Ich habe jetzt bei open Trailsn in FB, die Petition unterschrieben. Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## xtccc (15. Juli 2012)

..die petition an 18.000 weitere leute weiterleiten


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Juli 2012)

Ich mache erst mal bei uns hier den Trail sauber,mit nem Freischneider,freud sich Bike & Hund .
der so genannten Wolfsweg, hochzus,zum Hardtbergturm !!
Ist ja nicht mehr anzusehen !!!
(ob man das darf--määhhhhh)


----------



## rocky-ritzel (15. Juli 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich mache erst mal bei uns hier den Trail sauber,mit nem Freischneider,freud sich Bike & Hund .
> der so genannten Wolfsweg, hochzus,zum Hardtbergturm !!
> Ist ja nicht mehr anzusehen !!!
> (ob man das darf--määhhhhh)



Gude Stefan, Du hast hiermit die offizielle Erlaubnis, denn Du machst was gutes für Andere und das kommt zu Dir zurück...

Und dann musst Du mir diesen Wolfsweg auch mal zeigen, ja...


Tom der Urfreerider

--


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Juli 2012)

rocky-ritzel schrieb:


> Gude Stefan, Du hast hiermit die offizielle Erlaubnis, denn Du machst was gutes für Andere und das kommt zu Dir zurück...
> 
> Und dann musst Du mir diesen Wolfsweg auch mal zeigen, ja...
> 
> ...


 Hmm 
ist eigendlich ganz einfach !?
Mammolshain paralel zum Ochsenweg/Sportplatz
Anfang von der rallyebahn 
Nur im momend ----AUA Autsch Au !! :-(((


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Juli 2012)

Und das soll mal geschichte sein 
besser ist das !?
Ohh du schöner Taunus


----------



## wusel_ffm (16. Juli 2012)

Geiles Video das muss man euch lassen gefällt mir, schöne Stimmung die Trails auch. Die Frage ist obs bei der derzeitigen Diskussion ums Forstrecht sinnvoll ist bei stehendem Hinterrad um die Ecke zu schliddern und das bei Nässe und das auf Wegen welche zum Teil am Rande dessen sind was als fester Weg durchgeht, zumal  zum Teil die Wege auch relativ neueren Datums sind. So ist  zumindest meine Einschätzung.

Das Video so schön es auch ist, könnte willkommene Munition sein für die Gegenseite.


----------



## ghostbikersback (16. Juli 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Und das soll mal geschichte sein
> Ohh du schöner Taunus



In letzter Zeit mal Zeitung gelesen? 

Ich frage mich immer warum dieses Zeug im Internet landen muss, habt Ihr keine Freunde???


----------



## ghostbikersback (16. Juli 2012)

Im Metzgerpfad (Ri. Hessenpark) ist im oberen Teil (Kreuzung mit Forstweg) eine sehr tiefe Rinne - die kann derzeit nur schiebend oder seeehr langsam passiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Juli 2012)

...kann man seinen Namen aus der Petition auch wieder streichen?

Ironiemodus an: Tolles Video!!! - Ironiemodus aus


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2012)

finde ich jetzt aber auch genauso falsch, als mtb-ler auf superweiße weste zu machen. es gibt nun mal eine hand voll wege, die wollen und sollen so befahren werden. 

leute, seid auch mal ehrlich zu euch! wir fahren natürlich auch so, wenn es der weg so vorgibt. wie sind denn die wegenetze in den wäldern überhaupt entstanden? was waren denn ursprünglich deren funktion? ganz klar: menschen, tier und fracht auf dem kürzesten weg von tal zu tal oder ort zu ort zu bringen.

wir wissen doch alle, wie alt diese waldwegenetze sind und aufgrund welchen zwecken diese über die jahrhunderte entstanden sind. fakt ist: jeder einzelne pfad wurde von tier und mensch künstlich erschaffen.

und diese bestehenden wegenetze, egal ob als breiter weg oder als schmaler pfad, nutzen auch wir heute zum beiken. klar kann es vorkommen, dass wir einen bestehenden weg eventuell durch entsprechende nutzung verbreitern. aber wir schaffen kaum neue wege.

WIR FAHREN ZU 99% AUF BEREITS BESTEHENDEN WEGEN! und von diesen, schon vorhandenen wegen bieten sich eben auch eine handvoll an, so befahren zu werden. DAS IST UNSER SPORT, EINE FACETTE UNSERES WESENS.

trotzdem gibt es mittlerweile im wald mehr harvesterspuren, als bikespuren. darüber sollten sich alle aufregen. nicht über das obige video.

WARUM ALSO LÜGEN? JA! ES GIBT EIN PAAR PFADE, DIE WERDEN GENAUSO GEFAHREN. aber der wald ist so riesig, da fallen diese paar spuren nicht ins gewicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Und das soll mal geschichte sein
> Enduro Ride im Taunus, Freshmac und das Schaf      - YouTube
> Ohh du schöner Taunus



Ohne Mist, das Video ist toll gefilmt, gute Musikauswahl und gute Fahrtechnik. *Hut ab! Gefällt!* 

Trotzdem kann ich auch die beiden Kommentare unten verstehen und nachvollziehen.





wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Geiles Video das muss man euch lassen gefällt mir, schöne Stimmung die Trails auch. Die Frage ist obs bei der derzeitigen Diskussion ums Forstrecht sinnvoll ist bei stehendem Hinterrad um die Ecke zu schliddern und das bei Nässe und das auf Wegen welche zum Teil am Rande dessen sind was als fester Weg durchgeht, zumal  zum Teil die Wege auch relativ neueren Datums sind. So ist  zumindest meine Einschätzung.
> 
> Das Video so schön es auch ist, könnte willkommene Munition sein für die Gegenseite.





ghostbikersback schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit mal die Zeitung gelesen?
> 
> Ich frage mich immer warum dieses Zeug im Internet landen muss, habt Ihr keine Freunde???



-----------------------


Wir sind aber auch alle ein kriminelles Verbrechervolk. Mensch, Mensch, Mensch...     
Im nächsten Leben mache ich meinen Lappen und rase mit dem Motorrad, _ghostridermäßig_,  permanent durch die Applauskurve, Hohe Mark hoch und runter. Danach gehe ich dann total dehydriert in den Rewe ein paar Büchsen Bier klauen und fahre besoffen nach Hause...    

So gibt´s weniger Probleme, falls man erwischt wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...kann man seinen Namen aus der Petition auch wieder streichen?



Ja das geht - In der Bestätigungs-Mail war eine Anleitung und ein Link dazu.


----------



## wusel_ffm (16. Juli 2012)

Was ich meine ist: Ich versuche nicht jede Spur runter zu düsen nur weil sie da ist, sondern kuck mir meiner Meinung nach genau an wie der Weg aussieht, ob er schon ne Weile existiert oder vor kurzem angelegt wurde. Inwieweit speziell Erosionsgefahr besteht etc. Kann natürlich sein das er oben gut aussieht und unten nicht mehr und dann weiss ich beim nächsten mal (Lerneffekt der war wohl nicht zum biken gedacht). Meistens fährt man ja eh die gleichen Wege von denen man weiss das die Okay sind.

Ich vermute Klein-Holgi das ich nicht andere Wege fahre als du. Bis letzten Winter auf nem 65mm Hardtail unterwegs. Wie ich auch selbst geschrieben hab erscheint es nach meinem Verständnis von Wegen zweifelhaft das die Wege im Video alle als fester Weg durchgehen. Ergo stehe ich hier dem Video kritisch gegenüber. Ich finds aber von den Aufnahmen besser gemacht als der übliche Rest zumal auf mehreren Ebenen Können gezeigt wurde! Eventuell nutzen die beiden ihre Fähigkeiten um schöne Videos ohne das rumrutschen auf nassen Brocken am Altkönig zu generieren.

Die Fahrtechnik könnte an einigen stellen noch etwas besser sein siehe das erwähnte stehende Hinterrad in der Kurve. Mindestens an einer Stelle unnötig und just for show. War aber definitiv auch nicht schlecht da gibt es schlimmere. 

Wie X-rossi auch anmerkt gibt es diese nicht festen Wege, die dann manchmal zu festen werden und ich sehe es als FAKT an das nicht jeder von diesen Wegen ablassen wird nur weil die Community zu 98% dagegen ist bzw. eventuell stärker bestraft wird vom HMUELV. Meiner Erfahrung bei mir selbst und anderen ist aber, dass wenn es was positives an ner Sache abzugewinnen gibt, die Kritik besser geschluckt wird und dann häufiger umgesetzt. 

Ganz generell ist es halt ungeschickt derzeit mit nem solchen Video noch zusätzlich verschiedenen ans Bein zu pissen. Das fängt bei der Mehrheitsgesellschaft der MTbler (zu der ich glaube mich selbst zu zählen) an und geht bis zum Forst/HMUELV. 

So und jetzt nutz ich das es halbwegs trocken ist


----------



## wartool (16. Juli 2012)

Ich muss sagen obwohl das Video ganz nett ist.. die Fahrweise ist es nicht.
Mir kommt echt die Galle hoch, wenn ich das rumgerutsche sehe.. nen kleinen Ticken langsamer den Bogenschießplatz runter.. und schwupps... gehts mit deutlich weniger Spuren... Und nur zur Info.. es gab schon Leute, die Ihre Videos teuer zahlen mussten, auf denen zu sehen war, dass sie im NSG (Lichtung am Alten) über die Wiesse bzw den Trail dort fuhren und das ins Internet stellten ;-)

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn Ihr schneler die schönen Trails abreiten wollt (was nunmal nicht ohne Spuren geht.. soviel ist klar..) dann ab in nen Bikepark mit Euch... Alleine die Entwicklung des Bogenschiessplatzes im letzen halben Jahr zeigt das deutlich...

Die Kicker oben am Lindenberg finden bestimmt auch Anklang.. ebensp wie die neu gebastelten im oberen Teil der DH am Feldi.. ich frage mich, wie frech man sein muss, dem Forst Holz zu klauen, auf Maß zu sägen und dann Kicker draus zu bauen *kotz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (16. Juli 2012)

Oje 
´manchen ' wollen mich ...der "Feind" schaut zu ... !?
aber warm den nicht ?
Der Wald ist da und die Trail's auch !
Nun ja hier und da ein bisschl "schlecht" gerutscht ,
Ist es nicht an der Zeit einen Bikepark zu gründen,im Taunus !?!?=
Ansonststen meine Freunde   "Love the Ride"


----------



## nrgmac (16. Juli 2012)

Dann gründe mal....


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Juli 2012)

hier liegt ja der Hase ,,,,,,,, :-(


----------



## nrgmac (16. Juli 2012)

Kannst ja mal die Puttrich anrufen und ganz lieb fragen... 
Sollte ja nach Ihren Aussagen in Rundfunk und Presse gar kein Problem sein.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Juli 2012)

_Ich glaube,Ich schieße den Hasen Lieber ._


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2012)

Bin heute aus Richtung Emminghaushütte den Grünen Balken hoch. Habe während des Uphills durch Zufall auf dem steileren Schotterabschnitt eine senkrecht in den Boden gesteckte grössere Glasscherbe entdeckt 

Ich habe dann bis oben auf Weitere geachtet, aber nichts mehr entdeckt - Trotzdem Obacht! 

Die WM (verwende aus offensichtlichen Gründen bewusst die Abkürzung, die Insider sollten aber wissen, was gemeint ist) wurde im unteren Abschnitt total zugelegt. Rein zufällig hatte ich am HR einen Platten als ich unten angekommen war - Also ebenfalls Obacht!


----------



## powderJO (21. Juli 2012)

donnerstag und freitag waren mitarbeiter des forsts massiv unterwegs im feldberg- altkönig gebiet. bin fast an allen abzweigen zu trails auf einen gestoßen - fast alle hatten ihre karren mitten im wald stehen. wahrscheinlich wollten sie testen, wo ein zweispuriges kfz noch hinpasst ... angehalten wurde ich nicht, war allerdings auch immer relativ schnell unterwegs und die begegnung war so ziemlich kurz.


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin heute aus Richtung Emminghaushütte den Grünen Balken hoch. Habe während des Uphills durch Zufall auf dem steileren Schotterabschnitt eine senkrecht in den Boden gesteckte grössere Glasscherbe entdeckt



Leute tut uns bitte den Gefallen und dokumentiert "Bikerfallen" mit Foto, Datum und Uhrzeit, genauer Location, Beschreibung evtl. Schäden sowie Angabe von Zeugen, falls Ihr nicht alleine wart. Das gleiche gilt in Bezug auf Konflikte der etwas heftigeren Art mit Personen, die sich ohne sich als Amtsträger auszuweisen, als "Hilfssheriff" betätigen. 

Ggf. können wir das seitens der DIMB noch einmal irgendwann gebrauchen und werden Euch dann bitten, uns das zuzusenden. Selbstverständlich würden wir das dann vorab rechtlich prüfen und vor einer Weitergabe an die Öffentlichkeit anonymisieren, so dass niemand mit Konsequenzen rechnen müsste - außer den "Fallenstellern" und "Hilfssheriffs".


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Juli 2012)

Können wir auch unbelehrbare schwarze Bikerschafe denunzieren?
Ich habe heute leider einen erwachsenen Menschen kennengelernt, der für die ******** die uns bevorsteht mitverantwortlich ist. Ballert vor mir ungebremst an Wanderern vorbei und schreit sich teilweise den Weg frei. Ich bin tierisch sauer und peinlich berührt mit Schrittempo, wie ich das immer tue, an den Wanderern vorbei und habe mich teilweise für den Vordermann entschuldigt. Die Gesichter der Wanderer und die mir bisher völlig unbekannten Fluchtpositionen (die standen so weit Weg vom Trail wie ich das noch nie gesehen habe, die müssen richtig Angst vor ihm gekriegt haben) waren eindeutig. Diese Leute haben diesen Menschen gerade gehasst, und ich als folgender habs hoffentlich wieder ein wenig gerade gebogen...

Weiter unten darauf angesprochen zeigte der betreffende Biker keinerlei, also null Verständnis. "Geht schon, das ist eine Abfahrtsstrecke!" Kein Scheiss, das war die Antwort.
Hier war leider kein Unwissen schuldig an der Misere sondern schlichte arrogante Rücksichtslosigkeit. Ich rede hier übrigens von einem Familienvater im gesetzten Alter. Und fahrtechnisch war er tiptop, keinerlei blockierte Reifen oder sowas.

Mit Feinden dieser Art habe ihr ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Asrael (22. Juli 2012)

Darf man fragen um welche Art weg es sich gehandelt hat? 
Wenn er um Wanderer herum gefahren ist gehe ich davon aus, dass es kein singletrail, sondern etwas breiteres war.
Kannst du die ca. Breite schätzen und die Bodenbeschaffenheit mal beschreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juli 2012)

Ar$schkrampen gibt es überall . Find ich super, dass Du mit den Wanderer gesprochen hast .


----------



## nrgmac (22. Juli 2012)

Ist wahrscheinlich die selbe AK, die mir fast jeden morgen am Homburger Kreuz in die Karre fährt. Auffahrt drauf, Lichthupe an und ab über 4 Spuren ganz nach links.....


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Juli 2012)

Naja, unsere "Singletrails" sind ja oft genug zu breit für die enge Definition, aber bei herumliegendem Geröll, dass bei flotter Abfahrt regelmäßig lautstark an den Rahmen knallt, halte ich schnelle vorbeifahrten an Wanderern für schlicht unverantwortlich. Selbst wenn keine Verletzung droht und ein Meter Sicherheitsabstand vorhanden ist - allein der psychologische Schaden eines vorbeirasenden MTBs mit hinterherfliegenden Steinen ist schon beachtlich. 
Da muss man jetzt auch nicht weiter über Details reden. Unabhängig von den genauen Umständen ist dieses Verhalten grob falsch.


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juli 2012)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> "Geht schon, das ist eine Abfahrtsstrecke!" Kein Scheiss, das war die Antwort.


In ein paar Jahren: "Pech gehabt, 50 Euro, das ist eine Wanderstrecke, kein Scheiss..."

Irgendwie passend dazu: ich war letzten Sonntag auf Feldwegen unterwegs, und habe dabei eine Landstraße überhquert; Ich brav vom Bike abgestiegen, um schnell zu Fuss rüber zu kommen. Kaum sass ich auf der anderen Seite auf dem Bike, da donnert mit Tempo 150-180Km/h ein Motorrad an mir vorbei!!! Tsja, "...geht schon, ist eine Rennstrecke!" 

Manchmal hängt dein Leben von anderen ab...


----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2012)

immerhin es wir geredet, gedacht und das kann für uns nur gut sein !
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rubriken/nachrichten/indexhessen34938.jsp?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45503967


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Juli 2012)

ein Licht ....im Tunnel !!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Juli 2012)

Es ist so wunderbar amüsant Politik live zu beobachten. Wenn man mal wie in diesem Fall Einblick "hinter die Kulissen" hat und sieht was und wie verdreht das dann an der Öffentlichkeit ankommt... einmalige und wichtige Erfahrungen.
Stark finde ich ja, das CDU & Ministerium immer noch felsenfest behaupten, dass das neue Gesetz ja gerade erst den rechtlichen Rahmen und die Chancen gibt, um MTB-Sport legal und im Einverständnis mit den Bikern zu regeln. Das ist so dreist zurechtgelogen, dass ich die Balken schon brechen höre.

Aber wie soll man das "von außen" erkennen können? Einen so tiefen Einblick in die jahrelangen Querelen und die taktischen Tricks (um nicht zu sagen: Verarschungen) der verantwortlichen Beamten haben einfach nur die enger im Thema involvierten.


----------



## x-rossi (25. Juli 2012)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Können wir auch unbelehrbare schwarze Bikerschafe denunzieren?
> Ich habe heute leider einen erwachsenen Menschen kennengelernt, der für die ******** die uns bevorsteht mitverantwortlich ist. Ballert vor mir ungebremst an Wanderern vorbei ...


so nach dem motto: wer frei von schuld ist, der werfe den ersten stein? ... wunderbar!  

würdest du mir gegenüber aussagen, dass du - in einer weiter zurück liegenden zeit, als noch weit und breit keine rede war vom konflikt zwischen wanderern und beikern - kein einziges mal genauso gefahren bist, was du da oben jetzt einem anderen vorwirfst? und jetzt überlege dir genau, was du antwortest! wir waren eine lange zeit zusammen unterwegs gewesen. unter uns beiden: weiße westen stehen nicht jedem.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Weiter unten darauf angesprochen zeigte der betreffende Biker keinerlei, also null Verständnis. "Geht schon, das ist eine Abfahrtsstrecke!" Kein Scheiss, das war die Antwort.


hast du ihn auf seine fahrweise angesprochen?

oder ihn über die gesetzesnovelle und die petition informiert?


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juli 2012)

UND hier das Contra !!
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/wem-gehoert-der-taunus_rmn01.c.10015308.de.html


http://cl.jroo.me/z3/F/L/F/d/a.aaa-New-way-to-ride-a-bike-safel.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wusel_ffm (25. Juli 2012)

Hi 

Also auf dem Mannsteintrail war heute nen etwa ein Meter hoher Haufen Holz aus massiven Stämmen zusammengelegt. Lag alles kurz vor dem ersten Querweg aufgetürmt nach Art spanischer Reiter mit den weniger morschen Stämmen zu oberst. Vermute das ich die Hersteller sogar oben auf dem Mannstein getroffen hab. Könnte daher sein das die Falle auch wieder aufgebaut wurde. Aber auf jeden Fall auch Augen auf bei den anderen Trails in der Umgebung.

Grüsse

Christian


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Juli 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> so nach dem motto: wer frei von schuld ist, der werfe den ersten stein? ... wunderbar!



Mein Vorschlag zur Denunziation ist natürlich sarkastisch gemeint. So weit lasse ich mich nicht im Traum hinab.



x-rossi schrieb:


> würdest du mir gegenüber aussagen, dass du - in einer weiter zurück liegenden zeit, als noch weit und breit keine rede war vom konflikt zwischen wanderern und beikern - kein einziges mal genauso gefahren bist, was du da oben jetzt einem anderen vorwirfst? und jetzt überlege dir genau, was du antwortest! wir waren eine lange zeit zusammen unterwegs gewesen. unter uns beiden: weiße westen stehen nicht jedem.


Weiße Westen stehen niemandem. Und nein, ich bin mir sicher, dass ich nie ohne deutlich abzubremsen an Wanderern nen Meter vorbeigerast bin. Ich bremse heute aber stärker ab als früher - strikt Schrittgeschwindigkeit.

Aber mit 30-40 Sachen im Geröllfeld an Wanderern (mit Kindern + alten Menschen) vorbei - sicherlich nicht. 

Mal davon abgesehen gibt es Selbstüberschätzung und Fehlverhalten in *Einzelfällen*. Vielleicht sollte ich mein Wut-Posting von damals nochmal erläutern: Ich habe an diesem Tag das erste Mal einen Biker kennengelernt, der charakterlich einfach unfassbar verdorben ist. Fährt seit Jahrzehnten, fährt besser als die meisten, und die Wanderer sind ihm einfach scheiss-egal. In dem Posting gings mir nicht darum, die Fehltritte die jedem passieren/passiert sind zu kritisieren. Sondern um bewusstes Fehlverhalten ohne Einsicht.




x-rossi schrieb:


> hast du ihn auf seine fahrweise angesprochen?


Ja, seine Antwort war: "Das geht schon, das ist ne Abfahrtsstrecke". 



x-rossi schrieb:


> oder ihn über die gesetzesnovelle und die petition informiert?


 Nicht nötig, da bereits informiert.


----------



## DBate (25. Juli 2012)

wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall auch Augen auf bei den anderen Trails in der Umgebung.



Stimmt. Am Ende des Victoriatrails lagen gestern auch eine Menge kleinere Stämme und Stöcke... Also, Obacht auf den Trails!


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juli 2012)

DBate schrieb:


> Stimmt. Am Ende des Victoriatrails lagen gestern auch eine Menge kleinere Stämme und Stöcke... Also, Obacht auf den Trails!


die liegen da immer, mal mehr,mal weniger


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2012)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Und nein, ich bin mir sicher, dass ich nie ohne deutlich abzubremsen an Wanderern nen Meter vorbeigerast bin.





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Aber mit 30-40 Sachen im Geröllfeld an Wanderern (mit Kindern + alten Menschen) vorbei - sicherlich nicht.


du möchtest damit also zum ausdruck bringen, dass 20-30 sachen in 2 metern entfernung entspannter waren für wandernde waldbesucher?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juli 2012)

Wieder einer eine Benachrichtigung für neue Beiträge  -  wieder nix wichtiges.. *gähn*

Vielleicht sollten wir den Threat umbenennen? ......

..."Ich weiß wo ein neues Stöckchen liegt".

..."Die Feldbergbattle  -  ich schaiZz dir auf die Kanzel".

...oder "Fahrtechnikspezialitäten! Ich sag dir was du falsch machst, du Loser".



Oh Mann....., ich kann's nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (26. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wieder einer eine Benachrichtigung für neue Beiträge - wieder nix wichtiges.. *gähn*
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir den Threat umbenennen? ......
> 
> ...


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..."Die Feldbergbattle  -  ich schaiZz dir auf die Kanzel".





Für den hat sichs nachschauen aber gelohnt.....


----------



## powderJO (15. August 2012)

noch mal zur erinnerung: 

*kommt zur bike-night am samstag, den 18.08 um 20.00 uhr am römerberg frankfurt.  *


----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2012)

Wer aus dem Westen von Frankfurt kommt kann sich hier anschliessen 


*Samstag, 18.8.12, 20:00 Uhr Frankfurt, Römerberg*
ADFC bike-night 2012 - Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes
Auch im Hinblick auf das geplante neue Hessische Waldgesetz sollten wir diese Veranstaltung zahlreich unterstützen. Aus dem MTK können wir gemeinsam hinfahren. 
Treffpunkte: 19:20 Leunabrücke, 19:30 Schwanheimer Brücke


*Anfahrt mit S1 - Wiesbaden - Frankfurt*
18:35 Wiesbaden Hauptbahnhof
18:39 Wiesbaden-Biebrich Bahnhof Wiesbaden Ost
18:43 *Wiesbaden-Mainz-Kastel Bahnhof *
18:47 Hochheim (Main) Bahnhof
18:53 Flörsheim (Main) Bahnhof
18:56 Hattersheim (Main)-Eddersheim Bahnhof
19:00 Hattersheim (Main) Bahnhof
19:04 Frankfurt (Main) Sindlingen Bahnhof  	  	 
19:06 Frankfurt (Main) Farbwerke
19:08 Frankfurt (Main) Höchst Bahnhof

Treffpunkte der gemeinsamen Fahrt zum Römerberg

19:20 Leunabrücke (A in Google Map Karte)
19:30 Schwanheimer Brücke (B in Google Map Karte)

Parken
Beim Treffpunkt "Schwanheimer Brücke" gibt es Öffentliche Üarplätze am Strassenrand. 
Die Anfahrt mit dem Auto von Wiesbaden und Mainz erfolgt auf der A66 Navigationsgerät: Schwanheimer Ufer 1, Frankfurt (Schwanheim)

Achtung: Checkt die Radbeleuchtung. Helmlampen sind angesichts der vielen Radfahrer ungeeignet. Lampen bitte so montieren, dass allenfalls die nächsten 2 Meter Straße geblendet.


----------



## Sardic (22. August 2012)

Heute lagen mal wieder viele Stöcke und dicke Äste am ande der Victoria-Trail, in der Kuhle kurz bevor man nach links abbiegt wenn man zum Hohemark will


----------



## floehsens (22. August 2012)

Die liegen dort regelmäßig. Deshalb lieber grundsätzlich vom Gas gehen an der Stelle!


----------



## Feldbergtour (22. August 2012)

Es handelt sich beim Bereiten derartiger Hindernisse um einen Verstoß gegen Paragraph 315b StGB und damit um eine Straftat. So wie das derzeit anscheinend an verschiedenen Stellen im Vordertaunus passiert, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass as ganze planmäßig geschieht. Wenn es mit der Absicht geschieht einen Unglücksfall herbeizuführen ist zusätzlich auch die Qualifikation des Paragraphen 315b Abs. 3, 315 Abs. 3 StGB verwirklicht, so dass es sich um ein Verbrechen handelt, dass mit einer Mindest-Freiheitsstrafe von einem Jahr zu ahnden wäre. 

Unglaublich. Sachdienliche Hinweise auf die Verursacher der Hindernisse sollten hier im Forum aktiv ausgetauscht und der Polizei, bzw Staatsanwaltschaft gemeldet werden. Das gleiche gilt, falls sich jemand aufgrund derartiger Hindernisse verletzt.


----------



## x-rossi (22. August 2012)

unser problem liegt hauptsächlich darin, dass wir durch das gerassel unserer bikes zumindest bergab schon von weitem auszumachen sind und potentielle fallensteller sich schon zeitig genug vom tatort entfernen können. ausserdem könnte da ja auch schon system hinter dem fallenstellen stecken. die fallen werden vermehrt zu jenen tagen und zeiten gepflegt, an denen erfahrungsgemäß die wenigsten biker im wald anzutreffen sind. ich fahre so oft im taunus und treffe trotzdem nie eine sau.

ich hoffe ja immer, einen fallensteller beim ninja-mäßigen up-hillen zu erspähen. ist leider noch nie passiert.


----------



## Interwoven (23. August 2012)

Ich bin genau bei dieser kuhle am Viktoria schon seitlich in die ******** reingerutscht. Wollte eigentlich gerade abspringen und hab dann die Äste entdeckt, abgebrochen und verrissen. Ich hatte Glück. Es war im übrigen einer der miesesten Regentage in dem Jahr und kaum bis gar nichts los. Bin den weg an dem Tag zweimal gefahren - zuerst frei, 1.5h später zugelegt. 

Irgendwann ist es mal soweit und es gibt wirklich Brocken. Eine Schande. Aufpassen!


----------



## uwe50 (10. September 2012)

Zeitungsbericht vom Usinger Anzeiger

*Wichtiger Praxistest am höchsten Gipfel des Taunus*
10.09.2012 - SCHMITTEN

Polizei und Bergwacht üben Rettungsszario im unwegsamen Gelände - Helikoptereinsatz

(mg). Mal angenommen, ein Mensch verunglückt mit dem Mountainbike im unwegsamen Gelände und erleidet eine schwere Wirbelsäulenverletzung. Wenn dort keinerlei Möglichkeit besteht, den Patienten über einen befahrbaren Weg zu transportieren, kann nur noch ein Helikopter helfen. Und genau dieses Szenario simulierte jetzt die Polizei gemeinsam mit der Bergwacht auf dem Großen Feldberg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (10. September 2012)

Unbekannter-attackiert-Mountainbiker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2012)

Der Trail, der vom Atzelberg aus östlich um Eppenhain herumführt:

Da wurden Forstarbeiten offensichtlich genutzt, um den Trail vor und nach den Felsen mit dem netten Drop mit dicken Ästen und Stämmen zuzulegen.

Hab's grob weggeräumt. Ist aber noch ein zweiter Cleanup-Run erforderlich, damit es wieder richtig flowig wird.


----------



## mikeee (12. September 2012)

Interwoven schrieb:


> Ich bin genau bei dieser kuhle am Viktoria schon seitlich in die ******** reingerutscht. Wollte eigentlich gerade abspringen und hab dann die Äste entdeckt, abgebrochen und verrissen. Ich hatte Glück. Es war im übrigen einer der miesesten Regentage in dem Jahr und kaum bis gar nichts los. Bin den weg an dem Tag zweimal gefahren - zuerst frei, 1.5h später zugelegt.
> 
> Irgendwann ist es mal soweit und es gibt wirklich Brocken. Eine Schande. Aufpassen!



Heute war die Kuhle am Ende des Trails wieder sehr stark mit Ästen und größeren Stämmen gefüllt. Ich war relativ langsam - da es nass war - habe es daher rechtzeitig gesehen und konnte seitlich vorbeifahren.

Also Achtung bei dieser Stelle.


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2012)

jemand was http://www.fnp.de/hk/region/lokales...ich-lebensgef-hrlich_rmn01.c.10221174.de.htmldavon mitbekommen ? auf jeden fall gute besserung dem gestürzten !


----------



## neikless (9. Oktober 2012)

ebenfalls gute Besserug !!!

Am Altkönig hat sich ein Freund die Kreuzbänder und wahrscheinlich noch mehr zerstört,
dort haben wieder "böse Menschen" Äste und Baumstämme quer gelegt,
es handelte sich um einen legal zu befahrenden befestigten Forstweg !


----------



## ghostbikersback (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn da offenbar vorsätzlich Hindernisse geschaffen wurden, sollte man sich überlegen, ob man nicht Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet. 

Abstrakt gesprochen darf niemand (auch nicht der Forst), selbst wenn es sich um offiziell gesperrte Wege handeln sollte, Fallen/Hindernisse aufstellen, die biker zu Fall bringen können, weil sie an unübersichtlichen und damit ungeeigneten Stellen angebracht wurden. Der Übergang zum vorsätzlich gespannten Seil ist da fließend. Stöckchenleger und sonstige Akteure bewegen sich deshalb wirklich auf sehr dünnem Eis...man kann nur dazu raten stets die Augen offen zu halten.


----------



## neikless (9. Oktober 2012)

In dem Fall lagen in regelmäßigen abständen Stämme usw quer,
der Sturz passierte am ertsen Hindernis, einer kleinen abgestorbenen Tanne
die direkt nach einer unübersichtlichen Kurve quer lag.

Zur Anzeige habe ich ihm auch geraten und wer wollte es wohl auch melden !

An solchen Hinternissen könnten sich auch andere Waldnutzer verletzen,
man denke z.B. an ältere Menschen, Kinderwagen usw !

Leider längst kein Einzelfall in Taunus mehr, das wird mehr und mehr ... 
vermutlich auch duch die umstrittene, abgestrebte
Waldgesetz Änderung und die Diskussionen darum,
Verursacher solcher Fallen sehen sich wohl dadurch im Recht und zu solchen Taten ermutigt.
Hier herrscht mMn Auklärungsbedarf und auch hier sollte gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme erwartet werden können.


----------



## powderJO (17. Oktober 2012)

so assozial das stöckchhenlegen auch ist - es gibt ein einfaches mittel: an unübesichtlichen stellen so fahren, das man stoppen kann, wenn es drauf ankommt.


----------



## neikless (18. Oktober 2012)

richtig, schon klar aber wie gesagt es trifft ja nicht nur MTBiker ... es gibt
sicher fast immer eine Lösung damit umzugehen das macht das ganze aber auch nicht besser.

Stell dir mal vor: Frau läuft Weg, böser Mensch legt Baum quer, Frau schwach = kann Baum nicht beseitigen,
Frau versucht Kinderwagen darüberzuheben / umgehen ... und dann passiert es ... BAM , Kinderwagen fällt um ...
OMG ... und mein Bier läuft aus. 

Natürlich kann im Wald immer was im Weg liegen, aber das ist sowas von unnötig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. Oktober 2012)

Uhhh Bier leer


----------



## tillibebek (18. Oktober 2012)

Habe heute ne Feldberg-Runde gedreht: Königsstein - Falkenstein - Fuchstanz - Feldberg und runter auf dem Trail ggü. der Sternwarte runter. Da liegt ziemlich viel Gestrüp und Holz rum. Also aufpassen.


----------



## nrgmac (18. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wieder einer eine Benachrichtigung für neue Beiträge  -  wieder nix wichtiges.. *gähn*
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir den Threat umbenennen? ......
> 
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


>




Wolltest du mir was sagen?


----------



## Everstyle (18. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

ich weiss, dieses Argument wurde hier bestimmt mehr als 100 Mal bei der Diskussion um Trailverbote etc. angebracht. Trotzdem, heute habe ich den direkten Weg von Sandplacken zum Fuchstanz gewählt, weil ich zu wenig Zeit für den Feldi hatte. Was ich da auf dem Tilmannsweg gesehen habe... das ist echt lächerlich... 

Nach der Zirbelkiefer Schneise geht es dann los. Alle 40-60m wurden durch die Harvester riesige Schneisen gefahren. Es wurde eine Menge Holz geschlagen und auch die Bereiche zwischen den Schneisen sind ziemlich durcheinander. Und irgendwann dann kommt der Downhiller Trail, welcher im direkten Vergleich zu der Zerstörung drumherum schon fast wie eine Mini-Baby-Harvester-Schneise erscheint. 

Da soll mir wirklich noch allen Ernstes einer kommen und was von Waldzerstörung erzählen... Den führe ich dann persönlich zum Tilmannsweg...



Gruß

E.style

p. s. ich kenne auch die Gegenargumente...


----------



## tillibebek (18. Oktober 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hoffe ja immer, einen fallensteller beim ninja-mäßigen up-hillen zu erspähen. Ist leider noch nie passiert.



:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> jemand was http://www.fnp.de/hk/region/lokales...ich-lebensgef-hrlich_rmn01.c.10221174.de.htmldavon mitbekommen ? auf jeden fall gute besserung dem gestürzten !


Hab nur die ganzen Einsatzwagen und zwei sehr betroffen schauende Mountainbiker an der Straße gesehen. Die kamen aus Richtung Rendezvouz-Platz runter.


----------



## nrgmac (19. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wolltest du mir was sagen?



Nein, wollte Dich nur zitieren. 
Hat gerade wieder mal so schön gepasst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Nein, wollte Dich nur zitieren.
> Hat gerade wieder mal so schön gepasst





Achtung, Bäume im Wald!!  

Nicht jedes Stöckchen muss mMn erwähnt werden!
Richtige Fallen wie Seile oder so... DRINGEND!


----------



## sipaq (22. Oktober 2012)

In der Telegraphenschneise bitte auch aufpassen. Da waren auch wieder viele Stammleger aktiv. Ist aber gut sichtbar und meist umfahrbar. Wo es ging, haben wir den Trail am Samstag wieder freigeräumt. Mal sehen wie lange es hält...


----------



## bfri (24. Oktober 2012)

Info aus der Zeitung bezüglich des Gebietes Eppstein um den Staufen:



> Spaziergänger in Eppstein aufgepasst: Am Samstag, 27. Oktober [2012], findet von etwa neun bis 14 Uhr eine revierübergreifende Jagd auf Wildschweine statt. Aus Sicherheitsgründen werden die Bürger gebeten, das Gebiet am Staufen zu meiden und in diesem Zeitraum andere Spazierwege zu nutzen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Oktober 2012)

Das war auch für den Kelkheimer Bereich ausgerufen- komplettes Staufengebiet! Allerdings hieß es dort Drückjagd....was immer das auch sein mag...lieber zu Hause bleiben...sonst steht Montag in der Zeitung: Biker mit Wildsau verwechselt...


----------



## account2.0 (18. November 2012)

Holzfällung oberhalb vom Reichenbachtal. Vom kleinen Feldi gelbes Rechteck runter kommt man nur noch bis zur Forststrasse, die dann links hoch wieder zum Fuchsi führt. Geschützte Orchideen schreddern im Reichenbachtal oder legal rechts aussen rum geht nicht mehr. Iss entweder bald wieder weg oder ab jetzt ständige Einrichtung wg. permanenter Missachtung des Naturschutzgebietes. In dem Fall vielen Dank allen Orchideenschredderern.


----------



## karsten13 (2. Januar 2013)

Man sollte momentan wieder aufpassen. Wir sind es ja mittlerweile schon gewohnt, dass am Ende des Viktoriatrails in der letzten Kuhle massive Stöcke gelegt werden. Wer da abspringt bevor er guckt ...

Wir haben eben das hier in der Mitte des Viktoriatrails gefunden, da hört dann so langsam der Spass auf ...












Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Januar 2013)

Sind da Nägel reingeschlagen oder täuscht das auf dem Bild ?


----------



## karsten13 (3. Januar 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sind da Nägel reingeschlagen oder täuscht das auf dem Bild ?



ohne Nägel hätte ich mir den Beitrag gespart. Die kamen auf der anderen Seiten in gleicher Länge wieder raus.

Hier nochmal zum vergrössern:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/karsten13/8339973764/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/karsten13/8339975106/in/photostream

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (3. Januar 2013)

Das geht wirklich gar nicht mehr, BITTE leitet das weiter an Forstamt, Gemeinden und Polizei !!!


----------



## Feldbergtour (3. Januar 2013)

Unbedingt Strafanzeige erstatten. 

Beim Bereiten derartiger Hindernisse handelt sich regelmäßig um eine Straftat im Sinne des § 315b StGB. Wenn der Täter dabei in der Absicht handelt einen Unglücksfall herbeizuführen, handelt es sich um ein *Verbrechen*, das mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von nicht unter einem Jahr zu bestrafen ist (§ 315b Abs. 3, 315 Abs. 3 StGB).


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Januar 2013)

Feldbergtour schrieb:


> Unbedingt Strafanzeige erstatten.
> 
> Beim Bereiten derartiger Hindernisse handelt sich regelmäßig um eine Straftat im Sinne des § 315b StGB. Wenn der Täter dabei in der Absicht handelt einen Unglücksfall herbeizuführen, handelt es sich um ein *Verbrechen*, das mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von nicht unter einem Jahr zu bestrafen ist (§ 315b Abs. 3, 315 Abs. 3 StGB).



Das sehe ich auch so. Gibt schon echt Kranke auf der Welt.


----------



## floehsens (3. Januar 2013)

_"Weisste was man mit so einem Kerl machen müsst, hier! Den müsst man an den Haarn in den Keller schleifen, den Kopp in der Werkbank einspanne und dann mit dem Hammer so lang auf den Kopp schlagen, bis er zur Besinnung kommt!
- Viel zur harmlos, viel zur harmlos! Denn müsst ma die Klamotte vom Leib reiße..
- Aba nur mit der Beißzange, hier!
- Die Klamotte runterreiße und dann auf den Zaun mit den spitzen Fäden gelecht und mit Stacheldrat ausgepeitscht, bis ihm die Haut vom Körper fällt!
- Viel zur harmlos! Sein Sack müsst man auf den Küchetisch nachele!
- Viel zur harmlos! Ich würd ihm die lange Fonduestäbchen durch die Ohrn stechen, dann die Zung rausreissn, mit dem Kopf auf die Straß knalle und dann müsst er mit seim Lappe die ganze Straß auflecke, bis er an seiner Kotze erstickt!
...
- Aber mindestes, selbst des is noch viel zur harmlos!"_

Zitat Badesalz

Ist mir spontan in den Sinn gekommen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Januar 2013)

Ach wegen so nem Stöckchen 

...der ganze Wald um Kelkheim ist komplett zugelegt. Jeder einzelne Trail ist blockiert und das nicht mit so Kleinkram, sondern mit Stämmen bis 60cm Durchmesser. Da hat der Förstersmann ganze Arbeit geleistet. 
Wirklich alles und jeder Weg ist verlegt. Sogar Wege über 2m Breite z.b. Vom Sportplatz direkt an den Waldrand hoch Richtung Gundelhard, alle Trails hinterm Schwimmbad...alles...Teilweise mit Haufen von Abfallholz, was man nichtmal umfahren kann. 
Danke fürs freundliche Miteinander im Wald. So ein Gehabe erstickt doch jede Bikeraggression im Keim. Fein, dass wir jetzt alle nur noch auf den Waldautobahnen aufs Wanderervolk treffen werden. Das vermindert jeden Konflikt im Keim. 

So was Hohles....


----------



## hawiro (3. Januar 2013)

@Klein-Holgi: da werden sich die Veranstalter der StaufenBike aber freuen. 

Mal sehen, ob das Zeug bis dahin weggeräumt ist.


----------



## neikless (4. Januar 2013)

Ich vermute mal "normale" Waldarbeitet ist ärgerlich aber geht vorbei 
Ist momentan überall viel Forstaktivität.
Diese Fallenstellerei ist aber eine ganz fiese Nummer und kein Scherz !


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2013)

schon ärgerlich mit den Ästen, auch wenn ich das immer noch in die Abteilung Kinderkram einer Kleingärtner-Seele einordne. Schlimm wird es erst wenn sie mit Draht über den Weg spannen anfangen. An die Äste habe ich mich schon gewöhnt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Januar 2013)

Also was ich gestern meinte, habe ich heute auf ner Laufrunde eingefangen. Das sind zum großen Teil keine Stöckchenleger, sondern das wurde mit schwerem Gerät angekarrt. Unter "normale" Waldarbeit fällt es ebenfalls nicht und das geht auch nicht vorbei, sondern das ist extra bleibend dort platziert...

Kein Kinderkram:





3-fach gemoppelt hält besser:





Der Einstieg in den Gundelweidentrail (wäre momentan schlammmäßig wohl eh nicht fahrbar)




Zu:





Das ist eher das Werk eines gestörten Rentners:





und da soll wohl endgültig Durchfahrt verboten sein..





ganz oben ^ der Baum, den man kaum noch sieht, ist mein Lieblingsstamm: 60cm Durchmesser...

Und das hier war von letzter Woche, der schöne Trail, der direkt am Gimbi rauskommt. Aber auch nur das Werk von Armleuchtern, da habe ich aufräumen können...





Und wenn ich das alles sehe, dann kann ich mir die Reaktion des hessischen Försters, wenn man ihm das Nagelholz übergibt, herzhaft vorstellen "na...hats auch einen richtig gerissen dabei???"

Aber paar feine Trails sind auch noch offen  und zwar:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (4. Januar 2013)

@_Klein-Holgi_: das meiste sieht aber eher nach "da haben die Forstarbeiter früher Feierabend gemacht" aus. Speziell die dicken Stämme kannst Du meistbietend verkaufen, wenn sie Buche oder Eiche sind. Das wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht liegenbleiben.

Das mit der Forstarbeit ist momentan halt die Jahreszeit. Bei uns sind auch haufenweise Wege mit rot-weißem Flatterband abgesperrt, wo "Vorsicht! Forstarbeiten" draufsteht.


----------



## tillibebek (6. Januar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich... ich werde immer aggresiver, wenn ich so etwas lese. Die sollen mal so weitermachen.


----------



## neikless (7. Januar 2013)

Ich sehe da keine Hinternisse nur Trails drumherum und darüber 
also ich denke schon das fällt unter normale Forstarbeiten und wird noch
abgeholt ... wenn nicht kann man auch mal die Säge und Axt schwingen oder
wie gesagt drüberhonweg oder drumherum !


----------



## smarty281 (13. Januar 2013)

Gude, bin Ende des Monats in Bad Schwalbach in Kur und wollte dann auch mal bei euch ein bisschen Biken gehen, aber so wie das aussieht ist das ja fast unmÃ¶glichð©. Was geht denn bei euch ab? Sind die alle Irre???


----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2013)

ach quatsch ! Das da oben betrifft nur einen kleinen Bruchteil der Wege/Trails im Taunus.
Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten ... viel Spaß !
Wo bekomme ich so´n ne Bike Kur verschrieben, am liebsten in Whistler ?


----------



## Turbo-s (14. Januar 2013)

Abosluter Quatsch, natürlich gibt es genug zum Biken! Wir sind am Samstag die 16 Kilometer um den Winterstein abgelaufen (ja Joggen) da war nichts, bomben Strecke und durch die Kälte im moment schön hart un trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich wills hoffen. Naja ne wirkliche Bikekur ist das ja nicht. Hab halt Prob. mim Rücken und bin deswegen dort. DH hab ich Verboten bekommen und bin nun auf AM umgestiegen und in den 3 Wochen muss ich ja am WE oder nach den Behandlungen mal was machen. Da bietet sich der Taunus doch bestens an. Ich hoffe das ich mich wem anschließen kann wenn ich dort bin, alleine ist immer Blöd.....


----------



## Sardic (15. Januar 2013)

ist zwar schon 8 Tage her,aber der lezte Teil von der Strecke beim Observatorium war mit stöcken , auch einer mit Nägeln, voll. Das ist war der lezte Part wo es über die kleine Brücke geht.


----------



## Turbo-s (15. Januar 2013)

Sardic schrieb:


> ist zwar schon 8 Tage her,aber der lezte Teil von der Strecke beim Observatorium war mit stöcken , auch einer mit Nägeln, voll. Das ist war der lezte Part wo es über die kleine Brücke geht.



Welches observatorium meinst Du, gib mal grobe Koordinaten.


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2013)

kleiner Feldberg vermutlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2013)

Kleiner Feldberg, X-Trail Richtung Rotes Kreuz, die kleine Brücke ist die Holzbrücke an der Weilquelle vermutlich


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2013)

an jene dachte ich auch, weil ich dort sonst keine kleine holzbrücke kenne. aber vom observatorium gehen andere strecken runter ohne brücken ...


----------



## powderJO (16. Januar 2013)

aufpassen ist momentan echt angesagt. mich hat am we auf dem trail zwischen fuchstanzabfahrt - falkenstein auch ein nagelbrett gestoppt. leider keine kamera dabei. platten vorne und hinten, leider nur ein schlauch dabei und daher auch keine nerven das nagelbrett mitzuschleppen, um es irgendwem zu übergeben. habe es an der mülltonne am parkplatz falkenstein kurz später entsorgt. im nachhinein ärgere ich mich darüber ....


----------



## Freefall79 (16. Januar 2013)

Kann doch echt nicht wahr sein! Am Wochenende war dort bei dem Wetter dermaßen die Hölle los, dass der Fallensteller beobachtet worden sein muss!
Ich könnt' kotzen!



powderJO schrieb:


> aufpassen ist momentan echt angesagt. mich hat am we auf dem trail zwischen fuchstanzabfahrt - falkenstein auch ein nagelbrett gestoppt. leider keine kamera dabei. platten vorne und hinten, leider nur ein schlauch dabei und daher auch keine nerven das nagelbrett mitzuschleppen, um es irgendwem zu übergeben. habe es an der mülltonne am parkplatz falkenstein kurz später entsorgt. im nachhinein ärgere ich mich darüber ....


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Januar 2013)

.... bis das erste Kind beim Rodeln in so nen Ding fällt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... mich hat am we auf dem trail zwischen fuchstanzabfahrt - falkenstein auch ein nagelbrett gestoppt.



Welchen Trail meinst Du genau? Den sog "Haus-Trail", der vom Tillmannsweg abgeht und in Falkenstein an dem neugebauten Haus in der Nähe der Teiche im Reichenbachtal endet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (17. Januar 2013)

ne, der mini-trail am lips?tempel vorbei. falls das türmchen so heißt, wie ich glaube ...trail kommt unten direkt am parkplatz raus, das brett lag aber relativ weit oben, direkt hinter dem kurzen steinigen abschnitt


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich die Typen erwische!! Die werde ich persönlich knechten!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ne, der mini-trail am lips?tempel vorbei. falls das türmchen so heißt, wie ich glaube ...trail kommt unten direkt am parkplatz raus, das brett lag aber relativ weit oben, direkt hinter dem kurzen steinigen abschnitt



Lips-Tempel ist korrekt, dann weiss ich wo Du meinst.

Da sollten zum Glück nicht so viele Rodler unterwegs sein


----------



## powderJO (17. Januar 2013)

rodler sicher nicht . aber kurz nach mir kam eine komplette wandergruppe den weg runter, sahen mich noch da stehen mit den platten und dem brett und haben kurz mit mir geredet (total nett, zeigten genauso wenig verständnis für den kleinkrieg den da ein paar irre gegen uns führen). ich weiß nicht, wie stabil so wanderschuhsohlen sind, aber passiert das im sommer und jemand latscht mit turnschuhen rein, geht es sicher auch durch ...tut sicher mehr weh, als "nur" ein platten ...


----------



## Alpacca (20. Januar 2013)

Ist das eigentlich öffentlicher Forst? Bei Privatforst wäre es dann auch an der Zeit den Eigentümer an die Sicherungspflicht für seine Wege zu erinnern. Bei öffentlichem Forst wird das wohl kaum Mitarbeitermachwerk sein.
Bzgl. des Maschineneinsatzes muss man klar sagen, dass da auch viel Erde bewegt wird. I.d.R. wird dann nach einer Zeit aber auch wieder Ordnung gemacht, schließlich sind gescheite Wege und Forstflächen auch im Interesse des Besitzers. Was ich damit sagen will - wenns mal bisschen wüst aus sieht, dann kommt das eben vor. Es kann eben etwas dauern bis aufgeräumt wird. Wenn das nach einigen Monaten noch nicht passiert ist, dann kann man sich zurecht ärgern.


----------



## Sardic (21. Januar 2013)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Welches observatorium meinst Du, gib mal grobe Koordinaten.



Sry für die späte antwort. Es ist keine Holzbrücke sondern aus stein ist auch net lang vileicht so 1 meter. man kommt da unterhalb vom fuchstanz raus.

Der Trail beginnt wenn man den x-trail fährt dann über die straße und die zweite Abbiegung rechts, 1 Abbiegung davor , ich hlaub das teil heißt pflasterstein pfad, da kommt man direkt beim  fuchstanz raus, aber wie gesagt die zweite Abbiegung ist der andere Trail.

da fahren ehr weniger mtbler rum und bis auf die stellen wo es wander wege kreuzt sidn da auch keine leute,ich fahre deswegen gerne da runter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2013)

Du meinst den Reichenbach-Trail, konkret den Abschnitt oberhalb des Tillmannsweges.

Die Steinbrücke ist die Brücke an der eingefassten Quelle, da wo immer der Trinkbecher am Baum hing.

Diese Sektion des Reichbach-Trails war in den letzten Jahren immer wieder das Ziel von Anschlägen von Trail-Blockierern. Bisher aber immer nur mit dicken Stämmen, etc. Ich hab' die Sektion schon mehrfach freigeräumt. Bisher war der Trail aber nur zugelegt. Nägel sind eine neue Qualität.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Januar 2013)

Aber dem geht doch nicht weiter Bäume ,Stämme, Riesenbäume !!
Fahre den Trail ab und an ab , oberhalb Fuxi !!??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2013)

Die ganzen querliegenden Bäume, etc. sind erst in der langen flowigen Sektion unterhalb des Tillmannsweges, die an den Teichen bei Falkenstein endet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (21. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Aber dem geht doch nicht weiter Bäume ,Stämme, Riesenbäume !!
> Fahre den Trail ab und an ab , oberhalb Fuxi !!??


ich sollte mein Kennwort ändern


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Januar 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich öffentlicher Forst? Bei Privatforst wäre es dann auch an der Zeit den Eigentümer an die Sicherungspflicht für seine Wege zu erinnern. [...]



Dem Waldbesitzer den schwarzen Peter der Verantwortung und Haftung in die Schuhe zu schieben ist ebenso unfair wie auch wenig sinnig für "unseren Zweck".


----------



## neikless (28. Januar 2013)

vorallem hilft es uns am wenigsten, leider eher das im Gegenteil !


----------



## Alpacca (28. Januar 2013)

Ich gebe euch recht. Ich bin auch nicht im Bilde was hier mglw. von engagierten Radlern schon getan wird. Bei nem Gespräch mit den Besitzern würde man evtl. herausfinden wie diese zu den Bikern und der 'Fallenstellerei' stehen. Dann könnte man sich mglw. auch einen Reim auf die Situation machen - im positiven oder negativen Sinne. Das ist hier aber reine Spekulation. In meinem ursprünglichen Post dachte ich an den negativen Sinn.


----------



## Sardic (28. Januar 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst den Reichenbach-Trail, konkret den Abschnitt oberhalb des Tillmannsweges.
> 
> Die Steinbrücke ist die Brücke an der eingefassten Quelle, da wo immer der Trinkbecher am Baum hing.
> 
> Diese Sektion des Reichbach-Trails war in den letzten Jahren immer wieder das Ziel von Anschlägen von Trail-Blockierern. Bisher aber immer nur mit dicken Stämmen, etc. Ich hab' die Sektion schon mehrfach freigeräumt. Bisher war der Trail aber nur zugelegt. Nägel sind eine neue Qualität.



Ah gut zu wissen wie er heißt. Wir nenen ihn halt Observatorium weil wir beim Observatorium anfangen .

Aber genau den Teil meine ich, hmmm muss mal das Wassrr dort im Sommrr trinken


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2013)

namen sind schall und rauch  aber weil von da 3 nette trails abgehen, macht eine entsprechende namensgebung schon sinn ... einige nennen sie fuxtanztrail, reichenbachtrail und feldbergschneise, andere nennen zumindest die beiden erstgenannten vielleicht anders ... bei der schneise gibts aber sicher einigkeit bei allen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. Januar 2013)

bei uns heisst der Märchenwald und vögel(verb)-Teiche "wieso auch immer"


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Januar 2013)

Mir ist gerade nur schleierhaft, was Ihr mit Steinbrücke auf dem Reichenbachtrail meint.
Die 2-3 Natursteinplatten, um so einen Tümpel / ein Wasserloch zu überqueren, kurz bevor der Trail auf den Tillmannsweg trifft?


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2013)

genau jene


----------



## Freefall79 (29. Januar 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau jene



JETZT bin ich im Bilde.
Danke!


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Januar 2013)

So raus damit !!!  Wer war es? 

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...nder-raeuber-ueberfaelle-in-mehreren-staedten


----------



## wusel_ffm (29. Januar 2013)

Ich nicht! Helm ist bei mir NATOolive. 

Werde dann aber zur Vorsicht bevor ich versehentlich einen SEK Einsatz auslöse Helm und Sonnenbrille sowie meine Schusswaffen am Radl draussen lassen.

Als nächstes müsste er irgendwo bei Mannheim/Heidelberg zuschlagen. Er ist sicher auf dem Weg zum Transalp 2013 und macht gerade Winterschlaf an der Bergstrasse.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

*@Turbo-s*

Hey, ein _Usinger Jung´ _...


----------



## Turbo-s (31. Januar 2013)

@taunusteufel78

Yep... ! Und wenn die 78 das BJ ist dann eine Altersgruppe..

Ich habe übrigens vorsichtshalber meinen Helm und Sonnenbrille verbrannt.


----------



## Sardic (1. Februar 2013)

Ich gestehe ich wars ,ich brauche unbedingt eine eine carbon-titan-plastik-teil-bike,weil die MOUNTAIN-BIKE sagt man kann auf was anderem nicht den Berg hoch und runter fahren wenn man ein echter krasser rider ist und so


----------



## Alpacca (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ihr die ganzen Trails hier nennt. Jedenfalls ich meine den ganz unten bei Waldtraut, der dann schließlich auf die Alfred-Lechler-Straße führt. Ich würde sagen, dass der momentan nicht existiert. Da wollte ich heute zum Abschluss der Tagesrunde lang. Nur hat da einer kreuz und quer Bäume umgeschupst. Eigenartigerweise v.a. im Bereich des Trails. Bäume aller Arten und Stärken. Wenn ich sowas im väterlichen Wald machen würde, müsste ich meinen Bruder (seines Zeichens Forstwirt) fürchten. Denn das sieht nicht nach zielgerichteter Forstarbeit aus. Die Zeit wird zeigen, ob da doch jemand Holz gewinnen möchte. Ich tendiere dazu, dass der Weg dicht sein soll. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Fremder da wütet. Auf meiner Karte war da ein Weg eingetragen, solche sind ja bekanntlich zu sichern....
Achso wenn ich hier alte Suppen aufkoche, dann sagts mir bitte einer. Ich habe ein paar Seiten durchgeblättert und nichts dazu gefunden. Alles wollte ich aber auch nicht durchwühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (13. Februar 2013)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den sog. "Kliniktrail". Ja, das ist ein auch bei Fußgängern beliebter Trampelpfad.


----------



## neikless (13. Februar 2013)

... ein Fall für die Säge !


----------



## wusel_ffm (2. April 2013)

Auf der Schwarzen Sau liegt mal wieder nen Baum quer. Sah nicht nach Absicht aus aber spät zu sehen für potentielle Vmax, Gefälle und Hanglage. Da muss es ja auch letzten Herbst jemanden erwischt haben in der Gegend.

Vom Kaisertempel kommend, kurz hinter der Lorsbacherwand auf der Abfahrt mit der  Kehre. Erst kommen die Reste von nem kleinen Baum der letztes Jahr oder so, schnell weggesägt wurde. Jetzt liegt 30m weiter ne alte Buche.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. April 2013)

??? Vom Kaisertempel zur Lorsbacher Wand isses aber ein kleines Stück oder? Aber vielleicht treffe ich den Baum ja bei der nächsten Ausfahrt - hoffentlich nicht frontal...


----------



## wusel_ffm (3. April 2013)

Mit vom Kaisertempel kommend meinte ich die generelle Fahrtrichtung.

Wenn man andersrum fährt erledigt sich ja das Problem.

Wenn man dann oben auf der Lorsbacher Wand ist gehts ja runter Richtung den paar einzelnen Häusern kurz vor Lorsbach an der Landstrasse. Da liegt der gute Baum kurz vor der Kehre nach der es über die Wiese geht. Eventuell ist das was ich für die Lorsbacherwand halte aber garnicht die Lorsbacherwand auch wenn die Kletterkarten die ich gefunden hab da schon ziemlich genau passt.

Happy Trails


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. April 2013)

Ich glaub wir meinen dann dasselbe Ich war nur über den Kaisertempel in dem Zusammenhang etwas irritiert....
Lorsbacher Wand gibts wohl nur eine...und über ein Stückchen Wiese kommt man dann auch, wenn man unten ist ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8581467&postcount=79


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. April 2013)

Gefunden

Aber wer den nicht rechtzeitig sieht, muss ca 80 drauf haben 

Wenns allerdings gestern nur ein Baum war, dann mag ich heute nicht an Zufall glauben. Den Wurzelballen hab ich mir allerdings nicht angesehen ob da einer gebuddelt hat...manch krankem Hirn trau ich alles zu...





Ein Storck Hardtail hab ich bei meiner Anfahrt vorgestern noch auf dem Schwimmbadparkplatz rumkurbeln sehen - warst Du das?


----------



## wusel_ffm (3. April 2013)

Nö eigentlich nicht, ausser wenn ich inzwischen garnichtmehr mitbekomme wo ich langfahr? Aus dem Stadtwald bin ich kurz rüber nach Hofheim und unterhalb vom Meisterturm bleibend bis zum Gundelhard. Oberhalb vom Gundelhard auf nem Stamm sitzend und später am Kaisertempel hab ich aber den gleichen Radler getroffen. Rad hab ich mir nicht so genau angesehen. Eine vom hübschen Geschlecht lag am Mannstein in der Sonne. Mehr Mtbler hab ich jenseits des Gundelhards nicht wahrgenommen. Denke aber bevor es gleich wieder gemotze gibt das wir falls du es warst weiteres als PM austauschen.

Happy Trails

Christian


----------



## Xah88 (5. April 2013)

Im letzten der zwei Kulen/Minisprüngchen am Ende des Viktoriatrails habe ich jetzt wiederholt ganze Baumstämme & Äste rausgeholt, die dort mutwillig so gestapelt waren, sodass man sie bei genügendem Tempo erst zu spät sieht/gesehen hätte. Also dort immer mal Augen auf ! (dort waren auch letztes Jahr bei vielen Fahrten Fallen versteckt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (5. April 2013)

WeiÃ jemand von Euch etwas darÃ¼ber, was in dem Artikel "DIMB-News: Waldgesetz wird befÃ¼rwortet, neuer Flowtrail in der RhÃ¶n" geschrieben wurde.

Es geht um diese Info:
âHotspotsâ wie die Region um die Feldberge im Taunus sollen nun gemeinsam mit allen Beteiligten als âLeuchtturmprojekteâ fÃ¼r ganz Hessen im Sinne von guten und einvernehmlichen LÃ¶sungen angegangen werden. Neben der ersten offiziellen Downhillstrecke (entsteht derzeit unter FederfÃ¼hrung unseres Mitgliedsvereins Wheels over Frankfurt e.V.) beinhaltet das Konzept der DIMB fÃ¼r die Feldbergregion auch Flowtrails nach dem Stromberger Modell zur Entflechtung der stark frequentierten Bereiche und sanfte Kanalisierung sowie im letzten Schritt ein qualitativ ansprechendes Streckennetz aus bereits bestehenden Wegen.

ââââââââ-

Bereits am 27.04. wird ein neuer Flowtrail erÃ¶ffnet, der nach DIMB-Kriterien als Premium-Biketrail angelegt wurde. Die Strecke hat sowohl den finalen Zertifizierungscheck als auch die sicherheitstechnische Abnahme bestanden.

Das interessiert mich natÃ¼rlich, habe bislang aber nichts davon gehÃ¶rt. WeiÃ jemand wo das sein soll?

GrÃ¼Ãe Tim


----------



## Asrael (5. April 2013)

der 27.4. bezieht sich wohl auf den Flowtrail in der Rhön.

An der Realisierung eines Flowtrails in Feldbergnähe wird gearbeitet.


----------



## KB-Miller (1. Mai 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Im letzten der zwei Kulen/Minisprüngchen am Ende des Viktoriatrails habe ich jetzt wiederholt ganze Baumstämme & Äste rausgeholt, die dort mutwillig so gestapelt waren, sodass man sie bei genügendem Tempo erst zu spät sieht/gesehen hätte. Also dort immer mal Augen auf ! (dort waren auch letztes Jahr bei vielen Fahrten Fallen versteckt)



In diesem Abschnitt muss ich auch regelmäßig "saubermachen"!


----------



## neikless (1. Mai 2013)

Da muss sich jemand täglich die Mühe machen alles wieder hinzuräumen,
ich beseitige dieses jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag wenn ich dort mit Hund laufe,
und zwischendurch+woe wenn ich mit bike unterwegs bin !


----------



## Juzo (2. Mai 2013)

hab letztens auch in der letzten kule einiges rausgeholt!
wir haben das zeug dann min 30m in jede richtung getragen und auch den 40kg stein weit weg geschleppt!
scheint wirklich ein besonders motivierter zu sein...


----------



## Dreizack (2. Mai 2013)

Meint Ihr die letzten Kulen bevor es dann auf den Arbeiterweg zw Oberursel und Kronberg geht? (also nach dem Felsen und vor der T-Kreuzung mit besagter Waldautobahn)
Wenn's das ist habe ich bisher immer Glück gehabt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KB-Miller (3. Mai 2013)

Der Abschnitt, den ich meine, heißt laut OSM "Forstmeister-Valentin-Pfad". Er mündet auf einen Forstweg, der sich an dieser Stelle gabelt. Der obere der beiden sich abgabelnden Forstwege ist in OSM mit "Kaiserin-Friedrich-Weg" bezeichnet.


----------



## Bernie_ (5. Mai 2013)

Hey,

Ich hatte heute ein etwas unschönes Erlebnis mit einem anderen Radler auf dem Feldberg. Ich bin zwar selbst ein bisschen daran schuld, aber es war trotzdem recht unangenehm und ich denke ich sollte es mal mitteilen (auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob das der richtige Ort ist).

Und zwar bin ich heute vom Altkönig runter in Richtung Fuchstanz gefahren und begegnete dort einem entgegenkommenden Fully Fahrer. Der hat sich wohl ziemlich darüber geärgert, dass ich noch vor ihm noch ein paar Spaziergänger überholt habe. Dadurch musste er vermutlich ein paar Schläge langsamer treten und ich hätte vermutlich besser erst einen Moment warten sollen, aber es war meiner Ansicht nach genug Platz da und da ich sehr langsam ausrollen lies (hatte kurz vorher mit einem Mann gesprochen, dem ich auf dem Weg von der Hohemark zum Altkönig nach dem Weg gefragt hatte und dort wieder traf), nach GPS mit gerade mal 15 km/h, war es auch keines Falls gefährdent.
Der mir entgegenkommende Fahrer sah das aber anders und meinte direkt neben einer ca 10 Jährigen Wandererin "Mach dich weg du Wichser" brüllen zu müssen. Hätte er mich normal kritisiert wäre ich vermutlich weiter gefahren mit einem schlechten Gewissen, dass man aber so reagiert kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich bin ihm dann hinter her gefahren um ihn zu Fragen warum er so reagiert. Er hat mich als ich ihn nach 20m eingeholt habe scharf ausgebremst ist sofort abgestiegen und hat den Arm zum Schlag drohend gehoben. Meine Frage, warum er mich einen Wichser nennt (zugegeben, da war ich dann auch schon etwas bestimmter in der Betonung) hat er mit "weil du keine Rücksicht nimmst, <generische Beleidigung> beantwortet und dem folgten noch eine Menge Beleidigungen und Drohungen. Ehrlich gesagt erinnerte er mich in Aggressionspotential und Art zu reden an jene Mitglieder im McFit Griesheim, welche jeden Tag trainierten und das wohl auch chemisch unterstützt haben.
Ich hab das ganze zwar auf der einen Seite versucht zu deeskalieren, weil ich mir davon meine Sonntagstour (Hohemark, Altkönig, Fuchstanz, Plateau, Rotes Kreuz, kl. Feldberg, Falkenstein) nicht Kaputt machen wollte, auf der anderen Seite lasse ich mich aber auch ungern beleidigen und hab ihm meine Meinung gesagt. Es endete damit, dass er (zum Glück sehr leicht) gegen mein Fahrrad getreten hat auf seins aufstieg und weg fuhr, dabei aber "komm doch!", "Ich häng dich da oben auf" (Auf einen Baum zeigend) uvm. rief. Der Grund für sein gehen waren vermutlich die beiden Wanderer die hinter mir den Weg hoch kamen und ihn mit "das ist aber ein unangenehmer Typ, ..." kommentiert haben.

Weder mir noch meinem Rad ist dabei etwas zugestoßen und weil ich recht stabil gebaut bin, macht mir sowas auch nicht all zu viel Angst. Aber andererseits war ich nur so kurz davor in meine erste Schlägerei zugeraten und das mit einem Radler wegen so einer Nichtigkeit.
Auf der einen Seite hätte ich auch einfach weiter fahren können und nichts wäre passiert, vllt sogar die Situation durch Warten ganz verhindern können, andererseits will ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie es ausgeht, wenn jemand so aggressives auf den falschen trifft. Vllt den netten Rentner, der mir Hilfsbereit den Weg sagte. Da ist sein Bedrohungspotential wahrscheinlich deutlich größer (denn schwach und untrainiert war der auch nicht).
Ich hoffe das bleibt ein Einzelfall (in zweieinhalb Jahren Taunusfahrten ist mir bisher nicht mal ein verärgerter Spaziergänger über den Weg gelaufen) und der jenige bleibt sonst entspannter.

Ansonsten war es eine gelungen und entspannte Fahrt bei wunderbarem Wetter (nur etwas warm wars dann doch).
In dem Sinne noch einen schönen Sonntag, der ein oder andere wird ja vllt noch unterwegs sein,

Bernhard


----------



## Xah88 (5. Mai 2013)

Und jetzt soll das Forum richten ?

Gibt nun mal in jedem Hobby(-bereich) Idioten. Gibt sicherlich auch bescheuerte Kletterer und es soll auch intelligente Fussballer geben... Is nun mal so ...

Ride on,

Xah


----------



## Bernie_ (5. Mai 2013)

Das Forum soll natürlich gar nichts machen, ich wollte es nur mal hier lassen, Damit man unter Umständen weiß mit wem man es zu tun hat, wenn einem das selbe passiert.


----------



## karsten13 (5. Mai 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Geändert von Xah88 (Heute um 20:01 Uhr) Grund: Penis lag auf Tastatur


----------



## Waldtaenzer (6. Mai 2013)

Bernhard,
ist ja echt krass, dass es solche a.....r gibt. Ist mir zum Glück noch nie passiert, obwohl ich viel im Taunus unterwegs bin. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich da so entspannt geblieben wäre wie du - aber deine reaktion war richtig, finde ich. Nach meiner Erfahrung zahlt sich Freundlichkeit und Rücksicht gegenüber ALLEN Waldbenutzern immer aus - bin bisher immer sehr gut gefahren damit...

In diesem Sinne...
Andreas


----------



## KB-Miller (6. Mai 2013)

@ Bernhard: Mit hätte so eine Begegnung auch die Tour verdorben.
Nach dieser Erfahrung ist es wohl wirklich besser, einfach weiter zu fahren. Dann ärgert man sich nur ne Minute über den blöden Kommentar und hat's dann vergessen.


----------



## toledo2390 (6. Mai 2013)

Hatten gestern auch eine unschöne Begegnung.

Ein Wanderer hat versucht meinen Kumpel mit einem Stein abzuwerfen. Er wollte damit verdeutlichen das er sich angegriffen fühlt, wenn man einen Trail bergab ihm entgegenkommend runter fährt. Da wir nicht die Ersten waren (vor uns zwei schnelle Downhiller) war es wohl zuviel für ihn...

Ich behaupte es war genug Platz, ca 1,50m. Gottseidank ist nix passiert..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn jetzt los? Ich fahr ja auch nicht den 20. Wanderer um, nur weil ich Slalom fahren muss und es mir "zuviel" wird. Ich glaube da wäre so langsam die Grenze erreicht und ich würde auch mal in die Diskussion mit so jemandem einsteigen bzw. könnte er die bei der Polizei zu Ende führen. Irgendwo hörts ja wohl auf...Ob Platz genug oder nicht, ob unerlaubt nen Trail gefahren oder was auch immer, was der Mensch da versucht hat, fällt ja wohl in eine andere Kategorie. Wer mit nem Stein wirft, wer weiß zu was der sonst noch fähig ist


----------



## Juzo (7. Mai 2013)

das ist natürlich schon heftig! und klar versuchte körperverletzung!
aber mal im ernst, was will man gegen solche leute machen?
hatte letzte woche auch einen depp auf dem stück zwischen viktoria trail und altkönig vor mir.
der entgegnete mir, nach dem ich paar meter hinter ihm rollte und dann freundlich fragte ob ich kurz vorbei könnte, mit: "ihr könnt sehen wie ihr vorbei kommt - wir teilen uns den weg!"
ich blieb locker und sagte ihm das ich ihm beim nächsten mal einen ausgebe!
dann machte er platz und sagte: " auf nimmer wiedersehen, sowas wie euch braucht hier kein mensch"!
hab dann angehalten und versucht mit ihm zu reden. "was das jetzt soll?", "das ich ja langsam gemacht habe und freundlich gefragt habe" usw..
er ging dann kommrntarlos weiter und ich stieg auch einfach auf und quetschte mich dann vor ihn!
nach dem ersten abschnitt dachte ich mir - das kanns jetzt nicht sein!
also abgestiegen, helm und brille aus und ihm entgegen!
der rest unserer gruppe konnte mich dann davon abbringen, was auch das beste war!
denn wenn man so jemandem in die zähne haut, baut er noch fallen auf den trail!

also wozu aufregen? das war einer von tausenden wanderern/spaziergängern die mir bis jetzt begegnet sind 

ride on!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toledo2390 (7. Mai 2013)

Ja mal von den ganzen Baumstämmen abgesehen... Größtenteils haben wir dir auch zur Seite geschafft aber bei manchen müssen da schon zwei oder mehr mitgemacht haben. einem 60 Jährigen trau ich sowas jedenfalls nicht alleine zu.

alles bezieht sich bei mir auf diese tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13777.html

vll kennt ja jemand die abschnitte aber vorallem die beim aufsteigen richtung feldberg waren verblockt, also vorsicht!


----------



## tillibebek (9. Mai 2013)

Beim Biken wird viel Adrenalin produziert... mich wundert manchmal gar nix mehr.


----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Mai 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> also wozu aufregen? das war einer von tausenden wanderern/spaziergängern die mir bis jetzt begegnet sind
> 
> ride on!!



Absolut richtig! Freundlich lächeln, grüßen und hoffen, dass er einen Herzkasper bekommt.


----------



## Marko S (11. Mai 2013)

toledo2390 schrieb:


> Ja mal von den ganzen Baumstämmen abgesehen... Größtenteils haben wir dir auch zur Seite geschafft aber bei manchen müssen da schon zwei oder mehr mitgemacht haben. einem 60 Jährigen trau ich sowas jedenfalls nicht alleine zu.
> 
> alles bezieht sich bei mir auf diese tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13777.html
> 
> vll kennt ja jemand die abschnitte aber vorallem die beim aufsteigen richtung feldberg waren verblockt, also vorsicht!



Hallo,

kann mir garnicht vorstellen das du bei der Tour Probleme hattest, der einzige Bereich der etwas zugelegt ist
ist der unterhalb vom Altkönig.
Alle anderen Wege sind eigentlich immer frei, sind doch meist breitere Wanderwege/Trails.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## erbchen (27. Mai 2013)

Moin,

was macht den die "Downhillstrecke" ?

Als ich letzten Herbst da war war der untere Teil durch Waldarbeiten ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen... .

Wie siehts da jetzt aus?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Juzo (27. Mai 2013)

alles okay... nur knatschig wirds jetzt sein


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Juni 2013)

Übel matschig die ganze Gegend...Ich glaub das Stück Weg, wo ich fast bergab steckengeblieben bin, weil da noch fette Harvesterspuren sind, heißt "Langer Weg"...

Aber noch übler: Auf dem Pioneerweg liegt paarhundert Meter unterhalb des Billtalwasserfalls ein richtiger Baum quer. Naturgewollt wohlgemerkt

Liegt direkt an der Hell-Dunkel-Grenze und wenn man mit Sonnenbrille die dort möglichen 60 Sachen ausnutzt, dann  Macht aber natürlich keiner

Umtragen schwierig, weil links Steilhang berghoch, rechts Steilhang bergab. Mittendurch ist nicht lustig und kann mit blutigen Beinen enden





Sah recht frisch aus...gut, dass ich langsam unterwegs war


----------



## wusel_ffm (3. Juni 2013)

Wie Holgie kann ich auch etliche kleine und grössere Bäume die natürlicherweise am Staufen querliegen vermelden. Ganz besonders wenn man sich am Mannsteintrail auf den ersten Weg der kreuzt links hält. Da gibts nen grösseren Windwurf so wie es aussah, waren auf jeden Fall mehrere Bäume und der ganze Hang oberhalb des Forstwegs ist frei von grösserem Bewuchs. Kann aber auch sein das hier schon vorher ne Lichtung war.

Obacht also immoment


----------



## Juzo (3. Juni 2013)

umgestürtzte bäume hatten wir auch ein paar, auf dem kleinen trail vom kleinen feldberg richtung reichenbach zb.
auf dem viktoriatrail - vom fuchstanz aus kommend - hatten wir auf 100m zwei platte maxxis ardent mit 80kg leichten fahrern.
die steine da sind schon mieß, aber schaut mal genauer hin wenn ihr runter fahrt - vielleicht liegt ja doch mal wieder eine "mountainbikerfalle"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (3. Juni 2013)

Ja das Wochenende hat es einige Bäume umgehauen, auf dem Leitplankentrail liegt auch einer um, ist aber kein Problem der lässt sich gut übersteigen.
Der Forst hat die letzten Wochen auch ordentlich gewütet, den Bereich zwischen Goldgrube und Lindenberg (z.B. der Weg vom Goldgrubenfelsen zum Lindenberg im oberen Bereich) solltet Ihr meiden die Wege sind feinster Matsch und ordentlich zerwühlt.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Juni 2013)

böse Bäume


----------



## talybont (10. Juni 2013)

War am Samstag auf dem Feldberg und habe wirklich jeden Wanderer freundlich gegrüßt. Auf dem Trail runter zum Roten Kreuz haben wir ein Ehepaar passieren lassen (waren so etwa 30 m vom Traileinstieg weg) und etwas geplaudert. Knapp fünf Minuten vor uns seinen ein paar Kollegen in Ritterrüstung mit Mach 3 an Ihnen vorbei. Was sie ihnen wünschten, gehört hier nicht her.
Was ich damit sagen will - mit ein paar netten Worten kann man sogar solche Negativerlebnisse wettmachen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Juni 2013)

talybont schrieb:


> mit ein paar netten Worten kann man sogar solche Negativerlebnisse wettmachen.



Leider kann man das, aus eigener Erfahrung, oftmals nur bedingt... 

Habt euch richtig verhalten, man kann sich nicht für alle Idioten dieser Welt entschuldigen... nur zeigen, dass es auch die "Guten" gibt.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Xah88 (10. Juni 2013)

talybont schrieb:


> Knapp fünf Minuten vor uns seinen ein paar Kollegen in Ritterrüstung mit Mach 3 an Ihnen vorbei. Was sie ihnen wünschten, gehört hier nicht her.


 



Genau richtig gehandelt...gibt leider bei jeder Feldberg-Benutzer-Gruppe Idioten...bei den Wanderern, XC´lern, Enduristen und eben auch bei denen in Ritterrüstung (bei Rüstung leider umso häufiger, je jünger sie sind)...


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juni 2013)

Gestern habe ich am Altkönig Feuerwehrmann  spielen dürfen. Ich meine, offenes Feuer im Wald/Waldlichtung, muss ja jeder selber wissen, ob die Haftpflicht alles hinterher übernimmt... Nee, im Ernst, wenn jemand Feuer macht,  dann sollte er auch wissen, wie es hinterher gelöscht werden soll.  Einfach paar große Steine darauf legen, find ich als nicht unbedingt geeignet, wenn darunter sich noch eine Menge heisser Glut befindet. Jedenfalls als wir an der Bank ankamen, da fing die Glut beim starken Wind wieder an zu lodern, so dass richtig Feuer zwischen den Steinen aufflammte. 

Ich frage mich, welche Vollhonks machen da so ein Feuer und gehen dann einfach weg?

Ohne Worte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (24. Juni 2013)

Ich frag mich eh wieso da Feuer gemacht werden muss?

Ich war am Mittwoch auf'm AK und da sieht's mittlerweile ziemlich wüst aus.


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Juni 2013)

Waren gestern auch mal wieder oben... als besonders nervig sind die Forstwegrambos aufgefallen... auf der Schotterrampe zwischen Fuchstanz und Feldberg alleine 5-6 dieser Gattung, die mit 50 Sachen zwischen den Wanderern durchschießen... einer hat meinen Kollegen dabei knapp gestriffen, weil er noch unbedingt durch die Lücke musste..

Ich kann JEDEN Wanderer verstehen, der nach EINEM Tag mit den Schotterrasern nach einem sofortigen Bikeverbot im Wald ruft!

My2Cents


----------



## Juzo (24. Juni 2013)

das sind die kampfradler aus der großstadt!


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Juni 2013)

Die pöhsen Großstadtjungs rasen mit 50 km/h auf den Schotterwegen die Wanderer zusammen, die Hintertaunus-Dorfväter schmeißen am Vatertag flaschen und setzen den Altkönig in Brand während heimlich im Wald die gut organisierten Wanderer in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Forst Trails mit gefällten Bäumen zunageln. So hat jeder seinen Lieblingsfeind 

Ich muss ja sagen, ich hab gestern nur sehr nette Wanderer, Sanitäter und Notärzte im Taunus getroffen  war alles super entspannt.


----------



## Juzo (24. Juni 2013)

Also ich hasse ja generell Menschen


----------



## Spletti (24. Juni 2013)

also ich war die letzte zeit auch öfter aufm oldking und ich frage mich echt wer da immer feuer an den 2 stellen macht.....


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Juni 2013)

Menschen !


----------



## Marco76 (25. Juni 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Menschen !



Weiß man's?


----------



## Xah88 (25. Juni 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> Also ich hasse ja generell Menschen


 
Geht mir genauso


----------



## Everstyle (28. Juni 2013)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich muss ja sagen, ich hab gestern nur sehr nette Wanderer, Sanitäter und Notärzte im Taunus getroffen  war alles super entspannt.


Ehmm... ist nicht da wo Sanitäter und Notärzte rumlaufem eher unentspannt? 

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juni 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ehmm... ist nicht da wo Sanitäter und Notärzte rumlaufem eher unentspannt?
> 
> E.



Meistens, aber nicht immer


----------



## mastercremaster (30. Juni 2013)

Achtung Achtung, Spandex schützt nicht vorm freundlich sein!!!

Komme gerade von einer tollen Taunusrunde zurück. Es hätte wirklich 100% geil sein können, wenn nur mal einer der Mountainbikekollegen grüßen würde. Besonders verwunderlich ist, dass von den Wandersleuten jeder zurückgrüßt, bei den Bikern jedoch maximal 50%. Der Rest fährt mit zusammengekniffenen Lippen weiter. 

Leute ich kann doch nix dafür, dass die Schotterwege langweilig sind oder euch das enge Höschen zwickt. 
Auch erwarte ich nicht in jedem Fall eine proaktive, überschwängliche Begrüßung, aber ein bisschen Enthusiasmus über einen schönen Tag im Taunus mit vielen anderen Bikern wäre schon angebracht. 
Morgen ist wieder Montag, da ist wieder genug Platz für Schubladendenken und Missmut, wenn es unbedingt sein muss.
Auf den Trails lag der Anteil der zurückgrüßenden übrigens bei geschätzten 90%. Scheinbar setzt das ungewollte Endorphine frei.

Insgesamt fördert diese Kultur wirklich nicht das Miteinander verschiedener Nutzergruppen im Taunus. 
Also, erinnert Euch bitte daran und seid im Wald lieb zueinander .

Der Fahrer mit der weißen Wildsau nimmt das nächste Mal Begrüßungen freudestrahlend entgegen  
Einen schönen Sonntag noch und bis bald im Wald


----------



## Marco76 (30. Juni 2013)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung, Spandex schützt nicht vorm freundlich sein!!!
> 
> Komme gerade von einer tollen Taunusrunde zurück...



Schöne Ansprache


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Juli 2013)

Das mag auch an der Perspektive liegen. Wenn ich mit meinen engen Klamotten die Kollegen in den weiten Klamotten grüße, ist da ein ähnlicher Teil sich einfach viel zu cool zum zurück grüßen. 
Das Fazit bleibt das Gleiche: 


> Insgesamt fördert diese Kultur wirklich nicht das Miteinander verschiedener Nutzergruppen im Taunus.
> Also, erinnert Euch bitte daran und seid im Wald lieb zueinander .


Da können alle noch was lernen!


----------



## Stoppelhopp (3. Juli 2013)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung, Spandex schützt nicht vorm freundlich sein!!!
> 
> Komme gerade von einer tollen Taunusrunde zurück. Es hätte wirklich 100% geil sein können, wenn nur mal einer der Mountainbikekollegen grüßen würde. Besonders verwunderlich ist, dass von den Wandersleuten jeder zurückgrüßt, bei den Bikern jedoch maximal 50%. Der Rest fährt mit zusammengekniffenen Lippen weiter.
> 
> ...



Hi!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Es gibt solche und solche Biker. Egal in welcher Sportsparte oder sonst wo...
Das gibt´s auch unter Wandersleuten. 

Gestern habe ich mit dem FatBike, auf dem Weg vom Windeck zum Feldi (Auffahrt Falknerei), 2 Biker überholt und freundlich "Hallo" gerufen. 
 - Und ich gehöre auch zur Spandex-Gang.
Aber keiner der beiden Knallköppe hat auch nur Anstallten gemacht grüßen zu wollen...    Mich ärgert sowas!
Neulich ging´s mir sogar mit einem Vereinskollegen so.  Unverständlich!!


----------



## neikless (4. Juli 2013)

DU bist so schnell das den Jungs sicher die Luft weggeblieben ist oder der
Anblick des FATbikes hat ihnen die Sprache verschlagen ... " immer schön Grüßen Alles und Jeden !


----------



## Everstyle (5. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber keiner der beiden Knallköppe hat auch nur Anstallten gemacht grüßen zu wollen...    Mich ärgert sowas!
> Neulich ging´s mir sogar mit einem Vereinskollegen so.  Unverständlich!!


Liegt vielleicht am Vereinslogo auf der Hose? 

Ich persönlich musste leider schon mehrmals beobachten, dass die Mitglieder dieses Vereins sich nicht unbedingt durch Rücksichtnahme auszeichnen. Ein Vorfall ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung geblieben, wo wir wg. sich vor uns befindenden Wanderer gebremst haben und diese langsam überholen wollten, da ballerten zwei von euch an uns allen vorbei. Natürlich ohne Gruß und Dank.

Everstyle


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2013)

Man darf aber auch nicht Alle über einen Kamm scheren..
Die gibt´s auch bei der DIMB.   ...oder bei den einfachen Schoppenradlern um´s Eck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feldbergziege (8. Juli 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> DU bist so schnell das den Jungs sicher die Luft weggeblieben ist oder der
> Anblick des FATbikes hat ihnen die Sprache verschlagen ... " immer schön Grüßen Alles und Jeden !



Da ist sicher was dran  ... Immer schön freundlich bleiben ... seh ich auch so!


----------



## BoosBiker (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wer von euch fährt am Samstag und Sonntag eine schöne Tour im Taunus?Am  liebsten Trails.Würde mich gerne unauffällig anschließen,komme aus der  nähe von Köln und kenne mich nicht aus.Ich bin auf dem Taunus-Camp in   Eppstein-Niederjosbach.
Gruß aus dem Rheinisch Bergischen Kreis
Chris


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2013)

Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen....


----------



## Hornisborn (21. Juli 2013)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung, Spandex schützt nicht vorm freundlich sein!!!
> 
> Komme gerade von einer tollen Taunusrunde zurück. Es hätte wirklich 100% geil sein können, wenn nur mal einer der Mountainbikekollegen grüßen würde. Besonders verwunderlich ist, dass von den Wandersleuten jeder zurückgrüßt, bei den Bikern jedoch maximal 50%. Der Rest fährt mit zusammengekniffenen Lippen weiter.
> 
> ...



Sprichst du, sorry von den richtigen bikern? Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das es immer mehr Leute im Wald gibt, die nicht grüßen können. Dabei unterscheide ich etwas, gerade am Wochenende gibt es viele, die mal eben so Fahrrad fahren wollen und das vielleicht 2 - 3 mal im Jahr machen. Denen hab ich das immer verziehen, woher sollen Sie es auch wissen. Kennen sich nicht aus und denken vielleicht an eine Verwechslung. 
Aber von denen gibt es immer mehr, die auf dem ersten Blick Top ausgestattet sind und bei näherer Betrachtung Material zum Einstieg in den Sport haben. Da gibt es Frauen und Männer, die man optisch garnicht zu dem Sport schätzen würde. 
Übel fand ich letztens, als ein älterer Herr von ca. 60 Jahren mit seinem E-MTB mir auf dem Trail an einer größeren Pfütze begegnete und nicht durch diese fahren wollte. Da ich langsam durch gefahren bin, war jedemenge Zeit zum grüßen und man hat sich asngeshen, aber anscheint hat bei Ihm schon die Starre eingesetzt. 

Finde es gerade am Wochenende heftig wer und wo die Leute unterwegs sind. Nicht das ich den Taunus nicht teilen will, aber etwas mehr Erfahrung anderer in allen Richtungen, wäre nicht verkehrt. 

Aber wenn du zu den Zeiten fährst, wo der eigentliche biker trainiert, grüßt doch immer noch 90%.


----------



## talybont (22. Juli 2013)

Bin am Samstag von Wiesbaden zur Saalburg und zurück gefahren. War gut was los, aber 3/4 der Biker waren wohl stumm oder blind. Das mit der "Unfreundlichkeit" stimmt!!!
Und es waren richtige Biker - das sieht man!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## neikless (22. Juli 2013)

War ausnahmweise mal mit Hunde und Kinderwagen unterwegs,
leider grüße da echt weinige Leute zurück Biker wie Wanderer,
schade fand ich das ca 90% der Biker auch nicht danke sagen kann, wenn ich danz deutlich und viel Platz gemacht habe.
Egal ich bedanke und Grüße alles und jeden freundlich und denk mir meinen Teil,
 wer an solchen Tagen keinen Spaß und gute Laune hat kann mir nur leid tun !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (22. Juli 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> War ausnahmweise mal mit Hunde und Kinderwagen unterwegs,
> leider grüße da echt weinige Leute zurück Biker wie Wanderer,
> schade fand ich das ca 90% der Biker auch nicht danke sagen kann, wenn ich danz deutlich und viel Platz gemacht habe.
> Egal ich bedanke und Grüße alles und jeden freundlich und denk mir meinen Teil,
> wer an solchen Tagen keinen Spaß und gute Laune hat kann mir nur leid tun !


 
Aaaaah, ich glaube dich habe ich gesehen ...du warst auch sehr aufmerksam und hast sofort Kind und Kegel aus der Schussbahn genommen


----------



## Freefall79 (25. Juli 2013)

Vorsicht auf dem Victoriatrail, mir war es leider nicht gelungen, den Zweig beiseite zu räumen.


----------



## Nukem49 (25. Juli 2013)

Der war aber am Sonntag noch nicht...


----------



## Juzo (25. Juli 2013)

der ist schon angesägt...kaputt haben wir ihn aber nicht bekommen


----------



## wartool (26. Juli 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> der ist schon angesägt...kaputt haben wir ihn aber nicht bekommen



un die Steine in der Kurve vorher sind auch euer Werk??


----------



## Juzo (26. Juli 2013)

was?


----------



## McFlury (26. Juli 2013)

...und wer von euch Mountain Bikern hat hier wieder den Wald kaputt gemacht!!!
Die Reifenspuren im Format 45x25,35" im Unterholz wären ja noch zu verkraften, aber dass ihr das Holz für Northshore Elemente überall schon hingelegt habt, das geht nicht, das fällt doch auf!


----------



## Juzo (26. Juli 2013)

die reifengröße lässt auf downhiller schließen...die sind eh ganz ganz pöse!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juli 2013)

Der Herzbergtrail ist auch zugelegt ohne Ende!


----------



## wartool (26. Juli 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> was?



ich rede von dem Steinanlieger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (26. Juli 2013)

ja, klar und aus dem baum wollen wir auch noch einen bauen 

nein spaß bei seite!
steinanlieger sind mir gestern nicht aufgefallen und mit dem baum meinte ich, dass der förster den schon angesägt hat, aber warum auch immer, nicht ganz durch.
ich wollte dann mit nem kumpell den rest iwi durchbrechen um wenigstens eine hälfte beiseite zu räumen!

alles roger?


----------



## Freefall79 (26. Juli 2013)

Den Steinanlieger gibt es noch; mir war der gestern aufgefallen.


----------



## Juzo (26. Juli 2013)

ok, war gestern vielleicht schon zu dunkel?...


----------



## Asrael (26. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Herzbergtrail ist auch zugelegt ohne Ende!



meinst du den blauen Punkt oder die Telefonschneise?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Juli 2013)

Telefonschneise  ist doch das Stück zwischen Marmorstein und dem grauen Kiesweg , oder?
Blauer Punkt auch nicht.
Kurz bevor man auf das Herzberg-Plateau fährt  (wenige Meter davor), geht es rechts weg..


----------



## Freefall79 (29. Juli 2013)

Die Telegrafenschneise beginnt nach dem "Gartentor" von der Herzberg Gaststätte und führt grob in die Richtung Marmorstein, ja.
Kurz vor dem Herzbergplateau nach rechts abzubiegen (steiler Einstieg nach wenigen Metern) ist der Anfang des "Blauen Punkts" (oder auch Weiße Steinige Hohl).


----------



## wieman01 (29. Juli 2013)

Servus, 

erst einmal ein kurzes Hallo an Euch, da ich neu hier bin.

Falls einer von Euch möglicherweise im Taunus (Seite Kronberg) eine Satteltasche mit allerlei Zubehör gefunden hat, dann würde ich mich über eine kurze PM freuen. Diese habe ich vor einigen Wochen verloren, bevor mir die Idee kam, hier einmal zu fragen.

Bei dem Wetter zu fahren, ist schon eine krasse Nummer, oder? 

Gruß, wieman01


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. August 2013)

Der Bahntrail ist "natürlicherweise" etwas blockiert. Ist aber aus beiden Richtung gut einsehbar, weil auf einem längeren geraden Stück:


----------



## mohrstefan (15. August 2013)

http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/mtb-fahrtechnik-fortgeschritten/bunny-hop/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. August 2013)

so wie es aussah hat das der eine oder andere vor mir schon probiert. Oder die Abdrücke der Kettenblätter stammten vom Drübertragen


----------



## a-rs (19. August 2013)

Wo ist der Bahn-Trail? Ich hab die Bezeichnung noch nicht gehört.

Gruß

ars


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2013)

der führt vom parkplatz b455 nähe rettershof nach k-hornau nähe reis, direkt an der bahnlinie köinigstein-höchst entlang.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2013)

Klick!


----------



## tomtomba (1. September 2013)

Achtung Harvester!!!
Auf dem Trail vom Roten Kreuz parallel zur Straße zum Eselsheck führt hat der Harvester gute Arbeit geleistet....


----------



## Bobbypilot (3. September 2013)

Na dann will ich auch mal:

Vom Judenkopf nach Eppstein runter, da hat man (ich vermute absichtlich!) den Trail blockiert, indem man ca alle 20-30m einen großen Baum quer umgesägt und liegengelassen hat, insgesamt 7 oder 8 Stück!  Nur mit großem Aufwand zu umgehen. Das sieht mir nach einem gezielten Versuch aus, die MTBr (und alle anderen auch) da fernzuhalten?
Und das ist doch irgendwie frustrierend, wenn man mühsam den Berg raufstrampelt, nur um das Bike dann durch den Wald neben dem Trail wieder runterzutragen 

Habt ihr sowas schonmal erlebt?

Ich werds mir in ein paar Wochen nochmal angucken und ggf berichten.

cheers, Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2013)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Habt ihr sowas schonmal erlebt?



Klar - Schon öfters.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. September 2013)

Das ist das Förstersmännchen, das im Winterhalbjahr auf der anderen Straßenseite wütet 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10192588&postcount=636

Der nimmt das aber irgendwann schon wieder mit. Ist ja alles bares Geld

Andererseits zeigt sich bei allem, was länger liegt, dass sich recht schnell neue Wege drumrum bilden wie beim Harvester-endverdichteten Gundelweidentrail z.B.


----------



## Svenos (6. September 2013)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> Vom Judenkopf nach Eppstein runter, da hat man (ich vermute absichtlich!) den Trail blockiert, indem man ca alle 20-30m einen großen Baum quer umgesägt und liegengelassen hat, insgesamt 7 oder 8 Stück! Nur mit großem Aufwand zu umgehen. Das sieht mir nach einem gezielten Versuch aus, die MTBr (und alle anderen auch) da fernzuhalten?
> Und das ist doch irgendwie frustrierend, wenn man mühsam den Berg raufstrampelt, nur um das Bike dann durch den Wald neben dem Trail wieder runterzutragen
> ...


 

Mein Tipp: Einfach die Säge zur Hand nehmen und die Dinger wegmachen. Das dauert höchstens eine Stunde und ist ein super Training für die Arme.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. September 2013)

...aber nur, wenn man des "Fürsten" Werkzeug am Mann trägt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/698725?in=set


----------



## Bobbypilot (6. September 2013)

...och nö.

Dann lieber sowas: 
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/bos...booksbilliger [Plusbox]/wt_cc1/wt_cc1/plusbox


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Einfach die Säge zur Hand nehmen und die Dinger wegmachen. Das dauert höchstens eine Stunde und ist ein super Training für die Arme.



 Genau 

Was den Flow stört, gehört weggesägt


----------



## Svenos (6. September 2013)

Ich warte ja noch auf die solarbetriebene Klapp-Kettensäge!!! Die würde ich sofort kaufen.

Aber mal im Ernst. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass viele Biker sich zwar über "Stöckchen" im Weg aufregen, das Rad drüber heben oder das Kettenblatt daran verbiegen, anstatt das Ding einfach zu schreddern.
Ich habe mittlerweile immer die Klappsäge dabei. Hilft übrigens auch bei aufdringlichen Hunden 
Nicht dass ich dem Hunde etwas tun würde. Es hilft in der Regel, wenn man sie dem unbelehrbaren Herrchen zeigt. Das wirkt Wunder!


----------



## Asrael (6. September 2013)

Du bedrohst nicht im ernst Hunde(Besitzer) mit ner Klappsäge oder? 

uiuiui das gibt wieder ordentlich Gesprächsstoff und Hasstiraden auf dem nächsten Hundefreunde Stammtisch...


----------



## Svenos (6. September 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Du bedrohst nicht im ernst Hunde(Besitzer) mit ner Klappsäge oder?
> 
> uiuiui das gibt wieder ordentlich Gesprächsstoff und Hasstiraden auf dem nächsten Hundefreunde Stammtisch...


 
Nee, eigentlich nicht. Aber es gab mal den Fall dass einer seinen giftigen Hund absolut nicht zur Ordnung gerufen hat und das obwohl ich mit Ankündigung im Schrittempo vorbei wollte. Und dann kam noch der doofe Spruch: "Der will nur spielen". Da habe ich die Säge rausgeholt und gemeint: "Ich aber nicht".
Die meisten Hunde sind mittlerweile recht gut erzogen im Gegensatz zu früher.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Da habe ich die Säge rausgeholt und gemeint: "Ich aber nicht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. September 2013)

Sehr gut 

steht doch nur schlappe 14000km entfernt sowieso auf jeder gut sortierten Speisekarte 

EDIT: Ich hätte mich bepis.. vor lachen, wenn ich das gesehen hätte, aber liebe Mitleser, bitte nicht nachmachen, sonst müssen wir wieder Jahrzehnte wegen so ner Aktion um den guten Ruf kämpfen...

"Mountainbiker attackiert Hund mit Klappsäge..."


----------



## nrgmac (6. September 2013)

Der Letzte mit Klappsäge ist so geendet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2013)

Chop Suey vom Hund am Stück


----------



## neikless (7. September 2013)

Hund + Bike = 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/310284/


----------



## nrgmac (7. September 2013)

Yo, macht ,,tierisch" Spaß! 
Ist das Bild aus Stromberg?


----------



## mohrstefan (7. September 2013)

pfff Klappmesser


----------



## neikless (7. September 2013)

ja stromberg sorry nicht taunus


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2013)

stromberg   !!!!


----------



## xtccc (8. September 2013)

auf dem bogenschießplatztrail gabs auch baumfällarbeiten...kurz nach dem ersten steilstück liegt diverses holz quer zur fahrrine !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2013)

Wegsägen!


----------



## neikless (8. September 2013)

wegräumen reicht war auch da musste aber zum bus  daher keine zeit


----------



## chicco81 (24. September 2013)

Tach zusammen,
ich wollte nur bescheid geben das im Wald zwischen Diedenbergen und Marxheim Drahtseile gespannt sind, also Vorsicht.
Gibt jetzt keine genauen Punkte, scheinbar sind die .... öcher einfach durch den Wald gelaufen und haben mal hier mal da Seile gespannt.
Meistens sind die Seile rechts und links an Stellen gespannt wo der eigentliche Trail mit Bäumen blockiert wurde.

Was wir gefunden haben, haben wir entsorgt.

Gruß


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. September 2013)

Habt ihr die Polizei infomiert ?


----------



## neikless (24. September 2013)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Meistens sind die Seile rechts und links an Stellen gespannt wo der eigentliche Trail mit Bäumen blockiert wurde.
> Gruß



"das" versteh ich irgendwie nicht oder kanns mir nicht bildlich vorstellen,
aber danke fürs melden auch wenn es nicht meine ecke ist aber wichtig
und ihr solltet echt die Polizei informieren !!! hoffe die entwicklung stirbt über den winter aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> "das" versteh ich irgendwie nicht oder kanns mir nicht bildlich vorstellen...



An Stellen wo Bäume lauf Trails querliegen, bilden sich oftmals links oder rechts von den Bäumen Umfahrungen. Ich denke mal, dass die Seile wahrscheinlich dort gespannt wurden, um das Umfahren zu verhindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (24. September 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> "das" versteh ich irgendwie nicht oder kanns mir nicht bildlich vorstellen,



Ganz einfach, der Trail ist durch einen oder mehrere Bäume versperrt, also haben sich rechts und/oder links kleine Pfade gebildet, durchs laufen oder Fahren.
Und genau an diesen Ausweichpfaden sind die Seile gespannt gewesen, zumindest die wir gefunden haben.

Polizei haben wir nicht informiert, man kann eh nur ne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt machen und die Polizei wird niemals im Wald rumfahren und irgendwas überprüfen.
Also reine Zeitverschwendung, leider.

Edith:
Da war wahltho schneller ^^


----------



## neikless (24. September 2013)

ok kappiert, es würde schon was bringen, allein die Fälle zu melden 
um sie zu erfassen, leider wird man den Täter nicht finden das ist leider richtig !


----------



## mohrstefan (24. September 2013)

Tja.die Flärschener waren schon immer TOP


----------



## neikless (24. September 2013)

verbessert mich aber seit jemand anzeige erstattet hat ist es zb auf dem Viktoria trail besser beworden ...


----------



## nrgmac (24. September 2013)

Aus dem Nachbarfred:



speedy77xyz schrieb:


> Achtung Bike-Freunde, weiterhin Nägel am Winterstein, das schon seit mehreren Jahren in Folge!
> 
> Hier der Presseberich der Polizei zu den Anzeigen aus der Pressemappe:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. September 2013)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Polizei haben wir nicht informiert, man kann eh nur ne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt machen und die Polizei wird niemals im Wald rumfahren und irgendwas überprüfen.
> Also reine Zeitverschwendung, leider.



Seh ich anders. Ja, es ist Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. Ja, die Polizei wird sich nciht auf die Lauer legen. Aber je mehr Fälle dokumentiert werden, umso mehr werden durch Berichte all diejenigen sensibilisiert, die friedlich durch die Weltgeschicht laufen. Und wehe es wird tatsächlich mal einer erwischt. Der- oder diejenige hat dann eine Menge Spaß mit dem Gesetz.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. September 2013)

bei sowas IMMER die polizei informieren. und die ermittelt auf jeden fall.... wir hatten hier letztes jahr einen mysteriösen bikeunfall mit einer schwerverletzten.... im vorfeld wurden auch immer nägel u.ä. gefunden.


----------



## chicco81 (25. September 2013)

Joa, wenn ich die Tage in Hofheim bin fahr ich mal zur Polizei und geb denen mal bescheid.
Fahr eh heute Abend nochmal die ähnlichen Strecken und vielleicht finde ich ja noch oder wieder was.
Dann kann ich das gleich mitnehmen, denn das was wir gefunden haben, haben wir schon entsorgt.


----------



## neikless (25. September 2013)

wenn möglich mach bilder und mach drauf aufmerksam das
auch füßgänger kinder reiter hunde usw verletzt oder gar getötet werden könnten ()


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. September 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> wenn möglich mach bilder und mach drauf aufmerksam das
> auch füßgänger kinder reiter hunde usw verletzt oder gar getötet werden könnten


Ich finde, da kann man den Smiley auch gut weglassen. 
Diese Fallenstellerei geht immer weiter, bis einer heult... Unvorstellbar, was da in einigen wenigen Köpfen rumspuken muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (2. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön dreist die Baumfällarbeiten des Forstes im "Wildbiotop" am Sandplacken. Krass sowas... Naturschutz?! Mit Füssen getreten!!


----------



## nrgmac (2. Oktober 2013)

Die derfe des eben.... Ist zufällig deren Eigentum!


----------



## neikless (2. Oktober 2013)

Der Wald gehört dem Volk !
Und selbst wo nicht, Besitz befreit nicht von der Pflicht sorgsam damit umzugehen !
Im Waldgesetz steht zB das in Naturschutzgebieten mit Pferden und nur leichtem Gerät gearbeitet werden darf, 
der vorbildliche HESSEN HORST aber fährt mit tonnenschweren Fahrzeugen durch Gebiete die er zu schützen vorgibt, 
sorry einfach nicht ernstzunehmen !
Schmale Pfade dürfen nicht genutzt werden, zum Schutz von Pflanzen und Tieren, im selben Atemzug werden um diese
Pfade großflächig Wiesen abgemäht und Schneisen in die Wälder geschlagen ...


----------



## QTrotter (2. Oktober 2013)

Was eines der schweren Geräte im Wald in sStunden anrichtet, schafft eine Horde MTBs oder Motorräder nicht im ganzen Jahr.

In meinem Kopf spielt sich immer so eine Szene vor Gericht oder ähnlichem ab, wo über Schäden der Zweiräder diskutiert wird und jemand tauscht Bilder gegen die der Waldarbeiter ...


----------



## asroc (2. Oktober 2013)

Heute gesehen:

Der Trail vom Staufen bei Eppstein (Einstieg ab großer Mannstein) Richtung Fischbach ist stark verblockt mit Nadelästen. Überfahren kaum möglich. Der schöne Trail ist also vorerst nicht mehr befahrbar...sah auch alles noch recht frisch aus.


----------



## neikless (2. Oktober 2013)

QTrotter schrieb:


> Was eines der schweren Geräte im Wald in sStunden anrichtet, schafft eine Horde MTBs oder Motorräder nicht im ganzen Jahr.



einmal mit Forst-harvester durchgefahren sieht man über viele Jahre 
dafür müssten MTBiker Jahrzehnte hart arbeiten und es doch nie erreichen ... wird ein Trail nicht mehr genutzt holt sich die Natur schnell zurück was ihr gehört !


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Oktober 2013)

Tausende Mountainbiker werden nicht schaffen, was so eine 10 Tonnen Maschine schafft - den Boden bis zu einem Meter tief endgültig zu verdichten. Das dauert lange, bis da wieder Heilung möglich ist - wenn überhaupt.


----------



## sipaq (4. Oktober 2013)

Rund um den Weilsberg, den großen Zacken, am Rot-Kreuz-Trail, im oberen Japaner-Trail und in der Auffahrt zum Fuchsstein sind die Harvester entweder schon unterwegs gewesen oder noch unterwegs. Es lässt sich überall schön sehen, wie dadurch die Wegbreite zumindest verdoppelt, teilweise um den Faktor 3 verbreitert wurde.

Einzig gute Sache:
Man hat das auf trockenem Untergrund gemacht. Bei nassem Boden sähe alles noch viel schlimmer aus.


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2013)

alles nur, um die 2 m regel aus bw doch noch bundesweit einzuführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Oktober 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Rund um den Weilsberg, den großen Zacken, am Rot-Kreuz-Trail, im oberen Japaner-Trail und in der Auffahrt zum Fuchsstein sind die Harvester entweder schon unterwegs gewesen oder noch unterwegs. Es lässt sich überall schön sehen, wie dadurch die Wegbreite zumindest verdoppelt, teilweise um den Faktor 3 verbreitert wurde.



Habe ich gestern auch er_fahren_ müssen..  Angefangen fast ab Kittelhütte.
Was meinst du mit Rot-Kreuz-Trail? Der Weg runter zu den Glasöfen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja ein perfider Trick: Einfach die Trails alle mit dem Harvester abfahren und schon kann keiner mehr die 2m-Regel verletzen


----------



## nrgmac (4. Oktober 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> Der Wald gehört dem Volk !
> Und selbst wo nicht, Besitz befreit nicht von der Pflicht sorgsam damit umzugehen !
> Im Waldgesetz steht zB das in Naturschutzgebieten mit Pferden und nur leichtem Gerät gearbeitet werden darf,
> der vorbildliche HESSEN HORST aber fährt mit tonnenschweren Fahrzeugen durch Gebiete die er zu schützen vorgibt,
> ...



Sorry neikless,
aber da liegst Du leider völlig daneben. Ich persönlich mag die Jungs auch nicht und bei manchen "Pflegeaktionen" frage ich mich auch, was das in diesem Umfang soll. Jedoch solltest Du evtl. ein paar Jahrzehnte zurückgehen. 
http://www.hessen-forst.de/naturschutz-lebensraum-wald-2399.html 
Leider entspricht dies den Tatsachen und ohne fachgerechte Bewirtschaftung geht es heute wohl kaum noch. Zu viele Interessengruppen nutzen den Wald und jeder beansprucht ihn für sich alleine. Wie Du schon oben festgestellt hast, gehört der hess. Wald zu großen Teilen dem Volk. Jetzt musst Du Dir die Frage stellen, ob Du Dich um "Deinen" Wald kümmerst? Bist Du ausgebildeter Forstmann und kannst den Wald entsprechend den Vorgaben der Landesregierung pflegen? Wohl eher nicht. Und was, wenn Dich die Landesregierung kostenpflichtig an Deine (vernachlässigten?) Eigentümerpflichten erinnert? Das Gejammer möchte ich gerne mal hören! BTW werden in Hessen schon immer öfter wieder Rückepferde eingesetzt. Ein Wildbiotop oder eine Wildruhezone ist kein Naturschutzgebiet und Forstarbeiten sind im Rahmen des Allgemeinwohles ein notwendiges Übel. 
In ein paar Monaten sieht man davon nichts mehr und gut is!

Kümmert Euch besser mal um die selbsternannten Sherriffs, Stöckchenleger und Fallensteller und auch den eigenen Auftritt im Wald sollten einige hier mal ganz schnell überdenken.


----------



## neikless (4. Oktober 2013)

Lass ich mal so stehen ... Ist was wahres dran auch wenn ich nicht in alle Punkten deiner Meinung bin und nicht alles glaube was Forst, Staat und Politik sagt will einfach keine weiterer Diskussion , meine Meinung dazu hab ich ja !


----------



## sipaq (5. Oktober 2013)

Der Trakl runter vom Roten Kreuz in Richtung Königstein


----------



## Freerideschaf (14. Oktober 2013)

Am Bogenschützentrail liegt am Übergang zwischen erster und zweiter Sektion ein Baum längs auf dem Trail  ... und der Einstieg zur zweiten Sektion ist mit Gestrüpp zugeschüttet... das sind keine notwendigen Rückearbeiten, das ist Schikane... gesunde Bäume aus Bosheit umschneiden...  tolle Naturschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitfuerplanb (15. Oktober 2013)

Am Herzberg liegt derzeit ein Harvester im Trail 

http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/hochta...t-Rueckefahrzeug-am-Herzberg-um;art690,656455


----------



## neikless (15. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## Hornisborn (15. Oktober 2013)

http://www.hr-online.de/website/includes/video_popup.jsp?vId=mp4%3Avideo%2Ffs%2Fmaintower%2F2013_10%2F131014182736_mt_ganz_14693.mp4&color=ffffff&start=235.8&image=mp4%3Avideo%2Ffs%2Fmaintower%2F2013_10%2F131014182736_mt_ganz_14693.mp4


----------



## Keepiru (17. Oktober 2013)

nrgmac schrieb:


> ... und auch den eigenen Auftritt im Wald sollten einige hier mal ganz schnell überdenken.



Aber Hallo!
Ich frage mich sehr oft wie wir das Image der Waldterroristen loswerden wollen wenn wir nichtmal in der Lage sind uns UNTEREINANDER zu grüßen, von anderen Waldbenutzern mal ganz abgesehen!

Ich habe schon mehrfach statt eines "Hallo!" ein "Was willst du denn von mir?" zurückbekommen. Wobei ich mich frage was besser ist... gar nix oder das.


----------



## Asrael (17. Oktober 2013)

Deinem Benutzerbild nach bist du ja auch der Inbegriff der Toleranz.

Mal abgesehen von ein paar Lycra Jungs grüßt eigentlich jeder zurück. Inklusive Wanderern und Hundebesitzern.


----------



## Keepiru (17. Oktober 2013)

Tja Asrael, ich BIN einer von diesen "Lycra-Jungs" und leider erlebe ich es in jeder Tour im Taunus usw genau so.... und zwar völlig unabhängig von Outfit, Bike und Laufradgröße.


----------



## Asrael (17. Oktober 2013)

Karma?


----------



## nrgmac (18. Oktober 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Deinem Benutzerbild nach bist du ja auch der Inbegriff der Toleranz.
> 
> Mal abgesehen von ein paar Lycra Jungs grüßt eigentlich jeder zurück. Inklusive Wanderern und Hundebesitzern.



Er lehnt zumindest höflich ab! Nein danke ist doch OK, oder?
Schlimm sind die Leute für die nur die eigenen Regeln zählen. War letzte Woche mal wieder in Stromberg. Da ist so ein Vollpfosten vom Parkplatz aus direkt durch den Wald zu einem tiefer liegenden Querweg gefahren. Damit hat er ca. 50 m (bergab rollen) eingespart, aber die Anwohnerin, die gerade den Müll rausgebracht hat, war ziemlich sauer. Ein Idiot reicht und schon steht der Rest ziemlich dumm da und von denen Jungs gibt es hier im Taunus ne ganze Menge.


----------



## neikless (18. Oktober 2013)

stimmt leider , kann man aber nur selbst besser machen !


----------



## Asrael (18. Oktober 2013)

Also die generelle Ablehnung einer Laufradgröße mit der Forderung nach dem Atomausstieg gleichzusetzen finde ich schon ziemlich anmaßend. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Das es überall schwarze Schafe gibt ist mir schon bewusst. Aber vielleicht sollte man ein wenig das friedliche miteinander üben anstatt mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. Oktober 2013)

ja mach doch !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sollte man ein wenig das friedliche miteinander üben anstatt mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen.



 Na dann geh' mal mit gutem Beispiel voran


----------



## sipaq (20. Oktober 2013)

Für die Ihn kennen:
Der Obeliskentrail oberhalb vom Forellengut ist vom Forst durch Waldarbeiten/Baumfällarbeiten weitestgehend zerstört worden. Auch der von oben kommende Zubringertrail ist total zerfahren. Da geht mindestens ein Jahr lang nix.


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Für die Ihn kennen:
> Der Obeliskentrail oberhalb vom Forellengut ist vom Forst durch Waldarbeiten/Baumfällarbeiten weitestgehend zerstört worden. Auch der von oben kommende Zubringertrail ist total zerfahren. Da geht mindestens ein Jahr lang nix.



wo genau ist das ?


----------



## projekt (22. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo genau ist das ?



+ 1 ?

Gruß projekt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Oktober 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo genau ist das ?





sipaq schrieb:


> Der Obeliskentrail *oberhalb vom Forellengut *...


Nicht deine Ecke Fux. Ist von der HM Richtung Saalburg am Elisabethenweg.


----------



## sipaq (23. Oktober 2013)

Schwarzer Kater hats gesagt. Aber wie gesagt, der Trail dort ist auf Jahre hin zerstört.


----------



## Asrael (23. Oktober 2013)

Wirklich schade, aber der kleine Trail am Hang, der relativ direkt am Bach rauskommt ist eh die spaßigere alternative.


----------



## TiJoe (23. Oktober 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wirklich schade, aber der kleine Trail am Hang, der relativ direkt am Bach rauskommt ist eh die spaßigere alternative.



Der Trail mit dem Wildschwein-Zeichen? 

Da bin ich gestern mit dem Crosser lang, weil im Bereich des "Rotes Kreuz-Wegs" Holz gemacht wurde.

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (23. Oktober 2013)

@Asrael. Genau den Trail meine ich. Der ist zerstört.


----------



## Asrael (23. Oktober 2013)

Der kleine Singletrail am Hang parallel zum Forstweg? Der bei dem man links erst mal steil hoch musste und sich dann im Verlauf unter tiefhängenden Ästen durchducken muss?


----------



## sipaq (23. Oktober 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Asrael (23. Oktober 2013)

Der wird doch nie wieder wie früher


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Oktober 2013)

hat jemand eigtl. schon mal probiert, ein forstamt anzuzeigen? ich weiss, dass es eine gemeinde in hessen gab, die genau das tat und damit wohl auch erfolgreich war. zumindest wurden die wege wieder in den urzstand versetzt, bzw. die schäden beseitigt. ob eine anzeige von privat genauso erfolgreich wäre ist fraglich, aber ein gefundenes fressen für die press wäre es vermutlich.


----------



## Xah88 (27. Oktober 2013)

DH mittlerer Teil ist wieder fahrbar. 

Vielen Dank an denjenigen, der vergangene Woche ein dezentes Loch in die querliegenden Bäume gemacht hat 

(auch danke ans Aufschütten der anderen quergelegten Bäume zu Sprüngen etc)

Ride on,

Xah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2013)

aussichtsplattform grosser mannstein wegen vandalismus gesperrt !

deppen !


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> aussichtsplattform grosser mannstein wegen vandalismus gesperrt !
> 
> deppen !


Leider schon seit etwa drei Wochen...


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2013)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Leider schon seit etwa drei Wochen...



herbstferien ... war ja irgendwie klar ...


----------



## bfri (10. November 2013)

Vandalismus? Unglaublich. Was haben die da gemacht? Das Geländer abgeflext oder Fels abgebaut? Muss wohl mal oben vorbei joggen und mir das anschauen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Wo ist denn der Mannstein?


----------



## neikless (10. November 2013)

tz tz tz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Lachst du mich aus, Niklas?


----------



## neikless (10. November 2013)

Naaaiin , mit dir


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Mannstein?



staufen ost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2013)

Wie da kennt jemand, der im Taunus wohnt, diesen geschichtsträchtigen Ort nicht? 

Dort haben die Gagernbrüder 1848 ihren Treueschwur geleistet.

In unmittelbarer Nähe stand auch das Ferienhaus des Frankfurter Geologen Albert von Reinach.

Jetzt wissen wir also auch, warum es in Kelkheim einen Gagernring und eine Albert-von-Reinach-Schule gibt 

Da geht übrigen auch der coole, gleichnamige Trail ab, der runter nach Fischbach führt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Jup, peinlich aber dem ist so. 
Bin generell in Richtung Königstein, Kronberg und Co weniger unterwegs. 
Okay, mit Namen von Erhebungen, Bergen, Hügeln und/oder auch Trails hab ich es nicht so, egal wie und wo..   

Aber Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2013)

bfri schrieb:


> Vandalismus? Unglaublich. Was haben die da gemacht?


Das Geländer ist wohl locker und es besteht deshalb Absturzgefahr.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. November 2013)

Das war aber schon im September so hab ich grade mal geschaut...

...oder ist das schon wieder?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10922071&postcount=398 (unterer Teil des Beitrages mit Bildern)


----------



## bfri (12. November 2013)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Geländer ist wohl locker und es besteht deshalb Absturzgefahr.


Danke. Ja, ich habe mittlerweile auch ein Bild zugesendet bekommen. Die Aussichtsplattform ist gesperrt und das Geländer wird neu gemacht. Zum "Felsen" scheint man aber zu kommen.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (15. November 2013)

Aufm Feldi wird gerade n Schlittenhunderennen aufgebaut. Geht am Brunhildisstein runter Richtung Sandplacken und kommt am Hang bei der Bergwacht wieder hoch. Geht wahrscheinlich auf der Reifenberger Seite rum. Danke noch mal an die Jungs mit dem Kettennieter.


----------



## mohrstefan (23. November 2013)

Geht doch


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. November 2013)

Und das Viehzeuch wird ausgestopft dazugestellt!
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...immig-gucken-kein-abschussgrund-12677240.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2013)

Was daran ein "Leistungsnachweis" sein soll, werde ich wohl nie verstehen.


----------



## rocky-ritzel (24. November 2013)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Und das Viehzeuch wird ausgestopft dazugestellt!
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...immig-gucken-kein-abschussgrund-12677240.html



Das sind Geisteskranke Spaßmörder die jedes Jahr 4000 Tonnen Blei in deutsche Wälder schießen und das auch in das Naturschutzgebiet...
Das Jagdgesetz ist noch aus der Natzizeit und steht heute noch über dem Naturschutz- und Tierschutzgesetz...


Hier gib es die Fakten...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ls-m1kDwVY"]Die Wahrheit Ã¼ber die Jagd - Evolutionsbiologe Prof. Josef Helmut Reichholf  widerlegt JÃ¤gerlÃ¼gen - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.wasjaegerverschweigen.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (24. November 2013)

schon vergesen "Hei,§Rocky$ " 


nrgmac schrieb:


> Sorry neikless,
> aber da liegst Du leider völlig daneben. Ich persönlich mag die Jungs auch nicht und bei manchen "Pflegeaktionen" frage ich mich auch, was das in diesem Umfang soll. Jedoch solltest Du evtl. ein paar Jahrzehnte zurückgehen.
> http://www.hessen-forst.de/naturschutz-lebensraum-wald-2399.html
> Leider entspricht dies den Tatsachen und ohne fachgerechte Bewirtschaftung geht es heute wohl kaum noch. Zu viele Interessengruppen nutzen den Wald und jeder beansprucht ihn für sich alleine. Wie Du schon oben festgestellt hast, gehört der hess. Wald zu großen Teilen dem Volk. Jetzt musst Du Dir die Frage stellen, ob Du Dich um "Deinen" Wald kümmerst? Bist Du ausgebildeter Forstmann und kannst den Wald entsprechend den Vorgaben der Landesregierung pflegen? Wohl eher nicht. Und was, wenn Dich die Landesregierung kostenpflichtig an Deine (vernachlässigten?) Eigentümerpflichten erinnert? Das Gejammer möchte ich gerne mal hören! BTW werden in Hessen schon immer öfter wieder Rückepferde eingesetzt. Ein Wildbiotop oder eine Wildruhezone ist kein Naturschutzgebiet und Forstarbeiten sind im Rahmen des Allgemeinwohles ein notwendiges Übel.
> ...


----------



## G_Radelt (25. November 2013)

sorry @rocky-ritzel, aber das ist BullSh... Ein wenig Wissen zu Wildverbiss, -beständen etc. und ein wenig Realismus bitte schön. Auch kommen die Forderungen nach höheren Abschusszahlen nie von den Jägern, sondern von Förstern, Bauern, Waldbesitzern oder gern mal Anwohnern, weil Wild "gesichtet" wird oder schlichtweg der Vorgarten umgepflügt ist.
Ich habe keinen Jagdschein und würde mich nie mit einer Flinte in den Wald setzen, aber ich gehe mit offenen Augen durch die Welt.


----------



## mohrstefan (25. November 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> sorry @_rocky-ritzel_, aber das ist BullSh... Ein wenig Wissen zu Wildverbiss, -beständen etc. und ein wenig Realismus bitte schön. Auch kommen die Forderungen nach höheren Abschusszahlen nie von den Jägern, sondern von Förstern, Bauern, Waldbesitzern oder gern mal Anwohnern, weil Wild "gesichtet" wird oder schlichtweg der Vorgarten umgepflügt ist.
> Ich habe keinen Jagdschein und würde mich nie mit einer Flinte in den Wald setzen, aber ich gehe mit offenen Augen durch die Welt.


----------



## cleiende (25. November 2013)

Wenn die Viecher Dir seit 10 Jahren regelmäßig den Garten umgraben, was in den 35 Jahren davor nicht der Fall war, dann wird es mal Zeit den unnatürlichen Feind aus dem Waffenschrank zu holen. Wenn ich im Herbst frühmorgens Pilze sammeln gehe sehe ich soviel Wild wie nie zuvor und ich mache das seit ich ein kleiner Bub war.
Ich gehe gerne als Treiber auf einer Jagd mit.
Jagdexzesse wie in den USA sind etwas ganz Anderes.


----------



## neikless (25. November 2013)

Altkönig vor gefühlt 10 Jahren


----------



## powderJO (26. November 2013)

jetzt ist mir kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G_Radelt (26. November 2013)

Darf ich das Bild als Hintergrund für meinen Rechner verwenden? Das sieht super aus!


----------



## neikless (27. November 2013)

... kann dich nicht dran hindern  gern !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Wenn die Viecher Dir seit 10 Jahren regelmäßig den Garten umgraben, was in den 35 Jahren davor nicht der Fall war, dann wird es mal Zeit den unnatürlichen Feind aus dem Waffenschrank zu holen.



Wie wäre es denn dann mal mit einer entsprechenden Einfriedung?

Mein Grundstück liegt auch direkt am Wald, aber ich habe einen adäquaten Zaun, damit die sog. "Viecher" nicht auf mein Grundstück gelangen können.

Anstattdessen holt der Mensch dann halt die Knarre raus und ballert die Tiere ab, weil sie seinen "natürlichen Lebensraum" stören 

Menschen sind nun mal Allesfresser und Fleisch gehört auch zur natürlichen Nahrung des Menschen (über den Umfang des heutigen Fleischkonsums in den westlichen Industriegesellschaften kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein). 

Menschen, die aber andere Lebewesen als Hobby und somit aus Spass an der Freud töten, sind mir gelinde gesagt mehr als Suspekt.

Und dann gibt es noch Futterkrippen im Wald, um den Tierbestand entsprechend hoch zu halten 

Es mag tatsächlich vereinzelt Gründe geben, wo es Sinn macht, den Wildbestand zu kontrollieren. Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich aber auch oftmals um reine Vorwände, nur damit diese Artgenossen ihren "Mordsspass" haben.

In diesem Sinne: Waidmannsheil!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Dezember 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> aussichtsplattform grosser mannstein wegen vandalismus gesperrt !


Ist wieder frei und hat ein ganz neues Gländer bekommen. Mit Aussicht war heute am Aussichtspunkt leider trotzdem nix.


----------



## ratte (15. Dezember 2013)

Rund um den Rossert sind gerade im Namen des Naturschutzes ("Hier soll ein Laubwald entstehen.") die Holzernter durch.
Wie es da gerade stellenweise auf und neben den Wegen bei diesen Witterungsbedingungen aussieht, könnt Ihr Euch dann wohl vorstellen.


----------



## Asrael (16. Dezember 2013)

Am Obelisken sind die Waldarbeiten fortgeschritten.
Weder Anfahrt zum Obelisk noch Abfahrt sind fahrbar. 
Der Bereich sollte weiträumig umfahren werden


----------



## DrMainhattan (23. Dezember 2013)

Weiss nicht ob's schon geschrieben wurde... aber der "Wildschweintrail" ist ziemlich zu, also nach dem Einstieg (der ist ja schon länger "zu"), da fährt man doch links neben so einem kleinen Hochsitz vorbei, dann durch so eine kleine Stein/Wurzelwiese... und wenn's da wieder runtergeht - da liegt ein sehr grosser Baum im Weg...


----------



## xtccc (26. Dezember 2013)

da bildet sich linksrum schon langsam ne umfahrung


----------



## rocky-ritzel (27. Dezember 2013)

Ein dickes Danke an die Person, die den X-Trail wieder trocken gelegt hat!


----------



## Asrael (10. Februar 2014)

Im dritten Abschnitt des Reichenbachtrails,kurz bevor man zum umgestürzten Baum kommt, hängt ein Bäumchen mitten im Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldregen (12. Februar 2014)

*"Illegale Mountainbikestrecke wird abgebaut.*
_Ein Jahr nach Verabschiedung des Waldschutzgesetzes greifen der Main-Taunus-Kreis und Hessenforst zu einer drastischen Maßnahme: Sie bauen eine illegal gebaute Mountainbike-Anlage ab. So wollen sie Nachahmer abhalten."_
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fernsehen/sendungen/index.jsp?rubrik=3056 bzw. hier


----------



## Edg3 (12. Februar 2014)

Illegale Strecken werden eben zurück gebaut...
was ja auch völlig in Ordnung ist, und in meinen Augen absolut verständlich.

ich finde den Bericht aber sehr gut,da man ja durchaus gewillt ist,sich mit den "Nutzern" auseinander zu setzen und vielleicht eine legale strecke ins Leben zu rufen.

Kann ich so nur voll und ganz unterstützen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2014)

Das fand ich auch bemerkenswert, dass der Mann im besten Alter mit dem Doppelnamen im Interview mit einem Lächeln in den Augen sagte, dass er da gerne was aufbauen wolle, aber keine Ahnung von den Ansprüchen der Biker hätte und nichts falsch machen und das gerne mit den Bikern gemeinsam machen wollte. So stand es sinngemäß heute auch im Kreisblatt.
Vielleicht war das auch nur nach dem Motto, dass, wenn sich einer meldet, er sagen kann: So jetzt hab ich Dich, Du Schuft, 25000.- Tacken, Kasse ist am Ausgang...


----------



## Kokomikou (13. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das fand ich auch bemerkenswert, dass der Mann im besten Alter mit dem Doppelnamen im Interview mit einem Lächeln in den Augen sagte, dass er da gerne was aufbauen wolle, aber keine Ahnung von den Ansprüchen der Biker hätte und nichts falsch machen und das gerne mit den Bikern gemeinsam machen wollte. So stand es sinngemäß heute auch im Kreisblatt.
> Vielleicht war das auch nur nach dem Motto, dass, wenn sich einer meldet, er sagen kann: So jetzt hab ich Dich, Du Schuft, 25000.- Tacken, Kasse ist am Ausgang...


 
Sehe ich genau so. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass da jemand bei Stadtrat Winkler vorspricht.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2014)

Ach wieso? der Herr Winkler hat nen netten Eindruck gemacht Ich bin da völlig schmerzfrei. In der damaligen Diskussion ums neue Waldgesetz als die MTBer auf die Straße gedrängt werden sollten "...alle raus aus dem Wald...!!" hab ich auch bei der Polizei in Hofheim vorgesprochen und sogar eine Antwort auf alle Fragen erhalten. Und solange die Biker auch hier abseits der Wanderwege/Waldautobahnen unterwegs gewesen wären, wäre es auch so geblieben ...

Aber ums auf den Punkt zu bringen: Ich grabe NICHT im Wald rum, zu 90% bin ich auch auf befestigtem Weg unterwegs...leider weiß ich nichtmal wo diese illegale Strecke war...aber selbst auf den üblichen Trails in diesem Gebiet ist sogenannter "Begegnungsverkehr" problemlos möglich, wenn man beim Aufsatteln sein Gehirn mitsamt gesundem Menschenverstand nicht vergisst. Ich hab grad gestern wieder nem freilaufenden Hund (wie hoch sind da eigentlich die Strafen im Wald???) das Leben gerettet, weil ich gebremst habe
Das Schreiben vom August 2012 liegt mir noch vor...:
"Sehr geehrter Herr *******,
bezüglich ihrer ersten Frage in Ihrer Mail, Unfälle zwischen Fahrradfahrern und Fußgängern in Waldgebieten der Städte Kelkheim und Hofheim im Jahr 2011 und 2012 (01.01.2012 bis 31.05.2012), erhalten Sie folgende Antwort:
Im o.a. Zeitraum sind auf Forst-/Wanderwegen in den  Forstgebieten der Städte Kelkheim und Hofheim keine Unfälle zwischen Fahrradfahrern und Fußgängern polizeilich gemeldet worden.
Bezogen auf Ihre zweite Frage, Unfälle zwischen Kfz und Fahrradfahrer mit Verletzten, bzw. Toten, im Örtlichkeitsbereich der Städte Hofheim und Kelkheim,  bekommen Sie die Zahlen der polizeilich erfassten Unfälle:
*Unfälle zw. Radfahrer und Kfz 2011mit Verletzten in Kelkheim/Hofheim:*

46 Verkehrsunfälle mit Verletzten (7 Schwerverletzte, 39 Leichtverletzte).
*Unfälle zw. Radfahrer und Kfz 2012 (01.01.2012 – 31.05.2012) mit Verletzten in Kelkheim/Hofheim:*

12 Verkehrsunfälle mit Verletzten (3 Schwerverletzte, 9 Leichtverletzte)......"
spricht irgendwie für sich....


----------



## Edg3 (13. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das fand ich auch bemerkenswert, dass der Mann im besten Alter mit dem Doppelnamen im Interview mit einem Lächeln in den Augen sagte, dass er da gerne was aufbauen wolle, aber keine Ahnung von den Ansprüchen der Biker hätte und nichts falsch machen und das gerne mit den Bikern gemeinsam machen wollte. So stand es sinngemäß heute auch im Kreisblatt.
> Vielleicht war das auch nur nach dem Motto, dass, wenn sich einer meldet, er sagen kann: So jetzt hab ich Dich, Du Schuft, 25000.- Tacken, Kasse ist am Ausgang...


 
So eine Nummer traue ich nichtmal einem Politiker zu.
der gute Mann kam schon recht ehrlich rüber,und die 25.000 sind eine maximalstrafe die verhängt werden könnte.

So eine Karte aber gleich beim ersten Mal zu zücken,halte ich hingegen für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.

Vielleicht sollte sich ein verein wirklich mal mit dem guten Mann in Verbindung setzen.
Bin mir ziemlich sicher,das die Erbauer der Strecke in keinem Verein aktiv sind, und Gespräche alleine deswegen schon im Sande verlaufen dürften.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum sich so paar (vermutlich) junge Buben soviel Arbeit gemacht haben 

Bietet doch der Wald in Hofheim jede Menge natürliche Anlieger  Das beseitigt seitens Forst schon seit 3 Jahren kein Mensch. Ob der neue Revierförster da auch schonmal Waldbegehung gemach hat? Und so wie dort der Boden endverdichtet ist, stelle ich mir immer die Frage, ob so ne kleine Sprungschanze aus Waldabfall wirklich schädlicher ist für die Fauna als solche Spuren 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/allg...thema-hat-teil-2.490118/page-363#post-9830997

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie dieses alte Relikt nicht finden ...lieber Neu-Förster, da fährt keiner mehr. Die Jungs, die das vor nem Jahrzehnt gebaut haben, fahren jetzt alles aufgemotzte Autos. Lasst es als Denkmal stehen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...-unterwegs-thread.511762/page-13#post-9990037


----------



## Plural-Grip (14. Februar 2014)

Bedauerlich für die Leuts, die sich da vergebens (aber auch illegal) einen Trail gebuddelt haben...
... aber wer in Hofheim und Umgebung nimmt denn jetzt das nette Angebot des Herrn Stadtrat war und nimmt den Bau von was Legalem in die Hand?
Wäre geographisch eine prima Ergänzung zu den Initiativen am Feldberg (Flowtrail, DH-Strecke) und in Rosbach (Flowtrail).
Also liebe Hofheimer: Schluss mit Individualsport und -buddeln - Verein organisieren und gemeinsam Interessen vertreten!


----------



## Edg3 (14. Februar 2014)

Würde es sich denn wirklich lohnen dafür einen neuen Verein zu gründen. 

Ein bestehender Frankfurter Verein könnte sich aufgrund der Nähe doch auch damit befassen oder ?

Natürlich nur wenn auch Kapazitäten vorhanden sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. Februar 2014)

der Forst hält doch alle nur hin und spielt auf Zeit am ende tut sich nichts !


----------



## a-rs (14. Februar 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> der Forst hält doch alle nur hin und spielt auf Zeit am ende tut sich nichts !


Würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann hätten wir in D nur Strecken in kostenpflichtigen Bikeparks.

Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Edg3 (14. Februar 2014)

Sehe ich ganz genau so. Es tut sich ja was,aber man muss eben Zeit und Geduld mit bringen.


----------



## Lupo (15. Februar 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> der Forst hält doch alle nur hin und spielt auf Zeit am ende tut sich nichts !


so unrecht hat der Neikless doch garnicht. Ich beobachte das Hin und Her mit dem Förster hier schon über 10 Jahre. Sicherlich wäre einiges ohne die aufopfernde Arbeit des DIMB zum Schlechteren bestellt aber letztendlich kommste dir doch vor wie in einer Zeitschleife.


----------



## nrgmac (15. Februar 2014)

Da der Förster ja auch entscheiden darf, was im Wald passiert.


----------



## Lupo (15. Februar 2014)

so, darf er das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2014)

Lupo schrieb:


> so, darf er das


Dafür ist er Holz-Bauer !


----------



## Patrick86 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mich der Sache angenommen und sowohl Herrn Winckler als auch dem Revierförster eine Mail geschrieben. Am Mittwoch findet ein erstes Treffen mit dem Stadtrat statt. Ich selbst bin Mitglied bei den Gravity Pilots und würde diese auch als Ansprechpartner nennen.
Man kann nie genug legale Strecken haben die jegliche Form des Mountainbikens ansprechen ;-)


----------



## Edg3 (17. Februar 2014)

Gravity Pilots ist ein eingetragener Verein ?


----------



## Patrick86 (17. Februar 2014)

Jup


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. Februar 2014)

Hi Patrick,

prima, daß Du bzw. Ihr Euch der Sache annehmt. Da ist das mit Sicherheit in guten Händen. 

In der DIMB IG Taunus haben wir mit dem Feldbergbereich genug zu tun, so daß uns für Hofheim leider im Moment die Zeit fehlt. Aber dort arbeiten wir (und andere) ja bereits zusammen.  


Viele Grüße, 

Chris, Sprecher IG Taunus


----------



## Edg3 (17. Februar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall schonmal eine der wichtigsten Grundlagen für eine Zusammenarbeit mit einer Behörde.
Drücke euch die Daumen,das es positiv weiter geht.


----------



## bfri (17. Februar 2014)

@Patrick86
Cool, danke. Dann halte uns auf dem laufenden. Interessant, dass direkt so schnell ein Termin zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## Patrick86 (22. Februar 2014)

Also das Gespräch am Mittwoch mit Stadtrat Winckler verlief positiv. Nachdem ich ihm mit Hilfe von zwei Powerpoint Präsentation erstmal gezeigt habe, was genau das ist was wir uns so vorstellen, war selbst er positiv überrascht. Das Konzept wäre durchdacht und wirklich sinnvoll zu etablieren, da selbst er einsieht, dass sich eine illegale, etablierte Strecke als größeres Problem erweist.

Bei der nächsten Stadtverordnetensitzung im Mai hat er das Thema auf seiner Agenda und versucht einen positiven Grundsatzbeschluss der Stadt zu erzielen. Er selbst will sich bis Mai schon einmal unter den Kollegen ein wenig umhören, wie die allgemeine Stimmung so ist. Die 2 Präsentationen habe ich ihm da gelassen, damit er bei Gegenwind bereits top ausformulierte pro-Argumente parat hat.

Am Dienstag habe ich unseren Revierförster zufällig im Wald beim Biken getroffen. "Sobald ich das OK von der Stadt habe setzen wir uns an den runden Tisch!"

Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## bfri (22. Februar 2014)

@Patrick86 Super, danke für das Update. Das klingt interessant.  

Kannst du mir die Präsi interessehalber zukommen lassen?


----------



## Patrick86 (22. Februar 2014)

PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edg3 (22. Februar 2014)

Sehr gute Neuigkeiten, dürfte ich die 2 Präsentationen auch haben ?


----------



## nrgmac (23. Februar 2014)

Moin Patrick,

gibt es irgendwo (außerhalb vom Gesichtsbuch) Infos wie die Streck(en) geplant sind und wie die diversen Problemchen (Parkplatz, Rettungswege, usw.) gelöst werden sollen?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich es sehr begrüßen, wenn Du diese Sachen hier ebenfalls einstellen würdest. Ideen bzw. Input kann man nie genug bekommen. 
So und jetzt erst mal uffen Bersch....


----------



## Patrick86 (23. Februar 2014)

Es wäre schön, wenn wir schon so weit wären. Erst wenn der Beschluss durch ist wird alles weitere geplant...


----------



## nrgmac (23. Februar 2014)

D.h. die Präsi befasst sich derzeit nur mit dem Angebot und Nachfrage Problem?


----------



## Patrick86 (23. Februar 2014)

Die Präsi 1 war ein kurzes Summary zu unserem Mountainbikeverein Gravity Pilots e.V. damit der Stadtrat erstmal beruhigt ist einen Ansprechpartner zu haben. Weiter ging es über bereits realisierte Projekte bis hin zu dem, was wir im Grunde genau haben wollen, was Trailfahren ist usw. Was es für Vorteile mit sich bringt, Kosten, Aufwand etc.pp.
In der 2. Präsi hab ich ihm ein paar Ansätze für Kicker und Anlieger aufgezeigt, Beschilderung und Sicherheitsmaßnahmen.

Da der Andrang mittlerweile recht groß nach diesen 2 Präsentationen ist würde ich vorschlagen, sich alle einfach mal bei einem Kaffee, Tee oder Bierchen in Hofheim zu treffen. Dort kann ich alles zeigen und erläutern. Das alles jetzt 10x zu verschicken ist mMn nicht zweckdienlich. Und wir (alle die vorhaben sich für die Strecke einzusetzen) lernen uns auch mal persönlich kennen. Kommt bei weiteren Verhandlungen definitiv besser als ein Haufen von Einzelkämpfern!


----------



## Edg3 (23. Februar 2014)

Gute Idee 
Schon Vorschläge für einen Termin ? Ich bin zwar kein Hofheimer,aber als Frankfurter fühle ich mich da trotzdem mit angesprochen.


----------



## Patrick86 (23. Februar 2014)

Bin da relativ frei. Kann eigentlich jeden Abend ab 18 Uhr. Ein bisschen Vorlauf wäre sicher nicht schlecht für alle Beteiligten oder Interessenten.
Wie wärs mit Donnerstag, 27. Februar?!


----------



## Edg3 (23. Februar 2014)

Wenn auch 19.00 Uhr möglich ist,hätte ich schonmal Zeit


----------



## bfri (23. Februar 2014)

Ich komme zwar aus Hofheim, aber wenn ich mal pünktlich Feierabend mache, bin ich auch nicht vor 19 Uhr in Hofheim. 
@Patrick86 
An welche Location hattest du gedacht? Türmchen, Café TASS, Balthasar, Roederstein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick86 (24. Februar 2014)

Wir können das auch gerne um 20 Uhr stattfinden lassen. Bin da wirklich für alles offen. Location ebenfalls. Tass wäre gemütlich, balthasar aber auch eine nette Alternative.
Wie sieht es bei den anderen denn so aus?
Donnerstag 20 Uhr im Tass?!


----------



## Edg3 (24. Februar 2014)

Uhrzeit passt,location ist mir egal,kenne alle nicht


----------



## bfri (24. Februar 2014)

TASS passt. Es gibt kostenloses WLAN und unkomplizierte Location ohne Schickimicki. 
Ich checke nur nochmal, ob es terminlich keine Konflikte gibt...


----------



## uwe50 (24. Februar 2014)

Donnerstag, 27.2.14, 19 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei ...

Der Treffpunkt hat ja bestimmt eine konkrete Adresse


----------



## bfri (24. Februar 2014)

@uwe50
Adresse ist hier
Cafe Tass
Burgstraße 13, 65719 Hofheim am Taunus
http://goo.gl/maps/X4kcC

19:00 Uhr ist auch ok. Nur früher wäre knapp.


----------



## Edg3 (24. Februar 2014)

Wir sollten uns eben nur auf eine Uhrzeit einigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick86 (24. Februar 2014)

Macht das unter euch aus, ich kann sowohl um 19, als auch um 20 Uhr


----------



## Edg3 (24. Februar 2014)

ich nehme an,im Tass kann man auch ne kleinigkeit essen ? Dann wäre ich für 19 Uhr


----------



## Taunusritter (24. Februar 2014)

Patrick86 schrieb:


> Wir können das auch gerne um 20 Uhr stattfinden lassen. Bin da wirklich für alles offen. Location ebenfalls. Tass wäre gemütlich, balthasar aber auch eine nette Alternative.
> Wie sieht es bei den anderen denn so aus?
> Donnerstag 20 Uhr im Tass?!



Hi Patrick,

super Initiative von Dir! Möge es gelingen, einige doch sehr negativ vorgespannte Köpfe in Hofheim mal an den Gedanken einer festen Strecke (gegenüber dem illegalen Wildwuchs) zu gewöhnen und vielleicht sogar von der Idee zu überzeugen. Die Sammlung von MTB-Presseartikeln aus Hofheim, Kreisblatt etc. der letzten Jahre war ggü. MTB-Fahrern doch sehr negativ besetzt. "Killermaschinen" (=Freeridebikes), Rowdies, ... So ist der MTB-Boden in Hofheim wohl noch nicht wirklich fruchtbar. Der neuerliche Förster ist IMO übrigens einer der angenehmen, kommunikationswilligen. Sicher, weil wir jegliche Förster penetrant freundlich grüßen und oft mal nett schwätzen. Frei nach dem Motto: 98% alle MTB-Rowdies sind einfach nur nette, normale, rücksichtsvolle Zeitgenossen. Die gerne einen "Spielplatz für Grosse" hätten - ein feste Strecke 

Ich werde auch versuchen, im TASS zu sein...

Gruß

Klaus (aus Marxheim)


----------



## Patrick86 (24. Februar 2014)

Also ich werde ab 19 Uhr da sein. Sollte jemand erst um 8 können, kein Problem, ich werde vor Ort bleiben und zeige die Präsis dann gerne auch noch ein zweites Mal ;-)

@Taunusritter  Hast du solche Artikel zufällig in digitaler oder Papierform? Ist mir garnicht bewusst gewesen, dass wir ein so mieses Image hier im "Dorf" haben..
Kannst gerne alles mitbringen am Donnerstag dann!


----------



## bfri (24. Februar 2014)

@Edg3 
Es gibt auch Kleinigkeiten zu essen. Das Speiseangebot ist aber nicht riesig:
http://cafetass-hofheim.de/upload/3750865-Tass-Karten-04.13-3.pdf

Ansonsten versuche ich auch um 19 Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## Edg3 (24. Februar 2014)

Reicht voll und ganz aus das Angebot,Danke @bfri  Werde dann auch gegen 19 Uhr dort sein,hoffe nur das ich dich @Patrick86 anhand deines Profilbildes hier erkenne


----------



## Patrick86 (24. Februar 2014)

Wirst du :-D


----------



## Edg3 (25. Februar 2014)

Machs wie bei einem Blinddate, leg einfach eine rote Rose auf den Tisch


----------



## bfri (28. Februar 2014)

Danke @Patrick86 für die Präsentation der Präsentation(en) gestern. Das was sehr aufschlussreich und ich denke eine sehr gute Grundlage für die politischen Gremien, die das hoffentlich in den nächsten Monaten weiter tragen.


----------



## tomtomba (10. März 2014)

Auf dem Rossert hat der Harvester gewütet....das sieht aus wie nach einem Atomkrieg. 
Von Eppenhain hoch liegt nur eine Handvoll Bäume, aber hinten runter in Richtung Eppstein macht es keinen Spaß...
Manchmal frage ich mich echt, wer den Wald mehr kaputt macht, ein paar Radler, oder der regelmäßige Einsatz der "Holzerntemaschinen" 
Und das im Naturschutzgebiet??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Kraiker (13. März 2014)

An den tollen Hessenforst,
auch ich kann nur bestätigen, daß der Hessenforst mit seinen Harvestern ganze Arbeit im Gebiet um den Sandplacken geleistet hat!
Rund um den Kolbenberg, speziell die Mittelschneise ist komplett zerstört! Der Trail "Alter Stellweg" Richtung Saalburg, zerstört! Ein kleiner aber schöner Trail am Bleibeskopf, zerstört!
Es stellt sich einem schon die Frage, ob das die Reaktion auf das missglückte Gelingen bzgl. des Gesetzentwurfs von Frau Puttrich ist?
Für mich jedenfalls hat diese Zerstörung nichts mit nachhaltiger Forstwirtschaft zu tun. Für mich ist das blinde Zerstörung und Raubbau an der Natur!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. März 2014)

ich hoffe, ihr macht eurem unmut auch gegenüber dem zuständigen forst luft und nicht nur hier im forum.


----------



## Plural-Grip (16. März 2014)

Ärgerlich, daß all' die Trails ausgefranzt wurden - aber think positive, denn es sind ja noch genug Trails übrig.


----------



## neikless (16. März 2014)

Achtung ... der Hessen Horst hört mit , die Wände haben Ohren


----------



## Plural-Grip (16. März 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> Achtung ... der Hessen Horst hört mit , die Wände haben Ohren [/quotK


Kein Problem. Sind doch nur legale, naturfeste Trails!


----------



## neikless (16. März 2014)

das stört den Horst wenig der macht auch Wege dicht die seit Jahrzehnten bestehen und sogar vom Taunus Club beschildert sind ... nur ein lustiges Beispiel: die Stadt fährt mit der Kehrmaschine durch Naturschutzgebiet und das Forstamt Königstein sperrt daraufhin diesen Weg da er von MTB/Ridern illegal angelegt wurde  ernst zu nehmen sind DIE nicht !
Sie sperren Wege zum Schutz gefährdeter Pflanzen und Tieren und fahren wenige Tage später mit dem Mähbalken alles platt, halten sich nicht an ihre eigenen Regeln verwüsten den Wald in Naturschutzgebieten mit schweren Fahrzeugen usw .... Regeln von Lügnern aufgestellt werde ich nicht befolgen können.


----------



## Asrael (17. März 2014)

Da muss man sich aber auch nicht mehr wundern wenn einem alles zugeschmissen wird. Die Trails zu veröffentlichen halte ich für, verzeih mir den Ausdruck bitte, sau blöd...
Ich fahr ja selbst mit Strava, aber man muss doch nicht jeden Trail anlegen und auf diese Weise Hinz und Kunz auf Strecken locken auf denen sie nix verloren haben.
Ich bitte darum einige der Segmente sofort zu löschen (welche genau gern per PN)


----------



## Plural-Grip (17. März 2014)

Asrael schrieb:


> Da muss man sich aber auch nicht mehr wundern wenn einem alles zugeschmissen wird. Die Trails zu veröffentlichen halte ich für, verzeih mir den Ausdruck bitte, sau blöd...
> Ich fahr ja selbst mit Strava, aber man muss doch nicht jeden Trail anlegen und auf diese Weise Hinz und Kunz auf Strecken locken auf denen sie nix verloren haben.
> Ich bitte darum einige der Segmente sofort zu löschen (welche genau gern per PN)


Es gab auch andere, sicherlich wohlmeinende Bedenken, die ich per PN erhielt. Danke, denn konstruktive Kritik schadet niemandem. Aber so ganz saublöd isses IMO nicht, denn technisch betrachtet veröffentliche ich hier keine Trails auf Strava, denn die sind die im Wesentlichen bereits als Segmente längst von anderen Usern angelegt worden und wurden unter neuem Namen lediglich verlängert, gekürzt, etc.. D.h. jeder der mit Strava neue Trails entdecken will, konnte die so überhaupt nicht geheimen Trails auch schon vor TTT dort finden und nachfahren - mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß die Trails hier im Forum sowieso ständig breitgetreten werden; spätestens dann wenn mal wieder ein Harvester durchgefräst ist oder ein Baum drauf liegt. Viel wesentlicher aber, als die Frage, ob hier Geheimspots ausgeplaudert wurden, ist der Trend, daß wir Biker mittlerweile in vorauseilendem Gehorsam selbst zur Spassbremse werden. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit behaupteten lediglich einige MTB-kritische Mitmenschen, daß man hier und dort und eigentlich überall nicht fahren sollte. Mittlerweile erzählen uns das auch allerhand Biker und ich kann leider immer noch nicht nachvollziehen warum. Ich bin offen für stichhaltige Argumente (keine Nägel aufm Trail), wenn ein Trail vom Forst gesperrt wird und dann ist der halt tabu! Aber solange mir die nicht vorliegen und der Trail auch nicht korrekt gesperrt wird und das ein "naturfester" Trail ist, wird da gefahren. Im Grunde genommen gehe ich und viele andere Biker in diesem Fall einem persönlichen Interesse nach, das im Zusammenhang mit Gesundheit, Alltagsausgleich und natürlich auch Spass steht. Und wer jetzt an dieser Stelle denkt, daß persönliches Interesse ja mal per se Scheiße ist, dem lege ich dieses Bild ans Herz (ist von heute):




Hier hat ein Waldbesitzer selbst oder durch seine Mitarbeiter zwecks Holzerntearbeiten, mal wieder kurzerhand einen kompleten Wald-, Wanderweg für sämtliche anderen Waldnutzer "unbenutzbar" gemacht. Wer genau hinschaut erkennt die Wanderweg-Markierungen am Baum. Das hat der nicht gemacht, weil ihm das Gemeinwohl am Herzen liegt oder die Natur,... sondern sein persönliches Wohl, sein persönliches Interesse. Holz geht momentan zu horrenden Preisen ins Sägewerk. Kurz: Ihm geht's um Kohle. Ich mach ihm da nicht einmal einen Vorwurf und will hier nicht rumzetern, wie schlimm der kaputte Weg ist, der im Übrigen auch Bestandteil einer TTT-Stage ist. Ist doch o.k., wenn der Typ mit seinem Wald Kohle macht und das Holz da möglichst effizient rausholt und sich's dann gut gehen lässt. Aber ich will es mir auch gut gehen lassen und deshalb fahre ich auf den Trails und wegen mir soll es Hinz und Kunz dabei auch gut gehen - denn ob die da was verloren haben, können die besser selbst beurteilen und nicht du oder ich! Falls es WESENTLICHE Gründe gibt, warum einer der TTT-Trails oder Teile davon nicht befahren werden sollten, kann ich gerne was löschen.


----------



## Asrael (17. März 2014)

Ich glaub dir ist nicht bewusst, dass einige der von dir angelegten Stages keine Wege sind. Die DH und auch der Bogenschütze sind keine Wege! So leid's mir tut, aber das ist quer Feld ein fahren.
Ich fahr da auch, aber ich bin nicht so dämlich und fordere Leute noch auf dort auch zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (17. März 2014)

Asrael schrieb:


> Die DH und auch der Bogenschütze sind keine Wege! [...] das ist quer Feld ein fahren.



:O


----------



## Plural-Grip (17. März 2014)

... ein Weg ist das da oben auf dem Foto jetzt leider auch nicht mehr! Aber ist mir egal, solange derjenige, der Wege kaputt macht, mich auf Wegen fahren lässt, die ich für Wege halte. Im Zweifel sind wir halt beide im Unrecht!


----------



## Asrael (17. März 2014)

Also ein Weg ist was du zum Weg erklärst?


----------



## neikless (17. März 2014)

haltet mal die Pferde still Jungs !
ich bin auch für "den Ball flach halten" aber am Ende des Tages bleibt dies ein freies Land (mehr/weniger)
jeder macht wie er will irgendwie,das ist gut so ! Schlussendlich sollte es aber niemanden Schaden !
Wenn Trails vernichtet werden ist das echt schade, auch um die Bäume die der Hessen Forst sinnlos opfert !


----------



## Plural-Grip (18. März 2014)

Der durchaus kritisch interpretierbare Aufruf ist raus und wir machen uns keinen Stress! Zum Thema Wege: Ich frage mich mittlerweile, ob wir Biker uns nicht zu sehr den Kopf zermartern, ob wir diesen oder jenen Weg/Trail noch fahren sollten oder nicht, während andere Waldnutzer (siehe oben) uns unmissverständlich klarmachen, daß ihnen Wege mal grade am Arsch vorbei gehen, solange es ihren persönlichen Zielen dient. Um es hier mal klar zu sagen: Kein Waldbesitzer ist gezwungen mit Harvester zu ernten. Es gibt auch andere, für den Wald schonendere und die Mitmenschen erträglichere Methoden! Ob es in diesem Kontext sinnvoll ist, sich als Biker oder auch noch anderen Bikern diese ständigen Beschränkungen aufzuerlegen, muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich selbst würde keine neuen (illegalen) Trails anlegen, aber den Bestand nutze ich und gönne ich auch allen anderen, solange mir kein nachvollziehbarer Grund vorliegt, dort nicht zu fahren. Wenn jemand einen Baum auf den Trail schmeißt, ist das jedenfalls KEIN GRUND, sondern lediglich die Botschaft "Ich will nicht, daß Du hier fährst!"


----------



## Natural_Events (19. März 2014)

Hallo Bike-Kollegen,

ich biete erneut etwas Konstruktives zum Thema Wege, da es bislang meines Wissens nichts anderes gibt. Guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtv-kronberg.de/news/rad...sches-waldgesetz-konsequenzen-fuer-radfahrer/

Ich freue mich auf KONSTRUKTIVE Beiträge. Bitte kein Gemotze, das habe ich im Alltag genug....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## account2.0 (26. März 2014)

http://www.taunus-nachrichten.de/ko...-bike-strecken-hardtberg-abgebaut-id9338.html
Königstein Lokales und Politik 19. März 2014
*Illegale Mountain Bike Strecken im Hardtberg werden abgebaut*



Königstein – Im Wald zwischen Königstein und Mammolshain sind von unbekannten Bikern in den vergangenen Wochen weitere Bikepfade angelegt worden. Dabei wurde der Waldboden von Bewuchs und Geäst geräumt, seitlich der Fahrspur Begrenzungen aus Baumstangen und Erde angehäuft und vereinzelt kleinere Sprungschanzen errichtet.

„Dieses sind illegale Strecken, die dem Geist des Runden Tisches „Wald und Sport“ und ebenso den Bestimmungen des neuen Hessischen Waldgesetzes zuwider laufen“, sagt der stellvertretende Forstamtsleiter des Forstamtes Königstein, Hubertus Behler-Sander.
Sport- und Naturschutzverbände hatten sich bekanntlich im vergangenen Sommer mit Vertretern der Waldeigentümer auf Verhaltensregeln im Wald geeinigt, die ein Beschädigen von Pflanzen und das Stören von Tieren verhindern sollen. Ausdrücklich als unzulässig ist das Anlegen von Wegen durch Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher ohne Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers in § 15 Absatz 6 des Hessischen Waldgesetzes benannt.
Solch ordnungswidriges Verhalten kann mit Geldbußen bis zu 25.000 Euro geahndet werden. Wie eingeschränkt der ungestörte Lebensraum der Wildtiere im Wald des Hardtberges inzwischen ist, verdeutlicht ein Blick auf die Revierkarte. Die schon jetzt in diesem Gebiet zahlreich vorhandenen Waldwege lassen zusammen mit den illegalen Bikepfaden fast keine Flächen mehr erkennen, wo sich wild lebende Tiere ungestört aufhalten können, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ein Mindestabstand von 50 Metern von Wegen als störungsfrei gelten kann.
Um die Ordnung in diesem Waldstück wieder herzustellen, werden die illegalen Strecken
in den nächsten Tagen zurückgebaut und für Radfahrer erkenntlich mit Kronenmaterial an
den jeweiligen Eingangsbereichen der festen Forstwege gesperrt.

http://www.taunus-nachrichten.de/ko...-bike-strecken-hardtberg-abgebaut-id9338.html


----------



## BigTobi (27. März 2014)

Es ist mal wieder soweit, die Trails um den Feldberg wurden mal wieder mit Ästen usw zugeworfen.
Würde mich mal intresieren wer das wieder war? Forst, Gemeinde Schmitten,der Wanderclub oder jemand Anders??


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2014)

"Kelkheim-Münster, Waldweg "Kleiner Mannsteinweg" Montag, 14.04.14, 09:40 Uhr
Mit einem Faustschlag ins Gesicht endete am Montag im Münsterer Wald die Begegnung zwischen einem Spaziergänger und einem Mountainbiker. Was war passiert? Nach Angaben des 71-Jährigen lief er den Waldweg "Kleiner Mannsteinweg" entlang, als sich ihm von hinten ein Biker näherte und knapp an ihm vorbeifuhr. Der Spaziergänger erschrak und sprach den Radfahrer auf seine Fahrweise an. Der stoppte, worauf sich nach einem Wortgefecht der Konflikt verschärfte. Der Biker schlug dem 71-Jährigen mit der Faust gegen das linke Auge, wodurch die Brille des Geschädigten zu Bruch ging und zudem leicht verletzt wurde. Der Mountainbiker fuhr in Richtung Gundelhard davon. Der Geschädigte alarmierte die Polizei und beschreibt den Schläger als männlich, südländische Erscheinung, 30 - 40 Jahre, sportlich schlanke Figur, dunkler starker Bartwuchs, trug ein schwarzes Trikot mit hellgelben Ärmeln und einen vermutlich silberfarben Fahrradhelm. An dem Mountainbike befand sich an der senkrechten Stange ein weißer dreieckiger Behälter mit roter Aufschrift, weiteres nicht bekannt. Die sofort nach Bekanntwerden der Tat eingeleitete Fahndung brachte nichts ein.
Hinweise hierzu bitte an die Polizeistation in Kelkheim unter Telefon (06195) 6749-0."

na, da hat uns aber jemand bestens vertreten


----------



## bfri (15. April 2014)

Man sollte das Gebiet rund um den Staufen und die Gundelhard weitläufig für Mountainbiker sperren. Das ist der einzige Ausweg. Da traut sich sonst kein Spaziergänger mehr hin.


----------



## Xah88 (15. April 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> südländische Erscheinung, sportlich schlanke Figur, dunkler starker Bartwuchs,"










bfri schrieb:


> Man sollte das Gebiet rund um den Staufen und die Gundelhard weitläufig für Mountainbiker sperren. Das ist der einzige Ausweg. Da traut sich sonst kein Spaziergänger mehr hin.













-------------------

Übrigens erschien heute ein neuer Artikel zum Bikepark Feldberg:

http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Bikepark-fuer-den-Feldberg;art676,815001


Ride on,

Alex


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2014)

zur info : mein text stammt aus dem original polizeibericht


----------



## nrgmac (15. April 2014)

Diese kleine Hetzblättchen kann es auch nicht lassen ,,Mountainbiker sollen nicht mehr nach Lust und Laune im Gelände unterwegs sein, sondern auf zwei eigens für sie errichteten Strecken." 
Hirntote Lokalreporter sollten sich auch nur noch auf eigens für sie entwickeltes (Klo)Papier verewigen dürfen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2014)

Ich bin dafür Staufen und Umgebung weitläufig für Fußgänger zu sperren. Da sind viel zu viele Mountainbiker und südländische Erscheinungen unterwegs.


----------



## Xah88 (15. April 2014)

wissefux schrieb:


> zur info : mein text stammt aus dem original polizeibericht



Ich meinte auch gar nicht dich  Sondern bezweifle einfach, dass ein netter Südländer, der Montags um 10 Uhr nicht auf Arbeit ist, uns Mountainbiker adäquat repräsentiert. Und Stereotypen über jene Bevölkerungsgruppe existieren nun mal nicht ohne Grund, wenn auch man nie pauschalisieren sollte/ es eine große Zahl positiver Ausnahmen gibt ...


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2014)

repräsentiert hat der uns gewiss nicht, aber das wird dem wanderer egal sein. würde mich nicht wundern, wenn in der lokalpresse demnächst ein entsprechender artikel auftaucht ...
das war reichlich wasser auf die mühlen derer, die uns lieber nicht im wald haben möchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. April 2014)

Zwei Anmerkungen dazu:

Es ist von einem Wortgefecht die Rede. Wer da wie und wann angefangen hat ist ohne die andere Seite zu hören nicht zu sagen. Ich Zweifel einfach mal dran, das unser Rotsockenfreund bei der ganzen Sache superfreundlich war und dann ganz überraschend einen auf die Mütze bekommen hat.
Gewalt gegen andere geht gar nicht, höchstens zur Abwehr oder Verteidigung. Sollte der Radfahrer angefangen haben ist er ein Arschloch und Idiot und sollte von jedem anständigen Biker nach seiner Verurteilung durch ein Gericht noch zusätzlich eine Backpfeife bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2014)

Körperliche Gewalt ist durch nichts zu entschuldigen


----------



## Edg3 (15. April 2014)

Es gehört auch noch ziemlich viel Mut dazu,einem 79 Jahren alten Mann ins Gesicht zu schlagen.
Das ist sicher ein ganzer Kerl unser "südländischer" MTB´ler.

Da bekomme ich schon etwas Puls bei solchen News.


----------



## Plural-Grip (15. April 2014)

Ja da kann man sich schon mal aufregen, bei solchen News...aber bitte auf'm Teppich bleiben! Aus dem 71jährigen wurde nun schon ein 79jähriger und aus dem südländisch anmutenden Biker wohl auch schon ein Migrant. Könnte aber auch sein, dass es sich nur um einen gut gebräunten Ur-Hessen handelt (bei dem Wetter und der hiesigen Popularität von Assi-Toastern kein Wunder). Alles nur Mutmaßungen und kein Anlass für pauschalisierendes Geschwätz - und Vollidioten gibt es reichlich und überall, deutsche, zugewanderte, wandernde und bikende! Zum Glück ist dem älteren Herrn offenbar nichts Ernsteres zugestoßen.


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2014)

so, nun steht es auch wie erwartet im höchster kreisblatt ... gleicher text.

was auch immer da genau vorgefallen ist und wer von beiden angefangen hat, schlagen geht eben mal gar nicht.


----------



## bestmove (22. April 2014)

Beim Ziegenbergtrail (Grüne Hölle) hat man sich mal wieder ordentlich Mühe gegeben den Trail zu zerstören.
Der Hessenforst wird besser ... ohne Säge geht da nicht viel :-(


----------



## Freefall79 (22. April 2014)

bestmove schrieb:


> Beim Ziegenbergtrail (Grüne Hölle) hat man sich mal wieder ordentlich Mühe gegeben den Trail zu zerstören.



In welchem Abschnitt des Taunus liegt denn dieser? Bisher habe ich weder "Grüne Hölle" (außer in der Eifel), noch Ziegenbergtrail gehört.

*EDIT: Danke, gefunden.*

Mir fällt dazu noch ein, dass der Forst rund um den Rossert ganz ordentlich randaliert hat. :-(
Da ist's auch nur noch begrenzt spaßig, runter nach Eppstein zu fahren.


----------



## bestmove (22. April 2014)

Nähe Winterstein, geht von der Kaisergrube ab. War eigentlich immer ein Trail der Klasse: Supergeil!


----------



## Freefall79 (22. April 2014)

bestmove schrieb:


> Nähe Winterstein, geht von der Kaisergrube ab. War eigentlich immer ein Trail der Klasse: Supergeil!


Danke und: Mist, dass der Trail verhunzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (22. April 2014)

Der ist schon ganz lange offiziell gesperrt und bei dem derzeitigen Traffic war das nur eine Frage der Zeit, zumal die MXer sich in diesem Bereich sehr gerne und oft austoben.


----------



## bestmove (22. April 2014)

"offiziell gesperrt" ist lustig. Wo werden Infos über "offiziell gesperrte Trails" im Taunus veröffentlicht?
MXer in dem Bereich sind natürlich krass ... es sei denn die kommen demnächst mit ner Säge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2014)

Wenn es sich um den Trail handelt, den ich unter dem Namen "Grüne Hölle" im Taunus kenne, wäre es in der Tat besser, ihn hier nicht weiter öffentlich zu zu diskutieren.

Dieser Trail verläuft nämlich tlw. direkt auf dem Limes und das Befahren des Limes ist untersagt, da der Limes u.a. zum Weltkulturerbe der Unesco gehört.


----------



## nrgmac (22. April 2014)

Der Eingang war lange Zeit mit Flatterband abgesperrt und die Sperrung wurde in der lokalen Presse mehrfach veröffentlicht.
MXer sind ein großes Problem im Wintersteingebiet geworden. Nicht das ich den Jungs ihr Hobby nicht gönne, aber die Dinger gehören definitiv nicht in den Wald.
@wahltho
Ob es sich dabei wirklich um den Limes handelt, darf ganz offiziell bezweifelt werden. Der Verlauf wurde von der Reichs-Limeskommission um 1890 mal so festgelegt bzw. für möglich erachtet. Aus strategischer Sicht ergibt die Streckenführung des Grenzwalls in diesem Bereich keinen Sinn.
2 km weiter baut heute ein Bauer Rüben und Rapps auf einem ehemaligen Kastell (Langehain/Ziegenberg) an.... Soviel zum Weltkultursatteltäschchen.


----------



## oldrizzo (22. April 2014)

ist aber schon erstaunlich, wer alles nicht weiss, dass der trail kein trail und noch nicht einmal ein weg ist. vermutlich, weil er mal ein wanderweg war.


----------



## nrgmac (22. April 2014)

Ich habe auch noch eine Top-Hessen mit Wanderwegen in der dieser Weg ganz offiziell als Wanderweg ausgewiesen ist.
Kulturerbe hin oder her, irgendwann ist mal gut! Im Bereich der Kapersburg hat man den angeblichen Wall mehrfach durchbrochen und den "Erlebnispfad" in den Wald gestampft. Da fehlt nur noch der Drive-In von McHadrian. 
Hoffentlich kommt das Flowtrail Projekt nun endlich voran und man kann auf solche Konfliktpunkte verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerideschaf (22. April 2014)

Dazu brauchen die Flowbiker Rosbach natürlich mehr Mitglieder, sonst kann passieren dass die Gemeinden sagen: " ...für 20 Mann braucht es aber kein Flowtrail..."


----------



## _Smash_ (23. April 2014)

Freerideschaf schrieb:


> Dazu brauchen die Flowbiker Rosbach natürlich mehr Mitglieder, sonst kann passieren dass die Gemeinden sagen: " ...für 20 Mann braucht es aber kein Flowtrail..."



Reicht da einfach ne Mail an die eMailadresse in deiner Sig? 
Irgend eine Anlaufstelle, die nicht Facebook heisst waere auch dringend notwendig. Schreckt doch eher ab.


----------



## uncle_ffm (23. April 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Würde euch gerne Unterstützen, auch wenn es an Zeit teilweise hapert. 
Cheers


----------



## Edg3 (23. April 2014)

Freerideschaf schrieb:


> Dazu brauchen die Flowbiker Rosbach natürlich mehr Mitglieder, sonst kann passieren dass die Gemeinden sagen: " ...für 20 Mann braucht es aber kein Flowtrail..."


 
Eigentlich immer gerne,aber da muss dringend eine richtige Webseite her. Facebook alleine wirkt da wirklich unprofessionell. 

Was eine Webseite angeht,könnt ihr mich gerne ansprechen. Das könnte dann mein part der Unterstützung sein.


----------



## Freerideschaf (23. April 2014)

Aus gegebenem Anlass der Mitgliedsantrag: Bitte mit Unterschrift als Brief oder Scan!







Die Website ist in der Mache! Unsere Webmaster ist  noch anderweitig beruflich eingebunden, so ist das halt bei den Ehrenämtern...


----------



## _Smash_ (23. April 2014)

Was ist denn der Unterschied (Rechte / Pflichten etc.) zwischen aktiven und passiven Mitgliedern?


----------



## Freerideschaf (23. April 2014)

Passive wollen hauptsächlich fördern z.B. Firmen oder stinkreiche bikebegeisterte Gönner

Pflichten sind keine definiert, jeder bringt sich ein wie er kann und will.


----------



## nrgmac (23. April 2014)

Gibts auch ne Spendenquittung?


----------



## Freerideschaf (23. April 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Gibts auch ne Spendenquittung?



Für großzügige Förderer immer...


----------



## Plural-Grip (23. April 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Gibts auch ne Spendenquittung?


... für's Finanzamt reicht in der Regel der Überweisungsbeleg oder Kontoauszug zur Beitragszahlung. Auf Wunsch stellt der Schatzmeister auch gesonderte Quittungen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (24. April 2014)

Mir ging es nicht um eine Mitgliedschaft sondern um eine Spende. Daher die Frage.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. April 2014)

spende geht auch. spendenquittung ist auch kein ding!


----------



## Freerideschaf (24. April 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht um eine Mitgliedschaft sondern um eine Spende. Daher die Frage.



Wobei uns mit einer Mitgliedschaft sogar im Moment eher geholfen ist!

Wir brauchen erst mal *Zählmitglieder* ( am besten ganze Familie incl. Oma und Opa )

Dann können wir sagen : "Wir vertreten die Intresse von ca. 2000 Bikern im Rhein-Main-Gebiet..." oder so.

Du hast ja keine Pflichten wie Arbeitsstunden oder sowas und kannst auch jederzeit wieder austreten.


----------



## freak13 (24. April 2014)

Freerideschaf schrieb:


> Wobei uns mit einer Mitgliedschaft sogar im Moment eher geholfen ist!
> 
> Wir brauchen erst mal *Zählmitglieder* ( am besten ganze Familie incl. Oma und Opa )
> 
> ...



Finde Euer Projekt/Vorhaben super !
Nur eine Überlegung von mir. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll gewesen wenn Ihr euch mit dem Vorhaben einem bestehenden (großen) Verein zugetan hättet. Es gibt doch in der Gegend bereits etliche.
Gravity Pilots
WOFFM
MTBC Wehrheim

WOFFM hat ja gerade wohl eine legale Strecke genehmigt bekommen.
Die Gravity Pilots sind doch soweit ich weis auch an einem Projekt dran.
Wehrheim ist ein riesen Verein.

Ist es nötig für jeden "Pups" (sorry) einen eigenen neuen Verein zu gründen ?
Große Radsportvereine sind doch sicher zu begeistern für eine Abteilung "Flowtrail" die Ihr verantworten könnt. Da wären dann direkt etliche Vereinsmitglieder im Hintergrund, und ggf auch Finanzmittel.

Drück Euch die Daumen !!


----------



## Freerideschaf (24. April 2014)

Wir sind halt jetzt eine lokal vernetzte, unabhängige und schlagkräftige Gruppe.
Wenn wir uns an einen anderen "Wasserkopf" gekettet hätten, hätten wir uns erst mal mit den vorhandenen Strukturen auseinander setzen müssen.


----------



## BigTobi (24. April 2014)

Könnte man aber  nicht mit einem der besagen Vereine zusammenarbeiten??
So hättet Ihr gleich ne schöne Anzahl Biker zusammen.


----------



## nrgmac (24. April 2014)

Offensichtlich möchte man das aus den o.g. Gründen nicht. Zumindest sollte man versuchen den Thomas mit ins Boot zu holen, da er sich u.a. in Stromberg schon als ein sehr kompetenter und politisch geschätzter Wegbegleiter erwiesen hat. Ob und wo der Trail im Wintersteingebiet nachher wirklich entsteht, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## Asrael (24. April 2014)

Kleinjohann? Die DIMB ist zur zeit eher am Feldberg aktiv.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. April 2014)

den versuch einer anbindung gab es schon, aus meiner sicht ist er gescheitert. mit einigen der genannten vereine gibt rege kontakte. auch die mitglieder der vereine vermischen sich. die vereinsgründung an sich war eher spontan. was sich daraus entwickelt wird man sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (24. April 2014)

Leute seid mir net bös...
ich finde die flowtrailgeschichte durchaus interessant und unterstützenswert... fände sie aber in einem entsprechenden Fred besser aufgehoben, als hier.. hier würde es doch ein link tun, oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. April 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> Leute seid mir net bös...
> ich finde die flowtrailgeschichte durchaus interessant und unterstützenswert... fände sie aber in einem entsprechenden Fred besser aufgehoben, als hier.. hier würde es doch ein link tun, oder?



+ 1 !!


----------



## mohrstefan (24. April 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> + 1 !!


 +2 !!!


----------



## neikless (24. April 2014)

+3 !!! ich find das thema passt hier her !


----------



## nrgmac (24. April 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> Leute seid mir net bös...
> ich finde die flowtrailgeschichte durchaus interessant und unterstützenswert... fände sie aber in einem entsprechenden Fred besser aufgehoben, als hier.. hier würde es doch ein link tun, oder?



Immer noch besser als die ganzen ,,Hab mal wieder ein Stöckchen auf dem Trail gefunden" Postings....

@Asrael 
Ja. 
Dann ist man (vorläufig) eine Untergruppe mit der dimb als "Dachverband" und die vertreten wirklich die Interessen von mehreren tausend Bikern. War in Stromberg der gleiche Ablauf und der hat ja bekanntlich sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Freerideschaf (25. April 2014)

Den Threat gibt doch schon im Lokalforum...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowbiker-rosbach-e-v-fuer-einen-flowtrail-rosbach.697928/

Wir können aber gerne auch mehrgleisig weiterschwätze... unsere Augen und Ohren sind überall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2014)

http://www.rad-race.com/frankfurt-31-08-2014


----------



## Plural-Grip (2. Mai 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> http://www.rad-race.com/frankfurt-31-08-2014


Wo issn der Start? HoheMark, Frankfurt, München? Bissi rudimentär die Infos auf der Site!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Mai 2014)




----------



## oldrizzo (2. Mai 2014)

Steht alles auf der Seite... Start ist an der Hohemark, von da zum Sandplacken und dann zum Feldberggipfel.


----------



## Plural-Grip (2. Mai 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Steht alles auf der Seite... Start ist an der Hohemark, von da zum Sandplacken und dann zum Feldberggipfel.


aaah, danke für den hinweis. habe gerade die scroll-Funktion entdeckt. toll das man damit auch zum ende der site gelangt, wo alles steht.  Da steht nur was von Straße. Warum soll ich denn mim MTB die Straße hoch? Da fährt doch der Bus!   Aber da es ja für'n wirklich guten Zweck ist, quäl ich mich da ma hoch!


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Mai 2014)

Plural-Grip schrieb:


> aaah, danke für den hinweis. habe gerade die scroll-Funktion entdeckt. toll das man damit auch zum ende der site gelangt, wo alles steht.  Da steht nur was von Straße. Warum soll ich denn mim MTB die Straße hoch? Da fährt doch der Bus!   Aber da es ja für'n wirklich guten Zweck ist, quäl ich mich da ma hoch!


 geht ja auch widder runner


----------



## Patrick86 (12. Mai 2014)

So, da nun einige Zeit ins Land gegangen ist habe ich Ende letzter Woche erneut Kontakt zu Herrn Winckler gesucht und erfahren, dass intern bisher kein großer Gegendwind aufgeommen ist und das Rathaus dem Projekt im Großen und Ganzen positiv gegenüber steht. Interne Gespräche mit der Stadt und dem Forst haben ebenfalls bereits statt gefunden (ohne mich zu informieren).
Heute ereilte mich dann folgende eMail:

Sehr geehrter Herr Pöml,

wir sind zurzeit dabei, Bereiche im Hofheimer Stadtwald zu finden, die sich sowohl hinsichtlich der Topografie als auch der vorhandenen Infrastruktur für die Einrichtung einer Mountainbike/Downhillstrecke eignen könnten.
Sobald wir diese Bereiche gefunden haben, werden wir diese mit den bereits am ersten Projektgespräch Beteiligten erörtern. Hierbei ist insbesondere der Natur- und Artenschutz zu betrachten.

Wenn sich nach diesen Gesprächen ergibt, dass ein oder mehrere Bereiche die Kriterien für eine Mountainbike/Downhillstrecke erfüllen, können wir dann in die konkreteren Planungsschritte einsteigen. Zu diesen Gesprächen werden wir Sie dann gerne einladen.
Über den weiteren Fortgang werden wir Sie gerne weiter informieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag:

Reinhold Dinges
Magistrat der
Kreisstadt Hofheim am Taunus

Falls also jemand gute Vorschläge für Lage und Exposition parat hat, können wir damit unterstützen und die Zeit bis zum nächsten Schritt eventuell verkürzen! Wer also meint er hat was --> Mail an mich 

So long
Patrick


----------



## Patrick86 (14. Mai 2014)

Meine Antwort auf diese Mail:
Sehr geehrter Herr Dinges,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die informative Mail. 
Es erfreut mich zu hören, dass bereits interne Gespräche statt gefunden haben und das Projekt allem Anschein nach bisher keinen allzu großen Gegenwind erfährt.
Wenn wir (die Biker) Ihnen bei der Suche nach einer geeigneten Lage behilflich sein können, so lassen Sie mich dies bitte wissen. Wir bringen uns selbstverständlich gerne ein und unterstützen wo wir können!

Bitte halten Sie mich, stellvertretend für die Biker, weiter auf dem Laufenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

So eben kam diese Antwort:
Sehr geehrter Herr Pöml, wenn Sie Vorschläge hätten, wo aus Sicht der Biker geeignete Bereiche zu finden sind wären wir Ihnen dankbar, wenn Sie uns diese mitteilen könnten.Wir würden diese dann in unsere Überlegungen mit einbeziehen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Also abermals der Aufruf von mir an die Biker die im Hofheimer Wald unterwegs sind (dazu gehört auch Langenhain, Wildsachsen und Lorsbach ), schickt mir eure Wünsche und Vorschläge...mehr als nein sagen können die Jungs von der Stadt auch nicht. Und da ich ehrlich gesagt nur 1-2 tolle Strecken kenne bin ich über wirklich jeden Input dankbar ;-)


----------



## Poppei (15. Mai 2014)

Links oder rechts der Straße von Langenhain <-> Lorsbach oder Langenhain <-> Hofheim (Friedhof)!  Ich tendiere zu vielen genutzten Höhenmetern!


----------



## Jo.wa (15. Mai 2014)

Soooo viele Möglichkeiten gibt es da ja eigentlich garnicht. Seite Kapellenberg oder Seite Langenhain. Kapellenberg ist mit Meisterturm etc. doch eher die belebtere Seite was Spaziergänger etc. angeht und bietet zudem etwas weniger Höhenmeter. Die Talseite Richtung Langenhain ist eindeutig weniger besucht, jedoch vornehmlich Richtung Lorsbach, also so ab der L3018, denn davor ist im Bereich des Sportparks schon wieder etwas mehr los. Am meisten Höhenmeter dürften tatsächlich direkt zwischen Langenhain und Lorsbach im Bereich der L3368 sein, aber da ist die Natur teilweiße verhältnismäßig unberührt und das dürfte eher ein abwertender Punkt sein. Weiter Richtung Judenkopf ist vermutlich dann auch keine Alternative mehr, weil es dann doch schon ein gutes Stück von Hofheim weg ist und irgendwo fängt ja dann auch Eppstein an. Das schöne ist, es gibt dort Abschnitte ins Lorsbachtal runter, da trifft man keine Menschenseele. 
Fazit: Ich mach mir mal noch ein paar mehr Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick86 (15. Mai 2014)

Das beste wäre wenn ihr einfach Screenshots aus google maps macht und mit rot eure Vorstellungen einzeichnet. So hat man direkt eine Vorstellung davon. Könnt das dann gerne hier posten oder mir per Mail zukommen lassen.


----------



## Svenos (16. Mai 2014)

Die Seite Kapellenturm kann man wohl vergessen, weil da ein Bodendenkmal (Ringwall) ist. Das ist - zu Recht - Tabuzone. Am Sportpark Heide gab es doch eine Strecke, die vor einiger Zeit vom Forst "zurückgebaut" wurde.


----------



## jackson28 (18. Mai 2014)

hey in die Runde! 
komme selbst aus Hofheim und bin ab und an noch hier unterwegs. Welches Ziel verfolgt denn die Stadt mit dem Flowtrail? 
Geht es eher darum den etablierten Bikern einen legalen Spaßtrail zu bieten, oder sogar langfristig noch davon zu profitieren, indem Besucher evtl. auch die Gaststätten/Supermärkte im Umkreis nutzen. In diesem kleinen Maßstab kann ich mir das allerdings nicht vorstellen. Es sei denn es nimmt Dimensionen von Stromberg o.Ä. an (was natürlich geil wäre  ).
Je nachdem kann es Sinn machen z.B. die Heide als Parkplatzinfrastruktur auszunutzen -> spricht z.B. für die südliche Seite der L3018. 
Davon unabhängig stimme ich den bisherigen Anmerkungen hier zu, dass am ehesten eine Strecke von Langenhain runter nach Lorsbach/Hofheim Sinn macht. 
Bin ma gespannt auf weitere news..
Janis


----------



## Trust2k (23. Mai 2014)

Moin,

Feldberg:
die Downhill Strecke sowie der eine Singletrail der rechts durch den Wald parallel zur Downhillstrecke führt sind unfahrbar !!

Jede Menge "Kleinholz" umgesägt und die Strecken blockiert, bis runter zu dem weissen Schotterweg der direkt zum Fuchstanz führt 

Da habe die Förster ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Bin froh wenn irgendwann der Bikepark eröffnet  das Forstamt sicherlich auch


----------



## chicco81 (23. Mai 2014)

Wir waren gestern Abend oben und haben die Downhillstrecke Richtung Applauskurve freigeräumt, also wieder fahrbar.
Sieht aber nicht aus als ob der Forst das war, das material waren alles morsche Bäume und Äste die relativ leicht waren, hat trotzdem 2 Abfahrten gekostet


----------



## Trust2k (23. Mai 2014)

Ok super, gestern abend um 21 Uhr war noch das Teilstück von der Straße bis zum ersten Wanderweg dicht.

Der Singletrail ist richtig blockiert, da sind Bäume angesägt und umgeknickt worden.


----------



## chicco81 (23. Mai 2014)

Ja die haben sehr gute Arbeit geleistet und haben sich Mühe gegeben, wenn wir das nächste mal oben sind werden wir wieder bissl räumen.
Bestimmt warst du das der an uns vorbei gefahren ist


----------



## Trust2k (23. Mai 2014)

Kann gut sein, danke fürs die Freiräumen 

Das nächste Mal nehme ich meine Mini-Kettensäge mit


----------



## bestmove (23. Mai 2014)

Supergeil das es immer wieder Leute gibt die engagiert sind, Zeit haben und die Trails wieder freiräumen 
Danke Männer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (23. Mai 2014)

Ihr wisst schon, dass das ein offenes Forum ist. Die grünen Männchen vom Hessen-Horst freuen sich bestimmt über die Infos...


----------



## _Smash_ (23. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe keine Infos, die man nicht vor Ort mit eigenen Augen sehen koennte.
Da gibts genug Quellen, die da tagesaktuell Bericht erstatten.


----------



## tomtomba (2. Juli 2014)

Achtung am Staufen waren die Stöckchenleger wieder unterwegs. 
Der "Trail" der vom Aussichtspunkt am Mannstein weggeht ist vom Förster wohl mutwillig zerstört worden. 
Im oberen Teil liegen ein paar junge Buchen die frisch gesägt wurden quer. Die sind auf keinen Fall beim Sturm gefallen. 
Im unteren Teil in der Harvesterspur liegt dann Totholz quer. 
Ich glaube der Förster mag es nicht wenn man einfach mal einen "Trail" in den Wald "eindesignt"  
Der Trail lohnt nicht mehr, es sei denn man/frau startet eine Sägeaktion, die Buchen im oberen Teil sind zu schwer um sie wegzuziehen, aber ner guten Handsäge sind die schnell durch...
Das Totholz im unteren Teil kann man mit 2-3 starken Menschen einfach wegräumen...

So long
Tom


----------



## Patrick86 (2. Juli 2014)

Also ich persönlich weiche gerne von den illegalen hofheimer Trails ab bis wir eine legale Strecke haben. Und neue zu bauen steht der ganzen Aktion für die wir/ich uns einsetzen eher hinderlich gegenüber.
@jackson28 Die Stadt möchte in erster Linie die Erbauung neuer, illegaler Trails unterbinden und deshalb einen von uns entworfenen und gebauten Trail legal etablieren. Die Stadtverordnetenversammlung hat den Antrag ja direkt durchgewunken, der Magistrat ebenfalls. Zur Zeit befindet sich die ganze Sache bei der unteren Naturschutzbehörde die die Möglichkeiten im hofheimer Wald nun prüft. Wir haben natürlich Anregungen und Vorschläge mit auf den Weg gegeben.
Wenn der Trail dann irgendwann steht und Anklang findet ist die Stadt weiteren Strecken nicht abgeneigt.
Klar ist das sowohl für den Forst, als auch für die Stadt eine win-win-Situation auf die alle spekulieren 

So long
Patrick


----------



## Bobbypilot (4. Juli 2014)

...wie in Hofheim ist auch was in Planung? Wo denn genau?


----------



## Patrick86 (5. Juli 2014)

Das steht noch in den Sternen bzw. liegt gerade in den Händen der Naturschutzbehörde. Wenn dort eine Entscheidung gefallen ist wird die Stadt sicher wieder auf mich zukommen um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen. Ich halte hier auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2014)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Achtung am Staufen waren die Stöckchenleger wieder unterwegs.
> Der "Trail" der vom Aussichtspunkt am Mannstein weggeht ist vom Förster wohl mutwillig zerstört worden.



Dort lagen heute nur noch zwei Bäume quer. Hätte ich meine Klappsäge dabei gehabt, wären sie jetzt weg 

Ansonsten war der Mannstein-Trail komplett in Ordnung


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (23. Juli 2014)

Die Naturschutzbehörden sollten sich auch mal einschalten, wie der Forst den Wald bewirtschaftet und wie mutwillig gesunde Bäume geopfert werden, nur um Wege zu blockieren!
Ansosnten viel Glück, Erfolg und Dank an die in Sachen Flowtrail Engagierten!


----------



## wieman01 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bäume geopfert werden. Das sind lediglich Bäume, die sowieso gefällt worden wären, nur dass diese eben nicht mit den restlichen anderen Stämmen abtransportiert wurden. 

Jedenfalls sind diese Blockaden totaler Blödsinn und helfen niemanden weiter. Ich denke, dass dort einfach emotional überreagiert wird, ohne darüber nachzudenken, wie man das Grundproblem löst.

Ich bin ebenfalls darüber schockiert, welche Schäden die Forstmaschinerie bzw. -transporter hinterlassen. Die hinterlassenen Schneisen sehen erbärmlich aus, und die Jungs richten Schäden an, die der gesamte MTB-Verkehr im Taunus in 100 Jahren nicht hinbekäme. Unglaublich!


----------



## Asrael (23. Juli 2014)

Forstarbeiten werden nicht zwangsläufig vom forstamt ausgeführt. Ich würde behaupten, dass wir einem forstarbeiter völlig egal sind.
Ich denke die Baumfällaktionen gehn eher vom forst oder jagdpächtern aus


----------



## odins (26. Juli 2014)

Ist morgen jemand an der hohenmarkt am Start der noch ein Mitfahrer sucht?
Wenn ich nicht zu spät aus Zürich heim komme heute Nacht wollte ich so gegen elf da los


----------



## Patrick86 (25. August 2014)

So liebe Leute, ein Update nach langer Zeit:

*Sehr geehrter Herr Pöml,

Sie belästigen uns keineswegs; auch wir wollen in dieser Angelegenheit weiterkommen.

Bei der UNB hat ein Personalwechsel in der Sachbearbeitung stattgefunden. Die dort jetzt zuständigen Sachbearbeiter möchten an der von Ihnen und von uns vorgeschlagenen Strecke (grob: Bahai/Langenhain-Lorsbach) eine Ortsbesichtigung vornehmen. Dies ist bedingt durch Urlaubszeiten erst Anfang Oktober möglich.

Die Sachbearbeiter der Stadtverwaltung möchten sich aber vorab bereits ein Bild über diese Strecke machen und Sie gerne zu diesem Termin hinzuziehen.

Dieser Termin soll in der Zeit vom 24.09. bis 30.09. (am Freitag nur vormittags) stattfinden.

Wir bitten Sie um Mitteilung, ob Sie an einem solchen Termin teilnehmen möchten und wenn ja, welcher Termin Ihnen passen würde.

Wir würden uns dann hier im Hause intern abstimmen und wieder auf Sie zukommen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen*

Heißt im Klartext an alle die aktiv mitgestalten wollen: Einen Termin vor der Begehung mit der Stadt DRINGENST zu finden, sich einen Überblick über die Gegebenheiten verschaffen und schon einmal überlegen was wir wo wie gestalten können/haben möchten! Nichts wäre dämlicher als vor den Stadtverordneten 10 verschiedene Wünsche und Meinungen kund zu tun...wir sollten usn IM GROBEN schon einig sein, was da hin soll...

Ich hoffe, da es nun langsam "ernst" wird auf rege Beteiligung! Geht ja immerhin um einen Spielplatz für uns 

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Bobbypilot (25. August 2014)

Gude, das klingt ja gut!
Ich bin nach wie vor Feuer und Flamme für die ganze Sache (trotz akutem Bikepark-Muskelkater in den Knochen ;-).
Vielleicht sollte man, jetzt wo es ernst wird, mal einen eigenen Thread für das Thema aufmachen?
Gibts denn schon sowas wie den harten Kern des Projekts, quasi die Organisatoren (Ich wäre nach Kräften dabei!)?
Ich sehe das genauso wie Patrick, dass man sich jetzt bald mal trifft, allein schon um seriös und einigermaßen gut organisiert aufzutreten. Dazu gehört, denke ich, auch eine grobe Idee, wie in etwa die Umsetzung/Streckenbau geschehen soll.
Gibts da schon was, z.B. ein federführender Verein, Sponsoren oder in Aussicht gestellte Gelder von der Stadt? Besteht Kontakt zu den Organisatoren anderer Flowtrails (z.B. Stromberg) oder direkt zum DIMB?
Wie fest ist denn der Korridor für die Strecke?
(Vom Langenhainer Sportplatz aus Richtung Lorsbach ist auch massig Potential vorhanden, allein schon wegen des mMn passenden Gefälles und vieler natürlicher Gegebenheiten (Senken, Rinnen, großer Bombentrichter, Weg parallel) 

Ich habe ab Mittwoch (27.) meinen Dienstplan und kann konkrete Termine für September festlegen.

cheers, Stephan
(-> freudig erregt ;-)


----------



## Patrick86 (26. August 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trail-im-hofheimer-wald-terminfindung.721471/


----------



## DaBot (1. September 2014)

http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...s-test-auf-dem-feldberg,1472864,28265834.html


----------



## sipaq (1. September 2014)

Ja, endlich ist die PM des Naturparks raus und wir dürfen unser Schweigen brechen 

Die Verantwortlichen von der DIMB- oder Gravity-Pilots-Seite werden sich in (sehr kurzer) Kürze dazu äußern mit mehr Infos hinsichtlich Streckenverlauf, Baubeginn und unseren weiteren Plänen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2014)

Zum anstehenden Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg erhaltet ihr in diesem thread ab sofort weitere Infos: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowtrail-taunus.723014/


----------



## wartool (3. November 2014)

Sa, den 08.11. findet im Königsteiner Jagdrevier eine große Treibjagt statt.
So, den 09.11. findet in Wallau und Breckenheim eine Treibjagd statt.

Diese Info stammt von einem meiner Arbeitskollegen, der selbst Jäger ist - leider ist er nicht aus unserer Gegend.. eine Recherche im Internet ergab meinerseits keine Treffer.. vielleicht haltet ihr aber trotzdem einfach mal die Augen offen 

Also passt am WE auf euch auf... die Rotwild-Fahrer unter Euch bleiben wohl besser daheim ;-P


----------



## cleiende (13. November 2014)

Und am Freitag dem 21.11. in Schmitten, revierübergreifend bis zum Pferdskopf.
Absperrungen bitte nicht ignorieren.


----------



## a-rs (28. November 2014)

Und Sa den 29.11. Jagd im Bereich der B455 alt zwischen Stierstadter Heide und Einmündung B455 neu.

Straße ist gesperrt. 

Quelle: Taunus Zeitung


----------



## Plural-Grip (6. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn die Fuchstanz- und TIZ-Fahrradständerbelegung heute signalisierte, dass eh keine Biker mehr rund um Feldberg und Altkönig unterwegs sind, beachtet bitte, dass durch Eisbruch sehr viele Bäume in Lagen oberhalb 750-800m zu Boden gingen. So ist momentan beispielsweise der Forstweg vom Windeck zum Teufelsquartier nahezu unpassierbar. Trails in der Gegend schienen jedoch nicht betroffen. Zudem war der Wald zwischen Teufelsquartier und Sandplacken wegen Treibjagd gesperrt.
Und noch was ganz anderes: Mir wurde von Bikern das Gerücht zugetragen, dass die Fuchstanz-Wirte keinen Bock mehr auf Mountainbiker hätten und daher für die nächste Saison diskutierten, keine Biker mehr zu bewirten.  DIESES GERÜCHT IST ABSOLUTER UNSINN!!! Ich habe mit beiden Wirten gesprochen. Beide hätten lieber mehr statt weniger Biker an ihrer Tränke.


----------



## cleiende (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann nur jedem raten die Sperrung am Feldberg zu respektieren. Ich bin gestern mit dem Auto nach Oberreifenberg gefahren als ca. 150m vor mir ein Ast runterkam, gute 3m lang und am Ansatz Oberschenkelmaß. Der Helm hilft dann nur noch wenn der Name innen drin steht, dann weiß man schneller wer da liegt.
Die Bäume waren grad noch richtig mit Wasser vollgesogen als der Frost kam. Habe selten soviel Eisbruch gesehen wie grad jetzt.


----------



## DaBot (8. Dezember 2014)

Bin mal gespannt, wie schnell der Forst dann aufräumt. Der eine Baum zwischen Feldberg und Sandplacken lag ja auch Ewigkeiten da rum.


----------



## tombrider (9. Dezember 2014)

Heute waren die Wege ab einer Höhe von ca 600 Metern weiß, auf dem Altkönig waren es mehrere Zentimeter Schnee. Die Bäume sind nicht mehr mit Eis überladen, waren aber wunderschön weiß im Hochnebel. Die normalen Wege und Pfade waren unproblematisch fahrbar. Die anspruchsvollen Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen (Viktoriatrail usw.) sind im Moment nur etwas für harte Genießer. Ganz entgegen meiner Gewohnheit empfehle ich gute Reifen.


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2014)

Letze Woche beim night ride …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plural-Grip (10. Dezember 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> Letze Woche beim night ride …


 Oha, Baum fäääääällt! Wo stand der denn? Klasse Foto.


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2014)

... der steht noch war am kl.Feldberg.


----------



## Plural-Grip (22. Januar 2015)

Info, die euch nicht tangiert, da hier im Forum ja schon jeder ein Experte ist. Wer aber eventuell noch jemanden kennt, der kein Schrauber-Experte ist oder sich demnächst ein MTB zulegen möchte, aber nicht so recht Ahnung hat, kann beiliegende Info gerne weiterleiten. Danke!


----------



## DrMainhattan (9. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine nette MTB-Tour von der hohemark zum Winterstein und zurück als GPX zu bieten hat, oder wo ich eine finde... am besten wenig Waldautobahn... gerne via PN!


----------



## ahorn (10. März 2015)

Der Staufen zwischen Kelkheim und Eppsteinam ist hier ja schon öfter erwähnt worden. Am Wochenende war ich dort zu Fuß unterwegs. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Mannstein Trail wieder mal durch gefällte Bäume gesperrt ist, gleich zu Beginn neben dem Aussichtspunkt. Das ist kein Kollateralschaden durch Forstarbeiten, sondern offensichtlich mit Absicht passiert. Hat jemand eine Idee, wer so etwas macht. Sind das Förster, Jäger, selbsternannte Waldschützer oder einfach nur Fahrradhasser. Mir erschliesst sich der Sinn solcher Aktionen nicht. Seltsam finde ich auch, dass zwischen Gundelhard und Staufengipfel der Wald großflächig von Harvestern zerwühlt ist und als Ergebnis nur einige dünne Birkenstämme herauskommen. Aber vielleicht hat das etwas mit langfristiger Waldpflege zu tun.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. März 2015)

Kommt immer drauf an ob man den Baum per Hand wieder wegbekommt. Der Forst selbst legt wenn er was sperren will in dem Maßstab Bäume hin, die kein Radfahrer so ohne weiteres entfernen kann.  

Die Harvesterspuren ziehen sich durch den ganzen Hofheimer/Kelkheimer Wald, aber die Maschine würd ich gerne mal sehen. Die Abdrücke sind ca. 80 cm breit  Ganz klar, dass an den Stellen der Wald endverdichtet ist. Da geht nie mehr was. Sieht man ja auch auf dem Gundelweidentrail. Dort steht sogar in den Sommermonaten das Wasser in den Fahrspuren und versickert nie mehr. Der Weg ist seit Jahren unbenutzbar und es hat sich ein paralleler Pfad gebildet 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/allg...thema-hat-teil-2.490118/page-363#post-9830997


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieman01 (10. März 2015)

Mal eine dumme Frage... hat jemand die GPS-Koordinaten des Flowtrails, damit ich mich orientieren kann? Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wo der Start des Trails ist. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## DaBot (11. März 2015)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine nette MTB-Tour von der hohemark zum Winterstein und zurück als GPX zu bieten hat, oder wo ich eine finde... am besten wenig Waldautobahn... gerne via PN!


+1


----------



## oldrizzo (11. März 2015)

einen zusammenhängenden track kenne ich nicht, es dürfte aber nicht schwer fallen, entsprechende tracks bei gpsies zu finden und nachzufahren. zur orientierung wäre eine möglichkeit: hohemark - herzberg - saalburg - winterstein


----------



## DaBot (12. März 2015)

Grade zwischen Saalburg und Winterstein kenne ich noch nix, wenn man da einen Track mit schönen Wegen hätte wäre das schon was 

Edit: Ich probiere heute Nachmittag mal die hier ab Saalburg aus: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fwfsyzbaoqpisysy


----------



## BigTobi (12. März 2015)

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/schmitten/bikepark-feldberg-soll-im-juni-oeffnen_15091378.htm


----------



## mastercremaster (12. März 2015)

Vielen Dank fürs Freisägen des b.s.p. Trails.  Samstag lag unten noch ein dicker baum quer.  Montag konnte man mit Knallgas mitten durch.  Super.  
Vielen dank auch für den Link. Hört sich vielversprechend an.


----------



## DaBot (12. März 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> Grade zwischen Saalburg und Winterstein kenne ich noch nix, wenn man da einen Track mit schönen Wegen hätte wäre das schon was
> 
> Edit: Ich probiere heute Nachmittag mal die hier ab Saalburg aus: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fwfsyzbaoqpisysy


Der Track war Murks. Am Besten man folgt ab Saalburg der Beschilderung Richtung Butzbach.


----------



## wintergriller (13. März 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> Der Track war Murks. Am Besten man folgt ab Saalburg der Beschilderung Richtung Butzbach.


Inwieweit Murks?
Ich bin die Strecke jetzt gut ein Jahr nicht mehr gefahren, beim letzten Mal war der Limestrail recht matschig (und das war im Sommer, nachdem es einige Tage nicht geregnet hatte) Ich vermute aktuell dürfte das wirklich kein Spass sein! Oder ist er generell durch umgestürzte Bäume blockiert?


----------



## nrgmac (13. März 2015)

Dem Track nach war er gar nicht auf dem Limestrail, sondern auf den umliegenden Forstautobahnen. Der Limes ist im letzten Jahr bei Baumfällarbeiten wirklich sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Durch die Bodenverdichtung und Ablage von Totholz läuft das Wasser an einigen Stellen bis heute nicht richtig ab, aber auch das waren sicher wieder die MTBler. Habe mir diesbezüglich noch nicht die Berichte in dem Hetzblättchen FNP angesehen.


----------



## sipaq (22. März 2015)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine nette MTB-Tour von der hohemark zum Winterstein und zurück als GPX zu bieten hat, oder wo ich eine finde... am besten wenig Waldautobahn... gerne via PN!


gpsies will leider meine geracde zusammengeklickte Strecke nicht speichern. Ich zeige Dir eine mögliche Streckenkombination aber gerne mal persönlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. April 2015)

Wie sieht denn zur Zeit der Wald ab Hohemark aus? Fahrbar oder Schlammschlacht?


----------



## linkeklebe (2. April 2015)

Eindeutig fahrbare Schlammschlacht!


----------



## neikless (3. April 2015)

ist schon wieder recht gut abgetrocknet, aber Flut an Menschen überall im Wald !


----------



## DaBot (3. April 2015)

Gestern war Schlammschlacht, heute gings. Teilweise Wege im Arsch von den Waldarbeiten.


----------



## uwe50 (27. April 2015)

Da hat jemand für die Nord-Umfahrung vom *Staufen *gute Arbeit geleistet. Das Rad noch über aktuell 4 Baumstämme zu heben lohnt allein die Aussicht runter auf Fischbach und hoch auf Ruppertshain. Vom Osten her haben die Wanderer die Streckenführung an einer Stelle links oberhalb des jetzt noch mit Bäumen versperrten Weges geändert. Kann man auch mit dem MTB fahren . Bei der urigen Stelle mit dem schmalen Trail inmitten von hochwachsenden Gräsern (?) kann es mit einem breiten Lenker eng werden.


----------



## ahorn (19. Mai 2015)

Wenn wir die gleiche Nord-Umfahrung meinen, dann sind die "hochwachsenden Gräser" Ginsterbüsche. Da wollte ich vorletztes Wochende nach langer Zeit mal wieder durch und habe mich gewundert, wie zugewachsen der Weg mittlerweile ist. Habe das Rad geschoben und konnte danach 5 Zecken von den Beinen abwischen.

Auf der Ostseite vom Staufen ist der Manstein-Trail übrigens wieder massiv mit Stämmen und Ästen blockiert. Da hat sich jemand richtig viel Mühe gemacht.


----------



## anton w. (21. Juni 2015)

falls hier jemand interesse hat ein paar wirklich anspruchsvolle Trails auf dem staufen zu fahren, einfach mal melden.
ich habe da einges sehr interessantes "gefunden" und das muss mal ein bisschen befahren werden damit das am leben bleibt und nciht in nem halben jahr komplett zugewachsen ist.
Die trails sind recht steil und technisch und man kann sie alle zu einer hübschen 40min runde mit 350hm verbinden.


----------



## wieman01 (23. Juni 2015)

anton w. schrieb:


> falls hier jemand interesse hat ein paar wirklich anspruchsvolle Trails auf dem staufen zu fahren, einfach mal melden.
> ich habe da einges sehr interessantes "gefunden" und das muss mal ein bisschen befahren werden damit das am leben bleibt und nciht in nem halben jahr komplett zugewachsen ist.
> Die trails sind recht steil und technisch und man kann sie alle zu einer hübschen 40min runde mit 350hm verbinden.


Ich hätte in der Tat Interesse, da ich den Staufen gerne in eine längere Strecke einbauen möchte. Ich würde den Trail gerne hochfahren, sofern das möglich ist. Würdest Du die GPS Daten teilen wollen?


----------



## wieman01 (23. Juni 2015)

Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anton w. (24. Juni 2015)

hoch kommst du die strecken definitiv nicht, die strecken sind schon mehr als genug fordernd runter zu kommen.
falls interesse besteht einfach mal anschreiben und vllt kann man ja mal eine runde gemeinsam fahren


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Juni 2015)

Klingt äußerst vielversprechend.... 

Würde auch Interesse an einer Tour anmelden!


----------



## chicco81 (25. Juni 2015)

Hätte auch Interesse. 
Gruß


----------



## Kokomikou (25. Juni 2015)

@ anton w. und alle Interessenten: wie wäre es mit kommenden Montag, TP 18.30 Uhr Gundelhard??


----------



## anton w. (26. Juni 2015)

Klingt nach nem plan


----------



## chicco81 (26. Juni 2015)

Sollte ich von der Tour am Sonntag nicht komplett kaputt sein, bin ich da.
Ich sag aber Montag nochmal bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (26. Juni 2015)

Dito!
Muss noch die Anreise organisieren. ...


----------



## BigTobi (28. Juni 2015)

Aufpassen heute rund um den Feldi.
Der Forst ist zusammen mit der Polizei unterwegs und verteilt Strafzettel.
Mich hatte gerade noch ein Biker gewarnt. 
Er wird wohl nen Ticket über 400€ bekommen laut Forst.
Angeblich wegen dem befahren nicht erdfester Wege.
Traurig das ganze!!!!


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2015)

hammer. gut, dass ich heute doch nicht biken bin. sonst wäre ich garantiert am feldberg rumgefahren ...


----------



## Asrael (28. Juni 2015)

Könnt ihr mal bitte zusammentragen an welchen wegen kontrolliert wurde? 
Sollte es sich hier um Wanderwege handeln muss man sich unbedingt wehren, sonst schafft man einen Präzedenzfall


----------



## BigTobi (28. Juni 2015)

Ein paar Jungs mit viel Federweg meinten, die würden am Ende der "Downhillpiste" stehen.
Ich selber hab sie gesehen im Mittelteil vom Trail der vom kleinen Feldberg Richtung Falckenstein runtergeht.


----------



## bonusheft (28. Juni 2015)

Welchen Trail meinst Du? Den, der direkt am Observatorium losgeht (war mal mit gelbem Balken markiert) oder den, der in Richtung B8 geht?


----------



## DaBot (28. Juni 2015)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Ein paar Jungs mit viel Federweg meinten, die würden am Ende der "Downhillpiste" stehen.


Also Applaus-Kurve? Gut, dann können sie nebenbei ja gleich noch Tempo- und DB-Kontrollen machen ;-)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. Juni 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> Also Applaus-Kurve? Gut, dann können sie nebenbei ja gleich noch Tempo- und DB-Kontrollen machen ;-)



Dann muss ich zukünftig ja 2 mal am Tag zahlen 

Montag stehen sie sicher rund um den Staufen und kontrollieren nicht erdfeste Wege, weil die hier auch mitlesen


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (28. Juni 2015)

Die waren überall gleichzeitig. Mich haben sie am Morgen erwischt, auf einem nicht gebauten Weg, den ich definitiv als erdfest ansehe. Bin ratlos und weiß nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe. Förster hat 400 € angekündigt. Die werden jetzt jedes WE so eine Aktion machen (haben sie schon angekündigt), weil wir hätten ja jetzt unseren legalen Bikepark. Ich will mich aber nicht im Bikepark umbringen sondern einfach durch die Natur touren. Sogar die Polizei hat bei mir auf den Förster eingeredet, dass mein Weg doch nicht von dem zu unterscheiden sei, den der Förster mir in der Nähe als legal gezeigt hat. Die Polizisten wollten sich das dann selbst anschauen und haben mich in meiner Auffassung bestätigt, dass mein Weg auch erdfest sei. Überhaupt war denen das total unangenehm - waren sehr sympathisch die beiden.


----------



## wieman01 (28. Juni 2015)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Die waren überall gleichzeitig. Mich haben sie am Morgen erwischt, auf einem nicht gebauten Weg, den ich definitiv als erdfest ansehe. Bin ratlos und weiß nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe. Förster hat 400 € angekündigt. Die werden jetzt jedes WE so eine Aktion machen (haben sie schon angekündigt), weil wir hätten ja jetzt unseren legalen Bikepark. Ich will mich aber nicht im Bikepark umbringen sondern einfach durch die Natur touren. Sogar die Polizei hat bei mir auf den Förster eingeredet, dass mein Weg doch nicht von dem zu unterscheiden sei, den der Förster mir in der Nähe als legal gezeigt hat. Die Polizisten wollten sich das dann selbst anschauen und haben mich in meiner Auffassung bestätigt, dass mein Weg auch erdfest sei. Überhaupt war denen das total unangenehm - waren sehr sympathisch die beiden.


Das finde ich auch sehr sympathisch. Ich denke, dass die Polizei generell eher auf unserer Seite steht, denn auf diese verbitterten Förster und anderen Spießer haben die sicherlich persönlich auch keinen Bock. Jedenfalls wäre mir das als Polizist total zu blöd (und auch zu anstrengend), wenn meine Dienste an anderen Stellen sinnvoller eingesetzt werden könnten.

Ich würde mich rechtlich wehren und die Sache nicht in Kauf nehmen, mit und auch ohne Rechtschutzversicherung. Erdfest ist Interpretationssache, und 400 EUR stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Schaden, den z.B. Waldmaschinen anrichten. Bei 50 EUR würde ich die Sache vermutlich abhaken, aber 400 EUR sind definitiv über meiner persönlichen Schmerzgrenze, wenn man das damit vergleicht, was rasende Autofahren für lächerliche Summen für zu schnelles Fahren auf den Tisch legen müssen, wobei diese wirklich eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit darstellen!

Enttäuschend ist das, denn es gibt wirklich bedeutendere Probleme in der Welt... Die Polizei sollte sich nicht für einen solchen Schwachsinn instrumentalisieren lassen (was denen offensichtlich auch selbst schwerfällt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (28. Juni 2015)

Was ist denn "erdfest"?


----------



## wieman01 (28. Juni 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Was ist denn "erdfest"?


Eben. Q.E.D.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. Juni 2015)

Erdfest ist alles das, wo der Harvester mit seinen 10 Tonnen den Boden so verdichtet hat, dass selbst nach 3 Wochen Dürre das Wasser noch in den Fahrspuren steht 
Mich würde mal interessieren wie da der Förster argumentiert, wenn der Wald dermaßen endgültig zerstört ist an den Rückewegen. Das können doch Millionen Biker nicht schaffen, was diese Waldmaschinen quer im Wald verursachen

Am Staufen so auffällig, dass alle 50 -100 Meter quer in die Botanik ein 10 Meter breiter Weg gefahren ist, wo über Jahre - wenn nicht Jahrzehnte - nichts mehr wächst. Alles so lächerlich die Aktionen gegen die Biker.


----------



## bfri (28. Juni 2015)

@Klein-Holgi Ich dachte, das wären neue Wanderwege. 

Aber ansonsten wirklich traurig das ganze.


----------



## Asrael (28. Juni 2015)

@Tiefdruck1 um welchen Weg handelt es sich genau? Es wäre wirklich wichtig das genau zu wissen, da man hier evtl. rechtlich vorgehen muss. 
Das hessische fortgesetzt ist leider etwas schwammig, daher legt der Forst es auch ganz gern mal zu seinen Gunsten aus. Es kann also sein, dass du dich auf einem legalen weg befunden hast, dies aber vom Forst nicht so ausgelegt wird. 
Müsste man dann eben rechtlich abklären.


----------



## Bener (28. Juni 2015)

...Bitte haltet uns auf dem laufenden! Bin sehr gespannt, wie das ausgeht!!


----------



## Asrael (28. Juni 2015)

Achso noch ne kleine Anmerkung und die Tragweite des ganzen zu verdeutlichen. Solltet ihr euch auf einem weg befunden haben der folgendem entspricht: 

befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloserBegegnungsverkehr möglich ist.

Und ihr dann eure Strafe akzeptiert kann es sein, dass ihr einen Präzedenzfall schafft und dieser und alle Wege die diesem Weg entsprechen als illegal angesehen werden. 

Als Richtlinie würde ich die Karte des landesvermessungsamts zu rate ziehen. Gefahrloser Begegnungsverker ist überall da möglich wo man anhalten und einen Fußgänger vorbei lassen kann.


----------



## bonusheft (28. Juni 2015)

Weitere Infos zur Rechtslage finden sich z.B. hier unter dem Punkt "Wald-/Forstrecht":

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/313-die-rechtslage-in-hessen


----------



## Paul_FfM (28. Juni 2015)

Nach langen Diskussionen um das neue Waldgesetz und scheinbar vernünftiger Kommunikation mit den Behörden wird es jetzt spannend. Wartet auf Eure Bußgeldbescheide, seht die Euch genau an (vielleicht gibt es hier Rechtshilfe von der DIMB?) und legt ggf. Einspruch gegen den Bescheid ein. Dass der Forst die Gesetze sehr zu seinen Gunsten auslegen wird kann annehmen, da müssen wir gegenhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (28. Juni 2015)

Unter der Rechtslage in Nordrhein Westfalen unter "Rechtsprechung" gibt es ein interessantes Urteil zu festen Wegen.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen


----------



## Ghostriders (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo bin heute auch am ende der Dh oberhalb der Applaus Kurve angehalten worden. Aussage vom Forst war die Kosten für das befahren nicht ausgeschilderter Wege Trails wären in einem Naturschutzgebiet 200.-€ alles andere wird günstiger.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juni 2015)

Laut FB ist der Bikepark am Feldi wohl wegen Randale gesperrt. 
Bin nicht bei FB, habe aber eben einen Screenshot vom Artikel gesendet bekommen..

Gibt es nur noch Spinner und Chaoten???


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juni 2015)

Es werden immer mehr Spinner. Schreibt irgendwer eigentlich mal den Forst / Ministerium an wegen diesen Aktionen vom Forst ?


----------



## Jensiman (29. Juni 2015)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Hallo bin heute auch am ende der Dh oberhalb der Applaus Kurve angehalten worden. Aussage vom Forst war die Kosten für das befahren nicht ausgeschilderter Wege Trails wären in einem Naturschutzgebiet 200.-€ alles andere wird günstiger.


Dort waren wir auch unterwegs (Enduro Strecke) :-(
Auch wir bekamen diese Information mit 200.-€ wenn man sich im Naturschutzgebiet befindet. Was nach Aussage des Försters für den Bereich oberhalb der Applauskurve nicht zutrifft. 
Vielleicht zeigt die Karte des Landesvermessungsamt hier auch noch einen naturfesten Weg an.


----------



## chicco81 (29. Juni 2015)

Wegen heute Abend, ich bin am Start.
Vielleicht sollten wir in Zukunft solche Treffen woanders planen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (29. Juni 2015)

Jensiman schrieb:


> Vielleicht zeigt die Karte des Landesvermessungsamt hier auch noch einen naturfesten Weg an.



Die amtlichen topographischen Karten zeigen als unterste Wegeklasse in der Legende sogar "Radfahrwege" an. Falls noch nicht vorhanden, besorgt Euch diese Karten und führt sie auf Euren Touren mit. Solltet Ihr auf einem solchen in der amtlichen topographischen Karte verzeichneten Weg unterwegs sein und angehalten werden, so könnt Ihr darauf verweisen, dass dieser Weg von einem als "Radfahrweg" klassifiziert sei und Ihr auf diese "amtliche Klassifizierung" vertraut habt.


----------



## lucie (29. Juni 2015)

Wie läuft denn das Ganze so ab? Der Förster hält die Biker an und nimmt Personalien auf, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
Was passiert denn, wenn ich einfach weiterfahre, werde ich dann vom Jäger, der vom  Förster alarmiert wurde, erschossen? - Waidmannsheil!
Oder, ich habe aufgrund meiner voranschreitenden Demenz gerade meinen richtigen Namen vergessen und bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ich Angela M. heiße, aus MeckPomm komme und irgendwann einmal Physik studiert habe - kommen dann die Jungs mit dem hübschen Jäckchen?
Und sollen jetzt alle, die sich auf Rädern fortbewegen wollen, also auch die mit Trekkingrädern, Kinder auf ihren Laufrädern, E-Bike-Fahrer, Rollstuhlfahrer, die Ommi mit ihrem Nachkriegsrad mit tiefem Einstieg in den Bikepark?
Cool, dann ist Randale natürlich vorprogrammiert - Bikewrestling: Omma gegen DHler 

Ok - alle, die mir als Förster, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht in den Kram passen, ab ins Bikerghetto, hohen Zaun mit Stacheldraht drum und fertig. Armes Deutschland...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2015)

Goiler Kommentar


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juni 2015)

Der Forst sieht es auf seiner Homepage übrigens (wieder?) so.  Aha, hier wird doch wieder vom Wegegebot = verstecktes Wegeverbot gesprochen. Denn was ist ein Trampelpfad ? Ein erdfester Weg ? Hmmm .... War das Thema nicht vom Tisch ? So gesehen auf http://www.hessen-forst.de/wald-erleben-sport-im-wald-radfahren-mountainbiking-2355.html
*
1. Fahre nur auf Wegen, …*
… denn beim Querfeldeinfahren wird die Natur geschädigt.
*2. Hinterlasse keine unnötigen Brems-Spuren, …*
… um den Boden zu schonen und Wegeschäden zu verhindern.
*3. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer, …*
… denn auch sie wollen sich in Ruhe erholen können oder ungestört arbeiten.
*4. Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, …*
… um die Wildtiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.
Besonders wichtig ist die erste Regel: Denn nicht nur für Wanderer, *auch für Mountainbiker gilt das Wegegebot.* *Ausnahmen gelten für speziell eingerichtete und gekennzeichnete Strecken *– insbesondere für Downhiller, Freerider oder Dirtbiker.

Die Erlaubnis zum Radfahren im Wald erstreckt sich grundsätzlich nicht auf:


sensible Bereiche des Naturschutzes
Kulturen, Pflanzgärten und gesperrte Waldwege
Wildwechsel und Wildruhezonen
Ringwälle und andere historisch-kulturelle Anlagen
Abteilungs- und Rückeschneisen
*Trampelpfade und markierte Fußwege*
Sport- oder Lehrpfade
Einzelne Fahrspuren


----------



## Martina H. (29. Juni 2015)

... also ich hab da folgende Szene vor Augen:

Fahre friedlich durch den Wald
Förster,  mit Polizei im Schlepptau, hält mich an
Vortrag: verbotene Wege - fahre Du im Bikepark, jetzt hier verboten - Strafe 200€ - Papiere her
Ich, lächelnd, zücke meine Handschellen, kette mich an mein Bike, setze mich - immer noch lächelnd, kein Wort redend - an den Wegesrand
(und warte drauf, dass sie mich anfassen, durchsuchen, oder sonst etwas tun, was sie nicht dürfen)








Kommt naturlich in/mit einer Gruppe noch besser 

15 Biker, die lächelnd im Wald an ihre Bikes gekettet sitzen - hat was von Greenpeace


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juni 2015)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Der Forst sieht es auf seiner Homepage übrigens (wieder?) so.  Aha, hier wird doch wieder vom Wegegebot = verstecktes Wegeverbot gesprochen. Denn was ist ein Trampelpfad ? Ein erdfester Weg ? Hmmm .... War das Thema nicht vom Tisch ? So gesehen auf http://www.hessen-forst.de/wald-erleben-sport-im-wald-radfahren-mountainbiking-2355.html
> *
> 1. Fahre nur auf Wegen, …*
> … denn beim Querfeldeinfahren wird die Natur geschädigt.
> ...



Auch der Hessenforst darf auf seiner Internetseite verbreiten, was er für richtig hält (wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, wann die verlinkte Seite entstanden ist bzw. zuletzt überarbeitet wurde). Im hessischen Waldgesetz wird er für die oben rot markierten Passagen allerdings keine Begründung finden:



Asrael schrieb:


> ...
> befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloserBegegnungsverkehr möglich ist.
> ...



Das Wegegebot gilt übrigens entgegen der Darstellung oben auch auf speziell dafür eingerichteten und gekennzeichneten Strecken.



Paul_FfM schrieb:


> (vielleicht gibt es hier Rechtshilfe von der DIMB?)



Dazu möchte ich keine generelle Aussage treffen, das machen wir besser vom konkreten Einzelfall abhängig.
Ein Bußgeldbescheid ist dafür aber auf alle Fälle Voraussetzung.


----------



## lucie (29. Juni 2015)

Diese tief in den Waldboden gewühlten Spuren der gemeinen Havesterraupe eignen sich hervorragend als Schützengräben in diesem bekloppten Kleinkrieg der Hirnlosen. Also Vorsicht, diese Kleingeister passen da locker stehend rein, ohne das man sie sieht und werfen mit Bußgeldknöllchen auf harmlose Radfahrer...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist es also doch so gekommen wie wir es befürchtet haben. Jetzt haben wir ja unseren offiziellen Trail und nur da darf auch gefahren werden. ... nur will ich da nicht fahren


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Juni 2015)

Sollte man nicht doch zu längeren Touren in großer Zahl einladen? Präsenz zeigen wäre sicher nicht das schlechteste...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Juni 2015)

wie wärs analog zu "Blitzer" oder den FB-Blitzergruppen mit ner APP für "Ein Förster steht im Walde..." oder "grün grün sind alle meine Kleider..." Damit man dann zukünftig einen Bogen um die "Mautstellen" drehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich will auch nicht auf irgendwelchen vorgefertigten Trails fahren müssen. Ich will weiterhin auf meinen Lieblings-Trails fahren können.

Mit dem ganzen Gehuddel um Flow-Trail und Bike-Park quasi am eigenen Ghetto mitgewerkelt und den Gegnern die Argumente an die Hand geliefert zu sagen: "Jetzt habt Ihr Eure legalen Strecken, also fahrt auch nur noch da!".

Das Ganze war doch von Anfang an quasi mit Ansage.

Die Downhill ist dann auch gleich wieder gesperrt, weil sie von irgendwelchen Vollpfosten (Bike-Gegnern ???) demoliert wurde - Sich also quasi doppelt angreifbar gemacht. Jetzt muss also doch noch der Stacheldrahtzaun ums Biker-Ghetto her.


----------



## Paul_FfM (30. Juni 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Dazu möchte ich keine generelle Aussage treffen, das machen wir besser vom konkreten Einzelfall abhängig.
> Ein Bußgeldbescheid ist dafür aber auf alle Fälle Voraussetzung.



So war es auch gemeint. Die selbstgebauten Downhillstrecken sind hier sicher nicht das Thema, aber falls es einen Bußgeldbescheid gegen einen Fahrer gibt, der auf einem Weg unterwegs war, der nach unserer Interpretation nicht verboten war, wäre eine Hilfe durch die DIMB zur Klärung der Rechtslage (und zur Vermeidung von Präzedenzfällen) sicher sinnvoll.

Grüße
P.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2015)

Falsch... es gibt einen Bikepark, der wegen Vandalismus geschlossen ist und einen Probetrail, der noch nicht eröffnet ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2015)

...und es gibt den Forst, vielleicht sollte man mal ne Anzeige machen wenn die vom Forst mit Harvester bei weichem nassem Bodenverhältnissen im Wald sind und fette Spuren legen. Fotos machen und nen Anzeige wegen Vandalismus!


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (30. Juni 2015)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und es gibt den Forst, vielleicht sollte man mal ne Anzeige machen wenn die vom Forst mit Harvester bei weichem nassem Bodenverhältnissen im Wald sind und fette Spuren legen. Fotos machen und nen Anzeige wegen Vandalismus!


 
Das sollten wir nun wirklich immer machen.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (30. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mit dem ganzen Gehuddel um Flow-Trail und Bike-Park quasi am eigenen Ghetto mitgewerkelt und den Gegnern die Argumente an die Hand geliefert zu sagen: "Jetzt habt Ihr Eure legalen Strecken, also fahrt auch nur noch da!".
> 
> Das Ganze war doch von Anfang an quasi mit Ansage.
> 
> Die Downhill ist dann auch gleich wieder gesperrt, weil sie von irgendwelchen Vollpfosten (Bike-Gegnern ???) demoliert wurde - Sich also quasi doppelt angreifbar gemacht. Jetzt muss also doch noch der Stacheldrahtzaun ums Biker-Ghetto her.


 
Das trifft es wohl sehr genau. Der Verweis "Nun habt Ihr Eure Strecken..." läuft ja total ins Leere, wenn beide gesperrt sind. Sollen eigtl. 400 MTBler gleichzeitig sich auf 400m Flowtrail bewegen? Ich fahre dann erst den Bikepark, wenn der Förster vor mir über die Kicker und Gaps fliegt. Ich will micht nicht umbringen, ich will die Natur genießen - bzw. den erbärmlichen Rest, den der HessenForst davon übriggelassen hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Falsch... es gibt einen Bikepark, der wegen Vandalismus geschlossen ist und einen Probetrail, der noch nicht eröffnet ist.



Was meinst Du eigentlich, wie schei$$egal diese feinen Details dem Forst sind.

Außerdem ist es doch nicht die Schuld des Forstes, dass diese Biker-Chaoten auf ihrem schönen neuen Trail schon wieder randaliert haben.


----------



## Nugman (30. Juni 2015)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und es gibt den Forst, vielleicht sollte man mal ne Anzeige machen wenn die vom Forst mit Harvester bei weichem nassem Bodenverhältnissen im Wald sind und fette Spuren legen. Fotos machen und nen Anzeige wegen Vandalismus!


Dazu mal ne Frage: Welche Stelle ist denn dafür zuständig? Wo und in welcher Form erstattet man eine solche Anzeige?

Es geht ja nicht nur um den Waldboden, den sie am Staufen 60cm tief umgraben und so verdichtet haben, dass an den Wegen überall Wasser steht und Binsen wächst, sondern auch um Kulturdenkmäler: Am Altkönig haben sie im Winter die Bäume quer über den Ringwall gerückt, zwischen Sandplacken und Saalburg wurde am Limes (Weltkulturerbe!) "umgegraben".
Der "Staufentrail" (heißt auch Alfred-Herrmann-Steig und ist ein offizieller Wanderweg) wurde ebenfalls nachhaltig zerstört.

Wie und wo kann man gegen dieses rücksichtslose Wirtschaften vorgehen?


----------



## Asrael (30. Juni 2015)

Du könntest dein Glück mal bei der unteren Naturschutzbehörde versuchen, oder mal mit dem BUND reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Nugman schrieb:


> Der "Staufentrail" (heißt auch Alfred-Herrmann-Steig und ist ein offizieller Wanderweg) wurde ebenfalls nachhaltig zerstört.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juni 2015)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Der Verweis "Nun habt Ihr Eure Strecken..." läuft ja total ins Leere, wenn beide gesperrt sind.



Der Verweis läuft unabhängig davon, ob es speziell für das Radfahren im Wald ausgewiesene Wege gibt und diese gesperrt sind oder nicht ins Leere, da es keine Benutzungspflicht gibt und auch die anderen Wege nicht (generell) für Radfahrer gesperrt sind.


----------



## bfri (30. Juni 2015)

Nugman schrieb:


> Der "Staufentrail" (heißt auch Alfred-Herrmann-Steig und ist ein offizieller Wanderweg) wurde ebenfalls nachhaltig zerstört.


Gestern Abend noch unterhalb vorbei gefahren und gedacht, der sah aber mal anders aus. Sind jetzt 2 Bobfahrer Rinnen für den Wintersport.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was meinst Du eigentlich, wie schei$$egal diese feinen Details dem Forst sind.
> Außerdem ist es doch nicht die Schuld des Forstes, dass diese Biker-Chaoten auf ihrem schönen neuen Trail schon wieder randaliert haben.



das ist keine frage der details, das ist fakt. für die gebauten strecken bedeutet das: ich kann (und darf) nur dass befahren, was offiziell dafür freigegeben ist. ergo: dh - darf ich nicht, flowtrail - darf ich auch noch nicht. bleiben die wege, die lt. hefog geeignet sind.

und: früher war alles besser, ich weiss. kontrollen und sperrungen hätte es auch ohne dh und flowtrail gegeben. zu versuchen einen einvernehmlichen konsens zu finden halte ich daher nach wie vor für nicht falsch. wenn der schuss nun nach hinten los geht kann man natürlich über die vermeintlich schuldigen herziehen, statt seinen frust da abzuladen wo er meiner meinung nach hingehört: naturpark, hessen forst, unb, bund!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Juni 2015)

bfri schrieb:


> Gestern Abend noch unterhalb vorbei gefahren und gedacht, der sah aber mal anders aus. Sind jetzt 2 Bobfahrer Rinnen für den Wintersport.



Richtig...der normale Weg ist ein Waschbrett vom allerfeinsten, dem keine Federgabel mehr folgen kann und wenn man die Rinne verfehlt, dann Abflug  Und das auf einem ehemals offiziellen 2,5m breiten Wanderweg  So pervers wie dieses Jahr haben sie selten gewütet. Als ob mit Gewalt nicht nur der Wald, sondern auch Wege zerstört wurden 

...bleibt zu hoffen, dass nicht noch mehr "geführte Touren" da abgehalten werden, sonst ist da auch bald Sendeschluss


----------



## robbi_n (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo.

Ein Förster kann dich anhalten und nach Personalien fragen, man ist ihm aber nicht zur Auskunft verpflichtet. Man muss auch nicht anhalten, wozu auch.

Anders sieht es aus wenn die Polizei dabei ist. Die darf dich sehr wohl anhalten, Kontrollen dürfen stets durchgeführt werden auch ohne Verdachtsmoment. Was passiert wenn du diesem nicht nachkommst kann ich nicht beurteilen, hinterherschiessen werden sie sicher nicht, das ist unverhältnismaässig. Zur Fahndung könnte man dich rausschreiben, ist aber sehr weit hergeholt.

Hast du aber angehalten gilt die Ausweispflicht ( der Polizei gegenüber ), also im zuge der Kontrolle musst du dich ausweisen können, das ist Pflicht und da kommt man nicht drum rum, meist muss es kein Perso sein, oft reicht die Nennung des Namens. Aber was passiert wenn man sich hier weigert ? Sie werden dich vermutlich mitnehmen zur Personalienfeststellung, könnte zeitraubend sei. Kosten hierfür dürften keine anfallen da es normaler Verwaltungsaufwand sein dürfte. Aber was mit dem Rad , ins Polizeiauto wird es bestimmt nicht passen, Schloss haste keins und das Rad liegenlassen scheidet aus, die Polizei hat nämlich eine Sorgfaltspflicht zur Vermeidung von Straftaten ( Raddiebstahl wäre hier wahrscheinlich das Ergebnis ) und von daher werden sie wohl jemanden rufen der sich des Fahrrades annimmt ( Appschleppdienst ?? ), die Kosten hierfür können sehr wohl in Rechnung gestellt werden, aber ob es soweit kommen würde ??
Bringen tut einem das also alles irgendwie nix, ausser man hat Zeit und will schauen wie weit die bereit sind zu gehen.

Die Polizei macht dann ja auch nur Personalienfeststellung als ausführendes Organ, hier muss meines Wissens dann der Förster Anzeige gegen dich erstatten wegen was auch immer, da kann bzw muss man dann gegen vorgehen. Und dieses Vorgehen sollte möglichst publik gemacht werden.

Wichtig sollte also sein das man sich die Namen aller beteiligten geben lässt, Uhrzeit und alles relevante notiert. 

Es macht also durchaus Sinn einen Foto zu Dokumentationszwecken bei sich zu führen und einen Stift und einen Zettel.

Zumindest mache ich das so. 

Wichtig ist immer freundlich und sachlich zu bleiben möglichst wenig sagen ( alles was man sagt kann auch negativ ausgelegt werden ), je mehr man redet umso mehr Unfug kann dabei sein.

Ich lasse mir das fahren auf naturgewachsenen Wegen nicht verbieten, aber ich halte mich an manche Spielregeln wie Rücksicht auf gesperrte Wege oder Gebiete, mache keine Nightrides weil ich es perse nicht gut finde mit Licht den Wald aufzuschrecken und gewähre ausnahmslos Wanderern Vorrang, was nicht heisst das ich mich nicht wehre wenn mir einer blöde kommt.
Und wenn ich als Wanderer mit Hund und kleinen Kindern unterwegs bin erwarte ich von einem Biker genau dasselbe, leider ist das nicht immer der Fall und deswegen und auch mit dem erhöhten Bikeaufkommen gibts immer mehr Beschwerden, teils zurecht.

Robbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich ziehe nicht im Nachhinein über vermeintlich Schuldige her. Ich habe die in diesem Fall gewählte Strategie von Anfang an für falsch gehalten. Es war sonnenklar, dass der Schuss eher früher als später nach hinten los gehen würde.

Mit diesen Aktionen haben die Biker angefangen sich selbst ihre Ghettos im Taunus zu bauen, egal ob die nun schon befahrbar oder gerade noch/wieder gesperrt sind.

In dieser Angelegenheit wird es nie einen echten Konsens geben. Dafür sind die Interessen einfach zu gegensätzlich und es wird auch immer zu viele schwarze Schafe geben, die sich vorsätzlich oder auch in Unkenntnis nicht an die "Regeln" halten werden. Zudem sind m.E. gerade im Taunus inzwischen auch sehr viele Biker in einem recht kleinen Revier unterwegs und immer mehr Biker wollen nicht nur WABs sondern auch technisch anspruchsvolle Wege fahren.

Als ich vor mittlerweile 25 Jahren mit meinem ersten MTB ohne Federung den Rote-Kreuz-Trail untergehoppelt bin, gab's diese Probleme jedenfalls noch nicht oder sie waren mir nicht bekannt, aber es gab gefühlt deutlich weniger Biker auf Trails.

Die ganze Paragraphenreiterei hilft m.E. auch nicht, weil die gesetzlichen Regelungen halt in Abhängigkeit von den Interessen unterschiedlich interpretiert werden.

Vlllt. haben wir aber auch Glück und es ist nur so eine Welle, wie 2008/2009 schon mal, als der Forst großflächig alle Trails blockiert und laminierte Schilder an de Bäume getackert hat und die Situation beruhigt sich danach für ein paar Jahre wieder.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Juni 2015)

Warum schnappt sich eigentlich keiner mal 2 Polizisten und zeigt die Förster an 

wenn ich das neue Waldgesetz richtig lese, dann kommt weit vor "Befahren des Waldes" die NACHHALTIGE BEWIRTSCHAFTUNG:

ich darf mal vom Hessenforst zitieren: 

http://www.hessen-forst.de/uploads/ueber-uns/hessische_waldgesetz_20130627.pdf

ZWEITER TEIL Nachhaltige Waldbewirtschaftung 

§ 3 Grundpflichten Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzer haben ihren Wald zugleich zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit nach forstlichen und landespflegerischen Grundsätzen ordnungsgemäß, nachhaltig, planmäßig und fachkundig zu bewirtschaften und dadurch Nutz-, Schutz-, Klimaschutz- und Erholungswirkungen zu erhalten. § 4 Ordnungsgemäße Forstwirtschaft, Nachhaltigkeit (1) Ordnungsgemäße Forstwirtschaft ist eine Wirtschaftsweise, die nach gesicherten Erkenntnissen der Wissenschaft und bewährten Regeln der Praxis den Wald nutzt, verjüngt, pflegt und schützt und zugleich die ökonomische und ökologische Leistungsfähigkeit des Waldes und damit die Nachhaltigkeit seiner Funktionen sichert. (2) Kennzeichen ordnungsgemäßer Forstwirtschaft sind insbesondere: 1. die Langfristigkeit und Nachhaltigkeit der forstlichen Produktion, 2. die Erhaltung der Waldökosysteme als Lebensraum einer artenreichen Pflanzen- und Tierwelt durch Aufbau gesunder, stabiler und vielfältiger Wälder, 3. die Vermeidung von Kahlschlägen mit einer Flächengröße von mehr als 1 Hektar, 4. die Wahl standortgerechter Baumarten unter Verwendung von geeignetem Saat- und Pflanzgut bei Erhaltung der genetischen Vielfalt, 5. der standortangepasste Einsatz von Pflanzennährstoffen zur Erhaltung und Verbesserung der Bodenfruchtbarkeit, 6. die Nutzung der Möglichkeiten des integrierten Pflanzenschutzes unter weitestgehendem Verzicht auf den Einsatz von Pflanzenschutzmitteln, 7*. das pflegliche Vorgehen bei Maßnahmen der Pflege, Nutzung und Verjüngung sowie beim Transport,** 8. die Anwendung angepasster bestands- und bodenschonender Arbeitsverfahren im Forstbetrieb,*
*

usw usw....  
*
Voll lächerlich irgendwie, dass der Förster da die Polizei mit in den Wald schleppt wegen einem Radfahrerlein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Das trägt jetzt natürlich unbedingt zur Deeskalation der Situation bei, zu versuchen, den Forst vor den Kadi zu schleifen.

Typisch deutsche Vorgehensweise halt, alles gesetzlich zu regeln und sich gegenseitig anzuzeigen.

Klar ist das lächerlich, was der Forst da betreibt, aber sowohl der Forst als auch die Polizei haben wohl besseres zu tun, als am Wochenende im Wald abzuhängen.

Insofern hoffe ich darauf, dass das eine temporäre Welle ist, die der Forst da mal wieder schiebt.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich ziehe nicht im Nachhinein über vermeintlich Schuldige her. Ich habe die in diesem Fall gewählte Strategie von Anfang an für falsch gehalten. Es war sonnenklar, dass der Schuss eher früher als später nach hinten los gehen würde.
> 
> Mit diesen Aktionen haben die Biker angefangen sich selbst ihre Ghettos im Taunus zu bauen, egal ob die nun schon befahrbar oder gerade noch/wieder gesperrt sind.



Rein meinem persönlichen Interesse schuldig nachgefragt: was wäre in Deinen Augen der richtige Weg gewesen?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Juni 2015)

...wer hat denn angefangen mit dem Mist?  Ich glaube nicht, dass der Forst Besseres zu tun hat, sonst würde er Besseres machen. Es zwingt ihn ja keiner. 

Dem Förster geht glaub ich eher einer ...also er freut sich über jeden Biker, den er "fängt"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Naja ob Förster und Polizei wirklich langfristig Bock darauf haben, regelmäßig von Freitags bis Sonntags im Taunus abzuhängen, würde ich doch mal leicht bezweifeln.

Zwischendurch gibt es dann zumindest doch mal wieder einen G8-, 'tschuldigung G7-Gipfel, oder ähnliches zu dem die Herren & Damen mit den Autos in Blau/Weiss dann lieber gehen.

"... wer hat denn angefangen mit dem Mist?" passt haargenau zu dem, was ich vorher geschrieben hatte.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich ist es leidig darüber zu diskutieren, die ollen verbitterten Forstler sind doch eh alle am Aussterben, die sind aus einer anderen Zeit übrig geblieben, in ein paar jahren sind wir sie alle los    (gibts eigentlich den tillmann noch?)

Ja lieber Forstler lest es nochmal genau, *in ein paar jahren gibts euch alten Säcke nicht mehr!*. Und die, die es noch gibt, die will keiner mehr haben, ihr werdet es schon sehen! Dann könnt ihr euch an den Trail stellen und schauen wie wir unseren Spaß haben und noch mehr verbittert sein. Sogar in Östereich hat sich diesbezüglich was getan und es stehen nicht die MTB'ler am Pranger


----------



## lucie (30. Juni 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht doch zu längeren Touren in großer Zahl einladen? Präsenz zeigen wäre sicher nicht das schlechteste...



Critical Mass im Taunus - wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja lieber Forstler lest es nochmal genau, *in ein paar jahren gibts euch alten Säcke nicht mehr!*. Und die, die es noch gibt, die will keiner mehr haben, ihr werdet es schon sehen! Dann könnt ihr euch an den Trail stellen und schauen wie wir unseren Spaß haben und noch mehr verbittert sein.



Naja in in ein paar Jahren stehen die mit dem Rolator am Wegesrand und lauern darauf, dass wir im AOK-Chopper den Berg runter kommen.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sogar in Östereich hat sich diesbezüglich was getan und es stehen nicht die MTB'ler am Pranger



Die Össis haben halt erkannt, dass sie nicht mehr nur auf den Wintersport bauen können und die MTB-ler eine Alternative darstellen. Wirtschaftliche Belange können so was ganz schnell richten.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2015)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Össis haben halt erkannt, dass sie nicht mehr nur auf den Wintersport bauen können und die MTB-ler eine Alternative darstellen. Wirtschaftliche Belange können so was ganz schnell richten.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, die sind ganz eindeutig von UPMOVE dazu gezwungen geworden!

http://www.upmove.eu/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (30. Juni 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Critical Mass im Taunus - wäre mein Vorschlag.



Das mein ich. Habs bei euch Mädels gelesen und musste es googlen, weil mir nur das neudeutsche Wort flashmop bekannt war.


----------



## robbi_n (30. Juni 2015)

Den Forst anzeigen wird denke ich nichts bringen. Soweit mir bekannt ist weder der Pächter noch der Förster für die Arbeiten im Wald zuständig, zumindest nicht für diese grösseren Reinigungseinsätze wie alle paar Jahre. Ich kenne es so das dies über offizielle Ausschreibungen läuft und an den günstigsten vergeben wird, dies führt dazu das denen der Wald natürlich völlig egal ist. Hier müsste man sich mal schlauer machen und dann könnte man sich beim zuständigen Auftraggeber beschweren.

Aber wie es genau läuft müsste ich auch erst erfragen.


Ich denke auch das das Problem eher stark zunimmt, die Bikes werden immer Trailtauglicher und die E-Bikes die es irgendwann jedem ermöglichen diese Wege zu nutzen werden immer mehr.

Jeder der vor 20 Jahren schon auf dem rad sass darf sich glücklich schätzen diese sorgenfreie Zeit erlebt zu haben.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Juni 2015)

robbi_n schrieb:


> ...
> Jeder der vor 20 Jahren schon auf dem rad sass darf sich glücklich schätzen diese sorgenfreie Zeit erlebt zu haben.


Toll, ich finde wir sollten uns mit dem fiesen Forst verbünden und gemeinsam gegen diese e-Bike-Fahrer vorgehen. Die zerstören in ihrer Anzahl und aufgrund des sehr hohen Gewichts unsere illegalen trails.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz, die sind ganz eindeutig von UPMOVE dazu gezwungen geworden!
> 
> http://www.upmove.eu/



Hat sich denn da überhaupt schon was bewegt? Wenn man die Seite überfliegt, gewinnt man den Eindruck, da sei noch nichts passiert.


----------



## Ghostriders (30. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich diese scheiße hier lese wird mir 
schlecht! 
Super Idee, wenn du mich anzeigst zeige ich dich auch an . Wird bestimmt den Streit schnell schlichten. 
Solange nicht alle Radfahrer an einem Strang ziehen, hat der Forst gewonnen. Also was soll das jetzt zusagen die anderen vom offiziellen bauen sich schuld . 
Bei der jetzigen Gesetzeslage,wenn auch schwammig ist leider der Forst in Vorteil. Also sollten wir über eine Lösung nachdenken die für beide Seiten vertretbar ist. 
Bitte erstmal nachdenken dann schreiben!


----------



## Nugman (30. Juni 2015)

Dann sind wir aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Nugman schrieb:


> Dann sind wir aber mal gespannt.



Yepp!


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juni 2015)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Bei der jetzigen Gesetzeslage,wenn auch schwammig ist leider der Forst in Vorteil. ...



Nein. Die Formulierung im Gesetz ist eindeutig und beispielhaft im Vergleich zu den Waldgesetzen anderer Bundesländer.



Ghostriders schrieb:


> Also sollten wir über eine Lösung nachdenken die für beide Seiten vertretbar ist.



Die ist doch gefunden: Praktisch alle Wege (die nicht explizit gesperrt sind) dürfen mit dem Rad befahren werden; oder gibt es tatsächlich in Hessen eine nennenswerte Anzahl von Wegen, auf denen bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme kein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist? Das können ja praktisch nur seilversichterte Wege mit Absturzgefahr sein...

Und für diejenigen, die spezielle Strecken brauchen, können bedarfsgerechte Angebote geschaffen werden. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Hhmm - Ich glaube der Forst im Taunus sieht das gerade etwas anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (30. Juni 2015)

Sieht er auch. Der Forst ist aber weder der Gesetzgeber noch sprechen sie recht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Versucht  aber derzeit dem gemeinen Biker erstmal jede Menge Ungemach zu bereiten, oder?


----------



## h.jay (30. Juni 2015)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Rein meinem persönlichen Interesse schuldig nachgefragt: was wäre in Deinen Augen der richtige Weg gewesen?


Da wird nix kommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2015)

Korrekt.

Nur weil ich eine Maßnahme von Anfang an für falsch gehalten habe, fühle ich mich nicht verpflichtet eine andere Maßnahme vorzuschlagen. Nix tun und den Ball flach halten, ist manchmal halt die bessere Alternative.

Ich wollte keinen Flow-Trail und ich wollte keinen Bike-Park. Ich war zufrieden, so wie es war. Wie gesagt musste die Einrichtung dezidierter Trails in einem so umstrittenen Revier wie dem Taunus auf Grund der divergierenden Interessen der Beteiligten einfach wieder zu einseitigen Begehrlichkeiten bzgl. der generellen Einschränkung des Bikens führen.

Ich hab' auch keinen Bock darauf, mich jetzt mit Forst und Polizei anzulegen mit dem guten Ratschlag, dass ich ja im Recht sei. Zum Glück fröne ich zur Zeit anderen Hobbies und bin eher sehr selten im Taunus unterwegs. Ich hoffe darauf, dass sich der Sturm gelegt hat, sobald ich wieder öfter im Taunus unterwegs bin.

Hoffentlich hat Lugxx recht und und Hardcore Forstfraktion stirbt bald aus.

P.S: Ich war in den vergangenen Jahren sehr oft und sehr viel auf nahezu allen Trail im Hochtaunus unterwegs und hatte nie Probleme mit dem Forst!


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Juni 2015)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ein Förster kann dich anhalten und nach Personalien fragen, man ist ihm aber nicht zur Auskunft verpflichtet. Man muss auch nicht anhalten, wozu auch.



Der Förster ist, im Gegensatz zum Jäger, eine Amtsperson. I.d.R. räumen die Ländern den Förstern hoheitliche Befugnisse ein. Dazu gehört auch die Aufnahme von Personalien. Er kann diese auch mit geeigneten Methoden durchsetzen. Eine Verweigerung oder Falschangabe stellt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar.
http://www.globusline.de/Downloads/jaeger.pdf


----------



## IG-Taunus (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach den Forstaktionen vom Wochenende und den vielen Kommentaren vor allem hier im Forum möchten wir gerne ein paar Dinge näher erklären und klarstellen:

- Es gibt noch keinen offiziellen Flowtrail, man sollte also keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Flowtrail und den Aktionen vom Wochenende herstellen. Vorwürfe an die Kollegen von WOFFM wegen der DH sind auch nicht angebracht.
- Es gibt keine Absprachen mit dem Forst über Kontrollen, auch nicht über irgendwelche Wegesperrungen
- Unsere Forderung ist nach wie vor die, daß Wege, die momentan legal befahren werden dürfen auch in Zukunft legal befahrbar sein müssen. Das haben wir auch immer wieder so kommuniziert. Wir setzen auf Besucherlenkung durch attraktive Angebote, aber nicht auf Verbote. Das gehört zum Flowtrailkonzept dazu. Wir werden uns dafür einsetzen, daß legale Wege auch in Zukunft legal bleiben
- Wir werden allerdings nicht das Anlegen und Befahren illegaler Trails unterstützen

Bedenkt bei den Diskussionen über die derzeitige Gesetzeslage bitte auch die Alternative, die 2012 als Gesetzesentwurf vorlag. Demnach wären nämlich nur noch solche Wege legal mit dem Bike befahrbar gewesen, die mit nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahrbar sind. Die jetzige Regelung konnte unter anderen deshalb erreicht werden, weil es begleitend zum Gesetzgebungsverfahren bereits Gespräche am runden Tisch gab, bei denen die Schaffung legaler, dedizierter Bikestrecken vereinbart wurde.

Da es wohl einige Unsicherheit darüber gibt, was befahren werden darf und was nicht, schaut Euch doch bitte mal das Waldgesetz selber an. Hier findet Ihr Details dazu und unter „Kurzkommentierung“ auch noch einige Erläuterungen:  

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/313-die-rechtslage-in-hessen



Viele Grüße,

Marko, Stefan, Chris, Sebastian
DIMB IG Taunus und Gravity Pilots


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plural-Grip (30. Juni 2015)

So was! Dachte die neue DH-Strecke und der geplante Flowtrail seien additive Angebote für uns Biker, um das vielfältige legale und illegale Streckenangebot im Taunus bedarfsgerecht abzurunden!?
Und jetzt wird da plötzlich auf Trails kontrolliert, die z.T. von uns Bikern spaßeshalber angelegt wurden und sich kreuz und quer durch den Wald ziehen. Was denken sich die Förster bloß, wenn Sie einfach ihrem Job nachgehen und die aktuelle Gesetzeslage in den Wäldern durchsetzen, für die sie von Berufs wegen verantwortlich sind und wofür sie vom jeweiligen Waldbesitzer auch entlohnt werden.
Die machen wir fertig! Die kommen uns nicht mehr in unsern Wald!
Leute wacht auf!!!
Trails fahren ist wie Tittengrabschen. Wenn es erlaubt ist, haben alle Spaß dran. Wenn nicht, gibt es auf die Ohren!
Die paar Tausend Euro, die wir für unsere geilen Hobel hingeblättert haben sind leider kein All Inc Paket. Nein, wir haben den Wald nicht mitgekauft! Der gehört jemand anderem, der dort zumeist wirtschaftliche Interessen verfolgt. So wie ihr auch, wenn ihr morgens auf Schicht geht. Der möchte da möglichst effizient Holz rausholen, damit ihr bei Ikea günstig wegkommt und für ihn auch noch ein paar Groschen übrigbleiben. Kein Mensch bekommt das Holz kostendeckend verkauft, wenn er es mit Gäulen aus dem Wald zieht. Das sind Profis und die wissen wie's läuft. Also lasst das Harvester-BlaBla.
Es tut mir leid für diejenigen, die jetzt (stellvertretend für viele andere) mit Bußgeldverfahren belastet werden.
Wichtig ist in der aktuellen Situation, dass jeder Betroffene hinterfragt, ob der ihm zur Last gelegte Trail tatsächlich illegal ist oder nicht. Erstmal checken, ob der Trail in o.g. Karte verzeichnet ist oder nicht. Ist hier jemand der Meinung, die "alte" DH Strecke und alles drumherum sei ein legaler Trail? Man muss kein Klugscheißer sein, wenn man bereits geahnt hat, dass kurz nach Eröffnung der neuen, legalen DH-Strecke dort kontrolliert wird. Das es hier Leute gibt, die sich quasi eine Kontrolle dort verbitten, da die neue DH ja wegen Vandalismus derzeit nicht befahrbar ist, macht mich fassungslos.
Mir geht es hier nicht darum, Förster und Waldbesitzer grundsätzlich in Schutz zu nehmen. Ich bedaure selbst, dass jetzt Schluss mit Lustig im Taunus ist! Aber hinterfragt euch bitte mal, ob ihr auf eurem Bock immer im Recht seid. Wenn ihr es nicht seid, akzeptiert es einfach, dass es die Behörden nicht dauerhaft durchgehen lassen. Wer jedoch glaubt im Recht zu sein, sollte dafür eintreten. Gerne auch mit unser aller Unterstützung! ... Damit uns am Ende noch ein paar Trails erhalten bleiben!


----------



## nrgmac (30. Juni 2015)

Plural-Grip schrieb:


> Kein Mensch bekommt das Holz kostendeckend verkauft, wenn er es mit Gäulen aus dem Wald zieht. Das sind Profis und die wissen wie's läuft.



Da unterliegst Du leider einem großen Irrtum, was Dir auch eine gewisse Försterin hier aus der Gegend bestätigen kann. Die Schäden im und am Wald mit den Harvestern sind erheblich und die Betriebskosten dieser Maschinen sind auch nicht ohne. Unterm Strich ist es wie mit dem Bio-Fleisch. Das ausgewachsene Schwein kostet nachher 20 Euro mehr, ist qualitativ hochwertiger und (fast) alle sind glücklich. Leider ist das noch nicht überall in den Köpfen der Betriebswirte angekommen. Wie auch? Da kauft man jahrelang Maschinen für tausende von Euro und plötzlich stellt einer fest, dass vorher alles besser war.....
Was das Bußgeldverfahren angeht, so ist hier nicht eindeutig geklärt, wo die betreffenden Personen unterwegs waren. Sollte es sich dabei um illegal angelegte Wege handeln, dann selber schuld. Wobei auch dann die Zuständigkeit entsprechend §29 Hess. Waldgesetz nicht beim unteren Forstamt liegt, sondern beim RP in Darmstadt. Waren die Kontrollen jedoch, wie vor 2 Seiten angedeutet, auf einem offiziell markierten Wanderweg, dann ist man hier ganz gewaltig übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.


----------



## nrgmac (30. Juni 2015)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> - Es gibt keine Absprachen mit dem Forst über Kontrollen, auch nicht über irgendwelche Wegesperrungen


Mit dem Forst gibt es nahezu gar keine Absprachen. Da wird auch nicht nachgefragt, ob man den Limes bei Baumfällungen einfach mal mit dem Harvester überrollen darf und es dann in der Lokalpresse den MTBlern in die Schuhe schiebt. UNESCO lässt grüßen. 



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Bedenkt bei den Diskussionen über die derzeitige Gesetzeslage bitte auch die Alternative, die 2012 als Gesetzesentwurf vorlag. Demnach wären nämlich nur noch solche Wege legal mit dem Bike befahrbar gewesen, die mit nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahrbar sind. Die jetzige Regelung konnte unter anderen deshalb erreicht werden, weil es begleitend zum Gesetzgebungsverfahren bereits Gespräche am runden Tisch gab, bei denen die Schaffung legaler, dedizierter Bikestrecken vereinbart wurde.
> 
> Da es wohl einige Unsicherheit darüber gibt, was befahren werden darf und was nicht, schaut Euch doch bitte mal das Waldgesetz selber an. Hier findet Ihr Details dazu und unter „Kurzkommentierung“ auch noch einige Erläuterungen:
> 
> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/313-die-rechtslage-in-hessen



Sollen wir jetzt aufgrund der damaligen Ideen von Frau Puttrich jetzt zu allem Ja und Amen sagen? Das Gesetz ist für ALLE da und sollte auch entsprechend akzeptiert werden. Immer nur auf gewisse Nutzergruppen zu deuten ist nicht im Sinn der Angelegenheit.
Wo wir gerade bei der derzeitigen Gesetzeslage sind, so ist diese auch mehr als schwammig (siehe den o. g. Link). Da steht, dass man alles begehen bzw. befahren kann, was naturfest ist und vom Waldbesitzer genehmigt wurde. Die Rückergassen muss er eigentlich ja auch genehmigen, diese werden dann aber wieder in den Bußgeldvorschriften (und auch nur da) ausgenommen. Was jetzt noch ein Weg oder eben ein Nichtweg ist, ist für den Waldnutzer nicht mehr zu erkennen, zumal es in der Vergangenheit schon öfter mal Probleme mit der Auslegung bei einigen Beteiligten gab. Das Kurzkommentar ist nur ein Auszug aus dem derzeitigen Hessischen Waldgesetz und dient weder zur Erläuterung noch zur "Erleuchtung" des Lesenden.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Juni 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei der derzeitigen Gesetzeslage sind, so ist diese auch mehr als schwammig (siehe den o. g. Link). Da steht, dass man alles begehen bzw. befahren kann, was naturfest ist und vom Waldbesitzer genehmigt wurde. Die Rückergassen muss er eigentlich ja auch genehmigen, diese werden dann aber wieder in den Bußgeldvorschriften (und auch nur da) ausgenommen. Was jetzt noch ein Weg oder eben ein Nichtweg ist, ist für den Waldnutzer nicht mehr zu erkennen, zumal es in der Vergangenheit schon öfter mal Probleme mit der Auslegung bei einigen Beteiligten gab.



Ich habe zwar schonmal darauf hingewiesen. Unter der Rechtssprechung in NRW gibt es ein Urteil zu "festen Wegen".
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen

Das Gesetz in Hessen ist noch sehr neu. Deshalb finden wir noch keine Urteile was ein "naturfester Weg" ist. Die Passage mit der "Genehmigung durch den Waldeigentümer" ist auch interpretierbar. Denn woran kann man im Wald diese Genehmigung als Erholungssuchender denn erkennen?

Gesetze sind oft schwammig und interpretierbar formuliert und konkretisieren sich dann durch die Rechtssprechung. Eine eindeutige Formulierung "dürfen ausnahmslos alles was nach Weg aussieht befahren" wäre aber sicher politisch nicht durchsetzbar gewesen. Der Hessen Forst hat es jetzt sehr zu seinen Gunsten ausgelegt und für die Leute die einen Bussgeldbescheid bekommen haben ist das sehr ärgerlich dass an ihnen ein Exempel statuiert werden soll. Auf der anderen Seite kann sich der Forst in seiner Auslegung auch nicht sicher sein und ein gegenteiliges Urteil würde seine Position untergraben. Mglw. wird man das Verfahren lieber einstellen als eine schlechtes Urteil zu kassieren.

Nun wissen wir leider noch nicht wo genau die Leute unterwegs waren. Aber der Rat an die betroffenen Personen ist möglichst viele Fakten zu sichern. Das wären z.B. Bilder vom Zustand des Weges, vom Einstieg des Weges, eventuelle Beschilderung, von der Witterung, wo sie tatsächlich gefahren oder gelaufen sind, was der Förster wirklich gesagt und gesehen hat, was man selbst gesagt hat, möglichen Zeugen usw.

Wenn der Bußgeldbescheid eintrifft sollte man sich den Vorwurf genau durchlesen und überlegen ob man einen Widerspruch einlegt. Die Fristen sind meist relativ kurz, so dass man sich auf die kommende Entscheidung vorbereiten sollte. Das wird natürlich auch davon abhängen wie hoch das Bußgeld ausfällt und ob man z.B. rechtsschutzversichert ist.

In jedem Fall sollte man gegenüber den Behörden, und hier im Forum, vorsichtig sein welche Aussagen man macht. Schweigen ist oft besser als rechtfertigen.  Spätestens wenn es vor Gericht kommt wird man ehe über einen Anwalt nachdenken müssen der sich in so was auskennt und weiss wie man Widersprüche formuliert.


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Juli 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Waren die Kontrollen jedoch, wie vor 2 Seiten angedeutet, auf einem offiziell markierten Wanderweg, dann ist man hier ganz gewaltig übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.



Dann ist es aber sehr wichtig Einspruch zu erheben, weil im Falle eines Falles ein für uns alle eher ungünstiger Präzedenzfall eintritt. Der dann lautet: Forst kann auf gut dünken abkassieren. Was anderes ist es dann nämlich nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Juli 2015)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber sehr wichtig Einspruch zu erheben, weil im Falle eines Falles ein für uns alle eher ungünstiger Präzedenzfall eintritt. Der dann lautet: Forst kann auf gut dünken abkassieren. Was anderes ist es dann nämlich nicht.


Der Forst würde sich vielleicht in seiner Interpretation ermutigt fühlen. Ein Präzendezfall würde aber nicht eintreten.

Der Präzedenzfall tritt erst ein wenn der erste Widerspruch einlegt wird und dieser bis zu einem Urteil vor Gericht kommt.

Deshalb könnte ich mir gut vorstellen dass schon bei einem gut begründeten Widerspruch der Forst kein Interesse hat die Sache weiter zu verfolgen um keinen Präzedenzfall vor Gericht zu schaffen und deshalb den Bussgeldbescheid fallen läst.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2015)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> - Es gibt noch keinen offiziellen Flowtrail, man sollte also keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Flowtrail und den Aktionen vom Wochenende herstellen. Vorwürfe an die Kollegen von WOFFM wegen der DH sind auch nicht angebracht.



- Es gibt keine Absprachen mit dem Forst über Kontrollen, auch nicht über irgendwelche Wegesperrungen


- Unsere Forderung ist nach wie vor die, daß Wege, die momentan legal befahren werden dürfen auch in Zukunft legal befahrbar sein müssen. Das haben wir auch immer wieder so kommuniziert. Wir setzen auf Besucherlenkung durch attraktive Angebote, aber nicht auf Verbote. Das gehört zum Flowtrailkonzept dazu. Wir werden uns dafür einsetzen, daß legale Wege auch in Zukunft legal bleiben


- Wir werden allerdings nicht das Anlegen und Befahren illegaler Trails unterstützen

Bedenkt bei den Diskussionen über die derzeitige Gesetzeslage bitte auch die Alternative, die 2012 als Gesetzesentwurf vorlag. Demnach wären nämlich nur noch solche Wege legal mit dem Bike befahrbar gewesen, die mit nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahrbar sind. Die jetzige Regelung konnte unter anderen deshalb erreicht werden, weil es begleitend zum Gesetzgebungsverfahren bereits Gespräche am runden Tisch gab, bei denen die Schaffung legaler, dedizierter Bikestrecken vereinbart wurde.

Da es wohl einige Unsicherheit darüber gibt, was befahren werden darf und was nicht, schaut Euch doch bitte mal das Waldgesetz selber an. Hier findet Ihr Details dazu und unter „Kurzkommentierung“ auch noch einige Erläuterungen:

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/313-die-rechtslage-in-hessen



Viele Grüße,

Marko, Stefan, Chris, Sebastian
DIMB IG Taunus und Gravity Pilots[/QUOTE]


IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach den Forstaktionen vom Wochenende und den vielen Kommentaren vor allem hier im Forum möchten wir gerne ein paar Dinge näher erklären und klarstellen:
> 
> ...




Bei der DIMB scheint sich nix geändert zu haben!

- keiner hat Woffm beschuldigt, und natürlich gibts da einen Zusammenhang zwischen den Kontrollen und dem Flowtrail bzw der DH

- wenn es Absprachen zwischen Forst und DIMB geben würde wär das ja noch schöner!

- Eure Forderungen ist also das alles so bleibt wie es ist, bloß nicht anecken!

- Ihr sollt ja auch gar nicht das anlegen illegaler Trails unterstützen, ihr sollt die MTBler ( nicht nur die CCler!) im Taunus unterstützen

und zum letzten Absatz...ja ihr seid schon toll!


...mit der nicht Anecktechnikk werden wir sicher im Taunus nicht weiterkommen.


----------



## wintergriller (1. Juli 2015)

Kurze Zwischfrage an die, die am Wochenende auf der DH (nicht Bikepark ) und der Enduro unterwegs waren:
Waren die Strecke da auch schon so massiv zugelegt? Habe mir das mal angeschaut: Der Einstieg oben ist derzeit frei, im Verlauf liegt vor dem Ende des ersten Abschnitts ein Baum quer über dem Trail und alle folgenden Aus- und Einfahrten an den Hauptwegen sind recht profesionell verbaut!
Würde mich interessieren, ob das schon am WE so war, oder ob die Trails da noch fahrbar waren und erst nach den Kontrollen zugemacht wurden.......


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juli 2015)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> - keiner hat Woffm beschuldigt, und natürlich gibts da einen Zusammenhang zwischen den Kontrollen und dem Flowtrail bzw der DH
> 
> - wenn es Absprachen zwischen Forst und DIMB geben würde wär das ja noch schöner!
> 
> ...



@Lugxx: Du hast Deinen Standpunkt, den will ich Dir nicht nehmen, aber was Du sagst ist schlichtweg nicht korrekt. 

Wenn man schreibt, dass die Kontrollen u.a. darauf gründen, dass es nun für Biker eingerichtete Strecken gäbe und die Verantwortlichen für die Einrichtung solcher Strecken Mitschuld an den Kontrollen tragen, dann hört sich das in meinen Augen nach einer Schuldzuweisung an. Auch wenn es anders gemeint war.

Wenn auch nur einer von den sich hier Echauffierenden bei einem der Gespräche mit den Behörden dabei gewesen wäre, gäbe es keinen Vorwurf des „Nicht-Anecken-Wollens". Wenn nicht einige im Verlauf der letzten 3 Jahre so verdammt angeeckt wären, wären jetzt alle Trails zu und wir hätten eine prima Wegebreitenregelung mit Kontrollen auf allen Trails. 

By the way: unserem Verein lag letztes Jahr ein Owi-Bußgeldbescheid auf dem Tisch, weil wir angeblich nicht geeignete Wege gefahren seien. 200,00 € sollte das kosten. Wir haben widersprochen und das Verfahren wurde eingestellt.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2015)

Das lass ich so mal stehen Bernd, aber einer Meinung bin ich nicht mit Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (1. Juli 2015)

Den nicht anecken Vorwurf finde ich auch extrem toll. 
Möchtest du mich gerne beim nächsten Runden Tisch Wald beim Naturpark vertreten und dich mit Herrn Heitmann zoffen? 
Das absurde ist doch, dass keiner von denen die jetzt meckern jemals bei einem der runden Tische oder sonstigen Gesprächen mit Forst, UNB, BUND, SDW und wie sie nicht alle heißen dabei war. 
Ich erwarte ja garkeine Unterstützung, aber einfach mal den Ball flach halten, wenn man schon selbst nix leistet wäre evtl. mal angebracht. 
Wenn wir auf die ganzen Besserwisser gehört hätten die 2012 behauptet haben, man solle einfach nichts tun und nicht mit den Gesetzgeber reden und ja keine Kompromisse eingehen hätten wir jetzt die 2m Regel. 
Soviel zum Thema nicht anecken...


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2015)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> weil wir angeblich nicht geeignete Wege gefahren seien



Auf nicht geeigneten Wegen kann man nicht Radfahren 



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das Gesetz in Hessen ist noch sehr neu. Deshalb finden wir noch keine Urteile was ein "naturfester Weg" ist.



Auch ohne Urteil ist hinreichend klar, was ein naturfester Weg ist: Ein naturbelassener Weg mit festem Untergrund.



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Passage mit der "Genehmigung durch den Waldeigentümer" ist auch interpretierbar. Denn woran kann man im Wald diese Genehmigung als Erholungssuchender denn erkennen?



Der Text lautet "..._die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden...". _
Die Interpretation ist ein juristisches Problem, kein praktisches. Natürlich wird niemand, schon gar nicht ein Ortsfremder, in der Lage sein herauszufinden, ob ein Weg mit Zustimmung des Eigentümers angelegt wurde oder nicht. 

Aber mal ehrlich: Eine illegale DH-Strecke erkennt man doch als Mountainbiker? Und wem an einem Miteinander von Eigentümern und Waldnutzern im Taunus gelegen ist, wird schon aus gesundem Menschenverstand genau diese Strecken meiden.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Juli 2015)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass da am Wochenende weniger passiert ist als man nun meinen könnte wenn man hier mitliest. Ich selbst war leider nicht unterwegs und weiß deshalb nichts was nicht hier geschrieben wurde.
Die Rede ist von dieser illegalen dh Strecke.... Wenn die illegal ist und immer war, dann sollten sich die Leute dran halten die diese regelmäßig befuhren. Andernfalls lässt sich wohl ein Bußgeld auf lange Sicht nicht vermeiden... Ob die genannten Summen angemessen sind ist eine andere Frage.
Eine andere Sache ist nun... Welche Wege/Trails sind legal? Darf ich über den Limes fahren? Der hat ja schon viele Jahrhunderte aufm buckel... Darf ich den Viktoriatempeltrail befahren, denn ich sehr gern mag, wenn ich ihn mal finde? Welche Wege abseits der waldautobahnen sind erlaubt? Meine Auslegung, naiv aber in meinem Sinne.... Ich darf alles befahren was ich als Weg erkenne. Was bewandert wird , darf auch befahren werden... Dann müssten Wanderer auf der sogenannten illegalen downhillstrecke ebenfalls mit hohen Bußgeldern bestraft werden, sofern sie dort erwischt würden.


----------



## Asrael (1. Juli 2015)

Zu Fuß darfst du Kreuz und Quer durch den Wald dappen solang du nicht durch ein Naturschutzgebiet rennst. Dort nur auf Wegen.


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (1. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht sollte man hier im Forum mal Tipps abgeben, welche Trails man lieber nicht befahren sollte? Z.B. die alte illegale DH-Strecke, deren Einstieg ungefähr hier liegt:

https://www.google.de/maps/place/50...7,1131m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=de

Vielleicht wäre es ja auch hilfreich, die Kontrollspots bzw. die gesperrten Strecken zukünftig auch hier zu posten, damit mehr Klarheit entsteht.


----------



## Svenos (1. Juli 2015)

Moin, Moin,
auch wenn ich die ganzen Details im Zusammenhang mit der Legalisierung der Feldberg-Downhill-Strecke nicht kenne, ist die derzeitige Entwicklung am Feldberg - meiner Meinung nach - vorhersehbar gewesen. Die dortigen Förster -das zeigen die Aktionen der Vergangenheit - haben es sich doch offensichtlich zur persönlichen Lebensaufgabe gemacht die Biker zu drangsalieren. Zumundest übersteigt der Amtseifer das normale Maß, das man von den "Waldbeamten" erwarten sollte.
Aus meiner Sicht ist die Genehmigung einer offiziellen Strecke nur ein taktischer Schachzug des Hessenforst, um die jetztige Situation herbeizuführen. Die Herren in grün sind ja nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen und haben gemerkt, dass sie der (aus ihrerer Sicht) illegalen Wegenutzung bzw. dem Streckenbau nicht Herr werden können. Wenn sie einen Trail mit viel Aufwand "sperren", ist er meist innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder freigeräumt. Das weckt mancherorts natürlich die "Staatsraison". Und da spielt es keine Rolle, ob die Biker wirklich ein Problem für die Umwelt oder die Wanderer sind - es geht ums Prinzip!
Leider hat die Politik und der Forst immer noch nicht verstanden, dass die Biker-Szene keine homogene Gruppe ist, die man mit einer Patentlösung "regeln" kann. Die jetzt genehmigten Strecken sind ein Zugeständnis am die organisierte "Fullface-Helm-Fraktion", die nur einen verschwindend geringen Anteil der Biker darstellt. 95% der Biker haben überhaupt keine Lust sich eine Downhillstrecke mit Monster-Sprüngen hinunterzustürzen. Die große Mehrheit will Touren fahren und gelegentlich einen mehr oder weniger anspruchsvollen Trail einstreuen. So gesehen teile ich die Einschätzung, dass die Gesamtheit der Biker letztliche unter den Einzelinteressen der "Fullface-Helm-Fraktion" leiden wird. Das ist zwar nicht beabsichtigt, wird aber faktisch so sein.
Ein ähnliche Entwicklung wie am Feldberg dürfte daher auch in Wiesbaden zu erwarten sein, wenn die Strecke am SK tatsächlich genehmigt werden sollte. Ich wette, dass es auch hier eine Eskalation geben wird. Es werden Knöllchen verteilt werden und selbsternannte Waldsheriffs werden etablierte Wege "sperren". 
Vermutlich wird das Thema erst dann in den Köpfen der Verantwortlichen ankommen, wenn ein Biker durch die zum Teil hinterhältigen Fallen der Waldsheriffs ernsthaft zu Schaden oder zu Tode kommt. Nur zur Erinnerung: Juristisch besteht kein großer Unterschied darin ob ich einen Gulli-Deckel von der Autobahn-Brücke werfe oder ein Drahtseil über einen Trail spanne. Erster Fall löst einen Großeinsatz der Polizei aus. Zweiter Fall (bestenfalls) eine Anzeige, die in den Akten verschwindet. Im Zweifelsfall muss man sich noch anhören, dass man dort ja gar nicht mit dem Rad fahren dürfe.

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren die Hoffnung, dass sich mit dem gefundenen Kompromiss in Hessen das Thema gelöst sei. Das Gegenteil scheint eher der Fall zu sein (zumindest an den Hot-Spots).


----------



## Asrael (1. Juli 2015)

Es hat sich für Tourenfahrer aber doch überhaupt null Komma nichts geändert. Es geht doch genau um die von dir so schön genannte Fullface-Fraktion (ein hoch auf das Schubladendenken und die gegenseitige Diffamierung) 
Die illegale DH und auch alle Trails entlang selbiger sind illegal. Punkt! Um den Wildbau einzudämmen und das Downhillfahren im Taunus zu legalisieren wurde gleich um die Ecke ein Bikepark in wirklich erstaunlich kurzer Zeit aus dem Boden gestampft. Zwar bisher nur eine Strecke, aber eine zweite folgt ja wohl bald. Jetzt ist die Strecke auch vorerst noch kostenlos. 
Da kann es doch keinen wundern, dass der Forst nun auch mal Ergebnisse sehen will und keinen Bock mehr drauf hat, dass täglich ein Haufen Biker quer durch eine Einstands- und direkt über eine Äsungsfläche ballern.

Alle Wanderwege die bisher befahren wurden sind weiterhin befahrbar und nicht gesperrt. Eine Ausnahme mag hier der Reichenbachtrail sein, dieser ist aber definitiv eine Grauzone und man muss hier einfach schauen wie sich das ganze Entwickelt. 

Und ja eine Sperrung des Reichenbachtrails würde mich persönlich sehr treffen.


----------



## Svenos (1. Juli 2015)

Es geht mir nicht um Schubladen. Ich fahre Tourenstrecken und Bike-Park. Ich verstehe also beide Fraktionen, deren Grenzen absolut fließend sind. Aber die jetzige Situation bestätigt meine oben beschriebene These. Wenn schon die Polizei in den Wald beordert wird, um "Ergebnisse" einzufordern, dann spricht das schon Bände. 
Bin auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt. Es geht mir aber jetzt schon auf den Nerv, dass man ständig überlegen muss, ob der Weg auf dem man fährt legal ist oder nicht. Ich sehe da auch ein gewisses Potential für "forstliche" Willkür. Da werden mal schnell ein paar Wege für illegal erklärt und die Biker abkassiert. Ist doch ein schickes Geschäftsmodell. Die Mehrheit der Wege im Taunus dürften rechtliche Grauzone sein, die je nach Auslegung legal oder illegal sein dürften.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juli 2015)

Die Forstämter Königstein und Weilrod zeichnen sich durch besonderen Arbeitseifer aus, das ist richtig. Aber das ist auch überhaupt nichts Neues. Das Problem besteht nämlich nicht nur am Feldberg, auch wenn dieser zur Zeit Gegenstand der Betrachtung ist. Hier bei uns werden genauso Trails gesperrt, Biker angesprochen, bislang noch ohne den Club BlauSilber, aber mit dem gleichen Ziel. Dazu braucht man hier auch keine Begründung alá „ihr habt doch euren Bikepark/Flowtrail/wasauchimmer“. Die Situation hat sich nicht verbessert, verschlimmert aber auch nicht. Seit 2004 köchelt es mal heisser, mal weniger heiss. Ich teile sogar die Ansicht einiger, dass die Einrichtung legaler Strecken die Forsthoheit dazu verleitet, jetzt härter durchgreifen zu wollen. Das rechtfertigt aber nicht das Verhängen von Bußgeldern auf lt. Forstgesetz per Definition geeigneten Wegen. Wird ein Biker dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen, soll er bitte widersprechen. Illegale Trails fährt jeder in jeder Hinsicht auf eigenes Risiko und in eigenem Ermessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2015)

Svenos schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Wege im Taunus dürften *rechtliche Grauzone* sein, die *je nach Auslegung* legal oder illegal sein dürften.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Auch wenn ich mich nicht oft im Taunus war: Die große Mehrheit der Wege in einem derartigen Gebiet dürfte sowohl mindestens naturfest sein als auch bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme einen gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr zulassen und ist damit für Radfahrer erlaubt.


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die amtlichen topographischen Karten zeigen als unterste Wegeklasse in der Legende sogar "Radfahrwege" an. Falls noch nicht vorhanden, besorgt Euch diese Karten und führt sie auf Euren Touren mit. Solltet Ihr auf einem solchen in der amtlichen topographischen Karte verzeichneten Weg unterwegs sein und angehalten werden, so könnt Ihr darauf verweisen, dass dieser Weg von einem als "Radfahrweg" klassifiziert sei und Ihr auf diese "amtliche Klassifizierung" vertraut habt.



Sprichst Du von diesen Karten ?: Bei einem Maßstab von 1:200.000 sind garantiert keine Trails drauf.

http://www.bkg.bund.de/nn_159180/DE...arten__node.html__nnn=true#doc163968bodyText1

Ansonsten bitte ich um einen link welche Karte Du im Details meinst. Danke.


----------



## Asrael (1. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Sprichst Du von diesen Karten ?: Bei einem Maßstab von 1:200.000 sind garantiert keine Trails drauf.
> 
> http://www.bkg.bund.de/nn_159180/DE...arten__node.html__nnn=true#doc163968bodyText1
> 
> Ansonsten bitte ich um einen link welche Karte Du im Details meinst. Danke.



versuchs mal mit denen https://hvbg.hessen.de/irj/HVBG_Internet?cid=955f715d024fa02d2b0f28f080f31f84

edit nun mit richtigem link


----------



## 2 wheel drive (1. Juli 2015)

Solange man nicht weiß, auf welchen Strecken die "Abgefangenen" unterwegs waren, dürfte es relativ schwierig sein diese Diskussion in eine Richtung zu bekommen - oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Asrael (1. Juli 2015)

Wissen wir doch. DH und Reichenbach


----------



## 2 wheel drive (1. Juli 2015)

Sorry, Reichenbach hatte ich überlesen. Dachte der wurde nur als Annahme genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (1. Juli 2015)

Ist der Reichenbach als Wanderweg markiert?


----------



## Asrael (1. Juli 2015)

Nicht mehr. Wurde aber mal als solcher angelegt und entspricht daher eigentlich der Definition eines zu befahrenden Weges. 
Nur weil der Forst die Schilder abmontiert verliert der Weg ja nicht seine Eignung als solcher. 
Der Trail hat aber nebenläufe, die am eigentlichen wanderweg entlang laufen. Diese sind selbstverständlich völlig natürlich entstanden ;P

Wenn Sie mich auf dem Reichenbachtrail aufschreiben würden, würd ich's mal drauf ankommen lassen. 
Allerdings hab ich sowohl eine etwas ältere Topo als auch das Waldgesetz dabei. Würde sicher amüsant.


----------



## DaBot (1. Juli 2015)

Hm ok. Ich glaube fast, dass sonst alle Wege, die ich fahre, in irgendeiner Weise markiert sind oder definitiv als Weg zu bezeichnen sind. Viele Wege können also meiner Meinung nach nicht als Problem gelten. Ich warte mal ab und halte die Augen offen. Leider werden aber ja auch genug markierte Wege mit Holz zugeschmissen, von wem auch immer. Gestern wieder unterhalb des Herzbergs zu Fuß festgestellt, und hier war der Aufwand echt enorm (Baum quer über den Weg und am Rand mit zusätzlichem Holz auf dem Baum "gesichert"). Wer wohl soviel Zeit hat so was zu "bauen" und ausreichend wenig Hirn bzw. ausreichend viel Ärger auf Andere...


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Juli 2015)

Beim BfN (Bundesamt für Naturschutz) gibt es einen Kartendienst.
http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...56?centerY=5565838.559?scale=50000?layers=524

dort kann man die Naturschutzgebiete in der Region sehen und es sind auch viele Wege mit eingezeichnet. Da ich aber nicht aus der Region kommen kann ich nicht beurteilen wie vollständig die Wege in der Karte sind.

(Für den Bereich wo ich wohne und den ich kenne ist die Karte aber sehr vollständig.)

In dem angehängten PDF von *2009* ist u.a. die Rechtslage zum Befahrung der Naturschutzgebiete erklärt. Die Naturschutzgebietsverordnungen kann ich aber momentan nicht online finden.


----------



## Asrael (1. Juli 2015)

Die verlinkte Karte entspricht wohl dem aktuellen Topo des Vermessungsamtes.
Schön zu erkennen der stillgelegte bereich zwischen kleinem Feldberg und Reichenbachtal.


----------



## nrgmac (1. Juli 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> Nicht mehr. Wurde aber mal als solcher angelegt und entspricht daher eigentlich der Definition eines zu befahrenden Weges.


Sind die Schilder alle weg? Habe das vom März noch so in Erinnerung, dass der obere Teil bis zum Tillmannsweg noch markiert ist.


----------



## Asrael (1. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte die sind alle fort, kann mich aber auch irren. Auf jeden Fall ist der dritte Abschnitt raus und nicht beschildert. Siehe Topo


----------



## Svenos (1. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Auch wenn ich mich nicht oft im Taunus war: Die große Mehrheit der Wege in einem derartigen Gebiet dürfte sowohl mindestens naturfest sein als auch bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme einen gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr zulassen und ist damit für Radfahrer erlaubt.



Die letzten 10 Beiträge dürften zeigen wie groß der Interpretationsspielraum bei der Wegebeurteilung ist, schon bei uns Bikern. Eine objektive und sachliche Beurteilung von Seiten des Hessenforst ist da eher unwahrscheinlich. Da braucht nur ein Jagdpächter zu jammern, dass ihm das Wild nicht mehr vor die Flinte läuft (warum auch immer) und schon werden mal im Umkreis die Wege zur Tabu-Zone erklärt. Die Stöckchenlegerei ist letztlich nix anderes als eine private Auslegung des Betretungsrechts. Im Taunus kenne ich zahllose Beispiele, wo zufällig mal ein dicker Baum quer über einen offiziellen Weg fällt und nicht mehr vom Forst beseitigt wird. Nach 2-3 Jahren ist dieser Weg dann so zugewachsen, dass er faktisch nicht mehr existiert. Hier dürfte es spannende Diskussionen mit den Ordnungshütern geben. Zählt bei der Beurteilung eines Weges der Sollzustand (Karte) oder der Istzustand (Realität). Alleine das zeigt schon den Schwachsinn der Wegebreitendebatte.
Ich persönlich verhalte mich immer rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Fußgängern und habe fast nie Probleme. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln und manchen Zeitgenossen kann man es nie Recht machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2015)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ich persönlich verhalte mich immer rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Fußgängern und habe fast nie Probleme.



Ist bei mir genauso, ich hatte auch keine Probleme,
außer einmal, da hat der Forst versucht uns zu Fuß zu kriegen


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Juli 2015)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ich persönlich verhalte mich immer rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Fußgängern und habe fast nie Probleme.



Ich unterstelle einmal dass die Bussgeldempfänger auch immer rücksichtsvoll fahren. Trotzdem hat es sie erwischt.

Es gab hier ja Stimmen das früher alles einfacher war, dass man eine Interessenvertretung nicht brauche. Dass diese sogar gegen die Biker handelt.
Oder dass der Forst blöd ist und man einfach abhaut wenn die einem doof kommen. Das funktioniert genau in dem einen Moment, den Ärger danach löffeln andere aus.

Leute wacht mal auf. Ohne die DIMB, den DAV, den ADFC und die unzähligen Radvereine und Radabteilungen hätten wir schon längst Deutschlandweit eine rigide Regelung. Forstwege und ein paar spezielle Strecken wären noch zum Befahren frei. Der Rest gesperrt.

Jedes Wald- oder Naturschutzgesetz dass neu gefasst wird enthält eine restiktivere Regelung als zuvor und die Verbände legen ihren Widerspruch ein. Manchmal werden wir gehört, oft nicht.

Jäger, Waldbesitzer, Forst, Wanderer, Naturschützer usw. sind seit Jahren in Verbänden organisiert und zahlen z.T. ordentliche Mitgliedsbeiträge damit ihr Interesse im Wald berücksichtigt wird.

Und wir? Wir kaufen uns ein Fahrrad und denken wir dürfen überall fahren. Irgend jemand wird das schon erlaubt haben. Ist doch ganz normal. Der Wald ist für Alle da. Er gehört Niemand und der Regen giest die Bäume. Und Wege legen wir uns einfach selbst an.

Unser Sport boomt. Immer mehr Leute auf Bikes, immer schnellere Bikes, immer schwierigere Wege. Glaubt jemand ernsthaft die Lage ist noch mit 1990 zu vergleichen als nur ein paar Verrückte auf ungefederten Stahlrahmen und Cantileverbremsen im Wald unterwegs waren. Das es reicht mit einem freundlichen Hallo alle Probleme vom Tisch zu wischen?

Man kann zu den oben genannten Radverbänden stehen wie man will. Aber dass etwa 90% der Mountainbiker in keinem Verein organisiert sind bedeutet dass wir nirgends eine Stimme haben. Denn die erste Frage an einen Funktionär ist: "Wieviele Leute vertrittst du?"

Die oben genannten Verbände machen sicher auch Fehler. Aber läuft in eurem Job, in eurem Alltag immer alles fehlerfrei? Wenn man hinter die Kulissen schaut dann sind da verdammt viele Einzelkämpfer mit Herzblut und Ehrenamt die für euch kämpfen. Und  jeden der schonmal einen Tag Urlaub geopfert hat weil er an irgendeiner Sitzung unter der Woche teilnehmen musste, den schmerzt es wenn von den Leuten, die er vertritt, nur Kritik kommt.

Leute, sucht euch einen der oben genannten Vereine aus und tretet ein. Nehmt den der euch am Meisten zusagt, es gibt ja Auswahl. Egal ob ein Bundesverband, ein Landesverein oder ein lokaler Verein. Aber organisiert euch, nur so haben wir Gewicht.

Seht den geringen Mitgliedsbeitrag als eine Spende an die Leute die dafür sorgen dass ihr noch weiterhin vor eurer Haustüre Biken könnt. Im Vergleich was ihr sonst für den Sport ausgebt sind die Beträge einfach nur vernachläsigbar klein. Und wer möchte kann sich auch gerne weiter einbringen. Hilfe ist immer willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (1. Juli 2015)

Svenos schrieb:


> Die letzten 10 Beiträge dürften zeigen wie groß der Interpretationsspielraum bei der Wegebeurteilung ist, ...


Bei illegal angelegten Wegen ist der Interpretationsspielraum exakt null. Wenn man einen Trail befährt, den es früher noch nicht gab, dann ist man illegal unterwegs, irgendwelche "'Interpretationen" über Wegebeschaffenheit etc. kann man sich da sparen. Mich wundert die Eskalation nicht, ich hab sowas eher schon kommen sehen. Ich hab da oben noch nie so viele neue Trails in so kurzer Zeit gefunden wie dieses Jahr. Es ist einfach eine Tatsache, dass dort in erheblichem Masse (und eben nicht nur durch ein paar schwarze Schafe) auf Wegen gefahren wird, wo eigentlich keine sein dürften und ich schliesse mich dabei auch ausdrücklich mit ein. Das Problem ist also von uns Bikern hausgemacht und ich finde es reichlich frech, dem Forst zu unterstellen, er wolle uns "drangsalieren". Immerhin ist der Reichenbachtrail (wenn auch nicht in allen Teilen, eine exakte Angabe des Kontrollpunktes wäre daher hilfreich) ein lange existierender Wanderweg, der nicht von uns Bikern angelegt wurde. Ich sehe für die Betroffenen, die dort ein Ticket erhalten haben, daher durchaus Chancen, per Widerspruch wieder aus der Nummer heraus zu kommen. Möglicherweise lohnt es sich sogar für die Leute, die auf der DH (definitiv illegal) erwischt wurden, per Widerspruch wenigstens die Höhe der Strafe abmildern zu können. Das sind aber alles juristische Sachen, mit denen ich mich als Nichtjurist natürlich nicht auskenne. Von daher wäre es für die Betroffenen wohl am hilfreichsten, wenn wir aus Juristenhand eine Vorlage für einen korrekten Widerspruch bekommen könnten, den sich dann alle zu guttenbergen und ausdrucken könnten. Alternativ können wir natürlich auch weiter über die bösen Förster schimpfen (und natürlich über die noch böseren Harvester), hilft den Leuten bestimmt Mords weiter, die jetzt 400€ zahlen sollen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juli 2015)

Top! Amen  ^^


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (1. Juli 2015)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischfrage an die, die am Wochenende auf der DH (nicht Bikepark ) und der Enduro unterwegs waren:
> Waren die Strecke da auch schon so massiv zugelegt? Habe mir das mal angeschaut: Der Einstieg oben ist derzeit frei, im Verlauf liegt vor dem Ende des ersten Abschnitts ein Baum quer über dem Trail und alle folgenden Aus- und Einfahrten an den Hauptwegen sind recht profesionell verbaut!
> Würde mich interessieren, ob das schon am WE so war, oder ob die Trails da noch fahrbar waren und erst nach den Kontrollen zugemacht wurden.......




nein, die trails (bzw. die Ein und Ausfahrten) waren am Sonntag noch nicht zugelegt.


----------



## HelmutK (1. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Sprichst Du von diesen Karten ?: Bei einem Maßstab von 1:200.000 sind garantiert keine Trails drauf.
> 
> http://www.bkg.bund.de/nn_159180/DE...arten__node.html__nnn=true#doc163968bodyText1
> 
> Ansonsten bitte ich um einen link welche Karte Du im Details meinst. Danke.



Nein, ich meine die amtlichen topographischen Karten 1:25.000 - im Anhang findest Du die Legende dazu und solltest dort auch die als gestrichelte Linie bezeichneten Wege mit der Bezeichnung "Radfahrweg" finden. Das sind in der Regel Singletrails


----------



## Svenos (2. Juli 2015)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Bei illegal angelegten Wegen ist der Interpretationsspielraum exakt null. Wenn man einen Trail befährt, den es früher noch nicht gab, dann ist man illegal unterwegs, irgendwelche "'Interpretationen" über Wegebeschaffenheit etc. kann man sich da sparen.



Das ist schon klar. Aber die Diskussionen finden ja i.d.R. auf regulären Wegen statt.


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine die amtlichen topographischen Karten 1:25.000 - im Anhang findest Du die Legende dazu und solltest dort auch die als gestrichelte Linie bezeichneten Wege mit der Bezeichnung "Radfahrweg" finden. Das sind in der Regel Singletrails




Damit wären sehr sehr viele single trails legal, das wird der Förster nie glauben  ich glaub ich kauf mir mal so ne Karte


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Juli 2015)

Wo bekommt man die? Wir sollten die laminiert verteilen oder im Wald an markanten Plätzen hinterlegen


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die? Wir sollten die laminiert verteilen oder im Wald an markanten Plätzen hinterlegen



kann man kaufen, steht doch im link, kostet 9,50


----------



## HelmutK (2. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> kann man kaufen, steht doch im link, kostet 9,50



Ist doch ein lohnendes Investment für eine Information von höchster Stelle, früher Landesvermessungsamt und heute Hessische Verwaltung für Bodenmanagement und Geoinformation genannt. Solch eine ehrwürdige Stelle wird ja wohl kaum Falschinformationen verbreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (3. Juli 2015)

Wenn hier vom Link zur Karte gesprochen wird - vermute ich male - meinte man diesen *Link*
unter dem man die Freizeitkarten findet. 

Tipp:
Die Erstauflage von 2007 umfasst noch Wanderwege, die in der neuen Auflage auf breiten Forststrassen verlaufen. Bei E-Bay und anderen Foren gibt es die Karte vielleicht noch als "gebraucht" zu kaufen.


----------



## filiale (3. Juli 2015)

Korrekt.Das sind die Karten.


----------



## slowbeat (5. Juli 2015)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Die Erstauflage von 2007 umfasst noch Wanderwege, die in der neuen Auflage auf breiten Forststrassen verlaufen. Bei E-Bay und anderen Foren gibt es die Karte vielleicht noch als "gebraucht" zu kaufen.


Eine uralte und überholte Karte ist aber keine vernünftige Argumentationsgrundlage, wenn es drum geht, ob ein Bussgeld gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht. Warum nicht gleich Karten aus Kaisers Zeit verwenden?

So ein Tip von nem DIMB-Mitglied, das ist echt peinlich, oder?


----------



## sipaq (6. Juli 2015)

Warum? Das Gesetz sagt ganz klar:

_Radfahren [...] ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung *angelegt wurden* und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist._​
Das gilt ganz klar für historische Wanderwege, auch wenn diese heute nicht mehr entsprechend ausgeschildert sind. Die im Gesetz verwendete Vergangenheitsform ist hier entscheidend.


----------



## BigTobi (6. Juli 2015)

War heute joggend rund um den Feldi unterwegs.
Da musste ich feststellen das alle Wege Richtung Aplauskurve mit Bäumen usw unpassierbar gemacht wurden.
Kann mir einer sagen wann das passiert ist?
Nach der Action vom letzten Wochenende war das ja schon irgendwie klar.


----------



## slowbeat (6. Juli 2015)

sipaq schrieb:


> Warum? Das Gesetz sagt ganz klar:
> 
> _Radfahren [...] ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung *angelegt wurden* und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist._​
> Das gilt ganz klar für historische Wanderwege, auch wenn diese heute nicht mehr entsprechend ausgeschildert sind. Die im Gesetz verwendete Vergangenheitsform ist hier entscheidend.


Haarspalterei. 
Das würde bedeuten, dass kein Waldbesitzer das Recht hätte, einen Weg wieder zu renaturieren. In alten Karten wäre der ja noch eingezeichnet. Faktisch passiert das aber schonmal, auch im Taunus. Da werden die Abzweige zugelegt und wenn der Weg mal zugewachsen ist, ist er auch nicht mehr vorhanden. In der nächsten Kartenrevision ist er dann verschwunden.

Ansonsten könnte man ja einfach mit hundert Jahre alten Flurkarten irgendwo langfahren und behaupten, dort wäre mal ein Weg gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. Juli 2015)

Das mit den Karten hilft nur, wenn der Waldbesitzer behauptet, der offensichtlich vorhandene Weg wäre ohne sein Zustimmung angelegt worden. Bei einem Weg, der in der Karte eingezeichnet ist, kann man das wohl ausschließen.



slowbeat schrieb:


> Das würde bedeuten, dass kein Waldbesitzer das Recht hätte, einen Weg wieder zu renaturieren.



Das behauptet niemand. Wo kein Weg ist, darf man auch nicht fahren; der entsprechende Paragraph ist hier mittlerweile oft genug zitiert worden.


----------



## slowbeat (6. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das mit den Karten hilft nur, wenn der Waldbesitzer behauptet, der offensichtlich vorhandene Weg wäre ohne sein Zustimmung angelegt worden. Bei einem Weg, der in der Karte eingezeichnet ist, kann man das wohl ausschließen.


Die Differenz zwischen den verschiedenen Kartenständen dürften "stillgelegte" Wege sein. 
Nur weil irgendwas nach Weg aussieht, ist noch lange nicht klar, dass es immer noch einer ist.

Ich bin an der Stelle raus.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juli 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Nur weil irgendwas nach Weg aussieht, ist noch lange nicht klar, dass es immer noch einer ist.



Möchte wissen, wie Du in der Praxis als Waldbesucher unterscheiden willst, ob der Weg, den Du siehst, tatsächlich ein Weg sein soll oder vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## slowbeat (6. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Möchte wissen, wie Du in der Praxis als Waldbesucher unterscheiden willst, ob der Weg, den Du siehst, tatsächlich ein Weg sein soll oder vielleicht auch nicht.


Ob etwas nach Weg aussieht ist egal. 
Die Wege, die existieren, sind normalerweise auf topologischen Karten verzeichnet und/oder explizit ausgeschildert.
Das ist doch die Argumentationsstrategie hier, oder?


----------



## mastercremaster (7. Juli 2015)

Kurze frage kurze Antwort:
ist die woffm dh strecke wieder befahrbar oder weiterhin gesperrt? 
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Paul_FfM (7. Juli 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Haarspalterei.
> Das würde bedeuten, dass kein Waldbesitzer das Recht hätte, einen Weg wieder zu renaturieren. In alten Karten wäre der ja noch eingezeichnet. Faktisch passiert das aber schonmal, auch im Taunus. Da werden die Abzweige zugelegt und wenn der Weg mal zugewachsen ist, ist er auch nicht mehr vorhanden. In der nächsten Kartenrevision ist er dann verschwunden.
> ...



Natürlich darf ein Waldbesitzer Wege renaturieren (ob dies sinnvollerweise durch das Zulegen des Wegs durch Baumstämme etc... erfolgen sollte ist eine zweite Frage, hier scheint mir das Vorgehen des Forst doch recht hemdsärmlig und willkürlich). Vorliegend ging es aber doch darum, ob Biker auf Wegen, die sie selbst angelegt haben, unterwegs sind und deshalb evt. ein Ordungswidrigkeitsgeld zahlen müssen. Und da ist der Beleg, dass der Weg nicht selbst angelegt wurde, sondern nur ein bestehender Weg gefahren wurde, schon recht hilfreich. Für die Downhillstrecke -und auch für explizit gesperrte Wege wie den Reichenbachtrail- zieht das Argument natürlich nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Juli 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ob etwas nach Weg aussieht ist egal.



Nein, eben nicht. Es bleibt in der Praxis oft gar keine andere Möglichkeit, als die Zulässigkeit des Befahrens eines Weges mit dem Rad vor Ort zu beurteilen.



slowbeat schrieb:


> Die Wege, die existieren, sind normalerweise auf topologischen Karten verzeichnet und/oder explizit ausgeschildert.



Im Gesetz steht nichts davon, das ein Weg beschildert oder auf amtlichen Karten verzeichnet sein muss, damit er mit dem Rad befahren werden darf. Und wie Du selbst schon festgestellt hast, hinken die amtlichen topographischen Karten der Wirklichkeit oft hinterher. Außerdem: Soll denn jeder, der im Wald Radfahren will, sich regelmäßig einen kompletten und aktuellen Satz amtliche Topokarten kaufen?



slowbeat schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Argumentationsstrategie hier, oder?



Meine nicht. 

Ich würde aber kein Bußgeldbescheid akzeptieren, wenn der Weg, auf dem ich angehalten wurde, in einer amtlichen Karte als Radfahrweg verzeichnet wäre; und ich denke darauf wollte @HelmutK mit seinem Kartenhinweis auch hinaus.


----------



## sipaq (7. Juli 2015)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Vorliegend ging es aber doch darum, ob Biker auf Wegen, die sie selbst angelegt haben, unterwegs sind und deshalb evt. ein Ordungswidrigkeitsgeld zahlen müssen. Und da ist der Beleg, dass der Weg nicht selbst angelegt wurde, sondern nur ein bestehender Weg gefahren wurde, schon recht hilfreich. Für die Downhillstrecke -und auch für explizit gesperrte Wege wie den Reichenbachtrail- zieht das Argument natürlich nicht.


Der Reichenbachtrail ist in seiner Urform ein Wanderweg (gelber Balken IIRC). Die diversen Abzweigungen und Varianten im oberen Teil fallen da aber nicht drunter. Folglich sollte man da sehr genau aufpassen, wo man sich da erwischen lässt.


----------



## Asrael (7. Juli 2015)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Für die Downhillstrecke -und auch für explizit gesperrte Wege wie den Reichenbachtrail- zieht das Argument natürlich nicht.



Wo ist der denn gesperrt? Ich bin ihn letzten Donnerstag gefahren und habe mich doch reichlich gewundert als ich gesehen habe, dass der Forst die Bäume die in den zweiten Abschnitt gefallen waren auch noch weggeräumt hat. (ist ja auch noch als Wanderweg in der aktuellen Topo enthalten).
Beim Stein des Anstoßes handelt es sich aber um den dritten Abschnitt. Dieser war weder zugelegt noch irgend wie anders blockiert.

Woher soll ich nun als Waldnutzer wissen, dass ich Abschnitt 1 und 2 benutzen darf, aber Abschnitt 3 nicht? Das ist einfach Willkür und Hanebüchen.


----------



## nrgmac (7. Juli 2015)

So ganz unrecht hat Asrael damit nicht zumal ab Abschnitt 4 das ganze Ding wieder "legal" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (7. Juli 2015)

BigTobi schrieb:


> War heute joggend rund um den Feldi unterwegs.
> Da musste ich feststellen das alle Wege Richtung Aplauskurve mit Bäumen usw unpassierbar gemacht wurden.
> Kann mir einer sagen wann das passiert ist?
> Nach der Action vom letzten Wochenende war das ja schon irgendwie klar.



An dem besagten Wochenende waren die Wege noch frei. Die Wegen wurden wohl am Montag und/oder Dienstag zufgelegt, zumindest war am Dienstag Nachmittag alles bis auf den ersten Einstieg oben an der Strasse dicht!


----------



## Trailfox (7. Juli 2015)

Gab es am vergangenen Wochenende nochmal Aktionen von Polizei und Forst?
Und hat bereits jemand einen Bußgeldbescheid erhalten?


----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2015)

Trailfox schrieb:


> Gab es am vergangenen Wochenende nochmal Aktionen von Polizei und Forst?
> Und hat bereits jemand einen Bußgeldbescheid erhalten?



Rechne mal mit einigen Wochen bis jemand Post bekommt, die Ämter sind lahm.


----------



## xtccc (7. Juli 2015)

am Sonntag war wohl das O-Amt + Bullerei wieder vor Ort...

siehe hier:

https://www.facebook.com/freireiten/posts/864304403648691?notif_t=like


----------



## nrgmac (7. Juli 2015)

Die Aussage des Herren vom Ordnungsamt ist schon mehr als grenzwertig.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juli 2015)

Guuude,

am Winterstein wird ab sofort mit Videoüberwachung gearbeitet. Zumindest verraten das entsprechende Schilder.


----------



## Nukem49 (10. Juli 2015)

Hast du zufällig ein Foto von so nem Schild!?
Nebenbei stellt sich mir die Frage, was das bringen soll!? Kann ich meine GoPro dann künftig daheim lassen weil der Forst, Ordnungsamt oder sonstwer sowieso en Video von mir macht? Sowas gibts im Bikepark Les Gets glaub ich auch! Super Idee!


----------



## Xah88 (10. Juli 2015)

Einfach kollektiv stets was drüber hängen, ohne sie zu beschädigen. -> Keine Sachbeschädigung, großer nerviger Aufwand für die Betreiber...


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juli 2015)

ja, ein Foto gibt es... kann es nur zur zeit nicht hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauli666 (10. Juli 2015)

Wo denn genau am Winterstein?


----------



## nrgmac (10. Juli 2015)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Guuude,
> 
> am Winterstein wird ab sofort mit Videoüberwachung gearbeitet. Zumindest verraten das entsprechende Schilder.



Sind die Schilder entsprechend dem BDSG ausgeführt? Und selbst wenn....diese Daten dürfen eh nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juli 2015)

stellt euch darauf ein, dass das nicht das einzige bleiben wird. das Schild steht an einem der illegalen trails. was ist das bdsg?


----------



## Nugman (10. Juli 2015)

Bundesdatenschutzgesetz


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juli 2015)

...puh, keine Ahnung. passt einfach auf, dass ihr einem der Sheriffs nicht in die arme lauft.


----------



## Tobsn (10. Juli 2015)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Guuude,
> 
> am Winterstein wird ab sofort mit Videoüberwachung gearbeitet. Zumindest verraten das entsprechende Schilder.



War das so ein Schild?







Dann ist es hoffentlich Wild Überwachung, nicht wilde Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tarkowsky (10. Juli 2015)

Das ist gegen Freiwild


----------



## nrgmac (10. Juli 2015)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> .....das Schild steht an einem der illegalen trails.....


Wir haben sowas doch gar nicht


----------



## Freerideschaf (11. Juli 2015)




----------



## F179 (12. Juli 2015)

Wie sah's heute mit den lieben Menschen in blau/grün/braun aus? Haben die wieder nen Ausflug gemacht?


----------



## nrgmac (13. Juli 2015)

War dieses WE im Wintersteingebiet unterwegs und habe auch eines der o.g. Schilder gefunden. Dieses war am Eingang zu einem Weg montiert, welcher vor zwei Wochen noch nicht existierte. Insoweit ist die Aktion durchaus verständlich. Die bekannten Routen, auch wenn diese teilweise nicht in den amtlichen Karten verzeichnet sind, sind von der Aktion nicht betroffen oder die Schilder wurden schon wieder (durch Dritte?) entfernt. Oberhalb vom Parkplatz habe ich noch ein paar Nägel gefunden, welche jedoch schon etwas älter waren. Denke, dass sie bedingt durch die Trockenheit wieder ans Tageslicht kommen.


----------



## Svenos (13. Juli 2015)

Der Forst bewegt sich da in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Es müssen schon gewichtige Gründe für eine Vidoüberwachung vorliegen (Auftrag zur Wildbeobachtung oder Abwehr schwerer Straftaten durch die Polizei). Außerdem muss (wie geschehen) die Überwachung kenntlich gemacht werden.
Das ganze scheint aber mehr der Abschreckung zu dienen. Glaube kaum, dass die Kamera verwertbare Bilder für eine Anzeige hergibt. Zumal ja keiner seinen Namen und Anschrift auf dem Rücken trägt. Beim Full-face-Helm ist das Thema eh gegessen. Also locker bleiben und mal den nackten Hintern in die Kamera halten


----------



## Nugman (13. Juli 2015)

Sind da denn wirklich Kameras angebracht? Wenn ja, könnte man ja mal den Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten einschalten. Die Videoüberwachung dürfte in keinem angemessenen Verhältnis stehen.


----------



## Svenos (13. Juli 2015)

Ja, eigentlich müsste der Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten den Forst mal in die Schranken weisen. Zumal die Jäger aufgefordert wurden ihre Wildbeobachtungskameras abzubauen. Bei Zuwiederhandung wurden --glaube ich -5000,- Strafe angedroht.
Schon ziemlich abgedreht was da am Feldi derzeit abgeht.


----------



## Plural-Grip (13. Juli 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> War dieses WE im Wintersteingebiet unterwegs und habe auch eines der o.g. Schilder gefunden. Dieses war am Eingang zu einem Weg montiert, welcher vor zwei Wochen noch nicht existierte. Insoweit ist die Aktion durchaus verständlich.


Also wer in der momentanen Gemengelage noch neue Trails schaufelt, hat den Knall nicht gehört! Das was legal oder geduldet ist nutzen und ansonsten genehmigen lassen. Wer Zeit und Nerven hat, sollte noch in eine sachliche Diskussion mit Forst, etc. einsteigen. Alles andere führt IMO nur zur Eskalation.


----------



## Xah88 (13. Juli 2015)

Plural-Grip schrieb:


> Also wer in der momentanen Gemengelage noch neue Trails schaufelt, hat den Knall nicht gehört!



Das war kein Knall, der Förster hat lediglich versucht mit allen Mittel (Gesetzeshüter) ein paar Böller zu schmeißen. Wer verschreckt zurück ins Haus rennt, fährt auf der Autobahn auch mit 100 km/h auf der linken Spur.



Plural-Grip schrieb:


> Das was legal oder geduldet ist nutzen und ansonsten genehmigen lassen. Wer Zeit und Nerven hat, sollte noch in eine sachliche Diskussion mit Forst, etc. einsteigen. Alles andere führt IMO nur zur Eskalation.



Der Wald mag juristisch gesehen sein Eigentum sein. Ein Ausschluss einer Nutzergruppe aus diesem kann und wird er aber nie durchsetzen können. Wenn auch juristisch sicherlich eine Falschaussage, aber m.E. gehört der Wald der Bevölkerung.

Und da mag ich leider stur sein, aber dann soll es eben eskalieren... Wer eine solche massive Zerstörung der heimische Wälder und Naturschutzgebiete durch Harvester zulässt, hat für mich jegliche Überzeugungskraft verloren (egal wie viele Böller er zündet). 
(Und nein, ich buddel keinerlei Trails am Feldi -> hätte ich gar keine Zeit für. Schüler haben da mehr Zeit )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plural-Grip (13. Juli 2015)

O.k.. Hast den Knall nicht gehört. Es gehen mehrere Forstämter und Waldbesitzer momentan konzertiert gegen illegale Trails vor. Also nicht der Förster, sondern die Förster. Hat zur Konsequenz, das empfindliche Busgelder verhängt werden. Und wenn weiter gebuddelt wird, können Polizei und Ordnungsämter auch zukünftig kaum der Forsteinladung widerstehen und sind weiterhin bei der Party dabei.

Juristisch hast Du wirklich Nachholbedarf. Das fängt schon beim Förster und seinem Eigentum an. Du hast ein Betretungsrecht innerhalb des gesetzlichen Rahmens. Ähnlich wie auf der Autobahn. Fährste in Gegenrichtung, wird es teuer.

Ach ja, Harvester....


----------



## nrgmac (13. Juli 2015)

Das mit der sachlichen Diskussion ist so eine Sache, wenn man erst am Vortag die Uhrzeit für den runden Tisch erfährt und das dann noch im Bereich von normalen Arbeitszeiten liegt.....
Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich bei besagtem Trail um das Schaffen ein paar Kinder aus Ockstadt handelt und die Buben den Knall zwar gehört, sich aber keinesfalls über die (ggf. juristischen) Folgen im klaren sind.
Kamera konnte ich keine erspähen. Es handelt sich hier wohl wirklich mehr um unpassende Einschüchterungsversuche seitens des Landesamtes. Was der RP Darmstadt wohl davon hält?


----------



## Plural-Grip (13. Juli 2015)

Da hier ja nun mehrfach die rhetorische Frage gestellt wurde, was wohl dieser oder jener davon hält, habe ich mal eine E-Mail an den Datenschutzbeauftragten Hessen geschrieben, um die Rechtslage zum Kamerathema zu klären.
Halte euch auf dem Laufenden. Das mit den Harvestern und dem Recht der Waldbesitzer kann ja dann jemand anderes checken...


----------



## UTC01 (1. August 2015)

uiuiui, da ist man mal ein paar wochen beruflich nicht in der lage zu fahren und plötzlich steht die welt fast kopf - naja, also zumindest wurde dran gerüttelt. ich bin mal gespannt, wem ich da morgen alles begegne - werde mir aufjedenfall mal das Hessische Waldgesetz einpacken und vorher durchlesen. Manchmal kann man sich ja durch Wissen aus brenzligen Situationen durchaus herausargumentieren.
Die Taunus-Topo-Karte werde ich mir auch mal holen, fahre bisher meine Touren mit ViewRanger Unterstützung. Ob da so alles im Rahmen des Erlaubten ist weiß ich auch nicht, gestört hat es bisher jedenfalls niemanden.

Hachja, dabei will ich doch einfach nur entspannen


----------



## wieman01 (1. August 2015)

Ich habe inzwischen meine Route so modifiziert, dass ich weniger Strecke in den kritischen Gebieten um den Feldberg herum zurücklegen muss. 

Kann jemand sagen, wo genau die Brennpunkte der Kontrollen sind? Schätze mal, dass das der (kleine & große) Feldberg und der Altkönig sind. Gibt es da noch andere?


----------



## slowbeat (2. August 2015)

Der Downhill vom Feldberg zur Großen Kurve runter wird scheinbar regelmäßig neu verbarrikadiert.
In den letzten Tagen wurden auch recht neu angelegte Spuren in der Umgebung verbaut, teilweise  wurden die Barrieren stark verstärkt.
Der Aufwand, der hier betrieben wird ist schon ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Xah88 (3. August 2015)

Jap, kann mich nur anschließen. Am Wochenende (natürlich beim Spazieren!) waren Ein-und Ausgänge durch neuere, verstärkte Barrikaden blockiert. Ebenfalls waren größe Sprünge abgerissen worden (was ich verstehen kann).


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. August 2015)

Ist das der "illegale" Downhill Parcour ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2015)

Yepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostriders (7. August 2015)

Hallo, gebe mal bekannt ich habe heute meine Anhörung per Post bekommen. Sind ja an diesem besagten Sonntag mehrere Personen angehalten worden. Könnt ja mal bekannt geben wer noch eine Anhörung bekommen hat  Vielleicht kann man sich auch mal austauschen, wie man sich am besten dazu äußern sollte . Gruß


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. August 2015)

Und tauscht euch aus, ob einer von euch Rechtsschutz hat. Ich wünsche guten Ausgang !


----------



## nrgmac (9. August 2015)

@Ghostriders 
War dein unfreiwilliger Stopp auf dem Reichenbach Trail und was wirft man Dir in der Anhörung vor?


----------



## Ghostriders (9. August 2015)

Nein an der alten Dh oberhalb der Applaus Kurve. Befahrenen eines nicht vom Waldbesitzer angelegten Weges.


----------



## Jensiman (11. August 2015)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Hallo, gebe mal bekannt ich habe heute meine Anhörung per Post bekommen. Sind ja an diesem besagten Sonntag mehrere Personen angehalten worden. Könnt ja mal bekannt geben wer noch eine Anhörung bekommen hat  Vielleicht kann man sich auch mal austauschen, wie man sich am besten dazu äußern sollte . Gruß


@ Ghostrider, nach meinem Urlaub (im Wallis wo MTB Fahrer herzlich willkommen sind) war auch bei mir die Anhörung im Briefkasten. Gerne können wir uns austauschen. 
Jens


----------



## Marko S (17. August 2015)

Jensiman schrieb:


> @ Ghostrider, nach meinem Urlaub (im Wallis wo MTB Fahrer herzlich willkommen sind) war auch bei mir die Anhörung im Briefkasten. Gerne können wir uns austauschen.
> Jens



Für alle Betroffenen,

es ist wichtig das ihr euch bei uns meldet (DIMB IG Taunus) mit genauen Angaben zum Standort an dem Ihr kontrolliert wurdet.
In speziellen war die Aktion im Bereich Reichenbachtrail nicht rechtens, zumindest an der Stelle wo laut unseren Infos die Kontrollen stattgefunden haben.
In diesem Fall lässt sich das recht einfach beweisen und das Verfahren müßte eigentlich eingestellt werden.

Gruß Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduroshin (23. August 2015)

helft mir mal als taunus neuling auf die sprünge: welche dh strecke ist illegal? handelt es sich dabei auch um die "offizielle" dh strecke (die von woffm / powered by hibike blabla dieses jahr eröffnet worden ist) - danke :>


----------



## Asrael (23. August 2015)

Nein


----------



## freak13 (28. August 2015)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Nein an der alten Dh oberhalb der Applaus Kurve. Befahrenen eines nicht vom Waldbesitzer angelegten Weges.



Gibt es da schon was neues ?
Wir standen am besagten Tag gerade unten am "Shuttelparkplatz" und haben noch mit 2 Jungs gesprochen die gerade angehalten wurden. Anscheinend haben wir echt "Glück" gehabt.


----------



## Plural-Grip (31. August 2015)

Idiotenalarm oder nächste Eskalationsstufe Selbstjustiz?

Im Wintersteingebiet wurden in unmittelbarer Nähe von jüngst gesperrten Trails Jagdsitze zerstört. Es ist nicht bekannt, wer hier Hand angelegt hat! Eher unwahrscheinlich, dass rivalisierende Jägergruppen dort einen Bandenkrieg austragen. Auch unwahrscheinlich, dass dort der immer gerne genannte Harvester mit der Kette dran hängengeblieben ist. Wanderer sind in der genannten Region nahezu niemals anzutreffen, da der nächste Parkplatz kilometerweit entfernt ist. Selbst besoffenen Teenagern dürfte der Weg in diese Region zu weit und beschwerlich sein. Von daher kann man bedauerlicherweise annehmen (nicht unterstellen!), dass frustrierte Mountainbiker am Werk waren.

Wenn dem so ist, bedeutet das:
Unter uns Bikern befänden sich Vollidioten, die weder Respekt vor dem Eigentum ihrer Mitmenschen haben, noch irgendeinen Schimmer davon haben, welche Rechte und Pflichten mit dem Besitz des verehrten Sportgeräts verbunden sind.
Diese Trottel raffen nicht, dass es nicht von ihrer Lust und Laune abhängt, ob ein Trail legal befahrbar ist oder nicht, sondern von Gesetzen. Trottel, klärt halt mal, ob der Trail legal ist oder nicht!!! Dauert nicht länger als eine Werbepause im Dschungelcamp.
Diese Typen sind extrem schädlich, wenn es darum geht bessere und nachhaltige Rahmenbedingungen für unseren Sport zu schaffen. Sie konterkarieren die Bemühungen der echten Mountainbiker, die sich allenthalben und insbesondere rund um den Flowtrail und die DH-Strecke am Feldberg engagieren. (Anmerkung für besagte Idioten: konterkarieren = durchkreuzen)

Liebe echte Mountainbiker. Wenn euch einer dieser Idioten bekannt sein sollte, teilt ihm bitte mit, dass


er keiner von uns ist und unserem Sport schadet


bitte dem Wald und den Trails fernbleibt


stattdessen vielleicht einfach täglich sein Fahrrad putzt!

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass diese Typen geschnappt werden, ebenso wie andere Idioten, die Nägel auslegen und Seilchen spannen, um anderen zu schaden!


----------



## nrgmac (31. August 2015)

Für eine ,,Annahme" wird hier aber ganz schön nett formuliert und Wege, welche nicht zu Fuß erreicht werden können, gibt es im Wintersteingebiet nicht. Würde es echt begrüßen, wenn in Rosbach endlich mal Ruhe einkehrt.


----------



## Plural-Grip (31. August 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Für eine ,,Annahme" wird hier aber ganz schön nett formuliert und Wege, welche nicht zu Fuß erreicht werden können, gibt es im Wintersteingebiet nicht. Würde es echt begrüßen, wenn in Rosbach endlich mal Ruhe einkehrt.


Wo stand was von Rosbach??? Wo stand was von Wegen, die nicht zu Fuß erreichbar sind? Welche Art von Ruhe stellst Du Dir für Rosbach vor? Die wunderbare Ruhe, die auch in den umgrenzenden Regionen und Wäldern herrscht?


----------



## nrgmac (31. August 2015)

Och wenn Du so fragst: Straßheim hat das gut vorgemacht!


----------



## Xah88 (31. August 2015)

Ach, ignoriere den Hobbyförster einfach, nrgmac. Der labert nur Dünnes (siehe Posts zuvor). Bringt nix...


----------



## Freerideschaf (1. September 2015)

Wenn Du *Plural-Grip* als



Xah88 schrieb:


> Hobbyförster



bezeichnest, dann hast Du *echt keine Ahnung* von der Wintersteinscene...


----------



## nrgmac (1. September 2015)

Die Titulierung war bei weitem nicht so unpassend, wie der Post um den es geht. Es gibt ja sonst keine Nutzergruppen im Wald (MXer, Pferde, Walker, Wanderer,...) die mit dem Forst oder Jagdpächter aneinander geraten. MTBler als Trottel und Idioten zu bezeichnen unter Generalverdacht zu stellen und sich auch noch anzumaßen beurteilen zu können, wer ein echter MTBler ist, dass ist schon mal eine Hausnummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (1. September 2015)

Lasst es nicht eskalieren. Es gibt nunmal auch in unseren Reihen dunkelweisse Schafe.


----------



## UTC01 (1. September 2015)

Spannende Herleitung - warum sollten es auch Tierschützer gewesen sein, nee - waren bestimmt MTBler, total schlüssig


----------



## Plural-Grip (1. September 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> MTBler als Trottel und Idioten zu bezeichnen unter Generalverdacht zu stellen und sich auch noch anzumaßen beurteilen zu können, wer ein echter MTBler ist, dass ist schon mal eine Hausnummer.


Hast es nicht so mit dem Lesen!? Es steht niemand unter Generalverdacht. MTBler sind im Allgemeinen alles anderes als Trottel und Idioten. Wenn Du Jagdsitzschubser nicht idiotisch findest, ist es dein Ding. Die beiden Jagdsitze standen unmittelbar am gesperrten Traileinstieg. Da ist nie ein Pferd oder MXler lang. Schön dämlich, das damit abzutun, dass es sicher ein Pilzsucher war, anstatt hier mal eindeutig Position zu beziehen. Wenn das hier von einigen auf der persönlichen Schiene ausgetragen werden muss, ist das arm. Sollte um die Sache gehen! Wie ist denn eure Position? Wenn wir nicht fahren dürfen, wo wir wollen, ist es legitim alles kurz und klein zu schlagen!?


----------



## Plural-Grip (1. September 2015)

...Könnte auch ein Terroranschlag vom IS gewesen sein...
Nochmal: Es geht hier nicht darum festzustellen, ob es MTBler waren. Es geht darum, denjenigen die dafür in Frage kommen, mal Bescheid zu geben, dass es unserem Sport enorm schadet, wenn so vorgegangen wird. Was glaubt ihr denn, wie bei der Sachlage der zuständige Jagdpächter, Waldbesitzer oder Förster reagieren wird. Sich beim Tierschutzverein beschweren? Idee?


----------



## UTC01 (1. September 2015)

Das ist doch nun ein ganz anderer Punkt, also wie die jeweiligen Betroffenen die Sache interpretieren. Den Punkt zum Bezug zum Trail sehe ich ein, in deinem Initialpost werden aber MTBler als Verursacher ausgemacht. Da können natürlich auch die Rohrbomben aus Oberursel getestet worden sein, wer weiß das schon. Sachbeschädigung stinkt, absolut korrekt.


----------



## nrgmac (1. September 2015)

Plural-Grip schrieb:


> *Idiotenalarm *oder nächste Eskalationsstufe Selbstjustiz?
> .....
> *Von daher kann man bedauerlicherweise annehmen (nicht unterstellen!), dass frustrierte Mountainbiker am Werk waren.*
> 
> ...





Plural-Grip schrieb:


> Hast es nicht so mit dem Lesen!? Es steht niemand unter Generalverdacht.



Mach Dir darum mal keine Gedanken....



Plural-Grip schrieb:


> MTBler sind im Allgemeinen alles anderes als Trottel und Idioten.


Darum solltest Du Dir evtl. mal Gedanken machen bevor Du so ein Pamphlet von Dir gibst.

Zum Thema Sachbeschädigung muss man glaube ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Plural-Grip (1. September 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sachbeschädigung muss man glaube ich nichts sagen.


Nö, muss man nicht. Dann ist wieder Ruhe, wie in Straßheim!


----------



## freak13 (10. September 2015)

UTC01 schrieb:


> (...) Sachbeschädigung stinkt, absolut korrekt.



ist es nicht genauso "Sachbeschädigung" wenn mühevoll angelegte Trails verbarrikadiert werden. Wenn Sprünge und Anlieger die unentgeltlich und ohne Kosten für die Allgemeinheit erbaut wurden einfach abgerissen werden.

Klingt für mich nach Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn.

Das kann nicht rechtfertigen das jemand einen Hochsitz umreißt. Aber ebenso wenig kann gerechtfertigt werden das Trails "zerstört" werden.
Weder das eine, noch das andere kann ich tolerieren und sollte ich jemals einen "erwischen" der entweder das eine oder das andere tut dann werde ich den echt mal richtig...ausschimpfen.


----------



## bestmove (10. September 2015)

freak13 schrieb:


> ist es nicht genauso "Sachbeschädigung" wenn mühevoll angelegte Trails verbarrikadiert werden. Wenn Sprünge und Anlieger die unentgeltlich und ohne Kosten für die Allgemeinheit erbaut wurden einfach abgerissen werden.


 
Gleich wirst du zerrissen  der Unterschied ist, das der Hochsitz legal erschaffen wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (10. September 2015)

nein, ist es nicht. sofern du deinen trail nicht auf deinem grund und boden errichtet hast, sondern im wald, wo die besitzverhältnisse selten so sind, wie man es sich wünscht (stichwort: allgemeingut). es interessiert den besitzer (das kann eine kommune oder ein privatmann sein, ein unternehmen oder der bund etc.) nicht, dass du zeit und arbeit in die errichtung eines trails gesteckt hast. das ist aus deren sich kein dienst für die allgemeinheit, sondern schlicht und ergreifend ein eingriff in ihren besitz. und wenn man ehrlich ist, ist der nutzen eines angelegten trails für die allgemeinheit relativ gering.


----------



## freak13 (10. September 2015)

darf ich einfach etwas zerstören wenn es auf meinem Grund und Boden steht ?

Ich geh zum Nachbar aufs Grundstück und baue dort aus Brettern ein Gartenhäuschen. Darf er das einfach abreißen ?
Der Nachbar parkt sein Auto auf meinem Parkplatz. Darf ich es dann einfach zerstören weil es auf meinem Grund und Boden steht?


----------



## kreisbremser (10. September 2015)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...
> und wenn man ehrlich ist, ist der nutzen eines angelegten trails für die allgemeinheit relativ gering.



das ist aber sehr kurz gedacht.
ein trail im wald ist für die allgemeinheit der radfahrer sehr wohl von nutzen. selbst mein arbeitgeber und meine familie profitieren von diesem trail und die fahren nicht mal fahrrad. meine ausgesprochen entspannte art  könnte ich nicht aufrecht erhalten wenn mir nicht ab und an ein rad unterm hintern und ein guter trail unter den reifen den nachmittag retten würden.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. September 2015)

freak13 schrieb:


> darf ich einfach etwas zerstören wenn es auf meinem Grund und Boden steht ?
> 
> Ich geh zum Nachbar aufs Grundstück und baue dort aus Brettern ein Gartenhäuschen. Darf er das einfach abreißen ?
> Der Nachbar parkt sein Auto auf meinem Parkplatz. Darf ich es dann einfach zerstören weil es auf meinem Grund und Boden steht?


Garten haus: wenn du nicht gefragt hast? Klar.... und ich würde er eine fa machen lassen Rechnung zu deinen lasten... 
Auto: wenn nicht abgesprochen und nachtbar nicht erreichbar von Polizei abschlepper beauftragen lassen... machst du das selber musst du in vorleistung gehe .... 
Zerstören würde ich mir in dem Fall verkneifen... könnte ja eine Notlage für verantwortlich sein...


----------



## Nugman (10. September 2015)

freak13 schrieb:


> darf ich einfach etwas zerstören wenn es auf meinem Grund und Boden steht ?


Die Rechtslage ist m.W. in diesem Fall sogar noch vertrackter: Wenn der Waldbesitzer die ohne seine Zustimmung angelegten Bauten duldet, haftet er u.U. für daraus entstandene Schäden. Wenn also irgendein Depp auf einem "illegalen" Kicker zu Schaden kommt, kann er im Extremfall den Waldbesitzer auf Schadensersatz verklagen weil dieser die Wegesicherungspflicht hat.
Unter dieser Prämisse ist der Waldbesitzer quasi aus Selbsterhaltung heraus verpflichtet, solche Bauten abzureißen.


----------



## Plural-Grip (10. September 2015)

freak13 schrieb:


> Ich geh zum Nachbar aufs Grundstück und baue dort aus Brettern ein Gartenhäuschen. Darf er das einfach abreißen ?


Also wenn er einfach dein Gartenhäuschen auf seinem Grundstück abreißt, würde ich an deiner Stelle sein Auto anzünden!!! Ist doch dreist von ihm, klarer Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vodka-Wasser (10. September 2015)

Plural-Grip schrieb:


> ...Könnte auch ein Terroranschlag vom IS gewesen sein...
> Nochmal: Es geht hier nicht darum festzustellen, ob es MTBler waren. Es geht darum, denjenigen die dafür in Frage kommen, mal Bescheid zu geben, dass es unserem Sport enorm schadet, wenn so vorgegangen wird. Was glaubt ihr denn, wie bei der Sachlage der zuständige Jagdpächter, Waldbesitzer oder Förster reagieren wird. Sich beim Tierschutzverein beschweren? Idee?



So einen Hochsitz nutzt ja eigentlich nur der Jagdpächter. Falls das eine "Rache-aktion" gewesen sollte ist fraglich ob überhaupt der "richtige" getroffen wurde.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. September 2015)

Als gäbe es nicht genug Vandalen im Wald! Niemand weiß es und so müssen wird Radfahrer uns das nicht ankreiden.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. September 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> das ist aber sehr kurz gedacht.
> ein trail im wald ist für die allgemeinheit der radfahrer sehr wohl von nutzen. selbst mein arbeitgeber und meine familie profitieren von diesem trail und die fahren nicht mal fahrrad. meine ausgesprochen entspannte art  könnte ich nicht aufrecht erhalten wenn mir nicht ab und an ein rad unterm hintern und ein guter trail unter den reifen den nachmittag retten würden.



Deine entspannte Art nutzt deinem Arbeitgeber, deiner Familie, deinen Freunden und sicher auch der Allgemeinheit, weil Du eben nicht mit der Axt durch den Stadtpark rennst. Das hat aber nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass der Trail selber für die Allgemeinheit, welche i.d.R. nicht nur aus Bikern besteht, nicht von Bedeutung ist.  Für den Jagdpächter hingegen schon oder den Besitzer des Waldstücks. 

Und wer in meinem Garten ein Gartenhaus baut, darf auch gleich noch die Terrasse neu machen. Dann reisse ich auch nichts ab, versprochen. Und Falschparker zünde ich grundsätzlich an (also den Parker, nicht das Auto, das kann ja nichts dafür).


----------



## oldrizzo (11. September 2015)

In dem Zusammenhang evtl. von Interesse:
Die Polizei in Friedberg sucht Zeugen.... warum genau? Wegen eines unrechtmäßigen Eingriffs in die „Natur", sprich dem Anlegen eines, und ich zitiere, „Flowtrails". Diese Meldung würde ich für einen schlechten Witz halten, wenn ich nicht die Vorladung gesehen hätte. Wer da wohl mal wieder geplaudert oder unter Generalverdacht gestellt hat? Für eine Vorladung braucht es nämlich eine ladungsfähige Anschrift. Ich lache mir jetzt schon ins Fäustchen, bei dem Gedanken, wen die Damen und Herren da vorgeladen haben. Da wäre ich gerne Mäuschen.


----------



## nrgmac (11. September 2015)

Vodka-Wasser schrieb:


> So einen Hochsitz nutzt ja eigentlich nur der Jagdpächter. Falls das eine "Rache-aktion" gewesen sollte ist fraglich ob überhaupt der "richtige" getroffen wurde.



Warum sollte das eine Racheaktion gewesen sein? Es laufen so viele Vandalen in der Gegend rum, die einfach nur Spaß daran haben etwas kaputt zu machen. Die Scheibe bei unserer Bushaltestelle wird nahezu wöchentlich zerstört. Ist das ein Racheakt gegen den ÖPNV oder sind das einfach nur ein paar Minderbemittelte auf dem Zerstörer-Trip?
Solange niemand etwas gesehen hat lässt sich die Sachlage nicht klären.

@oldrizzo 
Werden die Vorladungen jetzt an Gartenhauserbauer geschickt?


----------



## Plural-Grip (11. September 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Es laufen so viele Vandalen in der Gegend rum, ...


Eben deswegen sollte man ja auch auf den bestehenden Wegen biken - die werden sonst aufgeschreckt und rennen scheu im Wald rum. Mir ist letztens noch ein verschreckter Vandale oben am Berg vor's Bike gerannt. Konnt grad noch bremsen.


----------



## nrgmac (11. September 2015)

Der steht dann sicherlich auch auf dieser Webseite, oder warst Du sogar der gesuchte Forstweg-Rowdy vor dem die Wanderer (oder auch Vandalen) regelmäßig in die Büsche flüchten?


----------



## oldrizzo (11. September 2015)

Irgendwie erstaunlich, dass nach der tatsächlich erfolgten Körperverletzung einer Bikerin vor ein paar Jahren, nicht ins blaue ein paar Vorladungen verschickt wurden. Das beschäftigt mich doch etwas....

edith sagt: Seitdem der Typ Rennrad fährt ist dem doch alles zuzutrauen!


----------



## nrgmac (11. September 2015)

Du kennst das doch schon.
Da geht Person A mit dem Chef von Person B am Wochenende.....und schon wird da was gemacht.


----------



## BigTobi (28. September 2015)

Weis jemand warum und seit wann der Weg vom Herzberg-Turm runter ( durchs Tor) so verbarikadiert ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (29. September 2015)

Das ist doch ein offizieller Wanderweg?  War das letzte Mal Ende Juli dort, da war alles ok. Es lagen aber immer mal wieder Sachen rum, die ich weg geräumt hab. Vielleicht hat sich diesmal einer mehr Mühe gemacht. Warum? Wer weiß das schon...


----------



## slowbeat (30. September 2015)

Ist eventuell der nicht offizielle Weg durchs Tor und dann direkt links rum gemeint, der in eine gerade bergab führende Schneise mündet?
Dieser Trail und die Schneise sind nämlich vor locker zwei Jahren so massiv verbrarrikadiert worden, dass man das Rad alle paar Meter durch eine nicht fahrbare Barrikade tragen musste.
Die Barrikaden wurden vom Forst errichtet, muss extrem viel Arbeit gewesen sein.


----------



## DaBot (30. September 2015)

Ich hab an den Weg am Restaurant vorbei gemeint, dachte das Tor ist gemeint  Der Weg links vom Zufahrtstor ist schätzungsweise nicht legal...


----------



## BigTobi (30. September 2015)

Ich meinte den Weg vom Restaurant weg. Der müsste doch ein noraler Wanderweg sein??


----------



## slowbeat (30. September 2015)

Naja, der Weg neben der Forststraße war vor etlichen Jahren nur ein einfacher Trampelpfad, bin mir nicht sicher, ob der je ausgeschildert war.
Durch Sturm- und Blitzschäden, die oft erst nach Monaten beseitigt wurden, ist dort über Jahre ein unansehnliches Wegenetz entstanden. 
Dass das nun renaturiert wird, finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. Als Trail war das eh immer uninteressant.


----------



## Taunide (11. Oktober 2015)

Der Trail, Treppe runter, und durch die Tür ist wieder frei.
War ein wenig Arbeit aber ging. Da hat sich jemand echt Mühe gegeben....


----------



## BigTobi (11. Oktober 2015)

Ist nun alles weg???
Wir sind heute da durch, da war schon gut aufgeräumt gewesen.
Nur nen paar Äste lagen noch rum, die waren aber so aufgeschichtet das die super zu überfahren waren.


----------



## Taunide (11. Oktober 2015)

Ja zwei oder drei haben wir zum springen gelassen
Natürlich aufgepeppt.


----------



## Plural-Grip (29. Oktober 2015)

Am kommenden Samstag, dem 31.10. ist in der Region Winterstein Jagdtermin. Wer als berittener Treiber mitwirken möchte, kann sich bei den zuständigen Forstämtern melden - ansonsten klugerweise kritische Trails abseits der Wanderwege meiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (2. November 2015)

Im Bereich zwischen Homburger Hütte und Forellengut waren wieder die Stöckchenleger unterwegs. Wir haben gestern alles freigeräumt. Bitte dort trotzdem etwas langsamer machen und aufpassen. Man weiß ja nie, ob beim nächsten Mal nicht auch noch Drähte gespannt werden, wie im Wintersteingebiet bereits geschehen.


----------



## IG-Taunus (23. November 2015)

Achtung!!!!

Revierübergreifende Drückjagd am Freitag 27. November zwischen 9 und 15 Uhr im gesamten Bad Homburger Stadtwaldgebiet sowie den angrenzenden Revieren beidseits der Saalburgchaussee.
In der Zeit sollte der bejagte Bereich besser gemieden werden.

http://www.bad-homburg.de/rathaus/a...ad_Homburg_v._d._Hoehe/176010100000030436.php


----------



## wintergriller (9. Dezember 2015)

Zwischen Sandplacken und Hohemark im Bereich der Viermärker Schneise ist der Forst gerade sehr aktiv. Zumindest heute früh war da auch nix abgesperrt und ich durfte mein Rad fast die ganze Schneise runter tragen. Da liegen großflächig zig Bäume quer, wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis man da wieder durchkommt


----------



## nikolauzi (9. Dezember 2015)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Zwischen Sandplacken und Hohemark im Bereich der Viermärker Schneise ist der Forst gerade sehr aktiv. Zumindest heute früh war da auch nix abgesperrt und ich durfte mein Rad fast die ganze Schneise runter tragen. Da liegen großflächig zig Bäume quer, wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis man da wieder durchkommt


Jep, gerade die "Schußfahrt" vom Sandlacken runter zum Parkplatz am Steinhang ist dicht. Ist nur sehr weiträumig zu umtragen. Die Bäume scheinen aber recht gezielt auf den Trail "gelegt" worden zu sein
Absperrband war nur an einem Querweg vom Trail weg angebracht. Am eigentlichen Trail war am Sonntag nichts abgesperrt...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## DaBot (6. Januar 2016)

Weiß jemand, was da am Herzberg auf der Telegrafenschneise los ist (der Weg hinter dem Restaurant durch das kleine Tor)?

Auf den ersten 200m liegen da fein säuberlich dicke Äste bzw, Bäume quer, teils mehrere, alle 1-2 Meter. Damit die nicht einfach weggeräumt werden können liegen neben dem Weg darauf noch Haufen von Ästen, Gestrüpp, Steinen usw.

Da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gegeben, das ist nicht das Werk von einer Stunde sondern von mehreren Leuten über mehrere Stunden und sieht organisiert aus. Ich war zu Fuß da und konnte drüber steigen, mit dem Rad keine Chance. Auch für einen ausgeschilderten Wanderweg ist das nicht tragbar.

Welches Forstamt ist hier zuständig? Ich würde gerne mal nachfragen ob das eine offizielle Aktion ist oder ob es sich um Sachbeschädigung handelt. Ich habe noch eine andere Läuferin getroffen, die meinte, das wäre schon einige Tage.

Und ganz im Ernst, wenn das wieder so eine Aktion gegen Radfahrer ist, so viel Betrieb ist auf dem Weg jetzt nicht, weder Fußgänger noch MTBler.


----------



## BigTobi (6. Januar 2016)

Das ist leider immer wieder dort so :-(
Am Anfang waren es nur ein paar Äste, die wurden aber von netten Bikern weggeräumt.
So schlimm war das aber leider schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich finde das, gerade auch weil das ein Wanderweg ist, nicht angemessen.

Ich tippe auf ein Mischung aus Förster und Wanderclub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (6. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub eher, dass die Betreiber der Gaststätte den Weg zubauen.
Die sehen's nicht all zu gern wenn die Treppe zum Törchen runtergeballert wird. 

Mal ganz im Ernst, ich kann's fast verstehen und der Trail ist es doch kaum Wert sich zu ärgern. Vom Anspruch und Fahrspaß her kannst du da auch jede Forstautobahn runterheizen. Fahrt doch lieber den blauen Punkt oder die Schneise zum Marmorstein. (und nehmt Rücksicht auf die Wanderer)


----------



## DaBot (6. Januar 2016)

Ich fahr den Weg eh nicht, ich mach da nur Bergläufe.

Finde es nur lächerlich so einen Aufwand zu betreiben wegen ein paar Radlern.

Und sonst wird immer ein Riesen Aufriss gemacht wegen Wegsicherungspflicht. Dann mal ran, ist ein Wanderweg.

Weiß jemand welches Forstamt zuständig ist?


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (6. Januar 2016)

http://www.hessen-forst.de/forstamt-koenigstein-reviergrenzen-1863.html

Sollte FA Koenigstein sein.


----------



## DaBot (1. Februar 2016)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ich fahr den Weg eh nicht, ich mach da nur Bergläufe.
> 
> Finde es nur lächerlich so einen Aufwand zu betreiben wegen ein paar Radlern.
> 
> ...



Ist noch schlimmer gworden, mittlerweile auch weiter unten auf der Telegraphenschneise. Leider aber auch ganz unten auf den Trails viele Äste und Steine, gerne auch hinter Kurven. Unten hab ich alles weggeräumt, oben keine Chance. Habe mal das Forstamt angeschrieben.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2016)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ist noch schlimmer gworden, mittlerweile auch weiter unten auf der Telegraphenschneise. Leider aber auch ganz unten auf den Trails viele Äste und Steine, gerne auch hinter Kurven. Unten hab ich alles weggeräumt, oben keine Chance. Habe mal das Forstamt angeschrieben.


Dann aber bitte als  Wanderer ausgeben


----------



## DaBot (2. Februar 2016)

Was denkst du denn? ;-) Ich bin besorgerter Fußgänger.


----------



## BigTobi (2. Februar 2016)

Wir haben Sonntag am Herzberg oben ne Gruppe Wanderer gefragt ob der Weg noch so zugeworfen ist.
Antwort : Ja!!!
Die fanden das selber total blöd und unsinnig.


----------



## Natural_Events (22. Februar 2016)

Ich bin beeindruckt. Diese Hindernisse auf dem Telegraphen-Trail unterhalb vom Herzberg sind ungewöhnlich massiv gebaut. Da muss jemand stunden- wenn nicht tagelang gearbeitet haben. Auch für Wanderer sind das echte Hindernisse.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das übrigens Wald der Stadt Bad Homburg, der von ihr selbst beförstert wird (das hat mit den zitierten Reviergrenzen von Hessen-Forst nicht zu tun). Insofern wäre mal bei der Stadt nachzufragen, ob dies mit Einverständnis des Eigentümers erfolgt ist. Wenn ja, kann man nichts machen. 
Wie auch immer ist das ein beeindruckendes Beispiel, wie irrsinnig die Fronten im Taunus immer noch verhärtet sind.


----------



## DaBot (23. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte beim Forst nachgefragt und bekam eine weitergeleitete E-Mail an den Naturpark Taunus, in der er deutlich sagt, dass die Hindernisse NICHT vom Forst angelegt wurden. Was allerdings der Naturpark Taunus daraus macht (und welchen Einfluss/Aufgaben/o.ä.) dieser hat, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Natural_Events (24. Februar 2016)

Eine Aussage vom "Forst", dass er es nicht war, hilft nicht weiter. Entscheidend ist der Wille des Waldeigentümers. 
Der Naturpark Taunus hat in diesem Fall nur sehr wenig Aktien im Spiel. Nur deren Wanderweg mit dem roten Reh ("Lama-Trail") läuft da lang mit Zustimmung oder zumindest Duldung des Waldeigentümers. Deshalb könnte die Geschäftsstelle des Naturparks - wenn sie wollte - beim Eigentümer nachfragen, ob die Hindernisse entfernt werden können, damit die Erholungssuchenden diesen Weg gefahrlos benutzen können. Selbst wenn der Eigentümer einer Entfernung zustimmt, stellt sich noch die Frage, wer die Entfernung vornimmt, da dies einen Arbeitseinsatz und damit Kosten bedingt.
Mein Tipp: lasst's gut sein und schmunzelt über diese grotesken Auswüchse.

Übrigens: Über den Hessischen Waldbesitzerverband läuft aktuell eine Umfrage bei den Hessischen Waldeigentümern, ob sich seit der "Vereinbarung Wald und Sport" irgendetwas geändert/verbessert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (24. Februar 2016)

Aha. Und wer ist der Eigentümer?


----------



## Natural_Events (25. Februar 2016)

Also, jetzt habe ich noch mal genau nachgeschaut. Ich hatte gedacht, das gehört der Stadt Bad Homburg vor der Höhe, weil die auch die Herzberg-Gaststätte verpachten. Aber nein, der Wald um den Herzberg gehört dem Land Hessen, vertreten durch Hessen-Forst Forstamt Königstein. Wenn also der "Forst" - vermutlich das FoA Königstein - es nicht war und dem Naturpark das mitteilt, ist davon auszugehen, dass die Anlagen nicht mit Zustimmung des Eigentümers errichtet wurden und dieser zudem ein Interesse an der Entfernung hat.
Aber wozu aufregen und so viel Zeit darauf verwenden? Es gibt genug andere und schönerer Wege.


----------



## DaBot (25. Februar 2016)

Ich reg mich nicht auf und verschwende auch keine Zeit. Mich hat nur interessiert, ob das vom Forst ist und hab deswegen eine Mail geschrieben. Arbeit: keine 5 Minuten. Wenn es aufgrund dessen irgendwann weg kommt, um so besser. Wenn nicht, mir auch egal, fahre den Weg eh nicht, sondern laufe nur hoch. Aber wenn man anderen Wanderern eine Hilfe sein kann, weil sie nicht mehr drüber steigen müssen, dann ist das ja auch was gutes.


----------



## riotrandy (3. Mai 2016)

Ich habe heute beim Biken aufm Altkönig einen Forstwirt getroffen und hatte ein recht interessantes Gespräch mit Ihm, in dem er mir erklärte, dass dieses Jahr wohl verstärkt dort mit der Polizei kontrolliert werden soll (Bereich oberer Altkönig). Speziell an Wochenenden. Die letzten Jahre hat es ja hauptsächlich nur den Feldberg betroffen. Ich hoffe mal, dass er mich angelogen hat , war aber nicht mein Eindruck.


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (3. Mai 2016)

Bestimmt werden sie dann noch mit dem Lada vom Förster persönlich aufs Plateau gekarrt, die passenden Spuren sieht man ja immer mal wieder bis kurz darunter 
Was macht die Polizei eigentlich, wenn ich  keinen Perso dabei habe? Im Wald verhaften und zum Verhör mit auf die Wache nehmen?


----------



## riotrandy (3. Mai 2016)

Wetteraua_Baua schrieb:


> Bestimmt werden sie dann noch mit dem Lada vom Förster persönlich aufs Plateau gekarrt, die passenden Spuren sieht man ja immer mal wieder bis kurz darunter
> Was macht die Polizei eigentlich, wenn ich  keinen Perso dabei habe? Im Wald verhaften und zum Verhör mit auf die Wache nehmen?


Wer hat schon den Perso und Geld dabei nur Schoppebiker


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Mai 2016)

nutzloses Gebabbel. der obere Teil des altkönich ist ganz einfach Naturschutzgebiet. wir als Biker sollten aufgrund des schlechten Rufs einfach aufhören ganz oben zu starten. es spielt einfach keine Rolle ob jemand mit dem Auto bis ganz nach oben fährt. wir können ja mal zu Fuß am Wochenende nach oben wandern um zu dokumentieren wie Forst und eingeschränkte oben ankommen.


----------



## wartool (4. Mai 2016)

apropos Babbeln...
es wird Zeit, dass einige Leute aufhören zu babbeln un hier mit anpacken:

*3. öffentlicher Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt Windeck bis Fuchstanz am Sonntag 08.05.2016 um 11:00 Uhr am Ende der Probestrecke (Windeck nähe Feldberg)*

Wer an den letzten Sonntagen im Bereich des Fuchstanzes am Feldberg unterwegs war hat sicher schon mitbekommen, dass sich in dem Bereich wieder etwas tut!
Wir laden euch also hiermit zum dritten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein.

Werkzeug hat unser Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen. Wer Schubkarren hat: Gerne mitbringen!
Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Neuen Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, an denen jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Bauteam´s vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht). Damit und mit den Materialdepots sollten wir gute Voraussetzungen für einen guten, koordinierten Bautag haben.

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


Die bisherige Resonanz fand ich unbefriedigend...


----------



## DaBot (4. Mai 2016)

riotrandy schrieb:


> Ich habe heute beim Biken aufm Altkönig einen Forstwirt getroffen und hatte ein recht interessantes Gespräch mit Ihm, in dem er mir erklärte, dass dieses Jahr wohl verstärkt dort mit der Polizei kontrolliert werden soll (Bereich oberer Altkönig). Speziell an Wochenenden. Die letzten Jahre hat es ja hauptsächlich nur den Feldberg betroffen. Ich hoffe mal, dass er mich angelogen hat , war aber nicht mein Eindruck.



Und man darf nicht auf den Wegen auf den Altkönig fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotrandy (4. Mai 2016)

Geht hier eigentlich um Trails und ein Weg für Rattfahrer ist im Waldgesetz definiert. Unterm Altkönig ist auch noch ein kleines Naturschutzgebiet. Aber genug Gebabbel...


----------



## jts-nemo (5. Mai 2016)

Mal ganz ernsthaft für den nicht-so-informierten: Wie ist die gesetzliche Situation am Altkönig nun? Ich bin bisher immer einen Weg rauf, an dem nichts von wegen Naturschutz oder so stand und hatte deshalb gar nicht daran gedacht, dass es verboten sein könnte. Und selbstredend halte ich mich immer an existierende Pfade/Wege.


----------



## THEYO (10. Mai 2016)

In der Verordnung für das Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig steht ein allgemeines Befahrungsverbot, unabhängig ob auf oder neben Wegen. Das Naturschutzgebiet umfasst den gesamten Gipfelbereich.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Mai 2016)

Normalerweise fällt Radfahren unter Betreten, nicht unter Befahren. 
Ein Radfahrverbot müsste also ausdrücklich erwähnt sein, z.B. mit der Formulierung "Radfahren ist nur auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen gestattet".


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Mai 2016)

auf dem Zusatzschild unter dem naturschutzsymbol stehen vor allem Verhaltensregeln die gleichbedeutend für Radfahrer und Wanderer verfasst sind
Wege befahren
Müll mitnehmen
nicht lagern, Zelten usw.

war vor da. 2h ganz oben.
letztes Mal als ich ganz oben war vor da. 1,5a gab es noch eine Schutzhütte. die ist nun entfernt worden. wie auch immer das geschah...
erschreckend finde ich die Anzahl der Feuerstellen und die Menge an Müll und kleinstabfällen. Eierschalen sehen scheisse aus, sind allerdings nicht das große Problem. es liegen dort "snackverpackungen" kreuterquarkverpackungen usf. die Verschmutzung und Zerstörung die dort oben stattfindet ist natürlich gleichermaßen Wanderer und Radfahrer zuzuschieben, allerdings keinesfalls einem Fahrrad. mit der Masse an Trails sieht es ähnlich aus. ein Großteil die Pfade sind definitiv vom Fußvolk vorbereitet, oder gar trockene bachläufe, welche im nachgang von uns stollenreitern ordentlich durchgewalkt und nachbereitet werden.


----------



## THEYO (11. Mai 2016)

Also Punkt 1: Für Naturschutzgebiete gelten Regeln, die in den jeweiligen Naturschutzgebiets-Verordnungen festgehalten sind. Diese Regelungen können das Betretungsrecht teils erheblich weiter einschränken als dies durch das Waldgesetz passiert. Siehe auch hier: http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/htkme...welt/PDF_Texte/Anschreiben_Mountainbiking.pdf Seite zwei.
Punkt 2: Die Schutzhütte wurde wieder abgebaut, weil sie vom Naturpark ohne Genehmigung errichtet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (11. Mai 2016)

Hier nochmal der Auszug aus dem oben genannten PDF vergrößert:


----------



## THEYO (11. Mai 2016)

Und um nochmal eins klar zu machen: Ich poste das hier nicht mit erhobenem Zeigefinger oder sonstwas, ich will schlicht und ergreifend darauf hinweisen das es Regeln gibt. Im konkreten Fall ist es so, dass auch Forst Naturschutz dieses Verbot als sinnlos erachten, die Änderung der NSG-VO ist jedoch nicht so ganz einfach. Welcome to Germany.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Mai 2016)

THEYO schrieb:


> Und um nochmal eins klar zu machen: Ich poste das hier nicht mit erhobenem Zeigefinger oder sonstwas, ich will schlicht und ergreifend darauf hinweisen das es Regeln gibt. Im konkreten Fall ist es so, dass auch Forst Naturschutz dieses Verbot als sinnlos erachten, die Änderung der NSG-VO ist jedoch nicht so ganz einfach. Welcome to Germany.



Kannst Du den Verordnungstext bitte auch hier reinstellen? Im pdf ist von "Fahren" die Rede; damit ist gewöhnlicherweise nicht Radfahren, sondern das Fahren mit Motorfahrzeugen gemeint.

Über den Unsinn eines Radfahrverbotes auf Wegen aus Naturschutzgründen brauchen wir glaube ich nicht reden. Ich habe auf einen Einwand dazu während eines Neufassung einer bestehenden Verordnung zur Antwort bekommen, das diene der "Gebietsberuhigung".


----------



## ursinator2.0 (11. Mai 2016)

Hi, schon vor der Kontrolle letztes Jahr wies mich ein Kollege auf diesen Bericht hin:






Quelle
Strafandrohung bis zu 25.000€, da waren die 400€ letztes Jahr noch echt discount. Nach der Kontrolle letztes Jahr hab ich dann auf der Seite von Hessenforst dieses entdeckt:





Quelle
Kurze Zusammenfassung: Abseits der Piste und 2 legalen Strecken bei uns eigentlich überall verboten. Und dies gilt hessenweit und nicht nur in o. g. Naturschutzgebieten. Die Party ist wohl bald vorbei...


----------



## F179 (11. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, tauchte das mit den "markierten Fußwegen" schon öfter auf. Damit sind aber nur die nach StVO markierten Fußwege gemeint: blaues Schild mit Dame mit Kind drauf.
Trampelpfade weist auf Wege hin, die offiziell keine Wege sind, aber das Problem sollte ja bekannt sein.

Für Hessen gibt es dieses Fußwegverbot auch gar nicht mehr, zumindest finde ich das hier nicht: http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/313-die-rechtslage-in-hessen
Da steht nur:

"Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang."


----------



## THEYO (11. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Verordnungstext bitte auch hier reinstellen? Im pdf ist von "Fahren" die Rede; damit ist gewöhnlicherweise nicht Radfahren, sondern das Fahren mit Motorfahrzeugen gemeint.


Nein kann ich nicht, ich hab den auch nicht vorliegen. Vielleicht mal Googlen. Mit Fahren sind dort Fahrräder gemeint, glaub es mir einfach.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Information. leider habe ich das Schild nicht fotografiert. dort sind Verhaltensregeln aufgedruckt und es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass sich Wanderer und Radfahrer an regeln zu halten haben. beim nächsten mal stelle ich ein Bild ein.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Mai 2016)

THEYO schrieb:


> Mit Fahren sind dort Fahrräder gemeint, glaub es mir einfach.



Da Du den Text der Verordnung nicht vorliegen hast, hast Du ihn wahrscheinlich auch nicht gelesen; Deine Informationen stammen also schon aus zweiter Hand. Da ist es immer schlecht mit "glauben".



ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Kurze Zusammenfassung: Abseits der Piste und 2 legalen Strecken bei uns eigentlich überall verboten. Und dies gilt hessenweit und nicht nur in o. g. Naturschutzgebieten. Die Party ist wohl bald vorbei...



Webseiten von Forstbehörden sind m.E.n. keine verlässliche Quelle, wenn es um Betretungsrechte für Radfahrer geht.


----------



## jts-nemo (12. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da Du den Text der Verordnung nicht vorliegen hast, hast Du ihn wahrscheinlich auch nicht gelesen



Nein, es gibt tausend andere Gründe, warum er ihn nicht an dem pc/handy vorliegen hat, wahrscheinlich ist das nicht per se, nur möglich. DU hältst es nur für wahrscheinlich und unterstellst damit etwas. Ich sage nicht, dass er den Text sicher gelesen hat, nur dass man deiner Aussage nicht einfach folgen sollte. Ohne weitere handfeste Informationen ist Diskussion über Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussage müßig.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Mai 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ohne weitere handfeste Informationen ist Diskussion über Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussage müßig.



Ja. Ich will ja auch gar nicht darüber fabulieren, ob es nun ein Verbot gibt oder nicht, sondern nur dazu anhalten, Texte wie Verordnungen und Gesetze mal selbst zu lesen und sich nicht auf Informationen aus zweiter Hand zu verlassen. Das ist gerade dann keine gute Idee, wenn die "zweite Hand" evtl. Interesse an einer bestimmten Interpretation solcher Texte hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (12. Mai 2016)

Fair enough. Das ist oft eine gute Idee.


----------



## THEYO (12. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da Du den Text der Verordnung nicht vorliegen hast, hast Du ihn wahrscheinlich auch nicht gelesen; Deine Informationen stammen also schon aus zweiter Hand. Da ist es immer schlecht mit "glauben".
> 
> 
> 
> Webseiten von Forstbehörden sind m.E.n. keine verlässliche Quelle, wenn es um Betretungsrechte für Radfahrer geht.



Dann glaubst du es mir halt nicht. Dann musst du das wohl googlen/nachfragen.


----------



## THEYO (12. Mai 2016)

Der Punkt ist einfach: Wenn das explizite Radfahrverbot in der VO (die soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe noch Schreibmaschinengeschrieben ist) nicht drinnstünde, dann gäbe es die müßige Diskussion über die Änderung der VO, die im übrigen mangels Durchsetzbarkeit und Sinn von Forst, UNB und Naturpark vorangetrieben wird, gar nicht.
Also entweder glauben, oder irgendwelche Leute im HTK solange nerven bis Sie dir das per Post zukommen lassen.


----------



## bonusheft (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

das stimmt schon alles so, wie von Theyo geschrieben. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist das Dokument irgendwo auf den Seiten der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde (UNB) online zu finden.


----------



## Natural_Events (17. Mai 2016)

Hier nun die Primärquelle.
So lange sich Radfahrer auf den befestigten Wegen aufhalten, sollte es in Anbetracht der geltenden Rechtslage nach § 15 HWaldG keine Probleme geben.


----------



## THEYO (18. Mai 2016)

Natural_Events schrieb:


> Hier nun die Primärquelle.
> So lange sich Radfahrer auf den befestigten Wegen aufhalten, sollte es in Anbetracht der geltenden Rechtslage nach § 15 HWaldG keine Probleme geben.


Ganz richtig ist das so nicht. Die NSG-VO stellt eine zusätzliche Einschränkung dar. Die Frage ist, ob Sie auch so zur Anwendung gebracht wird. Wie gesagt, es gibt Bestrebungen seitens Forst, UNB und Naturpark, die VO entsprechend zu ändern, so dass Radfahren auf Wegen erlaubt wird. Bis das passiert ist die Lage aber eindeutig, wenn es zu einem Rechtsstreit kommt. Ich finde es daher ein bißchen fahrlässig, das hier so darzustellen als ob das kein Problem wäre.


----------



## slowbeat (19. Mai 2016)

THEYO schrieb:


> Ganz richtig ist das so nicht. Die NSG-VO stellt eine zusätzliche Einschränkung dar. Die Frage ist, ob Sie auch so zur Anwendung gebracht wird. Wie gesagt, es gibt Bestrebungen seitens Forst, UNB und Naturpark, die VO entsprechend zu ändern, so dass Radfahren auf Wegen erlaubt wird. Bis das passiert ist die Lage aber eindeutig, wenn es zu einem Rechtsstreit kommt. Ich finde es daher ein bißchen fahrlässig, das hier so darzustellen als ob das kein Problem wäre.


Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.
Es besteht für den Nutzer des Waldes keinerlei Holschuld, sich über mögliche Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechtes zu informieren!

Wird also eine derartige Einschränkung nicht ausgewiesen, so kann eine Zuwiderhandlung auch nicht geahndet werden.
Rund um das NSG Altkönig gibt es meines Wissens nur sehr wenige Hinweisschilder, die überhaupt ein NSG ausweisen. Von einem Radfahrverbot hab ich noch nie gelesen.

So lange das so ist, sind alle markierten Wege legal befahrbar.


----------



## xtccc (19. Mai 2016)

...und auf diesen wenigen Schildern steht sogar dass man zu Fuss und per Rad nur auf den Wegen bleiben soll...wollte das am Montag mal fotografieren - war aber zu faul dazu!


----------



## THEYO (19. Mai 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.
> Es besteht für den Nutzer des Waldes keinerlei Holschuld, sich über mögliche Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechtes zu informieren!


Woher nimmst du diese Sicherheit? Ich will mich hier nicht zum Anwalt der Behörden machen, davon bin ich weit entfernt. Aber die NSG-VO ist über den Hessischen Staatsanzeiger veröffentlicht und damit erstmal gültig, ob da jetzt an jeder Ecke Schilder stehen oder nicht. Wie ich ja oben schon schrieb - derzeit werden bestimmte Paragraphen davon nicht angewendet bzw. durchgesetzt, aber das sollte aber niemand zum Anlass nehmen da oben auf sein (nicht vorhandenes) Recht zu pochen.
An sich hab ich keine Lust hier groß zu diskutieren - ihr könnt ja alle machen was ihr wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (19. Mai 2016)

THEYO schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Sicherheit? Ich will mich hier nicht zum Anwalt der Behörden machen, davon bin ich weit entfernt. Aber die NSG-VO ist über den Hessischen Staatsanzeiger veröffentlicht und damit erstmal gültig, ob da jetzt an jeder Ecke Schilder stehen oder nicht. Wie ich ja oben schon schrieb - derzeit werden bestimmte Paragraphen davon nicht angewendet bzw. durchgesetzt, aber das sollte aber niemand zum Anlass nehmen da oben auf sein (nicht vorhandenes) Recht zu pochen.
> An sich hab ich keine Lust hier groß zu diskutieren - ihr könnt ja alle machen was ihr wollt.



wichtig ist doch diese info:


xtccc schrieb:


> ...und auf diesen wenigen Schildern steht sogar dass man zu Fuss und per Rad nur auf den Wegen bleiben soll...wollte das am Montag mal fotografieren - war aber zu faul dazu!



ich habe vorletzte woche das selbe auf den schildern am altkönig gelesen. eines der schilder war sogar verkehrt herum angebracht.


----------



## slowbeat (19. Mai 2016)

THEYO schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Sicherheit? Ich will mich hier nicht zum Anwalt der Behörden machen, davon bin ich weit entfernt. Aber die NSG-VO ist über den Hessischen Staatsanzeiger veröffentlicht und damit erstmal gültig, ob da jetzt an jeder Ecke Schilder stehen oder nicht. Wie ich ja oben schon schrieb - derzeit werden bestimmte Paragraphen davon nicht angewendet bzw. durchgesetzt, aber das sollte aber niemand zum Anlass nehmen da oben auf sein (nicht vorhandenes) Recht zu pochen.
> An sich hab ich keine Lust hier groß zu diskutieren - ihr könnt ja alle machen was ihr wollt.


Ein Verbot, auf das nirgends hingewiesen wird, kann nicht durchgesetzt werden.
Woher nimmst Du denn die Gewissheit, dass auf der Straße jedes Schild richtig gesetzt ist und irgendwo nicht doch eine Straße theoretisch nicht befahren werden darf?

Die Frage ist nicht, woher ich die Sicherheit nehme, sondern vielmehr, woher Deine Paranoia kommt. Aber das wollen wir hier nicht diskutieren.


----------



## THEYO (19. Mai 2016)

Das Frankfurt & Rhein-Main Forum wie es leibt und lebt... In Zukunft dürft ihr wieder alleine spielen...

Ein letzter Nachtrag noch: Hier hat jemand nach der Rechtslage gefragt, ich hab sie erläutert. Von anderer Seite wurde meine Aussage dann noch mit Fakten untermauert. 
Ihr wollt die Rechtslage nicht hören - euer Problem. Mich hier als paranoiden hinzustellen passt leider allzusehr hier her.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Mai 2016)

THEYO schrieb:


> Das Frankfurt & Rhein-Main Forum wie es leibt und lebt... In Zukunft dürft ihr wieder alleine spielen...
> 
> Ein letzter Nachtrag noch: Hier hat jemand nach der Rechtslage gefragt, ich hab sie erläutert. Von anderer Seite wurde meine Aussage dann noch mit Fakten untermauert.
> Ihr wollt die Rechtslage nicht hören - euer Problem. Mich hier als paranoiden hinzustellen passt leider allzusehr hier her.



nimm das doch nicht so persönlich. ist ja schlimmer als Facebook.


----------



## THEYO (19. Mai 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> nimm das doch nicht so persönlich. ist ja schlimmer als Facebook.


Das Problem ist, dass dieses Lokalforum hier immer derartig reagiert. Ist im übrigen auch der Grund warum unser Verein hier Null Arbeit rein steckt und hier ca. 5 Jahre lang keinen einzigen Post hier platziert hat, was wohl auch so bleiben wird.


----------



## jts-nemo (19. Mai 2016)

THEYO schrieb:


> Ein letzter Nachtrag noch: Hier hat jemand nach der Rechtslage gefragt, ich hab sie erläutert. Von anderer Seite wurde meine Aussage dann noch mit Fakten untermauert.



Danke dafür! Allerdings fand ich auch die Erläuterungen der anderen (solange sie informativ waren) sehr hilfreich (zB dass von Forst-Seite wohl momentan keine Interesse besteht, die drastische, von dir geschilderte Rechtslage durchzusetzen). Die persönlichen Hiebe (à la Paranoia) sollten sich die Betreffenden wirklich sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (19. Mai 2016)

schade, ich finde gerade das was ihr am feldberg macht ziemlich gut. bin zwar nicht der vereinsmensch, aber nachm urlaub wollt ich mir euail re sachen mal anschauen zwecks mitgliedschaft usw.


----------



## THEYO (19. Mai 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> schade, ich finde gerade das was ihr am feldberg macht ziemlich gut. bin zwar nicht der vereinsmensch, aber nachm urlaub wollt ich mir euail re sachen mal anschauen zwecks mitgliedschaft usw.


Das finden wir auch weiterhin gut und freuen uns über neue Mitglieder! In der Vergangenheit (man muss schon fast sagen über jahrzehnte Hinweg) hat sich halt leider gezeigt dass in diesem Unterforum sehr schnell sehr unsachlich diskutiert wird - da halten wir uns eben stark zurück, dafür ist uns unsere Zeit zu schade. Der Bikepark-Info-Fred wird davon ausgenommen bleiben, sofern die Lage dort normal bleibt. 
Wir machen lieber im Hintergrund in Ausschüssen/Runden Tischen usw. die Arbeit und informieren über unsere Kanäle als uns hier blöd anquatschen zu lassen, weil (leider) aus dem Forum hier auch sehr wenig  in Form von Mitarbeit/Mitgliedschaften/Spenden zurück kommt. Da gibt es mit Sicherheit einige Ausnahmen, aber im großen und ganzen sind wir damit die letzten Jahre auch nicht allzu schlecht gefahren.


----------



## THEYO (19. Mai 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Danke dafür! Allerdings fand ich auch die Erläuterungen der anderen (solange sie informativ waren) sehr hilfreich (zB dass von Forst-Seite wohl momentan keine Interesse besteht, die drastische, von dir geschilderte Rechtslage durchzusetzen). Die persönlichen Hiebe (à la Paranoia) sollten sich die Betreffenden wirklich sparen.


Die Info dass das *aktuell *nicht verfolgt wird kam ja auch von mir . Worauf ich hinaus will ist das sich das auch ändern kann, oder das jemand anderes als der Forst auf die Idee kommt da oben jemandem am Kram zu flicken, Irre gibt es im Taunus leider genug. Und dann helfen die Schilder da oben tatsächlich relativ wenig, denn die Rechstlage *ist *eindeutig.
Es ist ja völlig ok, wenn jeder der da hoch fährt im Prinzip weiß dass das heikel ist, dann verhält man sich nämlich auch anders. Dieses vehemente beharren auf dem "Ich hab das Recht hier zu fahren", auch ohne Kenntnis der Sachlage, was ich leider auch schon von einer Menge Menschen auf zwei Rädern im Taunus persönlich mitbekommen habe ist tatsächlich eines der größten Probleme da oben. Einfach mal bißchen entspannter und ruhiger bleiben, 3 Gänge runterschalten und nicht immer stur auf seinem angeblichen "Recht" beharren würde viele Dinge deutlich einfacher machen.


----------



## jts-nemo (19. Mai 2016)

Amen.


Btw: Ich wohne in München und besuche hin und wieder meine Eltern in Kronberg. Jedes Mal denke ich mir "Boah, da beim Trailbau zu helfen wäre mal cool" (ist ja auch mal ne interessante Sache), aber die Arbeitstage am Flowtrail verpasse ich immer gekonnt (ich plane meine Besuche halt nach anderen Kriteien), und über Arbeitsmaßnahmen am Downhilltrail bin ich recht uninformiert. Gibt es da eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit, außerhalb der angekündigten Bautage mal mitzuwirken?


----------



## slowbeat (19. Mai 2016)

THEYO schrieb:


> Die Info dass das *aktuell *nicht verfolgt wird kam ja auch von mir . Worauf ich hinaus will ist das sich das auch ändern kann, oder das jemand anderes als der Forst auf die Idee kommt da oben jemandem am Kram zu flicken, Irre gibt es im Taunus leider genug. Und dann helfen die Schilder da oben tatsächlich relativ wenig, denn die Rechstlage *ist *eindeutig.
> Es ist ja völlig ok, wenn jeder der da hoch fährt im Prinzip weiß dass das heikel ist, dann verhält man sich nämlich auch anders. Dieses vehemente beharren auf dem "Ich hab das Recht hier zu fahren", auch ohne Kenntnis der Sachlage, was ich leider auch schon von einer Menge Menschen auf zwei Rädern im Taunus persönlich mitbekommen habe ist tatsächlich eines der größten Probleme da oben. Einfach mal bißchen entspannter und ruhiger bleiben, 3 Gänge runterschalten und nicht immer stur auf seinem angeblichen "Recht" beharren würde viele Dinge deutlich einfacher machen.


Oh mann, da hab ich aber was ausgelöst.
Wenn ein Paragraph, den es seit 72 Jahren gibt und der seit dem nicht auf Radfahrer bezogen in Anwendung gebracht wurde und wenn es eine aktuelle Beschilderung gibt, die Radfahren auf Wegen im NSG erlaubt, dann ist, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund des zugunsten der Radler vor nicht all zu langer Zeit geänderten Hessischen Waldgesetzes, nicht davon auszugehen, dass plötzlich jemand den Altkönig sperrt.
Und nicht nur, dass die Behörden erwägen, die Verordnung zu reformieren, man muss nur mal kurz überlegen, wie vor 72 Jahren die Fahrräder aussahen und vermutlich auch die Wege dort oben. Kein Wunder, dass man damals nicht zwischen dem Befahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen und dem Befahren mit Fahrrädern unterschieden hat.

Was kann also im schlimmsten Fall immer passieren?
Dass der uralte Paragraph mit einer umfassenden Beschilderung inklusive Ausewisung des Fahrverbotes um den Altkönig für Radfahrer scharfgeschaltet wird. Genau dann würde sich die derzeitige Rechtslage tatsächlich ändern und so lange ist das Befahren von Wegen nicht unrechtmäßig.
Angesichts der Faktenlage ist das äußerst unwahrscheinlich, daher finde ich den Begriff "Paranoia" als Synonym für die Angst vor etwas , das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht eintreten wird, gar nicht falsch.
Ich hab das auch gar nicht bösartig gemeint. Wenn das so angekommen ist, entschuldige ich mich hiermit.

Im Übrigen finde ich das, was die Vereine im Hochtaunus machen, klasse.


----------



## jts-nemo (20. Mai 2016)

Egal, ob man dem zustimmt oder es richtig ist - DAS ist doch mal sachlich und freundlich geschrieben. So schlimm ist das Subforum hier doch gar nicht


----------



## DaBot (17. Juni 2016)

http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokale...p-fuer-den-Urwald-von-morgen;art48711,2062707

Weiß jemand, welchen Trail das betrifft? Ich bin in der Ecke nicht so oft unterwegs...


----------



## jts-nemo (17. Juni 2016)

Klingt nach dem Trail, den ich unter "natürliche Downhill" kennengelernt habe (Das Kerngebiet ist "im Dreieck zwischen Königstein, Fuchstanz und Kleinem Feldberg"). Kann das jemand bestätigen, wo die Gatter zu finden sind?


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juni 2016)

klingt vernünftig, wenn Stollen, Wanderstock und Kettensäge oder Jagdgewehr sich raushalten. mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass dort jemand seine persönlichen Interessen durchsetzen will und offensichtlich auch kann.


----------



## THEYO (17. Juni 2016)

http://www.hessen-forst.de/forstamt-koenigstein-aktuelles-1858.html
und hier: 
http://www.hessen-forst.de/download...in/aktuelles/r_31_flyer_kernflaeche_bs_2.pptx
Im zweiten Link gibt es eine Karte. 
Habe allerdings gerade keine Zeit die mit anderem Kram übereinander zu legen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (17. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche betrifft das den mittleren Teil des Reichenbachtrails.


----------



## jts-nemo (17. Juni 2016)

Ja, liegt so wie vermutet. Trailname hin oder her, der Weg war echt schön, sowohl zu fuß als auch mit Rad. Schade :-/ Naja, wenn ich demnächst mal wieder ins Land komme, muss ich eh erst einmal die beiden extra angelegten Trails probieren


----------



## nrgmac (17. Juni 2016)

Zitat FNP: "Ein Wanderweg oder gar ein ausgewiesener Trail für Biker war der Pfad zwar nie, dennoch wurde er offensichtlich ausgiebig genutzt. Damit ist jetzt Schluss."

 Neeeee.... War noch nie ein ausgewiesener Wanderweg.... Hatte nur bis vor 2 Jahren die Kennzeichnung "Gelber Balken". 
Aber LÜGENPRESSE darf man ja jetzt auch wiederum nicht schreien, oder?

Fakt ist, dass in der gesamten Taunusregion die ganzen kleinen Wanderwege (welche der Forst nicht mit der Benzinkutsche bereisen kann) langsam aber sicher geschlossen/gesperrt/umverlegt werden. Die Biker werden auf die legalen Streckenangebote verwiesen und sollen glücklich sein.


----------



## sipaq (19. Juni 2016)

Hört sich zumindest nach dem Lesen des Artikels an wie der Reichenbachtrail bzw. der ehemalige gelbe Balken Wanderweg (der inzwischen verlegt wurde).


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Juni 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Zitat FNP: "Ein Wanderweg oder gar ein ausgewiesener Trail für Biker war der Pfad zwar nie, dennoch wurde er offensichtlich ausgiebig genutzt. Damit ist jetzt Schluss."
> 
> Neeeee.... War noch nie ein ausgewiesener Wanderweg.... Hatte nur bis vor 2 Jahren die Kennzeichnung "Gelber Balken".
> Aber LÜGENPRESSE darf man ja jetzt auch wiederum nicht schreien, oder?
> ...


Lügenpresse ist das Vokabular von rassisten und dummköpfen mit klemmnudeln. Man möchte es nicht verwenden.


----------



## Taunide (19. Juni 2016)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hört sich zumindest nach dem Lesen des Artikels an wie der Reichenbachtrail bzw. der ehemalige gelbe Balken Wanderweg (der inzwischen verlegt wurde).



Er IST es, der zweite Trailabschnitt von oben gesehen.


----------



## jts-nemo (19. Juni 2016)

Der besonders schöne Teil, mit der netten Bank an dem Mini-Teich? :-(


----------



## ursinator2.0 (19. Juni 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Lügenpresse ist das Vokabular von rassisten und dummköpfen mit klemmnudeln. Man möchte es nicht verwenden.


+1 ;-) Zudem muß man einem Redakteur der FNP (ohnehin nicht gerade das Premiumprodukt am Kiosk) zugestehen, daß er das vielleicht schlichtweg nicht weiß, daß dort mal ein Wanderweg war. Der hat das Wort Fuchstanz wahrscheinlich das erste Mal im Leben gehört.

Gesperrt ist tatsächlich das Stück oberhalb von dem mit der Bank und dem Brückchen, das stark bewaldet anfängt bis dann irgendwann der Baum quer liegt (zw. Bornstedtweg und Elzeweg lt. OSM).


----------



## tomtomba (19. Juni 2016)

Yepp, wenn man von kleinen Feldberg runterkommt ist nach dem zweiten Querweg Schluss....
Haben heute die Gatter auch zum ersten Mal gesehen und natürlich respektiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (19. Juni 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Lügenpresse ist das Vokabular von rassisten und dummköpfen mit klemmnudeln. Man möchte es nicht verwenden.



Ist so nicht ganz richtig, jedoch wird es heute auch von diesen Gruppierungen verwendet. 
Dazu möchte ich anmerken, dass man schlecht recherchierte Informationen nicht veröffentlichen sollte. Das ist mindestens genauso niveaulos, wie das rechte Lager. Der Satz - damit ist nun Schluß - setzt dem Artikel noch die Krone auf. Ist ja schlimmer als dieses Ding mit den vier Buchstaben.


----------



## Taunus_Rookie (18. Juli 2016)

Liebe Mit-Biker,

Ich habe am Samstag leider vergeblich versucht, den Start / Eingang des Victoria Trails zu finden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen:

Orientiert habe ich mich an dieser Route: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?username=strictotoxin

Stimmt diese aus eurer Sicht, oder bin ich hier einer Fehlinfo erlegen? Gemäß o.g. Aufzeichnung müsste der Eingang ja direkt an der ersten Wegkreuzung sein - bin mehrfahr herum gefahren, aber nichts gefunden.

Über eine kurze PN würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Taunus_Rookie (18. Juli 2016)

Danke an alle Hinweisgeber - ich versuche es erneut!


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Juli 2016)

Ist hier nicht ganz so üblich. Vom fuchstanz aus ist es der normale Waldweg und unterhalb des altkönig stößt mit diesem Track direkt drauf.


----------



## DrMainhattan (23. Juli 2016)

Oh je, gestern und heute hat es wieder massive Trailsperrungen (in Form von regelrechten Verbarrikadierungen durch Bretterzäune) gegeben. Viele beliebte MTB-Strecken sind dicht (bzw die Einstiege)...

Kann jemand was berichten wie die Lage vor Ort heute war?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Juli 2016)

Wo denn genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (24. Juli 2016)

Gestern war ich auch unterwegs und am Reichenbach war der Weg verbarrikadiert, also wenn man vom kleinen Feldberg runter zum Reichenbach fährt. Beim ersten Abschnitt lag das Holz an der Seite, der zweite war schon zu. Gesperrt mit dem Hinweis, das bei Betreten mit MTB ein Bußgeld in Höhe von 1000€ fällig ist.


----------



## maxito (24. Juli 2016)

Bin dann rechts davon die Wege gefahren, überall Harvesterspuren, alle 30meter eine neue Schneise. Gut, dass sich Hessen nun endlich um die wilden MTB kümmert und etwas für den Naturschutz tut! ;-)


----------



## tombrider (24. Juli 2016)

Radfahren ist gefährlich und umweltgefährdend! Das haben ja schon die Grünen (!) in Baden-Württemberg gesetzlich bestätigt. Sollen sie doch wie alle anderen auch mit dem Auto auf den Feldberg fahren und auf die Art die Umwelt schonen! Ehrlich: Sowas würden sich nichtmal die Kabarettisten aus der "Anstalt" ausdenken. So verrückt kann doch keiner sein!


----------



## DrMainhattan (24. Juli 2016)

Was ist wenn ich auf einem solchen Weg Pilze sammeln will? Oder wandern?


----------



## maxito (24. Juli 2016)

Habe den FNP Artikel nun gelesen, die Perspektive des Forstamts wird so erklärt: das Gelände ist Wasserschutzgebiet, Befahren ist mit Fahrzeugen verboten, daher kann die moderne Forstwirtschaft das Gebiet nicht wirtschaftlich nutzen. Sie würden allerdings haften, wenn Wanderer durch Astbruch verletzt werden, also wird kurzerhand das Gebiet zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt und sie sind aus der Haftung raus.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Juli 2016)

Ich hab heute die ersten beiden Absperrungen entdeckt (Reichi ist ja schon älter). 1. war, wenn man vom Fuxi den Altkönig rechts umfährt irgendwann dann rechts runter. Da war früher kein Trail, daher definitiv illegal. Aber der hier ist, wenn man dann weiterfährt  auf dem Geradeausstück vom Alti runterRichtug Victoria (Schild "Naturschutzgebiet" vom Altkönig im Rücken beim Fotografieren). Ob das folgende Zickzackstück auch zu ist, weiss ich nicht. Victoria ist jedenfalls noch offen. Ich dachte immer, das Stück vom Foto sei markierter Wanderweg gewesen. Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## wartool (24. Juli 2016)

das Bild ist der Wanderweg "schwarzer Balken" würde ich sagen... 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrMainhattan (24. Juli 2016)

Die TIERwelt wird gestört, soso. "Ich mach mir die Welt so wie sie mir gefällt" fällt mir dazu ein.
Waren heut auch unterwegs. Wenn man wirklich was für den Tierschutz tun will sollte man den Taunus für Motorräder komplett zur Taubzone erklären, was für ein unerträglicher Krach....!!!


----------



## wartool (24. Juli 2016)

und die Jäger aussperren 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mishis (24. Juli 2016)

Ja das war ein Wanderweg und zwar der mit dem schwarzen Balken, wenn das Foto hier: 50.208219 8.488398 entstand, jedoch wurde der schon vor einem halben Jahr vom Taunuswanderklub verlegt, mit Hinweisschilder an den Bäumen und eigentlich auch am Platz des Fotos.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (24. Juli 2016)

mishis schrieb:


> jedoch wurde der schon vor einem halben Jahr vom Taunuswanderklub verlegt


 
Kannst du vielleicht aushelfen, wohin/wolang der verlegt wurde?


----------



## wartool (24. Juli 2016)

na herrlcih.. alle Naturwege weden "verlegt" tolles Konzept...

Trotzdem danke an @mishis für die Aufklärung.

also wird das jetzt wohl zu Gepflogenheit.. 
erst Wanderweg verlegen.. dann fehlt die Argumentationsgrundlage pro bike.. Zäune und Schilder errichten..
 und schwupps.. sind alle brav auf Schotter unterwegs *kotz*


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juli 2016)

mishis schrieb:


> Ja das war ein Wanderweg und zwar der mit dem schwarzen Balken, wenn das Foto hier: 50.208219 8.488398 entstand, jedoch wurde der schon vor einem halben Jahr vom Taunuswanderklub verlegt, mit Hinweisschilder an den Bäumen und eigentlich auch am Platz des Fotos.
> Gruß Michael


Verlegt hin oder her, das Schild bezieht sich darauf das der weg illegal entstanden sei! Da es ein Wanderweg war, wird dieser wohl kaum illegal entstanden sein! @dimb wie schaut das rechtlich aus? ist das so überhaupt zulässig bzw. Rechtlich einwandfrei, einen Weg zu verlegen, und im Nachhinein zu behaupten, dieser sei illegal entstanden?


----------



## DrMainhattan (24. Juli 2016)

Ich versteh nicht warum sich diese Schilder/Zäune so explizit gegen Radfahrer richten.
Darf denn da nun noch ein Wanderer lang oder nicht?? Weil "Radfahren verboten" heisst ja nicht "Wandern verboten" oder "Trailrunning verboten"... 
Wenn ja wäre es ja rechtlich korrekt vom Rad abzusteigen und es zu schieben wenn man unten die "Trailpolizei" sieht...


----------



## wartool (24. Juli 2016)

Zu Fuß hast du in der Regel das Betretungsrecht des Waldes.  Ausnahmen gibt es in Naturschutzgebieten etc. 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte mal eine Begegung in den Alpen mit ein paar Wanderern. Ich konnte den Trail nicht fahren (verblockt) und habe das Rad geschultert. Die mir entgegenkommenden Wanderer meinten nur: Hier darf man kein Rad fahren. Ich sagte: Ich fahre ja auch nicht. Sie tragen Ihren Rucksack, ich mein Fahrrad. Man schaute mich komisch an und ging wortlos an mir vorbei.

Frage: Darf ich im Wald mein Fahrrad auf solchen Wegen spazieren tragen ?


----------



## mishis (24. Juli 2016)

Siehe da, es ist doch schon länger her (2007), mit der Änderung des schwarzen Balken. Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen, es gab ja auch kein großes Schild für geänderte Verkehrsführung. Irgendwie war ich es gewohnt dort lang zu fahren. Bin schon seit 1995 dort so unterwegst gewesen. Das schlimme ist stelle ich gerade fest, das das gesperrte Stück  damals schon offiziel nicht der Weg mit dem schwarzen Balken war. Siehe Seite 7,8. Der ging damals schon in einer Schlaufe den 300 Meter Weg hoch und dann Links Richtung Fuchstanz, um dann rechts rum den oberen Teil des gesperrten Weges aufs Plateau hoch zu führen.
http://drmvf.de/media/38.pdf

Gruß Michael


----------



## tombrider (25. Juli 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eine Begegung in den Alpen mit ein paar Wanderern. Ich konnte den Trail nicht fahren (verblockt) und habe das Rad geschultert. Die mir entgegenkommenden Wanderer meinten nur: Hier darf man kein Rad fahren. Ich sagte: Ich fahre ja auch nicht. Sie tragen Ihren Rucksack, ich mein Fahrrad. Man schaute mich komisch an und ging wortlos an mir vorbei.
> 
> Frage: Darf ich im Wald mein Fahrrad auf solchen Wegen spazieren tragen ?



Wie oben schon gesagt wurde: Du darfst überall langlaufen, wir haben freies Betretungsrecht für den Wald. Ausnahme sind Naturschutzgebiete, die üblicherweise auch als solche gekennzeichnet werden. Radfahren darfst Du nur auf Wegen. Rad schieben oder tragen ist nicht radfahren, das ist im Wald nicht anders als in der Fußgängerzone.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (25. Juli 2016)

mishis schrieb:


> Ja das war ein Wanderweg und zwar der mit dem schwarzen Balken, wenn das Foto hier: 50.208219 8.488398 entstand, jedoch wurde der schon vor einem halben Jahr vom Taunuswanderklub verlegt, mit Hinweisschilder an den Bäumen und eigentlich auch am Platz des Fotos.
> Gruß Michael


Hi, müsste auf der Karte Punkt 2 sein (obwohl ich es laut Karte eher einen Weg weiter unten vermutet hätte, aber wenn das NSG richtig eingezeichnet ist, war es bei 2).


 von 1 hab ich heut auch ein Bild gemacht:
 DerTrail ist definitiv illegal, den gabs früher nämlich nicht. Daß sowas ein rotes Tuch für den Forst ist und jetzt die law-and-order-Faust geschwungen wird ist eigentlich nicht wirklich verwunderlich. Zumal in den Trail auch Anlieger etc. reingebaut sind, wo gar kein Trail sein darf.

Mit dem Betretungsrecht für Fussgänger wär ich mir übrigens nicht so sicher, ich hatte mal früher einen screenshot vom Hessenforst gepostet, dort stand ausdrücklich was von Wegegebot auch für Fussgänger. Das gesperrte Stück am Reichenbachtrail ist ja jetzt Wildruhezone, da gilt auf jeden Fall generelles Betretungsverbot. Ich fürchte, daß das beim (ehemaligen) schwarzen Balken jetzt auch der Fall ist. Die Barriere sieht ja auch nicht gerade als Einladung für Wanderer aus. Ob man nur wegen der Falschbehauptung des illegal entstanden Trails da noch was machen kann? Wahrscheinlich eher weniger. Trotzdem gute Nacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (27. Juli 2016)

Schade, diesen Abschnitt mochte ich auch gerne. Verfolge die Situation im Taunus noch nicht so lange, gab es früher so etwas schon? Oder ist das jetzt eine ganz neue Entwicklung?


----------



## tombrider (27. Juli 2016)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Mit dem Betretungsrecht für Fussgänger wär ich mir übrigens nicht so sicher, ich hatte mal früher einen screenshot vom Hessenforst gepostet, dort stand ausdrücklich was von Wegegebot auch für Fussgänger. Das gesperrte Stück am Reichenbachtrail ist ja jetzt Wildruhezone, da gilt auf jeden Fall generelles Betretungsverbot. Ich fürchte, daß das beim (ehemaligen) schwarzen Balken jetzt auch der Fall ist. Die Barriere sieht ja auch nicht gerade als Einladung für Wanderer aus. Ob man nur wegen der Falschbehauptung des illegal entstanden Trails da noch was machen kann? Wahrscheinlich eher weniger. Trotzdem gute Nacht...



Ich will nicht bezweifeln, daß der Forst solche Aussagen von sich geben kann. Hier in Göttingen hat der Leiter der Forstbehörde in einer öffentlichen Diskussion vor versammelter Presse von sich gegeben, Radfahrer dürften nur auf befestigten Wegen fahren und nicht schneller als 30 km/h. Auf die Rückfrage, wo das denn genau stünde, kam die bemerkenswerte Antwort: "Das steht nirgendwo, das ist so!". Weil: Wenn in Deutschland ein oberer Forstbeamter etwas in seiner Herrlichkeit und Güte beschließt, dann hat das allgemeine Gültigkeit. Jedenfalls meint er das. Auf die Rückfrage, daß in Deutschland jede Einschränkung nur per Gesetz oder aufgrund eines Gesetzes mit einer entsprechenden Verordnung stattfinden kann, und wie er dazu kommt, ohne irgendeine Rechtsgrundlage als Vertreter eines Amtes solche Lügengebäude öffentlich zu verbreiten, kam nur noch peinliches Schweigen. Also nicht alles glauben, was Ämter von sich geben! Sondern auf die Rechtsgrundlage schauen, im Zweifel ins Bundes- und Landeswaldgesetz. Es dürfen einzelne Bereiche vom allgemeinen Betretungsrecht ausgenommen werden (Schonungen, Naturschutzgebiete usw.).


----------



## Asrael (27. Juli 2016)

Das hat definitiv eine neue Qualität. So langsam wirds absurd


----------



## jts-nemo (27. Juli 2016)

mishis schrieb:


> http://drmvf.de/media/38.pdf



Ich tue mir mit Umsetzung aus Text recht schwer und die schiere Menge an Daten auf http://drmvf.de/gps.html (da gibt es ja zig schwarze Balken-Dateien, welche hat denn die Wege rund um den Altkönig?) lässt mich gerade nicht mehr durchblicken. Kannst du (oder gerne jemand anderes  ) mir sagen, wo ich eine digitale Karte für die entsprechende Wege (zB schwarzer Balken) finden kann?


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. Juli 2016)

Ist der Döngesweg/-pfad eigentlich auch zu? Da wütete ja zuletzt auch der Harvester drüber... und der ist doch definitiv als Wanderweg ausgewiesen (oder lieg ich da auch wieder falsch?)???


----------



## Svenos (27. Juli 2016)

Es wurde weiter oben bereits angerissen. Der Hessenforst ernennt Waldstücke, die sich kaum wirtschaftlich nutzen lassen zu sogenannten "Kernflächen". Das sind oft steile Hänge oder extrem feuchte Waldstücke. Also da, wo auch der Harvester an seine Grenzen stößt. Damit wird dann recht elegant das vereinbarte Umweltziel erreicht. 
"Im Koalitionsvertrag der schwarz-grünen Landesregierung von 2014 wurde vereinbart, die Kernflächen im Staatswald von ursprünglich sechs auf acht Prozent auszuweiten." (http://www.hessen-forst.de/naturschutz-schutzgebiete-kernflaeche-naturschutz-4636.html).
Die Interessen von Sportlern oder Wanderern dürften dabei keine Rolle spielen und gejagt darf dort auch weiterhin werden. Ein Schelm, wer da Böses denkt.
Ähnlich ist das ja mit den sogenannten "Wildruhezonen". Otto-normal-Waldbesucher muss draußen bleiben, aber ein Hochsitz neben dem anderen.
Ich denke mal, dass die Ausweisung von "Kernflächen" weiter gehen wird und oft Gebiete treffen wird, die für Biker interessant sind. Damit kann man dann die juristische Keule schwingen und schmerzhafte Bußgelder verhängen.
Das nennt man dann "Vergrämungstaktik".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (27. Juli 2016)

"Wildruhezone" am Winterstein...

An sich finde ich das Prinzip von Wildruhezonen und Kernwald sehr unterstützenswert, aber wenn es so wie von Hessenforst gehandhabt wird, ist das einfach Mist.


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Juli 2016)

vor allem werden die Ruhezonen erklärtes jagdgebiet.
gibt es nur dünnscher im Forst? fährt da niemand Rad?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (27. Juli 2016)

maxito schrieb:


> Schade, diesen Abschnitt mochte ich auch gerne. Verfolge die Situation im Taunus noch nicht so lange, gab es früher so etwas schon? Oder ist das jetzt eine ganz neue Entwicklung?


Vor etwa einem Jahr gab es eine Kontrolle durch Forst mit Polizeiunterstützng auf zwei verbotenen Trails und es wurden tickets über 400€ verteilt. Meines Wissens gab es sowas vorher nie. Ebenso diese massiven Absperrungen, wo niemand mehr behaupten kann, er hätte nix gesehen (früher wurden an solchen Stellen Baumstämme hingelegt). Würde da auch von neuer Qualität sprechen. Ich vermute auch, daß die forstlich ungenutzte Zonen "zusammenkleben", indem die die Wege dazwischen aufheben. Und das sind natürlich die Trails und nicht die Forststrassen, die die alle frisch geschottert haben die letzten Jahre. Als Radfahrer ist man halt leider nur gedulddeter Bittsteller und in der Interessenhackordnung ganz unten angesiedelt. Ich prognostiziere mal, daß das mit den Gattern gerade erst der Anfang ist, wir werden da noch ziemlich viel Aua schreien.
Was die Harvester und Jäger angeht: Wir müssen Gott dankabar sein, daß er Harvester und Jäger erschaffen hat, auf die wir mit dem Finger zeigen können!


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2016)

Wir sollten uns dafür einsetzen das in kernzonen jegliche Nutzung auch das Jagen verboten wird  dann hätten wir vielleicht mal Verbündete....


----------



## Svenos (28. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns dafür einsetzen das in kernzonen jegliche Nutzung auch das Jagen verboten wird  dann hätten wir vielleicht mal Verbündete....


Wen glaubst Du damit als Verbündete gewinnen zu können? 
Forst und Jagd halten trotz einiger Differenzen am Ende immer zusammen (von einigen Ausnahmen abgesehen). Gerade in Gebieten wo die Jagd durch die Forstverwaltung organisiert wird besteht da kaum eine Chance, dass sich etwas ändert. Die Jagd ist da eine willkommene Einnahmequelle für die Forstbetriebe (http://www.hessen-forst.de/holz-jagd-jagd-kurzjagdangebote-1221.html). Das Problem ist, dass der Forst selbst die Regeln für sein Handel aufstellt und kontrolliert. Mittlerweile findet die Holzernte nahezu ganzjährig statt, wie es der Markt eben erfordert. Einschränkungen durch Brut- und Setzzeiten gelten nur andere Waldnutzer. Da werden Genehmigungen für MTB-Veranstaltungen mit Verweis auf Brut- und Setzzeit verweigert und zur gleichen Zeit räumen die Harvester munter die betroffenen Waltstücke aus.
Aus meiner Sicht besteht das Grundproblem darin, dass die Forstbetriebe durch ihre Umstrukturierungen vor einigen Jahren (Ausgründungen in landeseigene Unternehmen) gezwungen wurden Gewinne zu machen. Damit treten andere Zielsetzungen deutlich in den Hintergrund und wirkt sich letztlich auch auf dem Umgang mit anderen Waldnutzern (auch mit uns Bikern) aus.

Und die Umweltverbände reagieren da wohl auch eher reflexartig als rational. Leider wird da nicht in größeren Zusammenhängen gedacht. Es müsste mal erhoben werden wieviel Kilometer Biker im Auto durch die Lande fahren müssen, um auf legalisierten Strecken ihr Hobby ausüben zu können, wenn die vorhandenen Trails (legale wie illegale) immer weiter eingeschränkt werden. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist es fast schon die Regel, dass die Leute Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag mit dem Auto die Bikeparks im Umkreis von 300 km abklappern.
Ab und an ist das ja ok, schon um etwas Abwechslung zu haben. Aber das darf aus Umweltgründen nicht die Regel werden.


----------



## DrMainhattan (28. Juli 2016)

Ich bin gespannt was passieren wird, wenn es mal zu einem "Generationenwechsel" in diesen altbackenen Strukturen kommt. Ob die auch so vernagelt "regieren"? Wie eben schon genannt werden Regeln/Gesetze nach Willkür passend gemacht, so dass es für die Jagd/die Forstwirtschaft am Ende immer zu dem besten Ergebnis führt.
Ich frage mich wie das an anderen Ecken so reibungslos funktionieren kann?
Wo ist das Problem dass durch bestimmte Waldgebiete pro Tag ein paar Radler durchfahren?!
Die Nummer Umweltschutz zieht nicht, die ist durch die Waldabholzung und die Duldung der Motorräder am Feldberg ad absurdum geführt!


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Juli 2016)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was passieren wird, wenn es mal zu einem "Generationenwechsel" in diesen altbackenen Strukturen kommt. Ob die auch so vernagelt "regieren"? Wie eben schon genannt werden Regeln/Gesetze nach Willkür passend gemacht, so dass es für die Jagd/die Forstwirtschaft am Ende immer zu dem besten Ergebnis führt.
> Ich frage mich wie das an anderen Ecken so reibungslos funktionieren kann?
> Wo ist das Problem dass durch bestimmte Waldgebiete pro Tag ein paar Radler durchfahren?!
> Die Nummer Umweltschutz zieht nicht, die ist durch die Waldabholzung und die Duldung der Motorräder am Feldberg ad absurdum geführt!


dummheit verwächst ganz schlecht. ratzfatz ist im Alter aus einem springenden Radler ein vernagelter Holzhändler geworden.


----------



## tombrider (28. Juli 2016)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was passieren wird, wenn es mal zu einem "Generationenwechsel" in diesen altbackenen Strukturen kommt. Ob die auch so vernagelt "regieren"?



Wie ich doch schon oben sagte: Kaum kommen die Grünen Öko-Radler an die Macht, wie in Baden-Württemberg, wird das Radfahren als gefährlich und umweltgefährdend eingestuft und gesetzlich eingeschränkt. Ich hätte ja eher gedacht, daß die das Autofahren einschränken. Aber Irrtum! Wie man sieht, kennt die Volksveräppelung keine Grenzen.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juli 2016)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wen glaubst Du damit als Verbündete gewinnen zu können?
> Forst und Jagd halten trotz einiger Differenzen am Ende immer zusammen (von einigen Ausnahmen abgesehen). Gerade in Gebieten wo die Jagd durch die Forstverwaltung organisiert wird besteht da kaum eine Chance, dass sich etwas ändert. Die Jagd ist da eine willkommene Einnahmequelle für die Forstbetriebe (http://www.hessen-forst.de/holz-jagd-jagd-kurzjagdangebote-1221.html). Das Problem ist, dass der Forst selbst die Regeln für sein Handel aufstellt und kontrolliert. Mittlerweile findet die Holzernte nahezu ganzjährig statt, wie es der Markt eben erfordert. Einschränkungen durch Brut- und Setzzeiten gelten nur andere Waldnutzer. Da werden Genehmigungen für MTB-Veranstaltungen mit Verweis auf Brut- und Setzzeit verweigert und zur gleichen Zeit räumen die Harvester munter die betroffenen Waltstücke aus.
> Aus meiner Sicht besteht das Grundproblem darin, dass die Forstbetriebe durch ihre Umstrukturierungen vor einigen Jahren (Ausgründungen in landeseigene Unternehmen) gezwungen wurden Gewinne zu machen. Damit treten andere Zielsetzungen deutlich in den Hintergrund und wirkt sich letztlich auch auf dem Umgang mit anderen Waldnutzern (auch mit uns Bikern) aus.
> 
> ...


Tschuldigung hätte ich IRONIE dazu schreiben sollen?


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Juli 2016)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wie ich doch schon oben sagte: Kaum kommen die Grünen Öko-Radler an die Macht, wie in Baden-Württemberg, wird das Radfahren als gefährlich und umweltgefährdend eingestuft und gesetzlich eingeschränkt. Ich hätte ja eher gedacht, daß die das Autofahren einschränken. Aber Irrtum! Wie man sieht, kennt die Volksveräppelung keine Grenzen.



Interessantes Quoting... nur wird Hessen durch einen CDU-Mann regiert. Und das Geklüngel funktioniert Parteiübergreifend. Da macht es dann keinen Unterschied, ob grün, schwarz, rot oder braun. Du kannst Dir aber regelmäßig aussuchen, wer Dich verarschen darf. Und irgendjemand fällt immer hinten runter. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, Politik sei zu 5% Wissen, 10% Glauben, 10% Idealismus und 75% Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (29. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung hätte ich IRONIE dazu schreiben sollen?


Achso! Ich dachte schon...


----------



## Svenos (29. Juli 2016)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was passieren wird, wenn es mal zu einem "Generationenwechsel" in diesen altbackenen Strukturen kommt. Ob die auch so vernagelt "regieren"? Wie eben schon genannt werden Regeln/Gesetze nach Willkür passend gemacht, so dass es für die Jagd/die Forstwirtschaft am Ende immer zu dem besten Ergebnis führt.
> Ich frage mich wie das an anderen Ecken so reibungslos funktionieren kann?
> Wo ist das Problem dass durch bestimmte Waldgebiete pro Tag ein paar Radler durchfahren?!
> Die Nummer Umweltschutz zieht nicht, die ist durch die Waldabholzung und die Duldung der Motorräder am Feldberg ad absurdum geführt!


Es geht halt um richtig viel Geld. Die Gesetzgebung zur Waldbewirtschaftung werden stark durch private Waldbesitzer beeinflußt (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philipp_Franz_zu_Guttenberg). Da geht es um enorme EU-Subvetionen, mit denen sich die großen privaten Waldbesitzer eine goldene Nase verdienen. I.d.R. auf Kosten der Steuerzahler, die dann bitte schön im Wald nix zu suchen haben. Ich überspitze jetzt bewußt etwas, aber nach diesem Prinzip läuft es doch.
Ein Beispiel: Wer trägt wohl die Kosten für die Instandsetzung der Waldwege nachdem das Holz gemacht wurde? Man könnte vermuten, dass das zu 100% dejenige tut, der die Gewinne aus dem Holzverkauf macht. Dem ist aber nicht so. Einen guten Anteil daran trägt die Allgemeinheit. Und dann muss man sich als Biker anpöbeln lassen, dass man mit den Reifen die Wege zerstören würde.
Die Holzwirtschaft in Deutschland ist hochsubventioniert, macht ihre eigenen Regeln und darf sich auch noch selbst kontrollieren. Ein ähnlich gutes Geschäftsmodell hatte auch mal die Atomwirtschaft in Deutschland.


----------



## Taunide (2. August 2016)

Der Parkplatztrail ist nicht mehr fahrbar, massive Holzernte im unteren Bereich.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie das Gebiet aussieht, nachdem die arbeiten dort abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## DrMainhattan (2. August 2016)

Taunide schrieb:


> Der Parkplatztrail ist nicht mehr fahrbar, massive Holzernte im unteren Bereich.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie das Gebiet aussieht, nachdem die arbeiten dort abgeschlossen sind.



Alles für den Naturschutz!


----------



## jofland (7. August 2016)

So sieht der Tümpel-Trail aktuell aus...


----------



## Taunide (7. August 2016)

http://hessenschau.de/wirtschaft/se...teinwaellen,baumfaellen-bodendenkmal-100.html


----------



## bfri (7. August 2016)

Der Tümpeltrail ist/war ein netter Trail. Aber in dem Fall sieht es nach den normalen, regelmäßigen Holzfällarbeiten aus, die immer mal wieder erledigt werden. Drücke euch die Daumen, dass bald wieder etwas Ruhe einkehrt im Taunus.


----------



## Svenos (8. August 2016)

Taunide schrieb:


> http://hessenschau.de/wirtschaft/se...teinwaellen,baumfaellen-bodendenkmal-100.html


Das ist mal wieder ein schönes Vorzeigeprojekt für die Presse. Ansonsten nehmen die auf Bodendenkmäler null Rücksicht, zumindest nicht auf dem Limes zwischen Aartal und Glashütten. Bei meiner letzten Tour auf dem Limesweg war der an vielen Stellen von Harvestern zerwühlt. Dem Fahrer des Harvester (wahrscheinlich ein Subunternehmer aus dem bayrischen Wald oder dem angrenzenden Ausland) kann man da wohl noch nicht mal einen Vorwurf machen, die sind ziemlich ahnungslos. Aber der Auftrggeber (Hessenforst) müsste das besser wissen.
Am Ende heißt es dann: Das waren die Biker mit ihren dicken Reifen


----------



## DaBot (9. August 2016)

Bin gestern am Altkönig vorbeigerollt, der Zaun am Einstieg zum "alten" schwarzen Balken wurde "abgebaut", alle Latten liegen ordentlich links am Rand... Bin gespannt wann einbetonierte Metallpfosten und Metalldraht kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (18. August 2016)

http://www.fnp.de/lokales/hochtaunu...t-mit-der-Holzernte-begonnen;art48711,2167597

Einige Schmankerl hieraus:
- "Drei Monate haben die Sägen und Motoren in den Taunuswäldern weitgehend geschwiegen – ganz bewusst und mit Rücksicht auf Flora und Fauna."
- „Die Maschine kann die Bäume sehr kontrolliert zu Fall bringen. Dadurch werden Schäden an den verbleibenden Bäumen vermieden“, unterstreicht der Mann vom Fach.
-„Es ist wie immer im Leben: Wenn man gegenseitig ein wenig Rücksicht aufeinander nimmt, dann geht das schon.“

"Unverfroren" viel mir spontan dazu ein.


----------



## Off (23. August 2016)

Hallo Ihr Taunus Biker,

ich war heute mal wieder auf unserem geliebtem Feldberg unterwegs. Ich musste allerdings feststellen das viele Trails mittlerweile vom Forst gesperrt wurden. Die Trails sind durch Holz Barrikaden am Einstieg geblockt und mit Schildern versehen die zu einer Strafe von bis zu 1000 € aufrufen. Wir sind ein Stückchen unter der Warnung eingestiegen und prompt am Ausstieg auf den Forst gestossen der uns freundlich darauf hinwies das wir doch nun eine "Legale" Strecke zum fahren haben und diese doch lieber nutzen sollen. Ist das nun die Antwort darauf das wir die anderen Trails nicht mehr fahren dürfen ? Was haltet ihr von den Maßnahmen und was meint ihr wo das hinführt ?

Viele Grüße,

Off


----------



## wartool (23. August 2016)

Off schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Taunus Biker,
> 
> ich war heute mal wieder auf unserem geliebtem Feldberg unterwegs. Ich musste allerdings feststellen das viele Trails mittlerweile vom Forst gesperrt wurden. Die Trails sind durch Holz Barrikaden am Einstieg geblockt und mit Schildern versehen die zu einer Strafe von bis zu 1000 € aufrufen. Wir sind ein Stückchen unter der Warnung eingestiegen und prompt am Ausstieg auf den Forst gestoßen der uns freundlich darauf hinwies das wir doch nun eine "Legale" Strecke zum fahren haben und diese doch lieber nutzen sollen. Ist das nun die Antwort darauf das wir die anderen Trails nicht mehr fahren dürfen ? Was haltet ihr von den Maßnahmen und was meint ihr wo das hinführt ?
> 
> ...



Was ich davon halte schreibe ich hier lieber nicht. - Wo es hinführt wird die Zukunft zeigen...

Hast du einen Namen des Forstmitarbeiters, auf den du gestoßen bist?

Übrigens: fahren durfte man die jetzt mit Zäunen un Schildern versehenen Trails laut Gesetz noch nie.. es handelt sich um illegal entstandene Wege (die aber allesamt leider geil sind :-D) - und auch die höchstmögliche Strafandrohung hat sich nicht verändert.


----------



## kreisbremser (23. August 2016)

was wurde denn anderes erwartet? natürlich versuchen die jetzt das biker-Problem auf diese Weise einzudämmen.


----------



## Feldbergtour (23. August 2016)

Wo ist eigentlich festgelegt welcher Weg legal ist und welcher nicht? Es gibt offizielle Wanderwege, das ist klar. Das Betreten des Waldes ist aber ohnehin jedermann gestattet, dafür braucht es keinen offiziellen Weg. Markierte Wanderwege sind daher mE eher ein "Service" der Wandervereine um Wanderungen im Taunus zu erleichtern. Daneben gibt es andere Wege die nicht speziell markiert, aber zB auf Karten verzeichnet sind, andere Wege, die vielleicht schon seit 5, 10 oder 20 Jahre existieren und seitdem widerspruchslos geduldet und genutzt werden, vielleicht sogar ursprünglich selbst durch Forstarbeiten, etc. entstanden. Verstehe eigentlich nicht, wiese diese Wege "illegal" sein sollten. Und vor allem wer und nach welchen Kriterien entscheidet, welcher Weg davon angeblich "illegal" ist. Willkürlich lediglich einige Wege davon zu schließen darf die Forstbehörde jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2016)

Es folgt ein wertungsfreier Beitrag meinerseits.

Was ein Weg ist, ist mehr oder weniger durch das Forstgesetz geregelt. Auch wer Wege benutzen darf. Das Anlegen von Wegen bedarf der Zustimmung des Eigentümers. Somit sind alle Trassen, die von wem auch immer ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers angelegt wurden, kein Weg im Sinne des Forstgesetzes.

Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt für das Land Hessen vom 8. Juli 2013
Gesetz zur Neuregelung des Rechts des Waldes und zur Änderung anderer Rechtsvorschriften

§ 15
Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren

(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung nach den Maßgaben von § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 3 und 4 des Bundeswaldgesetzes und der nachfolgenden Abs. 2 bis 4 betreten.

2) Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher haben aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen, damit eine gegenseitige Belästigung oder Behinderung vermieden wird. Durch die Benutzung darf die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht gestört, die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht behindert, der Wald nicht gefährdet, geschä- digt oder verunreinigt und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt werden.

(3) Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang.

(6) Das Anlegen von Wegen durch Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher ohne Zustimmung der Waldbesitzerin oder des Waldbesitzers ist unzulässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feldbergtour (23. August 2016)

Man kann vermutlich auch anderer Meinung sein, aber wenn ein Weg über Jahre oder Jahrzehnte vom Waldbesitzer geduldet wurde, ist es fragwürdig, dass öffentliche Forstbetriebe einige Wegen davon nun aufgrund nicht nachvollziehbarer Kriterien als illegal deklarieren (zumindest mir nicht nachvollziehbar). Anscheinend haben zumindest einige der Verantwortlichen der öffentlichen Forstbetriebe in den vergangenen Jahren die Wege nicht als "illegal" betrachtet und Ihnen ggf. sogar zugestimmt.

Ich sehe jedenfalls das Problem, dass Wegsperrungen die Konflikte an schönen Tagen gerade auf den geschotterten Forststraßen trotz Rücksichtnahme durch die große Zahl an Waldbesuchern verstärken. Auch politisch ist das gegenwärtige Vorgehen der Forstbetriebe daher mE fragwürdig.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2016)

Gerade das Forstamt Königstein war in den letzten Jahren sehr aktiv, was das Illegalisieren betraf. Wenn der Besitzer (oder Verwalter) das Forstamt oder der Naturpark (im Auftrag) ist, ist die Sache ja, zumindest aus deren Sicht klar.


----------



## maxito (23. August 2016)

bevor wir alle wieder bei Null anfangen, einige Seiten zuvor wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass zwei der jetzt gesperrten Wege ehemals Wanderwege mit dem schwarzen und dem gelben Balken waren. Zumindest diese sind nicht illegal entstanden. Leider führt diese Wortwahl des Forsts dazu, dass in der Presse wieder etwas von illegal angelegten MTB Trails steht. Da denkt jeder an wilde MTBler, die den Wald zerstören. Das eigentliche Anliegen vieler MTBler hier, auf allen bestehenden Wegen fahren zu dürfen, geht unter und wir werden wieder kriminalisiert.


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. August 2016)

Tja, es sind nun ein Flowtrail und ein Downhill Trail gebaut worden. Es muss doch klar gewesen sein, dass der Forst hier - wenn auch unausgesprochen - mit der Erlaubnis ein Deal ausgehandelt habt. Ihr kriegt die beiden Strecken, wir können dann den Rest zu machen. Was machen / sagen den die Betreiber der Downhill / Flowtrailstrecke dazu. Gibt es da Gespräche ? Was sagt denn der DIMB dazu ?


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. August 2016)

Hat den einer eine Liste, welche (Wander)Wege denn tatsächlich gesperrt sind ?


----------



## tomtomba (25. August 2016)

mal etwas OT
eingeweihte wissen was ich meine...
Es gibt im Taunus (unweit des Fuchstanz) einen Trail, der am Anfang in einer relativ frischen Harvesterspur anfängt und später über eine alte Rückegasse ziemlich weit unten auf den Tilmansweg stößt. 
Wie ist das denn "rechtlich" das ist ja nicht ausgeschildert und nix, eben nur Zufall, daß die Harvesterspuren und alten Rückegasssen so aufeinandertreffen, daß man das recht flowig fahren kann. 
Kaputt machen, kann man da als Biker nix mehr...das ist schon alles kaputt...

lg
Tom


----------



## bonusheft (25. August 2016)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, welchen Weg Du meinst, spielt aber auch keine Rolle. 

Im Waldgesetz steht, daß Rückegassen nicht befahren werden dürfen. Die Frage, ob man etwas kaputtmachen kann oder nicht, stellt sich von daher leider nicht. Selbst wenn der Harvester ein paar Minuten vorher seine Reifen in den Boden gegraben hat.


----------



## tomtomba (26. August 2016)

Den Weg wollte ich auch nicht groß thematisieren, wer weiß wer mitliest. 
Aber Danke für Deine Antwort. Damit ist das ja sonnenklar geregelt....(leider) 
Aber das ist eine Schande, da machen die Maschinen 5 m breite Schneisen in den Wald, verdichten den Boden betonhart und dann darf man das als Radler nicht befahren....Wo ist da der Sinn...
Aber egal Gesetz ist Gesetz...

Das mit den Trailsperrungen nimmt aber wirklich überhand. Wir sind gestern abend gelaufen/gejoggt rund um das Naturfreundehaus, selbst dort sind 2 wunderschöne Trails gesperrt worden. Die sind zwar tatsächlich niemals Wanderwege gewesen, aber den einen fahre ich schon seit 20 Jahren, der ist nicht erst in den letzten Jahren entstanden, der andere ist zugegeben deutlich jünger. 

Mal schauen wo das hinführt....
So long
Tom


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (27. August 2016)

War gestern vomi wandern: Habe die live zufällig immer wieder getroffen, wie sie Gatter errichtet haben. Insgesamt allein gestern bestimmt 40 neue Zäune errichtet. Ein Skandal ist die Lüge hinsichtlich Reichenbach-Wanderweg: Wie kann ein Weg, der schon vor 30 Jahren auf den Wanderkarten als Wanderweg markiert war, illegal entstanden sein? Eine große Sauerei was die machen.
Mir tun die armen Biker leid, die sich am Ende selbst ihr Ghetto gebuddelt haben. Nur noch 2 Strecken die man jetzt fahren kann - eine die für ca. 1 Promill der Bker in Betracht kommt (Downhillstrecke) und nichts mit Mountainbiken so wie ich es verstehe zu tun hat und ein sog. Flowtrail der derzeit sehr langweilig ist und niemals alle Biker aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet aufnehmen kann. Für Tourenfahrer git es jetzt also exakt gar nichts mehr.

Ein Problem ist ja auch dass der Forst in seiner Profitgier fast alle ehemals naturnahen Wanderwege (die ja legal gewesen wären) geschleift oder verwüstet/vermatscht hat. Somit bleibt quasi im ganzen Taunus nichts mehr außer dem einen "Flowtrail" für Tausende Biker.

Armes Deutschland. Also Wald- und Naturerlebnis für meine Kinder künftig dann nur noch animiert und per VR-Brille  (das war jetzt Ironie. So einen Blödsinn werde ich mir nie zulegen).

Aber so isses halt in Muttis Land: Massenhaftes Holz fällen rund ums Jahr u.a für ihre "Energiewende", den ganzen Wald leer räumen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, damit am Ende das Holz verstromt wird (wie effizient) und ein Cayenne Hybrid (dieser wiederum staatlich gefördert mit 3.000 €) wieder aufgeladen werden kann. Bei dem Thema könnte ich jetzt noch gleich was zur Energieeffizienz der Vogelschreddernsagen, die im Starkwindland Hessen in die Wälder gepflanzt werden und bestimmt alle mit einer Energiebilanz von 0 beginnen  (Produktion, Rodung, Betonfundament ist bestimmt alles klimaneutral), aber da würde ich glaube ich kein Ende mehr finden.

*Wenn es jetzt hier wenigstens einen gibt, dem ich aus der Seele gesprochen habe, wäre ich positiv überrascht und wäre gern bereit mal eine gemeinsame Tour zu drehen - natürlich nur noch auf Forstautobahnen. *

Da fällt mir gerade was ein: Warum verabreden sich nicht mal alle Biker für Sonntag im Spätsommer bei bestem Wetter und pendeln zu Hunderten permanent zwischen Königstein-Fuchstanz-Feldberg auf dem einen Weg hin und her? Dann wird es schnell einen Aufschrei geben, dass die Situation so für Wanderer nicht hinnehmbar ist und die Kanalisierung auf Hauptwege nicht geht.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. August 2016)

Für die Aktion würde ich glatt die Zeit und weg auf mich nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (27. August 2016)

Gestern zusätzlich nochmal 40 neue Zäune?!?

Ich hätte mal gern gewusst wo denn noch...? Gibt es ernsthaft nichts besseres zu tun?! Diese erbärmlichen Kreaturen tun mir schon fast leid, denn ausrichten werden sie damit nichts...


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2016)

Abgesehen von den Zäunen nervt die um sich greifende Polemik gewaltig!


----------



## DaBot (28. August 2016)

War heute zu Fuß am Altkönig unterwegs: Wie soll ich die Nasen vom Forst ernst nehmen, wenn die Harvester noch im NSG parken und die Rückegassen bis kurz unter den Ringwall gehen?


----------



## bfri (28. August 2016)

Ganz einfach. Die haben eine Lizenz und du nicht. 
Aber sehr schade zu hören, wie es sich in der alten Heimat entwickelt. Ich hoffe, es wird eine Einigung gefunden und nicht nur noch Gitter/Gatter aufgestellt.
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist ein Trail, der z. B. ein Jahr nicht mehr gefahren wurde, ruck zuck wieder von der Natur zurück erobert und kaum wiederzuerkennen.

Viele Grüße aus Utah. 
Hier sind die Trails offiziell beschildert. Man wird allerdings gebeten, sie nicht im matschigen Zustand zu fahren.


----------



## DaBot (1. September 2016)

Zur Info: Die Telegraphenschneise am Herzberg wurde tatsächlich (fast) freigeräumt. Ganz oben haben Sie freundlicherweise noch drei Stämme liegen lassen... Weiter unten liegt auch noch ein großer Stapel.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2016)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Zäunen nervt die um sich greifende Polemik gewaltig!



Was erwartest Du Bernd? Der Forst macht was er will und unsere Interessen gehen ihm sonstwo vorbei. Das Ganze war absehbar, keiner wollte es wahr haben. Die einen haben jetzt ihre DH die anderen den tollen Flowtrail.

So sind wenigstens zwei Gruppen glücklich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2016)

Wahre Worte: DH und Flowtrail sind die selbst errichteten Ghettos der Biker. Das war vorab mehr als absehbar.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. September 2016)

Bedauerlich, aber wir alle wissen, das zwei Kleinigkeiten nicht für eine ausfüllende Radtour taugen.


----------



## Strampelino (3. September 2016)

........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. September 2016)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So sind wenigstens zwei Gruppen glücklich.



...und die übrig gebliebenen werden, wie so oft, kriminalisiert


----------



## Strampelino (4. September 2016)

Wir müssen leider einfach damit leben, ändern werden wir das eh nicht. Einfach legale Wege fahren oder halt bleiben lassen. gibt ja noch genug was man für Touren fahren kann und darf..... Und mal ehrlich der flowtrail ist doch für jeder Mann gut fahrbar , wer es steiler braucht fährt die dh Strecke und baut die in seine Tour ein......und wem das nicht gefällt, naja es gibt auch noch Schotter und Forstwege .

Ich denke eh das die ganze Situation sich früher oder später wieder beruhigen wird.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. September 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> .... Und mal ehrlich der flowtrail ist doch für jeder Mann gut fahrbar , wer es steiler braucht fährt die dh Strecke und baut die in seine ................. Schotter und Forstwege Tour ein.



Irgendwie widerspricht sich Dein Post. Hab das mal so korrigiert, was am Ende übrig bleibt, wenn nur noch Flowtrail und DH-Strecke übrig bleiben:



Strampelino schrieb:


> Ich denke eh das die ganze Situation sich früher oder später wieder beruhigen wird.



Wohl kaum, hier werden Tatsachen geschaffen, die sich nur schwer wieder rückgängig gemacht werden können.


----------



## Strampelino (4. September 2016)

Schön das du  Sätze baust, so habe ich das aber nicht gemeint
Meinte Leuten den  die dh strecken nicht zusagen fahren eh auf Schotter und Forstwegen.
Verstehe die ganze Aufregung halt nicht, der Taunus ist groß und für jeden ist etwas dabei.
Wenn ein Trail halt kein Wanderweg war, dann ist das halt so. Wenn es irgendwann noch mehr Flow trails und dh strecken geben wird die Legal sind  ....umso besser.
Am besten wenn es irgendwann noch ein liftbetrieb und ähnliche Strecken wie in beerfelden geben würde.
Wem das nicht gefällt einfach auf offiziellen wegen bleiben und alles ist gut, wo ist das Problem.
Das alle Wanderwege im gesamten Taunus gesperrt werden , also das glaubt doch nicht wirklich jemand.


----------



## nrgmac (4. September 2016)

Wenn man offiziellen Quellen glauben darf, dann schon.  Laut Taunusklub werden die ganzen naturnahen Wege auf die Schotterpisten verlegt.  Die Pfade sollen dann renaturiert werden. Derzeit passiert das im gesamten Taunus.


----------



## Strampelino (4. September 2016)

Dann ist das halt so. Kann man eh nix machen. Zum Glück gibt es dann wenigstens die dh strecken und den flowtrail. Und mal ehrlich ich kenne alleine bei mir in der Ecke soviele Wege , das dauert Jahre bis die alle zugegattert sind. Wenn das so wäre kommen aber auch bald weniger Leute in Taunus , was die Herrschaften dann aber auch nicht wollen.
Da werden die Wanderer aber blöd schauen, die müssen dann auf den Hauptweg und wir dürfen durch den Wald fahren. Haben ja dann unsere streckenHätten sich dann selbst ins Knie gefickt

Ich hoffe man kann die Ironie herauslesen, macht euch nicht verrückt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (4. September 2016)

Dann pack mal schön alle aktiven Biker auf den Flowtrail und den Dh. Vergattern muss nicht mal sein, Markierung weg, dann ist es ein Nicht-Weg.


----------



## Strampelino (4. September 2016)

Dann werden mehr strecken kommen.
Aber die ganze Panik und Diskussion bringt doch irgendwie nix. Es kommt wie es kommt.
Muss man halt zum Biken wo anderes hinfahren und da sein Geld ausgeben. Man hat ja leider nicht das Recht auf sein Interesse zu beharren, ist ja nicht unser Taunus .  Es ist sehr schade aber ändern kann man es leider nicht.
Aber nochmal ich glaube nicht das nur noch auf dem Hauptweg gewandert wird. Die wandere oder Waldscheisser halten sich ja nichtmal an die Gatter


----------



## Marko S (5. September 2016)

Alles sehr interessant zu lesen und beschreibt leider auch nur ein Symptom der Bike Gemeinde.
Kaum einer hier ist bereit sich für die Offiziellen Wanderwege im Taunus einzusetzen.
Mal auf die Idee sich im Taunusklub anzumelden und die Wanderwege mit zu gestalten kommt keiner.
Denn der Taunusklub und im speziellen der Wegewart ist zuständig für die offiziellen Wanderwege.
Eigentlich müsste jeder der sich hier beschwert so langsam mal aktiv werden und wir Biker sollten den Taunusklub übernehmen.
Ob es jetzt den Flowtrail oder die DH gibt oder nicht spielt doch kaum eine Rolle.
Die Sperrungen der nicht legalen Weg gibt's schon seit Jahren in regelmäßigen Abständen, das ist doch nichts wirklich neues im Taunus.
Die illegale DH und die nicht legalen Weg wurden immer wieder abgebaut und zugelegt.
Der einzige Unterschied, diese mal stehen halt lächerliche Zäune da.
Das die ganzen in den letzten Jahren nicht legal angelegten Wege bei den Eigentümer nicht wirklich auf Zustimmung stoßen sollte auch jedem klar sein.
Auch die Anzahl der jetzt gesperrten nicht legalen Wege hat in den letzten Jahren deutlich zugenommen, auch das ist eine Tatsache.
Ganz ehrlich wirklich wundern braucht sich eigentlich keiner hier.
Das die Politik vom Naturpark und dem Forst auch nicht wirklich gut ist ist dann wieder eine andere Sache.
Immer weiter Wege durch den Wald zu zimmern ohne das legal zu machen kann auf jeden Fall nicht die Lösung sein.
Je mehr Wege auf diese Art und Weise entstehen um so härter wird das Forstamt Königstein durchgreifen.
Und das leider zur Zeit meistens rechtlich nicht angreifbar.
So und jetzt dürft ihr gerne über meine Aussagen herziehen.


----------



## nrgmac (5. September 2016)

Warum herziehen? Fakt ist, dass derzeit offizielle Wanderwege auf  Hauptwege umgelegt werden. Die Begründung liegt mal wieder im Rahmen der Wegesicherung. Ist eben bequemer die Wege mit dem SUV als zu Fuß zu kontrollieren. Die Idee im Taunusklub einzutreten hatten auch schon ein paar Leute. Jedoch sind auch da sehr viele Bestandsstrukturen, welche sich so schnell nicht ändern lasse (Verein - alte Säcke Problem). 
Ändern kann man an der Gesamtsituation wahrscheinlich eh nichts, da es bei allen Beteiligten immer wieder Vollpfosten gibt, die das bisher erreichte wieder zu nichte machen. Da braucht man nur mal diesen Fred ein bisserl genauer durchlesen und die hier vertretenen Meinungen ansehen. Da wundert einen nichts mehr.


----------



## wartool (5. September 2016)

einfach mal ein Flashmob von 500 oder mehr Bikern, die den ganzen Tag die Hauptwege stark frequentieren, weil sie keine Trails fahren.. mit allen Stilblüten.. vom Schotterheizenden CCler bis zu eingerüsteten DHlern... mal gucken, was dann kommt... 
zumindest sollte das unter dem Fußvolk einen Denkanstoß geben.. mir kommt es so vor, als würde die Akzeptanz durch entsprechende Pressemeldungen und eben Zäune samt Schildern nicht gerade steigen..


----------



## Strampelino (5. September 2016)

Was mich nur an der Aussage von vielen stört, die ganze Problematik den Leuten in die Schuhe schieben wollen, die mit sehr sehr viel Arbeit uns allen drei strecken gebaut haben. Findet ihr nicht das ihr es  euch zu einfach macht, selber nichts machen und nur nörgeln und die Schuld immer den anderen geben, man selbst ist ja nie schuld.........

Das mit einem flashmob könnte auch nach hinten losgehen. Was ist wenn es dann nur noch geh  Wege gibt mit sonderbefahrrecht gibt.ist alles möglich , schonmal drüber nachgedacht ?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Was mich nur an der Aussage von vielen stört, die ganze Problematik den Leuten in die Schuhe schieben wollen, die mit sehr sehr viel Arbeit uns allen drei strecken gebaut haben.



Jetzt mach aber mal nen Punkt, das ist doch komplett aus der Luft gegriffen. Niemand hat hier den Leuten die die Strecken gebaut haben irgendwas in die Schuhe geschoben, im Gegenteil, Hut ab vor deren Engagement....Mit solchen Aussagen hetzt nur die Biker gegeneinander auf, ganz Gescheit!


----------



## Strampelino (5. September 2016)

Na ja hab hier was von selbsterichteten  bike gehttos gelesen.......hört sich halt schon nicht so positiv an, ganz gescheit!
Wie auch immer, im Forum mit bla bla ändert man eh nix !
Die Biker die groooosse Gemeinschaft die es eh nicht gibt aufhetzten? Hä  wat is los?
Das Problem ist doch eher das jeder sich selbst der nächste ist und auf seinen eigenen Interessen beharrt.
Nach dem Motto solange es mich nicht selbst betrifft , ist es egal! Das ist eher das Problem .


----------



## oldrizzo (5. September 2016)

Hmmm, welche offiziellen Stellen haben denn den Plan ausgeplappert? Der Taunusclub ist ja nichts offizielles. Nicht, dass ich mir das nicht vorstellen könnte. Die Pläne für eine Reduzierung der nutzbaren Wege im Taunus liegen ja schon länger in der Schublade und mit Andeutungen wurde nicht gespart. Aber wenn es jetzt eine Aussage einer offiziellen Stelle geben, könnte man die ja mal rechtlich überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Taunus-Rakete (5. September 2016)

Mich würde interessieren welche Absprachen es im Vorfeld der Genehmigung des "Flowtrails" zwischen den Initiatoren mit Forst und Naturpark gegeben hat. Die derzeitigen Sperrungen stehen doch ganz offensichtlich mit der Eröffnung der legalen Strecken in Zusammenhang. Zwischen Rotem Kreuz und Altkönig ist mittlerweile fast alles in Richtung Königstein runter gesperrt. Das ist schon Massiv und übersteigt alle sonstigen Aktivitäten der letzten Jahre. Besonders Ärgerlich aus meiner Sicht ist die absolute Belanglosigkeiten des Flowtrails. Dieser Trail vereint alles, was der Großteil der Biker i.d.R. versucht zu meiden: Lage mitten auf der Halligalli Forstautobahn, technisch anspruchslos, kaum Gefälle, viel Befahren etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (5. September 2016)

Es gibt keine Absprachen, die Sperrungen von legalen Wegen betreffen. Das z.B. die illegale DH geopfert werden würde war aber klar. Irgendwer schrieb, wem der Flowtrail zu zahm sei, könne die DH fahren. Das ist absolut zutreffend, löst aber das Problem nicht. Fadenscheinige Meckerei in einem Forum aber genau so wenig. Love it, *change it* or leave it.


----------



## Strampelino (5. September 2016)

Wenn ich das immer höre....technisch anspruchsvoll im Taunus . Sorry aber da ist man im Taunus eh an der falschen Stelle . Oder kommt das von den Leuten die genau diese Problematik geschaffen haben........


----------



## Taunus-Rakete (5. September 2016)

Kritische Stimmen sind wichtig in der Diskussion. Lob für den Flowtrail gibt es genug. Das sich dadurch einige Involvierte ständig auf die Füße getreten fühlen, kann ich sogar ein wenig nachvollziehen. Es sollte aber auch verstanden werden, dass das Flowtrail-Konzept im Allgemeinen, nicht bei allen Bikern auf Zustimmung stößt. Auch wenn es von der DIMB gerne so dargestellt wird.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. September 2016)

Das muss es ja auch gar nicht. Auch innerhalb der DIMB wird darüber diskutiert. 

Schwierig wird es m.E. nur dann, wenn die Kritik erfolgt, wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen liegt. Ich pers. würde mir mehr Partizipation im Vorfeld, sprich beim Behördenmarathon etc. wünschen. Es sollte jedem klar sein, dass die Projektinvolvierten ihren Einsatz neben Vollzeitjobs, Familie etc. erbringen. Angesichts der Zeitaufwands kann ich da jeden verstehen, der sich auf die Füße getreten fühlt. Da mag die Kritik noch so berechtigt sein.

Was im Taunus gerade abgeht ist unter aller Sau! Es ist ja nicht nur am Feldberg so, auch in Gegenden, in denen es keinen Flowtrail oder einen DH gibt.


----------



## mw.dd (5. September 2016)

Taunus-Rakete schrieb:


> Es sollte aber auch verstanden werden, dass das Flowtrail-Konzept im Allgemeinen, nicht bei allen Bikern auf Zustimmung stößt. Auch wenn es von der DIMB gerne so dargestellt wird.



Wird es nicht. Unser Flowtrailkonzept erhebt keineswegs den Anspruch, alle Arten des Mountainbikens gleichermaßen abbilden zu können, sondern es soll als eine Möglichkeit verstanden werden, *an konfliktbehafteten Stellen ein positives Angebot* zu schaffen, welches eine möglichst große Zahl an Mountainbikern anspricht.


----------



## nrgmac (5. September 2016)

Die offizielle Stelle war der Forst unter Bezug auf den Taunusklub.
Die Unterhaltung entstand bei Baumfällarbeiten im Wintersteinbereich. Dabei wurden auch diverse Wegsperrungen/Umverlegungen von "offiziellen Strecken" angesprochen (Rot-Kreuz-Weg, usw.), welche in den letzten Monaten zu sogenannten "Nichtwegen" erklärt wurden.
Rechtlich klären kannst du da leider gar nichts, da das Wegerecht ja schon eindeutig im Hess. Waldgesetz geregelt ist.


----------



## Nugman (5. September 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass derzeit offizielle Wanderwege auf Hauptwege umgelegt werden. Die Begründung liegt mal wieder im Rahmen der Wegesicherung. Ist eben bequemer die Wege mit dem SUV als zu Fuß zu kontrollieren.


Aus einer bestimmten Perspektive heraus ist das verständlich und für alle Beteiligten eine Win-Win-Situation: Der Forst wird die "naturnahen Wege" los und der Taunusclub muss sie nicht mehr pflegen. Die Schotterwege werden alle paar Jahre vom Forst erneuert, wenn sie mal wieder mit Harvestern untergepflügt wurden und in den Jahren zwischen der Ernte ist dort dank Schotter nicht viel Pflege nötig.
Ich schätze, auch der Taunusclub wird seine Probleme mit ehrenamtlicher Beteiligung haben. Und die, die's die letzten 30 Jahre gemacht haben, werden auch nicht jünger.
Die Idee mit der Unterwanderung des Taunusclubs durch Mountainbiker ist vielleicht gar nicht so blöd. Aber möglicherweise ist es dafür auch schon zu spät.


----------



## DrMainhattan (5. September 2016)

bild hochladen



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrMainhattan (5. September 2016)

"Bestie Mensch ohne Hirn Radfahrer" steht (in kindlicher oder Rentner- Schrift) an einem der Zäune geschrieben......


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (5. September 2016)

bestie Mensch, ohne Hirn steht für die absperrer...
Radfahrer ist die Unterschrift des schmierfinken


----------



## oldrizzo (5. September 2016)

Schon absurd... aber grammatikalisch völlig falsch! Und auch ästhetisch nicht ansprechend... Graffitos sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren!


----------



## nrgmac (5. September 2016)

War sicher der krasse Typ aus Hg, der heute morgen mit seinem werktäglichen Auffahrritual (Blinker links und go über drei Fahrstreifen) den Stau am Homburger Kreuz fabriziert hat. Ich glaube langsam, dass man das in der Fahrschule bei denen so lernt.
So und jetzt dürft ihr maulen und euch persönlich angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (5. September 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> .. Die wandere oder Waldscheisser halten sich ja nichtmal an die Gatter


Man verlässt natürlich den Weg ein paar Meter, wenn man in den Wald kackt. Aber hinterher kehrt man dann auch wieder auf den Weg zurück. Der Papst macht das auch nicht anders ;-)


----------



## nrgmac (5. September 2016)

Wo sind die guten alten Heimscheisser? Frage mich schon lange warum überall in Wald, Feld und Flur vollgekacktes Feucht-Papier rumliegt. Wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer. Habt ihr kein Scheißhaus zu Hause?


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2016)

Um es vollständig zu machen und abzurunden, in den Wald kacken selbstverständlich nur die von der Gravity Fraktion, weil die ja den Großteil ihrer Zeit mit dem Buddeln und illegale Strecken in den Wald fräsen beschäftigt sind und somit nicht wie die anständigen Biker zu Hause regenerieren oder (mit verstopfungsgebeuteltem Blick) auf dem Drahtesel hocken.

Der Thread kann damit geschlossen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (5. September 2016)

Jetzt wirst du aber böse. 
Sicher das es nicht die CCler sind die jedes Gramm sparen wollen?


----------



## kreisbremser (5. September 2016)

ich persönlich hab für alle Fälle immer ein röllchen im Rucksack, aber im Taunus findet man sowieso kein ruhiges Plätzchen.


----------



## nrgmac (5. September 2016)

Genau, überall diese pöhsen Mountainbiker... Schrecklich!


----------



## DaBot (6. September 2016)

Endlich wird's hier mal produktiv 

Andere Frage: An den Wanderwegen wird/wurde was gemacht/gepflegt? Außer dass mittlerweile neue große Wegweise aufgestellt wurden und ein paar Markierugen dazu gekommen sind - ich glaube nicht. Die Wege, die ich so kenne, sehen seit Jahren gleich aus. Nur die freundlichen Wegblockierer rund um den Herzberg sind sehr fleißig.


----------



## Strampelino (6. September 2016)

Ist der erlebnispfad mittlerweile eigendlich auch gesperrt?


----------



## maxito (6. September 2016)

Bald kann man gefahrlos jeden Weg im Taunus mit dem Croser, ähh, ich meinte Gravelbike, fahren! Was die Industrie alles tut um den neuem Trend Gravelbiken gerecht zu werden... ;-)


----------



## DaBot (6. September 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ist der erlebnispfad mittlerweile eigendlich auch gesperrt?


Limes-Erlebnis-Pfad? Der Teil zw. Herzberg und Sandplacken nicht.


----------



## Strampelino (6. September 2016)

Hoffe das bleibt auch so, den kann man immer schön in Touren einbauen.


----------



## DaBot (7. September 2016)

Ist doch ein mehrfach markierter Wanderweg. Da müssten sie ja erstmal den Weg verlegen.

Gestern noch festgestellt, dass viele Forstwege neu geschottert werden, besonders Altkönig Richtung Altenhöfe - nicht wirklich bzw. nur sehr unschön fahrbar mit'm Crosser.


----------



## DrMainhattan (7. September 2016)

Nicht schlecht:

https://www.facebook.com/freireiten...7097.133020826777056/1099589736786822/?type=3



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (8. September 2016)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ist doch ein mehrfach markierter Wanderweg. Da müssten sie ja erstmal den Weg verlegen.
> 
> Gestern noch festgestellt, dass viele Forstwege neu geschottert werden, besonders Altkönig Richtung Altenhöfe - nicht wirklich bzw. nur sehr unschön fahrbar mit'm Crosser.



der neue Schotter ist aber lediglich dazu da, dass die Holzlaster das geharvesterte Holz schneller und besser abholen können... das hat nichts mit Freizitinteressen zu tun.


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. September 2016)

Etwas pauschalierend das Bild, so einseitig wie mein Post bzgl.  Freischeisser/Freireiter... hehe ^^
Aus nicht rein kommerzieller Sicht betriebene Fällarbeiten sind ja auch in einem Naturschutzgebiet nicht unbedingt zu verurteilen. Habt Ihr mal die Kiefern-Monokulturen auf dem Weg zum Altkönig hoch bestaunt? Braucht doch niemand zu denken, der Taunus sei ein unberührtes Natureldorado!? Diese Monokulturen auszudünnen und ortstypisch gegen Laubbäume zu tauschen, ist ja im Sinne der naturnahen Landschaftspflege.
Was halt nicht geht ist flächenmäßiger Kahlschlag zur reinen Holzgewinnung in Zusammenhang mit übermäßig bodenschädigenden Methoden.

Es kollidieren im Taunus halt wie immer viele Interessengruppen,  Holz- und Jagdlobby, Natur- und Bodendenkmalschutz (Altkönig, Heidetränk-Oppidum etc.), Wanderer vs. Biker, Short vs. Longtravel Biker, die coolen Freischeisser gegen die uncoolen..


----------



## DaBot (9. September 2016)

Mir ist schon klar, dass die Wege für die Industrie geschottert werden und der Wald bearbeitet werden muss, in welchem Umfang kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ich finde es nur mehr als dämlich dann auf eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten zu zeigen, und denen alles verbieten zu wollen.

Wie schon gesagt, wenn Wege gesperrt werden mit der Begründung dass es renaturiert werden soll und 50m weiter holen sie Holz aus dem Wald, sorry, das kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.

Dass die neu entstandenen Wege gesperrt werden ist ja noch nachvollziehbar, dass aber Wege, die ich schon seit 15 Jahren fahre, auf einmal zugemacht werden ist lächerlich. Lustig auch, dass der Forst es offenbar immer noch nicht verstanden hat: Wenn er Wege zu macht enstehen Umfahrungen oder neue Pfade. Auch dieses hin und her zieht sich doch schon seit Jahren hin.

Im Grunde alles nix Neues.


----------



## moerk (14. September 2016)

Mal so interessehalber in die Runde gefragt: lässt sich eigentlich irgendjemand von solchen Absperrungen von seinen angestammten Trails vertreiben? Ich denke (und hoffe) mal dass nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch die einzige zielführende Handlungsweise in dieser Angelegenheit. Auf dem "offiziellen" Weg - also durch Engagement in Vereinen o.ä. - kämpft man doch auf ziemlich verlorenem Posten, da am Ende immer der wirtschaftliche Aspekt entscheidet, also wie in der Politik quasi...Damit möchte ich bestimmt nicht die Arbeit vom DIMB schlecht reden, ist ja schön dass es so etwas gibt, aber wenn es um die "eigenen" Trails ist Eigen-initiative gefragt. Also immer fleißig fahren und nicht unterkriegen lassen! Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben - der Forst wird diesen Druck nicht dauerhaft aufrechthalten, das wird sich auch wieder beruhigen.


----------



## maxito (14. September 2016)

@moerk langfristig bin ich auch gegen vorauseilenden gehorsam, aber unnötig eine Konfrontation zu provozieren muss nicht sein. Wer möchte schon der Eine sein, an dem dann ein Exempel statuiert wird und er womöglich tatsächlich ein hohes Bußgeld zahlen muss. Es sind noch nicht alle Trails blockiert. Es finden sich weiterhin schöne Trails und durchgehende Kombinationen.
Was man jetzt besser nicht tun sollte: Trails auf Komoot und Strava veröffentlichen, damit bekommt der Forst die Strecken auf dem Silbertablett serviert, gleich mit Datengrundlage, Statistik und GPS koordinaten, das können sie dann gleich mit ihrem 'legalen' Bestand an Wegen abgleichen.
Was man tun sollte: positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, vielleicht gar einem Wanderverein zur Wanderwegspflege tätig werden.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. September 2016)

Das ist (leider) alles schon passiert. In Einzelfällen wurden Anbieter von GPS-Daten sogar aufgefordert, Beschreibungen von Trails zu entfernen. Dummerweise finden es einige Biker aber immer noch State-of-the-art langweilige OnBoard-Videos von illegalen oder geduldeten Trails zu veröffentlichen. Das dient niemandem, ausser dem eigenen Ego.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. September 2016)

maxito schrieb:


> @moerkWas man tun sollte: positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, vielleicht gar einem Wanderverein zur Wanderwegspflege tätig werden.


 
Pauschal gesagt: Ich würde mal damit anfangen, andere Biker, Wanderer und sonstige Waldnutzer zu grüßen und eine offene, positive Einstellung anderen gegenüber zu zeigen.
Grüßen oder ähnliche Höflichkeitsfloskeln sind meiner Erfahrung nach im Taunus nicht besonders verbreitet 1A dieser Bericht, der mir weitestgehend aus der Seele spricht http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/08/mountainbiker-deutschlands-was-ist-los-mit-euch/
Da wird im Wald der gleiche Ellenbogen ausgefahren wir wochentagsüber im Job

Das kenne ich aus meinem alten rheinländischen Bikerevier anders und habe ich schätzen gelernt. Ich grüße auch (noch) den 100. mit starrer Miene entgegen kommenden Biker. Wanderer erst recht, die grüßen nämlich deutlich öfter zurück und freuen sich über eine nette Geste

In diesem Sinn, ride on


----------



## Svenos (26. September 2016)

moerk schrieb:


> Mal so interessehalber in die Runde gefragt: lässt sich eigentlich irgendjemand von solchen Absperrungen von seinen angestammten Trails vertreiben? Ich denke (und hoffe) mal dass nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch die einzige zielführende Handlungsweise in dieser Angelegenheit. Auf dem "offiziellen" Weg - also durch Engagement in Vereinen o.ä. - kämpft man doch auf ziemlich verlorenem Posten, da am Ende immer der wirtschaftliche Aspekt entscheidet, also wie in der Politik quasi...Damit möchte ich bestimmt nicht die Arbeit vom DIMB schlecht reden, ist ja schön dass es so etwas gibt, aber wenn es um die "eigenen" Trails ist Eigen-initiative gefragt. Also immer fleißig fahren und nicht unterkriegen lassen! Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben - der Forst wird diesen Druck nicht dauerhaft aufrechthalten, das wird sich auch wieder beruhigen.



Denke auch, dass der Hessenforst das nicht auf Dauer durchhält. Das ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen, das mit dem "Vergattern" von Wegen und Trails nur Kosten hat. Die drücken auf das Gesamtergebnis und rufen irgendwann den Finanzminister auf den Plan. Zumal die "Zäunchen" echt lächerlich sind. Schätze mal, dass mit Beginn der Heizperiode irgendein Sparbrötchen Feuerholz daraus macht 
Irgendwann kann sich der Hessenforst solche "Spielereien" finanziell nicht mehr leisten. Man müsste ja sonst annehmen, dass die nix Besseres zu tun haben.
Und wenn verstärkte Kontrollen im Wald angekündigt werden, kann man auch nur müde lächeln. Wer soll den das machen? Die Polizei ist so dünn besetzt, dass die "Grundversorgung" bezüglich Sicherheit (von Terrorgefahr will ich gar nicht reden) ohnehin kaum noch gewährleistet werden kann. Man stelle sich nur mal vor irgendwo passiert etwas (normale schwere Kriminalität oder sogar Terroranschlag) und die Polizei kann nicht rechtzeitig zur Stelle sein, weil sie im Taunus auf der Lauer liegt, um schwerstkrimminelle Radfahrer zu fassen. Das Risiko geht kein Dienststellenleiter ein. 
Zu Erinnerung: Das Befahren illegaler Trails ist nach wie vor eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit (wie Falschparken) !
Bei der ganzen Diskussion um illegale Trails ist irgendwann der Gesichtspunkt "Verhältnismäßigkeit" völlig abhanden gekommen. Da wird von Förstern, Jägern und Lokalpolitikern verschidenster Lager der Untergang der Natur herbeigeredet - weil im zumeißt industriell genutzten Wald ein paar Trails befahren werden. Das ist einfach nur lächerlich und mit gesundem Menschenverstand nicht darstellbar.

PS: Die legalen Trails am Feldi sind okay, haben aber meiner Meinung nach schon in gewisser Weise "schlafende Hunde" geweckt, wie in Wiesbaden.


----------



## kreisbremser (27. September 2016)

könnte jemand die hölzer messen? ich will gerade einen günstigen schuppen bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (28. September 2016)

Wenn Du dann noch was übrig hast ... wir brauchen jetzt für den Winter Anmachholz für unseren Kamin. Die Hölzchen sollten sich gut dafür eignen :-D


----------



## nrgmac (9. Oktober 2016)

Neuigkeiten aus dem Wintersteingebiet


----------



## xtccc (10. Oktober 2016)

das sollte nur temporär während der Holzfällarbeiten sein..


----------



## uwe50 (13. Oktober 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 535371

Weitere Details zur Eröffnung:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1761952264042758/

Freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## uwe50 (19. Oktober 2016)

*Keine Lust mehr auf dieses Programm ?


*
Dann komm zum Infoabend, wir klären Euch auf und zeigen Lösungen.
*
Donnerstag 10.11.2016, 19 Uhr*
Gasthaus Rudolph, Raum 1. Stock
*Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach/Ts.*


Hessenforst hat wieder zugeschlagen und illegale Trails gesperrt. Wenn wir nicht aktiv werden, heißt es entweder Hürdenfahrt & Bußgeld zahlen oder langweilige Forstautobahnen nutzen. Die einzigen aktiven MTB-Vereine, die bisher legale Lösungen geschaffen haben, sind wir: Gravity Pilots – Wheels over Frankfurt – Dimb IG Taunus.

Wir wollen euch bei diesem Infoabend u.a. über folgende Themen aufklären:

Auf welche rechtlichen Grundlagen stützt sich Hessenforst bei seinen Aktionen? Welches Ziel verfolgen sie?
Wie sind bisher Bußgeldverfahren in der Praxis rechtlich entschieden worden?
Welche Trails haben wir als Vereine bereits gebaut? Welche Trails sind bereits genehmigt und werden als nächstes gebaut?
Wie schaffen wir es als aktive Biker, zukünftig attraktive Trails zu legalisieren? Was muss gemacht werden? Wie kann man mithelfen?
Es erwartet euch ein spannender Abend mit einer informativen Agenda, professionell von unseren Vorständen am Beamer vorgetragen. Die Vereine stellen ihr Konzept und ihr Angebot für Interessierte vor, damit wir unser Ziel gemeinsam erreichen: *OPEN TRAILS !*

Über euer zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen wir uns. Weitere Informationen zu legalen Trails findet ihr bei diesen URLs oder auf Facebook:


gravitypilots.de	 ■	woffm.de	■	ig-taunus   ■	Flowtrail Feldberg

*Bitte Flyer Downloaden, drucken, verteilen oder elektronisch weiterleiten.*


----------



## Paul_FfM (31. Oktober 2016)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Keine Lust mehr auf dieses Programm ?
> ...*
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Urs, gute Sache, ich denke, dass ich da mal hinfahre. Muss man sich für die Veranstaltung anmelden?

Grüße
Ulf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (31. Oktober 2016)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Hallo Urs, gute Sache, ich denke, dass ich da mal hinfahre. Muss man sich für die Veranstaltung anmelden?
> 
> Grüße
> Ulf



Nein, eine Anmeldung ist nicht notwendig.

Urs


----------



## uwe50 (8. November 2016)

Nochmals zur Erinnerung!
*------------------
Keine Lust mehr auf dieses Programm ?
Anhang anzeigen 538686*
Dann komm zum Infoabend, wir klären Euch auf und zeigen Lösungen.
*
Donnerstag 10.11.2016, 19:00 Uhr*
Gasthaus Rudolph, Raum 1. Stock
*Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach/Ts.*


Hessenforst hat wieder zugeschlagen und illegale Trails gesperrt. Wenn wir nicht aktiv werden, heißt es entweder Hürdenfahrt & Bußgeld zahlen oder langweilige Forstautobahnen nutzen. Die einzigen aktiven MTB-Vereine, die bisher legale Lösungen geschaffen haben, sind wir: Gravity Pilots – Wheels over Frankfurt – Dimb IG Taunus.

Wir wollen euch bei diesem Infoabend u.a. über folgende Themen aufklären:

Auf welche rechtlichen Grundlagen stützt sich Hessenforst bei seinen Aktionen? Welches Ziel verfolgen sie?
Wie sind bisher Bußgeldverfahren in der Praxis rechtlich entschieden worden?
Welche Trails haben wir als Vereine bereits gebaut? Welche Trails sind bereits genehmigt und werden als nächstes gebaut?
Wie schaffen wir es als aktive Biker, zukünftig attraktive Trails zu legalisieren? Was muss gemacht werden? Wie kann man mithelfen?
Es erwartet euch ein spannender Abend mit einer informativen Agenda, professionell von unseren Vorständen am Beamer vorgetragen. Die Vereine stellen ihr Konzept und ihr Angebot für Interessierte vor, damit wir unser Ziel gemeinsam erreichen: *OPEN TRAILS !*

Über euer zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen wir uns. Weitere Informationen zu legalen Trails findet ihr bei diesen URLs oder auf Facebook:Anhang anzeigen 538685
gravitypilots.de	 ■	woffm.de	■	ig-taunus   ■	Flowtrail Feldberg


----------



## fuerstfanta (13. November 2016)

Hallo

Ich habe es am Donnerstag leider nicht zum Vortrag geschafft. Wollte gerne kommen, weil wir oft am Feldberg fahren. könnte hier vielleicht jemand eine grobe Zusammenfassung des besprochenen posten? Fänd ich klasse! Würde echt germ wissem wie es weitergeht oder ob man selbst noch was tun kann!

Grüße 
Fuerstfanta


----------



## 1b6l (14. November 2016)

Hi,
Ich schließe mich an, die Themen interessieren mich brennend: ein paar Absperrungen hier oder da für irgendwelchen (oder “forstliche”) Grund kann man ausnahmsweise dulden und verstehen, aber was jetzt abläuft ist klar gegen unseren Sport. 
Genauer, die Frage ob und wie die woffm oder die Dimb sich in den Medien (oder Rechtlich?) sich gegen die Absperrungen einsetzen wird? Bestimmt viele wie ich würden nen Verein beitreten,  der sich kämpferisch zeigt und Aktionen plant.
Freue mich wenn so ein infoabend auch am Wochenende sich wiederholt...
Gruß


----------



## wartool (14. November 2016)

ich war nicht bei der Veranstaltung.. aber deine Frage @1b6l kann ich glaube ich beantworten..
wie willst du rechtlich gegen etwas vorgehen, was leider rechtlich korrekt ist. (Ich gehe bewusst nicht auf die 1-2 Wegstückelchen ein, die evtl. eine grauzone darstellen - bitte keine neue Diskussion zum schwarzen Balken etc!)

Gegen die Zäune wird nichts gemacht werden können.. es wird eventuell zusätzliche legale Strecken geben.. aber dass du legal die illegalen geilen Trails fahren kannst gehört leider ins Land der Träume!


----------



## karsten13 (14. November 2016)

fuerstfanta schrieb:


> Würde echt germ wissem wie es weitergeht



böse Antwort, so:






Die großen Bäume wurde absichtlich gefällt und mit schwerem Gerät dahin geschoben ...


----------



## uwe50 (15. November 2016)

fuerstfanta schrieb:


> ... Würde echt germ wissen wie es weitergeht oder ob man selbst noch was tun kann!
> Fuerstfanta





1b6l schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich schließe mich an, die Themen interessieren mich brennend ...



Gebt eure E-Mail Adresse weiter an [email protected] mit dem Vermerk "Wünsche weitere Info zu den Trailsperrungen"
Ihr werdet dann automatisch zum nächsten Treffen per E-Mail eingeladen. Geplant ist es anfangs 2017 mit Vertretern vom Forstamt Königstein.


----------



## hardtails (15. November 2016)

karsten13 schrieb:


> böse Antwort, so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ui, bei euch geht es ja zu.... 
Niemand ne Motorsäge ?


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. November 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Niemand ne Motorsäge ?


 
Einen unproduktiveren Lösungsansatz gibt es glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Off (15. November 2016)

karsten13 schrieb:


> böse Antwort, so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man  Das wird ja immer schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1b6l (15. November 2016)

wartool schrieb:


> ich war nicht bei der Veranstaltung.. aber deine Frage @1b6l kann ich glaube ich beantworten..
> wie willst du rechtlich gegen etwas vorgehen, was leider rechtlich korrekt ist. (Ich gehe bewusst nicht auf die 1-2 Wegstückelchen ein, die evtl. eine grauzone darstellen - bitte keine neue Diskussion zum schwarzen Balken etc!)
> 
> Gegen die Zäune wird nichts gemacht werden können.. es wird eventuell zusätzliche legale Strecken geben.. aber dass du legal die illegalen geilen Trails fahren kannst gehört leider ins Land der Träume!


Ich weiß schon, die Zäune sind  legal aber nicht unbedingt legitim. Habe solche nicht oft in anderen Naturparken gesehen. Dieses Amt verfügt sicher uber viele Rechte im Waldgebiete, wenn aber ein teil der waldbenutzer benachteiligt wird, darf auch die Öffentlichkeit dadurch auch lokal gewählte Stellvertreter informiert werden. wo sonst liegt eine mögliche Kontrolle? .... ohne Konflikte wird sich die Lage kaum verbessern.


----------



## slowbeat (15. November 2016)

"ohne Konflikte wird sich die Situation kaum verbessern" 
Der ist geil! 

So lange sich die Schönwetterfraktion im Hochtaunus so asozial verhält, geduldete Trails zerballert und teils mit massivem Werkzeug knifflige Stellen für jeden Depp fahrbar macht,  genau so lange wird es massiven Gegenwind von den Wanderern und vom Forst geben.


----------



## 1b6l (15. November 2016)

Gemeint war keine Konflikte z.b. direkt im Wald mit dem Forst oder andere Wald Benutzer.
Gegenwind? Jetzt sind viele gute trails gesperrt, schlimmer geht es nicht.  Waldautobahnenverbot für Mountainbiker :O ?
im ernst, wenn alle "radfahren Verbot" Plakate respektiert sind, ist auch diese Strategie bestätigt und wird fortgesetzt.


----------



## moerk (16. November 2016)

Leute, hier geht es um Wirtschaft und Politik, da kann man nix machen. Die einzige Möglichkeit weiterhin seinen Trail-Spaß zu haben ist halt Absperrung umfahren, so einfach ist das. Und um den Konflikt nicht unnötig weiter anzuheizen vielleicht nicht ständig neue Trails anlegen...


----------



## Deleted 404233 (17. November 2016)

Mahlzeit. Ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Es sollte sich keiner persönlich "angegriffen" fühlen. Die Hoffnung is jedoch das sich jeder selbst einmal reflektiert wie viel er zu der aktuellen Situation beiträgt...


Klar das der "Forst" Interesse daran hat einen Gewinn zu erzielen - das ist in jedem Unternehmen nicht anders. Städte und Gemeinden müssen heute ebenfalls ähnlich denken. 
Klar das die Politik ein Interesse daran hat das im Wald möglichst viel unterschiedliche Nutzergruppen "friedlich" co-existieren können. Ebenfalls einhergehend damit ist das es mehr "Wanderer/Spaziergänger" als MTBler gibt und somit die dortigen Interesse lauter artikuliert werden.
Klar ist das es "schützenswerte" Bereiche im Taunus gibt und geben muss (Wildtiere, Naturschutzdenkmäler, etc), jedoch gibt es auch viele Bereiche wo Waldbenutzer nicht stören oder schaden.
Klar ist das wir MTBler möglichst viele Trails fahren wollen. Von leicht bis schwer und vor allem Abwechslungsreich. 
DIMB, WOFFM, Gravity Pilots haben es bei der Infoveranstaltung gut dargelegt was getan wird und was getan werden kann. Dafür ein großes DANKE!

Es kann nur Gemeinsam / *Respektvoll* funktionieren das alle Interessengruppe im Taunus Co-Existieren können. Die leider oftmals aggressive Grundstimmung im Wald, während der Indoveranstaltung und hier im Forum wird nicht dazu führen das wir zukünftig viel Spaß gemeinsam im Taunus haben. *Ist es so schwer Fußgänger zu grüßen, langsamer zu fahren wenn man diese überholt oder Acht auf freilaufende Hunde zu geben.* Es scheint ja leider nicht mal üblich im Taunus zu sein das man MTBler untereinander grüßt. 

Ich war am vergangenen Wochenende sowohl als Fußgänger als auch auf dem MTB unterwegs. Bei dem Verhalten von einigen MTBler fällt mir nichts mehr ein - ich kann Wanderer / Politik / Hessenforst verstehen das MTBler immer mehr in Verruf geraten. Leider auch von anwesenden Personen auf der Infoveranstaltung (ich hoffe derjenige fühlt sich mit meinem Post angesprochen)....

Solange WIR MTBler (und damit meine ich alle und nicht nur einen kleinen Teil) uns nicht "anpassen" und das Prinzip Rücksicht verstehen und leben wird es ganz bestimmt nicht besser werden. Es gibt mehr Wanderer als Radler, rein statistisch gesehen ist der Einfluss dieser Gruppe auf Politik und den Forst größer als der MTBler. Wir können nur verlieren... Gravity Pilots, WOFFM haben das am vergangenen Donnerstag gut aufgezeigt leider hatte ich nicht das Gefühl das die Message im Taunus verstanden wurde.... 

Cheers,


----------



## fuerstfanta (17. November 2016)

Hallo!

Danke GinTonic für die Ausführung. Du hast natürlich recht! Es sollte immer respektvoll zwischen allen Waldbenutzern zugehen! Ich kann für mich sagen, daß ich nicht darauf aus bin neue Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufzustellen. Ich fahre immer vorsichtig an Wanderen vorbei und versuche zu Grüßen, was nicht immer eine Reaktion zur Folge hat! Ich liebe es natürlich auch die kleinen Wege zu fahren, VOR ALLEM weil dort selten Wanderer unterwegs sind. Seitdem die vielen Wege gesperrt sind habe ich das Gefühl, daß die Wanderer genervter sind als vorher, weil sich viel häufiger Berührungspunkte zwischen den Waldbenutzern ergeben. Alle müssen jetzt die gleichen Wege benutzen. Ich verstehe auch, wenn Wege aus Naturschutzgründen gesperrt werden. Dann darf ich aber auf diesem Weg nicht nur das Radfahren verbieten, sondern die komplette Nutzung. Und das schließt auch ein, daß nicht mit schwerem Gerät auf disen Wegen gefahren wird. Momentan fehlt mir da ein wenig die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Ich empfinde das als gezielte Aktion gegen Mountainbiker und das provoziert die von Dir angesprochenen aggressiven Antworten (oder schlimmstenfalls Aktionen) geradezu. Mit Kommunikation und respektvollem Umgang hat "Zäune bauen" auch nicht viel zu tun.

Aus diesem Grund versuche ich ja aus diesem Fred Infos zu bekommen, wie man die Situation verbessern kann. Natürlich ohne Motorsäge!

Gruß
fuerstfanta


----------



## 1b6l (17. November 2016)

Danke für den Senf !
Immer wieder zeigt man die schwarze Schaffe mit den Finger, und die ganze Herde gerät im Verruf  und wird bestraft 

Mir fällt aber keinen Grund ein, warum ein kleiner Teil von den MTBler mit den selbst gebastelten Sprünge und wilder Fahrweise aufhören werden. Man kann ruhig an Vernunft appellieren, dieser Teil ist aber weit von dem Alter der Vernunft , vermute ich ( verdammt,ich stigmatisiere da etwas...). Bin über 30, kann mich noch gut an den jüngeren Jahren erinnern... lasst doch die Jugend auch im Wald mit den Bikes austoben (oder die nehmen motorisierten 2räder und dann kommen die Kreuze an jeden Straßenkurven)

Das respektvolles Miteinandersein, Rücksicht , alles schönes und liebes Gebet. 
Die gesperrten Trails werden selten von Wanderer gelaufen, die trailsüchtigen sollen auf die Wanderwege fahren  und noch dazu muss man begrüßen, respektieren und langsam fahren. Ich lebe in der Stadt, so ein traumhafte Stimmung zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern habe ich selten erlebt aber vielleicht im Wald, ist es möglich?

Demokratie ist erst der Schutz der Minderheiten. Leider sind wir eine. 
Gezielte Aktionen gegen den MTBler empfinde ich als Aggression und Amtsgewaltmissbrau. 

Über frei laufende Hunde http://www.kreisblatt.de/lokales/main-taunus-kreis/Eklig-toedlich-ordnungswidrig;art676,1936743


----------



## El_Pepe (17. November 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich würde den Beitrag von GinTonic um folgende Vermutung noch ergänzen wollen.

ES WIRD NUR IM TAUNUS nicht gegrüßt! Überall sonst wo ich schon mit dem Bike unterwegs war ist´s "familiärer"

Guuude,

Alex


----------



## nrgmac (17. November 2016)

El_Pepe schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich würde den Beitrag von GinTonic um folgende Vermutung noch ergänzen wollen.
> 
> ...



Kannst ruhig schreiben, dass die A****lochdichte auf dem Egotrip im Umkreis HG/Feldberg extrem hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (18. November 2016)

Glaubt ihr dass weniger Trails gesperrt werden wenn wir immer ganz lieb grüßen? Wenn das so ist nehm ich mir ab jetzt die Zeit und steige ab um jeden, der mir begegnet innig zu umarmen 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Sozialverhalten der MTBler ausschlaggebend für die Forstaktionen ist. Das ist wohl eher ihre Anzahl und die ihrer Trails....


----------



## Deleted 404233 (18. November 2016)

moerk schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr dass weniger Trails gesperrt werden wenn wir immer ganz lieb grüßen? Wenn das so ist nehm ich mir ab jetzt die Zeit und steige ab um jeden, der mir begegnet innig zu umarmen
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Sozialverhalten der MTBler ausschlaggebend für die Forstaktionen ist. Das ist wohl eher ihre Anzahl und die ihrer Trails....



Ich glaube sehr wohl dass, das Sozialverhalten von uns MTBlern mit ausschlaggebend für die aktuellen Probleme ist... Die Spaziergänger beschweren sich (zu Recht) über gefährliche Aktionen auf dem Trail (aus ihrer Sicht) und ein freundliches Hallo! Danke! und langsames vorbei fahren (ebenfalls an freilaufenden Hunden - nichtsdestotrotz das in Hessen Leinenzwang besteht?) wird das Klima nicht unmittelbar verbessern aber deutliche Fortschritte in diesem "Sozialverhalten" werden 100% nachhaltig zur einer Entspannung des Klimas führen. 

Versucht euch doch mal bitte in die Wanderer/Spaziergängerperspektive zu versetzen... Da sollte doch klar sein, dass ein freundliches Wort viele Ängste / Vorurteile reduzieren kann. Das gilt Überichs auch für die Waldraut nach dem Trail - Freundlichkeit nimmt Ängste und Vorurteile...

@Pepe - Ich fahre fast nur im Taunus, jedoch die vereinzelten Male im Pfälzerwald, Teutoburgerwald und in Österreich würden deine Aussage unternommen. Dort wird ÜBERALL freundlich gegrüßt!


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2016)

moerk schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Sozialverhalten der MTBler ausschlaggebend für die Forstaktionen ist. Das ist wohl eher ihre Anzahl und die ihrer Trails....


 

Es dient aber der Bildung eines grundsätzlichen Gemeinschaftsgefühls und damit einer Solidarisierung unter den MTB'lern.
Ohne dergleichen werden Bemühungen um wieder "uneingeschränkte" Nutzungsrechte für uns kaum möglich werden, bzw. die Situation immer schlechter werden. Uneingeschränkt relativiere ich deshalb, daß es selbstverständlich auch Regeln für Biker geben sollte, aber eben keine pauschale Ausgrenzung.

Im Taunus ist halt vieles anders.
Man grüßt sich kaum, weder auf der Waldautobahn noch auf dem Trail.
Stößt man auf am Trail oder Straßenrand stehende, kniehende etc. Biker, bei denen ich zumindest einen Defekt vermute und fragt ob alles ok ist, gibts oft etwas unwirsches wie "Ja, wieso?. Letzte Ausfahrt 2x passiert. Ein Dank ist  eher unüblich.
Findet sich mal jemand, der einem als noch weitgehend Ortsunkundigen etwas zeigt, in dem Fall Bogenschießplatz-Trail, und fährt mit, wird am Ausstieg nicht mal gewartet. Bei mir wars neben der Suche nach der Linie ein Platten. Hätte auch stürzen und mich verletzen können.
Selbst die DIMB-Mitfahrangebote müssen unbedingt anders sein als woanders bewährt. Schei$$ auf die Forumsfunktion der Mitfahrgelegenheit. Lieber ein eigener Thread mit Ausschreibungen ohne Toureneckdaten. Wird schon irgendwas zwischen CC und DH sein. Auf eine Regulierung, wieviele Biker dann am Treffpunkt stehen und dann dümmstenfalls hamoniefördernd die am stärksten frequentiersten Trail runterrollen, ist egal,  Kolleteralschaden am Bikerimage, egal. Hauptsache alle Mitfahrer sind inkognito (Begründung des Anbieters der DIMB Tour mit Bitte, mein Angebot zum gemeinsamen fahren zu unterlassen).

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, beim Biken wird der gleiche Ellenbogen ausgefahren wie im Job. Die Gründe dafür sich sich diverser Natur.
Ich will aber keinem Unrecht tun. Es gibt aber auch nette, sympathische Biker die ich über die Jahre kennengelernt habe und mit denen ich gern unterwegs bin wenn es sich ergibt


----------



## Stone0207 (18. November 2016)

Haha musste gerade so lachen..checkt mal das Video bei 8:50




Da werden die Autobahnen blockiert, dass man den Trail nicht verpasst

Es ist einfach traurig was im Taunus gerade abgeht wenn man das mit anderen Regionen vergleicht. Es muss ja nicht gleich USA sein aber ich persönlich werde aus genau diesen Gründen eher woanders hinfahren und den Taunus ab jetzt meiden.


----------



## bonusheft (18. November 2016)

@Ferkelmann: was ist das Problem mit den Tourenausschreibungen der DIMB?
Blätter mal die letzten x Seiten durch. Da findest Du alle Angaben zur Tour. Oder verwechselt Du da was?


----------



## uwe50 (18. November 2016)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> (Begründung des Anbieters der DIMB Tour mit Bitte, mein Angebot zum gemeinsamen fahren zu unterlassen).



siehe persönliche Unterhaltung



bonusheft schrieb:


> @Ferkelmann: was ist das Problem mit den Tourenausschreibungen der DIMB?
> Blätter mal die letzten x Seiten durch. Da findest Du alle Angaben zur Tour. Oder verwechselt Du da was?



Die Klärung über die PN ergab, dass Ferkelmann nicht die DIMB meinte, sonder den MTB Mitfahrtreff im Main Taunus Kreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (18. November 2016)

Kommt jetzt mal wieder das Deckmäntelchen des Schweigens drüber? Ist ja fast wie bei der EZB hier!
Solange wir Biker uns nicht mal einig sind wird das nix.
Kritik, selbst wenn sie konstruktiv ist, ist generell unerwünscht.


----------



## tombrider (4. Dezember 2016)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Es dient aber der Bildung eines grundsätzlichen Gemeinschaftsgefühls und damit einer Solidarisierung unter den MTB'lern.
> Ohne dergleichen werden Bemühungen um wieder "uneingeschränkte" Nutzungsrechte für uns kaum möglich werden, bzw. die Situation immer schlechter werden. Uneingeschränkt relativiere ich deshalb, daß es selbstverständlich auch Regeln für Biker geben sollte, aber eben keine pauschale Ausgrenzung.
> 
> Im Taunus ist halt vieles anders.
> ...



Erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sein können. Ich bin im Herst 2013 nach Frankfurt gezogen, ohne überhaupt einen Menschen zu kennen. Ich habe hier über das Forum sofort nette Gruppen und Leute kennengelernt. Auch den Mitfahrertreff, die Eisbären usw. Obwohl ich geschwindigkeitsmäßig nicht immer mit den anderen mithalten konnte, wurde immer aufeinander gewartet, bei Problemen usw. geholfen. Ich habe die BikerInnen der Gegend als freundliche, aufgeschlossene und faire Menschen kennengelernt. Einen ausdrücklichen Dank nochmal an alle!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Dezember 2016)

Bei Bikern gilt wohl folgende Regel (?!) -  gerade gestern und heute wieder festgestellt:

"Je grimmiger der Blick, desto beschissener die Fahrtechnik und die Leistung" 

Mensch Jungs (bitte nicht verallgemeinern!!) , macht doch den Mund auf wenn ihr auf andere Biker trefft.... 
Ein kurzes HALLO und gut ist's. 

War heute morgen erst mit der Laufgruppe zum Trailrunning unterwegs, da klappt das besser mit anderen Läufern....


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Dezember 2016)

ich bleib einfach am ball und grüß jedes eichhörnchen, dass ich im wald treffe. ein kritisch gemeintes arschloch ist schnell hinterher gerufen.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Dezember 2016)

das verspätete wort zum sonntag


----------



## McFlury (6. Dezember 2016)

Schön, aber wann kommt es endlich mal an, dass es nicht kleine, pubertierende Buben sind die diese Hobby betreiben sondern erwachsene Menschen die mitten im Leben stehen, Mütter und Vater, Doktoren und Ingenieure oder sogar Rentner. Also einfach ein Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft…


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Dezember 2016)

McFlury schrieb:


> Schön, aber wann kommt es endlich mal an, dass es nicht kleine, pubertierende Buben sind die diese Hobby betreiben sondern erwachsene Menschen die mitten im Leben stehen, Mütter und Vater, Doktoren und Ingenieure oder sogar Rentner. Also einfach ein Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft…


und heizungsbauer, maurer und morgens einige bäcker und krankenschwestern.


----------



## moerk (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich verstehe das rumgemosere hier auch nicht...die meisten anderen Biker denen ich im Taunus begegne sind eigentlich ganz nett bzw. hilfsbereit falls man mal ne Panne hat. Und wenn mal einer nicht zurück-grüßt, was solls, gibt schlimmeres. Aber diese Diskussion sehe ich hier immer wieder...sollte man evt mal seine Erwartungshaltung nach unten schrauben bzw. sein Menschenbild überdenken, denn wie McFlury schreibt handelt es sich ja einfach nur um einen Querschnitt unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## nikolauzi (8. Dezember 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> und heizungsbauer, maurer und morgens einige bäcker und krankenschwestern.


Montags ev. auch einige Frisöre und Frisösen!


----------



## woffm_eV (9. Dezember 2016)

Wir bieten ab sofort an den Wochenenden einen Shuttleservice am Bikepark Großer Feldberg an!
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shuttlebus-am-feldberg-faehrt-morgen.830270/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (11. März 2017)

Hallo 
Zu Glück hat der Forst aus Naturschutz die Wege gesperrt. 




Das war der gelbe Balken Weg. 



 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Taunide (11. März 2017)

Sieht gut aus....
Wo ist das?


----------



## kreisbremser (11. März 2017)

sieht aus wie in isengart


----------



## mishis (12. März 2017)

Ich würd sagen das sieht aus, als ob es zwischen Rotes Kreuz und kleinem Feldberg ist, am Weg der vom Fuchstanz zur Weilquelle läuft.


----------



## DrMainhattan (12. März 2017)

Endlich macht jemand mal die Zäune weg (Bild 1)...


----------



## jofland (12. März 2017)

Ich glaube, der Zaun wurde illegal weggemacht!


----------



## maxito (12. März 2017)

Dank den Zäunen kann jetzt keiner behaupten DIE würden unsere Wege kaputtmachen ;-)


----------



## nrgmac (12. März 2017)

Naturschutz pur!


----------



## Strampelino (12. März 2017)

logo........renaturirrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (21. März 2017)

Da kann doch den Forst mal überhaupt niemand mehr Ernst nehmen. Ist ja lächerlich. Stellen die Zäune gegen die bösen Biker auf und dann fährt der Bagger durch


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2017)

aber dank der breiten Reifen gibt es ja keine Schäden am Boden


----------



## Trailfox (15. April 2017)

Zur Info: Der Parkplatztrail ist derzeit ganz am Ende durch drei gefällte Bäume blockiert


----------



## DrMainhattan (15. April 2017)

Trailfox schrieb:


> Zur Info: Der Parkplatztrail ist derzeit ganz am Ende durch drei gefällte Bäume blockiert



EDIT: ... ganz bewusst gefällte Bäume...


----------



## Taunus_Rookie (2. Mai 2017)

Ist der nette Herr auf dem weißen Specialized Enduro, der mich am Sonntag auf dem Limeserlebnispfad Richtung Sandplacken bergauf überholt hat, hier zufällig aktiv? Frage nur rein aus Interesse - nachdem alle Entgegenkommenden so freundlich gegrüßt haben, gehe ich von einer "bekannten Person" im Taunus aus


----------



## zebraman (1. Juni 2017)

Moin! 
Wird zwar nicht viele interessieren schätze ich, weil hier nix spektakuläres zum fahren in der Nähe ist, aber ist hier jemand aus der Usinger Gegend und kann mir sagen was im Wald oberhalb des Hattsteinweihers passiert? 
Konnte im Netz nix finden und meines Wissens ist auch nichts in Planung. Wo neulich noch bescheide Waldwege waren, sind jetzt jedenfalls geschätze 6 km Wegnetz von ursprünglicher Breite auf 6-10m verbreitert worden, auf diversen Strecken zwischen Hattsteinweiher, Wilhelmsdorf und der nördlich angrenzenden B456. Mit Waldarbeiten hat das auf jeden Fall nix zu tun. 
Vielleicht ein neuer Erlebnispfad mit Motto "Großbaustelle" ? Man, man, man, scheiss Kommerz...
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (1. Juni 2017)

windradbau?


----------



## Nukem49 (1. Juni 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> windradbau?


Das war jetzt auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## zebraman (1. Juni 2017)

Ihr habt recht, dann siehts so aus, aber keiner hier weiss was und weder die lokale Presse, noch das Netz geben was her dergleichen.


----------



## nrgmac (1. Juni 2017)

Freie Fahrt für "grüne" Energie....


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2017)

Soweit mir bekannt, ist in Sachen Windradbau nichts in der Gegend geplant. Möglich aber, dass das im Rahmen des geplanten Baus eines Sport- und Erholungsgebiets geschieht. Da war mal was in Planung, mit Ferienhäuschen etc.

Somit könntest Du Deinen Kommentar nochmal überarbeiten @nrgmac ....  den finde ich ohne Bezug auf den Kontext doof.


----------



## nrgmac (2. Juni 2017)

Sehe ich keinen Grund zur Veranlassung zu, da sehr wohl ein Bezug auf den vorhergehenden Post besteht.
Und ja, ich bin definitiv Windkraftgegener wenn aus wirtschaftl. Interessen von Investoren Hektarweise gesunder Wald gerodet wird.

https://rp-giessen.hessen.de/pressemitteilungen/rps-legen-pläne-für-windparks-siegfriedeiche-hochtaunus-und-buhlenberg-lahn


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2017)

Hmmm, was den Flächenverbrauch und die Versiegelung von Bodenflächen betrifft, stimmen mich eher die ganzen Erschliessungspläne für Eigenheime nachdenklich... bin erklärtermaßen kein Windkraftgegner. Bin aber sehr für einen offenen Dialog!


----------



## nrgmac (2. Juni 2017)

Bin jetzt auch nicht der 100% Windkraftgegner, nur sollte der Nutzen den Schaden an der Natur überwiegen (wird in unseren Breitengraden zumeist schwer). Es gibt zwar für diese Fälle Ersatzmaßnahmen (auch für Baugebiete), aber der Eingriff in Waldgebiete geht gar nicht!
Den Dialog sollten wir aber dann evtl. mal bei einem Bierchen in Nauheim oder sonst irgendwo in der digitalen Welt führen.
Hier gehört der nicht hin, da OT.


----------



## Nukem49 (29. Juli 2017)

Beim letzten Besuch vom Bikepark am Feldberg hab ich ein Video von der ersten Strecke gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach das Beste, was man im Moment (legal) im Taunus fahren kann. Danke an Wheels over Frankfurt
Viel Spaß mit dem Video:




Wenn's euch gefällt, lass mir en Daumen und en Abo da. Die zweite Strecke folgt mit Sicherheit in Kürze.


----------



## woffm_eV (30. Juli 2017)

Schön, dass Dir unsere Strecke gefällt. Komm doch mal am Wochenende, wir shutteln jetzt auch. Auf facebook gibts alle Infos:
https://www.facebook.com/woffmbikepark/?fref=ts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (30. Juli 2017)

Ich komme leider eh nur am Wochenende zum Feldberg...hab fast 45min Anfahrt.
Shutteln wär cool. Bin konditionsmäßig bisschen schwach auf der Brust - da reichts nicht für viele Abfahrten wenn ich selber hochstrampel. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Juli 2017)

Neue Absperrungen am Einstieg zum Bogenschiessplatztrail und am 2. Einstieg drunter.
Waren allerdings beiseite geschoben ....


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Neue Absperrungen am Einstieg zum Bogenschiessplatztrail und am 2. Einstieg drunter.
> Waren allerdings beiseite geschoben ....




War gestern seit langem mal wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs - was ist da los? Zig Trails verrammelt und mir wurde erzählt, dass wohl auch "Razzien" (was immer darunter zu verstehen ist im Wald) geplant sind?


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2017)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahre Worte: DH und Flowtrail sind die selbst errichteten Ghettos der Biker. Das war vorab mehr als absehbar.



So, jetzt mal ein bisschen zurück gelesen. Und ja - diesem Post ist dann auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Aber Hauptsache, die Verantwortlichen lassen sich feiern für ihre Initiative. Bärendienst. *

Wobei ich die Gravity-Fraktion ausnehmen will, zumindest ein bisschen. Für die gab es eben tatsächlich kein einziges, legales Angebot und ich kann schon verstehen, dass sie für eine eigene Strecke gekämpft haben. Bei dem Flowtrail sieht es eben anders aus - das Ding braucht eigentlich niemand, denn fast alles was es da gibt, gab es in x Variationen auch auf den legal zu befahrenden Wanderwegen. Nur eben nicht geshaped.


----------



## fastmike (31. Juli 2017)




----------



## Rampe (1. August 2017)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst das es die Sperren nicht gäbe wenn es kein Engagement für den  Flowtrail bzw. DH gegeben hätte. Hier geht es um die Interessen der Jagdpächter und denen ist es völlig Schnurz ob es legale Strecken gibt oder nicht.


----------



## sipaq (1. August 2017)

Ich kann diese negative Attitüde einiger hier nicht verstehen. Lest doch noch mal ein bißchen weiter zurück. Seit Jahren gibt es hier regelmäßig Berichte über Sperrungen (und zwar nicht nur an der illegalen Downhillstrecke) und da gab es den Flowtrail noch nicht.

Ergo, das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Und die Leute, die sich für den Flowtrail engagiert haben und weiterhin engagieren, haben auch gegenüber den Behörden immer klar gemacht, dass der Flowtrail nicht bedeutet, dass an anderer Stelle nicht mehr gefahren wird.


----------



## Nukem49 (1. August 2017)

Ich gehöre weder zu denen, die den Flowtrail noch die DH-Strecken gebaut haben. Finde es aber unverschämt, die Leute die sich engagiert haben, sich den Arsch aufreißen, ihre Freizeit opfern um diese Strecken zur ermöglichen dafür verantwortlich zu machen, dass jetzt andere Trails gesperrt werden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. August 2017)

Ich denke aber, daß die beiden offiziellen Strecken als zusätzliche Argumentationsgrundlage und Totschlagargument dienen.
Wobei ich nicht sagen will, daß das nicht voneinander losgelöst ist. Hab selbst schon an der DH-Strecke handangelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. August 2017)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich kann diese negative Attitüde einiger hier nicht verstehen. Lest doch noch mal ein bißchen weiter zurück. Seit Jahren gibt es hier regelmäßig Berichte über Sperrungen (und zwar nicht nur an der illegalen Downhillstrecke) und da gab es den Flowtrail noch nicht.
> 
> Ergo, das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Und die Leute, die sich für den Flowtrail engagiert haben und weiterhin engagieren, haben auch gegenüber den Behörden immer klar gemacht, dass der Flowtrail nicht bedeutet, dass an anderer Stelle nicht mehr gefahren wird.




Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren MTB im Taunus - und ja, es gab immer mal wieder Probleme und auch Sperrungen / Zerstörungen damals definitiv illegaler Bauwerke und gern gesehen waren wir noch nie. 

Aber: so krass wie ich es am Sonntag nach meiner längeren MTB-Abstinez erlebt habe - so war es noch nie. Überall Zäune, überall Bäume quergelegt, überall Verbotsschilder. Und der zeitliche Zusammenhang zum Flowtrail und dem offiziellen Downhill ist da schon zu auffällig, als an Zufall zu glauben. 

Imho ist da schon exakt das eingetreten, was prophezeit wurde: Schafft man eigene Trails für Biker, macht man es den Gegnern viel leichter, alles andere zu verbieten. Der selbstgeschaffene Spielplatz wird damit zum selbstgeschaffenen Ghetto. Übrigens haben 3 von 3 Wanderen, mit denen wir gesprochen haben, exakt diese Argumentation genutzt, um uns anzupissen: "Ihr habt ja jetzt eure eigene Strecke". Waren nette Gespräche im Nachgang - aber man hat gesehen, was gerade der Flowtrail anrichtet in den Köpfen ...


Das die Downhill-Fraktion das von vorn herein wahrscheinlich eh nicht gejuckt hat, sondern einfach das eigene Interesse an einer legalen DH-Strecke im Vordergrund stand - wie gesagt: kann ich ein Stück weit verstehen. 

Das die selbsternannte Interessenvertretung aller Biker diese Bedenken ignoriert hat - das wiederum kann ich nicht verstehen, denn es war genau so absehbar.


----------



## Rampe (1. August 2017)

Wenn wir nichts gemacht hätten würde der Forst sagen “Wir haben euch doch was Angeboten, aber ihr möchtet ja nur kreuz und quer durch den Wald schreddern“
Anderes Argument gleiches Ergebniss: Zäune.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. August 2017)

hört auf zu jammern, unterstützt lieber die leute, die sich engagieren und projekte vorantreiben oder die gegner an den tisch holen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. August 2017)

Rampe schrieb:


> Wenn wir nichts gemacht hätten würde der Forst sagen “Wir haben *euch* doch was Angeboten, aber ihr möchtet ja nur kreuz und quer durch den Wald schreddern“
> Anderes Argument gleiches Ergebniss: Zäune.



Wer ist Euch? Der Ottonormalbiker, der noch nie was von einer DIMB o.ä. gehört hat?
Diese Ansprache wäre genauso unsinnig und verliefe genauso ist Leere, als einem Kletterer zu sagen, daß er irgendwo nicht klettern dürfe, da der Nabu und irgendein Verband mal über eine Kletterhalle spekuliert haben.


----------



## lokalhorst (1. August 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> hört auf zu jammern, unterstützt lieber die leute, die sich engagieren und projekte vorantreiben oder die gegner an den tisch holen.


Wenig hilfreich und wenig konstruktiv. Hier findet gerade ein Austausch von durchaus legitimen Argumenten statt, der nichts mit jammern zu tun hat.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. August 2017)

durchaus werden ein paar argumente geliefert, allerdings viel haltloses gefühlsgedöns. probleme werden seltenst im netz gelöst, sondern am tisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (1. August 2017)

Lieber powderJO,

mir ist weiterhin nicht klar, was Du mit Deinen Aussagen gegenüber den Freiwilligen hier erreichen willst?

Wird dadurch ein Trail wieder frei, der aktuell zugeschmissen wurde?
Werden dadurch jetzt kurzfristig jetzt viele Trails legalisiert?
Sind dadurch die MTB-Freiwilligen jetzt noch motivierter als vorher?

Ich würde alle Fragen mit "nein" beantworten. Aber vielleicht kannst Du uns ja erleuchten?


----------



## lokalhorst (1. August 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> durchaus werden ein paar argumente geliefert, allerdings viel haltloses gefühlsgedöns. probleme werden seltenst im netz gelöst, sondern am tisch.


Das finde ich sehr problematisch, wenn Du die Argumente anderer als "haltloses  Gefühlsgedöns" bezeichnest. Das ist keine gute Gesprächskultur sondern sehr abwertend. Da ändert der Tisch auch nichts.


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2017)

Rampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir nichts gemacht hätten würde der Forst sagen “Wir haben euch doch was Angeboten, aber ihr möchtet ja nur kreuz und quer durch den Wald schreddern“ Anderes Argument gleiches Ergebniss: Zäune.



Bisschen einfache Argumentation. Denn Fakt ist: der Unterschied zwischen "vor dem Flowtrail" und "nach dem Flowtrail" ist frappierend. Und Fakt ist auch: Exakt das, was hier eingetreten ist, wurde vorher von vielen als bedenkenswerter Kritikpunkt geäußert.

Offensichtlich zu Recht.





sipaq schrieb:


> Lieber powderJO,
> 
> mir ist weiterhin nicht klar, was Du mit Deinen Aussagen gegenüber den Freiwilligen hier erreichen willst?
> 
> ...




Der Einsatz der Freiwilligen ist ja aller Ehren wert. Aber leider ändert das ja nichts daran, dass man das Ergebnis a) kritisch hinterfragen muss und b) es vorhersehbar war.

Ich habe der DIMB ja schon von Anfang an eher kritisch gegenüber gestanden, weil ich schon immer der Auffassung war, dass sie eine Strategie fährt, die eben nicht die Interessen der Biker vertritt. Sondern kontraproduktiv ist und allenfalls als Imagekampagne für die DIMB selbst bzw. deren Funktionäre zu verstehen ist.


Aber ich hoffe zumindest, sie ist kritikfähig genug, aus dem Feldberg-Flowtrail zu lernen, um nicht weiter überall den Bau neuer Flowtrails zu propagieren und damit die Entstehung weiterer Biker-Ghettos zu forcieren.*


Und wenn nicht - vielleicht lassen sich nicht mehr ganz so viele Biker einlullen von der tollen Aussicht eines "legalen" Trails, wenn sie sehen, was der Flowtrail Feldberg den Bikern vor Ort wirklich gebracht hat: ein Ghetto und massiven Argumentations- und wohl auch Verfolgungsdruck.


*Was sagt eigentlich die DIMB zu den massiven Sperrungen? ich habe gesucht und nix gefunden, von öffentlichem Protest ganz zu Schweigen ..


----------



## bonusheft (1. August 2017)

Letztes Jahr im Herbst - Winter gab es zwei große Infoveranstaltungen zu den Trailsperren von den am Flowtrail und der DH beteiligten Vereinen. Da gab es die Gelegenheit zur Diskussion. Aber anscheinend wird hier lieber im Forum gestänkert, statt sich konstruktiv zu beteiligen. 
Ausserdem: die meisten der aktuell gesperrten Wege sind erst in letzter Zeit entstanden. Die Möglichkeit zur Sperrung hat der Forst schon immer. Dazu braucht es keinen Flowtrail oder DH als Begründung.


----------



## Paul_FfM (1. August 2017)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Ausserdem: die meisten der aktuell gesperrten Wege sind erst in letzter Zeit entstanden. Die Möglichkeit zur Sperrung hat der Forst schon immer. Dazu braucht es keinen Flowtrail oder DH als Begründung.



Und mit er Formulierung "die meisten" legtst Du  den Finger in die Wunde. Solange nur illegal gebaute Trails gesperrt werden wäre in meinen Augen nichts gegen das Verhalten "des Forsts" einzuwenden. Aber so ist es ja nicht. Korrigiert mich, aber der o.g. Bogenschützentrail ist doch ein normaler Wanderweg und kein selbstgebauter Trail? 
Was mich mindestens genauso stört ist das selbstherrliche Sperren von Wegen durch Baumstämme, natürlich auch wieder auf Wegen, die wir befahren dürfen. Wenn die zuständige Behörde meint etwas unternehmen zu müssen, dann soll sie es in einer Art und Weise tun, die rechtstaatlichen Anforederungen entspricht und vor allem auch den Betroffenen Rechtsmittel dagegen eröffnet. Einfach nur einen Baum über den Weg zu fällen ist in meinen Augen feige und asi.

Im übrigen unterschätzt ihr die Bedeutung des Flowtrails als Rechtfertigung -sowohl ggü der Öffentlichkeit als auch innerhalb der staatlichen Stellen und ggü den Politikern- für weitere Maßnahmen massiv. Es macht in der Wahrnehmung einen riesigen Unterschied ob man ersatzlos etwas wegnimmt oder erst eine -vermeintliche- Vergünstigung gewährt und dann später sagen kann, dass man ja schon ein großes Entgegenkommen gezeigt habe, die unersättlichen Biker aber immer noch illegal durch den Wald brettern etc...

Die DIMB hat damals gegen den Waldgesetzentwurf von Lucia Puttrich gute Arbeit geleistet, aber ich fürchte, dass wir beim Flowtrail "den Forst" etwas unterschätzt haben. Dummerweise wird man diese Erfahrung nicht ohne weiteres auf andere Regionen übertragen können, da dort die Menschen in den Behörden evt. anders ticken.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. August 2017)

lokalhorst schrieb:


> Das finde ich sehr problematisch, wenn Du die Argumente anderer als "haltloses  Gefühlsgedöns" bezeichnest. Das ist keine gute Gesprächskultur sondern sehr abwertend. Da ändert der Tisch auch nichts.


solange wir im netz festhängen wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Rampe (1. August 2017)

Ich kann mich da nur Anschließen, allein innerhalb eines Jahres sind im Taunus nach meiner Zählung 4 neue Trails entstanden, zu glauben der Forst würde darauf anders reagieren wenn es keinn Flowtrail und DH geben würde ist einfach nur Naiv.
Übrigens dürften auch die erbauer dieser Wege kaum durch den Flowtrail inspiriert worden sein.


----------



## Rampe (1. August 2017)

Bogenschützen Trail ist war wird illegal sein, die Keltensiedlung dort ist ein Bodendenkmal.


----------



## Paul_FfM (1. August 2017)

Rampe schrieb:


> Bogenschützen Trail ist war wird illegal sein, die Keltensiedlung dort ist ein Bodendenkmal.



Wenn wir von dem gleichen Weg reden ist das jedenfalls kein von Bikern gebauter Trail, sondern ein schon jahrzentealter Wanderweg. Wieso soll der jetzt illegal sein?


----------



## Paul_FfM (1. August 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> solange wir im netz festhängen wird sich nichts ändern.



Das stimmt. Und nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (1. August 2017)

Zumindest in den teilen oberhalb des Bogenschießplatzes ist der in keiner Karte drin und auch wenn es in schon lange gibt von Bikern  angelegt bzw. reingefahren. Und genau da stehen auch die Zäune.


----------



## lokalhorst (1. August 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> solange wir im netz festhängen wird sich nichts ändern.


Solange wir so wenig wertschätzend diskutieren, ist es egal ob im Internet oder am runden Tisch. Überlege dir mal, dir würde jemand an einem Tisch sagen: Höre auf zu jammern bzw. das was Du sagst ist aus der Luft gegriffenes Gedöns. Wie viel Lust hast Du noch an einem konstruktiven Dialog? Unter Mountainbikern sollte das nicht nötig sein... zumindest nach meinem Verständnis


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2017)

Ich habe leider keinen GPS-Track, aber sowohl den Reichenbach- als auch den Bogenschießplatztrail gab es schon "immer". Seit ich MTB fahre und das tue ich nicht erst seit gestern. Dito viele der anderen mir am Sonntag aufgefallenen versperrten Wege. Mag sein, dass sie nicht (mehr) in Karten sind und / oder waren, aber von Bikern gebaut waren sie beide mit Sicherheit nicht. 

Aber so oder so auch egal, denn letztendlich geht es gar nicht darum, ob die Sperrung legal oder illegal erfolgt ist. Es geht darum, dass durch die Genehmigung zweier! Strecken der Forst es offensichtlich leichter hat, dermaßen aggressiv und offensiv den Wald zu verbarrikadieren. Trotz des eigentlich gesetzlich gewährten allgemeinen Betretungsrechts übrigens ...


In erster Linie ist der Flowtrail (und die DH in Abstrichen auch) für den Forst, die Jäger und viele der Wanderer ein argumentatives Einfallstor. Ein Einfallstor, um Biker nach und nach von den anderen Wegen zu verdrängen. Und das, ohne dabei die argumentative Hoheit zu verlieren. 

Denn jetzt heißt es eben auch bei allen, die sich bisher überhaupt keine Meinung gebildet hatten: "Naja, was wollt ihr, ihr habt doch eure eigenen Wege" Ein Punkt, an der für die meisten die Diskussion dann auch zu Ende ist. Der Flowtrail hat dem Forst also  genau das Argument gegeben, das er brauchte, um die Meinungsführerschaft an sich zu reißen und auch neutrale Waldbesucher auf seine Seite zu ziehen. Jetzt darf er sogar auf Verständnis hoffen, wenn er gefühlt kilometerweise Zäune in den Wald hämmert - früher wäre ich mir da längst nicht so sicher gewesen. 

Genau wie prognostiziert. 





			
				kreisbremser schrieb:
			
		

> solange wir im netz festhängen wird sich nichts ändern.



Stimmt. Imho wäre jetzt zuerst mal der DIMB / die Initiatoren des Flowtrails in der Pflicht, eine Kommunikations- und PR-Kampagne zu starten, die klar macht, dass die Verdrängung von Bikern auf Forstautobahnen nicht im gemeinsamen Deal war. Gemeinsam für mehr Umweltschutz, gemeinsam für mehr Miteinander - aber nicht so. 

Und zum anderen sollten wir alle beim Fahren abstimmen und dem Forst im Zweifel dazu zwingen, die Berliner Mauer wieder zu errichten. Dann halt im Taunus als Königsstein-wall . Spätestens dann würde vielleicht auch mal dem Normalbürger die Absurdität des Umgangs mit Bikern und ihrer Interessen auffallen ... 

Ich gehe deshalb wieder öfter biken


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. August 2017)

Rampe schrieb:


> Bogenschützen Trail ist war wird illegal sein, die Keltensiedlung dort ist ein Bodendenkmal.



Meinst Du das Heidetränk-Oppidum?

By the way: Was war das überhaupt am Sonntag für ein Hubschraubereinsatz am Altkönig?
War das eine echte Rettung oder ein Trainig? Gefühlte Stunde flog ein Helikopter auf Baumgipfelhöhe zwischen Altkönig und Feldberg hin und her!?


----------



## Rampe (1. August 2017)

Ferkelmann: ja, das erstreckte sich auf beide seiten des Urselbachtals.


----------



## yo_eddy (1. August 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> By the way: Was war das überhaupt am Sonntag für ein Hubschraubereinsatz am Altkönig?



Sonntag auch? Ich war am Samstag da und bin wegen Hubschrauber wieder umgedreht. War mir suspekt. Hat vermutlich Baumstämme über Wege gezerrt...


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2017)

War wohl Training. Sind das Feldi-Plateau immer wieder angeflogen, Leute abseilen, hochziehen etc ... Vielleicht um demnächst Biker von oben vom Trail zu zerren ...


----------



## Rampe (1. August 2017)

Powder Jo:
der untere Teil am Zaun des Bogenschießplatz war in alten Karten drin, und existiert so praktisch nicht mehr.
Reichenbach war mal ein Wanderweg der meines wissen in Absprache mit dem Naturpark  spätestens 2012 stillgelegt wurde. Das entscheiden die Waldbesitzer zusammen mit dem Forst und zu glauben die bräuchten dazu das Argument Flowtrail um das befahren zu unterbinden, sorry das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## yo_eddy (1. August 2017)

Generell: ich bin seit 1988 oder 89 mit dem Rad im Taunus unterwegs (ja, Ü50 oder besser G50, Genau-50), mit einer mehr als 15jährigen Pause, und war gestern zum erstmal wieder auf dem Altkönig. Der Unterschied zu früher ist schon enorm, früher gab's die Serpentine hoch und zwei, drei Wege runter (keine Ahnung, wie die alle heissen, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht). Heute x "Wege"...es gibt irgendwo eine Karte hier mit "rosa" markierten illegalen Trails vom Forstamt Königstein. Ich denke, diese kommt, auch wenn es keiner gerne hört, der Wahrheit recht nahe. Irgendwann ist halt mal Schluss mit Lustig, das ist ein Problem, besonders in einem NSG, das sicher nicht besser wird. Denke daher auch nicht, dass es irgendetwas mit dem Flowtrail zu tun hat, eher im Gegenteil, der Flowtrail wird dafür gesorgt haben, dass sich das Amt das Treiben am Altkönig noch etwas länger angesehen, abgewartet und auf Besserung gehofft hat. Meine persönliche Einschätzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (2. August 2017)

Ich muss sagen, als langjähriger Waldbenutzer (MTB, früher Downhill, Crosser, Wandern, Laufen) ist mir in der letzten Zeit auch aufgefallen, dass rund um den Altkönig und die Altenhöfe extrem viele neue Wege entstanden sind oder zumindest alte Pfade extrem ausgefahren sind.

Ich habe mich damals wie heute auch über den Forst aufgeregt und mache das auch weiterhin. Aber was da mittlerweile an Wegen entstanden ist - das ist schon krass. Aus Sicht des Forstes ist das sicher einfach nicht mehr tolerierbar.

Andererseits ist es natürlich aus Sicht des Forstes auch absurd zu glauben, dass Sperrungen nicht neue Wege bedingen. Das war vor 15 Jahren so und wird sicher auch so bleiben. Insofern ist der Flow-Trail-Ansatz sicher richtig, allerdings natürlich von der Menge/Länge der Strecke noch nicht ausreichend. Irgendwann muss aber das neu-anlegen von illegalen Wegen aufhören, sonst dreht man sich im Kreis.


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2017)

DaBot schrieb:


> Aber was da mittlerweile an Wegen entstanden it - das ist schon krass. Aus Sicht des Forstes ist das sicher einfach nicht mehr tolerierbar.



Mag ja sein - nur ist der zeitliche Zusammenhang dennoch offensichtlich. Im Vergleich zu meinem letzten Besuch vor etwas über zwei Jahren konnte ich kaum neue Trails / Pfade  entdecken. Und von den alten waren mehr als die Hälfte vernagelt - darunter eben auch solche, die weit vor der Entdeckung des MTB entstanden sein dürften wie am Reichenbach oder dem Bogenschießplatz. 


Der Flow-Trail-Ansatz ist nur für die richtig, die sich auf festgelegte Wege sperren lassen wollen. Ich und viele andere wollen das nicht. Uns geht es auch weniger um toll geshapte Trails - sondern wir wollen die Natur genießen können so wie jeder andere Waldbesucher auch. Das ist die Diskussion von vor zig Jahren: die, die lieber Parks wollen, sorgen dafür, dass die ursprüngliche MTB-idee bald tot ist. 

Wurde abgestritten. Und bewahrheitet sich hier am Feldberg dennoch gerade eindrucksvoll. 




> Irgendwann muss aber das neu-anlegen von illegalen Wegen aufhören, sonst dreht man sich im Kreis.



Ich gehöre sicher nicht zu denen, die Wege bauen. Aber: angesichts der vielen neuen Rückegassen (die habe ich nämlich zuHauf entdeckt) sollte man dieses Argument nicht ganz so ernst nehmen. Wege kommen und verschwinden auch wieder in kürzester Zeit - der Natur und dem Wild macht das gar nix. Der einzige, der sich vielleicht ärgert ist der Jagdpächter - bis er einen neuen Hochsitz baut und den Weg dahin SUV-tauglich macht  ...


----------



## moerk (2. August 2017)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung über die Zäune immer noch nicht...ist ja nicht so, dass man da nicht dran vorbei kommen würde. Kontrolliert wurde doch auch schon bevor die Zäune standen, d.h. ein illegaler Trail ist ein illegaler Trail - unabhängig davon ob da nun ein Zaun steht oder nicht.
Das wichtigste ist doch, dass man sich dadurch nicht den Spass verderben lässt und die Trails einfach weiterhin fährt damit sie nicht verschwinden.


----------



## maxito (2. August 2017)

@moerk machen kann man immer alles. Nur mit den ganzen Zäunen hat sich die rechtliche Situation geändert, früher konnte ich bedenkenlos den Wanderweg am Reichenbach fahren, jetzt ist es ein illegaler Trail, falls es Kontrollen gibt, ist mit Bußgeldern zu rechnen und das kommt in der Öffentlichkeit nicht gut an, wennn jetzt zahlreiche Mountainbiker illegal erwischt werden.

und wenn dann wieder die Presse darüber berichtet, sind alle Trails gleich illegal angelegt und der Flowtrail wird als legales Beispiel genannt anstelle auf das Betretungsrecht zu verweisen:

legal - illegal füher:
legal = Betretungsrecht: Radfahren ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurde
illegal ist demnach Querfeldeinfahren, illegale Trails, die nur von MTBern angelegt wurden gab es damals auch schon

legal - illegal heute:
legal = genehmigte Strecken wie der Flowtrail
illegal jeglicher Querfeldeintrail, sowie die vom Forstamt mit Zäunen versehenen Wege

und wie andere schon anmerkten kann das Forstamt nun einfach Zäune aufstellen und Bäume auf Wege legen ohne dass die Waldbenutzer, zu denen auch die Biker gehören, dagegen Einspruch erheben können.


----------



## moerk (2. August 2017)

@maxito : genau das meine ich ja - jetzt heisst es Flagge zeigen und auf die Verbote schaizen! wenn wir uns den Verboten fügen und hoffen, dass sich das auch anders regeln lässt ("mit allen Beteiligten an einen Tisch setzten ") haben wir doch schon verloren. Wir haben nix womit wir verhandeln könnten und "wir MTBler" sind auch viel zu unterschiedlich, um eine gemeinsame Position zu finden bzw. zu vertreten.
Ich weiss, das wirkt vielleicht etwas pessimistisch, aber wenn man sich die Akteure in diesem Bereich mal anschaut (ich bin da etwas vorbelastet...), also Forst, Jagd, Naturschutz, da wird einem glaube ich schnell klar, dass es da für uns keinen Blumentopf zu gewinnen gibt.

"When injustice becomes law, resistance becomes duty" (Thomas Jefferson)


----------



## Paul_FfM (2. August 2017)

moerk schrieb:


> @maxito : genau das meine ich ja - jetzt heisst es Flagge zeigen und auf die Verbote schaizen! wenn wir uns den Verboten fügen und hoffen, dass sich das auch anders regeln lässt ("mit allen Beteiligten an einen Tisch setzten ") haben wir doch schon verloren. Wir haben nix womit wir verhandeln könnten und "wir MTBler" sind auch viel zu unterschiedlich, um eine gemeinsame Position zu finden bzw. zu vertreten.
> Ich weiss, das wirkt vielleicht etwas pessimistisch, aber wenn man sich die Akteure in diesem Bereich mal anschaut (ich bin da etwas vorbelastet...), also Forst, Jagd, Naturschutz, da wird einem glaube ich schnell klar, dass es da für uns keinen Blumentopf zu gewinnen gibt.
> 
> "When injustice becomes law, resistance becomes duty" (Thomas Jefferson)



Um Himmels willen, so geht die Sache auf alle Fälle in die Hose. Wenn alle gegen Verbote verstoßen wird es 1. mehr Kontrollen, dann 2. Bußgelder und 3. noch mehr Verbote geben. Ein Teufelskreis, noch dazu unnötig. Dass illegal angelegte Wege verboten werden ist wohl schwer zu beanstanden, das Problem ist doch vielmehr, dass auch Wege, die nach dem aktuellen Waldgesetz legal zu befahren sind, verbarrikadiert oder -noch schlimmer- stillgelegt oder gar zu Forststraßen ausgebaut werden. Und dagegen kann man mit guten Argumenten antreten, wie es die DIMB bei den Gesprächen mit dem Forst in diesem Winter schon getan hat. Dein Weg, der ein sehr eigenes Rechts- und Gerechtigkeitsgefühl zeigt, wird hingegen ins Verderben führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (2. August 2017)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Und dagegen kann man mit guten Argumenten antreten, wie es die DIMB bei den Gesprächen mit dem Forst in diesem Winter schon getan hat. Dein Weg, der ein sehr eigenes Rechts- und Gerechtigkeitsgefühl zeigt, wird hingegen ins Verderben führen.



Also ich habe nur sehr viele Zäune gesehen am Sonntag. und 100 % der Wanderer, auf die wir auf den noch legalen Trails getroffen haben, haben gesagt: Was macht ihr hier, ihr habt doch jetzt Euren eigenen Weg?"

Wo ist also der angebliche Erfolg des DIMB-Wegs?


Wenn man etwas erreichen will, muss man imho die Öffentlichkeit über das Treiben des Forsts informieren, die sich bisher 0 für den Wald interessierte. Das geht zum Beispiel, indem man eine wirklich öffentlichkeitswirksame Kampagne startet.

Das geht aber auch, wenn sich der Forst selbst so lächerlich macht, dass die Öffentlichkeit irgendwann von selbst aufmerksam wird. Zum Beispiel wenn absurd hohe Bußgelder gegen Kids erhängt werden oder aber mehr und mehr Zäune das Betretungsrecht für alle eindämmen. Die derzeitige Situation durch massiven zivilen Ungehorsam zu eskalieren, kann also durchaus ein gangbarer Weg sein.


Ins "Verderben" führt es in aller Regel dann, wenn man vorgeblichen Interessenvertretern vertraut, die in Hinterzimmern irgendwas aushandeln.


----------



## maxito (2. August 2017)

Wie ist das denn mit den Bußgeldern, die verhängt wurden? Bei dem Betrag wird keine Privatperson bis in letzte Instanz dagegen klagen. Wie wäre es, wenn wir hier Geld dafür sammeln für einen Präzedenzfall? Oder ist der Forst echtlich da auf der ganz sicheren Seite?
Hat jemand Zahlen dazu, wieviele Bußgelder ebreits verhängt wurden, kann man das irgendwo einsehen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. August 2017)

Dann mach ich mal den Kassenwart.
Konto folgt, Beiträge ausschließlich per Dauerauftrag


----------



## sipaq (2. August 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas erreichen will, muss man imho die Öffentlichkeit über das Treiben des Forsts informieren, die sich bisher 0 für den Wald interessierte. Das geht zum Beispiel, indem man eine wirklich öffentlichkeitswirksame Kampagne startet.


Ich bin gerne bereit Deine diesbezügliche Initiative zu unterstützen. 

Wo kann ich mich eintragen? 
Wo kann ich mehr zu Deinen Ideen bzgl. der Öffentlichkeitskampagne erfahren?


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2017)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne bereit Deine diesbezügliche Initiative zu unterstützen.
> 
> Wo kann ich mich eintragen?
> Wo kann ich mehr zu Deinen Ideen bzgl. der Öffentlichkeitskampagne erfahren?




Ich habe meine Hilfe zu einer wirklich wirksamen Kampagne schon vor x jahren der DIMB angeboten - keine Reaktion. Herauskam dann eine wirkungslose Kampagne (Arzt der auch Biker ist etc ...) , die ausschließlich in Bikemagazinen zu sehen war. Sinnig. 

Und gestern habe ich mein diesbezügliches Angebot aufgrund einer PM erneuert. Keine Reaktion bisher. 



Also, was willst Du? Mal abgesehen davon, dass dein (übrigens durchsichtiger  ) Rhetorik-Trick ja nix an der Berechtigung der Kritik an der DIMB-Taktik ändert.


----------



## Rampe (2. August 2017)

Also, was willst Du? Mal abgesehen davon, dass dein (übrigens durchsichtiger  ) Rhetorik-Trick ja nix an der Berechtigung der Kriti...........

So ein Fuchs aber auch!


----------



## DaBot (3. August 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Mag ja sein - nur ist der zeitliche Zusammenhang dennoch offensichtlich. Im Vergleich zu meinem letzten Besuch vor etwas über zwei Jahren konnte ich kaum neue Trails / Pfade  entdecken. Und von den alten waren mehr als die Hälfte vernagelt - darunter eben auch solche, die weit vor der Entdeckung des MTB entstanden sein dürften wie am Reichenbach oder dem Bogenschießplatz.


Ich finde den Zusammenhang nicht so offensichtlich, aber das ist sicher Ansichtssache.
Dass du keine neuen Pfade gesehen hast mag daran liegen, dass der Taunus groß und die Wege teils versteckt sind. Ich empfand es zu Fuß und im Vergleich zu meiner Anfangszeit jendenfalls als sehr viel.



powderJO schrieb:


> Der Flow-Trail-Ansatz ist nur für die richtig, die sich auf festgelegte Wege sperren lassen wollen. Ich und viele andere wollen das nicht. Uns geht es auch weniger um toll geshapte Trails - sondern wir wollen die Natur genießen können so wie jeder andere Waldbesucher auch. Das ist die Diskussion von vor zig Jahren: die, die lieber Parks wollen, sorgen dafür, dass die ursprüngliche MTB-idee bald tot ist.


Der von dir implizierte MTB-Gedanke lässt sich in einem Ballungsraum, wie um den Feldberg herum, nun mal nicht so ausleben wie in den Wäldern Kanadas oder der Wüste von Utah.
Darüber hinaus klingt es so, als würdest du lieber durchs Unterholz fahren? Oder geht es dir darum, dass es immer wieder neue Möglichkeiten gibt? Aber anlegen tust du auch nix? Mir wird dein Anliegen nicht ganz klar...
Und warum ist dein Naturerlebnis eingeschränkt, wenn du legale/bestehende/dezidierte Trails fährst?

Ich für meinen Teil jedenfalls kam zu meiner Zeit, als mich solche Wege interessiert haben gut mit den legalen oder zumindest seit langem geduldeten Trails sehr gut zurecht. Dass nun die damals geduldeten Wege gesperrt werden - uncool, keine Frage. Die massive Zunahme von neuen Pisten durch's Unterholz sind aber auch in meiner Wahrnehmung - und ich habe selber einen Hals auf den Forst - einfach nicht schön und auch nicht (durch den Forst) tolerierbar. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass der Besucherdruck durch Biker gestiegen ist. Nur die Wahrnehmung durch Forst und Fußgänger ist anders geworden.

Was ich selbst aber auch extrem lächerlich finde, ist dass an den Absperrungen nur auf Biker Bezug genommen wird. Wenn zu its, ist zu, das sollte für alle Nutzergruppen gelten und dementsprechend auch alle angesprochen werden.

Ich fahre am Ende des Tages hauptsächlich die größeren Forstwege und Trails, die damals schon als Wanderwege ausgeschrieben waren und ich hatte auch sehr wenige schlechte Erfahrungen mit anderen Nutzern. Schon gar nicht, weil mir gesagt wurde, dass ich ja jetzt als MTBler meine ausgewiesenen Wege hätte. Aber das ist eben nur meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## powderJO (3. August 2017)

DaBot schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus klingt es so, als würdest du lieber durchs Unterholz fahren? Oder geht es dir darum, dass es immer wieder neue Möglichkeiten gibt? Aber anlegen tust du auch nix? Mir wird dein Anliegen nicht ganz klar...
> Und warum ist dein Naturerlebnis eingeschränkt, wenn du legale/bestehende/dezidierte Trails fährst?



Kein Biker will durchs Unterholz fahren - weil es gar nicht geht. Natürlich geht es darum, alle Möglichkeiten, die sich bieten auch nutzen zu können. Ganz egal, ob Wanderweg oder Forstautobahn. und natürlich geht das auch in Ballungsgebieten, denn wenn man mal neutral durch den Taunus fährt, wird man feststellen: so viele Probleme wie Forst / Wanderverbände / Jagdpächter / behaupten gibt es eigentlich gar nicht.

Die wenigen Konflikte werden aber hochgekocht von dieser Waldlobby, um als Munition gegen Biker zu dienen und vor allem: 

bisher uninteressierte und neutrale Waldnutzer und Öffentlichkeit auf die eigene Seite zu ziehen. Wer hier die Deutungshoheit hat, kann eben Zäune durch den Wald ziehen. Wer sie nicht hat - kann es nicht. Oder tut sich zumindest schwerer, weil er sich 

a) selbst lächerlich macht, wenn er Biker mit 400 Euro-Strafen belegt und gleichzeitig der Vollernter die gleiche Strecke verwüstet. Oder der Autolobby weiterhin erlaubt, ganze Städte zu vergiften. Aber Biker aus Umweltschutzgründen von Wegen kleiner als 2 Meter verbannt ...

b) Gefahr läuft, dass die neutralen Nutzer merken, dass die Zäune eben nicht wie es die Schilder sagen nur gegen böse Biker wirken. Sondern einfach jeder an seinem gesetzlich verbrieften Betretungsrecht gehindert wird. 


Nur: mit runden Tischen und Kompromissen gewinnt man eben keine Deutungshoheit. Da muss man lauter sein und darf auch die Konfrontation nicht scheuen. Selbst wenn das heißt, dass es eben dann erst mal keinen Flow-Trail gibt ...


----------



## Trailfox (3. August 2017)

Die gleichen Argumente bezüglich Flowtrail und DH Strecke kann man doch genauso auch auf die paar Leute anwenden, die immer neue Trails anlegen. Beispiel Bogenschützentrail: Im vorletzten Jahr ist ein neuer Trail parallel entstanden und vor Kurzem habe ich einen weiteren neuen entdeckt. Die Leute, die sich da verwirklichen erweisen allen anderen einen Bärendienst. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ohne den Bau neuer "illegaler" Trails das Problem mit Wegsperrungen nicht so akut wäre. 
Fakt ist: Immer mehr Leute nutzen den Wald, seien es nun Wanderer oder Biker. Genauso verstärkt der Forst in den letzten Jahren die Aktivitäten (zB ganzjährige Holzernte, und Holzernte im Naturschutzgebiet). Dass dies alles zusammen zu mehr Konflikten führt ist klar. Umso wichtiger sind doch Projekte wie zB der Flowtrail um allen Waldnutzern zu zeigen, dass wir Biker auch anders können als rücksichtslos und illegal.


----------



## sipaq (3. August 2017)

Vor allem sind Flowtrail und DH-Strecke die beiden einzigen Beispiele, wo Biker nicht einfach nur heiße Luft von sich gegeben haben, sondern auch mal was auf die Beine gestellt haben inkl. all der nicht so spaßigen Dinge wie 

Genehmigungen einholen
sich mit Behörden abstimmen
Bodengutachten einholen
Sponsoren organisieren
Baumaterial herankarren
Trail bauen und instandhalten
Leute wie powderJO nehme ich erst Ernst, wenn da außer heißer Luft ala "man müsste doch mal" auch mal was konkretes kommt. Über anderer Leute Arbeit und Engagement herziehen ist immer sehr viel leichter, als selbst mal was handfestes auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfox (3. August 2017)

sipaq schrieb:


> Leute wie powderJO nehme ich erst Ernst, wenn da außer heißer Luft ala "man müsste doch mal" auch mal was konkretes kommt. Über anderer Leute Arbeit und Engagement herziehen ist immer sehr viel leichter, als selbst mal was handfestes auf die Beine zu stellen.



Exakt!


----------



## mw.dd (3. August 2017)

Trailfox schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ohne den Bau neuer "illegaler" Trails das Problem mit Wegsperrungen nicht so akut wäre.



Weil illegal Wege angelegt werden, werden bis dahin legale Wege gesperrt? Das ist nicht logisch und vermutlich auch eher kontraproduktiv.



sipaq schrieb:


> Vor allem sind Flowtrail und DH-Strecke die beiden einzigen Beispiele, wo Biker nicht einfach nur heiße Luft von sich gegeben haben, sondern auch mal was auf die Beine gestellt haben inkl. all der nicht so spaßigen Dinge wie
> 
> Genehmigungen einholen
> sich mit Behörden abstimmen
> ...



Ich bin bei sowas hin- und Hergerissen. Einerseits Hochachtung vor all jenen, die mit viel Aufwand ehrenamtlich solche Projekte stemmen. Andererseits: Wäre diese Energie nicht im Erhalt bestehender Wege besser angelegt? Und besteht der Sinn des Betretungsrechts nicht darin, das man für das Radfahren im Wald eben keine Genehmigung einholen muss (Radfahrstrecken für spezielle Spielarten des MTBikens wie z.B. DH nehme ich da mal raus)?


----------



## maxito (3. August 2017)

Engagement ist großartig und wichtig, auf das Ergebnis kommt es aber auch an. Aktuell gibt es inklusive Flowtrail weniger Trails, die legal befahren werden dürfen. Müssen wir jetzt alle erst einen Trail bauen um mitreden zu können?

Langsam erinnert mich die Debatte an die ewige Diskussion um Radwege, die einen engagieren sich und setzen sich für den bau von Radwegen ein, sprechen gerne im Namen aller Radfahrer und können nicht verstehen, dass beispielsweise Rennradfahrer gerne weiterhin die Straße nehmen möchten.


----------



## DaBot (3. August 2017)

maxito schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es inklusive Flowtrail weniger Trails, die legal befahren werden dürfen.


Das glaube ich nicht. Sicher ist das aber eine Frage des Betrachtungszeitraums.Legal befahrbare Wege sind und waren ausgeschriebene Wanderwege, diese sind nicht weniger geworden, seit ich 2006 begonnen habe. Richtig ist, dass geduldete Wege geschlossen wurden. Dass solche Wege immer-mal-wieder zugelgt wurden, war aber auch schon damals der Fall. Die Frage, was nun was bedingt (neue Wege die jetzigen Sperrungen oder andersrum) ist vermutlich nicht objektiv zu beantworten und immer eine Frage des Gefühls und der Position.


----------



## McFlury (3. August 2017)

Sehr ermüdend diese Diskussion. 

Ich hatte den Thread mal abonniert um Neuigkeiten aus dem Taunus zu erfahren.... Schade


----------



## powderJO (3. August 2017)

sipaq schrieb:


> Leute wie powderJO nehme ich erst Ernst, wenn da außer heißer Luft ala "man müsste doch mal" auch mal was konkretes kommt. Über anderer Leute Arbeit und Engagement herziehen ist immer sehr viel leichter, als selbst mal was handfestes auf die Beine zu stellen.



Das übliche Totschlagargument, wenn man sonst argumentativ wenig bis nichts zu bieten hat. 

Für Biker wie mich (und das ist die große Mehrheit) gab und gibt es im Taunus KEINEN Handlungsbedarf hinsichtlich Trailbau. Im Gegenteil: Ich und viele andere standen dem Flowtrail aus den genannten Gründen von vorn herein skeptisch gegenüber. 

Eine Handvoll Biker zusammen mit einer selbsternannten Interesseninitiative (wieviel % der Biker werden da vertreten noch mal?) hat das Ding durchgesetzt. Logisch nachvollziehbare Gründe gab es wenige. Denn es gab weder massenhaft Konflikte noch sowas wie eine 2-Meter-Regel, die uns das legale Befahren der vorhandenen Wanderwege verboten hätte. 

Euer Engagement könnte ich wenn ich mich argumentativ auf Dein Niveau begeben würde, auch schlicht als "blinder Aktionismus aus egoistischen Interessen" abqualifizieren. Was ich ausdrücklich nicht tue - denn ich gestehe den Initiatoren durchaus zu, dass sie hehre Ziele verfolgt haben. Nur: das macht das Ergebnis nicht besser. 

Man könnte jetzt daraus lernen und die Strategie überdenken oder zumindest auch selbstkritisch diskutieren. Und dann gemeinsam überlegen, wie man weiter macht. 

Oder man kann versuchen, Kritiker abzuqualifizieren, um sie zum Schweigen zu bringen - Dein Weg offensichtlich. Der aber garantiert eine Sackgasse ist. Abzulesen an den Zäunen im Wald.


----------



## Rampe (3. August 2017)

Powder Jo:
Du kannst noch 20 Foren zuschreiben, der Flowtrail wird bestimmt nicht mehr abgerissen und vielen Biker die in gerne Benutzen werden ihn nicht plötzlich übel finden.
Also lasst uns diese Sinnlose Diskussion beenden und versuchen bestehende Trails zu legalisieren. Das wäre im Interesse aller, wenn auch schwer zu realisieren.
Im übrigen gebe ich McFlury recht, das hier ist eigentlich nicht der richtige Ort für diese Spiegelfechterei.
Entschuldigung von mir für mein gesülze.
Und damit Schluss, demnächst kommt die Ankündigung für den 2 Abschnitt Flowtrail im richtigen Forum.


----------



## powderJO (4. August 2017)

Rampe schrieb:


> und versuchen bestehende Trails zu legalisieren ...



Die bestehenden Wanderwege / Trails SIND legal.




Rampe schrieb:


> ...demnächst kommt die Ankündigung für den 2 Abschnitt Flowtrail ....



So viel dann zur Lernfähigkeit.


----------



## wartool (4. August 2017)

@powderJO
deine Lernfähigkeit scheint gehemmt... alle guten Trails sind erst jüngst entstanden.. und das gewiss nicht mit Zustimmung des Besitzers (siehe Gesetzestext) und eben diese sind mit Zäunen versehen worden. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du auf den 2..3 kurzen Abschnitten rumreitest, die deiner Argumentation nach zu Unrecht gesperrt sind (50Meter des schwarzen Balkens, Bogenschießplatz oben, Reichenbach). 
Nehmen wir mal an, dass Du Recht hast.. ganz ehrlich? die paar Wege würden mich gesperrt nicht stören.. mir persönlich geht es um all die anderen geilen (leider illegalen) Trails. Kennst du die überhaupt? Schon mal gefahren? 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (4. August 2017)

Die ursprüngliche intension hinter dem Flowtrail war es doch den Status Quo zu erhalten und die Enstehung immer neuer Wege zu stoppen. 
Die Jungs die Bock auf bauen haben sollten sich einfach austoben dürfen. 
Leider wurde daraus eine merkwürdige Selbstinzinierung von ein paar leuten ohne das  ursprüngliche  Ziel im Auge zu behalten. 
Ich vermisse bis heute eine Distanzierung des Flowtrailteams zu der Zaunaktion. Meiner Meinung nach hätte sofort nach Errichtung der Zaune das Projekt auf Eis gelegt werden müssen bis eine Lösung gefunden ist. 
So hat man sich einfach vor den Karren von Herrn Heitmann spannen lassen. 

Ich lebe in Bawü mit 2m Regel wesentlich entspannter... Traurig oder?


----------



## McFlury (4. August 2017)

@wartool 

Lass es. Das hat mit ihm kein Sinn. Sein Profil ist nicht umsonst auf privat....


----------



## Svenos (4. August 2017)

Asrael schrieb:


> Die ursprüngliche intension hinter dem Flowtrail war es doch den Status Quo zu erhalten und die Enstehung immer neuer Wege zu stoppen.
> Die Jungs die Bock auf bauen haben sollten sich einfach austoben dürfen.
> Leider wurde daraus eine merkwürdige Selbstinzinierung von ein paar leuten ohne das  ursprüngliche  Ziel im Auge zu behalten.
> Ich vermisse bis heute eine Distanzierung des Flowtrailteams zu der Zaunaktion. Meiner Meinung nach hätte sofort nach Errichtung der Zaune das Projekt auf Eis gelegt werden müssen bis eine Lösung gefunden ist.
> ...



Ich sehe das ähnlich und stimme powderJO auch in Teilen zu.
Die Herren von Forst und Jagd vertreten knallhart ihre Interessen und machen nix aus Menschenfreundlichkeit. Leider sind sie gerade sehr erfolgreich in ihrem Bemühen die MTB-Gemeinde zu spalten. Eines ist für mich sicher: Legalisierte Trails ehöhen den Druck auf etablierte "illegale" Wege. Das kann man auch um Wiesbaden herum beobachten. Ich zähle mich zu der großen Gruppe von trailorientierten Tourenfahrern, die gerne "Strecken machen" und dabei (anspruchsvolle) flowige Trails miteinander verbindet. Ich fahre auch mal mit dem Crosser eine schnelle Runde "Forstautobahn" oder fahre mit dem dicken Fully einen Bike-Park an. Ich bin also recht flexibel.

Das Angebot im Taunus an legalen Trails ist aber definitiv zu gering (Stichwort Ghetto), um den Sport vernünftig ausüben zu können. Was bleibt den noch, wenn es nach dem Hessenforst geht?

-*Schläferskopf*: Reine Downhill-Strecke, deren Anspruch für 98% der MTBler viel zu hoch und zu gefährlich ist. Gut gebaut, aber wenig Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten für Nicht-Downhiller. Für eine flowige Tour oder schnelle Abendrunde völlig ungeeignet. Dickes Fully fast zwingend erforderlich.
-*DH-Strecke Feldberg*: Ähnlich wie Schläferskopf. Sehr schnell ausgefahren.
-*Flowtrail Feldberg-Fuchstanz*: Verdient eigentlich nicht den Namen Flowtrail, weil kein Fahrfluss entsteht. Schlechte Linienwahl und teilweise schlechte Ausführung verhindern den Fahrspass. Mit einem Hardtail kaum befahrbar. Ich meide den Flowtrail mittlerweile, weil ich die Höhenmeter nicht sinnlos "verschenken" möchte.

Wenn die derzeitige Entwicklung mit Wegesperrungen, Trailzerstörungen und Wegeumwandlungen (zu Forstautobahnen) so weitergeht, sehe ich für unseren Sport im Taunus ziemlich schwarz, wenn man sich nach den Regeln des Forstes richtet.

Die "Null-Toleranz-Politik" des Hessenforst erinnert an einen Kreuzzug. Da werden in Zeiten von Terrorgefahr und fehlenden Poizistenstellen Ordnungshütter in den Wald gestellt, um "schwerkriminelle" Radfahrer zu verfaften, die einen - per Ansage - illegalen Trail benutzen. Total schwachsinnig!!!
Meiner Meinung nach verschärft der Forst das Problem nur. Wird ein problemloser (etablierter) Trail gesperrt, entsteht meist an anderer (oft entlegener) Stelle ein neuer Trail. Aktion - Reaktion.
Bis heute fand ich noch kein Argument überzeugend, das einem naturbelassenen Trail in unserem Nutzwald (Stichwort: harvestergerechtes Holzlager) entgegensteht. Das ganze Naturschutzgerede vom Forst ist einfach nur lächerlich. Die ziehen nun selbst gegen das FSC-Siegel zu Felde (http://www.fr.de/rhein-main/landespolitik/wald-in-hessen-umweltministerin-trotzt-kritik-a-1309693).

Warum? Wegen der Kohle! Aber Geld und Zeit für Wegesperrungen sind da. Ob sich das rechnet?

Vielleicht wäre die Lösung ja eine Waldnutzungsgebühr für MTBler? 100 Euro pro Jahr, dafür kann ich fahren wo ich will. Dann würde der Hessenfost eventuell wieder schwarze Zahlen schreiben und müsste nicht so viele Bäume abholzen.


----------



## DrMainhattan (4. August 2017)

Das mit der "Trailgebühr" ist ein guter Punkt - man könnte eine Art Trailjahresticket lösen, der Forst müsste paar gute legale Strecken anlegen und könnte sich ne goldene Nase verdienen. Was da an Potential schlummert ist schon sagenhaft. Wundert mich auch warum man zB unten am Waldtraud keinen kleinen Bikeshop aufmacht für kleine Reparaturen oder Bikeverleih.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. August 2017)

Also statt einem offenen Flowtrail mehrere, die ich nur gegen Gebühren befahren darf, und darüber hinaus garnichts mehr?
Das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst?


----------



## DrMainhattan (4. August 2017)

Gibt in Kanada - z.B. in Golden - ein trailnetzwerk wo man zB in eine trailkasse zahlt. Das Geld wird für die Pflege der Wege benutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (4. August 2017)

Nur dort gibts genug Platz zum Ausweichen um legal interessante Strecken zu fahren.
Von daher würde ich den Taunus jetzt nicht mit British Colombia gleichsetzen. Ich möchte weiterhin dort fahren dürfen, wo Wanderer lang dürfen, fertig.


----------



## yo_eddy (5. August 2017)

Svenos schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre die Lösung ja eine Waldnutzungsgebühr für MTBler? 100 Euro pro Jahr, dafür kann ich fahren wo ich will.



Sowas geht hier - wir sind in Deutschland - nur mit einer sichtbar angebrachten Plakette o.ä. Und schon sind wir beim Nummernschild für MTB...und das will wirklich keiner!

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## kreisbremser (5. August 2017)

wie wäre es mit den trails und wegen in bad orb? schöne sachen haben die gebaut. dem taunus würden wir etwas ruhe verschaffen und demnächst wäre es wohl wieder ruhiger hier.


----------



## bfri (6. August 2017)

DaBot schrieb:


> Der von dir implizierte MTB-Gedanke lässt sich in einem Ballungsraum, wie um den Feldberg herum, nun mal nicht so ausleben wie in den Wäldern Kanadas oder der Wüste von Utah.



Naja, hier in Utah sind aber viele Trails auch eher offiziell als illegal gebaut. Die Gemeinden engagieren sich hier sehr und erweitern das Trailnetzwerk regelmäßig. Wobei ich die kleinen, nicht perfekt geshapten Trails aus dem Taunus vermisse. 
Es gibt aber auch Trails, die sind für MTB gesperrt (andere aber auch für Fußgänger) oder dürfen nur runter befahren werden oder MTB dürfen Trails nur an geraden Tagen benutzen. 

Vertigo wurde in meiner Nachbarschaft Ende letzten Jahres gebaut. Ich glaube sogar extra von Trailbauern aus Kanada. 





Und nebenan wurde dieses Jahr direkt ein weiterer fertig gestellt:

Levitate





Wie gesagt, beide sehr schön und auch sicher sehr teuer. Aber auch beide perfekt geshaped im Gegensatz zu einem kleinen naturbelassenen Trail im Taunus. 

Und auch weiter unten in Moab sind viele der beliebten Trails offiziell. Nur weil einmal im Jahr die Jungs bei der Rampage ihre Lines ziehen, heißt es nicht, dass hier ein Paradies an illegalen Trails herrscht. 

Sorry, für off-topic, wollte ich nur mal einwerfen. 

Ich hoffe, ihr findet im Taunus eine Lösung, um die Situation wieder zu entspannen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. August 2017)

Also Bad Orb reizt mich schon länger, kenne mich da aber null aus.
Für eine Try'n error Tour ist es bei meinen derzeitigen knappen Zeitressourcen etwas zu weit weg.

@bfri Nette Strecken. Nur wenn ich sowas fahren will, fahre ich in den Bikepark oder zum Feldi.
Wobei ich solche Projekte wie bei Dir in der notwendigen Vielzahl, um keine Ghettos zu schaffen und ein hohes Maß der für unseren Sport notwendigen Abwechslung im konditionellen und technischen Rahmen zu erreichen, bisher nicht für umsetzbar halte.
Hier müsste viel mehr Basisarbeit vorab geleistet werden, beim Biker im Wald selbst indem er sich anderen Waldnutzern (einschl. anderen Bikern) und der Natur gegenüber "benimmt" und Kolleteralschäden vermeidet.
Nur leider ist "die Idiotendichte im Taunus deutlich höher als anderswo", wie ein User hier mal zutreffend schrieb. Hier sollten sich die richtigen Leute auf die Füße getreten fühlen.


----------



## bfri (6. August 2017)

@Ferkelmann 
Ja, die Situation ist leicht unterschiedlich. Amerika ist sehr kapitalistisch geprägt. 
Park City hier war im Sommer zum Beispiel fast ausgestorben. Also hat man sich irgendwann entschieden, die Gegend mit Trails auszubauen und attraktiver zu machen.

"However, the local government realized that Park City was largely abandoned during the summer months. So they decided to start building trails."
https://www.singletracks.com/blog/m...gold-park-city-utahs-newest-natural-resource/

Und so haben sich über die letzten Jahrzehnte 640km an Trails angesammelt, um auch im Sommer die Touristen ranzubringen. Zum Glück ist das allgemeine Befahren kostenlos. 

Wie gesagt, im Taunus ist es was anderes, da es keine allgemeine Vereinigung gibt, die sich für den kapitalistischen Ausbau des Tourismus interessiert und die Natur im Vordergrund steht (oder sollte - was auch gut ist). 

Mit dem Verhalten gegenüber anderen Waldbesuchern gebe ich dir recht. Wenn ich auf den Trails um den Altkönig oder den X-Trail vom Feldberg runter (ist der eigentlich noch offen?) Wanderern oder auch Gassigehern begegnet bin, habe ich immer frühzeitig abgebremst, freundlich gegrüßt, für's ZurSeitegehen bedankt und eventuell noch ein kleines Schwätzchen gehalten. Damit hatte ich nie Probleme und bin immer gut gefahren. - Hier übrigens auch.
Aber jeder hat sein eigenes Verhalten und es ist gibt sicher auch diejenigen, die ungern in ihrem Flow gestört werden wollen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. August 2017)

Die USA ist sicher in vielen Dingen krasser drauf als Deutschland (noch). In Deutschland wird man bspw. noch nicht mit beschossen, wenn man fremdes Eigentum betritt.
Aber im Taunus herrschen ebenfalls vornehmlich wirtschaftliche Interessen vor. Diese versucht man sukzessive unter Eingrenzung des Betretungsrechtes auszudehnen und zu manifestieren.
Wie oben geschrieben und um sicher zu gehen. Ich möchte, nach heutiger Rechtsgrundlage, alle Wege befahren dürfen, die Wanderer, Reiter usw. nutzen dürfen. Alle mit Augenmaß gesperrte Wege würde ich allerdings genauso akzeptieren, solange nicht andere Nutzergruppen sich drin austoben. Da hört mein Verständnis auf.
Von getrennten Wegen für Wanderer und Bikern halte ich nicht viel.

Warum ich meine, daß sich Projekte wie in Utah nicht auf den Taunus übertragen lassen ist, daß schlicht und ergreifend nicht genug Platz da ist und die Parzellen, um eine interessante, ausreichend lange und mit dem notwendigen Gefälle ausgestattete Strecke, bzw. diese über zu viele Grundstücke gehen würde.

Mit Wanderern habe ich auch das geringste Problem, ganz im Gegenteil. Beim gemütlichen Hochkurbeln grüßen, die Pilzausbeute bewundern etc., man merkt oft, wie überrascht der Andere durch die zwanglose Freundlichkeit ist. Das Erholungssuchende ist doch das, was uns vereint, und nicht das, was uns trennt.
Das mache ich nicht nur der Freundlichkeit wegen, weil ich Everybodys Darlings sein möchte, nein, das ist Lobbyarbeit!!
Nicht grüßen, bis hin zur Unfreundlichkeit, erfahre ich hauptsächlich durch andere Biker jeglicher Coleur. Egal ob überholend berghoch, entgegenkommend oder bei der Rast.
Sicher hat sich ein Großteil der hessischer Biker vor Jahren gefreut, daß aufgrund nationaler Unterstützung per Petition, die Änderung des Waldgesetzes 2012 gekippt wurde. Hoffentlich geht die Solidarität nicht den Bach runter, so wie sich manche benehmen, einem Gemeinschaftsgefühl gründend, dient es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (7. August 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> eine interessante, ausreichend lange und mit dem notwendigen Gefälle ausgestattete Strecke



Eine interessante Strecke braucht nicht zwangsläufig viel Gefälle; wer es nicht glaubt, schaut mal nach Dalbeattie 
Der Unterschied zwischen höchstem und tiefstem Punkt der Strecke sind ca 50hm...
Das Problem ist wohl eher, das in DE von vielen MTBikern "Trail" und "fußgängerfreie Bergabfahrstrecke mit Mutproben" gleichgesetzt werden.

Strecken dieser Art ließen sich - guten Willen der Grundbesitzer und zuständigen Behörden vorausgesetzt - fast überall in DE verwirklichen. Allerdings nicht von ein paar engagierten Ehrenamtlern mit knappem Budget...


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2017)

McFlury schrieb:
			
		

> Lass es. Das hat mit ihm kein Sinn. Sein Profil ist nicht umsonst auf privat...



Was hat der Status meines Profils mit meiner Meinung zu tun? Merkwürdige Sichtweise. 




Asrael schrieb:


> Ich vermisse bis heute eine Distanzierung des Flowtrailteams zu der Zaunaktion. Meiner Meinung nach hätte sofort nach Errichtung der Zaune das Projekt auf Eis gelegt werden müssen bis eine Lösung gefunden ist.
> So hat man sich einfach vor den Karren von Herrn Heitmann spannen lassen.



So ist es. Stattdessen – wenn ich den Kommentar oben richtige deute – baut man weiter.


----------



## uwe50 (7. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dalbeattie



Du meinst wohl diesen Link:

http://scotland.forestry.gov.uk/activities/mountain-biking/7stanes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. August 2017)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl diesen Link:
> 
> http://scotland.forestry.gov.uk/activities/mountain-biking/7stanes



Genauer diesen:
http://scotland.forestry.gov.uk/visit/dalbeattie#bike


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2017)

Das ist eine Gegend, wo Schafe als Einwohner mitgezählt werden, damit jede noch so kleine Gemeinde ihren Popen behalten darf 
Denke, aufgrund der nicht so intensiven Nutzung der "Natur" und dünnerer Besiedelung ist auch das nicht übertragbar auf den Taunus. Zudem sicher auch eine Frage der Mentalität, Leben und Leben lassen.

Bzgl. Steil-ist- geil gebe ich Dir Recht. Das trifft nur den Geschmack eines Teils des Community.
Nur je weniger Höhenmeter der Trail bietet, desto länger muss er sein, um einen gewissen Flow aufkommen zu lassen.
Trail = Mutprobe. Traurig, wie Recht Du hast. Fahre ja erst seit einem Jahr im Taunus, aber wie stark sich bspw. der Bogenschiessplatz verändert hat, erodiert, zerbremst, unzählige Linien um techn. Stücke herum.


----------



## Svenos (7. August 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit den trails und wegen in bad orb? schöne sachen haben die gebaut. dem taunus würden wir etwas ruhe verschaffen und demnächst wäre es wohl wieder ruhiger hier.



War vor zwei Wochen für ein paar Tage dort. Es gibt 3 offizielle Trails, die mit einigem Aufwand gebaut wurden. Leider haben die Erbauer - laut Aussage eines Locals - nicht auf erfahrene Trailbauer gehört und teilweise einiges Potential verschenkt. Oft steht mitten in der Ideallinie ein Baum oder die Kurven ziehen sich zu. Deutlich besser als der Flowtrail am Feldberg (in Summe wesentlich länger), aber mit Luft nach oben.


----------



## Svenos (7. August 2017)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Sowas geht hier - wir sind in Deutschland - nur mit einer sichtbar angebrachten Plakette o.ä. Und schon sind wir beim Nummernschild für MTB...und das will wirklich keiner!
> 
> Grüße,
> Axel



Dieser Vorschlag war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. Grundsätzlich wäre mir die "Wegefreiheit" und eine entspanntere Haltung des Forst abseits offizieller Wege schon einiges Wert, aber das entstehende "Bürokratiemonster" würde wohl die PKW-Maut in den Schatten stellen.
Ich könnte mir bestenfalls ein lokales System auf Basis von Freiwilligkeit vorstellen. Ein Verein oder IG handelt einen Nutzungsvertrag für eine bestimmte Region aus und sammelt die "Spenden" ein. Davon wird dann die "Nutzungsentschädigung" für den Waldbesitzer bezahlt. Die Mitglieder / Unterstützer erhalten dafür eine Vignette.
Im Land der "Geiz ist geil-Metalität" ist dies natürlich ein ambitioniertes Unterfangen, aber man wird ja noch träumen dürfen 
Andererseits gibt es genügend positive Beispiele für solidarisches handeln. Die Wanderwege hier und in den Alpen sind ja auch mal angelegt worden.


----------



## mw.dd (7. August 2017)

Svenos schrieb:


> Nutzungsvertrag



Den braucht es nicht, da "Betretungsrecht".

Ansonsten bin ich sehr dafür, das sich MTBiker auf freiwilliger Basis am Unterhalt der vorhandenen gemeinsam genutzten Wege beteiligen - nicht nur im Taunus.



Svenos schrieb:


> Die Wanderwege hier und in den Alpen sind ja auch mal angelegt worden.



Schwieriges Thema. Sehr viele dieser Wege dürften eine Historie haben, die mit Wandern nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2017)

Einen Großteil der Querfeldein-Wanderwege/Singletrails halte ich für ursprüngliche Wildwechselpfade, die durch regelmäßiges Begehen quasi erst zum Weg wurden.


----------



## Svenos (7. August 2017)

Glaub


Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Einen Großteil der Querfeldein-Wanderwege/Singletrails halte ich für ursprüngliche Wildwechselpfade, die durch regelmäßiges Begehen quasi erst zum Weg wurden.


 Glaub ich nicht. Wo das Viechzeug entlang läuft, willst Du nicht mit dem Radel fahren


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2017)

Genau, wäre mir vom Terrain auch zu langweilig 
Die Viecher springen auf jeden Fall nicht ohne Not irgendeinen Abgrund runter, d.h. die präferieren ungefährlichere Routen.
Ich rede hier von schmalen Wegen, nicht jahrundertealte, die mal als Römerstraße oder Ochsenkarrenweg entstanden oder als Überbleibsel halb zugewachsener Holzrückschneisen.
Woher sollen die denn sonst herkommen? Angelegt als klassischer Wanderweg, sind die allerwenigsten.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. August 2017)

Svenos schrieb:


> War vor zwei Wochen für ein paar Tage dort. Es gibt 3 offizielle Trails, die mit einigem Aufwand gebaut wurden. Leider haben die Erbauer - laut Aussage eines Locals - nicht auf erfahrene Trailbauer gehört und teilweise einiges Potential verschenkt. Oft steht mitten in der Ideallinie ein Baum oder die Kurven ziehen sich zu. Deutlich besser als der Flowtrail am Feldberg (in Summe wesentlich länger), aber mit Luft nach oben.


also kein grund nicht dort oder in anderen revieren zu fahren. miltenberg gibt ebenfalls einiges her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (7. August 2017)

> Die ursprüngliche intension hinter dem Flowtrail war es doch den Status Quo zu erhalten und die Enstehung immer neuer Wege zu stoppen.
> Die Jungs die Bock auf bauen haben sollten sich einfach austoben dürfen.
> Leider wurde daraus eine merkwürdige Selbstinzinierung von ein paar leuten ohne das ursprüngliche Ziel im Auge zu behalten.
> Ich vermisse bis heute eine Distanzierung des Flowtrailteams zu der Zaunaktion. Meiner Meinung nach hätte sofort nach Errichtung der Zaune das Projekt auf Eis gelegt werden müssen bis eine Lösung gefunden ist.
> So hat man sich einfach vor den Karren von Herrn Heitmann spannen lassen.



Mist, jetzt ist die große Flowtrail-Verschwörung doch ans Licht gekommen:

-Wir hatten nach dem Flowtrailbau noch so viel Dachlatten übrig, die haben wir dann dem Herrn Heitmann gaaanz tief hinten reingeschoben, davon wurden und werden jetzt die Zäune gebaut, also bloß nicht anfassen!

-davon kann man nämlich logorhö bekommen, welch schlimme Auswirkungen das hat wird jeder, der hier regelmäßig mit liest, nachvollziehen können.

-am oberen Double ist eine Lichtschranke versteckt, für jeden Trottel der durchkommt bekommen wir Flowtrail Verbrecher 1 Euro von den Waldbesitzern überwiesen, davon kaufen wir uns in Finale eine Villa und nageln da die Trails zu.

-mit dem Holz wurde auch schon die Berliner Mauer eingeschalt.

-Uwe Barschel wurde mit so einer Latte eins übergezogen und dann erst in die Badewanne gelegt, mit dem Whisky und den übrig-gebliebenen Pillen haben wir dann den Heitmann gefügig gemacht.

-und das Schlimmste: Helene Fischer wurde durch das geringe Gefälle und die schlechte Linien-Wahl zu ihren Song-Texten inspiriert.

-was unter den fetten Anliegern und Rampen so alles liegt enthülle ich ein anderes mal, wir haben ja noch was vor!

Übrigens wurde der Kocherfelstrail (die geile Variante, den kennst du eh nicht Powder JO) übel zugelegt, da könnte man mal was tun,
aber so was konkretes Interessiert hier ja eh keinen.

McFlury: Sorry aber der musste unbedingt noch raus.


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2017)

Rampe schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt ist die große Flowtrail-Verschwörung doch ans Licht gekommen:



Offenkundig berechtigte (die Zäune bestätigen das eindrucksvoll) Kritik ironisch als Verschwörungstheorie darzustellen, mutet fast trumpesk an in der gezeigten Einfältigkeit.



Rampe schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde der Kocherfelstrail (die geile Variante, den kennst du eh nicht Powder JO) übel zugelegt, da könnte man mal was tun, aber so was konkretes Interessiert hier ja eh keinen.



Und wenn ich sie nicht kenne - ändert das was an der Berechtigung, an der Entstehungsgeschichte des Flowtrails und den Folgen Kritik zu üben?


Aber bezeichnend, wenn den Befürwortern der Flowtrail-Strategie nichts besseres einfällt, als Kritiker persönlich anzugehen. Sachargumente offensichtlich Mangelware.


----------



## Rampe (7. August 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Sachargumente offensichtlich Mangelware.



Wo hast du denn deine Sachargumente versteckt, das ständige wiederholen der gleichen Litanei vom selbst erbauten Getto erinnert doch sehr an die Strategie von Trump und Co.


----------



## bfri (8. August 2017)

Rampe schrieb:


> wurde der Kocherfelstrail (die geile Variante, den kennst du eh nicht Powder JO) übel zugelegt, da könnte man mal was tun,
> aber so was konkretes Interessiert hier ja eh keinen.


Sehr schade.  Bin ich im Juni noch gefahren als ich in Deutschland war. Ein feiner, kleiner technischer Trail, der immer Spaß machte.


----------



## McFlury (8. August 2017)

Rampe schrieb:


> ....Übrigens wurde der Kocherfelstrail (die geile Variante, den kennst du eh nicht Powder JO) übel zugelegt, da könnte man mal was tun,
> aber so was konkretes Interessiert hier ja eh keinen....



Da muss ich jetzt aber mal, auch wenn ich jetzt wohl als Ketzer verschrien werde, Hr. Heitmann in Schutz nehmen. Den Kocherfels hat "Alfred" zugelegt. Wir haben aver bereits versucht ihn etwas aufzuräumen.  Es fehlte aber an großem Gerät.



Rampe schrieb:


> McFlury: Sorry aber der musste unbedingt noch raus



Da das der erste brauchbare und vor allen unterhaltsame Post seit langem war, darfs du das.

Und Jungs, es ist doch alles NUR Fahrrad fahren. Leider wollen wir das halt in einem plantagenähnlichen Agrargebiet der Forstwirtschaft. Entgegen der allgemeine Annahme ist der Taunaus schon einst Jahrhunderten kein Wald mehr. Findet euch einfach damit ab.


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2017)

Rampe schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn deine Sachargumente versteckt, das ständige wiederholen der gleichen Litanei vom selbst erbauten Getto erinnert doch sehr an die Strategie von Trump und Co.



Auch hier wieder: Nur eine Gegenfrage verpackt - wieder kein Versuch einer Argumentation an der Sache. 

Aber gerne noch mal: Die existierenden Zäune sind Beleg genug für die Stichhaltigkeit nicht nur meiner Argumentation. Die - wie ebenfalls schon gesagt - schon vor dem Startschuss genau so geführt wurde. 

Damals habt ihr Befürworter gesagt "Quatsch" und die Entwicklung vorangetrieben. Jetzt weigert ihr Euch, auch nur eine Millisekunde über die Folgen nachzudenken. Stattdessen nur Versuche, die Kritiker zu diskreditieren. 

Was spielt es denn für eine Rolle in der Sache, ob ich einen Trail kenne? Na?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (8. August 2017)

Aber die selbst aus meiner Sicht zunehmenden Sperrungen von einem Zusammenhang mit Flowtrail/Feldberg-DH loszulösen empfinde ich als ignorant und als verschenkte Argumentation gegenüber den Entscheidern der Sperrungen.
Den Meisten ist sicherlich klar, daß es da keine Absprachen gibt, die die Sperrungen tolerieren. Das aber ins Lächerliche zu ziehen ist nicht hilfreich und zeugt lediglich vom Gefühl, zu Unrecht torpediert zu werden.


----------



## Asrael (8. August 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Damals habt ihr Befürworter gesagt "Quatsch" und die Entwicklung vorangetrieben. Jetzt weigert ihr Euch, auch nur eine Millisekunde über die Folgen nachzudenken. Stattdessen nur Versuche, die Kritiker zu diskreditieren.



Ich denke ich war bei genug runden Tischen dabei um mich angesprochen zu fühlen und widerspreche dir. 
Ich habe aber auch schon damals gesagt, dass wir uns von Sperrungen bestehender Wege vorab distanzieren sollten und wurde überstimmt. 
Wir sind aber eher von der Sperrung einzelner Wege wie X-Trail oder Reichenbach ausgegangen und ich glaub das heute Ausmaß hat sich niemand vorstellen können (oder wollen)
Es sah auch zeitweise so aus als wären wir auf einem guten weg in Richtung Duldung bestehender illegaler Linien und hin zu einem gut funktionierenden Flowtrail bei dem alle mit anpacken.


----------



## Deleted 404233 (8. August 2017)

Wir waren am Sonntag, seit ca. 1,5 Monaten, mal wieder im Taunus unterwegs. Die vielen Sperrungen von Trails die bisher Problems zu fahren waren (auch komplett Konfliktfrei mit Wanderern) scheinen stark zugenommen zu haben. Gibt es eine öffentlich einsehbare Aufstellung um welche Wege es sich handelt? Einen zeitlichen Zusammenhang zu dem Flowtrail ist klar erkennbar (ob dieser von den Behörden gewollt/geplant ist kann ich nicht sagen). 

Zu den Diskussionen hier, der Art und Weise wie manche das Gesetz in die eigene Hand nehmen wollen bin ich / wir allerdings argh erschrocken. Wenn wir MTBler so mit dem Forst und anderen Interessengruppen sprechen ist die Reaktion derer eindeutig ablehnend. Ich finde es auch super negativ das viele MTBler im Taunus weder Wanderer noch andere Biker grüßen können (und ja es sind auch etliche Mitglieder hier aus dem Forum oder von den Informationsveranstaltungen in Liederbach zu finden)... Ihr könnt euch sicher sein das Hessenforst hier ebenfalls mitliesst und ziemlich genau weiß wie zerstritten aber teilweise auch unter der Gürtellinie geschrieben wird... Sicherlich nicht zu unserem Vorteil.

Zu einem potentiellen weiteren Vorgehen würde mich interessieren ob hier unter uns MTBler ein Rechtsanwalt vertreten ist der mal die Gegebenheiten/Gesetze/Verordnungen prüfen kann... Ohne ein professionelles und freundliches Auftreten wird das nie mehr was mit "open trails"... und das "rumgepöbel" ist schädigend für alle - auch Fr diejenigen die sich freundlich, vorsichtig bei Wandererkontakt und Waldboden schonend verhalten...

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Svenos (8. August 2017)

GinTonic84 schrieb:


> ... Ihr könnt euch sicher sein das Hessenforst hier ebenfalls mitliesst und ziemlich genau weiß wie zerstritten aber teilweise auch unter der Gürtellinie geschrieben wird... Sicherlich nicht zu unserem Vorteil.



Davon kann man ausgehen!
Bei Forst und Jagd gibt es untereinander auch viel Unfrieden. Aber wenn es gegen "Eindringlinge" geht, halten die zusammen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (8. August 2017)

GinTonic84 schrieb:


> Zu einem potentiellen weiteren Vorgehen würde mich interessieren ob hier unter uns MTBler ein Rechtsanwalt vertreten ist der mal die Gegebenheiten/Gesetze/Verordnungen prüfen kann... Ohne ein professionelles und freundliches Auftreten wird das nie mehr was mit "open trails"... und das "rumgepöbel" ist schädigend für alle - auch Fr diejenigen die sich freundlich, vorsichtig bei Wandererkontakt und Waldboden schonend verhalten...
> 
> Sportliche Grüße



Rechtlich ist die Sache eigentlich trivial. Nach § 15 Abs. 3 Waldgesetz Hessen dürfen wir nur auf festen Wegen fahren, die vom Waldbesitzer oder mit dessen Zustimmung angelegt wurden:

"3) Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit
Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf be-
festigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestat-
tet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Wald-
besitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung an-
gelegt wurden und auf denen unter ge-
genseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser
Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist."

Neue, selbstgebaute Trails fallen da erstmal nicht drunter. Es sei denn, der Waldbesitzer "legalisiert" diese durch seine Zustimmung. Die Regelung war 2013 eigentlich ein Erfolg, der nur dank des Einsatzes der DIMB zustandegekommen ist. Es ging damals darum, die Zwei-Meter-Regel für Hessen zu verhindern. ABER: dass daraus jetzt ein Verbot des Befahrens von uralten Trails, die nicht von Bikern angelegt wurden (wie damals die alte Downhillstrecke), fällt, hatte damals wohl niemand so recht auf dem Schirm. 

Aus dem Dilemma kommen wir m.E. nur raus, wenn wir der Öffentlichkeit (also VErwaltung, Politik, Medien) klar signaliieren, dass die gesperrten Trails 
1. nicht von uns selbst-gebaut sind, und 
2. ihre Nutzung nicht schädlich sondern sogar nützlich ist. 
Beim Biken hatte ich im Taunus noch nie Diskussionen mit Wanderern, Rücksichtnahme und Freundlichkeit helfen hier sehr, so viele Menschen sind dort auch gar nicht unterwegs, wenn mal mal vom Feldberg und Hohemark ein paar Minuten weg ist. (wer wirklich Konflikte erleben möchte soll mal am Wochende auf den Nidda-Radweg zwischen Heddernheim und Bad Vilbel gehen, da boxt der Papst...) Begegnungen hat man im Regelfall nicht auf den Trails sondern auf den Waldautobahnen. Je weniger Biker dort unterwegs sind, desto sicherer fühlen (und nur auf das subjektive Empfinden kommt es hier an) sich die Wanderer. Also wäre es naheliegend, den Bikern ihre Pfade zu lassen. Und das müssen wir in die Köpfe der Entscheidungsträger bekommen. Denn nur mit einem "Flow"-Trail (den Namen finde ich unglücklich, denn flow definiert jeder anders) wird es nicht gelingen, die -gefühlten (!)- Konflikte zu lösen. Problem ist, dass der Forst -zumindest vermute ich das- weder Biker noch Wanderer mag, vermutlich stören wir alle nur im Wald. Wenn das aber klar wird sollten sogar die "Rotsocken" unser Anliegen teilen.  M.E. wäre das eine Strategie für die DIMB, die man andenken sollte. Ziviler Ungehorsam und ähnliches werden bei der Verwaltung auf wenig Begeisterung stoßen und den Prozess nicht fördern.

Grüße,
P.

P.S. die sehr persönliche Form der Diskussion, die hier von einigen Befürwortern und Gegnern des Flowtrails geführt wird, bringt in der Sache gar nix sondern schreckt eher ab. Ich habe  eine Weile gezögert, ob ich in diesem Klima überhaupt einen weiteren Beitrag verfassen will.


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2017)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ich denke ich war bei genug runden Tischen dabei um mich angesprochen zu fühlen und widerspreche dir.
> Ich habe aber auch schon damals gesagt, dass wir uns von Sperrungen bestehender Wege vorab distanzieren sollten und wurde überstimmt.
> Wir sind aber eher von der Sperrung einzelner Wege wie X-Trail oder Reichenbach ausgegangen und ich glaub das heute Ausmaß hat sich niemand vorstellen können (oder wollen)
> Es sah auch zeitweise so aus als wären wir auf einem guten weg in Richtung Duldung bestehender illegaler Linien und hin zu einem gut funktionierenden Flowtrail bei dem alle mit anpacken.



Mein "Euch" bezog sich gar nicht auf den einzelnen Befürworter - gebe aber gerne zu, dass das mißverständlich war. Auch will ich gar nicht das ehrenamtliche Engagement schmälern und natürlich zweifle ich auch nicht daran, dass es natürlich Zielsetzung war, eine Verbesserung für alle Biker zu erreichen.

Weil das auch mehrmals klar gesagt wurde (nicht nur von mir) ärgert mich das bloße Diskreditieren der Kritiker dann auch so.

Denn es sollte doch jetzt darum gehen, aus der Entstehungsgeschichte und dem, was daraus geworden ist, zu lernen um im zweiten Schritt dann nicht die Fehler von damals zu wiederholen. Wie das gehen kann - darüber kann man sicher diskutieren. Aber ein bloßes "Weiter so" kann es eben nicht sein. Das zeigen die Zäune schon jetzt ...

Und ja - ich warte auch jetzt auf ein klares Statement der Flowtrail-Initatoren und / oder der DIMB zu den massiven Sperrungen und Beeinträchtigungen. Die alle Waldnutzer treffen und das Betretungsrecht aushöhlen. Darauf sollte man dringend hinweisen.




			
				Paul_FFM schrieb:
			
		

> Denn nur mit einem "Flow"-Trail (den Namen finde ich unglücklich, denn flow definiert jeder anders) wird es nicht gelingen, die -gefühlten (!)- Konflikte zu lösen.



Das ist der Punkt. Die Konflikte, die der Flow-Trail helfen sollte zu lösen, existieren in Wirklichkeit selbst im hochfrequentierten Taunus nicht wirklich. Und schon gar nicht auf den Wanderwegen. 

Und das zweite Problem, das Shapen eigener Wege, wird er auch nicht lösen können - eben weil "Flow" jeder anders definiert. Wie sollen das ein einziger oder wegen mir in Zukunft auch mal 2 oder 3 Wege lösen? Mal abgesehen von der Lust am Bauen an Sich, die natürlich viele gerne auch ausleben, wenn der eine legale Trail mal gebaut ist ...


Wenn der Flowtrail aber objektiv keine Probleme löst und auch gar nicht lösen kann - welche Berechtigung hat er dann noch? 

Außer dem Spaß an eigenem legalen Weg, gebaut für die Bedürfnisse einiger Biker natürlich. Was auch ein legitimes Anliegen ist - nur: dann muss erst Recht alles dafür getan werden, dass der Großteil der Mountainbiker nicht unter den Folgen zu leiden hat.


----------



## sipaq (8. August 2017)

Der Flowtrail hat zumindest auf der Abfahrt zwischen Windeck und Fuchstanz schon mal dafür gesorgt, dass die Biker, die außer Waldautobahnen nichts kennen dort jetzt nicht mehr mit 30 bis 40 Sachen runterrauschen und die Wandergruppen auseinanderjagen. Denn die Probleme zwischen Wanderern und Bikern entstehen - da hat @Paul_FfM völlig recht - auf den Waldautobahnen und nicht auf ein paar handtuchbreiten Trails. Das wiederholen die MTB-Interessenverbände auch bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit, angekommen ist die Message aber weder beim Forst noch bei den Wanderern.


----------



## prodigy (8. August 2017)

sipaq schrieb:


> Der Flowtrail hat zumindest auf der Abfahrt zwischen Windeck und Fuchstanz schon mal dafür gesorgt, dass die Biker, die außer Waldautobahnen nichts kennen dort jetzt nicht mehr mit 30 bis 40 Sachen runterrauschen und die Wandergruppen auseinanderjagen. .



Deine Meinung teile ich leider nicht. Die Leute, die vor dem Flowtraiil die Forststraße runter gerast sind, machen das heute noch genauso.
An der Problematik hat sich gar nichts geändert.
Wie schon mal weiter oben geschrieben wurde, ist die DH Strecke und auch der Flowtrail für maximal 10% der Mountainbiker interessant, die in diesem Gebiet unterwegs sind. Von vielen meiner Mountainbike Freundschaften kenne ich die Meinung, dass das nur eine "Rumpelstrecke" ist, die sich die FullFace Fraktion gebaut hat.
Lt. Aussage derer unfahrbar mit einem Hardtail oder normalen Touren Fully, gerade bei Nässe.  Spaßig und "flowig" sowieso nicht.
Da kann man jetzt drüber ablästern und sich aufregen wie unfähig die sind, aber jeder interpretiert halt Mountainbiken für sich anders.
Die Leute die bislang Spaß hatten mit 50 km/h zwischen Kindern und Hunden herunter zum Fuchstanz durchzuzirkeln, kann man garantiert nicht vom Stolperbiken auf dem Flowtrail überzeugen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (8. August 2017)

prodigy schrieb:


> Deine Meinung teile ich leider nicht. Die Leute, die vor dem Flowtraiil die Forststraße runter gerast sind, machen das heute noch genauso.
> An der Problematik hat sich gar nichts geändert.
> Wie schon mal weiter oben geschrieben wurde, ist die DH Strecke und auch der Flowtrail für maximal 10% der Mountainbiker interessant, die in diesem Gebiet unterwegs sind. Von vielen meiner Mountainbike Freundschaften kenne ich die Meinung, dass das nur eine "Rumpelstrecke" ist, die sich die FullFace Fraktion gebaut hat.
> Lt. Aussage derer unfahrbar mit einem Hardtail oder normalen Touren Fully, gerade bei Nässe.  Spaßig und "flowig" sowieso nicht.
> ...



"Stolperbiken" ist schon böse, aber die 10% Schätzung teile ich. Ist halt schwierig einen Trail für alle zu bauen. Vielleicht (hoffentlich!) wird der untere Teil ja für die Forstautobahnraser interessanter.


----------



## bonusheft (8. August 2017)

Ums Stolperbiken geht es hier, das hat nichts mit Flowtrail oder der DH zu tun: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/bikebergsteigen-und-hochtouren.227/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (8. August 2017)




----------



## DaBot (8. August 2017)

Also ich habe den Flow-Trail mit meinem Hardtail einmal bei Nässe versucht - sorry, nix für mich, zu ruppig. "Einfache" Trails stellen für mich normlerweise kein Problem dar. Ich fahre nur nach Lust und Laune mal Trails, meist dann lieber hoch. Ich baller aber auch nicht mit 50 Sachen an Wanderern vorbei und bedanke mich auch, wenn mir jemand Platz macht. Allerdings ist es aus eigener Erfahrung als Wanderer kaum ein Unterschied, ob jemand mit 30 oder 50 an einem vorbei knallt, wenn es überraschend ist.

Ich für meinen Teil versuche dem Problem zu begegnen, indem ich an Tagen mit viel Betrieb die Hauptwege meide. Das erfordert halt etwas mitdenken und sich selbst zurücknehmen - des Friedens Willen. Das ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache und wer sich selbst der Nächste ist, der scheißt halt drauf. Charakterfrage.


----------



## mw.dd (9. August 2017)

sipaq schrieb:


> die Probleme zwischen Wanderern und Bikern



...sind gar nicht das eigentliche Problem. Die Konfliktlinie verläuft zwischen Waldbesitz und -bewirtschafter sowie Jägern auf der einen und Erholungssuchenden auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2017)

... und das bei den Erholungssuchenden die Einen augenscheinlich mehr dürfen als die Anderen, sorgt für Uneinigkeit zwischen den Erholungssuchenden und damit der Stärkung der kommerziellen Waldnutzer.
Gerade wieder Saison. Fängt schon damit, daß man den MTB´ler das Fahren auf den schmalen Wegen verbieten will. Gern unterstellt man Bikern ja das Fahren durchs Unterholz  Wer abseits der Wege unterwegs ist, sind Pilzsucher, Geocacher.


----------



## Svenos (9. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...sind gar nicht das eigentliche Problem. Die Konfliktlinie verläuft zwischen Waldbesitz und -bewirtschafter sowie Jägern auf der einen und Erholungssuchenden auf der anderen Seite.



Eben!!!! Nur leider sehen die anderen "Erholungssuchenden" das i.d.R. nicht. Eigentlich müssten die Wanderer über jeden "illegalen" Trail froh sein, weil sich die - ohnehin weit übertriebenen - Konfliktlinien auflösen würden.


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2017)

prodigy schrieb:


> Deine Meinung teile ich leider nicht. Die Leute, die vor dem Flowtraiil die Forststraße runter gerast sind, machen das heute noch genauso. An der Problematik hat sich gar nichts geändert. Wie schon mal weiter oben geschrieben wurde, ist die DH Strecke und auch der Flowtrail für maximal 10% der Mountainbiker interessant, die in diesem Gebiet unterwegs sind.



Und das kommt noch dazu. Persönlich finde ich den Flowtrail zwar jetzt nicht schlecht - aber wirklichen "Flow" erzeugt er nicht unbedingt. Und tatsächlich fahren die allermeisten Normalbiker nach wie vor auf dem Hauptweg bergab. Wo man sich dann jetzt ab und an fragen lassen muss "Warum fahrt ihr nicht auf eurem eigenen Weg?"  - sogar beim Uphill.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2017)

Hab mich beim Hochtreten bisher immer wieder gefragt, warum viele MTB´ler da auf dem Forstweg runterschiessen und nicht nur als Verbinder zwischen 2 Trails nutzen.
Bisher dachte ich, daß sich der Flowtrail einem Umweg nicht lohnt, ich denke bei einer der nächsten Touren rolle ich den mal ab


----------



## moerk (9. August 2017)

Man kann wirklich nur hoffen, dass der ein oder andere Ofizielle hier mal mitliest...hier werden viele gute Argumente von allen Seiten gebracht und der Tonfall ist doch voll ok fürs Internetz.

Ich kann die Fraktion ja irgendwie auch ein bisschen verstehen, die das jetzt ganz ofiziell anhgehen will (Gesetze, Rechtmäßigkeit, etc.), aber mal ehrlich: was genau erwartet man denn da? Es wird hier im Taunus bestimmt so bald kein legales Trail-Netz o.ä. geben. Man sieht doch recht deutlich wohin der Hase läuft...
Was spricht denn dagegen den Sperrungen mit "zivilem 'Ungehorsam" zu begegnen? Anders lassen sich die Trails auch nicht am Leben erhalten!
Keine Frage - es gibt (neue) Trails die man ja gerne sperren kann, aber alte, etablierte Trails, die auch noch durch ökologisch völlig uninteressante Fichtenwüstn gehen (die regelmäßig von Harvester & Co umgepflügt werden) und keinen Wanderer jemals gestört haben - was soll das?
Ich bleibe dabei - respektiert die Natur, seid nett zu den anderen Waldbesuchern und lasst euch nicht von den Trails vertreiben! Für meinen Teil möchte ich fahren. Und wenn ich auf eine "ofizielle" Lösung warte, dann werde ich das wohl nur noch mit einem Ebike können.

Die Situation wie sie sich momentan darstellt ist Folge einer Missratenen Politik - den Prinzipien der multifunktionalen Waldnutzung wurde zu wenig Beachtung geschenkt, mit der Folge, dass in einem hoch frequentiertem Naherholungsgebiet fast ausschließlich wirtschaftliche Interessen berücksichtigt wurden (Holz / Jagd) - ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich diese Fehler ausbaden soll.


----------



## Svenos (9. August 2017)

moerk schrieb:


> Die Situation wie sie sich momentan darstellt ist Folge einer Missratenen Politik - den Prinzipien der multifunktionalen Waldnutzung wurde zu wenig Beachtung geschenkt, mit der Folge, dass in einem hoch frequentiertem Naherholungsgebiet fast ausschließlich wirtschaftliche Interessen berücksichtigt wurden (Holz / Jagd) - ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich diese Fehler ausbaden soll.



Ich würde sogar die These aufstellen, dass die naturnahen Trails überhaupt nicht messbar die wirtschaftlichen Interessen beeinträchtigen. Dieses Argument wird von der Gegenseite zwar immer angeführt, aber bisher nicht mit tatsächlichen Fakten belegt. Für naturnahe Trails werden keine Bäume gefällt und die immer angeführte Bodenverdichtung bzw. Erosion ist auf die Gesamtfläche bezogen erfahrungsgemäß eher lächerlich gering.
Der wirtschaftliche "Schaden" ist wohl eher sekundär begründet. Der Aufwand, der für die Trailsperrungen und Zerstörungen betrieben wird schmälert natürlich das Betriebsergebnis vom Forst, dürfte aber eher ideologisch begründet sein. Betriebswirtschaftlich rechnen tut sich das mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2017)

Der Forst hängt sich in die Einschränkungen gegen MTB´ler ein, da sie durch die Jäger unter Druck geraten.
Für hauptsächlich diese sind wir der Störenfried in ihrem Anspruch, ihr feudales Hobby ungestört zu betreiben.

Umweltschäden werden *oft* an den Haaren herbeigezogen, daß es sich als Haudraufargument bewährt und in den Köpfen gefestigt hat.
Sonst wird ja noch gern Wildstörung nachgesagt, da MTB´ler ja lautstark und größeren Gruppen durch´s Unterholz brechen.

Ach sorry, muss ich revidieren: Durch´s Unterholz gehen ja die Geocasher, Pilz- und Beerensucher und nachschubsuchende Stöckchenleger.
Was den Lärmpegel angeht, sind die meisten Wandergruppen ab 10 Personen deutlich lauter ... oder DIMB-Rhein-Main Touren, die sich an ihre diesbzgl. Trailrules selbst nicht halten.
Auch wenn man mich als  Netzbeschmutzer sieht, Shitstorm darf ruhig kommen, ich bin drauf gefasst, daß die Lernresistenten immer noch nicht nachvollziehen können, was das Problem ist.


----------



## maxito (9. August 2017)

in der Debatte hier zeigt sich doch, das wir immer nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, die schlimmer sind, anstelle positiv an die Sache zu gehen. Würdet ihr mit so jemanden diskutieren wollen:

Umwelt, Flurschäden: Die Harvester sind viel schlimmer als MTBler.

Wege verlassen: Pilzsammler und Geocacher sind öfter ausserhalb der Wege als MTBler

Wild: Wandergruppen sind viel lauter als MTBler

und dann auch noch untereinander:
Die Forststrassenheizer sind viel schlimmer als die Trailfahrer.


Wie soll man dann jemanden dann das stärkste Argument nahebringen, dass der Wald für jeden da ist und das Betretungsrecht für alle Freizeitsuchenden gleichermaßen gilt?


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2017)

Das Problem ist eher andersherum, dass "alle" trotz der oben genannten Argumente auf die MTB'ler zeigen.
So wird ein Schuh draus. Argumente pro MTB aus diversen Quellen, zum Teil mit Studien hinterlegt, stoßen auf taube Ohren und die Vorurteile gegen uns werden gebetsmühlenartig weitergeleiert, so daß sie sich bei den anderen erholungssuchenden Nutzergruppen immer mehr in den Köpfen zementieren. "Alles gut, soweit es nur gegen die Biker geht und nicht gegen uns (Wanderer)"
Oder es wird garnicht geredet, sondern direkt blockiert, und das ist das Thema.


----------



## bfri (9. August 2017)

Also doch wie hier in den USA. Jäger an geraden und MTBer an ungeraden Tagen (oder umgekehrt). 
Oder vielleicht gleich eine Art Driving Range mit 10 Hochständen am Stück aufbauen. Das wäre mal was. Dann kann man auch gleich eine einfache Anfahrt asphaltieren und einen entsprechenden Parkplatz errichten.


----------



## Paul_FfM (10. August 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Was den Lärmpegel angeht, sind die meisten Wandergruppen ab 10 Personen deutlich lauter ... oder DIMB-Rhein-Main Touren, die sich an ihre diesbzgl. Trailrules selbst nicht halten.
> Auch wenn man mich als  Netzbeschmutzer sieht, Shitstorm darf ruhig kommen, ich bin drauf gefasst, daß die Lernresistenten immer noch nicht nachvollziehen können, was das Problem ist.



Helfen solchen Einschübe hier irgendwem?


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. August 2017)

Hoffentlich.
Ansonsten zeugt es von der Lernresistenz und mangelnden Selbstreflektion Betroffener *aller* Gruppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (10. August 2017)

Zurück zu den Nachrichten:

Der "mittlere Hangweg" von der Saalburg zum Sandplacken ist im oberen Teil komplett "abgefräst". Das war mal ein schöner, zweispuriger, naturbelassener und -fester Weg, jetzt nach dem Regen eine butterweiche Schlammpiste. Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht, den Weg gab's in seiner ursprünglichen Form seit ich im Taunus rumfahre und war von allen inkl. Harvestern gut zu nutzen. Das ist Sch..... so, braucht mir keiner mit Naturschutz zu kommen, wenn Geld und Arbeitszeit in so einen Unsinn investiert wird.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## DaBot (11. August 2017)

Meinst du die Verlängerung von dem geteerten Weg, der dann oben flach wird?


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. August 2017)

Da erfolgt mit Sicherheit noch eine Schotteraufschüttung oder Asphaltierung.
Entweder falsch geplanter Einsatz oder Wetterwechsel kam dazwischen ...


----------



## yo_eddy (11. August 2017)

DaBot schrieb:


> Meinst du die Verlängerung von dem geteerten Weg, der dann oben flach wird?



Ja, aber ein ganzes Stück weiter hinten. Direkt vor dem Stück, das ich meine, ist eine Kreuzung, vier Wege mit einer Bank links.



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Da erfolgt mit Sicherheit noch eine Schotteraufschüttung...



Denke ich auch, ist aber völlig unnötig. Der Weg war top in Ordnung und sehr angenehm zu fahren.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## ursinator2.0 (12. August 2017)

STOP!!!
Hat hier etwa irgendeiner mit copy & paste dieselbe Diskussion von vor 1 oder 2 Jahren wieder ins Forum zu Guttengebergt?
Ich schau gerade mal in meiner untersten Schublade nach. Der Schuldige meldet sich bei mir und pumpt mein Fahrrad auf ;-)


----------



## Asrael (13. August 2017)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> STOP!!!
> Hat hier etwa irgendeiner mit copy & paste dieselbe Diskussion von vor 1 oder 2 Jahren wieder ins Forum zu Guttengebergt?
> Ich schau gerade mal in meiner untersten Schublade nach. Der Schuldige meldet sich bei mir und pumpt mein Fahrrad auf ;-)


So ein Kasper wie du hat hier gerade noch gefehlt. Ich empfehle dir die Kommentarfunktion bei Muschis Kolumne am Mittwoch...


----------



## powderJO (13. August 2017)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, ist aber völlig unnötig. Der Weg war top in Ordnung und sehr angenehm zu fahren.l



Angenehm zu gehen für Wanderer oder fahren für Biker ist aber kein Kriterium, dass den Forst interessiert. Genauso wenig wie Umwelt- und Naturschutz. Fahrbar für Schwerlaster muss es sein. Und am besten fahrt oder geht denen niemand im Weg rum (und sieht dabei auch noch, was sie anrichten) - deshalb müssen alle anderen raus.


----------



## bikebecker (13. August 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Zu Glück hat der Forst aus Naturschutz die Wege gesperrt. Anhang anzeigen 583315
> 
> Das war der gelbe Balken Weg.
> ...


 
 Hallo

Ich Zitire mich mal selbst.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2017)

Einfach fahren und genießen.....bei den Verantwortlichen besteht eh kein interesse an einer konstruktiven Auseindersetzung mit dem Problem.
Die Probleme bestehen immer noch, sind die gleichen wie auch schon vor Jahren und zwar auf den Waldautobahnen und nicht auf den netten kleinen Singletrails. Die Diskussion geht komischerweise seit Jahren immer wieder um die Singletrails, sollte man nicht besser die Waldautobahnen für Biker schließen. DIMB und WOFFM haben ihr Ziel, DH und Flowtrail, erreicht. Viele andere sind bei der Lösung auf der Strecke geblieben. Jeder der was gegen DH oder Flowtrail gesagt hat war ein Störenfried. Jetzt ist es so wie es ist und es wird sich nix ändern. Ja wenn da kein Wald wäre, hätten wir auch keine Probleme  Wollen wir mal hoffen das niemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt.....


...und die ehemaligen Rädelsführer der DIMB schreiben heute im Forum das sie nach der Arbeit 'Freireiten' gehen, früher sind sie CC gefahren haben allen möglichen Leute die Trails in der Pfalz gezeigt und sich anschließen beschwert das die Wege jetzt höher frequentiert werden, LOL. Freireiten scheint in deren Bikerevier aber noch erlaubt zu sein, bei und ist es dank derer so gut wie verboten.


....das mußte mal raus


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. August 2017)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Das Protokoll zum 2. MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus" ist nun veröffentlicht. Vom Forstamt Königstein hat Hubertus Behler-Sander Red und Antwort gestanden. Ich habe einiges nachrecherchiert und versucht, die "Gegenseiten" zu verstehen.
> 
> Seitens der DIMB bitten wir darum, die Sperrungen mit Gattern zu beachten. Wenn jemand meint, der Weg sei mit Zustimmung vom Waldbesitzer entstanden und jetzt mit einem Gatter zu Unrecht gesperrt, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected] mit den konkreten Angaben (z.B. mit einem Foto vom Kartenausschnitt, auf dem die gesperrte Strecke eingezeichnet ist, oder als GPX-Track). So können wir das mit dem Waldbesitzer klären.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. August 2017)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Protokoll zum 2. MTB-Infoabend



Typisch DIMB - mitkungeln, ohne klare Kante zu zeigen. Klar, wenn man eigene Interessen verfolgt und aus Imagegründen weitere "Flow"-Trails bauen will. Nur: Dann sollte man wenigstens ehrlich sein, und sich nicht als Initiative für alle Mountainbiker verkaufen. 

Denn spätestens hier, hätte die Diskussion mit dem Forst beendet sein müssen: 




>   In der Interpretation von naturfesten Wegen zeigt sich eine Diskrepanz auf zwischen HessenForst und den Mountainbikern. Im Flyer "Mountainbiken im Wald" sowie auf der Webseite von Hes- senForst steht unter anderem, dass "Trampelpfade und markierte Fußwege für Radfahrer tabu sind". Gemäß Waldgesetz sind aber die meisten dieser Wanderwege naturfest und offensichtlich vor Jahrzehnten mit Zustimmung der Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzer angelegt worden. Hubertus Behler-Sander macht darauf aufmerksam, dass hier im Taunus seitens der Taunus Touristik und der Wandervereine vereinbart wurde, dass Mountainbiker die Wanderwege nicht nut- zen sollen.



Forst, Taunus-Touristik und Wandervereine erklären hier, dass ihnen die Gesetzeslage ("freies Betretungsrecht") am Popo vorbei geht. Wo kommen wir hin, wenn Ämter Recht & Gesetz nach Gutdünken auslegen? Warum sollte man sich mit ihnen weiter an einen Tisch setzen, wenn sie damit auch eindeutig klar machen, was ihre eigentliche Intention ist? 


Wäre die DIMB tatsächlich eine Interessenvertretung aller Biker würde ich jetzt ein PR-Offensive erwarten, unter Einbeziehung der örtlichen  Presse. Und natürlich würde ich erwarten, dass man eine offizielle Richtigstellung fordert. 

Passiert alles nicht. Dafür ein Protokoll, das ganz im Sinne des Forstes geschrieben ist: Biker sollen Rücksicht nehmen, Biker sollen keine Wege bauen. Kapitulation auf ganzer Linie. Aus purem Eigennutz.


----------



## ether (15. August 2017)

In Bezug auf das Protokoll des Infoabends konstatiere ich:

1. Eine Flowtrail-Truppe will weiterhin Flowtrails bauen obwohl diese eigentlich keinen interessieren (s. viele Statements hier), dafür soll aber der Rest der Bikegmeinde die Hufe stillhalten und Gatter respektieren 
2. Der 1. Satz des Fazits des Protokolls spricht Bände:

Insgesamt haben wir im Taunus ein attraktives legales Wegenetz mit naturbelassenen Wegen und
Singletrails.

In Kürze wird sich ja eh keiner mehr daran erinnern, daß es mal trails wie den gelben Balken gab

Die nächsten Gatter sind schon vorbereitet, derweilen kuscheln die Flowtrailbauer incl. DIMB mit Forst und Behörden und Biker, die wirklich gerne Singeltrails fahren, dürfen sich andere (noch nicht flowtrailverseuchte) Reviere suchen.

Der Flowtrail wird in Zukunft eine Schneise innerhalb der Gatter des Forstes sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2017)

zum Infoabendprotokoll:

alleine dieser Satz:



> *Hubertus Behler-Sander macht darauf aufmerksam, dass hier im Taunus seitens der Taunus Touristik
> und der Wandervereine vereinbart wurde, dass Mountainbiker die Wanderwege nicht nutzen sollen. *



Ist ja fast ne Kriegserklärung 

Das ist doch Interessant. Im Taunus entscheiden Taunustouristik und der Wanderverein wer darf und wer nicht.
Für mich heißt das übersetzt *Mountainbiker sollten nur Flowtrail und DH benutzen, sonst nix und diese aber bitte über die Strasse anfahren!*




...jetzt sag mir doch mal einer wie so ein Wanderweg definiert ist ???


----------



## Taunide (15. August 2017)

Allein dieser Text:

In der Interpretation von naturfesten Wegen zeigt sich eine Diskrepanz auf zwischen HessenForst und den Mountainbikern. Im Flyer "Mountainbiken im Wald" sowie auf der Webseite von Hes- senForst steht unter anderem, dass "Trampelpfade und markierte Fußwege für Radfahrer tabu sind". Gemäß Waldgesetz sind aber die meisten dieser Wanderwege naturfest und offensichtlich vor Jahrzehnten mit Zustimmung der Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzer angelegt worden. Hubertus Behler-Sander macht darauf aufmerksam, dass hier im Taunus seitens der Taunus Touristik und der Wandervereine vereinbart wurde, dass Mountainbiker die Wanderwege nicht nut- zen sollen.

...Wird mich in Zukunft bestärken an sämtlichen Gattern vorbeizufahren.
Hier sollen Parteien, die nichts für das Mountainbiken und Miteinander tun, entscheiden, wo wir fahren dürfen. Lächerlich hoch zehn. Gängelung von oben herab mit dem Selbstverständnis das Recht auf seiner seite zu haben. Eigene Interessen über alles.

Ich glaube neben vielem wird hier auch vergessen welcher wählergruppe hier ständig ans Bein gepinkelt wird. Frau Puttrich scheint das am Ende ihrer Amtszeit ja verstanden zu haben. Dies endete im heutigen hessischen Waldgesetz.

Was würden die Gastronomen im Taunus ohne die Mountainbiker tun? Sieht man sich die Gäste am fuchstanz oder tiz an, welchen Anteil machen die Mountainbiker mittlerweile aus...

Aber der Tourismusverband verbittet sich diese gruppe auf attraktiven wegen, so kommen bestimmt keine zahlenden Kunden in die Region.


----------



## Svenos (15. August 2017)

Angesichts der Äußerungen von Forst und Taunus-Touristik ist zu befürchten, dass die Einschränkungen nicht enden werden. Erst die "illegalen" Trails, dann die schmalen (Wanderwege), am Ende dann noch stark genutze Forstautobahnen (um die Fußgänger vor den bösen Radfahrern zu schützen).
Das Problem ist die "Salami-Taktik". Eine Wegsperrung hier, eine Wegsperrung dort, ein Trail mit Kronenholz "stillgelegt" Jedesmal denkt man: Das wird es doch nun endlich gewesen sein. Pustekuchen! Am Ende schauen wir Biker dumm aus der Wäsche und fragen: Wie konnte das nur passieren?
Viele Biker gehen dann den (scheinbar) einfachen Weg und fahren jedes Wochenende mehre 100 km mit dem Auto, um irgendwo MTB zu fahren, wo die Situation nicht so angespannt ist (Pfalz, Vogesen etc.). 
Früher oder später sind diese "Geheimtipps" dann so überlaufen, dass auch dort die Verbote kommen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Ökobilanz unseres Sports durch diesen "Tourismus" auch nicht besser wird. Also muss man für den Erhalt des Betretungsrechtes kämpfen, das durch die derzeitigen Vorstöße vom Forst untergraben wird. Der Forst wird immer einen Anlass finden einen Weg oder ein Gebiet zu sperren. Hier ein schönes Beispiel: Im Wiesbadener Stadtwald wurde vor ein paar Wochen ein offizieller Waldweg an einer Waldlichtung gesperrt, da hier angblich mal Wildkatzen gesichtet wurden. Komisch ist nur, dass die Wiese kurz vorher mit schwerem Gerät komplett umgepflügt wurde und immer noch zwei Hochsitze dort eifrig genutzt werden. Außerdem läßt gefühlt die Hälfte aller Wiesbadener Hundebesitzer - ungestraft - ihren Hund im besagten Waldstück frei laufen. Wie kann man so eine Wegesperrung ernst nehmen?

Ich teile das allgemeine Bashing an der DIMB nicht, hier wird in weiten Bereichen Top-Arbeit geleistet. Aber wenn sich nicht bald ein konstuktiver Widerstand formiert, ist das Thema durch.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. August 2017)

Ich frage mich, ob das Bashing etwas bringt? Es sind doch eigentlich immer die Anderen!

Oder nicht?

Wenn man möchte, kann man das Protokoll auch anders interpretieren. Zum Bsp. wenn ich etwas von Diskrepanz lese, dann bedeutet das doch eigentlich, es herrscht kein Konsens. Und wer hier auf freies Betretungsrecht pocht, sollte das Forstgesetz nochmal genau lesen. Nicht, dass sich da jemand daran halten muss, aber in einer Sache ist recht klar formuliert: Wege sind dann legal, wenn vom Waldbesitzer abgenickt. Dieser kann übrigens seine Zustimmung widerrufen. Das macht dann auch das Vergattern möglich. Passt mir das? Nein! 

Problematisch ist die Auslegung des Begriffs 'naturfest'. Wanderwege sind in vielen Fällen naturfest, bei Regen und Schnee evtl. aber nicht mehr. In meinen Augen also eine Frage des gesunden Menschenverstandes, was mich nervt ist, das Hessenforst den Bikern diese Fähigkeit schlicht absprechen will. Aber das war auch 2004 schon so, als ich mit den Herren von HessenForst das erste Mal zu tun hatte.

Mein Fazit:
Auch ohne DIMB, WOFFM, Gravitys, Flowtrail, DH und Co. wäre der Karren an die Wand gefahren, nur sehr viel früher und mit sehr viel mehr Impact und dem ursprünglich eingebrachten Gesetzentwurf von 2012.

Ich bin übrigens DIMB-Mitglied und absolut nicht mit allem einverstanden, aber was ich hier so in Richtung DIMB abgefeuert lese, ärgert mich trotzdem sehr. Das ist mir zu einseitig und grenzt ans Pathologische. Ihr habt doch gute Ideen, bringt Euch doch irgendwie ein, es muss ja nicht in der DIMB sein. Gründet einen Verein, eine Stiftung o.ä. Und in 2 Jahren treffen wir uns dann nochmal hier und schauen, wie weit wir gekommen sind. Deal?


----------



## oldrizzo (15. August 2017)

Auch an anderen Stellen wurden Flowtrails errichtet, auch mit Hilfe der DIMB und anderen. Da wurde nicht vergattert. Könnte man auch mal drüber nachdenken, warum an anderer Stelle funktioniert, was hier nicht sein soll!?


----------



## sipaq (15. August 2017)

@powderJO:
Sind Dir vielleicht auch die folgenden Abschnitte im Protokoll aufgefallen:

```
In einer kurzen Rückblende zeigt Sebastian Kammerer (DIMB) die Situation im Feldberggebiet auf. [...]
Wurden im Jahr 2009 vor allem Baumkronen in die Wege gelegt, so sind es zuletzt Gatter, die die meist
illegal angelegten Wege versperren. Diese Maßnahme hatte ausschließlich die Radfahrer im Verbotsfokus.
„Die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes“ kann jedoch durch jede Wald-Benutzergruppe gestört werden.

Die Erstellung vom Flowtrail Feldberg [...] sowie der beiden Downhill-Strecken nördlich am Feldberg sind 
zusätzlich zum seit Jahren bestehenden Wegenetz „aus befestigten und naturfesten Wegen“ gebaut 
worden. Sebastian Kammerer verdeutlicht an dieser Stelle, dass die „gebauten“ Strecken in den 
Genehmigungsverfahren nie als Ersatz für das bestehende Wegenetz thematisiert wurden. [...]
Niemals hat jemand erwartet, dass sich das Mountainbiken nur noch auf diese drei Strecken 
konzentrieren würde. [...]

Diese Aussagen entsprechen auch der Position der „Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (DIMB)
zu den Wegerechten [...]Daraus folgt der Ansporn an die Planer und andiejenigen, die die Pläne bewilligen:
„Soll ein Wegekonzept funktionieren, dann muss es so attraktiv sein, dass Biker es gerne freiwillig 
nutzen.“ Nur dann kann ein gewünschter Lenkungseffekt eintreten.
```
Zumindest ich lese da schon eine klare Position der DIMB heraus, nämlich dass man die Sperrungen nicht gutheißt und das man auch ganz klarmacht, dass es im Taunus ein vielfältiges Streckennetz geben muss und nicht nur Flowtrail plus Downhill-Strecke.

Wichtig ist aber auch folgender Absatz aus dem Protokoll:

```
Und hat man ein Wegekonzept erstellt, folgt der „bürokratische“ Teil. Für den 2. Abschnitt vom 
Flowtrail Feldberg verhandeln z.B. die Gravity Pilots mit folgenden Ansprechpartnern: Naturpark Taunus, 
HessenForst, Untere Naturschutzbehörde, Stadtforst Oberursel, Stadtforst Frankfurt sowie weitere 
Fachbehörden sowie Städte und Politik über die Untere Naturschutzbehörde.

Um solche Projekte auch zeitlich nach vorne zu bringen, fehlt es an Personen, die im Ehrenamt für 
Aufgaben Verantwortung übernehmen.
```

Du darfst Dich da gerne angesprochen fühlen.

Auch die von Dir geforderte PR-Offensive entsteht nicht einfach so. Sowas passiert nur, wenn man den Hintern hochbekommt und was auf die Beine stellt. Das erfordert natürlich etwas mehr Aufwand als die zwei Minuten die man braucht um sich hier im Forum über die DIMB zu beschweren.


----------



## moerk (15. August 2017)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Auch an anderen Stellen wurden Flowtrails errichtet, auch mit Hilfe der DIMB und anderen. Da wurde nicht vergattert. Könnte man auch mal drüber nachdenken, warum an anderer Stelle funktioniert, was hier nicht sein soll!?


Weil da nirgends so viel los ist wie im Taunus mit den Massen aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet....da wird ja meistens eher noch versucht Touristen anzuziehen. Im Taunus scheint das Konzept eher dazu missbraucht zu werden den Andrang zu kanalisieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2017)

sipaq schrieb:


> Du darfst Dich da gerne angesprochen fühlen.



Wie soll sich jemand, der einen "Flowtrail" weder will noch braucht sondern stattdessen lieber - wie viele Jahre vorher - auf den vorhanden Wegen fahren will dazu motivieren, sich für ein solches Projekt zu engagieren?


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2017)

sipaq schrieb:


> @powderJO:
> Sind Dir vielleicht auch die folgenden Abschnitte im Protokoll aufgefallen: [...]



Ja, sind mir aufgefallen. Ändert aber nichts an der Bewertung, denn erstens:

• das Fazit und die Appelle richten sich nur an Biker: Unterlasst das, macht dies.

Und zweitens:

• mit einem Gesprächspartner, der offen sagt, dass man Biker von den Wanderwegen haben will - und das nach ein paar Jahren angeblicher gemeinsamer Suche nach "Lösungen" – diskutiert man nicht mehr weiter. Weil es offensichtlich keinen Sinn macht.





sipaq schrieb:


> ```
> Um solche Projekte auch zeitlich nach vorne zu bringen, fehlt es an Personen, die im Ehrenamt für Aufgaben Verantwortung übernehmen. Du darfst Dich da gerne angesprochen fühlen.
> ```



Warum sollte ich Zeit für Projekte aufbringen, deren Sinnhaftigkeit ich aus guten Gründen bezweifle?



sipaq schrieb:


> Auch die von Dir geforderte PR-Offensive entsteht nicht einfach so. Sowas passiert nur, wenn man den Hintern hochbekommt und was auf die Beine stellt. Das erfordert natürlich etwas mehr Aufwand als die zwei Minuten die man braucht um sich hier im Forum über die DIMB zu beschweren.



Tja, erst mal schlau machen vielleicht - ich habe meine Hilfe angeboten, mehrmals. Es gab auch einen Kontakt - jetzt höre ich seit über einer Woche nichts mehr.  Woran das liegt - keine Ahnung. Eventuell weil man Hilfe nur von Leuten erwartet, die zu allem "Ja" und "Amen" sagen?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie soll sich jemand, der einen "Flowtrail" weder will noch braucht sondern stattdessen lieber - wie viele Jahre vorher - auf den vorhanden Wegen fahren will dazu motivieren, sich für ein solches Projekt zu engagieren?



Weil es sich bei den legalisierten Trails nicht zwangsläufig um Flowtrails handeln muss. Wenn Du zum Bsp. feststellst, dass ein ehemals legaler Weg gesperrt und/oder vergattert wurde, kannst Du der Sache zum Bsp. auf den Grund gehen. Völlig eigeninitiativ. Mit oder ohne DIMB. Genauso kannst Du Dich aber dafür einsetzen und engagieren, Trails zu legalisieren. Auch solche, die schon bestehen, aber evtl. nicht legal sind.


----------



## oldrizzo (16. August 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Tja, erst mal schlau machen vielleicht - ich habe meine Hilfe angeboten, mehrmals. Es gab auch einen Kontakt - jetzt höre ich seit über einer Woche nichts mehr.  Woran das liegt - keine Ahnung. Eventuell weil man Hilfe nur von Leuten erwartet, die zu allem "Ja" und "Amen" sagen?



Wen hast Du denn angeschrieben? Gibt ja mehrere Ansprechpartner. Ansonsten auch Urlaub, Einschulung, Krankheit, Jobauslastung...

Und Sätze wie den letzten kannst Du Dir doch eigentlich sparen.... Ich zitiere Deine Worte: Einfach erst mal schlau machen vielleicht.


----------



## tombrider (16. August 2017)

maxito schrieb:


> ...
> Wie soll man dann jemanden dann das stärkste Argument nahebringen, dass der Wald für jeden da ist und das Betretungsrecht für alle Freizeitsuchenden gleichermaßen gilt?



Dieses "Argument" ist schlicht falsch. Als Fußgänger habe ich grundsätzlich freies Betretungsrecht, kann (außer in Naturschutzgebieten usw.) querfeldein durch den Wald gehen. Als Radfahrer darf ich je nach Bundesland nur auf breiten bzw. befestigten Wegen fahren, die ggf. mit Willen des Waldbesitzers angelegt wurden. Man kann und darf darauf hinarbeiten, dass das Landeswaldgesetz geändert wird (vielleicht so wie in Niedersachsen?), aber bis dahin darf man geltendes Recht nicht ignorieren. Man kann auf die freundliche und konstruktive Art versuchen, Einwilligungen zu erhalten. Mit Art und Tonfall einiger hier wird man da aber vermutlich wenig Chancen haben.


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Als Radfahrer darf ich je nach Bundesland nur auf breiten bzw. befestigten Wegen fahren



Das ist falsch. "Breit" -> BaWü (>2m), "Befestigt" -> Thüringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (17. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. "Breit" -> BaWü (>2m), "Befestigt" -> Thüringen.


Richtig. Je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich. So wie ich es geschrieben habe. In Hessen nur auf befestigten Wegen, die mit dem Willen des Waldbesitzers angelegt wurden.


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> In Hessen nur auf befestigten Wegen



Schon wieder falsch: "...befestigt oder naturfest..."
https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/313-die-rechtslage-in-hessen


----------



## tombrider (17. August 2017)

Also nur auf festen Wegen. Überall, wo es matschig ist, jedenfalls nicht. Im Gegensatz z.B. zu Niedersachsen, wo man dort radeln darf, wo es der Eigentümer duldet. Auch auf unbefestigten Wegen, auch auf Reitwegen und so weiter. Darum wäre vieles, was hier vorgebracht wird, z.B. in Niedersachsen durchaus stimmig. Aber in Hessen ist es das nunmal nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Also nur auf festen Wegen. Überall, wo es matschig ist, jedenfalls nicht.


Immer noch falsch. Ein "fester Weg" kann befestigt oder naturfest sein; ob er je nach Wetter "matschig" ist oder nicht spielt für das Betretungsrecht keine Rolle.


----------



## tombrider (17. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Immer noch falsch. Ein "fester Weg" kann befestigt oder naturfest sein; ob er je nach Wetter "matschig" ist oder nicht spielt für das Betretungsrecht keine Rolle.


Sieh mal an, da habe ich mich wohl geirrt. Ich hatte angenommen, dass matschig-weich eben gerade NICHT fest ist. Wie ist dieses "fest" denn definiert? Und wo?


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wie ist dieses "fest" denn definiert? Und wo?


Urteil des VG Köln vom 02.12.2008 Az.: 14 K 5008/07
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aenderung-forstgesetz-hessen.575858/page-18#post-9637336


----------



## tombrider (17. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Immer noch falsch. Ein "fester Weg" kann befestigt oder naturfest sein; ob er je nach Wetter "matschig" ist oder nicht spielt für das Betretungsrecht keine Rolle.


Im Urteil heißt es doch ausdrücklich: "Im Übrigen sind Radfahrer aufgrund der Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel ohnehin bereits von Gesetzes wegen gehalten, auch grundsätzlich feste Wege dann nicht zu befahren, wenn deren Untergrund witterungsbedingt zeitweise aufgeweicht ist." Mit anderen Worten: Wenn der Weg matschig und weich ist, dann darf man ihn eben nicht befahren, die Rechte der Radfahrer sind somit eingeschränkt. So wie ich es gesagt habe. Weich und matschig ist eben NICHT fest.


----------



## Paul_FfM (17. August 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Im Urteil heißt es doch ausdrücklich: "Im Übrigen sind Radfahrer aufgrund der Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel ohnehin bereits von Gesetzes wegen gehalten, auch grundsätzlich feste Wege dann nicht zu befahren, wenn deren Untergrund witterungsbedingt zeitweise aufgeweicht ist." Mit anderen Worten: Wenn der Weg matschig und weich ist, dann darf man ihn eben nicht befahren, die Rechte der Radfahrer sind somit eingeschränkt. So wie ich es gesagt habe. Weich und matschig ist eben NICHT fest.



Was soll denn das hier werden? Zum einen ist ein Urteil des VG Köln (NRW) aus der Zeit vor Inkrafttreten des neuen Waldgesetzes in Hessen nur sehr bedingt aussagekräftig. Dass das Waldgesetz die generelle Befahrbarkeit von Wegen (und nicht deren Zustand zum Zeitpunkt des Befahrens) meint, sollte eigentlich auch jedem klar sein. Dort ist ausdrücklich von "befestigten" oder "naturfesten" Wegen die Rede.  Naturfest und matschig haben nix miteinander zu tun. Schließlich, warum willst Du solche Fragen hier in dem Thread diskutieren? Reicht es nicht, dass der Forst Wege sperrt, müssen wir uns jetzt untereinander auch noch das Leben schwer machen?


----------



## tombrider (17. August 2017)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Was soll denn das hier werden? Zum einen ist ein Urteil des VG Köln (NRW) aus der Zeit vor Inkrafttreten des neuen Waldgesetzes in Hessen nur sehr bedingt aussagekräftig. Dass das Waldgesetz die generelle Befahrbarkeit von Wegen (und nicht deren Zustand zum Zeitpunkt des Befahrens) meint, sollte eigentlich auch jedem klar sein. Dort ist ausdrücklich von "befestigten" oder "naturfesten" Wegen die Rede.  Naturfest und matschig haben nix miteinander zu tun. Schließlich, warum willst Du solche Fragen hier in dem Thread diskutieren? Reicht es nicht, dass der Forst Wege sperrt, müssen wir uns jetzt untereinander auch noch das Leben schwer machen?



Es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob Wege gesperrt werden, die bislang legal von Radlern befahren wurden, oder ob es sich um Wege handelt, die von Bikern sowieso rechtswidrig befahren wurden/werden, und sei es auch "nur" zeitweise. Und nein, das hessische Recht redet eben NICHT von einer generellen Befahrbarkeit. Ein Weg, der bei trockenheit von Natur aus fest ist (also wo Du keine Spuren hinterläßt), muss das nach Dauerregen noch lange nicht sein. Wie man in dem Urteil lesen kann. Der Sinn ist, dass man keine Schäden/Spuren hinterläßt, das sollte eigentlich auch jedem klar sein. "fest" ist in Nordrhein-Westfalen nicht mehr oder weniger fest als in Hessen. Das würde dem Prinzip der Gleichbehandlung widersprechen.


----------



## powderJO (18. August 2017)

Das Urteil sagt nicht, dass matschige Wege generell nicht gefahren werden dürfen. Sondern es sagt, dass sie dann nicht genutzt werden dürfen, wenn dem Waldbesitzer daraus unzumutbare Schäden entstünden. Das ist bei ein paar Reifenspuren im Matsch definitiv nicht gegeben. 


Zurück zu Hessenforst und dem Bund Deutscher Forstleute, den veranlassten Wegsperrungen und wie wir damit umgehen. Ich hatte gestern ein langes Gespräch mit einem Vertreter der DIMB und es zeigte sich, dass es Gemeinsamkeiten gibt – aber auch grundsätzliche Diskrepanzen hinsichtlich einer möglichen Kommunikations- und PR-Strategie. Auch bedingt durch unterschiedliche Interessenlagen. Dennoch werden wir einen Versuch starten, etwas unter einem gemeinsamen Nenner auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Denn der auch hier immer wieder gehörte Vorschlag "Mach doch selbst was eigenes" ist zumindest wenn es um Kommunikationsmaßnahmen geht, sicher nicht zielführend. Will man Wirkung erzielen, muss das einer gemeinsamen Strategie folgen. 

Für mich klare Zielsetzung: Klarmachen, dass die Wegsperrungen, das Verlegen von Wanderwegen, die Autobahnisierung von Wanderwegen etc. nicht auf Biker alleine abzielen. Sondern darauf, alle Waldnutzer - vom Biker über den Pilzsucher bis hin zum Wanderer mehr und mehr aus dem Wald auszusperren. 

Damit sind wir dann nämlich nicht mehr eine Randgruppe - sondern ganz normaler Teil aller, die ein Interesse daran haben, dass der Wald weiter so weit wie möglich für ALLE da ist.  Der Wald für ALLE ist darüber hinaus ein gesellschaftlich so relevantes Thema, das es geeignet ist, den nötigen PR-Druck zu erzeugen, der es dem Forst / Jagd deutlich schwerer macht als bisher, mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen Wege zu vernageln, zu schottern etc ...

Um was es dem Forst und dem Hessenforst im Speziellen geht, ist schon beim Blick auf die Homepage und die Reihenfolge der Menüführung erkennbar: 







Holz + Jagd an erster Stelle, dann Waldeigentum und danach erst die gesellschaftlichen Aufgaben des Waldes. Exakt so handelt er dann auch. 
Das die Forstlobby auch generell daran arbeitet, das Gemeinschaftsgut Wald entweder zu kapitalsieren oder eben zu sperren kann man auch in der Imagebroschüre des Verbandes lesen: 

 


Diese offensichtliche Zielsetzung des Forstes / Jagd ist ein Top-Aufhänger. Um zu zeigen, dass die Wegsperrungen nicht das Problem von ein paar Bikern sind, die sonst niemand treffen. Sondern dass sie gesellschaftlich relevant sind, weil sie das grundsätzlich freie Betretungsrechts des Waldes für ALLE aushebeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. August 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ein Weg, der bei trockenheit von Natur aus fest ist (also wo Du keine Spuren hinterläßt), muss das nach Dauerregen noch lange nicht sein.



Zum letzten Mal: Das ist Quatsch.



> Trotz der zur Zeit des Ortstermins bestehenden Wetterlage - es regnete, der in
> den vorangegangenen Tagen niedergegangene Schnee war erst kürzlich
> geschmolzen - war der Untergrund des Weges - bis auf einige Pfützen und
> witterungsbedingte Vernässungen - fest.  Der Einwand des Klägers, dass die
> ...





Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Zum einen ist ein Urteil des VG Köln (NRW) aus der Zeit vor Inkrafttreten des neuen Waldgesetzes in Hessen nur sehr bedingt aussagekräftig.



Der "feste Weg" wird in Hessen und NRW höchstwahrscheinlich das gleiche sein - egal, wann ein Gesetz in Kraft getreten ist


----------



## tombrider (18. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zum letzten Mal: Das ist Quatsch.


Vielleicht nicht zum letzten Mal: "Die Eignung der Wege für den Radverkehr beurteilt sich maßgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu einer Zerstörung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur Störung anderer Erholungssuchender - etwa von Wanderern - führen kann. ". Natürlich ist eine Schlammpfütze kein Grund. Aber in den über 1000 km, die ich bislang im Taunus auf den bevorzugt kleinen Trails gefahren bin, sind mir immer wieder Wegabschnitte begegnet, die in der Mitte bereits zerfurcht und ausgefahren waren. So tief und weich, dass da keiner mehr durchfahren wollte. Im Ergebnis haben sich die Biker neue Spuren rechts und links davon gesucht. Das ist nunmal nicht "fest" im Sinne des Gesetzgebers, sondern genau das, was das Gesetz verhindern will. Sowohl diese Wege, als auch die neu entstandenen, ohne Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers, wurden illegal genutzt. Wenn man das Gespräch sucht, dann wird man damit konfrontiert werden. Wenn auf den entstandenen Single Trails die Wurzeln durch die Befahrung immer weiter heraustreten und von den Reifen blank poliert werden, dann ist auch ein solcher Weg nicht naturfest. Du kannst mir meinetwegen noch so oft "Nee, quatsch, stimmt garnicht!" entgegnen: Mit einer solchen "Argumentation" wird man bei den Entscheidungsträgern schätzungsweise nicht weit kommen.

Ich würde mir mal lieber stimmige Argumente überlegen, warum die geltende Rechtslage in Hessen geändert werden muss bzw. nicht angewendet werden sollte. Einschränkungen der Freiheit bedürfen eines sachlichen Grundes. Wo ist der sachliche Grund, dass man in Hessen nur feste Wege befahren darf, in Niedersachsen jedoch auch alle anderen? Gib es wirklich wirtschaftliche Schäden durch Radfahrer, über "gefühlte" Schäden hinaus, wo sind die Zahlen? Einschränkungen der Freiheit bedürfen eines sachlichen Grunds. Gefühle sind kein sachlicher Grund, sondern Zahlen, Daten, Fakten. Jeder kann seinem Landtagsabgeordneten mailen. Auf sachliche, begründete Anregungen wird oft reagiert.


----------



## Paul_FfM (18. August 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht zum letzten Mal: "Die Eignung der Wege für den Radverkehr beurteilt sich maßgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu einer Zerstörung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur Störung anderer Erholungssuchender - etwa von Wanderern - führen kann. ". Natürlich ist eine Schlammpfütze kein Grund. Aber in den über 1000 km, die ich bislang im Taunus auf den bevorzugt kleinen Trails gefahren bin, sind mir immer wieder Wegabschnitte begegnet, die in der Mitte bereits zerfurcht und ausgefahren waren. So tief und weich, dass da keiner mehr durchfahren wollte. Im Ergebnis haben sich die Biker neue Spuren rechts und links davon gesucht. Das ist nunmal nicht "fest" im Sinne des Gesetzgebers, sondern genau das, was das Gesetz verhindern will. Sowohl diese Wege, als auch die neu entstandenen, ohne Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers, wurden illegal genutzt. Wenn man das Gespräch sucht, dann wird man damit konfrontiert werden. Wenn auf den entstandenen Single Trails die Wurzeln durch die Befahrung immer weiter heraustreten und von den Reifen blank poliert werden, dann ist auch ein solcher Weg nicht naturfest. Du kannst mir meinetwegen noch so oft "Nee, quatsch, stimmt garnicht!" entgegnen: Mit einer solchen "Argumentation" wird man bei den Entscheidungsträgern schätzungsweise nicht weit kommen.
> 
> Ich würde mir mal lieber stimmige Argumente überlegen, warum die geltende Rechtslage in Hessen geändert werden muss bzw. nicht angewendet werden sollte. Einschränkungen der Freiheit bedürfen eines sachlichen Grundes. Wo ist der sachliche Grund, dass man in Hessen nur feste Wege befahren darf, in Niedersachsen jedoch auch alle anderen? Gib es wirklich wirtschaftliche Schäden durch Radfahrer, über "gefühlte" Schäden hinaus, wo sind die Zahlen? Einschränkungen der Freiheit bedürfen eines sachlichen Grunds. Gefühle sind kein sachlicher Grund, sondern Zahlen, Daten, Fakten. Jeder kann seinem Landtagsabgeordneten mailen. Auf sachliche, begründete Anregungen wird oft reagiert.



Nochmal, was soll das werden? Das aktuelle Problem sind Trailsperrungen von -behauptet- illegal angelegten Wegen. Deine ÜBerlegungen was ein fester/befestigter Weg ist sind 1. Quatsch (wie z.B. oben, wo Du behauptest, dass im Matsch neue Wege entstehen), 2. absolut nicht hilfreich denn  3. wird man das Waldgesetz hier so schnell nicht wieder ändern. Mach Dir von mir aus Gedanken über die rechtlichen Vorgaben in Niedersachsen.

P.S. und um die leidige Diskussion abzukürzen:

"Jahreszeitlich und witterungsbedingte Vernässungen 
der Wege vermögen ein vollständiges Verbot für ihre Nutzung durch Radfahrer 
nicht zu rechtfertigen. ..." steht ausdrücklich in dem Urteil aus Köln.


----------



## tombrider (18. August 2017)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Nochmal, was soll das werden? Das aktuelle Problem sind Trailsperrungen von -behauptet- illegal angelegten Wegen. Deine ÜBerlegungen was ein fester/befestigter Weg ist sind 1. Quatsch (wie z.B. oben, wo Du behauptest, dass im Matsch neue Wege entstehen), 2. absolut nicht hilfreich denn  3. wird man das Waldgesetz hier so schnell nicht wieder ändern. Mach Dir von mir aus Gedanken über die rechtlichen Vorgaben in Niedersachsen.
> 
> P.S. und um die leidige Diskussion abzukürzen:
> 
> ...



Ein Weg kann nass und trotzdem fest sein. Eine Pfütze auf einer Forststraße ergibt keine Fahrspuren. Auf einem normalen Single Trail je nach Nutzungsgrad jedoch irgendwann vielleicht schon. Wenn Du mir erzählen willst, dass Du keine Stellen im Taunus kennst, wo sich Wege immer weiter verbreitern, wo die Biker erkennbar rechts und links vom eigentlichen Weg fahren, weil die normale Spur ausgewaschen und ausgefahren ist, dann frage ich mich, wo Du fährst. Dass Pfützen alleine ein Verbot nicht rechtfertigt, ist eine schöne Erkenntnis. Aber wenn es anders ist, nämlich Schäden am Weg entstehen, dann wird das Urteil anders ausfallen. Hier im konkreten Urteil sind offensichtlich Keine entstanden, der Weg war folglich fest genug. Wenn ein Landtags-Abgeordneter von 200 Waldbesitzern Wünsche/Darlegungen in höflicher, sachlicher, nachvollziehbar begründeter Form bekommt, und genau Null von Mountainbikern: Was denkst Du, wird dieser Abgeordnete tun? Wenn er von 3000 Mountainbikern ebenso sachliche, höfliche und rechtlich begründete Wünsche bzw. Kritik bekommt, dann gibt es eine Chance, dass sich etwas ändert. Nachdem Du "Quatsch!" schon vorhin zum letzten und jetzt zum allerletzten Mal geschrieben hast, schreib es doch ruhig noch ein allerallerletztes und danach ein allerallerallerletztes Mal. Das kommt sicher gut an. Ja, hier in Niedersachsen engagiere ich mich, wie z.B. beim "Runden Tisch Göttingen", wo es um ähnliche Themen ging. Und seit letztem Sommer beim Bürgerforum für den Radverkehrsentwicklungsplan. Wie so oft im Leben: Es gibt Politiker und Verwaltungsbeamte, mit denen man reden kann. Und Andere, wo man auf Granit beißt. Nur Quatsch in Foren von sich zu geben, wird seltenst hilfreich sein.


----------



## Paul_FfM (18. August 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ein Weg kann nass und trotzdem fest sein. Eine Pfütze auf einer Forststraße ergibt keine Fahrspuren. Auf einem normalen Single Trail je nach Nutzungsgrad jedoch irgendwann vielleicht schon. Wenn Du mir erzählen willst, dass Du keine Stellen im Taunus kennst, wo sich Wege immer weiter verbreitern, wo die Biker erkennbar rechts und links vom eigentlichen Weg fahren, weil die normale Spur ausgewaschen und ausgefahren ist, dann frage ich mich, wo Du fährst. Dass Pfützen alleine ein Verbot nicht rechtfertigt, ist eine schöne Erkenntnis. Aber wenn es anders ist, nämlich Schäden am Weg entstehen, dann wird das Urteil anders ausfallen. Hier im konkreten Urteil sind offensichtlich Keine entstanden, der Weg war folglich fest genug. Wenn ein Landtags-Abgeordneter von 200 Waldbesitzern Wünsche/Darlegungen in höflicher, sachlicher, nachvollziehbar begründeter Form bekommt, und genau Null von Mountainbikern: Was denkst Du, wird dieser Abgeordnete tun? Wenn er von 3000 Mountainbikern ebenso sachliche, höfliche und rechtlich begründete Wünsche bzw. Kritik bekommt, dann gibt es eine Chance, dass sich etwas ändert. Nachdem Du "Quatsch!" schon vorhin zum letzten und jetzt zum allerletzten Mal geschrieben hast, schreib es doch ruhig noch ein allerallerletztes und danach ein allerallerallerletztes Mal. Das kommt sicher gut an. Ja, hier in Niedersachsen engagiere ich mich, wie z.B. beim "Runden Tisch Göttingen", wo es um ähnliche Themen ging. Und seit letztem Sommer beim Bürgerforum für den Radverkehrsentwicklungsplan. Wie so oft im Leben: Es gibt Politiker und Verwaltungsbeamte, mit denen man reden kann. Und Andere, wo man auf Granit beißt. Nur Quatsch in Foren von sich zu geben, wird seltenst hilfreich sein.



Engagement ist super. Jetzt noch etwas Sachverstand und dann wird das auch was in Göttingen.

Deine Taktik hier verstehe ich allerdings nach wie vor nicht, warum willst Du den Begriff des "naturfesten" Weges jetzt unnötig neu definieren (um nicht zu sagen verwässern und gar aufweichen)? Wir haben seit ein paar Jahren das neue Waldgesetz, das einen ganz brauchbaren Ansatz verfolgt ( die absurden Vorschlägen aus dem ersten Entwurf wurden nicht weiter verfolgt und eine Zwei-Meter-Regel wie in B-W haben wir auch nicht), da scheint es mir kontraproduktiv jetzt die -in meinen Augen völlig unnötige- Diskussion um den Begriff des naturfesten Weges neu aufzumachen (weil matschige Wege nicht erfasst sein sollen und man deshalb eine neue Definition braucht ).  Die ist hier nicht das Problem, warum sollen wir das jetzt den Abgeordneten schreiben?


----------



## tombrider (18. August 2017)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Engagement ist super. Jetzt noch etwas Sachverstand und dann wird das auch was in Göttingen.
> 
> Deine Taktik hier verstehe ich allerdings nach wie vor nicht, warum willst Du den Begriff des "naturfesten" Weges jetzt unnötig neu definieren (um nicht zu sagen verwässern und gar aufweichen)? Wir haben seit ein paar Jahren das neue Waldgesetz, das einen ganz brauchbaren Ansatz verfolgt ( die absurden Vorschlägen aus dem ersten Entwurf wurden nicht weiter verfolgt und eine Zwei-Meter-Regel wie in B-W haben wir auch nicht), da scheint es mir kontraproduktiv jetzt die -in meinen Augen völlig unnötige- Diskussion um den Begriff des naturfesten Weges neu aufzumachen (weil matschige Wege nicht erfasst sein sollen und man deshalb eine neue Definition braucht ).  Die ist hier nicht das Problem, warum sollen wir das jetzt den Abgeordneten schreiben?



Es geht nicht darum, schlafende Hunde zu wecken. Bloß nicht! Aber man kann und sollte sich natürlich auf mögliche Gegenargumente vorbereiten, die im Rahmen von Gesprächen/Diskussionen/Runden Tischen aufgeworfen werden könnten. Wenn das im Rahmen der Gespräche/Schriftwechsel gar nicht zur Sprache kommt, dann um so besser! Meine "Taktik" beim Runden Tisch in Göttingen war, ausreichend vorbereitet mit vielen guten sachlichen und rechtlichen Argumenten und guten Gegenargumenten in eine Gesprächsrunde/Diskussion zu gehen. Im konkreten Göttinger Fall war das z.B. eine vorliegende Untersuchung gemäß der Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Richtinie, in der wissenschaftlich und von unabhängiger Seite festgestellt wurde, dass hier KEINE Waldschäden durch Freizeitnutzung entstehen. Sondern dass das einzige Risiko für die Natur die zu intensive forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung war. Die öffentliche Hand hat hier mit entsprechenden Kosten und Fördergeldern ein Naturschutzgebiet errichtet, dessen einziger Zweck es ist, die Natur vor der öffentlichen Hand zu schützen. In der öffentlichen Darstellung wurde das Ganze jedoch natürlich mit Schäden durch Geländewagenfahrer, Quadfahrer, Skiläufer, Mountainbiker und Reiter begründet. Das hielt, oh Wunder, der wissenschaftlichen Begutachtung nicht stand. Bei uns wird auf Wegen durch dieses Naturschutzgebiet die rechtswidrige Benutzung durch Mountainbiker geduldet, trotz des ausgeschilderten Verbots. Wozu die konstruktiven Gespräche damals mit der Forstverwaltung beigetragen haben. Mit einer Duldung kann man leben. Wenn eine Änderung der Regeln/Gesetze notwendig erscheinen sollte, dann wäre das als nächster Schritt sinnvollerweise mit den Verantwortlichen gemeinsam. Demonstrationen oder gar Klagen wären für mich erst der letzte Schritt, sie kosten jedenfalls mehr Zeit, Geld und Ärger.


----------



## mw.dd (19. August 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Auf einem normalen Single Trail je nach Nutzungsgrad jedoch irgendwann vielleicht schon.





tombrider schrieb:


> Aber wenn es anders ist, nämlich Schäden am Weg entstehen, dann wird das Urteil anders ausfallen.



Ein Weg, der benutzt wird nutzt sich ab. Die Erkenntnis ist nicht neu und gilt nicht nur für das Radfahren. Die Tatsache, dass das bei bestimmten Witterungsbedingungen eher passiert begründet nicht das von Dir behauptete generelle Verbot des Befahrens nicht befestigter Wege.



tombrider schrieb:


> Nur Quatsch in Foren von sich zu geben, wird seltenst hilfreich sein.





tombrider schrieb:


> Bei uns wird auf Wegen durch dieses Naturschutzgebiet die rechtswidrige Benutzung durch Mountainbiker geduldet, trotz des ausgeschilderten Verbots.


Es gibt keinen naturschutzfachlichen Grund, die Benutzung von Wegen mit einem Fahrrad zu verbieten, die Benutzung durch Fußgänger jedoch weiterhin zu erlauben. 


tombrider schrieb:


> Mit einer Duldung kann man leben.


Ich nicht; damit kann es nämlich morgen schon vorbei sein.


----------



## tombrider (19. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ein Weg, der benutzt wird nutzt sich ab. Die Erkenntnis ist nicht neu und gilt nicht nur für das Radfahren. Die Tatsache, dass das bei bestimmten Witterungsbedingungen eher passiert begründet nicht das von Dir behauptete generelle Verbot des Befahrens nicht befestigter Wege.
> 
> .



Nach den vorliegenden Untersuchungen würde ich auch davon ausgehen, dass Wanderer nicht weniger Schäden anrichten als Radfahrer. Aber das sieht Hessen anders. Ich habe das nicht "behauptet", sondern die Beschränkung für Radfahrer auf feste Wege gebietet nunmal das hessische Waldgesetz. Ich habe im Gegenteil behauptet, dass es für dieses Verbot keinen sachlichen Grund gibt. Sowohl in tatsächlicher als auch rechtlicher Hinsicht (Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz) ist eine solche massive Einschränkung der Bewegungsfreiheit in der Abwägung nicht gerechtfertigt. Anderswo reicht wie gesagt eine Duldung des Waldeigentümers bezüglich entstandener Wege. Ich sehe auch in dieser Hinsicht keinen sachlichen oder rechtlichen Grund, warum es dafür in Hessen schärfere Regelungen geben darf als z.B. in Niedersachsen. Ich habe angeregt, dass man überlegen könnte, ob und wie man beim hessischen Gesetzgeber Überzeugungsarbeit leisten kann. Ob bei Euch dafür eine Notwendigkeit besteht, ob die Göttinger Erfahrungen Euch helfen können: Das könnt Ihr Euch gemeinsam überlegen. Ich bin im Taunus nur zu Gast, würde mich jedoch freuen, wenn es weiterhin die tollen Trails dort gäbe.


----------



## Svenos (21. August 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Diese offensichtliche Zielsetzung des Forstes / Jagd ist ein Top-Aufhänger. Um zu zeigen, dass die Wegsperrungen nicht das Problem von ein paar Bikern sind, die sonst niemand treffen. Sondern dass sie gesellschaftlich relevant sind, weil sie das grundsätzlich freie Betretungsrechts des Waldes für ALLE aushebeln.



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Als seinerzeit das Hessische Waldgesetz geändert werden sollte, war das Grundanliegen gleich: 
*Möglichst alle Menschen aus dem Wald aussperren!* 
Damals gab es z.B. die Idee, dass Erholungssuchende in Gruppen (größer 5 oder 10, weis nicht mehr so genau) ihre Unternehmungen als Veranstaltung vom Waldbesitzer genehmigen lassen sollten. Jeder Kindergartenausflug oder Vatertagstour wäre somit eine genehmigungspflichtige Veranstaltung geworden. Dies konnte zum Glück verhindert werden. Das derzeitige Verhalten von Forst und Jagd lässt aber den Schluß zu, dass nun nachgeholt wird, was damals nicht ins Gesetzt geschrieben werden konnte. 
Es wird sich immer ein (vorgeschobener) Grund finden, um örtliche Wegesperrungen auszusprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (24. August 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal eine Lanze für die DIMB brechen. Habe Gestern den Urs Weidmann (DIMB) in der Nähe des Batzenbaumes getroffen. Es entspannte sich ein nettes Gespräch über die Pfade im Taunus, die Wegsperrungen und was man dagen machen könne. Vom Geländesport / MX / und nun MTB kommend bin ich da eher desilusioniert. Trotzdem hat mich seine Zuversicht und der Willen zur Verbesserung des jetzigen Zustandes, incl. der Zusammenarbeit mit Forst und Waldbesitzern doch bewegt. Ich kann nur hoffen das sich mehr mountainbiker ebenso engagieren und ggf. DIMB Mitglieder werden.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2017)

Weiss einer, was das letzten Sonntag, gegen 11 Uhr für ein Massenauflauf von MTB'lern auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Tourismuszentrum Hohemark war?
Sah irgendwie nicht nach einem zufälligen Treffen der geschätzten 30 Biker aus ..


----------



## oldrizzo (24. August 2017)

Hmmm, das war vermutlich das Bergfest und womöglich sogar weit mehr Rennradfahrer als MTB'ler.


----------



## Svenos (24. August 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Weiss einer, was das letzten Sonntag, gegen 11 Uhr für ein Massenauflauf von MTB'lern auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Tourismuszentrum Hohemark war?
> Sah irgendwie nicht nach einem zufälligen Treffen der geschätzten 30 Biker aus ..


Soweit ich weis, war das ein Bergzeitfahren auf der Straße.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2017)

Hatte nur kurz wegen Parkmöglichkeiten ausgespäht, aber bei der Aussicht bin ich auf Plan B umgeschwenkt ..


----------



## ABBiker (15. September 2017)

http://www.rtl-hessen.de/video/18094/downhill-durch-den-wald-ist-das-illegal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (18. September 2017)

ABBiker schrieb:


> http://www.rtl-hessen.de/video/18094/downhill-durch-den-wald-ist-das-illegal



Ich finde es wirklich sensationell, wie diese RTL-Reporter und Forstbeamten mit all ihrer Erfahrung, Intuition und hellseherischen Fähigkeiten ganz genau wissen, dass es Radfahrer waren, die Bäume umsägen und Zäune beseitigen. Dass es ausgeschlossen ist, dass Fußgänger sowas gemacht haben könnten, die an ihrem freien Betretungsrecht des Waldes gehindert wurden. Ich denke, dass sich da für Behörden und Journalismus völlig neue Möglichkeiten ergeben, vermehrt Hellseher, Wahrsager, Kaffeesatzleser und Propheten zu befragen. Glaskugeln und Spökenkieken werden als seriöse Quellen ebenfalls völlig unterschätzt!


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. September 2017)




----------



## 666 (19. September 2017)

Warum beschweren wir uns es wurde doch ein Reservat für uns Radspinner geschaffen. Und wenn jemand nach illegalen wegen sucht, so gibt es doch jetzt dezente Hinweise im Wald verstreut. Was natürlich nicht so schön ist, ist das hinter den Zäunen auch noch zerstört wird.



ABBiker schrieb:


> http://www.rtl-hessen.de/video/18094/downhill-durch-den-wald-ist-das-illegal



Das in dem angesprochenen Gebiet vom Hessenforst nicht gearbeitet wird ist ne Glatte lüge!


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. September 2017)

666 schrieb:


> Das in dem angesprochenen Gebiet vom Hessenforst nicht gearbeitet wird ist ne Glatte lüge!



Und das Bild daraus wird durch die Medien schön weiter zementiert.
Wie sieht das aus? Gibt's Beweise, saß die Aussage vom Hessenforst nicht stimmt? Kann man seitens der DIMB keine Richtigstellung, verlangen? Gern mit Begehungen der harversterzerwühlten Wege?


----------



## ciao heiko (19. September 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus? Gibt's Beweise, saß die Aussage vom Hessenforst nicht stimmt? Kann man seitens der DIMB keine Richtigstellung, verlangen? Gern mit Begehungen der harversterzerwühlten Wege?



Bitte nehmt dazu Kontakt zu unserer IG Taunus auf. Die wären sicherlich an den Fakten interessiert.
https://www.dimb.de/ig-taunus


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. September 2017)

Es war eine Frage, keine Feststellung.
Ich kenne den Trail auf der Reportage nicht, 666 scheinbar schon.


----------



## mw.dd (20. September 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kann man seitens der DIMB keine Richtigstellung, verlangen?



Verlangen kann das jeder. Ob diesem Verlangen entsprochen wird? Unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## xtccc (20. September 2017)

noch mehr blabla in der FNP

http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/rhein-...trecken-im-Wald-Gewisser-Kick;art1491,2773518


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. September 2017)

xtccc schrieb:


> noch mehr blabla in der FNP
> 
> http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/rhein-...trecken-im-Wald-Gewisser-Kick;art1491,2773518



Toll. Und heute morgen nochmal was im Radio (hr3), Contra MTB natürlich...


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. September 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Verlangen kann das jeder. Ob diesem Verlangen entsprochen wird? Unwahrscheinlich.



Also man kann das auch Schlucken und weiter unreflektiert bashen lassen oder:
"Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein"
"Wer es nicht versucht hat schon verloren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (21. September 2017)

Die aktuelle "Kampagne" gegen die vermeintlichen illegalen Mountainbiker nimmt schon krasse Züge an. Wo war jetzt überall drüber berichtet? FFH, hr3 radio, hr3 Fernsehen, RTL Hessen. Sicher eine forcierte Aktion. Wär mal cool wenn irgendein Medium mal die andere Seite objektiv beleuchtet...


----------



## maxito (21. September 2017)

Presse funktioniert so, Hessen Forst schickt eine Pressemittelung an einen riesigen Adressverteiler und das Thema, sofern es brisant und relevant erscheint, wird von der Presse aufgegriffen. Die Pressemittelung sit auch schon schön formuliert mit Zitaten und Texten, so dass ein Redakteur es einfach übernehmen kann. Im Zweifel gibt es noch eine andere Überschrift, kurze Einleitung und dann wird die PM weitgehend übernommen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. September 2017)

Warum dann nicht so etwas von einer DIMB-Hibike & Co-Kooperation.
Will nicht wieder damit anfangen, aber der Verweis auf den Flowtrail in dem RTL-Filmchen hat uns eher geschadet, als für Objektivität gesorgt.
Warum nicht eine Gegenüberstellung des MTB-Problems gegen boden- und wurzelschädigenden Harvestereinsatz, Luft- und Lärmbelästigung im Taunus durch Motorradfahrer, gesellschaftliche Vorteile des MTB-Sports gegenüber Fernsehgucken (RTL  ), Saufen, Egoshooter spielen, Schei$$e bauen?
Auch Hibike und Händler/Industrie im Großraum sollten eingespannt werden, denn jedes zusätzliche Bike im Wald verschärft das Problem nur an der Basis, bei uns, "noch" nicht im Kommerz.


----------



## enduroshin (25. September 2017)

was hält dich davon ab, genau das zu tun? ich nehme mal an der mangel an zeit und lust, und das ist auch in ordnung.

aber wir schreiben hier ziellos in ein forum anstatt den hörer in die hand zu nehmen. wir bashen uns gegenseitig, anstatt den kleinsten gemeinsamen nenner zu suchen. und es gibt viele aktive vereine, aber auch da sind die leute, die tatsächlich die initiative ergreifen, an einer hand abzuzählen.

insofern hoffe ich, dass niemand ersthaft glaubt, mit in einem forum geäußerter empörung etwas verändern zu können ;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. September 2017)

Doppelaccount? 
Viel Gebashe, stimmt.
Ansonsten ist das Humbug. Die DIMB liest doch hier mit!!

Proaktivität fordere ich von der DIMB. Dafür unterstütze ich diese bisher finanziell.


----------



## enduroshin (25. September 2017)

nein, aber ich lese auch nicht immer den gesamten thread. also gut möglich, dass da schon einmal in die gleiche richtung geschossen worden ist ;-) 

prinzipiell ein gutes argument, dass man ja bereits interessenvertretungen unterstützt. 

aber um es mal aus der warte von jemanden zu beschreiben, der zwar erst kurz, aber dafür seit 3-4 jahren "recht aktiv" involviert ist (im sport, beim bau von trails, blabla): die DIMB ist mir noch nicht einmal aufgefallen. ich weiß nicht einmal, was die macht. oder wer da federführend aktiv ist. oder was sie in den letzten 3-4 jahren zum positiven im taunus bewegt hätte. ist vielleicht mein versäumnis, mich da nicht mehr zu informieren, fair enough - aber in der außendarstellung sind die doch weit unterhalb der wahrnehmungsgrenze, insbesondere für die breite öffentlichkeit. und die gilt es zu überzeugen. 

anyway, auch nur gebashe und nicht konstruktiv. aber prinzipiell stimme ich dir da zu, dass man bei den bereits existierenden "institutionen" ansetzen sollte. ich glaube ich schlau mich mal zur DIMB auf.


----------



## Bejak (25. September 2017)

In der Hessenschau am 23.9, also letzten Samstag ist ein Beitrag über MTB gezeigt worden, Thema
*
Mountainbiker nerven Hessens Förster
*
Es kommen Leute von HessenForst, Forstamt Darmstadt und Biker zu Wort. Der Beitrag ist in der Mediathek verfügbar: http://www.hessenschau.de/tv-sendung/video-42656.html


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. September 2017)

enduroshin schrieb:


> nein, aber ich lese auch nicht immer den gesamten thread. also gut möglich, dass da schon einmal in die gleiche richtung geschossen worden ist ;-)



Ok, dann nehme ich das mal mit dem Doppelaccount zurück. Wunderte mich nur hinsichtlich Bike auf Deinem Foto und teilweiser Tonalität hier. Wobei der betreffende User eigentlich ein lieber, netter Kerl ist 

Lies Dir zumindest mal die letzten 10 Seiten durch, das sollte helfen, Dir ein Bild zu machen.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber hilfreich, sich in einen Thread erst einmal zu vertiefen, bevor man etwas schreibt.

Daß Du nach 4 Jahren nichts mit der DIMB anzufangen weißt, ist bitter. Vor allem für die DIMB.
Welche Frage sich mir anhand Deines letzten Post´s allerdings aufdrängt. Wo schaufelst Du denn aktiv? Der Flowtrail kann es nicht sein. An der DH-Strecke am großen Feldberg? Wild?


----------



## DrMainhattan (25. September 2017)

Das Bild hier hat mir bei Facebook sehr gut gefallen (führt irgendwie diesen TV Report ad absurdum von wegen Baum umsägen usw... ):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (25. September 2017)

Oh jeh! Sofortiges Fat Bike Verbot im Taunus. Unglaublich was die mit ihren dicken Walzen auf den Trails anrichten.

So, wird es dann kommen.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. September 2017)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Das Bild hier hat mir bei Facebook sehr gut gefallen (führt irgendwie diesen TV Report ad absurdum von wegen Baum umsägen usw... ):


vielleicht verstehen die förster und jäger sich ebenfalls als lebensgemeinschaften des waldes.


----------



## IG-Taunus (27. September 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Die DIMB liest doch hier mit!!
> 
> Proaktivität fordere ich von der DIMB. Dafür unterstütze ich diese bisher finanziell.



Ja, wir lesen mit. Da auch wir *ehrenamtlich *unterwegs sind nutzen wir die *Zeit* Pro-Aktiv für den Aufbau von Kontakten, Gespräche, Rückfragen bei Betroffenen usw.

Mit einem Mitgliedsbeitrag von 24 EUR benötigt man 270 neue Mitglieder, um z.B. einen Minijob von 450 EUR und den Arbeitgeberbeiträgen zu finanzieren. Pro Monat wäre das etwa eine Arbeitswoche, in der sich jemand Viertel-Amtlich darum kümmert, dass es vorwärts geht. Und wo sind die Personen, die man für so einen Job anstellen könnte?

In der Realität bleiben: "Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein" und "Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen".

Hier mal den Link, wie du innerhalb weniger Minuten Mitglied der DIMB werden kannst, gleichzeit 4 x die Monatszeitschrift "Bike" erhälst und u.a. bei Hibike Zusatzrabatte erhalten kannst.

Ich werde jetzt Mitglied der DIMB

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. September 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Proaktivität fordere ich von der DIMB. Dafür unterstütze ich diese bisher finanziell.


----------



## DaBot (28. September 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> vielleicht verstehen die förster und jäger sich ebenfalls als lebensgemeinschaften des waldes.



Habe die Tage auf den Feldern von Friedberg auch Schilder von Jagdpächtern und Bauern gesehen, die die Bewegungsfreiheit von Feldbenutzern einschränken möchten.

Ich glaube, dass grade die Jäger viel Druck auf den Forst ausüben, sind halt die "Großkopferten", die ihre Vorstellungen umsetzen wollen und ihre (zumindest teilweise) fragwürdigen Argumentationen zugrunde legen. Zusammen mit dem Forst und Naturschutz haben wir dann halt als Radfahrer eine große Lobby gegen uns.

Als Radler auf den Feldern lese ich in letzter Zeit auch immer wieder, dass die Landwirtschaft uneingeschränkt vorfahrt hat. Das wird dann als gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme verkauft. Einfach nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. September 2017)

DaBot schrieb:


> Habe die Tage auf den Feldern von Friedberg auch Schilder von Jagdpächtern und Bauern gesehen, die die Bewegungsfreiheit von Feldbenutzern einschränken möchten.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass grade die Jäger viel Druck auf den Forst ausüben, sind halt die "Großkopferten", die ihre Vorstellungen umsetzen wollen und ihre (zumindest teilweise) fragwürdigen Argumentationen zugrunde legen. Zusammen mit dem Forst und Naturschutz haben wir dann halt als Radfahrer eine große Lobby gegen uns.
> 
> Als Radler auf den Feldern lese ich in letzter Zeit auch immer wieder, dass die Landwirtschaft uneingeschränkt vorfahrt hat. Das wird dann als gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme verkauft. Einfach nur noch lächerlich.


also doch besser organisieren und den dimb untertützen, oder zumindest häufiger radfahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (28. September 2017)

Die Begehung der Felder an sich oder der Feldwege dazwischen?
Ersteres kann ich nachvollziehen, man latscht anderen Leuten ja auch nicht durch Blumenbeete und Gemüsegarten. Und durchs Unterholz im Wald gehe/fahre ich auch nur im Ausnahmefall, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Oktober 2017)

https://www.extratipp.com/rhein-mai...-pisten-sorgen-aerger-rhein-main-8728797.html


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Oktober 2017)

hat der extratipp michael kessler interviewt?


----------



## Bejak (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin heute bei uns im Wald unterwegs gewesen. Hier gibts keine MTB-Trials. Es gibt aber Trials, massig, und niemand stört sich dran.

Die Reiterhöfe haben nämlich auch Trials, damit die Gäule die Waldwege nicht kaputt machen. Die Hufe graben sich wirklich tief in den Waldboden ein, während Reifen nur drüber rollen, Hufe legen Wurzeln frei, usw. Aber niemand stört sich dran.

Im Gegenteil, Reiter sollen vielerorts nicht auf den Waldwegen reiten, weil sie die Wege kaputt machen.

Für Spaziergänger und Radfahrer, außer vielleicht MTBs mit Fatties, sind solche Pferde-Trials völlig unpassierbar, der Boden ist aufgewühlt, matschig, es liegen Baumstämme quer zum drüberhüpfen, usw.

Wird da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?

Vielleicht sollte man mal solche Trials dokumentieren und damit gegenhalten. Der Vergleich passt viel besser als diese Harvester und andere Baumerntemaschinen.


----------



## DaBot (2. Oktober 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> also doch besser organisieren und den dimb untertützen, oder zumindest häufiger radfahren .



Bin Unterstützer. Häufiger radfahren? Noch häufiger? ;-)



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Die Begehung der Felder an sich oder der Feldwege dazwischen?
> Ersteres kann ich nachvollziehen, man latscht anderen Leuten ja auch nicht durch Blumenbeete und Gemüsegarten. Und durchs Unterholz im Wald gehe/fahre ich auch nur im Ausnahmefall, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt.



Sowohl als auch. Die Begehung der Felder sehe ich ein und dass Schilder da stehen, die darauf hinweisen, dass die Hunde da nicht hinscheißen, finde ich auch ok.

Es geht mir eher um die Schilder, die deutlich machen, dass die Landwirtschaft uneingeschränkt Vorfahrt hat. Mag sein, dass sie im Recht sind, aber... Ach, was reg ich mich auf, macht doch eh jeder, was er will und Radfahrer nerven überall, auf Straßen, Wegen, Pfaden, Feldwegen, Radwegen, die sind einfach eine Pest und gehören bekämpft.


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Oktober 2017)

öfter und zahlreicher.


----------



## moerk (3. Oktober 2017)

@IG-Taunus 

Man sagt es gibt Pläne für einen Flowtrail am Winterstein...stimmt das? Ich fände es prima wenn so etwas frühzeitig kommuniziert würde.


----------



## nrgmac (3. Oktober 2017)

Hoffentlich eine Ente.... Nicht das man uns die schönen Trails auch noch zu macht wie am Feldi!


----------



## jah0o (4. Oktober 2017)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Hoffentlich eine Ente.... Nicht das man uns die schönen Trails auch noch zu macht wie am Feldi!



Zu 100% keine Ente. Haben mit einem von Hessen Forst gesprochen und wurde ja auch offiziell von IG Taunus kommuniziert.


----------



## nrgmac (4. Oktober 2017)

Das war es dann wohl für Bebelshot, A-line & Co.  Dann wird demnächst auch da kanalisiert, wo es absolut unnötig ist. Ehrenamtliches Engagement in allen Ehren, aber manchmal sollte man Dinge einfach mal so lassen, wie sie sind. Die Leute die in dieser Region für Probleme sorgen werden auch keinen Flowtrail nutzen. Das kann man jedes Wochenende sehr eindrucksvoll am Feldberg bestaunen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jah0o (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke nicht dass der Bembel zu gemacht wird. Im Gegensatz zu den geschlossenen Trails auf dem Feldberg wurde der Bembelshot damals schon offiziell mit Hessen-Forst und Co. genehmigt. 

Hoffen wir es zumindest mal ;-)


----------



## moerk (4. Oktober 2017)

jah0o schrieb:


> wurde ja auch offiziell von IG Taunus kommuniziert.



Gibt es dazu evt. einen Link?

DIMB-engagement in allen Ehren...mir wäre es auch lieber sie würden sich auf den Feldberg konzentrieren und die Finger vom Winterstein lassen.
Und wenn es sich schon nicht vermeiden lässt, sollen sie bitte wenigstens fachkundige Trailbauer konsultieren damit nicht wieder so ein Murks wie am Feldberg bei raus kommt...


----------



## jah0o (4. Oktober 2017)

moerk schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu evt. einen Link?
> 
> DIMB-engagement in allen Ehren...mir wäre es auch lieber sie würden sich auf den Feldberg konzentrieren und die Finger vom Winterstein lassen.
> Und wenn es sich schon nicht vermeiden lässt, sollen sie bitte wenigstens fachkundige Trailbauer konsultieren damit nicht wieder so ein Murks wie am Feldberg bei raus kommt...



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-ig-taunus-informiert.180882/page-20
#486 - letzter Punkt bei 1. Aktuelles.

Da gebe ich dir recht....


----------



## nrgmac (4. Oktober 2017)

jah0o schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass der Bembel zu gemacht wird. Im Gegensatz zu den geschlossenen Trails auf dem Feldberg wurde der Bembelshot damals schon offiziell mit Hessen-Forst und Co. genehmigt.
> 
> Hoffen wir es zumindest mal ;-)



Genehmigt? Geduldet trifft es eher.
Aber ist schon richtig, damals konnte man noch gewisse Dinge mit Hr. S. & Co. auf dem kurzen Dienstweg klären. Heute undenkbar. Man kennt ja nur noch die Facebook Freunde.
Viele der geschlossenen Trails am Feldi sind nebenbei bemerkt über Jahrzehnte ganz offizielle Wanderwege gewesen (Reichenbach, usw.).


----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2017)

Die Presseoffensive gegen das Mountainbiken in Hessen läuft auf Hochtouren:
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...rregt-den-unmut-von-hessen-forst_18226735.htm
Wenn Artikelschreiber (Journalist ist oft unzutreffend) wegen Ahnungslosigkeit falsche Infos zur Rechtslage verbreiten ist das eine Sache; wenn Behördenvertreter das tun, ist das ein Affront:


> Denn das Hessische Waldgesetz gestattet zwar, dass man mit seinem Mountainbike durch den Wald fährt - allerdings nur auf befestigten und naturfesten Waldwegen, *soweit sich Fahrer gefahrlos begegnen können* und gegenseitig Rücksicht genommen wird. Kurz gesagt: "*Auf befestigten Wegen darf man fahren, aber nicht abseits*", sagt Christoph Süß, Pressereferent vom Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt (RP).


----------



## Bejak (5. Oktober 2017)

Was haltet ihr denn in dem Artikel von der Aussage mit dem abrutschgefährdeten Waldboden? Ich glaube, das ist nur vorgeschoben, mit dem selben Argument könnte man an jedem Berg kommen. Habe mir mal ein paar Youtubevideos zur Rinne angeschaut, das sieht da alles ganz normal aus, nichtmal besonders steil. Und dann unten der eine Kommentar, wo die Mountainbiker Rücksicht auf die Spaziergänger nehmen müssen. Ich sehe da beide Seiten in der Pflicht, auch der normale Spaziergänger bricht sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn er mal kurz Platz macht.


----------



## Svenos (6. Oktober 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Presseoffensive gegen das Mountainbiken in Hessen läuft auf Hochtouren:
> http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...rregt-den-unmut-von-hessen-forst_18226735.htm
> Wenn Artikelschreiber (Journalist ist oft unzutreffend) wegen Ahnungslosigkeit falsche Infos zur Rechtslage verbreiten ist das eine Sache; wenn Behördenvertreter das tun, ist das ein Affront:



Am besten der "Presseoffensive" des Hessenforst mit fundierten Kommentaren auf echo-online entgegentreten. Leider wurde mein Kommentar bisher nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Maui_Jim (6. Oktober 2017)

jah0o schrieb:


> Zu 100% keine Ente. Haben mit einem von Hessen Forst gesprochen und wurde ja auch offiziell von IG Taunus kommuniziert.



Da gab es mal einen Ansatz für einen Flowtrail!
Ist aber auch irgendwann mal im Sand verlaufen... Vielleicht ist das gemeint und der Herr Waldwachmeister mit dem du gesprochen hast ist noch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand!

Gestern Abend war ein Bericht im BR, die Sendung hieß "quer", in dem das gleiche Mountainbike-Bashing in Bayern stattfand wie hier in Hessen. Scheint eine Deutschlandweite Aktion zu sein! Vielleicht gibt es die Sendung noch in der Mediathek...


----------



## jah0o (16. Oktober 2017)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Da gab es mal einen Ansatz für einen Flowtrail!
> Ist aber auch irgendwann mal im Sand verlaufen... Vielleicht ist das gemeint und der Herr Waldwachmeister mit dem du gesprochen hast ist noch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand!
> ...



Vielleicht verwechselst du das mit dem Flowtrail Rosbach?!
Der Waldwachmeister ist Herr Götz, einer der höheren im Hessen Forst und das Thema ist wohl auch aktuell (siehe DIMB IG-Taunus Link)

Aber wie gesagt, we will see...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2017)

Nur zu Erläuterung:

- Bembelshot wurde und wird (noch) geduldet, ist aber in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe und mit der Verlängerung kein Quell der Freude für den Forst.

- A-Line sollte und wurde schon mal komplett abgebaut, hat sich dann aber wieder schnell als Spot etabliert. Nach wie vor illegal. Bleibt er auch.

- All das was kommen mag: !!!Da hat die DIMB erstmal gar nichts mit zu tun!!! Der Titel des ganzen ist auch nicht Flowtrail.... Ist aber auch erstmal Wurscht wie man das nennt. Die Initiative ging hier von Hessenforst und Naturpark Hochtaunus aus. Unterstützt werden sie dabei von den Gravity Pilots. Diese sind zwar Mitgliedsverein der DIMB, aber WOFFM (Wheels over Frankfurt) ist auch Mitglied der DIMB und niemand redet von der Downhillstrecke am Feldberg als DIMB-Projekt. Ich weiß seit ein paar Wochen von dem Projekt 'Winterstein', war einmal zu einem runden Tisch diesbezüglich geladen. Man (also Hessenforst und Naturpark) verspricht sich von den neuen Trails eine Entlastung des Wildkatzenpfades (Holzturm > Forsthaus). Irgendwann im November wird das Projekt offiziell vorgestellt. Das wäre dann auch der richtige Zeitpunkt, um Fragen zu stellen, auch ob es geplant ist, ähnlich wie am Feldberg, Bereiche einzugattern o.ä. Oder auch, ob die neuen Trails ein Fahrverbot auf dem Wildkatzenpfad nach sich ziehen. Ich hatte es so verstanden, das nicht. Aber meine Ohren sind alt und arbeiten nicht mehr zuverlässig.

Grundsätzlich: wenn es ein Angebot geben SOLLTE, ist davon auszugehen, dass die illegalen Spots rückgebaut werden. 

Mit dem jetzigen Status Quo komme ich sehr gut klar und brauche keine neuen Trails. Ausserdem habe ich meine Lektion gelernt und beteilige mich weder an Spekulationen oder Bashing. 

Aktuell schaue ich mir die Entwicklung an. Bislang habe ich das Gefühl, das es gut werden kann, muss aber nicht sein. Ich finde es strange, nicht gleich ein paar Locals eingeweiht zu haben, das habe ich auch zum Ausdruck gebracht. Das Streckenvorschläge von Hessenforst kamen finde ich allerdings gar nicht so schlecht, zumal es sich um brauchbares Gelände handelt.


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. November 2017)

*Einladung zum 3. MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus"*
Anhang anzeigen 662611

Wir wissen, dass nach dem Hessischen Waldgesetz §15 Absatz 3 das Radfahren im Wald gestattet ist auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen, die von *Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern* oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden …

Somit liegt es uns Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbikern nahe, uns mit den Personen zu unterhalten, die eine "Schlüsselstellung" für die Bewilligung von neuen Wegen einnehmen.

Christian Raupach, Geschäftsführer vom Hessischen Waldbesitzerverband, wird uns aufzeigen, wie das Miteinander im Wald in Zukunft besser gelingen kann. Grundlage dazu ist Verständnis für die gegenseitigen Anliegen. Dazu gibt es "Verhaltensregeln im Wald", die im Jahr 2013 von der DIMB und von 23 weiteren Verbänden in der "Vereinbarung Wald und Sport" unterzeichnet wurden. Im Diskussionsteil wird sich Christian Raupach auch Fragen stellen.

*Dienstag, 21. November 2017, 19:00 Uhr*
Restaurant _Zum Goldenen Löwen, _Alte Königsteiner Str. 1, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus)
Parkplätze befinden sich unter anderem gegenüber der Mühlwiese 12. Vom Bahnhof Kelkheim-Münster ist das Restaurant 270 Meter entfernt.

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie bei den ersten Infoabenden, meldet euch bitte (nur einmal) an: formlos an die [email protected] *oder* mittels verbindlicher *Zusage* zur Veranstaltung in Facebook.

Flyer zum Ausdrucken und Weitergeben

*2017/11 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus*


----------



## powderJO (13. November 2017)

Attraktives Mountainbiken - ganz sicher nicht mit der DIMB.


----------



## kreisbremser (13. November 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Attraktives Mountainbiken - ganz sicher nicht mit der DIMB.


gibt es dafür glaubwürdige gründe? ich denk auch dimb ist an konstruktiver kritik interessiert. womöglich führen solche themen zu verbesserungen.


----------



## bonusheft (13. November 2017)

@powderJO : Normalerweise wirfst Du der DIMB und anderen Vereinen bei jeder Gelegenheit vor, alles hinter verschlossenen Türen abzusprechen. Und jetzt gibt es wieder eine öffentliche Veranstaltung und dann ist es auch nicht recht.


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> gibt es dafür glaubwürdige gründe? ich denk auch dimb ist an konstruktiver kritik interessiert. womöglich führen solche themen zu verbesserungen.



Siehe Weiterbau Flowtrail zweiter Teil. Heißt im Klartext: es wird ohne Veränderungen weitergemacht wie bisher, die Kritik kommt nicht an, gegen die massiven Wegsperrungen hat man weder öffentlich Stellung bezogen noch sieht man den offensichtlichen Zusammenhang zu den Sperrungen. Dito keine Reaktion zu den massiven PR-Kampagne gegen Biker der letzten Zeit. 

@bonusheft : Ich habe nichts gegen öffentliche Veranstaltungen. Nur: wenn Tatsachen geschaffen wurden, braucht es die nicht mehr. Dabei hätte die DIMB und die Flowtrail-Befürwortern ganz einfach überprüfen können, was die Mehrheit der Biker von diesem Projekt hält: Einfach mal n einem schönen Wochenende schauen, wer das Teil benutzt und wer nicht. 

Das ist eine klare Abstimmung per Fahrverhalten. Für freie Fahrt auf allen Wegen. Gegen künstliche Ghettoisierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitfuerplanb (14. November 2017)

@powderJO : der Flowtrail 1. Bauabschnitt war ganz einfach ein Kompromiss, wo wir als Vereinsmitglieder der Gravity Pilots und Dimb den Behörden beweisen mussten, dass wir organisatorisch überhaupt in der Lage sind, so ein Projekt nach deren Vorgaben umzusetzen. D.h. im Klartext: Streckenauswahl akzeptieren, keine ortsfremden Baustoffe verwenden, natürlich bauen, das ganze verpackt mit etlichen bürokratischen Hürden umsetzen wie detaillierten Bauantrag (18 Seiten, mit genauer Beschreibung der Hindernisbauten, GPS-Streckenführung, Karte usw.) einreichen, biologisches Gutachten für 1000,- Euro bezahlen, von UNB geforderte Ausgleichsfläche einer Wildrückzugszone wegverhandeln, von Forst geforderte Baumschau wegverhandeln usw. und dann für etliche Tausend Euro Schotter und Bauholz kaufen und in den schrägen Hang was reinzimmern. Der 2. Bauabschnitt wurde genauso hart verhandelt wie der 1. und ist sicherlich keine Lösung, um alle Biker auf die 2 Strecken zu kanalisieren. Aber er ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass wir als organisierte Biker etwas bewegen können - auch wenn es nicht die A-Line in Whistler ist. Und es wird sicherlich nicht der letzte Trail sein, den wir legal umgesetzt haben.

Bevor du aber hier rumnörgelst: Mach es doch einfach besser. Führe Gespräche mit Landespolitikern, überzeuge sie davon, dass für uns Biker andere Gesetze gelten müssen, sodass jeder seinen eigenen Trail in den Wald zimmern kann wie er will. Die Haftung geht dann immer zu Lasten des Waldeigentümers (Land Hessen oder die Gemeinden oder Privateigentümer), die Jäger haben nix mehr zu melden und dürfen sich ihre Hochsitze je nach Lust und Laune der Biker immer woanders hinbauen, damit sie ihr Wild schießen können, der Forst darf Baumfällarbeiten ohne Rücksprache der Biker nicht mehr durchführen usw. Wenn du das schaffst, verneigen wir uns all vor dir. Wenn du aber nicht ganz dämlich bist, wirst du die Ironie in diesem Text verstanden haben. 

Du willst keine Flowtrails wie den 1. und 2. Bauabschnitt? Du willst die gesperrten Trails legalisiert haben? Dann erstelle mal ein Karte mit allen aktuell gesperrten Trails, versuche einen Termin mit Naturpark, Untere Forstbehörde Königstein und UNB zu organisieren wo alle Entscheider an einem Tisch sitzen und lasse sie argumentieren, was gegen eine Legalisierung der gesperrten Trails spricht. Das wäre nämlich der nächste Schritt, der zu machen ist. Und aktuell warten wir noch auf Freiwillige, die uns diese Karte erstellen.


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2017)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor du aber hier rumnörgelst: Mach es doch einfach besser.



Ich muss und will gar nichts besser machen. Das hessische Waldgesetz ist gut wie es ist. weil wir damit ganz legal jeden Wanderweg befahren dürfen. Eine Wegenetz, dass sauviel bietet und den meisten Bikern mehr Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten lässt, als es ein paar Flowtrails jemals könnten.

Das Dumme: seit dem Bau des Flowtrails wird dieses Recht wieder massiv bestritten. Siehe die Stellungnahme des Forstvertreters bei einem Treffen mit der DIMB. Ohne Widerspruch der DIMB wohlgemerkt - musst nur ein paar Seiten zurückblättern, da findest Du die Zitate.  Entsprechend die Handlungen: es wird alles gesperrt - ganz egal ob illegaler Trail (die vorher geduldet wurden an vielen Stellen) oder legaler Wanderweg.

Bezeichnend aber, dass Dir offensichtlich kein einziges Argument pro Flowtrail einfällt. Aber wie auch - "Kanalisierung" heiß Ghetto und Spaß macht er den meisten Biker offensichtlich auch nicht. Selbst an den schönsten Tagen fahren 99 % der Biker alles mögliche. Aber nicht den sogenannten Flowtrail.


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (14. November 2017)

Sorry, aber ich bin zu faul zum Durchsuchen irgendwelcher Stellungnahmen von Forstvertretern. Wenn du mit dem Hessischen Forstgesetz glücklich bist - ich bin es nicht. Es hat den Waldbesitzern ganz klare Rechte eingeräumt, das Radfahren wo es nur geht zu untersagen bzw. durch Genehmigungen zu erlauben. Das ist in Bayern ganz anders. Der Forst hier macht sich die Rechtslage ganz einfach zu eigen und sperrt, was nie genehmigt wurde. Das hat m.E. nichts mit dem Flowtrail zu tun, sondern eher mit der Tatsache, dass wir in den letzten 7 Jahren immer leichtere und geländetauglichere Bikes gekauft haben und es damit jetzt überall krachen lassen können und uns die Infrastruktur illegalerweise selber dazu erschaffen haben.


----------



## uwe50 (14. November 2017)

-- gelöscht --


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (14. November 2017)

Danke Urs, so ist es.


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2017)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin zu faul zum Durchsuchen irgendwelcher Stellungnahmen von Forstvertretern.  ... Es hat den Waldbesitzern ganz klare Rechte eingeräumt, das Radfahren wo es nur geht zu untersagen bzw. durch Genehmigungen zu erlauben.



Du gibst Statements ab, ohne die Positionen des Forstes zu kennen? Applaus. Für das zweite hätte ich dann gerne einen Beleg - soweit ich informiert bin, ist Biken auf allen festen Wegen legal.


----------



## uwe50 (14. November 2017)

Nach meinem Wissen gibt es im Taunus keinen markierten Wanderweg, der gesperrt worden ist. Ausnahme: Der gelbe Balken wurde umgelegt, weil er durch eine neu ausgewiesene Kernzone geführt hätte.
Auch auf die mehrfachen Aufrufe, allenfalls solche gesperrten Trails zu melden, blieb bisher erfolglos. 
Wenden wir uns wieder der Zukunft zu, wo jeder Mountainbiker durch seine Teilnahme "demonstrieren" kann, was wir uns von Waldbesitzern wünschen. 
*
Einladung zum 3. MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus"*
Anhang anzeigen 662611

Wir wissen, dass nach dem Hessischen Waldgesetz §15 Absatz 3 das Radfahren im Wald gestattet ist auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen, die von *Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern* oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden …

Somit liegt es uns Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbikern nahe, uns mit den Personen zu unterhalten, die eine "Schlüsselstellung" für die Bewilligung von neuen Wegen einnehmen.

Christian Raupach, Geschäftsführer vom Hessischen Waldbesitzerverband, wird uns aufzeigen, wie das Miteinander im Wald in Zukunft besser gelingen kann. Grundlage dazu ist Verständnis für die gegenseitigen Anliegen. Dazu gibt es "Verhaltensregeln im Wald", die im Jahr 2013 von der DIMB und von 23 weiteren Verbänden in der "Vereinbarung Wald und Sport" unterzeichnet wurden. Im Diskussionsteil wird sich Christian Raupach auch Fragen stellen.

*Dienstag, 21. November 2017, 19:00 Uhr*
Restaurant _Zum Goldenen Löwen, _Alte Königsteiner Str. 1, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus)
Parkplätze befinden sich unter anderem gegenüber der Mühlwiese 12. Vom Bahnhof Kelkheim-Münster ist das Restaurant 270 Meter entfernt.

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie bei den ersten Infoabenden, meldet euch bitte (nur einmal) an: formlos an die [email protected] *oder* mittels verbindlicher *Zusage* zur Veranstaltung in Facebook.

Flyer zum Ausdrucken und Weitergeben

*2017/11 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus*


----------



## Arne (14. November 2017)

Vorab möchte ich sagen dass ich absoluten Respekt vor den Leuten haben die die Energie und Zeit aufbringen sich für legale Trails einzusetzen und sich mit den Behörden rumärgern.

Jedoch finde ich gerade die praktische Umsetzung alles andere als zufrieden stellend. Der Flowtrail gefällt mir leider überhaupt nicht. Bin diesen bislang nur zwei Mal gefahren obwohl ich ca. drei Mal pro Woche am Feldberg unterwegs bin. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass gerade auf solchen legalen Strecken um jeden Preis versucht wird irgendwelche Bauwerke einzubringen, die dann meistens nicht zur Beschaffenheit des Hangs passen und einem den "Flow" eher rauben als dass sie Spaß machen. Des weiteren finde ich es absolut unmöglich diesen weißen Schotter einfach so in den Wald zu kippen und damit zu bauen. Die Gründe die dafür gesprochen haben kennen ich nicht und kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen aber allein optisch ist es schon die reinste Katastrophe. Meiner Meinung nach bietet der Flowtrail für Könner viel zu wenig Anspruch, damit könnte ich bei einem Flowtrail auch gut leben, jedoch ist er leider auch nicht flowig. Vielleicht hätten die Planer sich ja vorher mal einige der illegalen Trails angucken sollen, an denen sieht man nämlich wie man relativ einfach einen sehr guten Trail bauen kann. Dass es schwerer ist einen Trail zu bauen wenn vorher alles penibel geplant werden muss und man beim Anlegen nicht mal spontan die Linie verändern kann ist mir jedoch auch klar.


----------



## Rampe (14. November 2017)

ak92 schrieb:


> Vorab möchte ich sagen dass ich absoluten Respekt vor den Leuten haben die die Energie und Zeit aufbringen sich für legale Trails einzusetzen und sich mit den Behörden rumärgern.
> 
> Jedoch finde ich gerade die praktische Umsetzung alles andere als zufrieden stellend. Der Flowtrail gefällt mir leider überhaupt nicht. Bin diesen bislang nur zwei Mal gefahren obwohl ich ca. drei Mal pro Woche am Feldberg unterwegs bin. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass gerade auf solchen legalen Strecken um jeden Preis versucht wird irgendwelche Bauwerke einzubringen, die dann meistens nicht zur Beschaffenheit des Hangs passen und einem den "Flow" eher rauben als dass sie Spaß machen. Des weiteren finde ich es absolut unmöglich diesen weißen Schotter einfach so in den Wald zu kippen und damit zu bauen. Die Gründe die dafür gesprochen haben kennen ich nicht und kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen aber allein optisch ist es schon die reinste Katastrophe. Meiner Meinung nach bietet der Flowtrail für Könner viel zu wenig Anspruch, damit könnte ich bei einem Flowtrail auch gut leben, jedoch ist er leider auch nicht flowig. Vielleicht hätten die Planer sich ja vorher mal einige der illegalen Trails angucken sollen, an denen sieht man nämlich wie man relativ einfach einen sehr guten Trail bauen kann. Dass es schwerer ist einen Trail zu bauen wenn vorher alles penibel geplant werden muss und man beim Anlegen nicht mal spontan die Linie verändern kann ist mir jedoch auch klar.



Ich gehöre seit beginn zum Bauteam und weiß durchaus das der Flowtrail nicht unbedingt der tollste Trail im Taunus ist, da fallen auch mir einige andere ein die ich lieber fahre.


Dafür gibt es aber eine reihe von Gründen die weder der Planung noch der Ausführung anzulasten sind:

1. Das geringe Gefälle des zur Verfügung gestellten Geländes.

2. Flach wurzelnde Bäume.

3. Relativ nasser zum aufmatschen neigender Boden.

4. Sehr hohes Verkehrsaufkommen bei fast jedem Wetter, auch wenn hier Gelegentlich etwas anderes Behauptet wird. Ich habe das beim		  ausbessern gut beobachten können. Was das für einen Weg bedeutet weiß jeder der den Viktoriatrail bei Schlechtwetter fährt.

Darum auch der Schotter, auf den hätten wir auch gerne Verzichtet, aber ohne wäre der Trail, insbesondere bei nassem Wetter, noch langsamer.

Natürlich haben wir beim Bau auch Fehler gemacht, wir sind alle keine Profis und bei manchen Bauwerk gingen uns etwas die Gäule durch.

Jeder ist gerne zum mitbauen Eingeladen und kann dabei seinen Teil dazu beitragen das es beim nächsten Abschnitt besser wird, der beginnt unterhalb des Altkönig und bietet uns deutlich attraktiveres Gelände und besseren Bodenverhältnisse.

Bautage findet ihr hier: 

https://www.facebook.com/Flowtrail-Feldberg-147716065406695/


In diesem Sinne:


----------



## ether (15. November 2017)

ak92 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätten die Planer sich ja vorher mal einige der illegalen Trails angucken sollen, an denen sieht man nämlich wie man relativ einfach einen sehr guten Trail bauen kann.


Der Forst ist ja nun seit längerem dabei, alle illegalen Trails zu kartographieren und Wanderer- und andere gruppen gegen Mountainbiker aufzuhetzen, da wirst Du in nächster Zeit nicht viel Spaß auf den illegalen Trails haben

Trotzdem halte ich es für ein Unding, einen Flowtrail zu bauen, wenn gleichzeitig die Ghettoisierung mittels Gatter, Kampagnen gegen Montainbiker etc. vorangetrieben wird, wem soll das nützen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (15. November 2017)

Je mehr der Forst dagegen unternimmt, umso mehr wird wohl auch mit Gegenwehr zu rechnen sein. 

Es ist traurig mit anzusehen wie der Forst, oder auch die Waldeigentümer da so uneinsichtig sind und so gegen eine Vielzahl an Bikern Widerstand leisten.

Ich bin selber auf den Forst Fechenheim getroffen auf einem nicht ganz lupenreinen Weg, der Herr war wider Erwarten sehr nett und auch einsichtig, ich hatte sehr wohl das Gefühl mit denen könne man reden. Aber wenn die dann wieder diese Aktionen starten mit zulegen und Markieren durch Zäune ( was ich persönlich gut finde da ich die Einstiege sonst nicht finde ) fällt mir nichts dazu ein ausser das das ne Menge Arbeit für die sein muss die man sich wohl sparen könnte.

Die Argumente das die Biker den Wald kaputtmachen kann ja keiner der klar denken kann ernst nehmen. Jeder der öfters im Wald ist weiss das jegliche wirtschafliche Art mehr Zerstörung mit sich bringt. Ich behaupte mal das selbst eine genehmigte Treibjagd zu mehr schaden führt.

Was ich nachvollziehen kann ist das es sicher eine Vielzahl an Strecken oder Streckenabschnitten gibt die durch Gebiete führen die empfindlich sind, das können wir respektive die Erbauer nicht so gut einschätzen aber ein klärendes bzw erklärendes Gespräch könnte hier sicher viel helfen. Aber auf das Niveau will sich ja keiner vom Forst herablassen.


----------



## fliege1 (15. November 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Du gibst Statements ab, ohne die Positionen des Forstes zu kennen? Applaus. Für das zweite hätte ich dann gerne einen Beleg - soweit ich informiert bin, ist Biken auf allen festen Wegen legal.


, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. (Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG))


----------



## moerk (16. November 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Die Argumente das die Biker den Wald kaputtmachen kann ja keiner der klar denken kann ernst nehmen. Jeder der öfters im Wald ist weiss das jegliche wirtschafliche Art mehr Zerstörung mit sich bringt.



Ich glaube das Problem - aus Sicht des Forsts -  ist nicht, daß wir Biker den Wald direkt kaputtmachen (z.B. durch Fahrspuren), sondern indirekt, indem wir das Wild verscheuchen, wodurch wiederum das Wild-management aka Jagd erschwert wird, bzw. der Schaden den das Wild verursacht (z.B. Verbiss) zunimmt bzw. sich in andere Gebiete verlagert.

Aber ich denke du hast vollkommen Recht, dass Trailbauer und -nutzer sich solcher Problematiken z.T. gar nicht bewusst sind. Der Forst würde sich selbst einen Gefallen tun, wenn er versuchen würde Biker für die Problematik zu sensibilisieren anstatt sinnlose Sperrungen zu errichten.

Warum meldet sich der Forst oder Naturschutz hier eigentlich nie zu Wort? Mitlesen tun die doch bestimmt...Traut Euch doch mal


----------



## powderJO (16. November 2017)

fliege1 schrieb:


> , die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. (Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG))



?

Das belegt exakt das, was ich geschrieben habe: jeder offizielle Weg (denn das sind längst genehmigte Wege) ist legal von uns befahrbar. Denn Radfahren ist im Betretungsrecht ausdrücklich enthalten:



			
				HWaldG schrieb:
			
		

> Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist.




Super auch, dass die Flow-Trail-Erbauer um die bescheidene Qualität des Trails wissen. Und ja, es stimmt, dass da auch die Lage und Bodenbeschaffenheit mitverantwortlich sind. Nur: Das wusste man vorher. Und hat dennoch alles daran gesetzt, das Ding zu bauen.  Obwohl schon damals genügend gewarnt haben vor:

- davor, dass der Hang nicht optimal ist

- und vor allem auch davor, dass wir uns damit ein Ghetto schaffen, in das wir danach auch abgedrängt werden.

Beides hat sich bestätigt. Die Konsequenz? Man baut den zweiten Teil.


----------



## Rampe (16. November 2017)

Ich habe jedes Wochenende Spass im Taunus, auch auf dem Flowtrail, wenn er auch nicht mein Lieblingstrail ist.
Im Ghetto sind nur diejenigen die den Wald vor lauter Zäune nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## fastmike (16. November 2017)

@powderJO


----------



## uncle_ffm (16. November 2017)

Super auch, dass die Flow-Trail-Erbauer um die bescheidene Qualität des Trails wissen. Und ja, es stimmt, dass da auch die Lage und Bodenbeschaffenheit mitverantwortlich sind. Nur: Das wusste man vorher. Und hat dennoch alles daran gesetzt, das Ding zu bauen.  Obwohl schon damals genügend gewarnt haben vor:

- davor, dass der Hang nicht optimal ist

- und vor allem auch davor, dass wir uns damit ein Ghetto schaffen, in das wir danach auch abgedrängt werden.

Beides hat sich bestätigt. Die Konsequenz? Man baut den zweiten Teil.[/QUOTE]


Wenn du schon zitierst, dann bitte richtig. Es wurde doch (bereits mehrfach) geschrieben, dass der erste Teil ein Test war. Hierbei ging es auch darum zu beweisen, dass ein offizieller Trail vernünftig betrieben werden kann.

So lange immer wieder Gatter umgeworfen werden, desto mehr Einschränkungen werden folgen... Klar ist es nicht toll was zur Zeit abgeht, aber durch Ignoranz wird es bestimmt nicht besser.

Cheers


----------



## bonusheft (16. November 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> ?
> ...Das belegt exakt das, was ich geschrieben habe: jeder offizielle Weg (denn das sind längst genehmigte Wege) ist legal von uns befahrbar. Denn Radfahren ist im Betretungsrecht ausdrücklich enthalten...:
> .



Welche offiziellen Wege sind denn nun gesperrt? Urs hatte bereits mehrfach darum gebeten, solche Wege zu nennen. Bis jetzt ist nur der ehemalige Gelbe Balken bekannt. Um den ist es wirklich extrem schade, zumindest das verblockte Waldstück war halt schon sehr geil.

Wenn Trails gesperrt werden, die erst letztes Jahr oder vor ein paar Wochen enstanden sind, dann ist das ärgerlich. Aber wohl kaum dem Flowtrail anzulasten. Das ergibt sich alleine schon aus dem zeitlichen Zusammenhang.

Im Endeffekt sind diese Gatter eh sinnlos. Wer die Trails fahren will, der wird sie fahren. Und auch wenn an einem dieser "nicht offiziellen" Trails kein Gatter steht, darf er lt. Gesetz nicht befahren werden.


----------



## fliege1 (17. November 2017)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist nur der ehemalige Gelbe Balken bekannt.


Das ist auch mein Eindruck. 
Nur weil ein "Weg" in eine Opensourcekarte eingetragen wurde, macht diesen "Weg" nicht zum einem Weg nach Definition. Und das trifft bis auf den Gelben Balken Weg auf alle durch Gatter gesperrten Wege zu. Wenn ich mich in diesem Punkt irren sollte, bitte ich um Nachsicht, ich bin ein Zugezogener. Lasse mich aber gern eines bessern belehren mit Auszügen z.B. aus den Karten der entsprechenden offiziellen Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (17. November 2017)

Der Verweis auf  "es gibt ja nur den gelben Balken-Weg" ( Teilstück schwarzer Balken ist auch weg imho und zwei drei andere früher ganz offizielle Wege auch, wenn man die Berichte hier aus dem Forum zusammenfasst) nichts als ein durchsichtiges Ablenkungsmanöver. 

Es geht um die Zukunft und da muss man nun mal den Gesamtzusammenhang betrachten. Da gehört auch die massive Vergatterung illegaler, vorher aber geduldeter Trails dazu. 

Vor allem aber muss man die Äußerungen und Absichten des Forsts berücksichtigen. Zum Beispiel hier glasklar geäußert: 



>  In der Interpretation von naturfesten Wegen zeigt sich eine Diskrepanz auf zwischen HessenForst und den Mountainbikern. *Im Flyer "Mountainbiken im Wald" sowie auf der Webseite von HessenForst steht unter anderem, dass "Trampelpfade und markierte Fußwege für Radfahrer tabu sind".* Gemäß Waldgesetz sind aber die meisten dieser Wanderwege naturfest und offensichtlich vor Jahrzehnten mit Zustimmung der Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzer angelegt worden. *Hubertus Behler-Sander macht darauf aufmerksam, dass hier im Taunus seitens der Taunus Touristik und der Wandervereine vereinbart wurde, dass Mountainbiker die Wanderwege nicht nut- zen sollen.*



Wie der Forst das mehr und mehr in die Tat umsetzt kann man besichtigen. Was tut die DIMB? Sie macht nichts - sondern baut den zweiten Teil eines Trails, der ob seiner fehlenden Qualität nicht mal breite Zustimmung findet.


----------



## fliege1 (17. November 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Es geht um die Zukunft und da muss man nun mal den Gesamtzusammenhang betrachten. Da gehört auch die massive Vergatterung illegaler, vorher aber geduldeter Trails dazu.


Wie Du ja selbst schreibst ist die Mehrzahl der Trails illegal und Duldung ist keine Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers. Ich wohne seit 10 Jahren im Rhein-Main-Gebiet und schon vor 10 Jahren hat der Forst versucht die Trails zu schließen durch gefällte Bäume z.B. Also von Duldung der illegalen Trails zu sprechen halte ich für gewagt.


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (17. November 2017)

@powderJO : Welche Lösung hättest du denn konkret? Wie sollte deiner Meinung nach das Biken im Taunus geregelt sein?


----------



## wartool (17. November 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Der Verweis auf  "es gibt ja nur den gelben Balken-Weg" ( Teilstück schwarzer Balken ist auch weg imho und zwei drei andere früher ganz offizielle Wege auch, wenn man die Berichte hier aus dem Forum zusammenfasst) nichts als ein durchsichtiges Ablenkungsmanöver.
> 
> Es geht um die Zukunft und da muss man nun mal den Gesamtzusammenhang betrachten. Da gehört auch die massive Vergatterung illegaler, vorher aber geduldeter Trails dazu.
> 
> ...



Du merkst selbst, was für nen Käse du von dir gibst?
erzähl doch mal.. welche anderen Trails meinst du konkret.. FAKTEN!! nicht irgendwas nachplappern!
30 Meter schwarzer Balken und Teile des  gelben Balken.. check.. bin ich bei dir. Aber sonst?? Wo? Was?

Die von dir genannte "Duldung" ist grober Unfug.. die Trails wurden niemals geduldest.. es ging in den letzten Jahren (zu meinem Gefallen) einfach rasend schnell, wie neue Trails entstanden - dann wurde trotzdem schon länger mit "Zulegeaktionen" ragiert - Duldung?? Wo? FAKTEN!!

Ich bin kein übermäßiger DIMB Fan.. aber was erwartest du? Was sollen die tun? Zaubern? Tannenholzcrack an Waldbesitzer verteilen, damit die lockerer drauf sind und Trails "übersehen"?

Für uns als Nutzer bleiben nur 2 Wege.. entweder, die Zäune kratzen mich nicht, ich fahre trotzdem, - oder ich respektiere sie und bleibe auf den abgefuckten anderen Wegen. Zukunft hin, oder her - auch in Zukunft wird die Frequenz der neuen, weder geduldeten, noch genehmigten Trails nicht abnehmen.. glaub mir ;-)

Hör bitte auf immer wieder solche Posts zu verbrechen! - es gibt hier im Forum so viele Leute, die dann einfach nachplappern, ohne Ahnung zu haben, oder sich gar nicht oft im Wald rum treiben - Meinungsfreiheit hin, oder her.. die kannst du auch gut beim Rennradeln ausleben und musst MTBler nicht nerven finde ich.


----------



## uwe50 (18. November 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Vor allem aber muss man die Äußerungen und Absichten des Forsts berücksichtigen. Zum Beispiel hier glasklar geäußert:
> 
> _ In der Interpretation von naturfesten Wegen zeigt sich eine Diskrepanz auf zwischen HessenForst und den Mountainbikern. *Im Flyer "Mountainbiken im Wald" sowie auf der Webseite von HessenForst steht unter anderem, dass "Trampelpfade und markierte Fußwege für Radfahrer tabu sind".* Gemäß Waldgesetz sind aber die meisten dieser Wanderwege naturfest und offensichtlich vor Jahrzehnten mit Zustimmung der Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzer angelegt worden. *Hubertus Behler-Sander macht darauf aufmerksam, dass hier im Taunus seitens der Taunus Touristik und der Wandervereine vereinbart wurde, dass Mountainbiker die Wanderwege nicht nut- zen sollen.*_
> 
> Wie der Forst das mehr und mehr in die Tat umsetzt kann man besichtigen. Was tut die DIMB? Sie macht nichts - sondern baut den zweiten Teil eines Trails, der ob seiner fehlenden Qualität nicht mal breite Zustimmung f



@powderJO Da bist Du leider seit September nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. 

*Auszug aus der "Kurz und knapp"-Info der DIMB IG-Taunus vom September 2017 *
1.  Aktuelles
Die letzten Wochen haben wir seitens der DIMB IG-Taunus genutzt, um Gespräche mit unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen zu führen. Nachdem illegale Trails mit Gatter gesperrt wurden, ist es für alle Waldbesucher wichtig folgendes zu wissen: Es ist völlig legal, dass Mountainbiker - auch im Taunus - alle markierten "befestigten und naturfesten" Wanderwege und -Pfade benutzen dürfen. Dabei gilt natürlich das Gebot der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme, in erster Linie des Radfahrers gegenüber anderen Waldbenutzern. In der Beurteilung dafür gibt es eine Diskrepanz, die Mitte Oktober im Rahmen einer Vorstandssitzung vom Taunusclub geklärt werden soll.

*Auszug aus der "Kurz und knapp"- Info der DIMB IG-Taunus vom Oktober 2017 *
Aktuelles
Ansonsten hat meine Aussage in der letzten Info _"Nachdem illegale Trails mit Gattern gesperrt wurden, ist es für alle Waldbesucher wichtig, Folgendes zu wissen: Es ist völlig legal, dass Mountainbiker - auch im Taunus - alle markierten befestigten und naturfesten Wanderwege und -pfade benutzen dürfen." _zum Widerspruch bei der Oberen Forstbehörde geführt. Da hat die verantwortliche Person im §15 Abs. 3 aus dem Hessischen Waldgesetz aus "gefahrlosem Begegnungsverkehr" mal kurzerhand einen "gleichzeitig gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr" hineininterpretiert.  Exakt lautet der Text aber:

* Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang.*

Bei uns im Taunus kenne ich keine Stelle, an der ein Begegnungsverkehr nicht möglich wäre. Dazu mag es notwendig sein, als Radfahrer abzusteigen und sich auf die Seite zu bewegen, um dem anderen Waldbesucher Platz zu machen. Und bitte, beim Auffahren von hinten das Tempo immer herausnehmen. Zu grüßen, zu danken und einige Worte zu wechseln, bringt in der Regel Sympathiepunkte für alle. Zudem trägt es zur Entspannung bei, wenn wir das Befahren von Pfaden bei hoher Anzahl von Wanderern vermeiden.

Und hier nochmals extra eine Einladung @powderJO 
Aber so wie ich ihn wahrnehme, bleibt er lieber in der Anonymität des Schreibens statt die Gelegenheit wahrzunehmen, sich die Probleme im Wald aus der Sicht der Waldbesitzer anzuhören. 

*Einladung zum 3. MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus"*
Anhang anzeigen 662611

Wir wissen, dass nach dem Hessischen Waldgesetz §15 Absatz 3 das Radfahren im Wald gestattet ist auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen, die von *Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern* oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden …

Somit liegt es uns Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbikern nahe, uns mit den Personen zu unterhalten, die eine "Schlüsselstellung" für die Bewilligung von neuen Wegen einnehmen.

Christian Raupach, Geschäftsführer vom Hessischen Waldbesitzerverband, wird uns aufzeigen, wie das Miteinander im Wald in Zukunft besser gelingen kann. Grundlage dazu ist Verständnis für die gegenseitigen Anliegen. Dazu gibt es "Verhaltensregeln im Wald", die im Jahr 2013 von der DIMB und von 23 weiteren Verbänden in der "Vereinbarung Wald und Sport" unterzeichnet wurden. Im Diskussionsteil wird sich Christian Raupach auch Fragen stellen.

*Dienstag, 21. November 2017, 19:00 Uhr*
Restaurant _Zum Goldenen Löwen, _Alte Königsteiner Str. 1, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus)
Parkplätze befinden sich unter anderem gegenüber der Mühlwiese 12. Vom Bahnhof Kelkheim-Münster ist das Restaurant 270 Meter entfernt.

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie bei den ersten Infoabenden, meldet euch bitte (nur einmal) an: formlos an die [email protected] *oder* mittels verbindlicher *Zusage* zur Veranstaltung in Facebook .

Flyer zum Ausdrucken und Weitergeben

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2017)

Wäre gern dabei, schaffe ich zeitlich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (19. November 2017)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Auszug aus der "Kurz und knapp"-Info der DIMB IG-Taunus vom September 2017 *
> 1.  Aktuelles
> Die letzten Wochen haben wir seitens der DIMB IG-Taunus genutzt, um Gespräche mit unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen zu führen. Nachdem illegale Trails mit Gatter gesperrt wurden, ist es für alle Waldbesucher wichtig folgendes zu wissen: Es ist völlig legal, dass Mountainbiker - auch im Taunus - alle markierten "befestigten und naturfesten" Wanderwege und -Pfade benutzen dürfen. Dabei gilt natürlich das Gebot der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme, in erster Linie des Radfahrers gegenüber anderen Waldbenutzern. In der Beurteilung dafür gibt es eine Diskrepanz, die Mitte Oktober im Rahmen einer Vorstandssitzung vom Taunusclub geklärt werden soll.



Hallo Urs,

wir hatten uns im August am Batzenbaum ganz angeregt unterhalten. Ich bewunderte deine große Zuversicht, also habe ich versucht mit der dortigen Waldbesitzerin ins Gespräch zu kommen. Nach einigem Hin und Her wurde der Ton recht freundlich, in der Sache gab aber nur Beton zu erfahren. Die Waldbesitzerin geht davon aus das per MTB nur (LKW befahrbare) Waldwege befahren werden dürfen. Hinweise doch bitte mal in das Hess. Waldgesetz zu schauen und Ihre Akzeptanz auch auf naturfeste Pfade zu erweitern nahm Sie leider nicht an. Lockerungen von Ihren Vorgaben möchte Sie weder der DIMB oder einzelnen Radfahrern gewähren. 

Ich hoffe sehr das die Veranstaltung mit dem Geschäftsführer des hess. Waldbesitzerverbandes positiv verläuft und zum Erkenntnisgewinn der Waldbesitzer führt. Gerne werde ich entsprechende Meldungen an die Eigentümerin weiterleiten.

Gruß projekt


----------



## powderJO (19. November 2017)

uwe50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so wie ich ihn wahrnehme, bleibt er lieber in der Anonymität des Schreibens statt die Gelegenheit wahrzunehmen, sich die Probleme im Wald aus der Sicht der Waldbesitzer anzuhören.



*Soso, Anonymität.* *Du hast meine Telefonnummer, Du hast mit mir telefoniert* und ich hatte mich sogar bereit erklärt eine pro Bono-Kampagne zu entwicklen. 

Eine die hilft, mehr Verständnis für Biker zu schaffen. Und zwar bei Zielgruppen, die nicht eh schon auf unserer Seite stehen - denn wer liest denn Deine tollen "Kurz & Knapp-Infos denn außer ein paar DIMB-Mitgliedern? Wo findet man Eure Stellungnahmen in der FAZ, in der FNP, der Rundschau und den ganzen Taunus-Dorf-Blättern, in denen überall munter PR des Forstes verbreitet wird? 

Melden wolltest Du Dich mit einem Briefing im September. Jetzt ist welcher Monat genau?

*Man kann ja unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, geschenkt. Hier aber klare Lügen zu verbreiten um Kritiker auf die ganz linke Masche zu diskreditieren, passt exakt ins Bild, das (nicht nur) ich von Euch habe. *

*Soll ich ein paar PMs posten, damit jeder sieht, wie "anonym" ich für Dich bin?*


----------



## wartool (20. November 2017)

so.. meine Ignorelist hat einen Eintrag mehr..  statt endlich FAKTEN zu nennen lenkt der Vogel vom Thema ab und bindet sich erneut mit Urs an.


----------



## uwe50 (20. November 2017)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Und hier nochmals extra eine Einladung
> 
> @powderJO
> Aber so wie ich ihn wahrnehme, bleibt er lieber in der Anonymität des Schreibens statt die Gelegenheit wahrzunehmen, sich die Probleme im Wald aus der Sicht der Waldbesitzer anzuhören.



Sorry, ich habe als Reaktion dieser "Provokation" gehofft, dass Du im Forum kund tust "Klar bin ich dabei".

Ja, ich kennen Deinen Namen, Vornamen und Handy Nummer aufgrund einer PN. Meine Daten sind auch teilweise in Posts öffentlich. Ich werde gerne wieder auf Dich zukommen. Meine Prioritäten liegen momentan wo anders. 



powderJO schrieb:


> und ich hatte mich sogar bereit erklärt eine pro Bono-Kampagne zu entwicklen.


Unabhängig von einer DIMB IG-Taunus kannst Du für eine Verbesserung der MTB-Situation im Taunus jederzeit aktiv werden. Du weisst ja wie es geht, schreiben geht Dir flüssig von der Hand und ein Presseverteiler wird Dir auch vorliegen. 

Die DIMB ist ein bundesweiter Verein, die IG-Taunus ist eine lokale nicht rechtsfähige Interessengemeinschaft. Als DIMB IG-Taunus verstehen wir uns als "Vermittler und Dienstleister für die Mountainbiker".  

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## powderJO (20. November 2017)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe als Reaktion dieser "Provokation" gehofft, dass Du im Forum kund tust "Klar bin ich dabei".



Du verbreitest hier eine glasklare Lüge und willst es dann als "Provokation" verkaufen, um mich zu irgendetwas zu bewegen? Ist klar. Das funktioniert vielleicht bei DIMB-Jüngern wie Wartool, bei mir sicher nicht.


----------



## uwe50 (20. November 2017)




----------



## Sagi (20. November 2017)

Eure Scharmützel bringen hier keinen weiter und ermüden etwas ...

Es bräuchte hier mal Vorschläge, wie man dem Presse- und sonstigem Gebaren des Forstes etwas entgegensetzen kann



projekt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr das die Veranstaltung mit dem Geschäftsführer des hess. Waldbesitzerverbandes positiv verläuft und zum Erkenntnisgewinn der Waldbesitzer führt.


Die Ironie ist ja hier sehr versteckt

Ihr könnt ja versuchen, den Waldbesitzern den Geist des Bikens weiterzuvermitteln, aber das hieße Eulen nach Athen tragen, leider zeigt die Erfahrung, daß sich da nichts bewegt, es sei denn Ihr bietet was an (dazu dann auch Vorschläge bitte, Jammern hilft hier keinem)


----------



## McFlury (20. November 2017)

Hi @wartool, 

Auch wenn du deinen neuen Freund "Cholerik-PowerJO" ignorierst, freust du dich bestimmt von seinen lustige Äußerungen zu erfahren:



powderJO schrieb:


> Du verbreitest hier eine glasklare Lüge und willst es dann als "Provokation" verkaufen, um mich zu irgendetwas zu bewegen? Ist klar. Das funktioniert vielleicht bei DIMB-Jüngern wie Wartool, bei mir sicher nicht.


----------



## projekt (20. November 2017)

Sagi schrieb:


> Die Ironie ist ja hier sehr versteckt
> 
> Ihr könnt ja versuchen, den Waldbesitzern den Geist des Bikens weiterzuvermitteln, aber das hieße Eulen nach Athen tragen, leider zeigt die Erfahrung, daß sich da nichts bewegt, es sei denn Ihr bietet was an (dazu dann auch Vorschläge bitte, Jammern hilft hier keinem)



Du hast meinen ganzen post gelesen ? Es ging darum das alle Beteiligten der selben Meinung sind, was Radfahrer im Wald lt. hess. Waldgesetz befahren dürfen. Gerne hätte ich "meiner" Waldbesitzerin die Aussage des Geschäftsführers des hess. Waldbesitzerverbandes präsentiert, Sie meint ja alles außer LKW befahrbaren Wegen ist tabu.

"Geist des Bikens" und "Geist der Jagd" kann jede Intressengruppe gerne für sich behalten. Klar habe ich etwas angeboten, z.B. Rücksichtsname bei Aktionen der Waldbesitzerin. So ist Ende November eine Drückjagt geplant, Sie hat mir die Bereiche gezeigt wo die Drückjagt stattfinden wird - ich habe angeboten dort 2 Wochen vorher nicht zufahren, damit das Rotwild diesen Bereich nicht meidet. Einmal im Monat eine Plastiktüte in den Rucksack und Müll aufsammeln kann man anbieten ... es gibt vieles was dem Waldbesitzer einen gewissen benefit verschafft.

Solange sich die Radfahrer aber gegenseitig niedermachen ...

Gruß projekt


----------



## Paul_FfM (20. November 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Du verbreitest hier eine glasklare Lüge und willst es dann als "Provokation" verkaufen, um mich zu irgendetwas zu bewegen? Ist klar. Das funktioniert vielleicht bei DIMB-Jüngern wie Wartool, bei mir sicher nicht.



Lies den Beitrag von Urs nochmal genau. Ich habe den Text als Einladung zum DIMB Treffen morgen Abend gelesen, verbunden mit der Vermutung, dass Du dort nicht auftauchen würdest, sondern lieber hier _im Forum _schreibst, wo Dich keiner sieht und kennt. Dass Urs und Du keinen Kontakt hätten würde ich aus dem von Dir aufgegriffenen "anonym" nicht folgern wollen, Dein Vorwurf der Lüge oder eine "ganz linken Masche" scheint mir hier deutlich über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Im übrigen frage ich mich auch schon länger, was Deine Fundamentalopposition gegen die DIMB hier bringen soll. Einzelne Vorwürfe sind sicher berechtigt, aber richtig konstruktiv finde ich Deine Herangehensweise -zumindest hier- nicht. Schade.

P.S.


McFlury schrieb:


> Hi @wartool,
> 
> Auch wenn du deinen neuen Freund "Cholerik-PowerJO" ignorierst, freust du dich bestimmt von seinen lustige Äußerungen zu erfahren:



Solche Beiträge bringen die Diskussion natürlich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (20. November 2017)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> ...Solche Beiträge bringen die Diskussion natürlich auch nicht weiter.



Da hast du vollkommen recht. Das Vorrankomme wurde schon vor gut 10 Seite eingestellt. 
Aber was soll das denn auch. Das ist doch nur ein Hobby an dem man Spaß haben soll. Da kann man sich doch nicht so aufregen. Mal nicht alles, jeden und sich selber so erst nehmen, ne runde Radfahren gehen und die Welt bzw. der Wald sieht gar nicht soooo schlecht aus.


----------



## fastmike (20. November 2017)

...wenn ein Trail geschlossen wird,so entsteht irgendwo ein neuer! So war es schon immer im Taunus und so wird es auch immer bleiben!
Daran können die DIMB und die sogenannten "Waldeigentümer" auch nichts ändern.


----------



## uncle_ffm (20. November 2017)

fastmike schrieb:


> ...wenn ein Trail geschlossen wird,so entsteht irgendwo ein neuer! So war es schon immer im Taunus und so wird es auch immer bleiben!
> Daran können die DIMB und die sogenannten "Waldeigentümer" auch nichts ändern.



Ohne Worte...


----------



## powderJO (20. November 2017)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Lies den Beitrag von Urs nochmal genau. Ich habe den Text als Einladung zum DIMB Treffen morgen Abend gelesen, ....



Ich habe schon sehr genau gelesen - und auch sehr richtig verstanden. Einladungen spricht man meiner Meinung nach anders aus. Egal. 




			
				Paul_Ffm schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber richtig konstruktiv finde ich Deine Herangehensweise -zumindest hier- nicht. Schade.



Konstruktiv in Bezug auf was? In Bezug auf einen offiziellen Trailbau wirst Du von mir nichts hören, da ich keinen Handlungsbedarf sehe. Im Gegenteil, ich halte das wie begründet sogar für kontraproduktiv. 

Konstruktiv auf die Situation der Biker generell? Da habe ich  vor ein paar Wochen ausführlich geschildert, was ich tun würde - und Hilfe angeboten. Und glaub' mir, ich habe deutlich mehr Expertise im Entwicklen von Kampagnen und reichweitenstarken PR-Aktionen, als die Flowtrail-Jünger vom Trailbau. Nach langem Hin- und Her gab es dann sogar einen Kontakt zu Urs und der DIMB. Und soll ich Dir was sagen: auch in dem Gespräch hat er ausschließlich die Seite der Forstes und Waldbesitzer eingenommen. Oberste Maxime: Flowtrailausbau, koste es, was es wolle. Dennoch hatte ich angeboten, etwas zu entwickeln. Alleine – von Urs und der DIMB kam nichts. 

Fazit: 

Ich gehe biken und halte es da jetzt mit fastmike: Ich fahre überall da, wo es Spaß macht (also nicht auf dem angeblichen Flowtrail ) und scheisse auf die DIMB und den Forst. Die verfolgen gemeinsame Interessen, die längst nicht die der großen Mehrheit der Biker sind. Also muss die große Mehrheit der Biker beiden zeigen, dass die geplante Ghettoisierung nichts ändert. Jeder neue inoffizielle Trail ist daher ein guter.


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (21. November 2017)

Boah, was ein Gesülze von dem Typ...
Dann leg doch mal nen geilen Trail an du Honk! Hast wahrscheinlich noch nie ne Schaufel oder Säge in der Hand gehalten und sabbelst dir hier einen ab!


----------



## powderJO (21. November 2017)

Bezeichnend, dass einigen hier außer Beleidigungen nichts einfällt.


----------



## bonusheft (21. November 2017)

Deine Abneigung gegen die DIMB ist ja schon pathologisch. Und immer das letzte Wort haben müssen.


----------



## wartool (21. November 2017)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Deine Abneigung gegen die DIMB ist ja schon pathologisch. Und immer das letzte Wort haben müssen.


ich muss immer wieder daran denken..


----------



## DerandereJan (21. November 2017)

Das mit der Abneigung kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, meiner Erfahrung nach ist die DIMB auch eher ein Schrebergartenverein, aber das ist subjektiv. 
Wenn man mal einen Schritt zurück tritt und _objektiv_ betrachtet, hat sich die Situation am Feldberg in den letzten 8-10 Jahren eigentlich nur verschlechtert. Das Engagement der Trailbauer in allen Ehren, aber wenn man selbst zugeben muss, der Trail ist nicht wirklich gut, aber hauptsache nen Trail, dann ist das im Tauschhandel gegen die Ächtung auf den restlichen Trails ein schlechter Deal.
Wenn @powderJO das deutlich anspricht und gleichzeitig seine Erfahrung in der Kampagnengestaltung anbietet, ist es äußerst kurzsichtig auf ihn einzuschlagen und mit einem solchen Kindergarten zu belegen.
Es muss doch erlaubt sein zu hinterfragen, ob der bisher eingeschlagene Weg der richtige war. Meiner Meinung nach war er das nicht. Wenn dann immer mehr Leute gefrustet daher kommen und "einfach fahren gehen", kann ich das mehr als verstehen! Diese, bisher gezeigte, devote Grundhaltung "wir sind schuldig, wollen aber auch ein bisschen Wald", kann doch angesichts der riesen Anzahl an Bikern im Raum Ffm/Taunus nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Es muss wohl etwas mehr Nachdruck geübt werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (21. November 2017)




----------



## Sagi (21. November 2017)

Kann dem nur zustimmen, Beleidigungen braucht es hier nicht, faule Kompromisse mit sogenannten Amtsträgern führen meiner Meinung nach auch zu nichts


----------



## neikless (21. November 2017)

Trails im Taunus wurden schon immer gehatet verstehe da den Vorwurf nicht der flowtrail oder die DIMB wäre daran schuld, der Forst ist ohnehin absolut willkürlich und kaum noch ernst zu nehmen, aber Schuldzuweisungen bringen nicht genauso könnte man behaupten die beiden woffm strecken sind schuld an trailsperrungen. Jeder engagiert sich auf seine Weise (oder eben nicht) das kann eigentlich nicht schaden nur schade das man im Taunus noch immer auf zu viele unwillige trifft seitens des Forst usw

Schuld ist doch eigentlich das Verkehrsministerium, gäbe es keine Bahn und Straßen zum Taunus gäb keine Probleme


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (21. November 2017)

Bezeichnend, dass du die ehrenamtlich organisierten Biker, die sich auf Basis der aktuellen Gesetzeslage für die Erschaffung legaler Streckenangebote (egal ob es ein Flowtrail, Downhillstrecke oder MTB Wegenetz) einsetzen, für die Sperrung der illegalen Wege verantwortlich machst und nicht die Politiker, die (primär getrieben von Förstern und Jägern) dieses Gesetz verabschiedet haben.

Du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden, dass zwischen Holzwirtschaft und Jägerschaft seit Jahrhunderten eine Symbiose existiert und diese hier das Sagen haben. Das hessische Waldgesetz ist Hessenforst doch quasi auf den Leib geschneidert worden. Die Waldbesitzer (bei uns im Taunus primär Hessenforst als Verwalter sowie die Gemeinden, die Hessenforst wiederum beauftragen) sehen sich primär in der Aufgabe, wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten, damit keine roten Zahlen geschrieben werden. Das geht nur durch Anlegen breiter Forststraßen, wo so effizient wie möglich Holz aus dem Wald rausgeholt werden kann. Die Jäger zahlen ihre Pacht, bringt also auch Geld. Parallel knallen die das Wild ab, welches gerne für schlechte Holzernten verantwortlich gemacht werden. Hessenforst arbeitet tagsüber, Abends jagen die Jäger. Perfekte Symbiose also.

Was bringen im Gegenzug Geocacher, Wanderer, Biker, Reiter und sonstige Naherholungssuchende ? Nichts. Keinen Cent. Im Gegenteil, sie machen den Waldbesitzern und Jägern nur Arbeit. Also leitet man die am besten alle auf die Forstwege. Bei den Wanderern klappt das doch schon ganz super. Oder nenne mir doch mal einen Wanderweg, der in den letzten 20 Jahren neu entstanden ist (aber nicht auf einem Forstweg liegt!). 

Dir wäre wahrscheinlich eine kompromisslose Blockadepolitik seitens der Vereine mehr willkommen als die aktuelle auf Kompromisse getrimmte, richtig? Meinst du, damit hätte man die Trailsperrungen verhindert? Wohl kaum. Die organisierten Vereine - auch wenn sie bei der Streckenwahl immer Kompromisse eingehen mussten - haben eher dazu beigetragen, dass wir als Biker als gleichberechtigte Waldnutzer wahrgenommen werden, damit uns auch mehr Rechte langfristig eingeräumt werden können.

Wenn du einen Sündenbock suchst, streite dich bitte mit den Politikern, die außer den Waldbesitzern bzw. Hessenforst und der Jägerschaft keine andere Waldnutzer akzeptieren. Mache denen klar, warum wir als Biker jetzt mehr Rechte brauchen und die anderen nichts mehr zu sagen haben. Danke.


----------



## DerandereJan (21. November 2017)

Mit wem redest du..?


----------



## mw.dd (21. November 2017)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> Das hessische Waldgesetz ist Hessenforst doch quasi auf den Leib geschneidert worden.


Der ursprüngliche Entwurf schon; die Passage zum Befahren mit Fahrrädern im dann beschlossenen Waldgesetz ist von den Vertretern der DIMB so in den Entwurf eingebracht worden, wobei sicher nicht beabsichtigt war eine Zustimmung zum Sperren vorhandener Wege auszudrücken.


zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> streite dich bitte mit den Politikern, die außer den Waldbesitzern bzw. Hessenforst und der Jägerschaft keine andere Waldnutzer akzeptieren


Dafür ist eigentlich die DIMB da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jah0o (21. November 2017)

Hessenforst, DIMB oder Politiker? Alles quatsch- PUTIN war's!!!!!! 
Man kann sich auch zu tote diskutieren und am Ende gibt es immer Leute die es besser gemacht hätten oder zumindest wissen.

Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach- jeder entscheidet für sich persönlich wo er fährt.
Leute auf markierten Wanderwegen, DH1, DH2 und Flowtrail können sich als "save" bezeichnen.
Jemand der gesperrte Trails oder keine offizielle Wege fährt muss eben entweder paar Scheine einstecken haben oder sich sicher sein dass er schneller ist ;-) (noch haben wir ja keine Nummernschilder)
Es wird immer Leute geben denen es nicht passt, selbst wenn 10 offizielle Strecken auf dem Feldberg zur Verfügung stehen.

Hut ab vor der DIMB, WOFFM, Gravity Pilots etc. die Zeit und Kraft opfern das ganze auf offizielle Ebene zu organisieren und umzusetzen!
Die bisherigen Bilder des zweiten Flowtrail-Abschnitt sehen auf jeden fall schon mal vielversprechend aus.


----------



## sipaq (23. November 2017)

Der gute powderJO führt hier einen Privatkrieg gegen die DIMB jenseits aller Fakten. Das ist mittlerweile nur noch lustig, speziell die angesprochene "Duldung" vieler Trails.

Ich bin selber seit 2008 im Taunus unterwegs und habe nahezu vom ersten Tag an Wegsperrungsaktionen (Trails zulegen, Kontrollen, Schilder, etc.) mitbekommen. Wer mit Leuten spricht, die noch deutlich länger im Taunus unterwegs sind, der bekommt zu hören, dass die Nicht-Duldungs-Aktionen des Forsts schon in den 1990ern losgingen. Von Duldung kann also keine Rede sein.

Wer lange genug im Taunus, speziell rund um Altkönig und Feldberg unterwegs ist, hat auch mitbekommen, dass z.B. am Altkönigplateau jedes Jahr neue Trails entstanden sind. Durchaus auch zu meiner Freude, aber leider völlig illegal, speziell da oben im Naturschutzgebiet/Bodendenkmal.

An den Aktionen des Forsts ärgert mich persönlich das umlegen einiger Wanderwege um uns dann anschließend zu erklären, dass die ehemaligen Wanderwege jetzt keine Wege im Sinne des hessischen Waldgesetzes mehr sind (z.B. Teile des schwarzen Balkens auf dem Viktoriatrail). Das ist eine ganz miese Masche, gegen die wir uns energisch wehren müssen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (24. November 2017)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...
> 
> An den Aktionen des Forsts ärgert mich persönlich das umlegen einiger Wanderwege um uns dann anschließend zu erklären, dass die ehemaligen Wanderwege jetzt keine Wege im Sinne des hessischen Waldgesetzes mehr sind (z.B. Teile des schwarzen Balkens auf dem Viktoriatrail). Das ist eine ganz miese Masche, gegen die wir uns energisch wehren müssen.



Ja, das nervt mich auch schon länger. Nun hat man ärgerlicherweise keinen Anspruch auf den Erhalt/Bestand ausgewiesener Wege, die können jederzeit umgewidmet werden. Ich fürchte, dass das Interesse anderer Gruppen (wie z.B. der Wanderer) am Erhalt dieser Weg auch nicht so ausgeprägt ist als das man von dort Unterstützung erwarten könnte. Wird schwierig, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass man es nicht versuchen müsste.


----------



## CubeManiac (27. November 2017)

Habe die letzten Seiten hier aufmerksam mitgelesen.
Ich verstehe den Kleinkrieg hier nicht!
War letzten Dienstag in Kelkheim auf der Infoveranstaltung der DIMB und auch dort wurde als Fazit der Veranstaltung klar dass wir nur GEMEINSAM als Biker und ja, auch GEMEINSAM mit dem staatlichen Forstamt und den privaten Waldbesitzern zu Lösungen kommen, die uns ALLE weiterbringen und glücklich machen.
Hier gegen die DIMB und den Flowtrail zu wettern und selber keine Initiative, Engagement und konstruktive Ideen anzubringen, macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. November 2017)

+1!


----------



## powderJO (1. Dezember 2017)

CubeManiac schrieb:


> Hier gegen die DIMB und den Flowtrail zu wettern und selber keine Initiative, Engagement und konstruktive Ideen anzubringen, macht wenig Sinn.



Wie oft denn noch?

Aus meiner und der Sicht der übergroßen Mehrheit der Biker, braucht es eben keine "Flowtrails". Daher braucht es dafür auch keine Initiative, kein Engagement und auch keine konstruktive Ideen. Wohin das führt, sieht man ja an Flowtrail I: Der Wald wird zugebaut mit Zäunen, die an die Deutsch-Deutsche-Grenze erinnern und das Verhältnis zu Wanderern, Spaziergängern wird ebenfalls schlechter "warum fahrt ihr nicht da?".

Initiative und Engagement bräuchte es bei etwas ganz anderem: eine PR- und Imagekampagne, die so stark ist, dass sie in eine breite Öffentlichkeit wirkt und die dafür sorgt, dass Biken als Teil eines übergeordneten, gesellschaftlich relevanten Themas wahrgenommen wird: Wem gehört der Wald? Akzeptiert man die Verdrängung auf Forstwege? Darf der Wald nur entweder ein Industrie- oder ein Naturschutzgebiet sein? Wie wertvoll ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, aus dem Menschen mehr und mehr ausgesperrt werden?

Das ist ein Themenbereich, der breite Wirksamkeit erzielen kann. weil er eben nicht nur Biker betrifft. Sondern Wanderer, Eltern mit Kindern, Schulklassen. Stößt man dieses Thema an, wirbt man damit aber auch automatisch für das Biken an sich, schärft das Image und macht klar, dass das, was "wir" fordern auch im Interesse aller anderen ist, die an einem wirklich freien Betretungsrecht interessiert sind.

Flowtrails sind das Gegenteil. Nach Außen senden sie das eindeutige Signal, dass Biker nur und ausschließlich an sich selbst interessiert sind. Fatal für das Image des Bikens in allen anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen. Und damit auch für die weitere Entwicklung des Bikens an Sich.


Eine Entwicklung einer breit angelegten PR- und Imagekampagne mit Wirkung in die Gesellschaft und einer möglichen Streuung durch Medien wie FAZ und BILD wurde der DIMB pro Bono angeboten. Ein Angebot, das durch Nichtreagieren ausgeschlagen wurde.

Die DIMB sollte konsequenterweise das MB aus dem Namen streichen und durch "Wegelchen bauen" ersetzen - denn ums Mountainbiken an Sich geht es da längst nicht mehr.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Dezember 2017)

Wenn der letzte Satz nicht wäre, hättest Du von mir ein Gewinnersternchen bekommen. Ich kann Dir versichern, dass es innerhalb der DIMB (noch?) reichlich Leute gibt, denen es nicht um das "Wegelchen bauen" geht.


----------



## Sagi (5. Dezember 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Eine Entwicklung einer breit angelegten PR- und Imagekampagne mit Wirkung in die Gesellschaft und einer möglichen Streuung durch Medien wie FAZ und BILD wurde der DIMB pro Bono angeboten. Ein Angebot, das durch Nichtreagieren ausgeschlagen wurde.


Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spräche, eine Kampagne abseits der DIMB zu initiieren


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (5. Dezember 2017)

powderJO schrieb:


> Aus meiner und der Sicht der übergroßen Mehrheit der Biker, braucht es eben keine "Flowtrails". Daher braucht es dafür auch keine Initiative, kein Engagement und auch keine konstruktive Ideen. Wohin das führt, sieht man ja an Flowtrail I: Der Wald wird zugebaut mit Zäunen, die an die Deutsch-Deutsche-Grenze erinnern und das Verhältnis zu Wanderern, Spaziergängern wird ebenfalls schlechter "warum fahrt ihr nicht da?".



Falsch. Wie hier schon oft erwähnt, gab es die Trailsperrungen schon immer und nicht erst seit am Feldberg ein Flowtrail oder eine Downhillstrecke eingerichtet wurde.



powderJO schrieb:


> Initiative und Engagement bräuchte es bei etwas ganz anderem: eine PR- und Imagekampagne, die so stark ist, dass sie in eine breite Öffentlichkeit wirkt und die dafür sorgt, dass Biken als Teil eines übergeordneten, gesellschaftlich relevanten Themas wahrgenommen wird: Wem gehört der Wald? Akzeptiert man die Verdrängung auf Forstwege? Darf der Wald nur entweder ein Industrie- oder ein Naturschutzgebiet sein? Wie wertvoll ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, aus dem Menschen mehr und mehr ausgesperrt werden?



Das ist ein interessanter Ansatz. Man könnte aus dieser Aussage schlusszufolgern, dass die Politik dem Forst und Jägerschaft in der Waldnutzung eine Priorität eingeräumt hat und Biker systematisch ausgegrenzt werden? Dann sollte die Kampagne allerdings grundsätzlich gegen das derzeitige hessische Waldgesetz gehen. Das wird schwierig.



powderJO schrieb:


> Das ist ein Themenbereich, der breite Wirksamkeit erzielen kann. weil er eben nicht nur Biker betrifft. Sondern Wanderer, Eltern mit Kindern, Schulklassen. Stößt man dieses Thema an, wirbt man damit aber auch automatisch für das Biken an sich, schärft das Image und macht klar, dass das, was "wir" fordern auch im Interesse aller anderen ist, die an einem wirklich freien Betretungsrecht interessiert sind.



Falsch. Gem. HWaldG gibt es ja kein Betretungsverbot für die o.g. Zielgruppen, also ist die Werbewirksamkeit = 0. Es sei denn ich habe das Gesetz falsch interpretiert. Du kannst ja gerne Passagen posten, die deine Aussage bestätigen.



powderJO schrieb:


> Flowtrails sind das Gegenteil. Nach Außen senden sie das eindeutige Signal, dass Biker nur und ausschließlich an sich selbst interessiert sind. Fatal für das Image des Bikens in allen anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen. Und damit auch für die weitere Entwicklung des Bikens an Sich.



Der Flowtrail ist für jeden frei zugänglich, jeder Biker darf ihn nutzen. Das jetzt die Wanderer auf nem Table kein Picknick machen sollen, erklärt sich aus Nutzungsgründen wohl von selbst. Vergleich Funpark in den Alpen, wo sich Snowboarder und Freeskier treffen - da gibt es auch keinen Krieg mehr. Wenn zukünftig Freerunner den Flowtrail runterrennen - geschenkt.

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, deine Ängste sind wie die eines Tourenskifahrers, der in Funparks eine Bedrohung seiner Freiheit sieht. Leben und leben lassen sollte dein Credo sein.


----------



## robbi_n (6. Dezember 2017)

Nunja, es ist aber definitiv so das es in den Augen der breiten Mehrheit der Wanderer ( sagen wir Spaziergänger ) jetzt erst recht zur Grundlage genommen wird auf den Flowtrail hinzuweisen um Radler auszugrenzen. Ganz zu schweigen von den Herren beim Forst ( wo ja teilweise auch wirklich vernünftige Leute dabei sind )

Es gibt ja nicht nur Endurofahrer, es gibt ja auch genügend CCler oder selbst gegen radfahrende Familien habe ich schon Sprüche gehört das diese doch den Flowtrail nutzen sollen, dafür wäre er ja da. 

Klar gab es früher auch Sperrungen, aber so wie jetzt war es nie, und ich persönlich sehe da den Flowtrail nicht unbedungt als das Allheilmittel. 

So toll wie er angepriesen wird ist dessen Anwesenheit nämlich tatsächlich nicht, dessen sollten die Erbauer sich bewusst werden. 

Ich möchte nichts gegen das Engagement sagen, das finde ich gut, jedoch sollten evtl mal die beteiligten in sich gehen, nur weil jedr meint er hätte Recht ist das ja noch lange nicht so.

Und da ist die Argumentation von Jo nicht so weit hergeholt, ja sogar sehr schlüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitfuerplanb (6. Dezember 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Nunja, es ist aber definitiv so das es in den Augen der breiten Mehrheit der Wanderer ( sagen wir Spaziergänger ) jetzt erst recht zur Grundlage genommen wird auf den Flowtrail hinzuweisen um Radler auszugrenzen. Ganz zu schweigen von den Herren beim Forst ( wo ja teilweise auch wirklich vernünftige Leute dabei sind ). Es gibt ja nicht nur Endurofahrer, es gibt ja auch genügend CCler oder selbst gegen radfahrende Familien habe ich schon Sprüche gehört das diese doch den Flowtrail nutzen sollen, dafür wäre er ja da



Deine subjetktive Meinung. Ich bin komischerweise jeden Samstag oder Sonntag rund um den Feldberg unterwegs. Mir hat bisher noch kein Wanderer mitgeteilt, ich solle nur auf dem Flowtrail oder DH Strecke fahren. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich war letzten Samstag wieder in der Nähe vom Sandplacken und uns kam eine Wandergruppe entgegen. Wir haben freundlich gegrüßt, die Wanderer haben zurückgegrüßt, ein Opa mit Fellmütze war dabei, hat die Hand zum Gruße gehoben (nein - war kein Nazi), ich hatte meine Hand beim Vorbeifahren ausgestreckt und er gab mir einen richtigen Clap. Cooler gehts doch nicht. Klar hatte ich auch mal "Wandernazis" auf dem X-Trail oder Viktoria-Trail - das ist aber lange her. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass es schlimmer geworden ist.

Das gleiche gilt für den Forst. Ich kenne bisher keine offizielle Aussage dieser Behörde, die die Radfahrer auf Flowtrail oder DH Strecke verbannt. Das wäre auch eine Steilvorlage für die Presse und die MTB-Lobby. Du kannst aber gerne Passagen hier posten, die gegenteiliges beweisen.



robbi_n schrieb:


> Klar gab es früher auch Sperrungen, aber so wie jetzt war es nie, und ich persönlich sehe da den Flowtrail nicht unbedungt als das Allheilmittel.



Natürlich gab es früher nicht so viele, weil es damals auch nicht so viele illegale Strecken gab. Ich glaube, keiner von den GP's, WOFFM oder DIMB sieht den Flowtrail als Allheilmittel - ich auch nicht. Wir sehen es lediglich als "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel" - kann ja jeder frei entscheiden, ob er es nutzt oder nicht. Angenommen, die Behörden würden alle Biker nur noch auf diese Strecken reduzieren, dann wäre kein Verein bereit, diese Strecken weiter zu betreiben oder neue zu errichten. 



robbi_n schrieb:


> So toll wie er angepriesen wird ist dessen Anwesenheit nämlich tatsächlich nicht, dessen sollten die Erbauer sich bewusst werden.



Anwesenheit? Wie meinst du das? Im Sinne von existenz? Du findest es also doof, dass es einen Flowtrail gibt? Warum? Nur weil ein paar Affen dir sagen, du sollst doch den jetzt nutzen? Ich war neulich im Oberurseler Wald unterwegs und eine Hundebesitzerin fand es auch nicht toll, dass wir den Werkgraben-Trail genutzt haben. Sie sagte "ist ja ganz tolles Wetter zum Fahrradfahren". Geschenkt. Du wirst es niemals allen rechtmachen können.



robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich möchte nichts gegen das Engagement sagen, das finde ich gut, jedoch sollten evtl mal die beteiligten in sich gehen, nur weil jedr meint er hätte Recht ist das ja noch lange nicht so.



Wie meinst du das? Weswegen sollten die GP's oder WOFFM in sich gehen?



robbi_n schrieb:


> Und da ist die Argumentation von Jo nicht so weit hergeholt, ja sogar sehr schlüssig.



Naja, den Post von Jo habe ich ja oben kommentiert. Am Stück liest er sich ja auch schlüssig, wenn man die Aussagen aber im Detail auseinandernimmt, wirst du sehen, dass er alles andere ist als schlüssig.

Vielleicht sollte man aber einen gemeinsamen Konsens finden - Nämlich dass die Biker in ihrer bisherigen Freiheit reguliert und jetzt kontrolliert werden. Das stinkt allen. Der Idealzustand wäre, dass wir fahren dürfen wo wir wollen und uns bauen dürfen was wir wollen. Da stellt sich doch die hypothetische Frage: wie erreichen wir man diesen Zustand?


----------



## Bejak (7. Dezember 2017)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> wie erreichen wir man diesen Zustand?


Da müsst ihr den Wald kaufen!


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (7. Dezember 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Da müsst ihr den Wald kaufen!



Na dann mal los, schnell ein Crowdfunding-Projekt auf Kickstarter machen


----------



## robbi_n (7. Dezember 2017)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> Deine subjetktive Meinung. Ich bin komischerweise jeden Samstag oder Sonntag rund um den Feldberg unterwegs. Mir hat bisher noch kein Wanderer mitgeteilt, ich solle nur auf dem Flowtrail oder DH Strecke fahren. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich war letzten Samstag wieder in der Nähe vom Sandplacken und uns kam eine Wandergruppe entgegen. Wir haben freundlich gegrüßt, die Wanderer haben zurückgegrüßt, ein Opa mit Fellmütze war dabei, hat die Hand zum Gruße gehoben (nein - war kein Nazi), ich hatte meine Hand beim Vorbeifahren ausgestreckt und er gab mir einen richtigen Clap. Cooler gehts doch nicht. Klar hatte ich auch mal "Wandernazis" auf dem X-Trail oder Viktoria-Trail - das ist aber lange her. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass es schlimmer geworden ist.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt für den Forst. Ich kenne bisher keine offizielle Aussage dieser Behörde, die die Radfahrer auf Flowtrail oder DH Strecke verbannt. Das wäre auch eine Steilvorlage für die Presse und die MTB-Lobby. Du kannst aber gerne Passagen hier posten, die gegenteiliges beweisen.
> 
> ...





Also ich habe sehr sehr viel Freunde und Bekannte im Taunus, und ebenso sehr sehr viel Kundschaft. Und da komme ich viel rum und da höre ich auch viel. Mag meine subjektive Meinung sein aber so ist das eben, und die kommt halt nicht nur aus dem Wald sondern aus vielen privaten Umfeldern der Gegend da oben.

Ebenso betreuen wir den Hessenforst , und da hat man auch das ein oder andere Gespräch in mehr oder weniger neutraler Position, und auch da bekommt man halt viel mit. Und das ist nicht nur im Taunus so sondern auch in einigen anderen Gegenden wo man Flowtrails genehmigte.

Und wie ich ja schrieb finde ich das Engagement gut, aber es liest sich von der DIMB ( oder einigen Vertretern hier ) immer so, und so wird es von vielen hier auch dargestellt, als wäre der Flowtrail die einzige vernünftige Grundlage um im Taunus etwas zu ändern, und das sehe ich eben anders. Das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich mir von irgendwem etwas sagen lasse, aus dem Alter bin ich sicher raus.

Ich kenne weder den ein noch den anderen persönlich, daher kann ich nur vom geschriebenen Urteilen, und da ist meine persönliche Meinung eben das die Aussagen von Jo sehr schlüssig sind, auch wenn ich es einzeln und noch genauer lese.

Ich lese nur immer wieder das der Flowtrail wichtig ist und sein musste um etwas zu ändern, und diese Meinung wird stockesteif vertreten. Und genau das sehe ich eben nicht so. Das ist meine Kritik und auch die verschiedener anderer, aber das wird vehement bestritten.

Jeder darf seine Meinung haben, ich vertrete jedoch diese.

Zu Anfang dachte ich es wäre eine coole Idee mit dem Flowtrail, aber meine persönlichen Erfahrungen haben eben gezeigt das es sich eher negativ ausgewirkt hat. Wie man da etwas gegen unternehmen kann ? Tja ich weiss es auch nicht genau, aber sicher nicht so wie auf den letzten paar Seiten hier.


----------



## Rampe (7. Dezember 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Und wie ich ja schrieb finde ich das Engagement gut, aber es liest sich von der DIMB ( oder einigen Vertretern hier ) immer so, und so wird es von vielen hier auch dargestellt, als wäre der Flowtrail die einzige vernünftige Grundlage um im Taunus etwas zu ändern, und das sehe ich eben anders. Das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich mir von irgendwem etwas sagen lasse, aus dem Alter bin ich sicher raus.
> 
> Ich kenne weder den ein noch den anderen persönlich, daher kann ich nur vom geschriebenen Urteilen, und da ist meine persönliche Meinung eben das die Aussagen von Jo sehr schlüssig sind, auch wenn ich es einzeln und noch genauer lese.
> 
> ...




Wie Zeitfürplanb schon geschrieben hat hält keiner den Flowtrail für ein Allheilmittel und ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern das irgendjemand von der DIMB das so dargestellt hat, es ist lediglich ein Trail mehr und der mögliche Türöffner für die Legalisierung weiterer Trails. Man kann ihn fahren oder es bleiben lassen, warum manche ernsthaft glauben der Forst würde eine andere Politik betreiben wenn wir das Angebot zum Bau ausgeschlagen hätten wird mir auf ewig schleierhaft bleiben.
Mosernde Wanderer hat es schon immer gegeben, mein Eindruck aber ist das sich die Situation eher entspannt hat. Wenn es mir als Vielfahrer mal passieren sollte das mich ein Wanderer auf den Flowtrail verweisen will, könnte ich ihm entspannt die Rechtslage erläutern. Wenn er das nicht verstehen will versaut mir das auch nicht dir Tour, die Musik spielt eh woanders.
Meine Erfahrung ist das viel davon abhängt wie man auf die Leute zugeht bzw zufährt, leider muss ich immer wieder beobachten das Radler auf dem Forstweg parallel zum Flowtrail ungebremst an Wanderer vorbeirasen, kein Wunder das der eine oder andere sich diese Knalltüten sonstwohin wünscht.
robbi n: Danke das du wenigstens unser Engagement zu würdigen weisst, ich habe nichts gegen konstruktive Kritik aber immer nur meckern ohne dem geringsten Respekt vor dem Einsatz der Vertreter von DIMB und dem Flowtrail bzw DH Bauteams nervt gewaltig.

Übrigens wird am Sonntag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt weitergebaut Helfer sind jederzeit willkommen, bei den ersten Probefahrten hatte wir schon richtig Spass!

https://www.facebook.com/Flowtrail-Feldberg-147716065406695/


----------



## robbi_n (8. Dezember 2017)

Rampe schrieb:


> Wie Zeitfürplanb schon geschrieben hat hält keiner den Flowtrail für ein Allheilmittel und ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern das irgendjemand von der DIMB das so dargestellt hat, es ist lediglich ein Trail mehr und der mögliche Türöffner für die Legalisierung weiterer Trails. Man kann ihn fahren oder es bleiben lassen, warum manche ernsthaft glauben der Forst würde eine andere Politik betreiben wenn wir das Angebot zum Bau ausgeschlagen hätten wird mir auf ewig schleierhaft bleiben.
> Mosernde Wanderer hat es schon immer gegeben, mein Eindruck aber ist das sich die Situation eher entspannt hat. Wenn es mir als Vielfahrer mal passieren sollte das mich ein Wanderer auf den Flowtrail verweisen will, könnte ich ihm entspannt die Rechtslage erläutern. Wenn er das nicht verstehen will versaut mir das auch nicht dir Tour, die Musik spielt eh woanders.
> Meine Erfahrung ist das viel davon abhängt wie man auf die Leute zugeht bzw zufährt, leider muss ich immer wieder beobachten das Radler auf dem Forstweg parallel zum Flowtrail ungebremst an Wanderer vorbeirasen, kein Wunder das der eine oder andere sich diese Knalltüten sonstwohin wünscht.
> robbi n: Danke das du wenigstens unser Engagement zu würdigen weisst, ich habe nichts gegen konstruktive Kritik aber immer nur meckern ohne dem geringsten Respekt vor dem Einsatz der Vertreter von DIMB und dem Flowtrail bzw DH Bauteams nervt gewaltig.
> ...





Ja klar ist das echt gut das es n Haufen Leute hier gibt die sich wirklich einsetzen. Allerdings liest sich das mit dem Flowtrail auf den letzten Seiten doch etwas anders. Denn Jo ist ja auch bereit gewesen sich einzusetzen, jedoch ist wohl nicht jede Hilfe gut genug. Nicht falsch verstehen, aber so liest sich das eben. 

Um dir das mal als Beispiel zu erläutern weil hier immer die Begegnungen im Wald benannt werden.

Ich komme nach Kronberg zu einem mir fremden Menschen in dessen Privathaus, Beim Hausdurchlauf entdeckt man MTBs, Man kommt ins Gespräch und ruckzuck ist man beim Thema Radler im Wald. Und da wird eben doch ganz oft so argumentiert das es ja ein Unding ist das die Radfahrer als noch mehr Trails bauen und zu allem Überfluss auch noch Forstwege befahren, jetzt wo die doch eigene Strecken haben ( und das von jemanden der auch Rad fährt ) . Da ist mittlerweile eine Meinung entstanden die einfach nicht gut ist. Und das höre ich zuhauf.

Klar wurde früher auch gebaut, aber da war es halt so und wurde mehr oder weniger hingenommen, zumindest vom privaten Umfeld mangels Alternative. Die gibts jetzt ja und so erlebe ich deutlich mehr Unverständnis.

Robbi


----------



## powderJO (22. Dezember 2017)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> Naja, den Post von Jo habe ich ja oben kommentiert. Am Stück liest er sich ja auch schlüssig, wenn man die Aussagen aber im Detail auseinandernimmt, wirst du sehen, dass er alles andere ist als schlüssig.



Ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts mehr schreiben - aber Deine "Analyse" zeigt nur eins: Das Du 0 Ahnung / Erfahrung im Campaigning hast und darüber hinaus nur aus der engen Perspektive eines Bikers denkst.

Oder erklär doch mal kurz, welche Expertise Du in strategischer Kampagnenplanung, Zielgruppen- und Relevanzanalyse hast. Danke.


----------



## jofland (21. Januar 2018)

Zensur aller Beiträge des Januar 2018?


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Januar 2018)

Wieso das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (22. Januar 2018)

Sind wieder heftige Sturmschäden entstanden im Wald. Der ein oder andere Baum liegt quer...


----------



## maxito (22. Januar 2018)

gestern war fantastischer Schnee, der Sturm hat die Gatter hinweggefegt und der Schnee sie begraben.

Hoffentlich kommen mit den ersten Blüten nicht wieder die Anti-Mountainbike Initiativen des Forsts. Auf dem Altkönig wurde ich von einem sehr freundlichen Wanderer gefragt, ob ich auf schweren Trails nicht einen Fullface Helm tragen müsse. Er sagte, er habe die Flowtrail Beschreibung gelesen, dort wurde die Helmpflicht erwähnt. Was steht denn eigentlich auf dieser Flowtrail Tafel? Könnte man es so formulieren, dass man nicht Flow-Trail fahrende Biker auch berücksichtigt? Also beispielsweise "Auf dem Flowtrail besteht Helmpflicht *auf allen anderen Wegen im Taunus* besteht keine Helmpflicht."
Schön, dass sich freundliche Wanderer auf der Flowtrail Tafel über Radfahrer informieren, noch schöner wäre es, wenn dann kein falscher Eindruck von Mountainbiken im Taunus entsteht. Der Mann dachte auch ich müsse auch im Strassenverkehr einen Helm tragen, allein schon aus versicherungsrechtlichen Gründen.


----------



## HelmutK (22. Januar 2018)

In den Musternutzungsbedingungen der DIMB (https://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Nutzungsbestimmungen_Flowtrails_Muster_2013_.pdf), die so auch für den Flowtrail Feldberg übernommen worden sein sollten, steht zum Thema Ausrüstung u. a.:

_Ein Befahren der Strecke ist nur mit Sicherheitshelm gestattet __(_*Anm*: bei einem Flowtrail würde Strecke durch Flowtrail ersetzt_). __Das Befahren der schwarz markierten Abschnitte__ ist zudem nur mit Protektorenausstattung zulässig. __Für die rot markierte Streckenführung__ wird das Tragen von Protektoren empfohlen. 
_
Die Formulierung ist m. E. klar, zumindest wenn man sie sorgfältig liest. Hinweise und/oder Belehrungen für Leute, die nicht sorgfältig lesen oder nur das lesen, was ihnen gerade in den Kram passt, bringen da recht wenig und rauben wertvollen Platz auf den Infotafeln.


----------



## maxito (22. Januar 2018)

Danke, genau mit der Passage kam der Wanderer zu mir. Würde man in der nächsten Edition noch den Satz anhängen: "Auf allen anderen Wegen im Taunus besteht keine Helmpflicht." oder in anderer Weise deutlich machen, dass MTBes auch außerhalb des Flowtrails fahren dürfen.
Ich möchte hier nicht die Regelungen zum Flowtrail kritisieren, das klingt alles den Flowtrail betreffend sehr vernünftig und rechtlich richtig, es geht mir nur darum, dass Wanderer / Spaziergänger daraus nicht allgemeine Regeln für das Fahrradfahren im Taunus ableiten.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (22. Januar 2018)

Hallo Maxito, du schreibst:"
_gestern war fantastischer Schnee, der Sturm hat die Gatter hinweggefegt und der Schnee sie begraben_."

fährst du da wirklich bei diesem Wetterbedingungen auf den Trails, die durch Gatter gesperrt sind? Findest Du, dass man Sie gefahrenlos ohne Helm, insbesondere an solchen Tagen mit von Dir beschriebenen Wetterverhältnissen überhaupt fahren sollte? Dann vor allem ohne Helm? Findest Du, dass Dich die Betreiber des Flowtrails, v.a. bei Deinem Beispiel bleibend, darüber informieren müssen, dass Du ringsherum ohne Helm fahren darfst? 

Desweiteren, .... 
*Probleme mit der Versicherung bei Verzicht auf einen Fahrradhelm*
Wer sich gegen einen Helm entscheidet und in einen *Unfall* verwickelt ist, der könnte Probleme mit der Versicherung bekommen. Diese könnte die Schadensersatzleistungen drosseln und das mit der Tatsache begründen, dass der Radfahrer sich nicht mit einem* Helm vor Verletzungen* geschützt hat. Doch eine aktuelle Entscheidung des *Oberlandesgerichts Celle* stellt klar: Nur wenn ein Radfahrer eine *besonders risikobehaftete Fahrweise *aufweise, dürfe die Versicherung dem Radfahrer ein Mitverschulden an seinen Verletzungen anrechnen. (https://www.bussgeld-info.de/bussgeldkatalog-fahrrad-helmpflicht/)

Wie siehst Du das unter dem Aspekt, auf den abgesperrten Trails, bei den beschriebenen Wetterbedingungen?
P.S. Ich hoffe Du hattest dann später auf den Trails, spästens bei der Abfahrt einen Helm auf. Ich denke, es kann keine Informationspflicht dahingehend geben, dass es allgemein keinen Helm braucht zum Fahrradfahren.
Insbesondere sind dort auch viele Jugendliche und Kinder am Biken, die braucht es nicht zu bemutigen keinen Helm zu tragen, oder?
Und wie hier oben hingewiesen wird, bei erhöhter Gefahrensituation, kann eine Versicherung Ihre Leistungen drosseln, wenn kein Helm getragen wird.


----------



## maxito (22. Januar 2018)

Hallo Marc, es geht nicht um mich, es geht mir nicht darum ob ich selbst einen Helm tragen muss. Es geht darum, dass hier ein Wanderer denkt die Nutzungsordnung des Flowtrails gilt für alle MTB Fahrer im Taunus. Einige Seiten zuvor gab es die Diskussion, in der einige, mich eingeschlossen einen Zusammenhang zwischen den Bike-Sperrungen und dem Flowtrail, als Bike-Ghetto sehen. Damit so ein Mißverständnis auf allen Seiten nicht auftaucht, wäre es schön, wenn auch auf das allgemeine Fahren im Taunus verwiesen wird, bei dem die Nutzungsbedingungen des Flowtrails nicht gelten.
Ich würde gerne weiterhin selber entscheiden können, bei welchen Witterungsbedingungen in welchem Outfit ich welche Wege fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (23. Januar 2018)

Ich denke was HelmutK und Marc Dir vermitteln wollen ist dass Du gerne auch bei -20°C nackig fahren darfst und natürlich auch wo Du möchtest aber setzt doch bitte einen Helm auf Deine Rübe. Schon alleine aus Verantwortung für Familie und Angehörige, Vorbildfunktion für andere oder was auch immer... Aber klar, es ist am Ende Dir überlassen.


----------



## maxito (23. Januar 2018)

Hey, es geht mir um den Flowtrail. Wo ihr rauslest wo ich gefahren bin und was ich dabei anhatte ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## robbi_n (23. Januar 2018)

Schon alleine auf die Idee zu kommen ohne Helm Radfahren zu wollen , egal wo und welches Rad, finde ich suspekt.

Das macht ja mein 4jähriger besser

Flowtrail hin oder her


----------



## mw.dd (23. Januar 2018)

Auf keinem Weg besteht eine Helmpflicht, auch dann nicht, wenn ihn eine "Infotafel" als "Flowtrail" ausweist.
Das es trotzdem vernünftig ist, beim Mountainbiken einen solchen zu tragen steht außer Frage.
Die Nutzungsbedingungen würde ich eher als Hinweise betrachten.


----------



## uwe50 (23. Januar 2018)

... und weiter gehts 

*2018/01.23 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus

Bisherige Veröffentlichungen
2017/11 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus
2017/10 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus
2017/09 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus
2017/08 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus


Mithilfe, Beiträge, Hinweis, Vorschläge, Rückfragen
[email protected]
0151 182 483 80
*



maxito schrieb:


> Danke, genau mit der Passage kam der Wanderer zu mir. Würde man in der nächsten Edition noch den Satz anhängen: "Auf allen anderen Wegen im Taunus besteht keine Helmpflicht." oder in anderer Weise deutlich machen, dass MTBes auch außerhalb des Flowtrails fahren dürfen.
> Ich möchte hier nicht die Regelungen zum Flowtrail kritisieren, das klingt alles den Flowtrail betreffend sehr vernünftig und rechtlich richtig, es geht mir nur darum, dass Wanderer / Spaziergänger daraus nicht allgemeine Regeln für das Fahrradfahren im Taunus ableiten.



@maxito 
Wie würdest Du das konkret für einen Flyer ausformulieren? Wir machen uns schon länger Gedanken darüber, wie wir uns Mountainbiker den anderen Waldbesuchern vorstellen können. Danke für deinen Input in Form eines kurzen und allgemein verständlichen Text Entwurfes.


----------



## Bejak (23. Januar 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Schon alleine auf die Idee zu kommen ohne Helm Radfahren zu wollen , egal wo und welches Rad, finde ich suspekt.
> 
> Das macht ja mein 4jähriger besser
> 
> Flowtrail hin oder her



Ich habe das so verstanden, dass er einen normalen Helm aufgesetzt hatte (also so eine durchlöcherte Kokosnussschale, wie sie dein Vierjähhriger auch trägt), und keinen Fullface-Helm. Erstunlich finde ich übrigens, dass der Wanderer sich so gut auskannte und die verschiedenen Helm-Arten unterscheiden konnte und auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Trails einordnen konnte!


----------



## robbi_n (23. Januar 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden, dass er einen normalen Helm aufgesetzt hatte (also so eine durchlöcherte Kokosnussschale, wie sie dein Vierjähhriger auch trägt), und keinen Fullface-Helm. Erstunlich finde ich übrigens, dass der Wanderer sich so gut auskannte und die verschiedenen Helm-Arten unterscheiden konnte und auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Trails einordnen konnte!




Nun ja, für mich liest sich das schon so das sich manch einer das generelle tragen eines Helmes nicht vorschreiben lassen will.  Und da gibt es für mich eben null Diskussionsgrundlage. Sinn und Unsinn eines Fullface ist ja wieder was anderes und das kann jeder selber entscheiden.

Unabhängig davon ob mein Sohn eine in deinen Augen Kokosnuss auf dem Kopf hat oder eben einen vernünftigen Helm, er fährt von sich aus nicht ohne.


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2018)

Ernsthaft jetzt, Diskussion über Helm ja oder nein ? Ich schau hier besser mal wieder paar Monate nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2018)

neikless schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt, Diskussion über Helm ja oder nein ? Ich schau hier besser mal wieder paar Monate nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2018)

Wie hier ist jetzt Ruhe? Das kann doch nicht sein.

Da muss ich doch nahezu gleich mal wieder versuchen, die Diskussion mit einem Selbstzitat erneut anzufachen.



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht auf irgendwelchen vorgefertigten Trails fahren müssen. Ich will weiterhin auf meinen Lieblings-Trails fahren können.
> 
> Mit dem ganzen Gehuddel um Flow-Trail und Bike-Park quasi am eigenen Ghetto mitgewerkelt und den Gegnern die Argumente an die Hand geliefert zu sagen: "Jetzt habt Ihr Eure legalen Strecken, also fahrt auch nur noch da!".
> 
> ...



2 1/2 Jahre ist mein Post alt. Ich glaube ich sattele um auf Hellseher.

Bin mal kurz zur mit dem Fahrrad zur Tanke, Chips und Cola holen...

... natürlich ohne Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (23. Januar 2018)

ja was hier los,mein Popcorn wird kalt!!!


----------



## powderJO (25. Januar 2018)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *2018/01.23 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus*



Passt zu dem, was ich vorher gebetsmühlenartig beschrieben habe:



			
				DIMB schrieb:
			
		

> Die Biker appellieren an die Waldbesitzenden Kommunen im Taunus, *mehr Flowtrails parallel zu bestehenden Forstwegen*, wie am Fuchstanz, zuzulassen.



Bestehende Trails vulgo Wanderwege sind damit damit jetzt auf ganz offiziell kein Thema mehr?

Aber immerhin habt ihr die Waldbesitzerlobby "verstanden".



			
				DIMB schrieb:
			
		

> Biker haben verstanden, dass Wald auch Eigentümer hat, die viel Verantwortung tragen und Geld in den Wald investieren, um ihn zu erhalten. Ein Forstbetrieb hat das ganze Jahr zu tun und muss wirtschaften, Holz ernten, Forstkulturen anlegen, junge Wälder pflegen.



Für so einen wunderbaren Flowtrail kann man sich scheinbar gar nicht tief genug bücken.


----------



## hawiro (26. Januar 2018)

powderJO schrieb:


> Für so einen wunderbaren Flowtrail kann man sich scheinbar gar nicht tief genug bücken.


Hör' auf, Leute anzupöbeln, die sich engagieren, und mach' es besser.


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Januar 2018)

powderJO schrieb:


> Bestehende Trails vulgo Wanderwege sind damit damit jetzt auf ganz offiziell kein Thema mehr?


Flowtrails fördern, weil es eine Nachfrage unter den Bikern nach solchen Strecken gibt.

Das Befahren des allgemeinen Wegenetz erhalten, weil die Mehrzahl der Biker dort ihren Sport ausüben möchte.

Die DIMB versucht beide Wünsche für euch unter einen Hut zu bekommen. 

War es nicht die DIMB, die in Hessen dafür gesorgt hat, dass es keine Beschränkung auf Forststrassen gibt? 
Es ist @uwe50 der vor wenigen Wochen am runden Tisch in Hessen den Angriff des BUND nach einer Verschärfung der Wegeregelung abgewehrt hat. 
Ich würde dich bitten diese Bemühungen anzuerkennen und nicht einseitige Angriffe zu fahren, dass die DIMB nur Flowtrails im Sinn hat. 

http://159464.seu2.cleverreach.com/m/10719015/

_Bei der Veranstaltung in 2016 "plädierte ein Teilnehmer dafür, dass das im Gesetz enthaltene Wegegebot ausschließlich für vom Waldbesitzer angelegte Wege durch eine rechtliche Definition zu präzisieren sei. Sonst könnten nicht nur Mountainbiker, sondern nach dem Wegfall der alten Entmischungspläne auch noch Reiter auf den Gedanken kommen, dass Trampelpfade und schmale Fußpfade Wege gemäß Waldgesetz seien". 
Das Hessische Ministerium für Umwelt, Klimaschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz ließ dazu im Protokoll 2016 nachträglich klarstellen: "Von Referat VI 1 wird darauf hingewiesen, dass eine rechtliche Klarstellung nicht notwendig ist, da die rechtlichen Regelungen des § 15 HWaldG seinerzeit in einem umfangreichen Abstimmungsprozess mit den Verbänden entstanden sind."_

_Damit bleibt es bei der Rückendeckung, als Wanderwege markierte Wanderpfade auch mit dem Mountainbike unter Rücksichtnahme anderer Waldbenutzer legal befahren zu können. Und davon haben wir ja im Taunus eine ganze Menge! _


----------



## bonusheft (26. Januar 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> _Damit bleibt es bei der Rückendeckung, als Wanderwege markierte Wanderpfade auch mit dem Mountainbike unter Rücksichtnahme anderer Waldbenutzer legal befahren zu können. Und davon haben wir ja im Taunus eine ganze Menge! _



Der Satz ist leider etwas mißverständlich. Eine Markierung als Wanderweg ist keine notwendige Voraussetzung für das legale Befahren eines Weges.


----------



## uwe50 (30. Januar 2018)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Der Satz ist leider etwas mißverständlich. Eine Markierung als Wanderweg ist keine notwendige Voraussetzung für das legale Befahren eines Weges.



Da hast Du natürlich recht, es gibt auch im Taunus zusätzlich viele "befestigte und naturfeste Wege", die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist - aber keine Markierungen als Wanderweg haben.


----------



## dilleEX (31. Januar 2018)

In der näheren Vergangenheit wurden am Feldberg wegen falscher Befahrung von Wegen Busgelder verordnet. Weis da jemand etwas dazu? Wurden die Fahrer zur Kasse gebeten?


----------



## hawiro (31. Januar 2018)

dilleEX schrieb:


> In der näheren Vergangenheit wurden am Feldberg wegen falscher Befahrung von Wegen Busgelder verordnet. Weis da jemand etwas dazu?


Ja.


dilleEX schrieb:


> Wurden die Fahrer zur Kasse gebeten?


Nein. Es ist umgekehrt. Du musst beim Fahrer ein Ticket kaufen. Da steht meistens "RMV" drauf.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2018)

hawiro schrieb:


> Hör' auf, Leute anzupöbeln, die sich engagieren, und mach' es besser.



Powder Jo ist scheinbar einer der wenigen die nicht nur ein Hirn bekommen haben, sondern auch weis wie man es benutzt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2018)

....und jetzt hol ich das Popkorn raus, wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Svenos (2. Februar 2018)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Powder Jo ist scheinbar einer der wenigen die nicht nur ein Hirn bekommen haben, sondern auch weis wie man es benutzt.....



Da ist was dran!

Um den Flow-Trail am Feldberg mache ich mittlerweile einen großen Bogen, zu wenig Reiz und dann auch noch gelegentlich Fußgänger, die einen anpöbeln. Schade um die viele Arbeit der engagierten Helfer. Ich hielt die Standortwahl von Anfang an für unglücklich, da zu sehr im Fokus bzw. Besucher-Hotspot. Vielleicht entspannt sich ja das Thema irgendwann etwas, allerdings fehlt mir der Glaube daran.
Letztlich tut die Waldlobby wohl viel dafür, dass Erholungssuchende und Sportler nicht auf "Augenhöhe" mitreden dürfen.


----------



## Tobsucht. (2. Februar 2018)

Svenos schrieb:


> Um den Flow-Trail am Feldberg ...



Ich bin nicht so tief im Thema also bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte aber ist diese momentan bestehende Strecke vom Fuchstanz hoch nicht ursprünglich als eine Art Verführmodell geplant/gebaut worden. Also um Forst & Co. zu zeigen wie es aussehen könnte und der eigentliche Flowtrail sollte dann doch an einer anderen Stelle realisiert werden oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Svenos (2. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe, sollte es eine Verlängerung ab den Fuchstanz geben. Kann aber sein, dass das nicht mehr aktuell ist. Wie gesagt: So viel Arbeit für eine Art "Machbarkeitsstudie" halte ich für Verschwendung, zumal ich keinen kenne, der das Ergebnis für wirklich gelungen hält. Aber das ist ja eine Sache des perönlichen Anspruchs und Geschmacks. 
Ob die damit bezweckte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit erfolgreich ist, möchte ich allerdings bezweifeln. Zunehmend bekommt man auf normalen Waldwegen und Trails von Fußgängern nun zu hören, dass man gefälligst auf der für uns vorgesehenen Strecke fahren solle. Das passiert mir persönlich zwar recht selten, aber öfters als früher. Und nein, es liegt nicht an meiner Fahrweise. Mein zweiter Vorname ist "Rücksicht". 
Klassisches PR-Eigentor würde ich also sagen.


----------



## Sagi (2. Februar 2018)

powderJO schrieb:


> Für so einen wunderbaren Flowtrail kann man sich scheinbar gar nicht tief genug bücken.



Traurig aber wahr.

Ich warte allerdings immer noch auf die Kampagne


----------



## ciao heiko (2. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht schlägt mal jemand von den Kritikern eine Lösung vor. Der MTB Sport differenziert sich. Was vor 20 Jahren relativ einheitlich MTB war, hat sich in verschiedene Ansprüche an die Infrastruktur aufgegliedert.

- Viele Mountainbiker möchten gebaute Strecken. Die vorhandenen Wege sind ihnen nicht mehr ausreichend. Wenn anderenorts solche Strecken entstehend, dann sind diese oft beliebte Ziele. Egal ob Stromberg, Sasbachwalden, Freiburg, Sölden etc.

- Sind solche Strecken Zuhause nicht vorhanden, dann kommt es zu illegalem Streckenbau, mit allen negativen Nebeneffekten, die auf alle Mountainbiker zurückfallen.

- Viele Mountainbiker möchten aber wie bisher weiter Ihre Tour auf den bereits vorhandenen Wegen fahren und benötigen keine extra Strecken.

- MTB nimmt allgemein zu. Schwierigere Wege werden zunehmend fahrbar. Pedelecs kommen auch hinzu.

- Verschiedene Besitzstandsträger aus Wandern, Naturschutz, Forst, Jagd, Tourismus, Gemeinden habe auch ihre Interessen. Die Sicht auf "den Wald" hat sich gesellschaftlich verändert.

Das ist die Faktenlage mit der wir uns auseinander setzen müssen. Ein Spagat auf der einen Seite zwischen Interessen von Mountainbikern, die am liebsten dezidierte Parks oder Strecken wollen und z.T. gar nicht wünschen, dass Fußgänger auf ihren Strecken unterwegs sind. Und den Tourenfahrern, welchen eigentlich das bisherige Wegenetz ausgereicht hat. Wobei bei letzteren es durchaus eine Verschiebung zu schwierigeren Wegen gegeben hat, die man früher ehr nicht befahren hat.

Jetzt benötigt es eine Lösung, die versucht die verschiedenen Interessen der Mountainbiker unter einen Hut zu bringen, und nicht nur die der eigene MTB Disziplin. Und am Besten so, dass die anderen Besitzstandträger auch zustimmen können.

Und dabei nicht zu vergessen so, dass es die handvoll, ehrenamtlicher engagierter Biker auch umgesetzt bekommt, während über 90% der Biker keinen Grund sehen, sich mit ihren Interessen in einem Verein einzubringen oder zumindest passiv Mitglied zu werden.

Eine Mitgliedschaft kostet ein paar Euros. Das würde der Vertretung eurer Interessen, und dem Verein, schon einiges bringen. In Freiburg zählen sie über 1000 Mitglieder. Es ist fast schon eine Ehrensache dort Mitglied zu sein. Und mit so viel Mitgliedern kann ein Vereinsvorstand halt besser argumentieren, und Lösungen für alle Mountainbiker fordern, als mit nur 50-100 Mitgliedern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich empfinde es offen gesagt schon als sehr übergriffig, dass gewisse Vereine per se immer behaupten, auch meine Interessen zu vertreten.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (3. Februar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es offen gesagt schon als sehr übergriffig, dass gewisse Vereine per se immer behaupten, auch meine Interessen zu vertreten.


Aber du bist halt auch nicht alleine auf der Welt? Das ist Dir vlt auch schon mal aufgefallen?
Das in einem Verein nicht jede einzelne Stimme zu 100% Gewicht hat ist klar. Sondern es gibt Kompromisse wie überall. Aber wer seine Stimme dort auch nie zur Geltung bringt, der braucht sich genauso wenig zu beschweren, bzw. braucht auch nicht zu Denken, dass er hier als einzelner Tastatur-Warrior irgendwas bewirkt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2018)

Echt, ich bin nicht alleine auf der Welt?  Ach Du schei$$e, was mache ich denn jetzt 

Schon wieder so eine Übergriffigkeit. Ich will meine Meinung nicht in Eurem Verein zur Geltung bringen. Akzeptiert das mal endlich, dass Ihr nicht von Gott und der Welt als die Heilsbringer des MTB betrachtet werdet.

Ich fühle mich durch die DIMB und die Open Trails Aktionen leider in keinster Weise vertreten. Durch die ganzen Aktionen, wie Flow-Trail ist alles nur schlimmer geworden. Die DIMB hat die eigene Ghettobildung für die MTBler nur forciert!

Die DIMB kann ja meinetwegen weiter Ihre Meetings machen, Mitgliederbeiträge einsammeln, Touren organisieren, etc.


Aber bitte liebe DIMB hört auf, zu suggerieren, Ihr würdet die Interessen aller Mountain Biker vertreten - Meine vertretet Ihr jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## mw.dd (3. Februar 2018)

Die Frage bleibt welcher Verein dazu in der Lage ist, die teilweise gegensätzlichen Interessen der Wald-/Geländefahrradfahrer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Die DIMB zumindest im derzeitigen Zustand wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (3. Februar 2018)

Auf welcher Vereins- oder Dimbsitzung seid Ihr denn gewesen, wo sich der Verein/Dimb pro "MTB-Ghetto" ausgesprochen hat? Oder pro Schließung der Trails und Vernageln mit Bretter? Welcher Verein oder Dimb war das? Habt Ihr da Namen und den Tag als das im Dimb/Verein besprochen wurde? 

@mw.dd: Aber du hast einen oder gründest noch einen Verein oder Organisation, oder nimmste da auch als Einzelperson den Kampf auf? Haste was vorzuweisen, was du bis jetzt erreicht hast? Poste doch mal Eure Belege was Ihr bis jetzt erreicht habt? Lasst mal das ganze Gelabber und Geschwalle weg, ich will jetzt mal hier nur Eure Belege sehen, was Ihr 2 bis jetzt erreicht habt im Kampf um die Trails?
Los geht's, ich warte auf eure Belege.


----------



## ciao heiko (3. Februar 2018)

Demokratische Willensbildung und Interessensvetretung funktioniert in diesem Land über organisierte Strukturen. Dies ist jetzt nicht die Schuld der Vereine. Wer sich von keinem der Vereine vertreten fühlt, der muss entweder damit leben, dass seine Meinung nicht vertreten wird oder sich in einen Verein einbringen / neu gründen.

Dass die DIMB nicht die Interessen der Tourenfahrer vertritt kann man angesichts dieser Liste nicht ernsthaft behaupten.

Verhinderung:
-Rheinland-Pfalz 2000 (3,5m Regel)
-Baden-Württemberg 2003 (3,5m Regel)
-Hessen 2013 (zweispurige Wege)
-Nordrhein-Westfalen 2015 (zugelassene Wege)

Klage in Bayern gegen Wegsperrungen 2015 (Ottobeuren)

Daueraufgabe Baden-Württemberg seit 1995 (2m Regel)

Dazu lokales Engagement wie Siebengebirge, Nationalpark Harz u. Schwarzwald und einiges mehr.

Aber das ist halt nur eine Teil des Mountainbikens, der die Wünsche andere Mountainbiker nach dezidierten Strecken und Anlagen nicht einschließt. Ein Verein wie die DIMB kann sich aber vor dieser Entwicklung nicht verschließen, sonst geht es uns irgendwann so wie den Wanderverbänden, die den Trend der Zeit nicht erkannt haben.

Und wenn die DIMB sich diesen Trends nicht annimmt, dann machen dies andere. Z.B. der Tourismus, wie unschön in Österreich zu sehen. Er schafft nur dort Bikegetthos wo man mit MTB Geld verdienen kann, und spricht sich aber aktiv dagegen aus, dass alle Forststrassen geöffnet werden. Sonst würden die Biker ja nicht mehr in die Destination reisen müssen. In BaWü hat sich der Tourismus dafür ausgesprochen, dass die 2MR erhalten bleibt und einzelne Trails ausreichen werden. Denn der Schwarzwald hat Destinationen die auf Wandern setzen und andere die auf MTB setzen. So hätte man an MTB verdienen können, ohne sich bei den anderen Interessensvertretern unbeliebt zu machen.

Aber was ich trotzdem sehe ist, dass in vielen Foren die Mountainbiker diese Insellösung als Urlaubsort nutzen, ohne sich der Zusammenhänge bewusst zu sein. Das hilft den Destinationen, die damit zeigen wie erfolgreich ihr MTB Modell ist. Für eine Forderung nach einem freien Wegerecht ist dies aber kontraproduktiv.

Ich kann dir nachfühlen, dass es nervt wenn man von Wanderern blöd angesprochen wird. Denn ich bin selbst ein oldschool Tourenfahrer, dem das bisherige Wegenetz ausgereicht hat. Auf der anderen Seite bist du in Hessen immerhin im Recht, und das hast du nur alleine der DIMB zu verdanken, dass dies noch so ist.
Ich wohne in Bawü. Das ist dann nochmals deutlich blöder, wenn man einräumen muss, dass man nicht im Recht ist. Ich wäre froh um deine Situation.

Von diesem betretungsrechtlichen Dilemma abgesehen, haben MTB Anlagen haben auch eine weitere wichtige Funktion. Sie schaffen es, dass Mountainbiker einen Kristallisationpunkt haben, der dafür sorgt dass eine lokale Community oder ein Verein entsteht. Daraus erwächst eine lokale Interessensvertretung. Lokale Wegpflege usw. MTB wird für die Öffentlichkeit sichtbar. Denn eines der grössten Probleme ist in der Interessensvertretung, dass Mountainbiker nicht organisiert sind. In BaWü sagt der Ministerpräsindent ganz offen: "Es gibt 200.000 organisierte Wanderer." Die Radverbände kommen gesamt auf ca 20.000. Wie würdest du dich als Politiker, der wieder gewählt werden will, in einer Demokratie positionieren?

Die DIMB hat es in den letzten Jahren geschafft fast überall eingeladen zu werden, wo es um das Thema Erholung im Wald geht. Das sind unzählige Sitzungen auf Lokaler-, Landes- oder Bundesebene. Wir würden hier Aktive benötigen, die sich in solchen Gesprächen einbringen. Die sind aber schwer zu finden, weil leider zu viele Mountainbiker einfach davon ausgehen, dass das Recht im Wald Rad zu fahren immer bestehen wird. Ihr seht leider gar nicht die Arbeit die täglich dahinter steckt, dass dies hoffentlich auch weiterhin so bleibt. Allein seit Jahresbeginn gab es zwei wichtige Termine in Berlin, die ein Kollege und ich uns geteilt haben. Aber an Reisekosten kommen da trotzdem gleich mal ein paar hundert Euro zusammen. Und wer trägt das? Aber wenn wir dort nicht vertreten sind, dann reden ganz einfach andere über uns. Dann machen Naturschutz, Wanderer, Waldbesitz und Tourismus untereinander aus, wie und wo MTB in Deutschland stattfindet. Und dass ist immer die schlechtere Alternative.

Wenn ihr etwas vor Ort machen wollt, dann wäre es eine gute Idee mit einer "gemeinsam Natur erleben" Kampagne die Wanderer auf die gemeinsame Wegenutzung hinzuweisen.
https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/fair-on-trails
Es fehlen aber Aktive, die hier das Gespräch mit dem Tourismus/den Gemeinden aufnehmen würden, um so eine Beschilderung durchzuziehen. @uwe50 kann auch nicht alles gleichzeitig stemmen.

Also wenn jemand Interesse hätte hier aktiv zu werden, dann bitte mit @uwe50 abstimmen und von mir aus nächste Woche schon loslegen. Das wäre etwas Konstruktives, dass uns voran bringen würde.

Wer aber meint, dass die DIMB nur sein persönliches MTB-Interesse vertritt, den muss man leider enttäuschen. Es liegt nicht an der DIMB das die MTB-Welt vielschichtig geworden ist. Es liegt in der Natur jeder Entwicklung. Und da kann man sich auch den Werdegang von Parteien oder anderen Verbänden ansehen.

Zu Beginn ist es leicht mit einer einfachen, zentralen Forderung Aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen. Aber wenn man dann in der Öffentlichkeit angekommen ist, dann sieht man, dass einfache Lösungen halt selten funktionieren. Dabei verliert man einige Mitglieder, die diese Entwicklung nicht mitgehen möchten und weiterhin auf einfache Lösungen pochen. Aber wenn ich mir die äußerst positive Mitgliederentwicklung der DIMB in den letzten Jahren ansehe, dann kann die eingeschlagene Richtung nicht so falsch sein. Ich glaube eine Mehrheit der Mitglieder sieht, dass die Dinge nicht immer so einfach liegen, aber die DIMB trotzdem der Verein ist, der ihre Interessen am Besten vertritt.


----------



## Paul_FfM (3. Februar 2018)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schon wieder so eine Übergriffigkeit. Ich will meine Meinung nicht in Eurem Verein zur Geltung bringen. Akzeptiert das mal endlich, dass Ihr nicht von Gott und der Welt als die Heilsbringer des MTB betrachtet werdet.
> 
> ...



Heiko hat es weiter oben ja schon erklärt. Dein Problem ist, dass Du Deinen Sport im öffentlichen Raum ausübst. Einerseits schön, weil es keinen Verein braucht, der z.B. eine Halle stellt, andererseits schwierig, weil im Wald halt auch andere unterwegs sind. Und die finden einen zentralen Ansprechpartner halt ganz praktisch. Dir bleibt also nur, die von der DIMB vertretenen Positionen in Deinem Sinn zu beeinflussen (was natürlich nur als Mitglied geht), oder Dich weiter über die DIMB zu ärgern. 

P.S. Die Situation am Feldberg ist m.E. nicht wegen des Flowtrails schlimmer geworden, sondern weil dort immer mehr Leute unterwegs sind (und der Forst massiv seine Vorstellung von Waldnutzung durchdrücken will). Der Flowtrail ist nicht Problem, sondern Teil einer möglichen Lösung.


----------



## robbi_n (3. Februar 2018)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Heiko hat es weiter oben ja schon erklärt. Dein Problem ist, dass Du Deinen Sport im öffentlichen Raum ausübst. Einerseits schön, weil es keinen Verein braucht, der z.B. eine Halle stellt, andererseits schwierig, weil im Wald halt auch andere unterwegs sind. Und die finden einen zentralen Ansprechpartner halt ganz praktisch. Dir bleibt also nur, die von der DIMB vertretenen Positionen in Deinem Sinn zu beeinflussen (was natürlich nur als Mitglied geht), oder Dich weiter über die DIMB zu ärgern.
> 
> P.S. Die Situation am Feldberg ist m.E. nicht wegen des Flowtrails schlimmer geworden, sondern weil dort immer mehr Leute unterwegs sind (und der Forst massiv seine Vorstellung von Waldnutzung durchdrücken will). Der Flowtrail ist nicht Problem, sondern Teil einer möglichen Lösung.




Doch, die Situation hat sich defintiv seit bestehen des Flowtrails verschärft, und zwar auch aufgrund dessen.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (3. Februar 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Doch, die Situation hat sich defintiv seit bestehen des Flowtrails verschärft, und zwar auch aufgrund dessen.


Und woran machst du das fest?


----------



## robbi_n (3. Februar 2018)

Ich denke das sich die Diskussion hier wiederholt ( ok vielleicht nicht wenn man nur die letzte halbe Seite gelesen und das gelöschte hier auch nicht mitbekommen hat )

Aber nochmal kurz und knapp

Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung wenn ich dort Radfahre.
Das ist das was ich aus dem Radfahrenden Umfeld dort berichtet bekomme.
Das ist das was ich aus dem nichtradfahrenden Umfeld dort mitbekomme ( und das ist wohl relativ gross )
Das ist das was ich aus dem mir bekannten personellen Umfeld des Hessenforst mitbekomme.

Möglich das ich mich täusche und das alles megageil ist dort.

Ist dann leider an mir vorübergegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (3. Februar 2018)

...Leute seit froh das wir überhaupt einen Berg haben. Das altbekannte Katz-und Maus Spiel geht weiter wie immer!
Und vergesst das Wort Freeride nicht!!!


----------



## Rampe (4. Februar 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich denke das sich die Diskussion hier wiederholt ( ok vielleicht nicht wenn man nur die letzte halbe Seite gelesen und das gelöschte hier auch nicht mitbekommen hat )
> 
> Aber nochmal kurz und knapp
> 
> ...



Niemand hat behauptet das alles megageil ist im Taunus, aber das Leben ist ja auch kein Ponyhof, oder besser gesagt zum Glück.

Auch die Meinungen aus deinem Bekanntenkreis sind kein Beleg dafür das der Flowtrail der Auslöser für Maßnahmen des Forstes ist, und wie ich schon dargelegt habe decken sich deine Erfahrungen nicht mit meinen bzw. mit denen meiner vielen Bekannten die im Taunus Mountenbiken, Wandern und Joggen.
Ich habe jedenfalls Spaß im Taunus und zwar *deutlich* mehr als noch vor 10\15 Jahren, die hier als die gute alte Zeit besungen wird.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Februar 2018)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Und die finden einen zentralen Ansprechpartner halt ganz praktisch. Dir bleibt also nur, die von der DIMB vertretenen Positionen in Deinem Sinn zu beeinflussen (was natürlich nur als Mitglied geht), oder Dich weiter über die DIMB zu ärgern.


Das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig die DIMB sein. In Freiburg zum Beispiel ist sie es nicht, anderswo macht das ADFC oder DAV-Gruppen; und auch im Frankfurter Raum gibt es doch verschiedene Organisation, die mit den Behörden im Gespräch sind?

Disclaimer: Ich bin DIMB-Mitglied und versuche mich gerade an demokratische Entscheidungsprozesse zu wichtigen Themen wie z.B. E-Bike oder die "Premium-Bike-Trails" zu erinnern: Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Rampe (4. Februar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Disclaimer: Ich bin DIMB-Mitglied und versuche mich gerade an demokratische Entscheidungsprozesse zu wichtigen Themen wie z.B. E-Bike oder die "Premium-Bike-Trails" zu erinnern: Fehlanzeige.



Demokratie lebt vom mitmachen, weniger vom Motzen.
Speziell eine Organisation wie die DIMB lebt vom Engagement ihrer Mitglieder, wenn dir diese Themen wichtig sind:
Kümmere dich doch selber drum oder setze sie wenigstens bei der nächsten Sitzung auf die Tagesordnung.


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Februar 2018)

Ja, es muss ganz sicher nicht immer die DIMB sein. Wenn andere Vereine vor Ort die Vertretung der Mountainbiker übernehmen dann ist das auch gut. Freiburg habe ich ja selbst hervorgehoben. MTB-Freiburg ist wiederum als Verein Mitglied der DIMB uns wir tauschen uns über die Vorgehensweise aus. Siehe auch unsere Trailnews.
https://issuu.com/dimb.de/docs/dtn_2017_web/20
Es ist aber auch schon vorgekommen, dass ich selbst in Freiburg bei Gesprächen mit dem Forst war, weil MTB Freiburg terminlich nicht konnte. Auch der ADFC bringt sich dort ein.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Disclaimer: Ich bin DIMB-Mitglied und versuche mich gerade an demokratische Entscheidungsprozesse zu wichtigen Themen wie z.B. E-Bike oder die "Premium-Bike-Trails" zu erinnern: Fehlanzeige.



Das Thema Pedelec wurde beim Aktiventreffen im Frühjahr 2017 besprochen. Das Thema "Premium Bike Trails" im Rahmen des Aktiventreffens bei der JHV 2017. Auch in DIMB internen Foren laufen Diskussionen oder können von jedem Aktiven gestartet werden. Viele Aktive vertreten bei diesen Fragen auch eine differenzierte Meinung, die weder total dafür, noch total dagegen ist. Der demokratische Prozess innerhalb der DIMB funktioniert also, aber er spiegelt nicht immer die Meinung jedes einzelnen Mitgliedes wieder.


----------



## robbi_n (4. Februar 2018)

Rampe schrieb:


> Niemand hat behauptet das alles megageil ist im Taunus, aber das Leben ist ja auch kein Ponyhof, oder besser gesagt zum Glück.
> 
> Auch die Meinungen aus deinem Bekanntenkreis sind kein Beleg dafür das der Flowtrail der Auslöser für Maßnahmen des Forstes ist, und wie ich schon dargelegt habe decken sich deine Erfahrungen nicht mit meinen bzw. mit denen meiner vielen Bekannten die im Taunus Mountenbiken, Wandern und Joggen.
> Ich habe jedenfalls Spaß im Taunus und zwar *deutlich* mehr als noch vor 10\15 Jahren, die hier als die gute alte Zeit besungen wird.




Da ja hier jeder versteht was er verstehen will ( oder kann ) nochmal ganz kurz.

Die Trails im Taunus , ( Ausnahme Flowtrail, aber der hat ja auch einen anderen Sinn und Zweck ) sind schon megagut, und auch reichlich, und das ist auch gut so.

Ich schrieb auch nicht das der Flowtrail Auslöser ist, aber man kann es einfach nicht wegdiskutieren ( da könnt ihr euch drehen und wenden und schönreden wie ihr wollt ) das er wesentlich zur Verschärfung beigetragen hat.

Mir ist die Situation relativ egal, weil angespannt war es auch schon vor 25 Jahren als ich dort fuhr, jedoch sollten mal einige von ihrem achsotollen Flowtrailross runterkommen und der Wahrheit ins Auge sehen.

Der Bestand an Trails hat stark zugenommen, der Widerstand hat zugenommen und die Frequentierung hat noch mehr zugenommen.

Auch wenn ich mich zum weissnichtwievielten male wiederhole, ich finde es gut das sich jemand einsetzt, aber ich befürworte nicht alles was dort passiert.

Kann jeder sehen wie er mag aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Und wer meint das der Flowtrail mehr genutzt als geschadet hat ist eben anderer Meinung als ich es bin.

Ist ja völlig ok.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## Paul_FfM (4. Februar 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Da ja hier jeder versteht was er verstehen will ( oder kann ) nochmal ganz kurz.
> 
> Die Trails im Taunus , ( Ausnahme Flowtrail, aber der hat ja auch einen anderen Sinn und Zweck ) sind schon megagut, und auch reichlich, und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> Ich schrieb auch nicht das der Flowtrail Auslöser ist, aber man kann es einfach nicht wegdiskutieren ( da könnt ihr euch drehen und wenden und schönreden wie ihr wollt ) das er wesentlich zur Verschärfung beigetragen hat.



Das ist Deine Meinung, aber die Begründung:



robbi_n schrieb:


> ...
> Der Bestand an Trails hat stark zugenommen, der Widerstand hat zugenommen und die Frequentierung hat noch mehr zugenommen.
> ...


kann ich nicht recht nachvollziehen, da sie mit dem Flowtrail (den ich nicht verteidigen will) in keinem inhaltlichen Verhältnis steht. Im Gegenteil, Du begründest plausibel, warum es Probleme im Ballungsgebiet Feldberg/Taunus gibt. Dass er Flowtrail "wesentlich" zur Verschärfung beigetragen hat kann ich daraus aber nicht ableiten,

BTW: Gott sei Dank haben wir hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet die DIMB und ein paar andere Vereine, mit dem ADFC sähe es hier düster aus,,,


----------



## robbi_n (5. Februar 2018)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung, aber die Begründung:
> 
> 
> kann ich nicht recht nachvollziehen, da sie mit dem Flowtrail (den ich nicht verteidigen will) in keinem inhaltlichen Verhältnis steht. Im Gegenteil, Du begründest plausibel, warum es Probleme im Ballungsgebiet Feldberg/Taunus gibt. Dass er Flowtrail "wesentlich" zur Verschärfung beigetragen hat kann ich daraus aber nicht ableiten,
> ...




Die Gründe stehen auf den letzten Seiten. Und das ist nicht nur im Taunus so sondern auch in anderen Gebieten. Es gibt einen Trail extra für euch, also fahrt auch da.

Und das sagen sogar Leute die noch nie einen Fuss in den Taunus gesetzt haben. Diese Aussagen höre ich so oft das ich es nicht mehr hören kann, wirklich jetzt. Ich komme viel rum dort.

Es kanalisiert und gibt den Leuten eine ( für mich ) fadenscheinige Grundlage. Das es als Ergänzung und Problemlöser gedacht ist kommt leider bei niemandem so an. Im Gegenteil.

Ich habe nichts gegen den Flowtrail, aber ich bin mit den Nachwirkungen ( Die AUCH darauf zurückzuführen sind ) mehr als unzufrieden.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Februar 2018)

[OT]


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Aktiventreffen


Kann ich als "Entscheidungsgremium" in der Satzung nicht finden.


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der demokratische Prozess innerhalb der DIMB funktioniert also


Nein. Wichtige Dinge werden in internen Zirkeln ausbaldowert, die sich gern auch mal nach persönlicher Symphatie oder Interessenlage zusammensetzen. Die Meinung der Mitglieder will man schon deswegen nicht wissen, weil das die handelnden Personen binden würde und dann der als notwendig erachtete Spielraum fehlen würde.

Das alles muss gar nicht von vornherein schlecht sein; ein Verein, der auf maximale Transparenz und Mitbestimmung seiner Mitglieder setzt, ist aufwendiger zu führen und vermutlich weniger effektiv. Nur ist es unehrlich das Gegenteil zu behaupten - und man muss sich nicht wundern, wenn sich viele eben nicht vertreten fühlen.

Disclaimer: Ich weiß das weil - ich war oft genug dabei.

[/OT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (5. Februar 2018)

In einem Verein hat der Vorstand die Möglichkeit im Rahmen der Satzung Entscheidungen zu treffen. Die DIMB hat mehrere Vorstände, welche eine Mehrheit unter sich herstellen müssen. Kontrolliert wird der Vorstand von den Gremien, wie z.B. der Jahreshauptversammlung. Dort kann auch jedes Mitglied Anträge einbringen. Der Vorstand kann also nicht völlig frei entscheiden sondern muss immer die Sorge haben, von seinen Mitgliedern nicht bestätigt zu werden.

Auf den Aktiventreffen und im internen Forum gibt es die Möglichkeit sich mit dem Vorstand auszutauschen und der Vorstand lässt diese Argumente in seine eigene Meinungsbildung einfliessen.

Dein Vorwurf, dass die Meinungsfindung nur ein kleiner interner Kreis trifft, den finde ich gerade bei der DIMB nicht angebracht. Den über unsere Onlinekanäle kann jeder der aktiv sein möchte seine Meinung unkompliziert einbringen. Auch deine Meinung zu vielen Themen ist bekannt. Du bist Teil des internen Kreises. Wenn es einem aber nicht gelingt eine Mehrheit für seine Meinung zu gewinnen, dann ist es einfach nur unfair die Schuld bei den anderen zu sehen und öffentlich die DIMB an den Pranger zu stellen. Vielleicht muss man sich auch mal selbstkritisch hinterfragen, ob die eigene Meinung mehrheitsfähig ist und wenn tatsächlich ja, was man versäumt hat dafür die entsprechenden Mehrheiten zu mobilisieren.
In der Thematik der Premium Bike Trails vertrete ich auch eine kritische Meinung. Sollte sich der Vorstand aber anders entscheiden, dann werde ich damit leben müssen. Oder, wenn es mir wirklich so wichtig ist, alles daran setzen dass ich für meine Meinung auf der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung eine Mehrheit finde.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Februar 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> und öffentlich die DIMB an den Pranger zu stellen.


Das ist ein wesentliches Problem der DIMB: Berechtigte Kritik an Organisation und Projekten - ob intern oder extern - wird von den handelnden Personen als persönlicher Angriff oder als Angriff auf die DIMB verstanden, die Schutzwälle hochgezogen und mit persönlichen Angriffen reagiert, statt sich mit Inhalten auseinander zu setzen.
Mein Problem (und das z.B. der Flowtrail-Kritiker) ist doch nicht, das Meinungsverschiedenheiten existieren (und nicht im eigenen Sinn gelöst werden), sondern wie Entscheidungen zustande kommen. Den von Dir behaupteten demokratischen Ansatz gibt es nicht (ohne Wertung - s.o.!) und für einen allgemeinen Vertretungsanspruch gibt es schlicht keine Grundlage.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Februar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist ein wesentliches Problem der DIMB: Berechtigte Kritik an Organisation und Projekten - ob intern oder extern - wird von den handelnden Personen als persönlicher Angriff oder als Angriff auf die DIMB verstanden, die Schutzwälle hochgezogen und mit persönlichen Angriffen reagiert, statt sich mit Inhalten auseinander zu setzen.



In Anbetracht der folgenden Zitate, die alleine aus den letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads sind, denke ich schon dass du die DIMB an den Pranger stellst.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Frage bleibt welcher Verein dazu in der Lage ist, die teilweise gegensätzlichen Interessen der Wald-/Geländefahrradfahrer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Die DIMB zumindest im derzeitigen Zustand wohl eher nicht.





mw.dd schrieb:


> Disclaimer: Ich bin DIMB-Mitglied und versuche mich gerade an demokratische Entscheidungsprozesse zu wichtigen Themen wie z.B. E-Bike oder die "Premium-Bike-Trails" zu erinnern: Fehlanzeige.





mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein. Wichtige Dinge werden in internen Zirkeln ausbaldowert, die sich gern auch mal nach persönlicher Symphatie oder Interessenlage zusammensetzen.



Ich gebe mir in langen Kommentaren die Mühe die erhoben Vorwürfe richtig zu stellen und Außenstehenden aufzuzeigen wie die Entscheidungsprozesse laufen, warum dezidierte Bikestrecken unterstützt werden und wie die DIMB gleichzeitig für das Betretungsrecht eintritt. Von Schutzwällen hochziehen und abschotten kann da doch bitte nicht die Rede sein. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin für die DIMB präsent. Nicht weil ich mich persönlich angegriffen fühle, sondern weil die DIMB angegriffen wird und es einer Richtigstellung bedarf. Ich kann das doch nicht unkommentiert so stehen lassen was du da über die DIMB in den Raum stellst.

Ich denke das damit die Positionen ausgetauscht sind und man wieder zum Kern dieses Themas zurückkehren kann.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Februar 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich gebe mit in langen Kommentaren die Mühe die erhoben Vorwürfe richtig zu stellen



Das hast Du aber nicht gemacht, sondern Du versuchst, die DIMB möglichst positiv darzustellen, Kritik zu relativieren und Mitglieder zu werben. Das ist in Ordnung, Du bist schließlich Angestellter der DIMB - der Anspruch zu wissen, was "richtig" ist steht Dir deswegen aber noch lange nicht zu.



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich denke das damit die Positionen ausgetauscht sind und man wieder zum Kern dieses Themas zurückkehren kann.



Wenn Du das


mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Frage bleibt welcher Verein dazu in der Lage ist, die teilweise gegensätzlichen Interessen der Wald-/Geländefahrradfahrer unter einen Hut zu bringen. Die DIMB zumindest im derzeitigen Zustand wohl eher nicht.


einfach als persönlichen Eindruck hättest stehen lassen, wären wir schon lange wieder beim Thema.


----------



## doko (5. Februar 2018)

kann man sich hier wieder mal auf den Ursprung dieses Threads konzentrieren? Denke die wenigsten möchten sich hier seitenlange Grundlagendiskussion über die DIMB durchlesen. Bei weiterem Klärungsbedarf könnt ihr euch auch einfach im Knuddels Chat verabreden.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (5. Februar 2018)

doko schrieb:


> kann man sich hier wieder mal auf den Ursprung dieses Threads konzentrieren? Denke die wenigsten möchten sich hier seitenlange Grundlagendiskussion über die DIMB durchlesen. Bei weiterem Klärungsbedarf könnt ihr euch auch einfach im Knuddels Chat verabreden.


Stimme ich vollkommen zu. Insbesondere da die Ziele oder Absichten der Herren wie mw.dd oder robbi_n sowieso null Konstruktives aufzeigen oder beitragen. Sie langweilen mich zu Tode mit Ihren Beiträgen ohne Belege oder sonstwie positiven Absichten. Das kann man sich hier doch bitte künftig einfach sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (5. Februar 2018)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> P.S. Die Situation am Feldberg ist m.E. nicht wegen des Flowtrails schlimmer geworden, sondern weil dort immer mehr Leute unterwegs sind (und der Forst massiv seine Vorstellung von Waldnutzung durchdrücken will). Der Flowtrail ist nicht Problem, sondern Teil einer möglichen Lösung.



Stichwort Lösung:
Wenn man den Druck auf einen "Hotspot" durch einen Flowtrail weiter erhöht, ist es nur logisch, dass die Probleme eher zu- als abnehmen. Bei schönem Wetter ist der Fuchstanz einfach total überlaufen, da ist Stress vorprogrammiert. Wenn der Forst auch noch mehr Holz einschlagen möchte oder was auch immer, und das in Haupterholungsgebiet von Rhein-Main. Ein Grund mehr, einen anderen Standort für Bike-Trails zu wählen.
Der Taunus ist recht groß. Es gibt bestimmt Gemeinden bzw. Förster, die etwas offener für MTB-Fahrer sind. Wäre zumindest ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Februar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist ein wesentliches Problem der DIMB: Berechtigte Kritik an Organisation und Projekten - ob intern oder extern - wird von den handelnden Personen als persönlicher Angriff oder als Angriff auf die DIMB verstanden, die Schutzwälle hochgezogen und mit persönlichen Angriffen reagiert, statt sich mit Inhalten auseinander zu setzen.



Unterschreibe ich so.


----------



## BigTobi (5. Februar 2018)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> P.S. Die Situation am Feldberg ist m.E. nicht wegen des Flowtrails schlimmer geworden, sondern weil dort immer mehr Leute unterwegs sind (und der Forst massiv seine Vorstellung von Waldnutzung durchdrücken will). Der Flowtrail ist nicht Problem, sondern Teil einer möglichen Lösung.



Genau der Meinung bin ich auch.
Es sind einfach zu viele Menschen am Feldberg unterwegs, egal ob zu Fuß,per Bike oder auf dem Pferd.
Der Sport MTB ist einfach in letzter Zeit zu einer Trendsportart geworden die jeder ausüben möchte.

Trailsperrungen und die Zerstörung von Trails gab es doch schon immer.
Kann mich an meine Anfänge auf dem Bike erinnern. Da wurde die alte DH-Strecke am Feldberg immer wieder vom Forst zerstört.
Die Gatter sind nur der Höhepunkt einer jahrelangen Eskalation.


Ich bin selber im Flowtrail-Bauteam tätig. Warum???
Da ich möchte das der neue Abschnitt besser wird als der "Alte".
Fahre den Abschnitt vom Windeck runter sehr selten da es viel bessere Trailalternativen gibt.
Wer den Flowtrail nicht gut findet soll doch bitte an einem Bautag mithelfen und so dafür sorgen den Trail zu einer Alternative auszubauen. Denn wer nicht mithilft hat in meinen Augen auch kein Recht zu Meckern.

Ich persönlich würde sofort den Flowtrail + Bikepark gegen einen gatterfreien Feldberg eintauschen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Februar 2018)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Trailsperrungen und die Zerstörung von Trails gab es doch schon immer.
> Kann mich an meine Anfänge auf dem Bike erinnern. Da wurde die alte DH-Strecke am Feldberg immer wieder vom Forst zerstört.....





BigTobi schrieb:


> Die Gatter sind nur der Höhepunkt einer jahrelangen Eskalation



Ja was denn nun


----------



## moerk (5. Februar 2018)

Svenos schrieb:


> Stichwort Lösung:
> Wenn man den Druck auf einen "Hotspot" durch einen Flowtrail weiter erhöht, ist es nur logisch, dass die Probleme eher zu- als abnehmen. Bei schönem Wetter ist der Fuchstanz einfach total überlaufen, da ist Stress vorprogrammiert. Wenn der Forst auch noch mehr Holz einschlagen möchte oder was auch immer, und das in Haupterholungsgebiet von Rhein-Main. Ein Grund mehr, einen anderen Standort für Bike-Trails zu wählen.
> Der Taunus ist recht groß. Es gibt bestimmt Gemeinden bzw. Förster, die etwas offener für MTB-Fahrer sind. Wäre zumindest ein Versuch wert.



Volle Zustimmung. Ich denke auch, dass der Flowtrail keineswegs zu mehr Toleranz bei den anderen Waldbesuchern führt - im Gegenteil ...durch die Lage direkt an so einem Hauptverkehrsweg fühlt sich so manch Biker-hasser doch erst recht provoziert.
Ich befürchte weitere Sperrungen werden folgen. Es sind einfach zu viele Wanderer und Biker auf so manchem Trail unterwegs als dass es dort ein dauerhaftes miteinander geben könnte.
Vielleicht würde es ja schon reichen wenn man einfach ebikes im Wald verbietet...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2018)

moerk schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde es ja schon reichen wenn man einfach ebikes im Wald verbietet...



Hört doch auf immer mit dem Finger auf andere Gruppen zu zeigen! Die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen. Wir erwarten Toleranz und sind selber Intolerant. Das ist ganz bestimmt nicht zielführend und freut nur die Gegener von dem was uns Spaß macht. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Wanderer der uns nicht auf *seinem* Weg haben will, den Skifahrer der keine Boarder auf *seiner* Piste haben wollen, den Autofahrer der keine Radler auf *seiner* Strasse haben will und der MTB'ler will halt keine Ebikes auf *seinen* Wegen. 

Scheint als ob der menschliche Egoismus das Problem ist


----------



## mw.dd (6. Februar 2018)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Stimme ich vollkommen zu. ...


Noch ein Funktionär?


moerk schrieb:


> Es sind einfach zu viele Wanderer und Biker auf so manchem Trail unterwegs als dass es dort ein dauerhaftes miteinander geben könnte.


Ein solches Eingeständnis seitens der Radfahrer gäbe den MTB-Gegnern recht, die Radfahren im Wald nur auf ausgewiesenen Strecken erlauben wollen. Das ist sicher nicht im Sinn der allermeisten Mountainbiker.


----------



## robbi_n (6. Februar 2018)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Stimme ich vollkommen zu. Insbesondere da die Ziele oder Absichten der Herren wie mw.dd oder robbi_n sowieso null Konstruktives aufzeigen oder beitragen. Sie langweilen mich zu Tode mit Ihren Beiträgen ohne Belege oder sonstwie positiven Absichten. Das kann man sich hier doch bitte künftig einfach sparen.




liegt vieleicht daran das ich null Interesse habe im Taunus konstruktiv zu sein.

Wie gesagt, mir persönlich ist die Entwicklung dort recht egal, ich fahre dort eher selten, und wenn dann nutze ich die guten Trails die da sind ob Gatter oder nicht, so mache ich das seit über 25 Jahren.

In meinem Heimatgebiet bin ich konstruktiv beteiligt. Das reicht mir vollkommen.

Ich wollte nur Unterstützend aufzeigen das im Taunus nicht alles so läuft wie es hier publik gemacht wird oder schöngeredet wird. Wem das nicht konstruktiv ist oder es einfach nicht hören will darf mich und meine falschen Absichten gerne ignorieren.

Dieses Bashing hier der Aktiven hilft sicher am meisten.

Ihr macht das schon.


----------



## DrMainhattan (6. Februar 2018)

Wenn man sich untereinander schon so zerfleischt, wie soll man da was in eine sinnvolle Richtung bewirken?!? Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Velophil74 (6. Februar 2018)

Um hier mal einen neuen Aspekt in die Diskussion reinzubringen: Bislang gibt es doch am Feldberg gar keinen "richtigen" Flowtrail, sondern nur einen sehr kurzen ersten Abschnitt, der vor allem als Teststrecke gedacht war. Ob der Flowtrail einen Beitrag zur Entspannung der Situation am Feldberg leisten kann oder eher das Gegenteil bewirkt, wird man erst sehen, wenn der Flowtrail fertig ist. Ich wage mal die These, dass ein vollständiger Flowtrail ein schönes Zusatzangebot für den Taunus sein wird, aber weder ein Allheilmittel (es wird immer ein paar Deppen geben, die am Sonntagnachmittag auf der Waldautobahn mit Vollspeed durch Wandergruppen fahren) noch dazu führt, dass das Radfahren auf allen anderen Wegen verboten wird. Und wenn letzteres doch eintritt, liegt es vielleicht nicht nur am Flowtrail, sondern daran, dass zu viele Leute ihre Zeit in Internetforen vergeuden, statt sich in den relevanten Gremien zu engagieren... 

So wie die Diskussion hier geführt wird, ist es in jedem Fall wenig zielführend. Aber man kann diesen Faden natürlich auch umbenennen in "Glaubenskriege für Mountainbiker im Taunus".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (6. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## moerk (6. Februar 2018)

...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Februar 2018)

Schade, wie hier ein ehemals sinnvoller Thread mit einem sicher interessanten OT-Thema zerlegt wird. Macht doch für solche Diskussionen eigene Threads auf!


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (7. Februar 2018)

Ich sehe die beiden Flowtrails erstmal als Beweis für die Behörden, dass wir organisierten  Biker dazu in der Lage sind, Trails nach deren Spielregeln zu bauen und zu betreiben. Leider können die beiden Strecken qualitativ nicht mit den illegalen und gesperrten Trails mithalten und da ist die Kritik mancher Biker sicherlich berechtigt. Wir sollten uns spätestens nach Eröffnung des 2 Flowtrails mit den Behörden zusammensetzen und mal Tacheles reden. Ich finde, die sollten sich spätestens dann dazu konkret äußern, was gegen die Legalisierung der gesperrten Trails spricht. Ansonsten bedienen wir nur Anfänger die irgendwann das nächste Level erreichen und doch die gesperrten Trails fahren. Einen weiteren Kompromiss sollten wir nicht mehr eingehen.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> Ich sehe die beiden Flowtrails erstmal als Beweis für die Behörden, dass wir organisierten  Biker dazu in der Lage sind, Trails nach deren Spielregeln zu bauen und zu betreiben. Leider können die beiden Strecken qualitativ nicht mit den illegalen und gesperrten Trails mithalten und da ist die Kritik mancher Biker sicherlich berechtigt. Wir sollten uns spätestens nach Eröffnung des 2 Flowtrails mit den Behörden zusammensetzen und mal Tacheles reden. Ich finde, die sollten sich spätestens dann dazu konkret äußern, was gegen die Legalisierung der gesperrten Trails spricht. Ansonsten bedienen wir nur Anfänger die irgendwann das nächste Level erreichen und doch die gesperrten Trails fahren. Einen weiteren Kompromiss sollten wir nicht mehr eingehen.


So könnte es was bringen....


----------



## Svenos (8. Februar 2018)

Velophil74 schrieb:


> Ich wage mal die These, dass ein vollständiger Flowtrail ein schönes Zusatzangebot für den Taunus sein wird, aber weder ein Allheilmittel....



Zusatzangebot zu was? Waldautobahn, vorhandene Wanderwege, Trails? Ich wage mal die These, dass das der Hessenforst ganz anders sieht. Es geht darum die MTB-Fahrer (und andere Waldbesucher) "einzuhegen".


----------



## Nukem49 (8. Februar 2018)

Hab jetzt die letzten paar Seiten nur überflogen...dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass noch garnicht über die zwei Downhillstrecken diskutiert wurde! 
Auf geht's! Draufhauen!


----------



## McFlury (8. Februar 2018)

@Nukem49 du hast recht! Die DH Strecken sind untergegangen. Und das kannst du wörtlich nehmen!


----------



## Nukem49 (8. Februar 2018)

Stimmt, da gibts im Moment Downhill- und Badespaß in Kombination.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (9. Februar 2018)

Für Noobs wie mich, gibts eigentlich GPX/KML-Dateien der legalen Flowtrails am Feldberg? (Nicht in einen Rundweg eingebettet, sondern nur die Flowtrails alleine)


----------



## doko (9. Februar 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Für Noobs wie mich, gibts eigentlich GPX/KML-Dateien der legalen Flowtrails am Feldberg? (Nicht in einen Rundweg eingebettet, sondern nur die Flowtrails alleine)



Google: Flowtrail Feldberg GPX = https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...23AF82F7671DD0BE0.fe3?fileId=bujvwacjiuygswgz

Gibt nur einen legalen Flowtrail auf dem Feldberg. Alternativ noch zwei legale DH Strecken


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Februar 2018)

"Der" Feldberg ist relativ, es sind 2 Berge und mit Feldberg ist wohl meistens der Große gemeint.
Der Flowtrail führt am Kleinen Feldberg vorbei Richtung Fuchstanz, die DH-Strecken gehen vom Großen Feldberg runter und enden bei Oberreifenberg.
Richtig gut lassen sich beide Strecken nicht verbinden, macht vom stark unterschiedlichen Anspruch her auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## powderJO (12. Februar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das hast Du aber nicht gemacht, sondern Du versuchst, die DIMB möglichst positiv darzustellen, Kritik zu relativieren und Mitglieder zu werben. Das ist in Ordnung, Du bist schließlich Angestellter der DIMB - der Anspruch zu wissen, was "richtig" ist steht Dir deswegen aber noch lange nicht zu.



Wenn das so stimmt:

Das Angestellte der DIMB hier mitdiskutieren finde ich ja eigentlich prima. Das sie es nicht mit offenem Visier tun, wirft allerdings auch wieder ein bezeichnendes Bild auf diesen Verein. Imho sollte auf den ersten Blick klar sein, das hier bezahlte Angestellte teilnehmen. Dann weiß man nämlich, wie man die Meinungsäußerung einzuordnen hat ...


----------



## Rampe (13. Februar 2018)

powderJO schrieb:


> Wenn das so stimmt:
> 
> Das Angestellte der DIMB hier mitdiskutieren finde ich ja eigentlich prima. Das sie es nicht mit offenem Visier tun, wirft allerdings auch wieder ein bezeichnendes Bild auf diesen Verein. Imho sollte auf den ersten Blick klar sein, das hier bezahlte Angestellte teilnehmen. Dann weiß man nämlich, wie man die Meinungsäußerung einzuordnen hat ...



Deine penetrante Ego Kampagne gegen die DIMB ist für die Interessen der Biker so nützlich wie ein Nagelbrett auf dem Lieblingstrail.


----------



## moerk (20. Februar 2018)

@uwe50 

gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Updates in Sachen Flowtrail am Winterstein? Ist es vorgesehen bzw. möglich die Locals in irgendeiner Art an dem Entstehungsprozess zu beteiligen? Gibt es hier irgendwelche zusagen vom Forst, dass bestehendes (Bembelshot) bleiben darf auch wenn ein neuer Trail kommt?
Es wäre wirklich traurig wenn hier ähnlich wie am Feldberg Tatsachen geschaffen werden, die von der breiten Masse am Ende gar nicht getragen werden.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das soll keine Vorab-Kritik sein...es macht mir nur etwas Angst, dass das eben genau so wie am Feldberg laufen könnte und was man so hört, hört sich nicht sehr vielversprechend an. Bei der Vorstellung, dass Leute - die selber nie dort fahren bzw. von weit weg kommen und evt ganz andere Interessen haben - sich da selbst verwirklichen und dabei einer großen Menge von Locals die Hometrails versauen wird mir ganz anders zu Mute  .
Ich fände es toll wenn man die Allgemeinheit mehr bzw. früher einbinden würde, ob man das nun hier über das Forum oder vielleicht bei einem Treffen macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (20. Februar 2018)

Prügelt bitte nicht wieder auf die DIMB ein. Die DIMB hat mit der Sachen am Winterstein überhaupt nichts zu tun. Fragt doch bitte beim "Naturpark Taunus", dem "Hessen Forst" oder den eingebundenen Locals nach...


----------



## moerk (20. Februar 2018)

Das Thema ist aber bei der DIMB mal aufgetaucht....

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-ig-taunus-informiert.180882/page-20

Beim Protokoll September 2017 unter Aktuelles

Es hiess dann mal, dass im November 2017 irgendwas offizielles kommen sollte. Bisher höre ich aber nur Gerüchte. 

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar über eine Info wie der aktuelle Stand ist bzw. Wer denn da jetzt die Sache plant.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Februar 2018)

moerk schrieb:


> Das Thema ist aber bei der DIMB mal aufgetaucht....
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-ig-taunus-informiert.180882/page-20
> 
> ...


Frag doch Mal in der Geschäftsstelle nach.


----------



## Maui_Jim (20. Februar 2018)

moerk schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar über eine Info wie der aktuelle Stand ist bzw. Wer denn da jetzt die Sache plant.



Es sollen 2 Trails entstehen, für die die Stöckchen, die den Verlauf markieren sollen, schon gesteckt wurden. Mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht...


----------



## Taunide (20. Februar 2018)

Facebook mtbc wehrheim

24.2 geht es am Winterstein los mit dem ersten Bautag.


----------



## McFlury (20. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube aber, kein Verantwortlicher wird sich an dieser Stelle der hier üblichen, destruktiven Diskussion stellen wollen...


----------



## bonusheft (20. Februar 2018)

@moerk: das Thema Flowtrail Feldberg wurde auf den Treffen der DIMB IG Taunus mindestens seit 2013 regelmäßig besprochen. Die Einladungen zu diesen Veranstaltungen waren u.a. im Forum eingestellt und auch Nichtmitglieder waren eingeladen. Verstehe nicht, warum Du das Gegenteil behauptest.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Februar 2018)

Wo anfangen?

Es wird am Winterstein keinen Flowtrail geben! Allerdings werden im Rahmen eines Pilotprojekts zwei offizielle Trails gebaut. Initiiert von Naturpark Hochtaunus und Hessenforst, abgesegnet von der UNB.

Von Beginn an waren die Gravity Pilots involviert und zwar deshalb, weil sie vom Naturpark um Hilfestellung gebeten wurden. Als Local habe ich mir, als ich das erste Mal davon hörte, an den Kopf gegriffen. Zumal es in den letzten Jahren mehrere organisierte Initiativen lokaler Biker gab, angefangen bei TrailCare Days der Rockrider, über den Versuch des SCW e.V. eine abfahrtslastige Strecke legalisieren zu lassen. Daraus wurde der Bembelshot als geduldeter Kompromiss. Dann gab es noch die Flowbiker Rosbach e.V. deren Vereinszweck sich bereits im Namen wiederfand und zum Schluss noch Überlegungen und auch Gespräche des und mit dem ASC Friedberg.

Gefragt hat man dann aber die Gravitys. Ok... die haben dann irgendwann, als absehbar war, das es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Strecke geben wird, Kontakt zu einem Local aufgenommen. Das war im November und der Local war ich. Nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre, brachte ich mein Misstrauen zum Ausdruck. Auch das verhandeln und planen hinter verschlossenen Türen ging mir gegen den Strich, was ich ebenfalls zum Ausdruck brachte. Dann herrschte wieder längere Zeit Funkstille und ich dachte, das Thema sei wieder begraben.

Und dann ging alles ganz schnell. Runder Tisch, Ortsbegehung, naturschutzfachliches Gutachten. Zur Ortsbegehung vor 3 Wochen waren dann auch einige Locals eingeladen, bzw. habe ich einige gefragt, ob sie sich das Gelände mal anschauen würden. Die Strecke runter zum Forsthaus hat einiges Potential. Das kann ein schöner Trail werden. Und da ich nicht wollte, das ein paar Nasen aus Wiesbaden oder Oberursel (sorry Sebastian, sorry Henning....  ) in unserem Wald alleine Trails bauen, habe ich mich eingebracht.

Nun zu den Fragen:

Mir wäre es sehr recht, wenn ihr euch mit Euren Fragen bezgl. Zukunft des Bembelshots usw. direkt an Frau Link (Naturpark Hochtaunus) oder Herr Götz (Forstamt Weilrod) wendet. Das ist mit Sicherheit sinnvoller, als sich die Antworten hier im Forum zu holen. Was bis dato nach Leseart des Forstes kein Weg war, wird vermutlich auch zukünftig nicht in den Status eines Weges erhoben werden. Dazu zählt mit Sicherheit die Abfahrt vom Gaulskopf auf dem Limes ins Voegeltal. Unsesco Weltkulturerbe und so.

*Bitte tut mir nur einen Gefallen und bleibt sachlich!!!!!*

Was das Vorgehen an sich betrifft... wie gesagt, ich persönlich fand es auch eher unglücklich. Aus Sicht von Hessenforst und Naturpark aber war es so, das man a) keine schlafenden Hunde wecken wollte, b) keine Erwartungen wecken wollte, bevor man das Kind nicht in trockenen Tüchern wusste und c) das Pilotprojekt an sich eine völlig andere Herangehensweise abbildet. Denn zum ersten Mal ist hier kein Bikerverein Inititiator und Verantwortlicher des Projekts, sondern eben der Naturpark gemeinsam mit Hessenforst. Unterm Strich heisst das.... der Trail wäre auch ohne Biker gebaut worden. Wenn ohne, dann eben so gut, wie Forst und Naturpark es zu leisten im Stande gewesen wären. Dann lege ich doch lieber selber Hand an.

Kein Biker kann an Trailsperrungen etwas Gutes finden! Verhindern aber können wir sie nicht. Zumindest nicht, wenn wir uns nicht einbringen! Wenn man die rosarote Brille mal absetzt und der traurigen Wahrheit ins Gesicht schaut, dann sieht man jede Menge Biker, die gerne schimpfen und Rechte einfordern, ohne etwas dafür tun zu wollen. Und wenn es darum geht, etwas zu ändern, sich z.B. mit Behörden auseinander zu setzen oder Trails zu bauen, haben zu viele etwas Besseres zu tun. Biken zum Beispiel. Und ich kanns verstehen...

Letzten Sonntag habe ich gut sichtbar den unteren Teil des Forsthaustrails gespurt. Bei dem Superwetter kamen jede Menge Biker vorbei. Und es hat niemanden interessiert, was ich da tue. Mich stört das nicht. Aber nur sprechenden Menschen kann geholfen werden.

Ok, ich stelle meine Dienste dem Naturpark und Hessenforst zur Verfügung. Stimmt! Und ich darf einen Trail bauen. Oder zumindest Teil haben an etwas, das ich für sinnvoll halte. Und ich wette, das viele von denen, die nicht einmal die Schippe in die Hand nehmen würden, um zu helfen, den Trail nachher mit Freude befahren. Und wenn nicht... i don‘t give a shit!

Würde zum Beispiel der Trail vom Holzturm für Biker gesperrt, wäre das mein persönliches worst case Szenario. Und die Sperrung dieses Trails wurde in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach erwogen. Ich weiss aber nichts davon, das derartiges geplant ist. Fakt ist, das man mit dem neuen Trail den Besucherandrang entzerren möchte.

Irgendwie gehe ich also davon aus, das wir Biker einen Preis für die beiden Trails zahlen müssen. Aber noch habe ich das Gefühl, das wir dazu beitragen können, das die Rechnung nicht so saftig wird. Das geht aber nur gemeinsam. So blöd ich das Vorgehen und die Geheimnistuerei finde, sehe ich hier auch eine Chance für unser Lieblingsrevier.

Wer sich aktiv einbringen möchte ist auf jeden Fall willkommen, sich am 24.2. um 12.00 Uhr am Forsthaus Winterstein einzufinden.

Wer seine Wut über das Vorgehen äussern möchte, hier ist der richtige Ort dafür.



Und jetzt... Popcorn her, Manege frei, der Ring ist eröffnet!


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. Februar 2018)

Wäre es theoretisch auch denkbar dass der Hessenforst solch eine "Eigeninitiative" auch im Bereich um den Großen Feldberg initiiert?


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Februar 2018)

Mir fällt es einigermaßen schwer, die Handlungen rund um den Feldberg nachzuvollziehen. Auf mich wirkt das tasächlich so, als wollte man den Karren auf jeden Fall an die Wand fahren. Und zwar mit Vollgas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (20. Februar 2018)

was du freigerecht hast, ist schon mal ziemlich gut . Ich hoffe nur dass jetzt keine bauwütigen Endvierziger auf die Idee kommen überall Anlieger und dämliche Sprünge hinzubauen, wo keine hingehören.


----------



## moerk (20. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Infos. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, sind es die Gravity Pilots die den Trail Winterstein-Forsthaus organisieren und der MTBC Wehrheim der den zweiten Trail (?) macht....  

Vielleicht kann man das ja auch weiterhin hier im Forum Posten wenn es Bau-termine gibt


----------



## yoobee (20. Februar 2018)

ak92 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur dass jetzt keine bauwütigen Endvierziger auf die Idee kommen überall Anlieger und dämliche Sprünge hinzubauen, wo keine hingehören.



Wir werden natürlich nur Anlieger und schlaue Sprünge bauen, wo sie hingehören! Egal, wie alt wir sind.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Februar 2018)

Ein Plan wäre, dass man sich untereinander abstimmt.  Und sich dahin gehend verständigt, das wir die Trails erstmal spuren und einfahren. Dabei merkt man doch recht flott, wo bauen Sinn macht. Und an einigen Stellen werden wir um Holzelemente nicht herumkommen. Nachts träume ich von einem Pumptrack im unteren Teil. Das darf man ruhig wörtlich nehmen. Der schreit ja förmlich danach....

Edit: Endvierziger? Wer noch, ausser mir?


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Februar 2018)

moerk schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, sind es die Gravity Pilots die den Trail Winterstein-Forsthaus organisieren und der MTBC Wehrheim der den zweiten Trail (?) macht....
> 
> Vielleicht kann man das ja auch weiterhin hier im Forum Posten wenn es Bau-termine gibt



Das machen wir.... Orgamäßig siehts so aus, das die Gravitys das administrative Gerüst liefern, welches man zum Betrieb braucht. Ohne Locals aber kein Trail. Da hat es sich angeboten, das man die Verantwortung auf mehrere Schultern verteilt. Daher auch die Zuordnung des Kapersburg-Trails zu MTBC Wehrheim.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Februar 2018)

ak92 schrieb:


> was du freigerecht hast, ist schon mal ziemlich gut . Ich hoffe nur dass jetzt keine bauwütigen Endvierziger auf die Idee kommen überall Anlieger und dämliche Sprünge hinzubauen, wo keine hingehören.



Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle! So lange der Brechsand draussen bleibt... Spaß definiert ja jeder anders. Und Sprünge sind ok, wenn das Material dazu aus dem Wald kommt.


----------



## Arne (20. Februar 2018)

ihr beide wart nicht gemeint. Ist einfach mein Stereotyp für leute die unsinnige Bauwerke zu verantworten haben. (ohne dabei Endvierziger beleidigen zu wollen natürlich)


----------



## Svenos (21. Februar 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehe ich also davon aus, das wir Biker einen Preis für die beiden Trails zahlen müssen. Aber noch habe ich das Gefühl, das wir dazu beitragen können, das die Rechnung nicht so saftig wird.
> [/QUOTE


Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass der Hessenforst es ernst meint, allein der Glaube fehlt mir. Aber ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## robbi_n (23. Februar 2018)

Morgen kann ich nicht, aber den Samstag drauf könnt ich helfen. Ist man da auch aktiv ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (23. Februar 2018)

Gude,

ob es einen ‚öffentlichen’* Bautag geben wird, kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen. Ziemlich sicher bin ich nächstes WE an einem der beiden Tage oben zum Spuren. 

Aber wenn Du dieses Thema

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterstein-trails-termine-fragen-und-antworten.866465/

beobachtest, bekommst Du auf jeden Fall mit, wenn ein Bautag ansteht.



*Öffentlich meint hier eine organisierte Veranstaltung. Diese wird es immer wieder geben. Wenn man weiss was man tut, kann man aber auch in kleinen Gruppen oder alleine losziehen.


----------



## uwe50 (3. April 2018)

*Aktion teilen und "dabei sein"*

https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/aktionen/

Beteiligt euch am kommenden Wochenende Samstag 7. und/oder Sonntag 8. April 2018 an der Trail-Pflege. Der Termin wird jährlich von der IMBA (International Mountain Bicycling Association) ausgerufen. Schnell merkten wir, dass der Vorlauf von drei Monaten zur Pflege von Wanderwegen mit den Wandervereinen zu kurz war. So konzentriert sich die Pflege auf die Downhill Strecken nördlich vom Feld-berg, die zwei Abschnitte vom Flowtrail Feldberg-Hohemark sowie die MTB-Trails Winterstein. 
Wir sind gespannt, wie viele Mountainbiker bereit sind, gemeinsam etwas Praktisches für unseren Sport zu tun. Hier findest du Termine und Orte.

Anhang anzeigen 714612
https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/aktionen/


----------



## uwe50 (6. April 2018)

*Anhang anzeigen 714612*
*Trail-Pflege Wochenende - "sei dabei!"*



   Das Wetter passt 

Bitte helft an diesen Tagen tatkräftig mit. Wir freuen uns, wenn sonst an diesem Wochenende übliche Treffpunkt zugunsten eines Projektes/Termins umgelegt werden.
Standard-Werkzeug steht bei den einzelnen Treffpunkten zur Verfügung. Handschuhe, vorhandene Klappsägen und Rebscheren sind immer brauchbare Werkzeuge, die im Rucksack Platz haben.


*Samstag, 7. April 2018 *

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr : Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Bauen und shapen von Tableline Pro + Beginner
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Flowtrail Feldberg 2. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Friedländerstraße 23, 61440 Oberursel
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*MTB-Trails Winterstein*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Forsthaus Winterstein, Wintersteinstraße, 61239 Ober-Mörlen
Weitere Informationen: Winterstein Trails - Termine, Fragen und Antworten


*Sonntag, 8. April 2018*

*Flowtrail Feldberg 1. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Windeck
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Tableline shapen
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Kocherfelsen*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: MTV Sportgelände, Schülerwiese 1, 61476 Kronberg oder
Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr: Debusweg, Falkenstein, Eingang Singletrail gegenüber Asklepiosklinik
Auf- und wegräumen vom Windbruch, der den Weg versperrt.
Rückfragen: [email protected]


----------



## kreisbremser (25. April 2018)

warum nicht so bei uns?

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Hallo...en/Video?bcastId=25231206&documentId=51912594


----------



## maxito (25. April 2018)

@kreisbremser Peter Lustig lebt?? ;-) Spricht davon neue Mitglieder zu holen und alles Silbertiger im Hintergrund...aber die Aktion ist gut, hoffentlich macht das Schule!


----------



## kreisbremser (25. April 2018)

maxito schrieb:


> @kreisbremser Peter Lustig lebt?? ;-) Spricht davon neue Mitglieder zu holen und alles Silbertiger im Hintergrund...aber die Aktion ist gut, hoffentlich macht das Schule!


wir werden doch auch nicht jünger. die sind bestimmt schon ewig unterwegs und wurden gerae erst wiedergefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dilleEX (26. April 2018)

Oh die Handkettensäge fehlt mir noch. Die werde ich mal zur Wanderwegpflege benutzen.
Leider werde ich die Kettensäge auf meinem Lieblingsuphilltrail zum Windeck nicht benutzen können. Da hat der Forst ca. 15-20 Baumkronen direkt auf dem Weg geparkt. Eine Krone blockiert ca. 6 m und die dazugehörigen Stämme sind gerade noch so mit dem MTB überkletterbar.
Das ganze bei einem Ausgewiesenen Wanderweg ohne Hinweisschild auf waldarbeiten.


----------



## Paul_FfM (27. April 2018)

dilleEX schrieb:


> Oh die Handkettensäge fehlt mir noch. Die werde ich mal zur Wanderwegpflege benutzen.
> Leider werde ich die Kettensäge auf meinem Lieblingsuphilltrail zum Windeck nicht benutzen können. Da hat der Forst ca. 15-20 Baumkronen direkt auf dem Weg geparkt. Eine Krone blockiert ca. 6 m und die dazugehörigen Stämme sind gerade noch so mit dem MTB überkletterbar.
> Das ganze bei einem Ausgewiesenen Wanderweg ohne Hinweisschild auf waldarbeiten.



Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen.War den ganzen Winter nur auf dem CX-Rad unterwegs und bin nach den ersten Trailtouren um Sandplacken, Feldberg und Altkönig entsetzt über das, was der Forst auf den schmalen Wanderwegen (es geht nicht um llegale Trails) angerichtet hat. An derartig vielen Stellen die Wege mit gefällten Bäumen zu verstellen kann kein Zufall sein, so blöd können die Waldarbeiter gar nicht sein. Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass auch Wanderer dadurch massiv eingeschränkt werden. Ich habe lange Zeit geglaubt, dass im Dialog mit den Forstbehörden einiges für uns Biker erreicht werden kann, aber den Glauben habe ich in den letzten Tagen verloren. Dass der Wald als Naherholungsgebiet allen Bürgern gehört und  nach Art. 14 Grundgesetz Eigentum auch verpflichtet scheint der Exekutive hier vollkommen egal zu sein. Ohne Beschlüsse und demokratische Legitimation werden nach und nach schmale Wanderwege stillgelegt, damit sie zuwachsen und verschwinden. Die großen Wege werden jedes Jahr weiter ausgebaut, vermutlich steht bald die Asphaltierung der Hauptachsen durch den Taunus an. Ich könnte einfach nur 
Um dem irgendwas entgegenzusetzen werde ich am WE die zuständigen Behörden anschreiben und fragen, ob ihnen bekannt ist, was da passiert. Falls ja wüsste ich gern auf welcher Beschiusslage, falls nein wäre eine stärkere Kontrolle der Waldarbeiten angezeigt.

Ansonsten bleibt für schöne Biketouren wohl nur die Fahrt in Nachbarregionen, im Pfälzer Wald z.B. ist die Lage deutlich entspannter.


----------



## Feldbergtour (27. April 2018)

Danke @Paul_FfM. Sehe die Situation im Taunus aktuell genauso wie du. Ist wirklich erstaunlich welcher Aufwand hier betrieben wird um Mountainbiker zu behindern. ME sollte der Forst oder die Gemeinden sich eher mal darum kümmern den Wald von Plastik-Müll, Papiertücher, Getränkedosen, Zigarettenschachteln, etc zu befreien, der dort hinterlassen wird (auch von Waldarbeitern, und leider auch von einigen Bikern). Ich sammle seit einiger Zeit Verpackungen von Energieriegeln, etc. Im Wald ein, die ich unterwegs sehe und werfe sie in den Mülleimer. Wir sollten uns gegen Willkür wehren (so wie du, Paul_Ffm, das vorhast). Wir sollten gleichzeitig mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, uns im Wald benehmen, keine Bremsspuren hinterlassen, absolut keinen Müll hinterlassen und das was andere unbeabsichtigt verloren haben oder aus Dummheit wegwerfen, mitnehmen (sorry, aber die Volltrottel, die Ihren Müll im Wald wegwerfen, schaden nicht nur der Natur von der sie profitieren sondern auch allen anderen Mitbikern, einfach nur dumm sowas). Wenn nur einige mehr positive Beispiele setzen als heute, würde es helfen, das Ansehen der Biker im Taunus zu verbessern und Maßnahmen gegen Biker zu erschweren.


----------



## dilleEX (28. April 2018)

Ich hab schon von klein auf beigebracht bekommen "Ein Indianer hinterlässt keine Spuren" deshalb geht der Müll immer wieder mit nach Hause. Schließlich hatte ich ihn beim Hochfahren schon mit dabei.
Ich find es nemlich schwachsinn, dass extra eine Müllabfuhr wegen mir extra da hoch fahren muss. Am ekligsten sind die Hundekackbeutel die z.B. am Windeck in der Schutzhütte auf der Bank davor und weit verbreitet darum hingeworfen werden. Man kann auch seine Mitmenschen aufmerksach drauf machen. Z. B. ein freundliches Assi wenn sie die Kacke liegen lassen.


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (2. Mai 2018)

@uwe50 

Wie ich gehört habe, hattest du ja einen Termin bei Hr. Behler-Sander von der unteren Forstbehörde bezüglich Öffnung der gesperrten Trails. Angeblich ist der aktuelle Stand seitens der Forstbehörde, dass keiner der gesperrten Trails eine Chance auf einen legalen Streckenbetrieb hat. Als Begründung steht für alle Strecken primär der Wildschutz im Vordergrund. Des weiteren soll die untere Forstbehörde die Aussage getroffen haben, dass legale MTB-Strecken maximal 50 m von Forstwegen entfernt liegen sollten?

Könntest du bitte deinen Besuch bei der unteren Forstbehörde etwas näher erläutern und wie die DIMB zu dieser Sichtweise steht? Danke dir.


----------



## KoolAid (2. Mai 2018)

Bla bla bla... 

Kommentar gelöscht


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Mai 2018)

Die Waldbesitzer und die waldbewirtschafter werden immer am längeren Hebel sitzen. Wir fügen uns, oder wir bleiben unerwünscht. Die Masse an Trails wird niemals bestand haben können. Alter Männer mit „macht“ sind immer ein Problem


----------



## moerk (2. Mai 2018)

Ein Trail ist erst dann gesperrt bzw. weg wenn wir das so akzeptieren...meine Meinung


----------



## Bejak (2. Mai 2018)

moerk schrieb:


> Ein Trail ist erst dann gesperrt bzw. weg wenn wir das so akzeptieren...meine Meinung


Also darf ich in deinem Bett schlafen (und reinfurzen), solange bis ich aktzeptiere, dass ich es nicht darf? Das ist inaktzeptabel!


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Mai 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Also darf ich in deinem Bett schlafen (und reinfurzen), solange bis ich aktzeptiere, dass ich es nicht darf? Das ist inaktzeptabel!


der vergleich ist unsinn. allerdings sollte kein wald jemals in privatbesitz sein dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (2. Mai 2018)

Warum nicht? Aber selbst, wenn der Wald dem Land Hessen gehört, darf man dort nicht alles machen was man will, vielleicht auch gerade deswegen.


----------



## moerk (2. Mai 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Aber selbst, wenn der Wald dem Land Hessen gehört, darf man dort nicht alles machen was man will, vielleicht auch gerade deswegen.



ich habe mich eigentlich auch nur auf das biken im Wald bezogen (MTB Forum und so...). Ich bin der Meinung dass es für einige Trailsperrungen keine nachvollziehbaren Gründe gibt (z.b. wenn es durch eine Fichtenwüste geht, die weder ökologisch noch wildbiologisch interessant ist), d.h. ich sehe keinen Grund den Trail nicht zu fahren, Gatter hin oder her.
Allerdings meide ich auch (nicht gesperrte, illegale) Trails bei denen ich den Eindruck habe "hier störe ich gerade andere Waldbewohner", auch wenn die Trails evt ganz nett zu fahren sind...leben und leben lassen


----------



## Bejak (2. Mai 2018)

Wir als Laien sind garnicht in der Lage, zu beurteilen wie wertvoll die Fichtenwüste ist. Vielleicht lebt ja ausgerechnet dort eine besonders seltene Schneckenart. Was meinst du, wenn die solch einen Stoppelreifen gegen den Schädel bekommt?


----------



## DrMainhattan (2. Mai 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wir als Laien sind garnicht in der Lage, zu beurteilen wie wertvoll die Fichtenwüste ist. Vielleicht lebt ja ausgerechnet dort eine besonders seltene Schneckenart. Was meinst du, wenn die solch einen Stoppelreifen gegen den Schädel bekommt?



Dann sollte man da auch nicht mit schwerem Gerät durchfräsen.

Aber es ist die alte Leier: alle paar Wochen regen sich hier wieder einige auf aber aufgrund mangelnder Organisation bzw strukturiertem gemeinsamen Arbeiten wird wieder allerhand wirre Kommentare abgegeben, die leider nichts bewirken....


----------



## uwe50 (4. Mai 2018)

*MTB-Trails Winterstein*
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterstein-trails-termine-fragen-und-antworten.866465/



Hier kann man "praktisch" anpacken




oldrizzo schrieb:


> Back to topic:
> 
> Habt ihr Lust, Euch ein wenig dreckig zu machen? Den ein oder anderen Stein zu bewegen? Oder endlich auch mal eine Zecke zu sehen?
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBot (17. Mai 2018)

http://www.taunus-zeitung.de/lokale...ste-mit-Steinen-und-Staemmen;art48711,2991437

Oh man...


----------



## BigTobi (6. Juni 2018)

Es gibt sehr erfreuliche News! 
Die Gravity Pilots laden alle Flowtrail Fans und Bikebegeisterte zur offiziellen Eröffnung der neuen Abschnitte des Flowtrails ein. Am Samstag, den 23.06.2018 um 11 Uhr findet unterhalb des Altkönigs die feierliche Freigabe durch die Behörden statt. 
Im Anschluss feiern wir gemeinsam an der Emminghaushütte (liegt auf dem Weg des neuen Abschnitts) mit Speis und Trank die Fertigstellung. Die Anfahrt zum Einstieg in den neuen Abschnitt wird ab Fuchstanz (ca. 10min) und ab der Hohemark (ca. 40min) ausgeschildert sein. 

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!!


----------



## Taunuswichtel (7. Juni 2018)

Hier das Preview zum den neuen Abschnitten:

    am besten auf einem großen Fernseher ansehen ;-)


----------



## DaBot (7. Juni 2018)

Wow, sieht cool aus, was ihr da gebaut habt! Respekt und Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (8. April 2019)

Achtung Stöckchenleger am Staufen.
Gestern war der Alfred Herrmann Steig vom Staufen runter auf den großen Schotterweg voller Stöcke. Teilweise recht große Äste.
Die großen (4 St. ) habe ich alle weggeräumt, aber es liegen immer noch ein paar kleinere, die man/frau aber locker überfahren/springen kann. 

Aber der Stöckchenleger gibt bestimmt nicht auf...
Augen auf..

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2019)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Achtung Stöckchenleger am Staufen.
> Gestern war der Alfred Herrmann Steig vom Staufen runter auf den großen Schotterweg voller Stöcke. Teilweise recht große Äste.
> Die großen (4 St. ) habe ich alle weggeräumt, aber es liegen immer noch ein paar kleinere, die man/frau aber locker überfahren/springen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich kann euer geflenne wegen der Stöckchenleger nicht mehr hören...legt doch zusammen und holt euch ne Putzfrau die vor der Befahrung kehrt, dann ist der Trail auch blitzblank sauber


----------



## mishis (26. April 2019)

Der Taunus ist rund um die Saalburg ganz schön in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, bei dem kurzen heftigen Sturm Mittwoch Abend.
Richtung Süden ausgerichtete Hanglagen sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen und Spaß machts auch nicht andauernd absteigen und klettern oder große Bögen rund herum machen.







Grüße Michi


----------



## nikolauzi (30. April 2019)

mishis schrieb:


> Der Taunus ist rund um die Saalburg ganz schön in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, bei dem kurzen heftigen Sturm Mittwoch Abend.
> Richtung Süden ausgerichtete Hanglagen sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen und Spaß machts auch nicht andauernd absteigen und klettern oder große Bögen rund herum machen.
> ...
> Grüße Michi


Kann ich bestätigen, bin da gestern auf dem Heimweg lang, den rechten Weg bei der Jupitersäule Richtung Hohe Mark, macht keinen Spaß... Ist viel Windbruch und nicht immer ungefährlich, weil noch einiges in den Bäumen hängt! Ca. 1km weiter geht's aber wieder.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## k53 (31. Juli 2019)

Hi liebe Taunus Trailer,

ich musste Sonntag mit Bedauern feststellen,dass es doch tatsächlich Leute gibt,die sich die Mühe machen uns ganz böse Eier auf “unsere” und für “uns Mountainbiker” gebauten Flowtrails zu legen.

Hier hat doch tatsächlich jemand eine aufgeschlagene Flasche,mit den Spitzen entgegen der Fahrtrichtung,direkt mittig auf der Line vergraben. 
Ich hab versäumt ein Foto im eingerabenen Zustand zu machen,weil ich so geschockt war und den Dreck gleich rausgezogen hab,als ich es gesehen hab.......gaaanz,ganz mies!
Die Stelle war auf dem Flowtrail Teil 2.

Asozialer gehts nicht mehr.

Alle die es lesen,seid bissl sensibilisiert und vor allem im Sinne aller Mountainbiker....haltet die Augen offen und beteiligt euch,wenn notwendig an der Trailpflege.


L


----------



## -colt- (31. Juli 2019)

Lohnt hier eine Anzeige? Das geht doch schon in Richtung versuchter Totschlag/ schwere Körperverletzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k53 (31. Juli 2019)

Dass es sich hierbei um einen Straftatbestand handelt ist wohl unumstritten,als Nichtjurist lege ich mich aber nicht fest welcher.


----------



## -colt- (31. Juli 2019)

In meiner alten Heimat Freiburg hatten wir um die Jahrtausendwende einen der Drähte in Kopfhöhe gespannt hatte. Nach Anzeige und öffentlicher Suche in der Zeitung nach Zeugen von Seiten der Staatsanwaltschaft hat das aufgehört. Ermittelt wurde der oder die Täter aber nicht. Nur der Ermittlungsdruck hat aber wohl schon gereicht....


----------



## bfri (1. August 2019)

Vielleicht vom Winterstein mitgebracht/umgezogen...





						Was gibt der Winterstein noch her?
					

Herr Gangel , der Besitzer vom Hofgut Haselheck , also nicht das Gestüt Haselheck sperrt alle Wege , da er Sie für sich einnimmt. Er setzt sich wohl gegen alles und jeden durch , selbst gegen das Denkmalschutzamt. Soll wohl ein Dach in falschen Farben etc. gedeckt haben und baut nicht zurück...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## yoobee (1. August 2019)

Wir haben in diesem Jahr auch das Problem zerschlagener Flaschen/Gläser auf den Trails am Winterstein, drei Mal bereits. 









						Scherbenleger am Mountainbike-Trail am Winterstein
					

Auf der Mountainbike-Strecke rund um den Winterstein legt ein Unbekannter regelmäßig Scherben und Nägel aus.




					www.wetterauer-zeitung.de


----------



## maxito (1. August 2019)

und da wundert man sich dann, dass DD Karkassen sogar daheim an den 'Steinen' im Taunus zerschnitten werden.paar


----------



## ursinator2.0 (12. August 2019)

+1: ein Stück unterhalb der Northshores fährt man durch eine Art Halfpipe und dann kommt wieder ein grösserer gebauter Kicker, lag kurz dahinter. Nicht direkt in der Linie, auch nicht eingegraben, wäre aber schon ein komischer Zufall, zumal sowas ja durch Brennglaseffekt auch mal eben den ganzen Wald anzünden kann. Also weiter Augen aufhalten ...
Edith: Ach so, von Flowtrail Teil 2 ist natürlich die Rede, letzten Sonntag.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte demnächst mal wieder im Taunus biken gehen, ab Oberursel Hohemark hoch Richtung Fuchstanz und Altkönig, evtl. noch weiter hoch Richtung Feldberg.
Frage: Ich war nun längere Zeit nicht im Taunus, wie sieht es *aktuell* mit *Trailsperrungen* aus?
Interessant sind für mich insbesondere der Viktoriatrail, Lipstrail, die Trails abwärts vom Altkönig und der schöne Wurzeltrail oben am Feldberg.
Bin auch für Tipps (gerne GPX, gerne per PN) für eine schöne Endurorunde ab Hohemark dankbar (Fahrtechnik und Fitness sind vorhanden).
*Danke vorab*
Gruß Oli
PS: Suchfunktion habe ich benutzt, habe auch in der Facebookgruppe MTB im Taunus gesucht, da sind aber keine aktuellen Infos bzgl. Sperrungen zu finden (nur aus 2018).


----------



## floehsens (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo Oli,
Es gibt mittlerweile 2 legale Trails vom WOFFM Verein am Feldberg und den legalen Flowtrail vom Feldberg über Fuchstanz bis zur Hohemark. Alles gut online und vor Ort beschrieben. 
Wenn Du irgendwas nicht legales fahren willst dann mach Dir bitte selbst ein Bild vor Ort oder nutze andere Quellen und frag sowas nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum an. Sonst kommt hier noch so mancher Mitleser auf dumme Gedanken und das würde wiederum allen Bikern im Taunus schaden.
Danke, Flo


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo Flo!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Die genannten Vereinstrails sind mir bekannt, danke, die Strecken sind aber ehrlicherweise nicht so mein Fall (trotzdem Respekt und danke an die Erbauer). Sind die von mir genannten Trails nicht (mehr) legal? Sind die Naturtrails/ Wanderwege nun generell im Taunus für Biker verboten?
Sorry für die Fragerei, ich möchte keinesfalls illegale Trails fahren und mir Ärger einhandeln, daher die Frage hier vorab. Dann fahre ich lieber mit meinen Kumpels in ein anderes Bikegebiet.
Gruß
(PS: Gerne per PN weiter, muss hier nicht alles vollgespamt werden)


----------



## maxito (7. Januar 2020)

Bitte fangt doch nicht wieder damit an. Für MTBer gibt es nicht nur die offizielle Downhillstrecke und den Flowtrail. Ich mag diese Wege gerne will aber keine Bike Ghettos.
Die von Oli genannten "Trails" verlaufen zum Großteil auf offiziellen Wanderwegen. Da sind keine Trailsperrungen und auch keine Verbotsschilder. Nett Grüßen und langsam an Wanderern vorbeifahren, klappt eigentlich immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Do it in the Dirt (7. Januar 2020)

@maxito: Danke für dein Feedback! Ich hatte bislang auf den genannten Wegen keinerlei Probleme, halte mich an die Trailrules und respektiere Natur und andere Waldbesucher. War schon etwas verwundert, dass wir Biker im Taunus nur noch auf den kanalisierten Trails fahren dürfen.


----------



## tobi02mtb_ (14. April 2020)

Hallo wie sieht es momentan am Großen Feldberg aus mit Trailsperrungen und Behörden?


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (14. April 2020)

Nachdem gefühlt der halbe Taunus dem Borkenkäfer zum Opfer gefallen ist und die Forstarbeiter mit ihren Harvestern großflächig alles roden, haben zumindest die Forstbeamten aktuell  keine Zeit, sich um Trailsperrungen zu kümmern. Teilweise sind alt etablierte Trails durch die Harvester komplett zerstört, neue Lines zu befahren macht kaum Sinn, da zu viel Restholz alles blockiert. Lediglich ein paar hartnäckige Jäger legen immer wieder Trails zu, die Biker räumen die immer wieder frei. Ein mühsames und lächerliches Scharmützel.


----------



## k53 (14. April 2020)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> Nachdem gefühlt der halbe Taunus dem Borkenkäfer zum Opfer gefallen ist und die Forstarbeiter mit ihren Harvestern großflächig alles roden, haben zumindest die Forstbeamten aktuell  keine Zeit, sich um Trailsperrungen zu kümmern. Teilweise sind alt etablierte Trails durch die Harvester komplett zerstört, neue Lines zu befahren macht kaum Sinn, da zu viel Restholz alles blockiert. Lediglich ein paar hartnäckige Jäger legen immer wieder Trails zu, die Biker räumen die immer wieder frei. Ein mühsames und lächerliches Scharmützel.


.....mit klaren und absolut unfair verteilten Vorteilen auf Seiten der Biker. Wir sind vieeel mehr!


----------



## maxito (14. April 2020)

Aktuell sind auch viele Wanderwege nicht mehr gut passierbar. Der Limes Erlebnispfad beispielsweise hat sehr viel umgestürzte Bäume. Ansonsten alles trocken und dank dem neuen Hobby der Deutschen, Radfahren und Spazierengehen ist es sehr gut besucht, allerdings meist erst am Nachmittag, vormittags kann man den Wald oft noch für sich alleine haben.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. April 2020)

maxito schrieb:


> Aktuell sind auch viele Wanderwege nicht mehr gut passierbar. Der Limes Erlebnispfad beispielsweise hat sehr viel umgestürzte Bäume. Ansonsten alles trocken und dank dem neuen Hobby der Deutschen, Radfahren und Spazierengehen ist es sehr gut besucht, allerdings meist erst am Nachmittag, vormittags kann man den Wald oft noch für sich alleine haben.


bis gleich


----------



## darkdesigner (4. September 2020)

Zwischen Sandplacken und Bad Homburg: 
Der rote Balken-Weg ab Einstieg Limes bis zum Kalten Wasser-Trail ist dem Harvester zum Opfer gefallen. Die komplette Rodung des Waldstücks eröffnet dafür jetzt einen tollen Blick auf Frankfurt...


----------



## yoobee (4. September 2020)

So sieht es am Mainzer Kopf (Winterstein) auch schon eine Weile aus, inkl. Blick nach Frankfurt ?


----------



## 1b6l (4. September 2020)

Trauriger Anblick! Wir sehn nie wieder den alten Taunus ...oder in 15Jahren wenns viel regnet. 
schon merkwürdig,  in Odenwald kein Desaster wie hier und das nur 60 km entfernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dilleEX (5. September 2020)

Ich war gestern am Winterstein. Auf der Asphalt Straße waren feuchte Stellen. Der Rest war so trocken, dass war schon beängstigend.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. September 2020)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Zwischen Sandplacken und Bad Homburg:
> Der rote Balken-Weg ab Einstieg Limes bis zum Kalten Wasser-Trail ist dem Harvester zum Opfer gefallen. Die komplette Rodung des Waldstücks eröffnet dafür jetzt einen tollen Blick auf Frankfurt... Anhang anzeigen 1110252


vielleicht wird es ja jetzt ein gesunder mischwald.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2020)

Der Taunus war Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts fast komplett abgeholzt. Ich habe mal ein Foto gesehen, wo man vom Roten Kreuz bis auf den Feldberg blicken konnte und es gab fast keine Bäume. Er ist dann in schnell wachsender Monokultur wieder aufgeforstet worden. Die Folgen durch Sturm, etc.. sieht man jetzt.


----------



## ulles (5. September 2020)

1b6l schrieb:


> Trauriger Anblick! Wir sehn nie wieder den alten Taunus ...oder in 15Jahren wenns viel regnet.
> schon merkwürdig,  in Odenwald kein Desaster wie hier und das nur 60 km entfernt...


Kein Ding, im Odenwald gibt's mehr Buchenwald. Aber die Nadelwälder werden ebenso radikal abgeholzt wie im Taunus. Dazu noch eine flächendeckende Kampagne von Hessen-Forst mit massivem Aufhängen von Verbotsschilder. Ist alles momentan nicht so lustig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2020)

Ist schon lange nicht mehr lustig. Ich bin froh, dass die die goilen Trail-Zeiten Ende in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahrzehnts noch mitgenommen habe. Die weisse Mauer in der Winternacht mit der Lupine war ein Genuss


----------



## ulles (5. September 2020)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist schon lange nicht mehr lustig. Ich bin froh, dass die die goilen Trail-Zeiten Ende in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahrzehnts noch mitgenommen habe. Die weisse Mauer in der Winternacht mit der Lupine war ein Genuss


Das ist leider Schnee von gestern  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. September 2020)

Ich muss auch gestehen daß ich in meinen 50+ Jahren hier in HG noch nie einen derartigen Ausblick auf Frankfurt und Vogelsberg/Spessart/Vogelsberg hatte, insbesondere im auch (Flug-) verkehrsarmen Mai. Egal ob Landgrafenberg, Sandplacken oder Winterstein.
In Anbetracht der geringen Regenfälle der letzten Jahre, und der Taunus gilt schon teils als arides Gebiet, ist auch klar warum das Fichtenmoped gerade Hochkonjunktur hat. Meine Enkel werden einen anderen Wald sehen.


----------



## caroka (16. September 2020)

Ohhhh...... mein schöner Wald


----------



## 666 (17. September 2020)

Wald?


----------



## ulles (17. September 2020)

Forst!


----------



## slowbeat (23. April 2021)

Mal so als Info nebenher: 
In Oberursel wird ein Dirtpark gebaut, offenbar mit Pumptrack.
Ist an den Sportplätzen am Eichwäldchen im Norden am Entstehen.


----------



## cjbffm (25. April 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Mal so als Info nebenher:
> In Oberursel wird ein Dirtpark gebaut, offenbar mit Pumptrack.
> Ist an den Sportplätzen am Eichwäldchen im Norden am Entstehen.


Östlich der Grundschule? 
(In der Nähe ist auch das Eiscafe Corona, sehe ich bei Google Maps.  )


----------



## Fort (25. April 2021)

"300-Meter-Weg" (Altkönig)


----------



## slowbeat (26. April 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Östlich der Grundschule?
> (In der Nähe ist auch das Eiscafe Corona, sehe ich bei Google Maps.  )


Richtig. 
Direkt neben dem Hartplatz, zwischen Eschbachweg und Grenzweg.


----------



## slowbeat (6. Juli 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Mal so als Info nebenher:
> In Oberursel wird ein Dirtpark gebaut, offenbar mit Pumptrack.
> Ist an den Sportplätzen am Eichwäldchen im Norden am Entstehen.





			https://www.instagram.com/p/CQ_jHiSlEpN/?utm_medium=share_sheet


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. September 2021)

Oberurseler Bike Marathon 2021 *(mit Streckendownload)*​Es ist soweit! Endlich kann unser Bike Marathon wieder stattfinden!​*Termin: 12. September 2021
Start & Ziel: Sportplatz auf dem Gelände der Klinik Hohe Mark
Startfenster: 8 – 10:30 Uhr *(72er Runde bis 9:30 Uhr)
*Strecken: 29 km* (550 hm), *47 km* (1050 hm), *72 km* (1750 hm)
*Neu: Dreifacher Trailanteil bei der 47er und bei der 72er Runde!
Startgeld: 10€

Preise: *werden unter den Teilnehmern verlost
*Sonderpreis: *für das Team mit den meisten Teilnehmern
Neue Strecken​Aktuell sieht es im Wald völlig anders aus und so ist das auch mit unseren Strecken. Wo früher Bäume standen, sind heute erschreckend viele abgeholzte Flächen. Diese bieten allerdings neue Aussichten. Auf den Strecken unseres Bike Marathons haben wir jetzt beeindruckende Ausblicke in Richtung Frankfurt, ins Rhein-Main-Gebiet, in den Hintertaunus und in die Wetterau. Bei der 47er und bei der 72er Runde ist es uns in einem konstruktiven Dialog mit Hessenforst gelungen, den Trailanteil zu verdreifachen. Die 72er Runde ist neu gestaltet und lockt mit Trails und landschaftlich reizvollen Strecken im Hintertaunus.
*29 km Runde:* Auf Waldwegen und Trails zum Altkönig – Verpflegungsstation – Fuchstanz, Sandplacken – Verpflegungsstation – Höhenweg am Limes, Lindenberg-Umfahrung, Goldgrubenfelsen, auf Trails Richtung Forellengut, über Forstwege und weitere Trails zum Ziel. Aussichten Richtung Frankfurt, Hintertaunus und Wetterau.
*47 km Runde:* Zusätzliche Schleife mit Trails um den Altkönig, Fuchsstein, Kleinen und Großen Feldberg; zusätzliche Schleife um den Herzberg mit weiteren Trails. Aussichten ins Rhein-Main-Gebiet.
*72 km Runde:* Eine weitere große zusätzliche Schleife um Glashütten, Kröftel, Seelenberg mit weiteren Trails und landschaftlich reizvollen Abschnitten. Aussichten in den Hintertaunus. Eine zusätzliche Verpflegungsstation.
Die Strecken sind so zusammengestellt, dass man sich noch während der Tour entscheiden kann, welche Strecke man fahren möchte.
Unser Anspruch​Wir führen den Oberurseler Bike Marathon ehrenamtlich mit ca. 70 Helfern aus dem Verein und mit Freunden des Vereins durch. Der Spaß am Sport steht im Vordergrund: Der Bike Marathon ist eine reine Breitensport-Veranstaltung, für Jung und Alt – ohne Wettkampf, keine Zeitnahme. Für alle ist etwas dabei: lange und anspruchsvolle Strecken für ambitionierte Biker, gemäßigte Strecken für Freizeitsportler mit guter Grundkondition.

Unterwegs versorgen wir die Biker an unseren Verpflegungsstationen. Im Zielbereich gehört die Geselligkeit dazu: In einer entspannten Atmosphäre haben wir uns mit Getränken und am Grillstand die Stärkung verdient. Für die Sicherheit unterstützt uns die Bergwacht, die mit ca. 10 Personen und mehreren Fahrzeugen auf Bereitschaft ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (13. September 2021)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> Oberurseler Bike Marathon 2021 *(mit Streckendownload)*​Es ist soweit! Endlich kann unser Bike Marathon wieder stattfinden!​*Termin: 12. September 2021
> Start & Ziel: Sportplatz auf dem Gelände der Klinik Hohe Mark
> Startfenster: 8 – 10:30 Uhr *(72er Runde bis 9:30 Uhr)
> *Strecken: 29 km* (550 hm), *47 km* (1050 hm), *72 km* (1750 hm)
> ...


Vielen Dank,

es war eine schöne Veranstaltung gestern. Die Streckenwahl war prima, und auch die Abwechslung zum bekannten Streckenverlauf des OBM war willkommen.


----------



## maxito (13. September 2021)

Hier mal ein interessanter Artikel vom Forst wo es glücklicherweise nicht um Biker geht:








						Forstwirtschaft in Not: Hoffen auf natürliche Verjüngung
					

Förster müssen den Wald auf den Klimawandel vorbereiten. Dabei setzen sie auf eine Mischung von einheimischen Baumarten. Nur eine Pflanze wird energisch bekämpft: die Brombeere.




					www.faz.net
				




Die Brachflächen im Taunus sollen wohl natürlich nachwachsen und es wird keine neue Plantage angelegt.


----------



## 666 (14. September 2021)

Warum wird dann das gesamte Totholz entfernt? Gibt wohl Geld dafür aber verstehen muss man das nicht. Ansonsten find ich das ne gute Sache!


----------



## Rick7 (15. September 2021)

666 schrieb:


> Warum wird dann das gesamte Totholz entfernt? Gibt wohl Geld dafür aber verstehen muss man das nicht. Ansonsten find ich das ne gute Sache!



Die Karren davon wohl einen erheblichen Teil nach China...hatte zumindest ein LKW Fahrer am Feldberg / Sanplacken einem Bekannten erzählt. (jaja ich weiß, der Vater des Cousins vom Onkel meines Bekannten^^)  Klar gibts dafür Geld  Sonst würde das doch keiner machen.


----------



## Bejak (15. September 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Die Karren davon wohl einen erheblichen Teil nach China...


Und in China werden dann Pellets draus gemacht, die wieder hier her transportiert werden.


----------



## Rick7 (15. September 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Und in China werden dann Pellets draus gemacht, die wieder hier her transportiert werden.



ja ohne (Hand-) Käse... das kann wirklich sein. Verrückt sowas.


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (15. September 2021)

Nach China kann ich bestätigen. Habe kürzlich selber mit einem Trucker im Wald gesprochen, der gerade einen Container geladen hatte. Auf HR Info gab es aber auch einen Bericht, wo von USA als Exportland gesprochen wurde. In beiden Ländern, also USA und China, wird mehr Geld für unser Holz gezahlt als auf dem heimischen Markt. Das ist die freie Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## slowbeat (15. September 2021)

Egal, die Frage ist doch wie geil die Strecken dieses Jahr beim BikeMarathon waren.
Leider konnte ich nicht mitmachen. Hab aber aufm Schreibtisch noch ne Trophäe für die größte Truppe von vor n paar Jahren.
Bin glaub ich mindestens 8mal mitgefahren.


----------



## Bejak (16. November 2021)

Große Pläne für den Feldberg, eine Seilbahn von Hohemark hoch und einiges mehr.









						Ausflugsziel: Neue Pläne für das Feldberg-Plateau
					

Das Ausflugziel auf dem Hausberg des Hochtaunuskreises soll attraktiver werden: Eine Seilbahn, ein Klettergarten oder eine Rodelbahn könnten eingerichtet werden. Doch eine Sache soll unbedingt vermieden werden.




					www.faz.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (16. November 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Große Pläne für den Feldberg, eine Seilbahn von Hohemark hoch und einiges mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den bescheuerten Vorschlag gab es doch schon vor 10 Jahren. Ist eh zu teuer und wird nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## -colt- (16. November 2021)

Frage Nr. 1: was kostet die Jahreskarte?
Frage Nr. 2: ist Bike Mitnahme gestattet?

Bei 2x ja tun mir die Trailbaujungs vor Ort leid, die haben dann keine Chance mehr hinterher zu kommen...


----------



## Fort (16. November 2021)

Die FAZ ist ja schon länger nicht mehr lesbar,
mit dem Artikel hat sich meine Meinung bestätigt


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (17. November 2021)

Das wäre quasi der Hoherodskopf im Taunus. Das sind genau die Dinge, die auf dem höchsten Punkt des Vogelsberg schon vorhanden sind. Dort ist aber auch der Platz dafür. Der Feldberg ist doch jetzt schon total überlaufen und kommt mit seinen wenigen touristischen "Attraktionen" an jedem sonnigen Wochenende an seine Grenzen. 

Einzig vernünftig wäre ein Konzept mit der Sperrung des Feldberges für den privaten, motorisierten Verkehr mit einer entsprechenden öffentlichen Verkehrsanbindung. Von mir aus auch mit Seilbahn aus Reifenberg (wird so nie kommen). Danach könnte man über weitere touristische Punkte nachdenken. Ich tät alles weitere lassen, aber auto-/motorrad-frei wäre schon klasse.


----------



## Fort (17. November 2021)

Diese "Trans-Taunus-Seilbahn" (Hohemark/Glashütten ?) wurde schon vorgeschlagen zur Entlastung des Königsteiner Kreisels, Anbindung an die U-Bahn Oberursel > Berufsverkehr
Leut' Ihr Leut',
der Vorschlag ist Schmerzensgeldpflichtig.
Welcher "kluge" Verkehrsplaner hat denn vor 15 Jahren den Umbau des Königsteiner Kreisels zu verantworten ?
Millionen Wort wörtlich in den Sand gesetzt.
Unter der Vorgabe das die Frankfurter Erholungssuchenden schneller auf den Feldberg kommen ist das Nadelöhr Kreisel immer noch geblieben.
Da gehört eine Überführung drüber !
Welcher "Hintertaunus"-(sorry)-Berufspendler" steigt denn in Glashütten in einen Sessellift ?
Im Winter ?
Bei Regen ?
Oder ist die Strecke mit Gondeln geplant ?
Mann-o-Mann,
das sowas überhaupt angedacht wird, crazy.
Verlängert doch die U-Bahn mit Tunnel nach Schmitten,
werte Verkehrsexperten !
(Nein, nicht Ihr, wir erstrampeln uns das Naturerlebnis)


----------



## CaseOnline (17. November 2021)

Wann kommt nochmal der Stausee im Weiltal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (17. November 2021)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Wann kommt nochmal der Stausee im Weiltal?











						Weiltalsperre – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wenn das 2022 angegangen würde mit ähnlicher Kompetenz wie BER bis ca. 2422.
Inbetriebnahme dann 100 Jahre später.


----------



## Fort (17. November 2021)

Hätten damals vor 42 Jahren die Vorgänger der Grünen nicht den Baustop für die B8 Neu erstritten,
hätten wir die heutige Diskussion nicht.
Zugegeben, wäre ein riesen Ding geworden


----------



## 2 wheel drive (17. November 2021)

Lt.Cmdr.Worf schrieb:


> Das wäre quasi der Hoherodskopf im Taunus. Das sind genau die Dinge, die auf dem höchsten Punkt des Vogelsberg schon vorhanden sind. Dort ist aber auch der Platz dafür. Der Feldberg ist doch jetzt schon total überlaufen und kommt mit seinen wenigen touristischen "Attraktionen" an jedem sonnigen Wochenende an seine Grenzen.
> 
> Einzig vernünftig wäre ein Konzept mit der Sperrung des Feldberges für den privaten, motorisierten Verkehr mit einer entsprechenden öffentlichen Verkehrsanbindung. Von mir aus auch mit Seilbahn aus Reifenberg (wird so nie kommen). Danach könnte man über weitere touristische Punkte nachdenken. Ich tät alles weitere lassen, aber auto-/motorrad-frei wäre schon klasse.



So siehts aus! Ist echt übelst was da oben los ist. 
Als Schmittener sind wir früher an Weihnachten immer auf dem Feldberg gewesen, nachdem sich das irgendwie rumgesprochen hat und völlig eskaliert ist haben wir das leider aufgegeben.


----------

